# Neues Gesetz in Trentino: eine Schande



## marco (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

hier das neue Gesetz über die Wege, die die Biker in Trentino fahren dürfen. Kurz: Verbot für die Wege enger als das Bike quergestellt und steiler al 20%.
Trentino ist NICHT Südtirol.


*La Giunta provinciale ha approvato venerdì una delibera dellassessore Mellarini
MOUNTAIN BIKE SUI SENTIERI DI MONTAGNA NUOVE REGOLE ALLINSEGNA DELLEQUILIBRIO
Entreranno in vigore dal 1° maggio 2006*


Vuole essere un segnale allinsegna dellequilibrio, quello che la Giunta provinciale ha assunto venerdì scorso, approvando la delibera di Tiziano Mellarini, assessore allagricoltura, commercio e turismo. Delibera che aggiorna le regole di accesso ai sentieri alpini in sella al mountain bike. Di che si tratta? La delibera, con effetto dal 1° maggio 2006, apre ai bikers ogni sentiero: ad eccezione di quei tratti giudicati estremi con pendenze superiori al 20% ed una larghezza inferiore allingombro del mtb posto di traverso: due parametri immediatamente percettibili semplicemente facendo ricorso al buon senso ed allautoresponsabilità individuale. Concetti e comportamenti che la Giunta provinciale  con questo provvedimento  ha ritenuto di privilegiare rispetto ad una politica dei divieti e delle imposizioni. La delibera prevede deroghe da parte del Servizio Turismo nel caso di svolgimento di manifestazioni turistiche o agonistiche; oppure a seguito di richieste motivate inoltrate dai Comuni (ad esempio per collegare tratti di sentieri).

Il provvedimento è frutto delle valutazioni e conseguenti indicazioni di un Gruppo di lavoro composto da funzionari della Provincia, rappresentanti della Sat  che ricordiamolo, in Trentino ha la cura (ed il Catasto ufficiale) dei sentieri alpini  della sezione mountain bike della Federazione ciclistica, del Consorzio dei Comuni, delle Apt di ambito, del Dipartimento foreste. Un lavoro motivato - sottolinea lassessore Mellarini  da un obiettivo primario ossia la valorizzazione di una pratica sportiva da praticare nel pieno rispetto delle caratteristiche ambientali e territoriali del Trentino, una terra da scoprire anche in sella ad un mountain bike, scegliendo fra le centinaia di itinerari in mezzo alla natura ed alla storia: ex strade militari, strade forestali, mulattiere e vari tracciati, anche sentieri. Tutto, però, va fatto con il giusto equilibrio, senza esagerare, allinsegna della convivenza escursionisti-alpinisti-bikers.
Le indicazioni della delibera riguardano infatti gli itinerari estremi dei sentieri alpini lungo i quali transitare comporterebbe fra laltro gravi problemi di sicurezza e incolumità personale per gli stessi bikers. Ed in questa logica, il provvedimento vuole fra laltro indirettamente scoraggiare il diffondersi duna certa cultura estrema  nellapproccio allambiente come agli sport  soprattutto fra i turisti ospiti più giovani.
Le amministrazioni comunali potranno sollecitare deroghe particolari, necessarie ad esempio a realizzare collegamenti fra diversi percorsi di mountain bike per consentire il trasferimento da una zona allaltra, garantendo quindi la continuità nellutilizzo di infrastrutture turistiche importanti nella loro funzione. Deroghe potranno essere concesse anche per consentire gare e raduni, anche su richiesta dei Comitati organizzatori delle molte manifestazioni.
Prossimo passo  ha ribadito lAssessore Tiziano Mellarini  sarà la realizzazione di una specifica campagna di comunicazione per far conoscere queste nuove regole; tenendo conto che è intenzione dellEnte pubblico ridurre al minimo limpatto estetico paesaggistico della segnaletica che sarà collocata esclusivamente dove si dimostrerà realmente indispensabile. Con questo provvedimento siamo convinti che il Trentino sarà ancora più appetibile agli amanti del mountain bike e siamo certi che questinvito alla condivisione di obiettivi comuni piuttosto che allimposizione di divieti, si dimostrerà la scelta giusta.


LA SCHEDA. Larticolo 22 della legge provinciale 15 marzo 1993, n. 8 (Ordinamento dei rifugi alpini, bivacchi, sentieri e vie ferrate  Legge sul patrimonio alpinistico del Trentino) regolamenta laccesso ai sentieri alpini da parte di chi li percorre con mezzi meccanici ed in sella al mountain bike. Questa disciplina è stata oggetto di una recente modifica legislativa (articolo 16 della legge provinciale 11 marzo 2005, n. 3) che intende rispondere allesigenza di creare sul territorio provinciale unarticolata rete di itinerari di montagna utilizzabili anche per escursioni in mountain bike, salvaguardando, al contempo, altri sentieri marcatamente alpinistici il cui accesso è consentito solo a piedi.
A tal fine il secondo comma del citato articolo 22 demanda alla Giunta provinciale sia il compito di determinare le caratteristiche tecniche dei sentieri la cui percorribilità è consentita anche con lausilio delle biciclette, sia quello di stabilire le modalità con le quali il Servizio turismo può autorizzare la circolazione dei mezzi meccanici non motorizzati per la realizzazione di manifestazioni turistiche o agonistiche o a seguito di richieste motivate inoltrate dai comuni territorialmente competenti.
Per la definizione delle caratteristiche tecniche si è cercato di elaborare criteri che fossero sia oggettivi, favorendone unapplicazione agevole e comune, sia condivisi; tale ultimo aspetto ha consigliato di avviare un confronto tra i soggetti interessati attraverso la convocazione presso il Servizio Turismo di un gruppo di lavoro formato dai rappresentanti della SAT, del Consorzio dei Comuni trentini, delle Aziende per il turismo, della Federazione ciclistica italiana e del Dipartimento risorse forestali e montane.
A seguito di una attenta e collettiva valutazione si è ritenuto corretto, anche nellintento di contemperare i vari obiettivi di fruizione e valorizzazione turistica con quelli di tutela ambientale e di sicurezza, consentire la ciclabilità di tutti i percorsi aventi pendenze inferiori al 20% e larghezze mediamente superiori allingombro trasversale della bicicletta sul terreno.

marco


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Marco !

Das ist ja eine echte Katastrophen-Nachricht     
Die geilsten Trails am Lago wären damit tabu. Und nicht nur am Lago. Wie weit das Trentino reicht, kann man unschwer aus der Karte sehen:
http://www.trentino.to/it/guide/85202sy,de,SCH1/objectId,RGN27it,curr,EUR,season,at1/home.html

Da sind noch mehr Highlights drinne und so mancher Alpencrosser muss sich ein neues Ziel suchen.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass es in Italien unverhältnismäßig teuer wird, bei Übertretungen erwischt zu werden.

Wichtige Frage:
Habe ich das richtig gelesen: das GEsetz ist bereits verabschiedet und tritt zum 01.05.06 in Kraft ? Oder können wir noch was gegen unternehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtige Frage:
> Habe ich das richtig gelesen: das GEsetz ist bereits verabschiedet und tritt zum 01.05.06 in Kraft ? Oder können wir noch was gegen unternehmen ?



richtig, das Gesetz ist leider bereits verabschiedet, aber ich bin mir sicher, wir können was unternehmen. Bike Magazin wurde auch schon informiert.

Die SAT steckt wieder hinter diesem Blödsinn. Falls jemand vergessen hat: die SAT ist der "Alpenverein von Trentino", der die Trails in Arco sperren wollte (Winter 2003). Damals, durch eine gemeinsame Aktion von mir, meinem Forum und Bike Magazin, haben wir die Sperrung verhindert. Der Hebel steckt bei den Hoteliers und Tourismusvereinen, die ihre Kunden nicht verlieren wollen. Bei den Politikern haben wir keine Chance, sie sind einfach zu dumm und SAT-gesteuert.


----------



## clemson (5. Oktober 2005)

das wäre ja mal echt heftig........

bräucht das trentino keine biker mehr als touristen??


----------



## Augus1328 (5. Oktober 2005)

des is ja wirklich hart für die Region.    Und für mich als Biker, der auch gut Geld liegen lässt am Lago, wäre der Trentino damit tabu...
Ich drück Marco, usw. die Daumen   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## clemson (5. Oktober 2005)

@marco

kannst du mal die Adressen der zuständigen Tourismusverbände posten?


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

Protest-Emails bitte hier schicken: [email protected] und hier:[email protected]

Wer das ist: http://www.provincia.tn.it/giunta_provinciale/giunta2003/mellarini.htm


----------



## Splash (5. Oktober 2005)

In welchen Sprachen bringen die Protest-Mails denn was? Weil ich hätte gerade so ein Problem mit dem italienischen ...

Kann man sich sonst irgendwie beteiligen?


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> In welchen Sprachen bringen die Protest-Mails denn was? Weil ich hätte gerade so ein Problem mit dem italienischen ...
> 
> Kann man sich sonst irgendwie beteiligen?



ruhig auf deutsch schreiben!


----------



## Splash (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin sicherleich kein guter Rhetoriker, aber Mail ist raus und hoffentlich hilft es ein wenig ...


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

@ thomas (admin): kann man den thread in die news verschieben?
Auf mtb-forum.it haben wir so gemacht: http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/showthread.php?t=28509


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (5. Oktober 2005)

@marco:

Wie kann es sein, dass ein Gesetz verabschiedet wird, ohne dass man davon vorher in der Öffentlichkeit/Presse darüber erfahren hat?
Immerhin wurde meiner Erinnerung nach bei den Wegsperrungen um Arco doch monatelang darüber breit diskutiert, bevor die Bestimmungen erlassen wurden?
 
Wie stehen denn die Chancen einer Einflussnahme jetzt nach Verabschiedung des Gesetzes noch, z.B. mit Unterschriftsaktionen, Protestmails etc.?

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> @marco:
> 
> Wie kann es sein, dass ein Gesetz verabschiedet wird, ohne dass man davon vorher in der Öffentlichkeit/Presse darüber erfahren hat?
> Immerhin wurde meiner Erinnerung nach bei den Wegsperrungen um Arco doch monatelang darüber breit diskutiert, bevor die Bestimmungen erlassen wurden?
> ...



leider erinnerst du dich schlecht: in Arco wurden erst die verbotsschilder ausgehängt, dann haben wir es entdeckt (siehe foto). Das lässt hoffen, das wir auch diesesmal durch eine protestaktion gewinnen können


----------



## Cubabike (5. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> leider erinnerst du dich schlecht: in Arco wurden erst die verbotsschilder ausgehängt, dann haben wir es entdeckt (siehe foto). Das lässt hoffen, das wir auch diesesmal durch eine protestaktion gewinnen können



Ok, mea culpa,
hoffentlich kommt wieder genug Resonanz von den Bikern zusammen, dass dieses absurde Verbot gekippt wird - immerhin ist ja davon eine sehr große Region betroffen, in der im Sommer ja Karawanen von Alpencross'lern vorbeikommen und durchziehen.
Man sollte vielleicht auch Uli Stanciu und MV informieren, immerhin sind die mit der TAC ja in vielen Regionen erst Wegbereiter für einen florierenden MTB-Tourismous geworden. Könnte ja sein, dass sie in den Vorplanungen für die TAC2006 genauso von dem Gesetz überrascht worden sind (immerhin wollte Uli ja die TAC in 2006 wieder in Riva beenden...).


Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## BrantFranz (5. Oktober 2005)

Protestmail ist raus!


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, mea culpa,
> hoffentlich kommt wieder genug Resonanz von den Bikern zusammen, dass dieses absurde Verbot gekippt wird - immerhin ist ja davon eine sehr große Region betroffen, in der im Sommer ja Karawanen von Alpencross'lern vorbeikommen und durchziehen.
> Man sollte vielleicht auch Uli Stanciu und MV informieren, immerhin sind die mit der TAC ja in vielen Regionen erst Wegbereiter für einen florierenden MTB-Tourismous geworden. Könnte ja sein, dass sie in den Vorplanungen für die TAC2006 genauso von dem Gesetz überrascht worden sind (immerhin wollte Uli ja die TAC in 2006 wieder in Riva beenden...).
> 
> ...



fahre jetzt zur Bike, schaumermal was wir alle zusammen machen können.


----------



## Micki (5. Oktober 2005)

Schade Schade,


die Österreicher wird es aber wahrscheinlich freuen. Die lachen sich bestimmt kaputt über die Italiener, die ihnen wieder einen haufen bikende Touristen bescheren. Denn dort ist man als Biker ja bekanntermaßen willkommen.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (5. Oktober 2005)

nur liegt österreich nicht auf der alpensüdseite wie trentino

und daher bringt es wettertechnisch koane  vorteile


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Oktober 2005)

Und in Österreich kannst du LEGAL nur auf Forstautobahnen (gähn ...) fahren. Das kannst du in Trentino weiterhin auch, denn die 4x4 Fahrzeuge, mit denen sich so ein Bauer in den Bergen fortbewegt (und überhaupt KEIN Wild stört  ) sind sicher breiter als in querstehendes Bike!

Deswegen meide ich Österreich (zum Biken) seit Jahren wie die Pest und bike in Südtirol & Co., wo frau sich als Bikerin noch interessante Trails aussuchen kann. Ob das so bleibt ist jedenfalls nicht mehr sicher (siehe mein Beitrag betrf. Südtirol).

Ciao,

   Lenka K.


----------



## dertutnix (5. Oktober 2005)

ups, darf nicht wahr sein!
dann mal gleich ab morgen die ohren und augen auf halten 

mail geht raus. drücken wir uns die daumen, dass die suppe einmal mehr nicht so heiss gegessen wie gekocht wird!


----------



## Augus1328 (5. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist jetzt auch raus


----------



## shredhead (5. Oktober 2005)

wenigstens reichts noch für's Bike-Festival  


Aber: Mail geht trotzdem raus

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2005)

mail geschrieben!


----------



## bigman (5. Oktober 2005)

Aber die Barriere auf dem Foto steht doch immer noch.
Einzig das Verkehrsschild ist weg. Dafür steht links eine große
Infotafel, die unmissverständlich klarmacht, dass hier nicht gefahren
werden darf. Wie wurde sich denn damals geeinigt? Und warum stehen
die Verbotsschilder immer noch?

bigman


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2005)

Heute abgeschickt an: [email protected] 

An Tiziano Mellarini
Abteilung Tourismus der autonom. Region Trento

Sehr geehrter Herr Mellarini,

ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nicht an den polemischen Protestbekundungen bezüglich des verabschiedeten Gesetzes, das den Zugang von Mountainbikern in der Natur ab 1. Mai 2006 neu regelt, beteiligen.

Ich möchte Ihnen aber in höflicher Form erklären, warum die neue Regelung kontraproduktiv und rückwärtsgewandt ist.

Der aktuelle Zustand des Sommertourismus in den Alpen zeigt eindeutig Defizite in Angebot und Vermarktung. Urlaubsregionen haben massive Umsatzeinbrüche, ein deutlich feststellbarer Rückgang der Attraktivität hat zur Folge, dass ganze Regionen in ihrer Wirtschaftlichkeit langfristig bedroht sind. 

Die Mountainbiker sind sicher nicht allein eine "Rettung" für den Sommertourismus, jedoch sollte die in den vergangenen Jahren stattgefundene Entwicklung zu dieser Freizeitbetätigung von einem Tourismusministerium etwas differenzierter betrachtet werden.

Aktuell ist festzustellen, dass immer mehr sportlich orientierte Urlauber diese Freizeitbeschäftigung für sich entdecken und von den touristischen Entwicklern Angebote erwarten. Der Tourismus hat sich diesbezüglich in den vergangenen Jahren keine guten Noten verdient, hat er diesen Trend doch an den meisten Orten komplett verschlafen und das Feld allein privaten Initiativen überlassen.

Realität ist auch, dass Wandern keine Umsatzsteigerungen mehr erzielen kann, denn das Angebot für diese Nutzergruppe kann nicht mehr erweitert werden. Der Versuch der Sportartikelindustrie, dieses in Form neuer Trends wie beispielsweise "Nordic Walking" neu zu "erfinden", ist ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass zwar nochmals versucht wird, im Hardwarebereich neue Umsätze zu erzielen, aber für die Entwicklung der touristischen Infrastruktur einer Region wird am Ende nicht viel herauskommen. Wenn die Industrie den Trend in spätestens fünf Jahren wieder fallen läßt, stehen Sie erneut vor dem Scherbenhaufen eines unattraktiven Sommerangebots.

Mountainbiken und Radsport allgemein sind hingegen eine seit einigen Jahren stabil sich entwickelnde Freizeitbetätigung, welche sich trotz der nicht vorhandenen Unterstützung der Tourismusbranche entwickeln konnte. Es waren Einzelpersonen, welche den Trend vor 15 Jahren ungewollt in Gang setzten und nun sind es immerhin kleinere touristische Einheiten, ja manchmal ganze Regionen, die von dieser Entwicklung profitieren. Ich brauche Ihnen gegenüber nicht zu erwähnen, dass die nördliche Gardaseeregion unter Mountainbikern als DIE Bikeregion Europas gilt. Dieses Image ist allein entstanden durch die Freizeitbewegung der Ausübenden und ganz ohne eine Marketingstrategie von offizieller Seite. Dies unterstreicht umso mehr die Macht, die in diesem Freizeitsport steckt und sie sollte von Ihnen nicht unterschätzt werden.

Warum auch? Am Ende profitieren davon Sie alle, der Tourismus, Ihre Gäste, Ihr Angebot. - Wer eine Regelung erlässt, die es Mountainbikern verbietet, Wege zu benutzen, die steiler als 20 Prozent sind oder schmäler als die Breite eines Fahrrads, beweist damit leider nur, dass er von der Materie keine Ahnung hat. Er hat sich, entschuldigen Sie mir diese Einschätzung, die ich mit der gebotenen Höflichkeit erwähnt haben möchte, schon vor der Diskussion disqualifiziert als jemand, der nie auf einem Mountainbike sass und Beschränkungen entwickelt hat für Angelegenheiten, von denen er nichts versteht.

Die Regelung geht auch völlig an den Bedürfnissen der Mountainbiker vorbei. Diese wünschen sich auch schmale und/oder steile Wege. Die Herstellerindustrie hat ihnen Fahrräder entwickelt, mit denen man solche Wege befahren kann. Um die Natur und andere Naturliebhaber zu schützen, bedarf es keiner ausschließender Verbotsregelungen. Vielmehr bedarf es allgemein gültiger Regelungen eines vernünftigen Nebeneinanders. Eben so wie es unsinnig ist, im städtischen Verkehr zugunsten des motorisierten Verkehrs auf einmal Fussgänger ausschließen zu wollen (oder umgekehrt), macht auch die neue Bikeregelung keinen Sinn. 

Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, Sie hätten in Ihren Beraterteams Experten, die Sie in kritischen Fragen kompetent beraten und dazu sinnvolle Vorschläge erarbeiten.
Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass es vernünftig ist, nicht jeden möglichen Weg zum Biken zu legalisieren. Aber das ist keine Frage von Breite oder Steilheit. Es hat vielmehr etwas mit Ökologie und Nutzen, mit Sinnhaftigkeit, Nachhaltigkeit und Verstand zu tun.

Mein Vorschlag an Sie wäre: Nehmen Sie dieses beschränkende Gesetz zurück, das eine Ihnen wichtige Nutzergruppe ausschließt, diskriminiert und kriminalisiert. Erarbeiten Sie lieber ein landesweit gültiges Mountainbike-Modell, das für gesamt Italien Vorzeigecharakter haben könnte. Das Trentino hat die besten Voraussetzungen für solch ein Projekt. 
Aber bitte überlassen Sie das Ausarbeiten dieses Modells kompetenten Beratern.
Gerne stelle ich mich dafür zur Verfügung. Meine langjährige Erfahrung ist Ihnen gewiss.


Hochachtungsvoll
Traian Grigorian
Reise- und Bikejournalist
München


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

mail ist raus

sagt mal is der 601er immernoch zu ? hab dieses jahr im sommer polizisten gesehn die am fuß des monte baldo standen und es sah so aus als würden sie sämtliche biker rausziehn die die trails runterkommen.


----------



## bigman (5. Oktober 2005)

Am 601er habe ich so etwas nicht gesehen. Nur die Pianaura Trials hatten
solche Schilder. Gekümmert hat es niemanden. (Man ist dort gefahren und
wurde auch nicht behelligt.)

bigman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (5. Oktober 2005)

Meine mail ist auch grad raus!

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich ziemlich ärgere, finde ich es zutiefst traurig.  Man wird tatsächlich per Gesetz zu einem Outlaw abgestempelt! Und dabei will man doch auch nicht mehr als auf seine Art die Natur zu genießen. Und mei, so ist es halt: Je steiler der Trail umso mehr Genuß!

Ansonsten ist es doch toll, dass es dem Trentino finanziell so gut geht, es sich zu erlauben, auf einen sehr großen Teil zahlender Touristen zu verzichten...

Ich für mich verzichte ungern auf den Lago als Urlaubsziel, aber sollte es so eintreten, werde ich mich schweren Herzens nach Alternativen umsehen!

Abwartende Grüße!
Gerhard


----------



## Derrick (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube, dass das viel zu wenig Beachtung findet wenn das nur hier diskutiert wird. Am besten man sieht es gleich auf der Startseite oder zumindest in Sonstige Bikethemen!


----------



## Hegi (5. Oktober 2005)

Meine Mail ist auch raus!
Frechheit das ganze


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Oktober 2005)

werde gleich mal Admin Tom informieren, dass er vielleicht nen Newsletter verschickt mit nem Link auf den Thread hier...


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

die erste email adresse, die ich hier reingeschrieben habe, wurde gelöscht (zu viele protest-emails? ;-))

Wir können hier weiter machen: [email protected]


----------



## marco (5. Oktober 2005)

wir planen trikots gegen das gesetzt (das ist nur ein beispiel):







Fuorilegge bedeutet "verbrecher"


----------



## checkb (5. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus. Ich hoffe da geht was.


----------



## Splash (5. Oktober 2005)

Auch die T-Shirt-Aktion finde ich gut und würde diese gerne unterstützen (auch wenn ich kein italienisch kann) ...


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2005)

Gute Idee, die T-Shirt-Aktion!   Musst Du jetzt nur noch in die 
Medien kriegen...
Ciao
Traian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scatty (5. Oktober 2005)

Meine Mail ist auch raus und ich drück uns allen die Daumen, dass dieser Wahnsinn nicht Wirklichkeit wird.


----------



## clemson (6. Oktober 2005)

Hier  die erste Antwort

Sehr geehrter Herr .............,

wir haben Ihre Beschwerde an das zuständige Büro weitergeleitet, das
Ihnen sobald wie möglich und auf direktem Weg antworten wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.
Elisabetta dott.ssa Andreatta
Call Center Trentino Marketing
telefono 0461 405405
e-mail: [email protected]
web-site: www.trentino.to


----------



## Rai (6. Oktober 2005)

wäre schön, wenn jemand den gesetzestext auf deutsch posten könnte. ich protestier nicht gerne gegen etwas, was ich nur aus der zusammenfassung anderer kenne.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Oktober 2005)

Meine "Gardasee-Abschieds-Mail" ist auch raus.  

Wenn es tatsächlich bei dem Gesetz bleiben sollte wäre da nicht das Bike-Festival eine gute Plattform um Protestaktionen zu starten? T-Shirts, Plakate und da fällt uns sicher noch mehr ein. Die Bike würde da sicherlich auch nicht außen vor bleiben.

Tom


----------



## KäptnFR (6. Oktober 2005)

...hab auch mal ne mail hingeschickt...


----------



## BrantFranz (6. Oktober 2005)

meine zweite ist auch raus!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel.nrw (6. Oktober 2005)

Protestmail ist raus.

Grüße aus OWL,

Axel


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2005)

Eigentlich sollte man denen doch mal demonstrieren, auf was sie verzichten,
indem ein Jahr lang KEIN Biker an den Gardasee fährt, auch nicht zum Festival!
Aber das ist natürlich nicht umzusetzen und die Biker hätten ja auch einen Verlust (zumindest für ein Jahr).
Also schön schreiben - ich werd's auch gleich tun!


----------



## Klappfallscheib (6. Oktober 2005)

auch meine Mail ist raus, und ein Aufruf erging an mein Adressbuch   

eigentlich war mein Gardasee-Urlaub inzwischen ja schon Tradition, aber so?


----------



## DIMB team (6. Oktober 2005)

Und auch hier sehen wir wieder, wie wichtig es ist, eine Biker-Lobby zu haben, die solche Machenschaften schon im Vorfeld aufdeckt und die Umsetzung zusammen mit den Bikern verhindert. 
In Italien sind es sehr rege Einzelpersonen, wie unser Freund Marco, die versuchen, die Kohlen aus dem Feuer zu holen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es ihm und seinen Mitstreitern und uns (allen) gelingt, diesen Schwachsinn zu stoppen!   

In Deutschland sind wir noch relativ weit entfernt von solchen Katastrophen: doch auch das Bundeswaldgesetz - und damit unser Recht, im Wald zu biken - geht bald wieder in die Diskussion. 
Wir sind wachsam, seid ihr es auch!

Also, schreibt weiter an die zuständigen Behörden und Personen in Italien und organisiert euch!   

Wir sind dabei!


----------



## Astaroth (6. Oktober 2005)

servus,
ich war zwar noch NIE am gardasee, habe aber trotzdem eine mail dorthin geschickt dass das so nicht geht!


mfg
astaroth


----------



## Wast (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

das find ich echt krass, dass die dort so ignorant sind und das Geld der Biker anscheinend nicht brauchen. 
Ich war schon oft am Gardasee und bin selbst ein wirklich rücksichtsvoller Fahrer. Selbst habe ich noch keine Probleme mit Wanderern, Reiter... gemacht, deshalb verstehe ich das alles nicht so wirklich...

Mail ist jedenfalls raus!

MFG

Wast


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Oktober 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> die idee hat ich auch, wenn  bei der jahresabrechnung 0,2 %
> umsatzeinbußen vom touriverkehr verzeichnet werden,
> sind die trails ganz schnell wieder offen



Wenn wir die Geschichte nicht kippen können, werde ich im Frühjahr 2006  erstmals seit 10 Jahren keine traditionelle Clubtour an den Lago anbieten. 

Als erstes wird das Spaghetti-Haus am Ledrosee, dann die Wagenrad-Pizzeria in Pieve und zum Schluss die Forst-Brauerei dichtmachen, wenn der Umsatz von den verfressenen 20 "Beinharten" fehlt    

Aber eigentlich ist mir dabei gar nicht zum lachen zumute...

Es wäre wirklich wichtig, wenn alle auf die Art zeigen würden, was sie davon halten. Allen voran wohl auch die bike mit ihrem großen Festival.

Vor allem darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass die Strafen in Italien für gewöhnlich sehr drastisch ausfallen.


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2005)

guckt euch mal die Seiten www.trentino.to an, insbesondere, wie da um Mountainbiker geworben wird und auf welchen Pfaden die Menschen unterwegs sind: echt lecker, aber garantiert nicht gesetzeskonform!
die Seite ist eine wunderbare Fundgrube für Zitate in Protestmails!
Beispiel: 
==================================
Seit etwa fünfzehn Jahren hat sich das Mountainbike als ein ökologisches und umweltverträgliches Mittel durchgesetzt und ist schon bald zum Symbol für einen aufmerksamen und respektvollen Umgang mit der natürlichen Umgebung geworden, aber gleichzeitig auch zur Gelegenheit, auf angenehme Weise fit zu werden und zu bleiben; ein Mittel, das Freiheit und große Bewegungsmöglichkeiten schenkt, die Möglichkeit, jeden Tag einen neuen Weg auszuprobieren und die eigenen Grenzen physischer und psychologischer Widerstandsfähigkeit zu testen, im Vergleich mit der Anstrengung und mit der Umgebung, in der man sich befindet. 
==================================

http://www.trentino.to/home/ruote_amiche/intro_ted/index.htm
auf mountainbike klicken


----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2005)

mail ist ebenfalls raus   

die aktion mit den shirts finde ich super   her damit


coffee


----------



## roba (6. Oktober 2005)

Auch von mir ist heute eine Mail raus.

Gruss Rol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi!


> Wenn es tatsächlich bei dem Gesetz bleiben sollte wäre da nicht das Bike-Festival eine gute Plattform um Protestaktionen zu starten?


Ich denke, wenn keiner mehr zum Gardasee fährt, gibts auch keine Protestaktionen vor Ort. Zumindest nicht in größerem Stil. Ich selbst fahr ja auch nicht wegen dem Festival an den See, sondern wegen den Trails.



> guckt euch mal die Seiten www.trentino.to an, insbesondere, wie da um Mountainbiker geworben wird und auf welchen Pfaden die Menschen unterwegs sind: echt lecker, aber garantiert nicht gesetzeskonform!


Ja, manchmal sind sie schon lustig, diese Italiener...

Hoffen wir das Beste!
Gerhard


----------



## Hegi (6. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte man denen doch mal demonstrieren, auf was sie verzichten,
> indem ein Jahr lang KEIN Biker an den Gardasee fährt, auch nicht zum Festival!
> Aber das ist natürlich nicht umzusetzen und die Biker hätten ja auch einen Verlust (zumindest für ein Jahr).
> Also schön schreiben - ich werd's auch gleich tun!



ich würde es cool finden, wenn die Bike ihr Festival einfach mal nach südtirol verlegt...
dann merken die schon was sache ist


----------



## clemson (6. Oktober 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde es cool finden, wenn die Bike ihr Festival einfach mal nach südtirol verlegt...
> dann merken die schon was sache ist



na dann frue dich nicht zu früh

Auf tirol.orf.at (http://tirol.orf.at/stories/62119/) steht heute:

"Südtiroler Mountainbiker fürchten um Freiheit

Südtirols Mountainbiker fürchten um ihre bisher grenzenlose Freiheit. Im Unterschied etwa zu Tirol dürfen Mountainbiker in Südtirol überall dort fahren wo es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist. Das soll sich nun ändern.

Radeln nur noch auf Mountainbike-Routen

Mountainbiker sollen künftig nur mehr auf Wegen fahren dürfen, die ausdrücklich als Mountainbike-Route ausgewiesen sind. So wünschen es sich Südtirols Bauern.

Bauern fordern Versicherung

Sie fordern, dass dort wo die Biker Privatgrund durchfahren - das ist in Südtirols Alm- und Waldlandschaft oft der Fall - die Grundbesitzer gegen Haftungsfälle versichert und für die Nutzung ihres Grundes entschädigt werden. Ein entsprechender Gesetztesentwurf ist in Ausarbeitung.

Wer soll Versicherung bezahlen?

Unklar ist noch, wer für die Versicherung und Entschädigung der Grundbesitzter aufkommen wird und wie hoch diese Kosten sein sollen. Nicht zuletzt davon wird aber abhängen, wieviele Mountainbike-Routen die einzelnen Gemeinden oder Bezirksgemeinschaften ausweisen werden und ob Südtirol auch künftig eine Eldorado für Mountainbiker bleibt."


----------



## Hegi (6. Oktober 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> na dann frue dich nicht zu früh
> 
> Auf tirol.orf.at (http://tirol.orf.at/stories/62119/) steht heute:
> 
> ...



Hab ich leider auch gerade gefunden   

und auch schon eine Beschwerde geschrieben!

Also ab mit dem Festival nach Frankreich oder in die Schweiz


----------



## nohandrest (6. Oktober 2005)

Horror, der Versuch die Wege zu sperren hat beim letzten Mal schon für Aufsehen gesorgt und dieses Mal wird es nicht weniger interessant.

Ich hoffe es tritt baldige Besinnung ein - man darf auch gespannt sein, wie dieses Verbot umgesetzt wird. Sicherlich ist einzusehen, dass die Wege direkt um Riva und Arco herum eingeschränkt werden. Auf den etwas entlegeren Pfaden findet sich ohnehin kaum ein Wanderer...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2005)

Mail von mir ist raus - die spinnen die Römer :-((


----------



## Hero1958 (6. Oktober 2005)

meine Protestmail ist auch schon im Trentino... 

 

Gruß Hans


----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2005)

Meine Mail ist auch raus... Hab versucht meinen Background als promovierter Biologe (Ökologie) einzubringen...
Hoffentlich bringts was!!!!!!!


----------



## Osti (6. Oktober 2005)

meine Mail ist ebenfalls unterwegs.

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (6. Oktober 2005)

Von welcher Lobbygruppe ging dieses Gesetz eigentlich aus? Wanderer und/oder Bauern?


----------



## sideshowbob (6. Oktober 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Mail ist auch raus... Hab versucht meinen Background als promovierter Biologe (Ökologie) einzubringen...
> Hoffentlich bringts was!!!!!!!




dann lass uns doch bitte an deinem promovierten protestschreiben teilhaben   
würde da dann evtl was abkupfern (aber nur wenn ich darf natürlich!)


----------



## chorge (6. Oktober 2005)

So brilliant klingt es nicht.. keine Sorge...   
Wollte weder hier, noch bei denen den tollen Hecht raushängen lassen...


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Oktober 2005)

Mountain77 schrieb:
			
		

> Von welcher Lobbygruppe ging dieses Gesetz eigentlich aus? Wanderer und/oder Bauern?



Das war der dortige Wanderverband, die SAT ! wie auch bei fast jeder Wegbreitenbeschränkung in Deutschland. Bestizstandsdünkel, weil wir auf "deren Wegen nichst verloren haben". Da schwillt einem doch immer wieder der Kamm.


----------



## GerhardO (6. Oktober 2005)

Sarkasmus-Modus an:
Schön langsam glaub ich, dass wir eh in Zukunft nicht mehr allzu oft zum biken kommen, sondern nur noch vorm PC hocken und Protestmails schreiben...   
Wahrscheinlich werden bald alle Fahrzeuge, die auf dem Weg nach Italien sind und Bikes auf oder im Auto haben, an der Grenze abgefangen und zurückgeschickt! Potenzielle Verbrecher lassen die doch erst gar nicht ins Land!
Sarkasmus-Modus aus!


----------



## hdbkg (6. Oktober 2005)

Na dann wird dem gesamten Tourismus  in dieser Region wohl eine große Einnahmequlle wegbrechen !!! 
Denn viele MTB Fahrer dazu zähle auch ich ,suchen sich jetzt eine andere Region zum Biken  !! 
 Die Mail ging heute raus an... [email protected] !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bischoff (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

*Schock*

Wenn schon Gesetz, dann sollte es so aussehen.

- Radeln überall erlaubt. Jeder haftet fürs sich und sein Material selbst -

Wo ist das Problem von einer Haftungsentbindung der Bauern!?

Also wenn die ihr verkompliziertes Gesetz durchbringen, dann bin ich dafür, dass auf MTB Pisten Fussgänger nichts mehr verloren haben.   
Über eine Asphaltierung, Flurbereinigung sollte man auch nachdenken.   


Weiter so, ich will MTBs mit Nummernschildern !!


----------



## sideshowbob (6. Oktober 2005)

ich sehe das anders! ... uns gehören bald alle wege alleine   

schau dir doch einfach mal das altersprofil der wanderer und der mtbler an und dann musst du nur 20 jahre geduld haben.
die sterben von ganz alleine aus ... und ich werde mit 50 immernoch fit genug sein mit meinem dann 8 kilo und 200mm freerider den dalco runterzuschottern! 
der natürliche alterungsprozess ist mit uns


----------



## Redking (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
habe auch eine Mail geschrieben!
Wenn das überall so weiter geht, werde ich ja zu einem OUTLAW  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## schlappmacher (6. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

ich wollte nach Jahren der Abwesenheit ernsthaft nächste Saison an den Gardasee  - und dann das!

* Scheint mir eine recht unüberlegte Aktion zu sein - also immer 'raus mit den emails, die Masse macht's! * 

Email ging grad 'raus; unter anderem mit Verweis auf die  
"ruote amiche" hier 

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher

P.S: kleines Update, siehe unten; die mailbox der Direzione ist schon voll :
[size=-2] 





> This Message was undeliverable due to the following reason: The recipient(s) indicated below did not receive this message because their mailbox size limit would have been exceeded. It has been returned and it is recommended that you contact the recipient and request that space be made available within their mailbox.
> 
> Note: The Postmaster for this mail server may increase the mailbox´quota on the account referenced below to accommodate the delivery
> of additional mail.
> ...


 [/size]


----------



## bluemuc (6. Oktober 2005)

immer schreiben, schreiben, schreiben. nicht nur an die eine mail-adresse.

lasst eure hoteliers wissen, dass ihr überlegt, ob ihr noch kommt, schreibt an bike-verleiher, bike-geschäfte, kneipenwirte. allen, die sich freuen, wenn ihr auftaucht und die traurig sind, wenn ihr nicht mehr kommt aufgrund dieses gesetzes. 

diese leute können vor ort protestieren. 

die nachricht geht derzeit am lago rum wie ein lauffeuer.


----------



## clemson (6. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem ja das ganze Trention betroffen ist

Fremdenverkehrsämter  der einzelnen Regionen im Trentino

Azienda per il turismo
TRENTO E MONTE BONDONE
38100 Trento
Via Alfieri, 4
Tel.0461/983880 
Fax 0461/232426 
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
ROVERETO E VALLAGARINA
38068 Rovereto
Corso Rosmini, 6
Tel 0464/430363 
Fax 0464/435528
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo della
VALLE DI FIEMME
38033 Cavalese
Via F.lli Bronzetti, 60 
Tel 0462/241111
Fax 0462/241199
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo della
VAL DI FASSA
38032 Canazei
Strèda de Dolèda 10/B
Tel 0462/602466 
Fax 0462/602278
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
SAN MARTINO DI CASTROZZA, PRIMIERO E VANOI
38058 San Martino di Castrozza
Via Passo Rolle, 165
Tel. 0439/768867
Fax 0439/768814
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
LAGORAI, VALSUGANA ORIENTALE E TESINO
38053 Castello Tesino
Via Dante 10
Tel 0461/593322 
Fax 0461/593306
[email protected]

VALSUGANA VACANZE
Azienda per il turismo
38056 Levico Terme
Villa Sissi, Parco delle Terme, 3
Tel. 0461/706101
Fax 0461/706004
Numero verde 800 018925
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
ALTOPIANO DI PINÈ E VALLE DI CEMBRA
38042 Baselga di Pinè
Via C. Battisti, 106
Tel. 0461/557028
Fax 0461/557577
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
FOLGARIA, LAVARONE E LUSERNA
38064 Folgaria
Via Roma, 60
Tel. 0464/721133 
Fax 0464/720250
[email protected]

INGARDA TRENTINO
Azienda per il turismo
38066 Riva del Garda
Giard.di Porta Orientale, 8
Tel 0464/554444
Fax 0464/520308
[email protected] 

Azienda per il turismo
TERME DI COMANO - DOLOMITI Dl BRENTA
38077 Ponte Arche
Via C. Battisti, 38/D
Tel. 0465/702626
Fax 0465/702281
[email protected]

MADONNA DI CAMPIGLIO - PINZOLO - VAL RENDENA
Azienda per il turismo
38084 Madonna di Campiglio
Via Pradalago, 4
Tel. 0465/447501 
Fax 0465/440404
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo delle
VALLI DI SOLE, PEIO E RABBI
38027 Malè
Via Marconi, 7
Tel 0463/901280 
Fax 0463/901563
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo della
VALLE DI NON
38013 Fondo
Via Roma, 21
Tel. 0463/830133
Fax 0463/830161
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
DOLOMITI DI BRENTA, PAGANELLA, ANDALO, LAGO DI MOLVENO, CAVEDAGO, SPORMAGGIORE
38010 Andalo
P.zza Dolomiti, 1
Tel. 0461/585836
Fax 0461/585570
[email protected]


----------



## juchhu (6. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> immer schreiben, schreiben, schreiben. nicht nur an die eine mail-adresse.
> 
> lasst eure hoteliers wissen, dass ihr überlegt, ob ihr noch kommt, schreibt an bike-verleiher, bike-geschäfte, kneipenwirte. allen, die sich freuen, wenn ihr auftaucht und die traurig sind, wenn ihr nicht mehr kommt aufgrund dieses gesetzes.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gute Idee    

Multilevel-Protestieren. 

Wenn die gleiche Anzahl an Beschwerden von BürgerInnen und (Gewerbe-)SteuerzahlerInnen bei den Politikern eingeht, wird ein Umdenken erfolgen.

Stellt doch einfach eine Liste von interessanten Multiplikator (o.g) hier ins Forum. Dann können wir die alle anmailen nach dem Motto:

Wir möchten gerne weiterhin Deine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen, schade nur, dass Deine einheimischen Politiker mit 'schwachsinnigen' Gesetzen (natürlich mit Nachweislink) dies verhindern wollen.

Ich glaube, dann kommt da unten sehr schnell Stimmung auf.

VG Martin


----------



## GerhardO (6. Oktober 2005)

Fettes Merci an clemson für die Adressen!    Werde mich gleich an die Arbeit machen!!!

Gerhard


----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2005)

copy & paste...ne rundmail ins trentino   kost ja nix   


coffee


----------



## Hegi (6. Oktober 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ja das ganze Trention betroffen ist
> 
> Fremdenverkehrsämter  der einzelnen Regionen im Trentino



Klasse   Danke!!!
Hab gerade ne email an alle geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2005)

wahrscheinlich bekommen wir jetzt alle eine lebenslange einreisesperre nach italien   

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (6. Oktober 2005)

ich denke die beiden großen ferienwohnungsvermittler am ledrosee

http://www.ledrotour.it/ - [email protected]
http://www.greenholiday.com/ted/home.php - [email protected]

sind sicher auch eine gute adresse. kenne viele die darüber ihre bikeherberge für den ledrosee/gardesee urlaub bekommen haben! 
ich vermute nur, dass dort ein protestschreiben in italienisch doch viel besser ankommt, da ich die erfahrung gemacht habe, dass beide nur über sehr rudimentäre deutschkenntnisse verfügen.
würde mich also freuen wenn ein des italienisch mächtigen forumsteilnehmer das übernimmt


----------



## Deleted 32178 (6. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus.

Nicht nur als Biker sondern auch als Kletterfreund habe ich meinen Protest eingelegt.

Viele meiner Bergkameraden werden sich sicher an dieser Aktion beteidigen.

-tp-


----------



## iglg (6. Oktober 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe das anders! ... uns gehören bald alle wege alleine
> 
> schau dir doch einfach mal das altersprofil der wanderer und der mtbler an und dann musst du nur 20 jahre geduld haben.
> die sterben von ganz alleine aus ... und ich werde mit 50 immernoch fit genug sein mit meinem dann 8 kilo und 200mm freerider den dalco runterzuschottern!
> der natürliche alterungsprozess ist mit uns



Das habe ich denen auch in meiner Mail mitgeteilt :

Viele Biker von heute sind die Hiker und Wanderer von morgen.
Und wer mich als Biker nicht will, kriegt mich auch als Wanderer und Normalurlauber nicht !


----------



## Vierfingerkurt (6. Oktober 2005)

mail ging raus


----------



## DIMB team (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leutz ! Wichtige Nachricht !

Auch die deutschen bike-Magazine ziehen mit uns an einem Strang !

Bike Sport News: http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...s&file=article&sid=9817&mode=&order=0&thold=0

bike und Mountain Bike werden auch kurzfristig zu dem Thread hier verlinken, wie mir soeben tel. versichert wurde !

Ich werde noch versuchen, die deutschen Reiseveranstalter zu mobilisieren. Verbündete sind bereits am Lago unterwegs, sammeln vor Ort Infos und klären dort die Hoteliers, Bike-Shops und -Verleiher und alle, die mit dem Biken zu tun haben, auf, und organisieren schon eine breite Front.
Das war auch dringend notwendig, denn, wie mir eben per SMS mitgeteilt wurde, hat man bisher von offizieller Seite dort über das Ganze das Mäntelchen des Schweigens gedeckt. Mit dem Gegenwind aus Deutschland rechnet man in der Verwaltung gar nicht !

Damit alle Späteinsteiger in den Thread sich leichter zurechtfinden gibts bald noch ne Zusammenfassung hier und zusätzlich in einem gesonderten, geschlossenen Thread.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## alpenbiker (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

mail ist gesendet.

Wir sollten darauf hinwirken, das für den Fall, das das Gesetz in Kraft tritt, die lukrativen Veranstaltungen "Bike-Festival" und "Transalp Challenge" nicht mehr im Trentino stattfinden werden. Hier sind die Organisatoren/Veranstalter dieser Events aufgerufen!

Gruss,
   Niels


----------



## GerhardO (6. Oktober 2005)

Auch meine Sammelmail ist raus!
Ich finds toll, dass sich so viele Leute angagieren! daran erkennt man auch, dass es uns nicht nur ums Trail-runterballern geht, sondern uns auch die Region, die Landschaft wichtig ist!
Mal ne Frage: Weiß jemand, ob sich auch in anderen Foren oder Ländern die Biker organisieren? Interessant ist auch die Stimmung bei den Locals vor Ort, wie sie selbst die Sache sehen. Es ist schließlich ihr Heimatrevier!


----------



## clemson (6. Oktober 2005)

guckst du hier in marco´s schwesterforum in italien
http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/showthread.php?p=436487#post436487

is aber  in italienisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIMB team (6. Oktober 2005)

*Zusammenfassung*:

*Was ist geschehen ?*

Die Regierung der Region Trentino beabsichtigt, BikerInnen nur noch das Befahren von Wegen zu erlauben, die breit genug sind, dass man sein Bike quer darauf stellen kann und die weniger als 20% Gefälle haben. Nach derzeitiger Planung wird das Gesetz zum 01.05.06 in Kraft treten.

*Wer steckt dahinter  ?*

Wesentlicher Urheber ist die SAT - der Wanderverband in der Region.

*Was können wir tun  ?*

Jetzt müssen möglichst viele BikerInnen Ihrem Unmut über das Gesetz äußern. Die Politiker anzugehen ist für uns Deutsche allerdings sinnlos. Die müssen von den eigenen Wählern unter Druck gesetzt und umgestimmt werden. Also gilt es, Touristiker, Hoteliers, andere Vermieter, Bikeshops, Bikeverleih etc. problembewusst zu machen.
*Mailadressen der Tourismusorganisationen:*

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


*Was kann man schreiben  ?*

Schreibt ruhig auf Deutsch - es wird verstanden ! Bitte seid in Euren Mails immer höflich und keineswegs beleidigend aber dennoch deutlich in den Konsequenzen.
Weist vor allen Dingen darauf hin, dass Ihr immer auf Natur und Mitmenschen Rücksicht genommen habt und unter diesen gesetzlichen Bedingungen künftig weder den Gardasee noch andere Teile im Trentino zum Biken oder anderen Zwecken besuchen werdet. 
Nützlich ist gfs. auch der Hinweis, dass ihr regelmässig mit anderen Leuten dort unterwegs wart und wieviele das waren.
Dann können die Empfänger sich eher ein Bild darüber machen, was mit dem GEsetz ausgelöst wird.

*Wer unterstützt die Aktion ?*

Marco Toniolo ist Urherber und Erstinformant und vorne an vorderster Front.
Die DIMB setzt alles Fachwissen daran, den Unsinn zu verhindern und koordiniert. Wir werden auch noch die deutschen Reiseveranstalter einbinden und stehen in Kontakt mit Machern vor Ort.
Die deutschen Bike-Magazine unterstützen. *Bike Sport News * hat bereits hierher verlinkt: http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...s&file=article&sid=9817&mode=&order=0&thold=0
*bike* und *Mountain Bike * folgen in Kürze.


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Hegi (6. Oktober 2005)

alpenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mail ist gesendet.
> 
> ...



ich hab mal Uli Stanciu angemailt und gefragt was er dazu sagt   

den kann man hier erreichen!

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## DIMB team (6. Oktober 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal Uli Stanciu angemailt und gefragt was er dazu sagt
> 
> den kann man hier erreichen!
> 
> ...



Prima !

Die bike und mountain bike werden uns auch bei der Geschichte unterstützen. Die Bike Sport News hat sogar schon auf der Homepage hierher verlinkt (siehe Zusammenfassung).


----------



## Cubabike (6. Oktober 2005)

Ok, 
meine Mail ist auch raus - an die gesammelte Liste von oben!   
Bin erstaunt, was für eine Lawine das schon ist - hoffentlich wird die in unser aller Sinne noch viiiel größer !!   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## KäptnFR (6. Oktober 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe das anders! ... uns gehören bald alle wege alleine
> 
> schau dir doch einfach mal das altersprofil der wanderer und der mtbler an und dann musst du nur 20 jahre geduld haben.
> die sterben von ganz alleine aus ... und ich werde mit 50 immernoch fit genug sein mit meinem dann 8 kilo und 200mm freerider den dalco runterzuschottern!
> der natürliche alterungsprozess ist mit uns


    

Der Gedanke, so lustig er auf den ersten blick erscheint, ist mir auch schon mal in den sinn gekommen! Auch wenn es aufgrund der aktuellen Lage nicht danach aussieht denke ich daß die Zeit insgesamt eher FÜR als gegen uns biker arbeitet   MTB ist immer noch eine junge sportart.... hat aus sicht der wandererlobby immer noch diesen "eindringling" status.... ich denke/hoffe mal daß das mit der zeit besser wird, einfach weil man sich daran "gewöhnt" das MTBiker unterwegs sind.


----------



## michi220573 (6. Oktober 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn es tatsächlich bei dem Gesetz bleiben sollte wäre da nicht das Bike-Festival eine gute Plattform um Protestaktionen zu starten? ...
> Tom



Ich würde kein Bikefestival an einem Ort veranstalten, wo man nicht biken kann. Das wäre irgendwie albern.

Mail ist raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olligator (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

auf nach Frankreich, da ist nix verboten, alle sind höflich und nett und ich muß mich nicht mit Verboten rumärgern. Schöne Gebiete gibt es da zu hauf.

Adios Italia (oder so ähnlich), die mail spare ich mir!


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2005)

zwischenfrage: 
warum? 

d.h. was hat wer im trentino für nen grund, die wege sperren zu lassen? 
ist das relevant?
falls man das weiss, kann man eher nach der devise "know your enemy" über gegenargumente nachdenken. 

falls irgendein wirrkopf da unten ein schlagendes argument hat, habe ich noch keine antwort darauf gelesen.


----------



## Grinsekater (6. Oktober 2005)

mail ist raus.


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Oktober 2005)

Da haben sich meine lieben Landsleute mal wieder was tolles einfallen lassen!!!  
Ich werde mich mal abends hinsetzen und ne Mail auf italienisch verfassen, natürlich mit dem gebotenen Respekt.
Außerdem werde ich den Gesetzestext mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.....

Mail ist trotzdem schon raus.


----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2005)

Bin gerne bereit solch ein T-Shirt zu kaufen. Wäre Klasse, wenn die Gelder die damit eingenommen werden, für Aktionen im Trentino verwendet werden. Man könnte beispielsweise in Sporthotels oder Lokalen Flyer verteilen oder Tafeln aufstellen und auf die Problematik hinweisen.

Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie die DIMB in Italien?


----------



## Carsten (6. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus:

Sehr geehrter Tourismusverband,

seit Jahren besuche ich mehrmals pro Jahr das Trentino zum Biken. Gerade die Gegend um den Gardasee, aber auch die Schlachtfelder der ersten Weltkrieges am Ortigara und am Pasubio haben es mir angetan.

Bei den meisten meiner Alpenüberquerungen habe ich das Trentino durchreist und lieben gelernt. Gerade die Mischung aus schönem Wetter, eindrucksvoller Geschichte und einer grandiosen Landschaft machen den Reitz des Trentino aus.

Auch in unserem Film www.abenteuer-alpencross.de wird das Trentino vorgestellt und an allen dort besuchten Orten wurden wir mit offenen Armen empfangen. Zahlreiche Mountainbiker aus Deutschland werden sich nach dem Erscheinen unseres Buches zum Film im nächsten Jahr auf die Route machen wollen und werden nun kurz vor dem Ziel durch das neue und völlig unverständliche Gesetz gestoppt.

Nachdem die Schweiz bereits vor 15 Jahren, die Österreicher seit mindestens 5 Jahren erkannt haben, daß wir Mountainbiker einen sehr zahlungskräftigen Kundenkreis darstellen, erscheint mir der jetzt im Trentino gemachte Schritt wie ein Sprung in die Steinzeit. Wollen Sie ernsthaft tausende von Existenzen in der Tourismusindustrie gefährden und ihre besten und zahlungskräftigsten Kunden ins Ausland treiben? 

MFG Carsten Schymik
Reiseautor und Alpencross-Experte

mail: [email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Homepage: www.schymik.de


----------



## MTB_Daniel (6. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus.

Hier als Vorlage und zur Anregung, was ich geschrieben habe. Bitte den Text nicht 1:1 übernehmen, sondern einen ähnlichen Inhalt in eigene Worte fassen.



			
				Meine Mail: schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> diese Mail ist an Sie gerichtet, um Konsequenzen aufzuzeigen, die ich und meine Mountainbike-Freunde aus dem neuen
> Gesetz
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Oktober 2005)

Also, ich hab mir den Text mal genauer angeschaut. O.k, es ist ne Schande aber:
aus dem Text geht komischerweise klar hervor, daß dieses Gesetz von folgenden Vereinigungen gemeinsam beschlossen wurde, nämlich:

-Sezione Mountain Bike della Federazione Ciclistica ( is klar, MTB-Abteilung des Ital.Radsportverbandes )
-Consorzio dei Comuni ( Gemeindevertretung )
-APT di Ampito, Agenzia Provinciale Touristico ( Tourismusverband!! )
-Dipartimento Foreste ( Forstverwaltung )
-SAT ( Wanderervereinigung )
-Funzionari della Provincia ( Funktionäre der Provinzen )

Desweiteren wird im Text ganz klar betont, daß sich alle der Tatsache bewusst sind ( das bezweifele ich aber ) daß Biken ein wichtiger Tourismusfaktor ist und weiterhin gefördert werden soll.

Warum dann dieses Gesetz?

Ich sach euch mal was: es wird diesem Gesetz ergehen wie vielen anderen Gesetzen in meinem Heimatland: zuerst ist die Aufregung groß, es wird - berechtigterweise - protestiert, aber wenn es tatsächlich so weit kommt daß das Gesetz in Kraft tritt, denn beschlossen ist es schon, werden die Gemeinden am Lago den Teufel tun und massenhaft Carabinieri in die Berge schicken um das Einhalten dieses Gesetztes zu bewachen!

Wer stellt sich in den Berg und misst anhand eines ständig vorhandenen Mountainbikes aus wie breit der Weg ist????? Könnt ihr euch vorstellen wieviele Leute von nöten sind das alles zu überprüfen?????

Selbst wenn man sich die Arbeit machen würde alle Wege zu sperren die unter die Gesetzgebung fallen- bei der Masse an Wegen im Lago-Gebiet ist das nicht zu bewältigen!

Interessant der letzte Satz:

".......tutti i percorsi aventi pendenza inferiori al 20% e larghezze mediamente superiore all`ingombro traversale della bicicletta sul tirreno......."

also alle Wege die durchgängig steiler als 20 % UND schmäler als ein quergestelltes Bike sind.
Es sind ja meistens nur einzelne Abschnitte eines Weges, die so steil sind. deswegen glaube ich, wird es kaum zu Wegsperrungen kommen. Wenn überhaupt.

Trotzdem: weiter protestieren!!!!!!


----------



## Geziefer (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe mich auch an der Protestaktion beteiligt und eine Mail (deutsch / englisch) an [email protected]  gesendet.
Schluss dem Wahnsinn!   
Alexander Rühl


----------



## Canyon Rider (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

War dieses Jahr des erste mal Biken in Trentino und Arco!!
In unserer Bike Gruppe war eigentl. geplant das wir nächstes Jahr wieder dorthhin gehen um unser Hobby auszuleben, aber was ich da höre, echt der hammer!!
Die werden sauviele ihrer Biker verlieren. Naja wir werden wenn das Gesetz in KRaft tritt wohl auf Frankreich oda anderst ausweichen,aba Trentino war schon genial....Protest email ist raus

Gruß Canyon Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (6. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach euch mal was: es wird diesem Gesetz ergehen wie vielen anderen Gesetzen in meinem Heimatland: zuerst ist die Aufregung groß, es wird - berechtigterweise - protestiert, aber wenn es tatsächlich so weit kommt daß das Gesetz in Kraft tritt, denn beschlossen ist es schon, werden die Gemeinden am Lago den Teufel tun und massenhaft Carabinieri in die Berge schicken um das Einhalten dieses Gesetztes zu bewachen!



das hab ich heute schon mal gehört und bin geneigt, es zu glauben....  

hast hoffentlich recht.


----------



## jxrg (6. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus!


----------



## schroeti (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich war zwar noch nie da, aber für alle anderen beteilige ich mich sehr gerne an der Aktion.

Antwort kam prompt:

> Kopie: <[email protected]>
> Betreff: R: Mountainbiken
> Datum: Thu, 6 Oct 2005 14:14:05 +0200
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Von Schröter,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Beschwerde an das zuständige Büro weitergeleitet, das
> Ihnen sobald wie möglich und auf direktem Weg antworten wird.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> 
> .--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.
> Elisabetta dott.ssa Andreatta
> Call Center Trentino Marketing
> telefono 0461 405405
> e-mail: [email protected]
> web-site: www.trentino.to


Bin mal gespannt. Hoffe, ich komme mal nach Italien und kann dann einen offenen Trail genießen.


----------



## fsr_rider (6. Oktober 2005)

Email ist schon unterwegs...

... ich würde wirklich wieder gerne da hin. Sonst muss ich ausweichen, gute Bikereviere gibt es ja zu Hauf (zum Teil gar nicht weit weg, Limone ist schon Lombardei, alles weiter südlich eh). Und auch Traumtrails gibt es genug zwischen Gardasee und Idrosee. Auch die Südliche Seite des Tremalzo ist Lombardei (Grenze läuft über den Pass).


----------



## 007ike (6. Oktober 2005)

mail ist raus und die obige Antwort zurück!


----------



## marco (6. Oktober 2005)

großartig leute!!! Die teilnahme an die protestaktion ist sehr groß, ich freue mich!
Ich versuche jetzt die t-shirts zu organisieren, es wird aber bis ende des monats dauern, da ich bald nach indien fahre (dort gibt es keine SAT! ;-)).

 

Übrigens: die federazione ciclistica italiana (die beim gesetzeln dabei war) hat noch weniger ahnung vom biken als die SAT. Für sie sind rennen und rennrad das wichtigste, tourenfahren existiert gar nicht. Freeriden ist für sie ein schimpfwort.


----------



## DIMB team (6. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab mir den Text mal genauer angeschaut. O.k, es ist ne Schande aber:
> aus dem Text geht komischerweise klar hervor, daß dieses Gesetz von folgenden Vereinigungen gemeinsam beschlossen wurde, nämlich:
> 
> -Sezione Mountain Bike della Federazione Ciclistica ( is klar, MTB-Abteilung des Ital.Radsportverbandes )
> ...



Das ist ja interessant - da fällt der Radsportverband auch noch den MTB-Kollegen in den Rücken...



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach euch mal was: es wird diesem Gesetz ergehen wie vielen anderen Gesetzen in meinem Heimatland: zuerst ist die Aufregung groß, es wird - berechtigterweise - protestiert, aber wenn es tatsächlich so weit kommt daß das Gesetz in Kraft tritt, denn beschlossen ist es schon, werden die Gemeinden am Lago den Teufel tun und massenhaft Carabinieri in die Berge schicken um das Einhalten dieses Gesetztes zu bewachen!
> 
> Wer stellt sich in den Berg und misst anhand eines ständig vorhandenen Mountainbikes aus wie breit der Weg ist????? Könnt ihr euch vorstellen wieviele Leute von nöten sind das alles zu überprüfen?????
> 
> Selbst wenn man sich die Arbeit machen würde alle Wege zu sperren die unter die Gesetzgebung fallen- bei der Masse an Wegen im Lago-Gebiet ist das nicht zu bewältigen!



Hoffentlich hast Du Recht! Allerdings kann ich mich an sehr kostspielige Geldbußen erinnern, die im Falle von Verstößen gegen Bike-Sperrungen verhängt wurden (z.B. Brione oder Pasubio). Da möchte ich nicht zu einem der Pechvögel gehören, die es dann erwischt. Außerdem gibt es auch in Italien eine Art verschärfte Haftung, wenn auf einem gesperrten Trail mal was passiert und Schadensersatz geleistet werden muss. 
Konsequenzen wird dies aber auf jeden Fall für viele gewerbliche Veranstalter haben, denn viele Versicherungen sehen das Befahren von nicht zugelassenen Wegen als grob fahrlässig an und damit wird von diesen Versicherern dann die Haftungsverpflichtung ausgeschlossen. D.h. der Guide oder der Veranstalter haften mit dem persönlichen bzw. Geschäftsvermögen. Ganz so einfach ist die Geschichte dann also doch vermutlich nicht...




			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> ".......tutti i percorsi aventi pendenza inferiori al 20% e larghezze mediamente superiore all`ingombro traversale della bicicletta sul tirreno......."
> 
> also alle Wege die durchgängig steiler als 20 % UND schmäler als ein quergestelltes Bike sind.
> Es sind ja meistens nur einzelne Abschnitte eines Weges, die so steil sind. deswegen glaube ich, wird es kaum zu Wegsperrungen kommen. Wenn überhaupt.



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang, dass es nicht als Aufzählung gemeint ist...
Andererseits sind das meist die geilsten Trails, die darunter fallen...



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem: weiter protestieren!!!!!!



Jawoll !!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Werner (6. Oktober 2005)

So Leute,

meine Protest-Note ist ebenfalls mit folgendem Wortlaut unterwegs:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

die Gegend um den Gardasee und das Trentino ist ein Highlight für MTB-begeisterte Sportler und führt Jahr für Jahr Tausende von Bikerinnen und Bikern in die Region. Durch die geplante zutiefst restriktive Wegeregelung werden die Sportler von den Single-Trails auf ausschließlich fahrzeugbreite Wege verdrängt. Die Vielzahl und der Abwechslungsreichtum der sich bislang bietenden Möglichkeiten wird damit auf ein wenig attraktives Maß reduziert.

Die Durchsetzung einer solchen Wegeregelung kann nicht in Ihrem Interesse liegen, denn als Folge dessen wird sich ein Großteil der bislang in Ihrer Region den Urlaub verbringenden bikenden Touristen nach neuen, nicht eingeschränkten Urlaubszielen umsehen. Als Konsequenz werden Sie sich gegenüber Ihrer gesamten Tourismusindustrie für massive Umsatzeinbrüche und die rapide Senkung der Gästezahlen zu verantworten haben.

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, Ihr Vorhaben zu überdenken und keine einseitigen Entscheidungen zugunsten einer einzelnen Interessengruppe zu treffen. Ein breit getragener Kompromiß kann nur durch die gemeinsame Beteiligung und Berücksichtigung aller Betroffenen entstehen. Die von Ihnen angestrebte "Pauschalregelung " (Fahrradlänge + Steigung < 20 %) entspricht keinesfalls einem tragbaren breiten Konsens.

Sollte die von Ihnen geplante Regelung im Jahre 2006 dennoch in Kraft treten, werde ich als jahrelanger Gardasee-Besucher und aktiver Mountainbiker von weiteren Besuchen des Trentino Abstand nehmen und meine Kaufkraft zukünftig in anderen Regionen wirken lassen.

Mi freundlichen Grüßen
Werner Elm

Organisation Biketreffs des MTB Clubs Beinhart Ingelheim e.V.
Deutschland

Ja, dann hoffen wir, dass die Verantwortlichen nochmals in sich gehen!

Werner


----------



## Mischiman (6. Oktober 2005)

Habe ebenso mail an alle Adressen gesendet.

Ich habe selbst Bekannte, die zum Wandern dorthin fahren und sich über Radler aufregen. Unverschämtheit! Hier meine e.mail:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
sollten Sie an diesen Plänen festhalten, werde ich Trentino als Urlauber nicht wieder besuchen.
Ich habe in meiner beruflichen und persönlichen Umgebung alle Menschen aufgerufen, unter diesen Umständen Ihr Land nicht wieder als Urlaubsziel zu bereisen.
Meine Familie und meine Freunde werden diesem Aufruf folgen.
Die finanziellen Verluste, die hieraus für Sie entstehen sind beachtlich!
Diese Verluste werden Sie selbst zu tragen haben!
Sie sind dafür selbst verantwortlich!
Besten Dank!
Freundliche Grüße,


Grüße, Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsr_rider (6. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach euch mal was: es wird diesem Gesetz ergehen wie vielen anderen Gesetzen in meinem Heimatland: zuerst ist die Aufregung groß, es wird - berechtigterweise - protestiert, aber wenn es tatsächlich so weit kommt daß das Gesetz in Kraft tritt, denn beschlossen ist es schon, werden die Gemeinden am Lago den Teufel tun und massenhaft Carabinieri in die Berge schicken um das Einhalten dieses Gesetztes zu bewachen!



Klar, da werden sicher nicht massenhaft Kontrollen durchgeführt. Aber wenn man Pech hat, kann es trotzdem sein, dass man zufällig erwischt wird. Und dann wird es in Italien leider seit einiger Zeit so richtig teuer.

Ich seh das so: Limone ist schon Lombardei, also gilt das Gesetz da nicht. Die Gegend dort ist wunderschön, auch direkt am Gradasee. Warum also nicht einfach in Limone (oder andreren Gemeinden etwas weiter südlich) übernachten und essen und Riva, Arco,... links liegen lassen? Warum soll ich riskieren eine dicke Busse zu zahlen, wenn ich ein paar wenige km weiter südlich keine Einschränkungen habe beim Biken?

Ich hab in den letzten Ferien (7 Tage) ca. 1500 Euro für mich alleine in Italien ausgegeben. Und meine beiden Kumpels mit denen ich dort war, die haben etwa gleich viel da gelassen. Wenn Riva und Arco das nicht mehr brauchen? Um so besser, es gibt genug Orte am Gardasee ausserhalb des Trentino, die auf neue Gäste warten. Und am Idrosee kostet es bei etwas geringerem Komfort (aber mehr Charme) rund die Hälfte von Riva, also nächstes Jahr zwei Wochen?


----------



## DIMB team (6. Oktober 2005)

Allerdings bist Du auf Touren von Limone aus ruckzuck im Bereich Trentino - vielleicht sogar ohne, dass Du Dir dessen bewusst bist. Dürften max. 10 Km sein bis zur Bezirksgrenze.


----------



## fsr_rider (6. Oktober 2005)

DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bist Du auf Touren von Limone aus ruckzuck im Bereich Trentino - vielleicht sogar ohne, dass Du Dir dessen bewusst bist. Dürften max. 10 Km sein bis zur Bezirksgrenze.



Klar. Beispiel: Tremalzo auf der asphaltierten Seite gemütlich rauf (Trentino), dann ab Passhöhe die Freiheit (nicht mehr Trentino).

Die Grenze geht so: Knapp nörlich vom Idrosee (Ponte Caffaro (Lodrone)), dann bis ans Ufer vom Idrosee, dann über den Grat (Bocca Caplone, Tremalzopass, Passo di Nota, Monte Carone) nach Osten. ca. 4 km nörlich von Limone geht sie in den See, über den Altissimo di Nago, dann nach Süden bis zur Cima Vadritta (wichtig: Dabei lässt sie einen Respektabstand von ca. 1 km nach Osten zur Seilbahn Bergstationstation des  Monte Baldo über Malcésine, da kann man also immer noch mit der Gondel rauf und runter Spass haben). Von das geht es wieder nach Osten.

Der ganze Naturpark zwischen Gardasee und Idrosee (Parco dell'Alto Breschiano) gehört zur Lombardei, die Grenze des Parks im Norden ist auch die Grenze zum Trentino.

Ich hab das ganze als Karte hier, aber aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen darf ich nicht einfach den Scanner anwerfen...


----------



## ]:-> (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ach du liebe Zeit is ja schrecklich was ich hier lesen muss!!!


Sagt mal ihr kennt doch bestimmt jemanden von mtb-news, der das Thema oder zumindest einen Link auf  die mtb-news startseite setzen kann. Wenn ich nicht die Info durch die dimb mail bekommen hätte wüsste ich jetzt noch garnix von der Aktion. 

also ciao
und hoffen wir das beste !!!


----------



## marco (6. Oktober 2005)

aus www.mtb-forum.it:


----------



## HansGörgel, Gr. (7. Oktober 2005)

DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Weist vor allen Dingen darauf hin, dass Ihr immer auf Natur und Mitmenschen Rücksicht genommen habt
> ...




...auch wenn Ihr bei derart an der Wahrheit vorbeigehenden Statements rote Ohren bekommen solltet.

Ich hab' mich eh gefragt, wann es wohl soweit sein wird, dass die -ob der hinter ihnen steinchenspritzend kurz mal vollbremsenden Heizer- erschreckt zur Seite springenden Wanderer ihre ganze Lobby auch im Trentino in die Waagschale werfen werden.
Ich bike seit 16 Jahren. Auch in den Alpen und auch im Trentino (meist am Stilfser Joch aber auch am Lago). Und ich war zu oft entsetzt über das ignorante Verhalten vieler Biker Kollegen am Wege.

Auch ich halte diese Wegebeschränkung für absoluten Käse. Es wäre doch aber auch schön, wenn mit dem Protest gegen das Gesetz sich mehr Rücksicht breit machte unter den Bikern und Verständnis für die Wanderer vor einem im Trail.

Nix für Ungut
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (7. Oktober 2005)

HansGörgel schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> 
> ...auch wenn Ihr bei derart an der Wahrheit vorbeigehenden Statements rote Ohren bekommen solltet.
> 
> ...




hallo mike,

du hast recht, es gibt biker, die sich nicht benehmen können. Es gibt aber auch wanderer, die sich nicht benehmen können: sie werfen müll auf dem weg, sie schneiden die kehren, wenn sie bergab laufen, sie fahren mit dem auto so hoch wie möglich, um ganz zu schluss - eventuell - zu laufen (siehe dolomiten und das verkehrskaos im sommer). Was sollen wir denn tun, wenn wir die macht hätten? Die pfade für alle wanderer sperren, wegen einem paar idioten?


----------



## clemson (7. Oktober 2005)

HansGörgel schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> 
> ...auch wenn Ihr bei derart an der Wahrheit vorbeigehenden Statements rote Ohren bekommen solltet.
> 
> ...




Servus Mike,

rücksichtslose Volli****** gibts leider überall, selbstverständlich auch bei den bikern, das diese ihr denken und tuen überdenken sollten ist ja wohl klar.....
aber in meinen 25 jahren bergerfahrung könnte ich mich genauso über wander aufregen die die wege abkürzen, quer durchs gelände gehen etc....

was jedoch nicht hießt das es diese I**** nicht auch unter bikern gibt

letzendlich kommt es auf einen respektvollen und verantwortungsvollen umgang von allen seiten an....

nur leider wirst du diese I***** mit Gesetzen auch nicht  verhindern können....

Auch ich halte diese Wegebeschränkung für absoluten Käse. Es wäre doch aber auch schön, wenn mit dem Protest gegen das Gesetz sich mehr Rücksicht breit machte unter den Bikern und Verständnis für die Wanderer vor einem im Trail.   


mfg
clemson


----------



## Closertogod (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann das auch nicht wirklich gut finden und von daher ging auch eine Protestmail von mir raus da ich mein Lieblingsbikerevier bedroht sehe.

Im bezug auf meine direkten Vorredner kann ich nur sagen das es leider immer "Hirnlose" geben wird. Leider machen halt wie überall Wenige den Ruf von Vielen kaputt. Das ist leider so und wird immer so bleiben. Schade eigentlich!

Ich hoffe das setzt sich so nicht durch.


----------



## C.K. (7. Oktober 2005)

So, verschiedene Mails sind an die o.g. Adressen rausgegangen!

Ich hoffe es hilft!!!!



_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wie ich erfahren habe ist  im Trentino ein neues Gesetz verabschiedet worden mit negativen Folgen für den Mountainbike -Tourismus.

"La Giunta provinciale ha approvato venerdì una delibera dellassessore Mellarini
MOUNTAIN BIKE SUI SENTIERI DI MONTAGNA NUOVE REGOLE ALLINSEGNA DELLEQUILIBRIO
Entreranno in vigore dal 1° maggio 2006"

Seit Jahren besuche ich mit meinen Freunden mehrmals pro Jahr das Trentino zum Biken. Gerade die Gegend um den Gardasee, aber auch das Val di Fassa & Val di Fiemme gefallen uns sehr. Auch bei unseren Alpenüberquerungen per MTB haben wir mehrfach in den Regionen des Trentino Station gemacht. Bisher war das Trentino für uns immer ein touristischer Anziehungsmagnet, der uns lange Jahre schöne Urlaube mit dem Mountainbike beschert hat. Durch die neue Regelung wird diese Zeit für uns Vergangenheit sein.

Eine Region, in der das Biken auf Wegen schmäler als ein Fahrrad quergestellt oder steiler als 20% pauschal verboten ist, verliert für uns als Mountainbiker jeden Reiz. Wir werden uns daher in der kommenden Bike-Saison umorientieren und nach neuen, nicht eingeschränkten Urlaubszielen umsehen sollte o.g. Gesetz ab Mai 2006 Anwendung finden. Die Schweiz & Frankreich werden dann wohl zur 1. Wahl gehören den Sommer- sowie Herbsturlaub uneingeschränkt zu verbringen.

Wir Mountainbikeurlauber appellieren an sie, dass Sie alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, dieses neue Gesetz doch noch abzuwenden. Es ist sicher auch in Ihrem Interesse, daß nicht tausende von Existenzen in der Tourismusindustrie gefährdet und ihre Besten und zahlungskräftigsten Kunden ins Ausland getrieben werden!!! Tragen Sie bitte dazu bei das Mountainbiker der Region als Gäste erhalten bleiben!

Mit freundliche Grüßen
_


----------



## finsterling (7. Oktober 2005)

Dieses Mail an die Tourismusbehörde ist absolut ernstgemeint !

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

seit 5 Jahren fahren meine Frau und ich regelmässig 3-4 mal im Jahr an den Gardasee.
Der Hauptgrund hierfür ist, dass es ein perfekter Kompromiss zwischen uns ist, während meine Frau die Zeit mit Baden, Einkaufen und Relaxen verbringt, kann ich meinem geliebten Hobby Mountainbiken nachgehen.
Abends gehen wir dann gerne schick essen und bummeln über die Promenaden.

Sollte dieses unselige Gesetz umgesetzt werden, fürchte ich, dass wir einen neuen Kompromiss suchen müssen.

Nun vielleicht wird dieser Montag meine letzte Fahrt zum Gardasee für lange Zeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## chorge (7. Oktober 2005)

Weils oben mal gewünscht war... Dies ist meine mail, die gestern rausging:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Leider muss ich diese mail auf  Deutsch verfassen, da mein Italienisch nicht ausreicht, um meinen Unmut kund zu tun...
Wie ich heute erfahren habe, ist ein neues Gesetz entstanden, welches das Mountain-Biken in Ihrer Region drastisch einschränkt. Das ist sehr schade, denn seit ca 12 Jahren komme ich mit mehreren Freunden regelmäßig 2-3x pro Jahr an den Gardasee um dort auf den wunderschönen Trails zu fahren. Es gibt nur wenig vergleichbare Strecke, wie diese am Lago... Natürlich hat die Zahl der Biker in den letzten Jahren zugenommen, aber dennoch hatte ich wirklich noch NIE einen Konflikt mit Wanderern. Gerade am Gardasee fand ich es imer sehr angenehm, wie tolerant BEIDE Seiten miteinander umzugehen wissen. Natürlich gibt es unter den Radfahrern auch rücksichtslose Ausnahmen, die bestimmt hier und da für Unmut sorgen, aber diese sind nach wie vor in der Unterzahl. Bei meinen Begegnungen mit Wanderern war eigentlich eher eine Faszination dafür zu spüren, wie man sich als Radfahrer in solch schwierigem Gelände bewegen kann. Und gerade die schwierigen, engen und steilen Abfahrten sind es, die uns Biker an den Gardasee ziehen. Aus ökologischer Sicht (ich bin selber Biologe!) ist das Radfahren direkt sicherlich schädlicher als das Wandern. Aber auf den steinigen und felsigen Trails, die am Lago vorherrschen, ist das MTB ein vernachlässigbarer Zerstörungsfaktor! Natürlich verändern sich die Wege durch die häufige Befahrung - aber die angrenzende Natur bleibt dennoch nahezu unbeeinflusst. Dies lässt sich hervorragend am durchaus sensiblen Trail nahe des R. Nino Pernicci beobachten. Selbst hier, wo der Weg aus erdigem Untergrund ist, sich eng am Hang entlang zieht, und ein Unzahl an seltenen Pflanzen zu finden ist, hat sich in meiner Sicht nicht viel verändert seit ich diesen Weg kenne. Eine vermehrte Störung des Wildes ist bestimmt kritisch zu betrachten, sollte aber gegen Störungen durch Wanderer und Panda 4x4 sorgsam gegenkalkuliert werden. In den Abendstunden herrscht größtenteils Ruhe am Berg, und somit ist die kritische Zeit für das Wild unbeeinflusst...
Abgesehen davon, dass dieses Gesetz meiner Ansich nach nur vernachlässigbare Ökologische Vorteile bringen wird, denke ich, dass dies einen enormen Anteil an Mountainbikern davon abhalten wird an den Gardasee zu fahren um dort Urlaub zu machen. Mir ist nicht bekannt, welchen Anteil die Biker an der Tourismusbranche im Trentin haben, denke aber, dass wir nicht zu vernachlässigen sind, oder?!
Bitte versuchen Sie Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, dass dieses unsinnige Gesetz nicht umgesetzt wird - DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Dr. J. Salzer

-- 
Dr. Joerg Salzer
Dept. Systematic Botany and Ecology (Biology V), University of Ulm
Albert-Einstein-Allee 11
D-89081 Ulm, Germany
Tel. +49/731/50/22...
Fax +49/731/50/22...
E-Mail: ...

University of Ulm Website: http://www.biologie.uni-ulm.de/spezbot/
EU FP5-Project: http://www.sustman.de
Private Website: ...


----------



## BrantFranz (7. Oktober 2005)

HansGörgel schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> Auch ich halte diese Wegebeschränkung für absoluten Käse. Es wäre doch aber auch schön, wenn mit dem Protest gegen das Gesetz sich mehr Rücksicht breit machte unter den Bikern und Verständnis für die Wanderer vor einem im Trail.



diesem selbstkritischen ansatz kann ich nur zustimmen. auf engen trails sollte der wanderer IMMER vortritt haben. würde das jeder biker beherzigen, wäre dieser gesetzesbschluss nicht erfolgt!
rücksichtsloses verhalten unserer bike-kollegen wird oftmals annerkant statt rigoros abgelehnt. 

soooo viele rowdies gibt es aber unter uns auch wieder nicht. der anteil der hooligans an allen fußball-fans dürfte ähnlich sein. auch der IQ betreffender personen dürfte sich in gleicher bandbreite befinden.leider wohl auch die öffentliche aufmerksamkeit, die dieser bescheuerten randgruppe zu teil wird.

deswegen sanft und anständig protestieren. keine klischees und vorurteile bestätigen, auch wenn die emotionen bei manchem hochkochen mögen!

gruß


----------



## GerhardO (7. Oktober 2005)

Wobei wir da ja schon wieder bei einem grundsätzlichen Problem sind, dass eigentlich keines sein sollte, sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit:
Fair Play und Rücksicht auf die Natur und alles, was sich darin bewegt! Das geht jetzt nicht nur gegen ein paar Rowdies, auch manchem Wandersmann stünde etwas mehr Toleranz gut zu Gesicht!


----------



## pine_frs (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit, um den ganzen Thread durchzulesen, trotzdem ist meine Mail raus und meine Bike-Kollegen dementsprechend auch informiert mit der Bitte, sich zu beteiligen. Hoff ma mal, des hilft was!


----------



## marco (7. Oktober 2005)

BIKE Magazin ist dabei: http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike...=1&PHPSESSID=53db36593b733b72cf31656be2cd01f0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (7. Oktober 2005)

Und hier endlich mal ein Lob und 1000x Dank an Dich und Deinen Einsatz!!!


----------



## thto (7. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus, Freunde und ich wollten nächstes Jahr zum 1.Mal zum Biken an den Gardasee, unter diesen Umständen aber garantiert nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji (7. Oktober 2005)

So, ich hab auch mal 3 Mails geschickt. Wollte ja nächstes Jahr ne Alpenüberquerung mit Ziel in Riva machen, nuja mal sehn was draus wird. 

........(edit) also würde ich mich immer an die Hotels wenden und versuchen denen irgendwelche Anfragen zu senden, die werden dann ja merken das es ein großes Interesse gibt und werden sich hoffentlich auch etwas ins Zeug legen. Also Anfragen senden und den Hinweis auf die (zukünftige) Gesetzeslage nicht vergessen.

mfg der b


----------



## Deleted 32178 (7. Oktober 2005)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal die Behörden haben schon reagiert (siehe post von trailpunk), mfg


 
Sorry,

habe das Posting wieder entfernt! Hatte absolut nix mit diesen Thema zu tun. Ist wohl eher eine interne Geschichte.

Dies war der Hinweis auf der Webseite von http://www.gardatrentino.de/

"Das Fremdenverkehrsamt APT Gardatrentino, IL DIRETTORE Virginio Benini, teilte jetzt mit,
dass man nicht mehr an deutschen Gästen von TELETOUR ONLINE über das Internet interessiert sei."

Zugegeben es passt. 

-tp-


----------



## Benji (7. Oktober 2005)

nuja, okay, zieh ich halt meine aussage zurück, aber ich würde trotzdem eher die Hotels anschreiben, weil die sind vor Ort und sind dann sicher auch die Hauptbetroffenen.

mfg der b


----------



## Crucco (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte!
ich habe gerade meinen Protest abgeschickt, aber ich frage mich, wer das lesen soll? Die klicken auf das Mülleimer-Symbol oder posten eine neue e-Mail-Adresse und lachen sich eins.
*Ich mag mich täuschen, aber : Die einzig vernünftige Art, auf dieses Gesetz zu protestieren ist:*
*Boykottiert das Trentino!!* *Und teilt Ihnen mit, dass ihr es wegen dieses Gesetzes tut!*
Und zwar umgehend, noch in diesem Herbst, erst recht im nächsten Frühjahr!! Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Verantwortlichen nochmal zum Nachdenken zu bringen ist es, *dass wir in Scharen ausbleiben!! * Dann steigen denen nämlich die eigenen Leute aufs Dach!
Vielleicht sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken, ob es für das BIKEFESTIVAL nicht noch einen anderen Ort gäbe?!
Und für alle, die auf die Sonne an der Alpensüdseite nicht verzichten wollen: in die Provinz Treviso, und dort z.B. an den Monte Grappa, sind es gerade mal 40 km weiter als bis zum Gardasee. Das ist nicht ganz dasselbe, aber...
Crucco


----------



## rr-igel (7. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist 'raus


----------



## bluemuc (7. Oktober 2005)

Crucco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gleichgesinnte!
> ich habe gerade meinen Protest abgeschickt, aber ich frage mich, wer das lesen soll? Die klicken auf das Mülleimer-Symbol oder posten eine neue e-Mail-Adresse und lachen sich eins.



das könnte sein.

deshalb, wie schon weiter oben hier, im dimb-thread und dem bike-magazin angeregt, nicht nur an politiker schreiben, sondern an eure hotels, eure barwirte, bike-verleiher, bike-geschäfte etc. an alle, die traurig sein werden, wenn ihr nicht mehr kommt. die können dann vor ort druck auf die politiker ausüben.


----------



## finsterling (7. Oktober 2005)

Also so einfach in den Müll schmeissen sie es nicht.




Sehr geehrter Herr Martin,

wir haben Ihre Beschwerde an das zuständige Büro zur Information weitergeleitet.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.
Elisabetta dott.ssa Andreatta
Call Center Trentino Marketing
telefono 0461 405405
e-mail: [email protected]
web-site: www.trentino.to
.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.--.
INFORMATIVA: I Suoi dati saranno trattati manualmente ed elettronicamente da Trentino S.p.A., al fine di ricevere le pubblicazioni richieste. I dati potranno essere comunicati o diffusi da Trentino S.p.A. e dalle organizzazioni con essa in rapporto di controllo e collegamento per linvio di materiale informativo su nuovi prodotti editoriali, iniziative promozionali ed in generale per lo svolgimento dellattività istituzionale. Ai sensi del Decreto Legislativo 196/03 potrà esercitare, in qualsiasi momento, i relativi diritti fra cui consultare, modificare o cancellare i suoi dati personali scrivendo a: Trentino S.p.A. - Via Romagnosi 11 - 38100 Trento. Se avete ricevuto questa comunicazione per errore, Vi preghiamo di darne immediata notizia al mittente a mezzo telefono, fax o e-mail e distruggere il messaggio originale e ogni file allegato senza farne copia alcuna o riprodurre in alcun modo il contenuto. Grazie. 
-----Messaggio originale-----

Inviato: venerdì 7 ottobre 2005 10.26
A: [email protected]
Oggetto: MOUNTAIN BIKE SUI SENTIERI DI MONTAGNA NUOVE REGOLE ALL'INSEGNA DELL'EQUILIBRIO


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

seit 5 Jahren fahren meine Frau und ich regelmässig 3-4 mal im Jahr an den Gardasee.
Der Hauptgrund hierfür ist, dass es ein perfekter Kompromiss zwischen uns ist, während meine Frau die Zeit mit Baden, Einkaufen und Relaxen verbringt, kann ich meinem geliebten Hobby Mountainbiken nachgehen.
Abends gehen wir dann gerne schick essen und bummeln über die Promenaden.

Sollte dieses unselige Gesetz umgesetzt werden, fürchte ich, dass wir einen neuen Kompromiss suchen müssen.

Nun vielleicht wird dieser Montag meine letzte Fahrt zum Gardasee für lange Zeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Detlef Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (7. Oktober 2005)

Was für eine Nachricht, meine Mail ging auch gerade raus.
Vielleicht müssen die Trentiner mal wieder ein paar Jahre zurück zur Landwirtschaft und weg vom Tourismus. Die Österreicher kapieren es ja auch langsam, daß die Biker-Feindlichkeit einen gewissen Tourismusboykott ausgelöst hat und schildern mittlerweile brav die Wege aus... Biker kennen/sind auch Skifahrer, Wanderer, Snowboarder, Langläufer - Empfehlungen sprechen sich rum - Schlechte mit der 10fachen Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## DIMB team (7. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> BIKE Magazin ist dabei: http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike...=1&PHPSESSID=53db36593b733b72cf31656be2cd01f0



Prima - haben sich die Telefonate mit den Redaktionen gestern doch noch  gelohnt ! Haben auch gleich den Zusammenfassungstext benutzt. Sehr gut...

Ich erinnere daran, dass die Bike Sport News auch sofort reagiert hatte (vergleiche Zusammenfassung im Extra-Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2195585#post2195585). 

Auch von mir im Namen aller DIMBos hier mal ein herzlicher Dank an Marco, der die entscheidenden Infos geliefert hat und sich schon seit Jahren für den Erhalt eines der schönsten REviere Europas einsetzt !!!

Außerdem ging gestern noch eine Rundmail an sämtliche MTB-Reiseveranstalter raus mit der Bitte alle Kanäle zu nutzen, um Druck zu machen.  

Fazit: Gemeinsam sind wir stark !

Open Trails!

Thomas


----------



## bluemuc (7. Oktober 2005)

DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Prima - haben sich meine Telefonate mit den Redaktionen gestern doch noch  gelohnt !



yep! das war gute arbeit.  



			
				DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinnere daran, dass die Bike Sport News auch sofort reagiert hatte (vergleiche Zusammenfassung im Extra-Thread).



schön, dass hier mal alle an einem strang ziehen. 



			
				DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir im Namen aller DIMBos hier mal ein herzlicher Dank an Marco, der die entscheidenden Infos geliefert hat und sich schon seit Jahren für den Erhalt eines der schönsten REviere Europas einsetzt !!!



da bin ich gern dabei. marco:  danke!



			
				DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ging gestern noch eine Rundmail an sämtliche MTB-Reiseveranstalter raus mit der Bitte alle Kanäle zu nutzen, um Druck zu machen.



na, wenn das nicht hilft, dann weiß ichs auch nicht. 



			
				DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Gemeinsam sind wir stark !
> 
> Open Trails!





hoffe immer noch/wieder, dass sich das ganze letztlich italienisch löst. gesetz ist eine sache, umsetzung eine andere....


----------



## DIMB team (7. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> aus www.mtb-forum.it:



Das Bild ist cool ! Habe ich auch gleich mal auf www.dimb.de in den entsprechenden Aufruf gesetzt. Falls das urheberrechtlich ein Problem sein sollte, bitte kurze Info und ich nehme es wieder raus. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## DIMB team (7. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> yep! das war gute arbeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen - ist aber auch ein wenig Eigennutz dabei, da ich schon seit über 10 Jahren regelmässig zum Lago düse und die Trails einfach Liebe. 
Denn, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass unten an jedem  Ausgang des Sentiero 601 oder des Pregasina-Trails der liebe Schutzmann steht und - wie in Italien bei Übertretungen üblich - fett die Hand aufhält, kommen mir die Tränen...

Rein haftungsrechtlich wäre die "italienische Lösung" vor allem für Reiseveranstalter leider nicht das Wahre...

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## dre (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal 12 Mail rausgehauen, an all jene die in Riva, Vesio und Trobole von mir und meinem Geld teilweise leben, mit der Bitte etwas Druck auszuüben.
Wovon und von wem will Mecki denn leben, wenn ein Großteil von uns wegbleibt?



VERKAUFE SCHÖNE KLEINE WOHNUNG AM GARDASEE, SIEHE SIG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier eine Antwort eines Hotels vom Gardasee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mischiman (7. Oktober 2005)

HansGörgel schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> 
> ...auch wenn Ihr bei derart an der Wahrheit vorbeigehenden Statements rote Ohren bekommen solltet.
> 
> Ich hab' mich eh gefragt, wann es wohl soweit sein wird, dass die -ob der hinter ihnen steinchenspritzend kurz mal vollbremsenden Heizer- erschreckt zur Seite springenden Wanderer ihre ganze Lobby auch im Trentino in die Waagschale werfen werden.



Wenn es denn mal so einfach wäre! 

Ich sitze letztens beim Frisör und meine Frisörin erzählt, Sie war mit Ihrem neuen Freund das allererste!!! mal in den Alpen - Wandern!   

Sie wusste bis dahin nicht, dass ich auch ganz gerne mal Drahtesel reite; Ihr Fazit war ganz einfach: "ich dachte, wir wären alleine, Überall Fahrräder! Da fahren wir nicht wieder hin!"  

Solche Menschen triffst Du abends auf Feldwegen mit 3 freilaufenden Schäferhunden und musst betteln, dass Du mal vorbei darst.  

Dazu fällt mir nur noch ein Zitat von Albert Einstein ein: "Führ manche Menschen ist der Horizont ein Kreis mit dem Radius "0". Das nennen Sie dann Standpunkt"

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## yellow_ö (7. Oktober 2005)

wir waren heuer nach 2 Jahren Pause mal wieder am Lago,

offroad (wirklich offroad) hab ich genau keinen Biker angetroffen, dafür viele auf Tremalzo Schotterstraßen und besonders die Straßen bergab   (während unserer Auffahrt halt).
Wanderer nur wo man mitm Auto weit raufkommt und die Wege (= Schotterstraßen) nicht zu anstrengend sind, Rif. Nino Pernici zum Beispiel. 

Einzige andere Biker angetroffen bei Wanderung der Strada delle 52 Gallerie.  Dort herrscht berechtigtes Bikeverbot & im ersten + letzten Tunnel sind Schleusen, die nur unter ordentlichen Schwierigkeiten mitm Bike zu überwinden sind, ...  
Trotzdem dort insgesamt 10 Biker (davon 2 Mal 4er Gruppen) angetroffen, die teilweise völlig ohne Licht durch die Tunnel gewankt sind. Eine Partie ist uns entgegengerutscht, hat uns aber gerade nicht abgeräumt, weil wir dafür um 5 sek zu langsam waren. Wenn sich dann jemand verletzt, dann ist das Wasser auf die Mühlen der Bikegegner, Danke   

Noch Gedanken zur Idee nicht im Norden, sondern z.B: in Limone Urlaub zu machen:
Und?
5 Mal Tremalzo rauf, oder ..??
und wieder unter? der 123er nach Limone hat für ein Mal gereicht

PS: die Grafik ist toll, bitte so ein Shirt


----------



## el signor (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

erst mal danke an marco dass er sich so für den Bikesport in diesem fast einzigartigen Gebiet einsetzt.

Aber ich bin wie vorher der Mike auch der Meinung dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis zum (eingeschränkten) Bikeverbot war, bedingt durch einige unserer Kollegen die sich anscheinend einfach nicht benehmen können:
Beispiel: Wir kommen vor einem Jahr am Abend nach einer Tour vom Mecki zurück und begenen zwei "Downhiller" die am Brione "trainierten", und meinten ganz stolz dass sie doch einfach nur die Bikes um oder über die Absperrungen zu heben brauchten und auch so ihren Spass hatten, und es natürlich eine Frechheit sei dass der Brione gesperrt sei..., das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch die die den Klettern in den Pianaura Trails über die Seile gerast sind, wodurch die u.a. dann auch gesperrt wurden.

Genau solche machen unseren Sport kaputt.

Dann kommt die BIKE dann noch und veröffentlicht unter der Rubrik 10 Mutproben in den Alpen den Mezzo-Trail und den El signor obwohl die dutlich gesperrt sind und das auch mittlerweile jedem (sicherlich auch der Bike) bekannt sein sollte. Dabei ist der Monte Baldo u.a. auch ein Naturreservat und zieht natürlich auch die vorher schon erwähnte Kundschaft derer an die einfach ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste runterdonnern, da es ja so einfach geht durch die Seilbahn.
Der BIKE geht es also darum ihren Gewinn zu maximieren und mal schnell alte, mittlerweile gesperrte Trails aus ihren Archiven herauszukramen und sich so die Arbeit zu ersparen neue Wege zu suchen.

Tja so sind wir Menschen halt, wir schauen meistens immer nur nach uns und wenn mal irgendetwas uns betrifft, sind wir gleich auf den Barrikaden (die Übeltäter sind die die am lautesten schreien) ohne mal zu überlegen durch was es kommen könnte.

Ich finde dass einige mal den Winter nutzen sollten und mal über ihr Verhalten auf den Trails nachdenken sollten, denn die Alpen sind kein Bikepark!

MfG Laurent


----------



## Matze. (7. Oktober 2005)

el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> erst mal danke an marco dass er sich so für den Bikesport in diesem fast einzigartigen Gebiet einsetzt.
> 
> ...




Ganz Unrecht hast Du sicher nicht, aber die Deppen die Du meinst lesen nicht hier drin, wie vorher schon erwähnt, das sind die Hooligans die gibt´s in jedem Bereich.
Tatsache ist aber, wenn man am Gardasee weiter oben ist begegnen einem doch kaum noch Biker und fast überhaupt keine Wanderer, es sei denn der Lift oder die Straße lassen die Höhenmeter einfacher kurbeln  .
Wozu also der ganze Unsinn? Da dachte man die sind aus dem Trailsperrungschaos schlauer geworden  
Einzige Konsequenz ist doch, wenn die Sperrungen kommen, nicht mehr runterfahren, und den Alpencross am Comer See beenden.
Traurig aber wahr, und das werde ich mit Sicherheit so lange durchhalten bis sich das wieder ändert. Der Hauptgrund runterzufahren ist für mich weg, zum Meer ist´s nicht mehr weit von Torbole aus  .


----------



## el signor (8. Oktober 2005)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz Unrecht hast Du sicher nicht, aber die Deppen die Du meinst lesen nicht hier drin, wie vorher schon erwähnt, das sind die Hooligans die gibt´s in jedem Bereich.
> Tatsache ist aber, wenn man am Gardasee weiter oben ist begegnen einem doch kaum noch Biker und fast überhaupt keine Wanderer, es sei denn der Lift oder die Straße lassen die Höhenmeter einfacher kurbeln  .
> .




Genau das scheint die BIKE aber nicht zu raffen, dass eben am Mezzo und auch am el signor eben auch solche angezogen werden, wo es ja Lifte gibt und zum Teil ja auch Strassen!
Du hast recht wenn du sagst dass man an sich oben fast keinem begegnet, aber die Problemtrails sind nun mal stark befahren (was man ja auch deutlich sieht) und es scheint halt nicht so zu sein dass  Empfhelungen reichen würden (siehe Pianaura usw. in diesem Jahr), jeder will halt immer auf SEINE Kosten kommen (ich schliesse mich da auch ein).
Deswegen ist auch ein umdenken bei uns allen notwendig, denn wer hat in diesem Jahr die Empfhelungen in den Pianauratrails berücksichtigt als er vor den Schildern stand?
Genauso wenig verstehe ich solche die noch immer unbedingt die Strada della Galeria fahren müssen.
Die meisten biken halt immer die gleichen Wege (in der Nähe des Sees) wenn sie am lago sind und das dann auch meistens bis zur 1000 hm Grenze, ausser der Lift o.ä. ist vorhanden. 

Ich halte es auch für sinnvoller zum Saisonstart und auch jetzt in der Wintersaison den Lago einfach mal zu meiden, dann werden die Verbote von selbst wieder aufgehoben, aber wie für lange wohl?


----------



## dre (8. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe das Thema einmal in einem anderen Forum ( www.t5-board.de )gepostet, mit der Bitte um Untertsützung. Überaschende Antworten:



...Hi Dirk, ihr Biker müsst euch nicht wundern!! 
An allen schönen Fecken der Welt werden Mountainbiker langsam zur Plage. 
Viele sind rücksichtslos gegenüber Wanderern und der Natur!...


...es ist wie immer
ein paar schwarze Schafe reichen für ein Herdenverbot
Das gilt sicher auch für manche Wildcamper....


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Thema einmal in einem anderen Forum ( www.t5-board.de )gepostet, mit der Bitte um Untertsützung.


Ich sehe da keine Plattform, die sachlich und fachlich pro oder kontra Mountainbiker argumentieren kann.


----------



## dre (8. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe da keine Plattform, die sachlich und fachlich pro oder kontra Mountainbiker argumentieren kann.



Ich aber. Da ich weiß, dass dort einige Biker vertreten sind, die regelmäßig am Lago campen, und die hier bei uns nicht auftauchen.


----------



## Makke (8. Oktober 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hi Dirk, ihr Biker müsst euch nicht wundern!!
> An allen schönen Fecken der Welt werden Mountainbiker langsam zur Plage.
> Viele sind rücksichtslos gegenüber Wanderern und der Natur!...
> 
> ...



Ich kann diese Aussage durchaus verstehen ... aber ist nicht alles eine Sache der Gegenseitigkeit? Am Lago treffen halt die Extreme zusammen. Die Biker konzentrieren sich halt auf den bekannten Trails und die werden nun auch von anderen genutzt. 
Rücksichtslosigkeit spielt hier aber eine große Rolle. Auf Wegen die allen zur Nutzung freistehen, trifft man sich nun auch mal. Und in diesem Fall kann auch ich als MTBler mal anhalten und die Wanderer vorbeilassen. 

Aber diese Regelung wie sie jetzt ist wird sicherlich einige Biketouristen abschrecken. Aber: nicht jeder Biker ist nur auf den Singletrails unterwegs, einige nutzten auch "nur" die Forststraßen.

Vielleicht sollten die Leute aber auch bestehende Regelungen einfach mal akzeptieren, Wenn eine Route gesperrt ist, dann ist sie es nun mal so ...

Zur Mailingaktion: Damit werden wir nichts erreichen, nur das man dort auf Block geht und gar keine Verhandlungsbasis mehr da ist. Vielmehr muß man seinen Protest auf andere Weise ausdrücken ... 
Ich für meinen Teil werde alle touristischen Aktionen für diese Regioan auf Eis legen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2005)

Könnten die Wanderer übers Wasser laufen, wäre Surfen dort auch schon lange verboten...


----------



## fsr_rider (8. Oktober 2005)

Ich hatte am gardasee noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern. Bergauf bin ich eh nicht viel schneller, da ist es ganz unmöglich, dass sich jemand bedroht fühlt. Und bergab bremse ich halt rechtzeitig. Ausserdem wirkt nett Grüssen Wunder!

Mir ist kalr, dass es einige schwarze Schafe gibt, die sich grob verhalten. Die gibt es aber unter den Wanderern auch (werden deshalb nun alle Wege breiter als ein Bike für Wanderer gesperrt?).

Wenn eine Tourismus Region es für nötig hält, da eine Sport Gruppe auszuschliessen: Bitte! Dann halt ohne uns Biker! Wenn ihr immer noch genug Umsatz macht...
Ich kann da nur anfügen, dass am Gardesee auf den Schottertrails überall Motorrad Verbot herrscht. In der Ligurischen Grenzkammer darf man die Schotter-Strassen noch mit dem Motorrad fahren. Offenbar gibt es Gegenden, wo man sich einfach darfauf verlässt, dass ein Grossteil der Begenungen von Leuten mit verschiedenen Sportarten kein Problem ist. Wenn die Wanderer schon ein Problem mit Bikern haben, wie mögen sich die wohl anstellen, wenn eine Endruo-Maschine kommt? Aber vielleicht  haben die dort die paar militanten Wanderer längst an den Gardasee verjagt? Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal in die Seealpen. Ich habe keine Problem damit, wenn ab und zu ein Enduro-Motorrad kommt!

Und im Trentino wird man mich bei dieser Regelung nicht mehr sehn. Auch mein Lieblingstrail am Idrosee ist davon betroffen, der hat in der Auffahrt ganz oben ein 200 Hm Stück, das zu schmal ist, und im unteren Drittel der Abfahrt geht es auch teilweise üebr Saumpfade). Schade. Wenn die dabei bleiben, wäre es das beste, das Bikefestival möglichst nah ausserhalb des Trentino zu machen (und dann möglichst zahlreich dort zu erscheinen), also in Limone oder Malcesine, vielleicht raffen sie dann, was sie gemacht ahben. Ein Grossanlass weniger ist immer ein Argument, vorallem wenn er ein paar km jenseits der Grenze dann doch statt findet.


----------



## HAWKI (8. Oktober 2005)

meine Mails sind raus

Ich reise seit mehreren Jahren z. t. mehrmals pro Jahr ins Trentino. Und deshalb bin ich entsetzt über das verabschiedete Gesetz. 



			
				Alleswirdgut schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten die Leute aber auch bestehende Regelungen einfach mal akzeptieren, Wenn eine Route gesperrt ist, dann ist sie es nun mal so ...
> 
> Zur Mailingaktion: Damit werden wir nichts erreichen, nur das man dort auf Block geht und gar keine Verhandlungsbasis mehr da ist. Vielmehr muß man seinen Protest auf andere Weise ausdrücken ...
> Ich für meinen Teil werde alle touristischen Aktionen für diese Regioan auf Eis legen ...



Lieber Alleswirdgut: Deiner Argumentation kann ich nicht folgen! Wir können doch nicht einfach hinnehmen, daß alle Mountainbiker diskriminiert und kriminalisiert werden, nur weil es ohne Zweifel auch unter uns Bikern schwarze Schafe gibt und wir ein paar einflussreichen Wanderern nicht passen.

Also: bitte weiter mailen!!!!!!!!!

Ich wünsche uns und der Tourismusindustrie in der Region Trentino, dass das Gesetzt am 01.05.2006 nicht in Kraft tritt.

Grüße HAWKI.


----------



## Muffin (8. Oktober 2005)

Das komische ist nur das man sich über die Radler aufregt aber keiner etwas sagt  wenn die Italiener in ihren Allrad Pands und anderen Karren meinen sie müssten soweit in die Berge hoch fahren bis es nicht mehr weiter geht. Und das ist vom verhältniss zwischen Wegbreite und breite des Benutzers dasselbe wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## Heiko_München (8. Oktober 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Ich aber. Da ich weiß, dass dort einige Biker vertreten sind, die regelmäßig am Lago campen, und die hier bei uns nicht auftauchen.



Hey!

..abe Du weißt doch, ich fahre nen *T4* ... und bin hier vertreten... zwar selten aber doch immer wieder. 

Habe den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt und bin echt schockiert!    

...sicher gibt es andere Ecken als das trentino... aber in Österreich sind sie ja auch schon durch mit dem Verbot auf Wegen kleiner Forstautobahn... bzw. nur die sind ja erlaubt unter die Stollenräder zu nehmen....
...in Deutschland ist das Thema Biken ja auch oft nen Reizthema... gerade in Verbindung mit andren "Naturbesuchern".... 
Italien galt für mich bisher noch als rel. freies Land! Schade, dass es aml wieder so gekommen ist. Ich hoffe wir alle können dagegen was unternehmen!....

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## clemson (8. Oktober 2005)

kann mich da einigen vorrednern nur anschließen.

fahr seit 15 jahren an den lago zum biken und hatte noch nie probleme mit wanderen...

vorrausgesetzt man fährt und verhält sich dementsprechend


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht sollten viel mehr Biker in den Wandervereinen Mitglied, bzw. tätig sein.
Das Problem im Trentin ist das gleiche wie in Bayern oder anderen Wandergebieten:
Wer den meisten Aufwand des Wegeunterhalts, Sanierung, Markierung, Erhalt usw. hat, hat selbstverständlich den Anspruch sie ( ausschliesslich ) für sich und seine Interessengruppe zu Nutzen. 
Wenn ich im Wald `nenTrail herrichte und muss dann die ganze Zeit durch Pferdeäpfel fahren, stinkt mir das auch ...

Aber Protest bei den Tourismusverbänden schadet nie.


----------



## Enduro (8. Oktober 2005)

jawohl protestieren kann nicht schaden! 
Wäre schade wenn die nächste Woche meine letzte in der Region wäre, habe das auch geschrieben.


----------



## AK13 (8. Oktober 2005)

am Gardasee habe ich noch nie einen Wanderer gesehen, in den Dolomiten schon. Diese waren freundlich. Keine Ahnung, warum die Italiener, als Fahrrad-freundliches Land bekannt, so ein Eigentor schießen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-r-m (8. Oktober 2005)

Leider kann ich nicht genug Italienisch, um den Gesetzestext zu verstehen.

Zu den Wegeregeln habe ich zwei Anmerkungen:

1. Wegbreite: Ich finde nun wirklich, dass ein Singletrail, in den man sein Bike quer stellen kann nicht zu breit zum Fahren ist. Breitere "Sigletrails" würde ich für den Radverkehr sperren, da breitere Trails nur zum Rasen verleiten...

2. Gefälle/Steigung: Hätte ich es zu entscheiden, dürfte jeder den Trail herunterfahren den er auch hinauffahren kann. Kontrollen sollten stichprobenartig in den steilsten Abschnitten erfolgen. Bei Nichtbestehen der Trailprüfung wäre dann das drastische (10 % des Wert des Bikes) Bußgeld fällig.


----------



## Silberrücken (8. Oktober 2005)

Gefälle/Steigung: Hätte ich es zu entscheiden, dürfte jeder den Trail herunterfahren den er auch hinauffahren kann. Kontrollen sollten stichprobenartig in den steilsten Abschnitten erfolgen. Bei Nichtbestehen der Trailprüfung wäre dann das drastische (10 % des Wert des Bikes) Bußgeld fällig.[/QUOTE]

Bist deppert?

30 % Neigung mit Grobkies kann man hinunter fahren (wenn man das mag)

Wie soll man denn da raufkurbeln?


----------



## Canyon Rider (8. Oktober 2005)

> Gefälle/Steigung: Hätte ich es zu entscheiden, dürfte jeder den Trail herunterfahren den er auch hinauffahren kann. Kontrollen sollten stichprobenartig in den steilsten Abschnitten erfolgen. Bei Nichtbestehen der Trailprüfung wäre dann das drastische (10 % des Wert des Bikes) Bußgeld fällig



loooooool sonst noch was?...... KA was dabei denkst aba des geht doch auch net? .....allein schon deine bußgeld idee lööööööl da müsst ich ja schon ca 140 hinlegen. looool. wie mein vor redner fällt mir da nur ein " bischt deppert?"

gruß lukas


----------



## b-r-m (8. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> 30 % Neigung mit Grobkies kann man hinunter fahren (wenn man das mag) Wie soll man denn da raufkurbeln?


Aha! Hat ihn schon...
Was hat dein Rad gekostet? Zahlst du in bar oder mit Karte?


----------



## b-r-m (8. Oktober 2005)

Canyon Rider schrieb:
			
		

> da müsst ich ja schon ca 140 hinlegen.


Tja, ziemlich billiges Rad, das du da hast. Vielleicht packst du ja mit einem Teureren stärkere Steigungen?


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten die Wanderer übers Wasser laufen, wäre Surfen dort auch schon lange verboten...


 

Unsere italienischen Freunde drehen im Moment etwas am Rad und scheinen sich Dank Freund Berlusconi ihrer faschistischen Traditionen zu erinnern. 

Striktes Rauchverbot was tatsächlich durchgesetzt wird, was sollen die Italiener jetzt frühstücken.  

Beschlagnahme von Motorrädern bei falscher Helmnorm, das im Land der Roller und Whellie Kings.  

Auch die Autos müssen jetzt am Tag auf Schnellstrassen und Autobahnen mit Licht fahren, oder wie Italienfreund Goethe meinte: "Mehr Licht".   

etc. ppp.

Zum Thema: Ich verstehe das merkwürdige Gesetz auch nicht. Mit italienischen Wanderen hatte ich im gesamten Trentino nie Schwierigkeiten, eher im Gegentum. Forza, Forza und das Anreichen von Getränken von wildfremden Menschen wurde mehrmals erstaunt, aber freudig aufgenommen.

Wahrscheinlich wurde die SAT von deutschen oder österreichischen Wanderern unterwandert.    Mit diesen Bevölkerungsgruppen hatte ich des öfteren in Italien kleinere Begegnungen der unerfreulichen Art. Die werden allerdings meist kleinlaut, wenn man ihnen in Italienisch antwortet, sehr lustig. 

Auch wenn das Gesetz zur Anwendung kommt, sehe ich keine Probleme. Mir ist dort auf Wanderwegen noch kein Carabineri etc. begegnet. Ok, abgesehen von dem einen netten Herr mit seiner Dienst Husquarna   am Gardasee, der mich auf meiner Privat Honda nur freundlich grüsste; war damals auch auf legalen Wegen unterwegs.

Ansonsten gibt es im italienischen Alpenraum noch reichlich viele Gebiete zum Biken, die sich hinter dem Trentino nicht verstecken müssen. 

Salve

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (8. Oktober 2005)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Gefälle/Steigung: Hätte ich es zu entscheiden, dürfte jeder den Trail herunterfahren den er auch hinauffahren kann. Kontrollen sollten stichprobenartig in den steilsten Abschnitten erfolgen. Bei Nichtbestehen der Trailprüfung wäre dann das drastische (10 % des Wert des Bikes) Bußgeld fällig.



Ach so anstatt dass alle gegen die Wandererlobby wettern zerfleischt man sich lieber gegenseitig? Reicht dein Horizont nicht so weit dass du die Existenz von Menschen akzeptierst die Wege hinabfahren die niemand hinauffahren kann die kaum begehbar sind und die trotzdem die Natur erleben wollen und rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen sind? 

warum wandern eigentlich keine Mountainbiker und warum biken keine Wanderer  

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung dass man so einer Regelung am besten entgeht indem man sie ignoriert.

Wer kümmert sich von euch ernsthaft um das 2 Meter Wegverbot in fast allen Bundesländern? 

Regelungen die entstanden sind um die Natur in gefährdeten Bereichen vor allen schädigenden Einflüssen zu schützen erachte ich als ungemein wichtig und werde ihnen auch weiterhin folgen aber Regelungen die aus mangelnder Weitsicht und dem Einfluss von egoistischen Lobbys entstanden sind werden von mir bewußt, mit der Inkaufnahme mich in einem ungesetzlichen Rahmen zu bewegen, ignoriert..

Ich bin echt gespannt wie intensiv dieses Verbot verfolgt wird.


----------



## b-r-m (9. Oktober 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so anstatt dass alle gegen die Wandererlobby wettern zerfleischt man sich lieber gegenseitig? Reicht dein Horizont nicht so weit dass du die Existenz von Menschen akzeptierst die Wege hinabfahren die niemand hinauffahren kann die kaum begehbar sind und die trotzdem die Natur erleben wollen und rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen sind?


 Um die Reichweite meines Horizontes mach dir mal keine Gedanken.

Die von dir postulierte Existenz habe ich persönlich noch nicht erlebt, möchte sie jedoch nicht völlig ausschließen.
Diese Existenz wird sich ihrer jedoch auch in BikeParks vergewissern können, oder - wenn das mit der Rücksichtnahme tatsächlich zutrifft - ggfs. die lokalen Regeln einhalten können. 



> warum wandern eigentlich keine Mountainbiker und warum biken keine Wanderer


Das ist jetzt ziemlich einfach, so dass du da aber auch selbst hättest drauf kommen können.
ad Mountainbiker: Wandern mit Bike ist irgendwie uncool.
ad Wanderer: Biken ohne Bike nicht möglich.





> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung dass man so einer Regelung am besten entgeht indem man sie ignoriert.


Wegen (d)einer ignoranten Haltung werden immer neue Regelungen wohl erst nötig. Das wird dann zum Kreislauf bzw. einer Spirale.



> Ich bin echt gespannt wie intensiv dieses Verbot verfolgt wird.


Mit dem Gesetz ist die Rechtslage geklärt und darum wurde es - vermute ich mal - auch verabschiedet. 

Am Rande: Meiner Meinung nach hätten die verantwortlichen Politiker die Sache ganz anders handeln sollen. Anstatt (Wander-)Wege für Biker zu sperren, hätten sie ein Projekt mit ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecken planen und starten sollen. Im zweiten Schritt hätte man dann die Regeln, die nun Gegenstand des Gesetzes geworden sind, auf allen übrigen Wegen einführen können. Das wäre, auch wenn es letztlich ein ähnlich eingeschränktes Wegenetz bedeutet hätte, marketingtechnisch dann ganz anders rübergekommen...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. Oktober 2005)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Reichweite meines Horizontes mach dir mal keine Gedanken.
> 
> Die von dir postulierte Existenz habe ich persönlich noch nicht erlebt, möchte sie jedoch nicht völlig ausschließen.
> Diese Existenz wird sich ihrer jedoch auch in BikeParks vergewissern können, oder - wenn das mit der Rücksichtnahme tatsächlich zutrifft - ggfs. die lokalen Regeln einhalten können.
> ...



Doch meine Mitmenschen liegen mir sehr am Herzen deswegen versuche ich sie ja über die Gründe ihres Fehlverhaltens aufzuklären. 

Du wärst bestimmt der erste der wenn jetzt allein die Tourenbiker ne Lobby hätten einen Gesetzesentwurf unterzeichnen würde der Rädern mit einem Gewicht über 15kg und mehr Federweg als 140mm das Fahren solcher Wege verbietet.  Ich würde gerne wissen welche logischen Argumente du anführst die ein Befahren von solchen Wegen verbieten soll. Auf Wegen die Wanderer kaum nutzen und wo Gegenverkehr praktisch ausgeschlossen ist. Die Natur dürfte davon kaum betroffen sein wie schon erwähnt. Das hieße ja jemand der sich nciht zutraut eine Steilstelle zu fahren und sein Bike trägt wäre im Recht während jemand der es kann und diese schwierige Stelle im Sattel durchfährt der Buhmann ist? Wo ist da die Logik?

Wenn ich kein Bike zu Hand habe wandere ich halt ein bisschen. Mit knapp 20 und was Fahrradfahren angeht eher im Feld der Weitspringer und Schnellfahrer angesiedelt passe ich wohl nicht in die Schublade eines Standardwanderers.

Also weil ich illegale Trails fahre und dann bei vorbeikommenden Passanten langsamer werde, freundlich grüße, Rücksicht nehme müssen härtere Regelungen in Kraft treten? Fährst du auch hier in Deutschland nur auf dafür freigegebenen Strecken? Stellst du dein Bike am Garda auch quer um die Breite des Trails abzumessen und kehrst gegebenenfalls der Trail sei zu schmal wieder um? Ich demonstriere gegen solche Gesetze in dem ich sie nicht bevolge das heißt aber nicht, dass ich deswegen rücksichtslos bin, im Gegenteil. 

Mit der Rechtslage hast du vielleicht Recht. Es ging möglicherweise in erster Linie um versicherungstechnische Dinge dass ein Radfahrer der sich in den Bergen verletzt die Kosten seiner Bergung selbst zu tragen hat und dass einem Mountainbiker der einen Wanderer anfährt die Schuld komplett angelastet werden kann etc. Ich frage mich warum niemand das Ganze so interpretiert hat es wäre zumindest ne Möglichkeit 

Es ist wie so oft die Frage nach dem ethsichen Standpunkt die zur Disskussion steht. Beurteile ich eine Handlung danach ob sie gegen geltene Regeln verstößt oder danach ob die Folgen gut, oder zumindest wie in diesem Fall, nicht schlecht sind. Für mich gilt *immer* letzteres und ich habe kein Problem damit mich in dem Falle im dem Gesetz nach ungesetzlichen Rahmen zu bewegen.


----------



## AK13 (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin froh, daß solche Leute wie b-r-m lieber Radwege benutzen und nicht unnötig die Trails versperren.


----------



## Canyon Rider (9. Oktober 2005)

naja ich finde 1400 neupreis für nen hardtail ganz in ordnung.......billig fahrrad? Entweder hast von dem Sport recht wenig ahnung oder bis der oba guru drin "denkst es zumindest"!!! Es kommt nicht aufs rad an bei steigungen, es kommt auch auf die person drauf an die versucht das ding da hoch zu quälen.
Achja,deine ideen b.r.m (oder wiede dich nennst) sind wirklich recht amüsant


Schön tag noch


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2005)

Um nochmal aufs Thema zurückzukommen:
Ich kann leider kein Italienisch, kann das vielleicht mal jemand übersetzen? (Ja im groben hab ichs schon verstanden und meine Protestmail ist auch raus).

PS: was die Haftungsfrage angeht muss doch auch ein Wandrer seine Bergung selbst bezahlen - wäre ja albern den Bauern zu verklagen auf dem sein Gelände der Kraxelpfad ist auf dem man gestolpert ist...also wenn ich zu Fall komme oder jemand anders anremple ist es doch eh egal ob Fahrrad oder Wanderschuhe....Italien ist doch (?) nicht U.S.A, wo immer der andre Schuld an der eigenen Blödheit ist. Oder?

Es geht wohl eher um die Übernnutzung der Wege. Verständlich die Sorge der Wandrer, wenn sie Umengen von MTBlern die Pfade runterbrettern sehen; so wie ich als MTBler mich über die Motocrosser (oben auf dem Kammweg am Pernici!) aufrege.


----------



## @[email protected] (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe geschrieben. Obwohl ich bezweifle, dass mein Mail gelesen wird, hoffe ich bei den Bikerkollegen, dass diese sachlich argumentieren (machen sicher die allermeisten). So können wir demonstrieren, dass wir nicht hohlköpfige Runterbretterer sind, die alles, was Ihnen im Weg steht, als überflüssige Belästigung ihrer Rechte verstehen  Ich wohne in der Schweiz nähe Bern und muss sagen, dass - meienr Erfahrung nach - wer rechtzeitg bremst und immerzu höflich ein "Grüezi" von den Lippen springen lässt, auch mehrheitlich von den Wanderern akzeptiert wird, solange am Trail nicht fast nur noch Biker unterwegs sind...Wieviel Einfluss die Wanderer auf die Entwicklulng der Gesetzgeber haben, ist mir nicht bekannt, hätte sich aber niemand beschwert, wäre vielleicht auch kein solcher Gesetzesentwurf erfolgt, auch wenn einige Bauern in diesem Fall ein starkes Wort mitreden.


----------



## Seelrider (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahren seit 1990 immer wieder zum Gardasee, um genau die schmalen und steilen Single-Trails zu fahren. Jeden Tag am Gardsee, ob auf den Wegen, den Pensionen, Hotels und Restaurants habe ich bis heute genossen 
Ich nehme immer "Rück"sicht und "Vor"sicht bei meinen Ausfahrten in Bezug auf die Umwelt und den anderen Naturbenutzern.
Es wäre Schade wenn ich mir eine neue Region suchen müsste.

Gruß
Thomas W.


----------



## Seelrider (9. Oktober 2005)

Nachtrag 

Ich habe natürlich auch eine Mail verfasst und an verschiedene Stellen im Trentino gesendet.
Bitte beteiligt euch an der Aktion gegen die Schließung der Single-Trails am Gardasee.


----------



## b-r-m (9. Oktober 2005)

AK13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin froh, daß solche Leute wie b-r-m lieber Radwege benutzen und nicht unnötig die Trails versperren.


Das ist jetzt ja wirklich urkomisch! Dabei bin ich den Tremalzo rauf und runter und den Sentiero 601 schon gefahren, als du noch nicht einmal wusstest wie sich das schreibt, geschweige denn wo das liegt, weil du damals noch nicht einmal Reisefreiheit, geschweige denn Freizügigkeit hattest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (9. Oktober 2005)

Muffin schrieb:
			
		

> Das komische ist nur das man sich über die Radler aufregt aber keiner etwas sagt  wenn die Italiener in ihren Allrad Pands und anderen Karren meinen sie müssten soweit in die Berge hoch fahren bis es nicht mehr weiter geht. Und das ist vom verhältniss zwischen Wegbreite und breite des Benutzers dasselbe wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer.




einem Kumpel von mir sind unten auf dem 601er auf den Paltten schon mal 2 Trail-Maschinen entgegen gebrettert...hoch!


----------



## b-r-m (9. Oktober 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wie so oft die Frage nach dem ethsichen Standpunkt die zur Disskussion steht. Beurteile ich eine Handlung danach ob sie gegen geltene Regeln verstößt oder danach ob die Folgen gut, oder zumindest wie in diesem Fall, nicht schlecht sind. Für mich gilt *immer* letzteres und ich habe kein Problem damit mich in dem Falle im dem Gesetz nach ungesetzlichen Rahmen zu bewegen.


Gratuliere! Damit hat deine moralische Urteilsfähigkeit immerhin noch den Entwicklungsstand eines Fünfjährigen erreicht.


----------



## Derrick (9. Oktober 2005)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere! Damit hat deine moralische Urteilsfähigkeit immerhin noch den Entwicklungsstand eines Fünfjährigen erreicht.


Ähhh warum??


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Oktober 2005)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere! Damit hat deine moralische Urteilsfähigkeit immerhin noch den Entwicklungsstand eines Fünfjährigen erreicht.



Na toll, nach den super konstruktiven Kommentaren bezüglich Bikeverbot auf breiten Wegen und auf Wegen, die man nicht hochfahren kann, kommt jetzt so was. Na, das rundet das Bild ja ab.

[ ] Du hast verstanden, um was es hier geht: Unsere Trails sollen gesperrt werden
[X] Du suchst Aufmekrsamkeit


Tschuldigung, dass das jetzt so hart gesagt wurde, aber so langsam nervt es mich halt.


----------



## HansGörgel, Gr. (9. Oktober 2005)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ... Unsere Trails sollen gesperrt werden



'tschuldigung, wenn ich genau dagegen kniefiesele:
Es sind nicht UNSERE trails, die da gesperrt werden. Es sind DEREN Trails, welche DIE sperren.
WIR sind da Gäste! 
Genau diese Denkweise "unsere trails", stellt das eigentlicher Problem dar.

Erneut nix für ungut
Mike


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. Oktober 2005)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere! Damit hat deine moralische Urteilsfähigkeit immerhin noch den Entwicklungsstand eines Fünfjährigen erreicht.



was soll denn die Polemik? Ich kritisiere deine Rechtsgläubigkeit nach dem Maßstab des gepflegten mesnchlichen Miteinanders und dann sowas.   

*Diesen* Entwicklungsstand hat immerhin schon Heidegger erreicht und gilt als einer der Grundpfeiler der Ethik überhaupt   Herzlichen Glückwunsch du hast zwei mal auf einer Seite völlige Intolleranz und Unkenntnis bewiesen  

on topic

*Ich würde gerne wissen wie jetzt die Argumente der Gegenseite aussehen. Kann vielleicht einer der italiensich sprechenden Biker sich dort erkundigen? Es ist doch einer der wichitigsten Bestandteile einer guten Argumentation die Argumente der Gegenseite zu entkräften. Wenn man darüber nur spekulieren kann wird man nie zu einem sinnvollen Ergebnis bei dieser Aktion kommen*


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Oktober 2005)

HansGörgel schrieb:
			
		

> 'tschuldigung, wenn ich genau dagegen kniefiesele:
> Es sind nicht UNSERE trails, die da gesperrt werden. Es sind DEREN Trails, welche DIE sperren.
> WIR sind da Gäste!
> Genau diese Denkweise "unsere trails", stellt das eigentlicher Problem dar.
> ...



Hmm, damit hast du Recht, aber auch nicht ganz. Es sind genauso "unsere" Trails als "deren" Trail. Und eine Gruppe (die Wanderer) will sie für sich exklusiv. Für die Pflege der Trails ist doch der Fremdemverkehrsverein zuständig, und der bekommt sein Geld genauso von den Wanderern wie von den Bikern, genauer: Von allen, die dort Ferien machen, also auch von den Surfern - also gehören die Wege auch irgendwie den Surfern...
Ich als Biker habe kein Problem mit den Wanderern, wenn mir auf einem Weg zu viele sind, sodass das dauernde Bremsen zu mühsam wird, dann suche ich mir das nächste Mal einen anderen Weg - es gibt genug Ausweichmöglichkeiten neben den Top 10 Wanderwegen, der Rest wird eh kaum bewandert!


----------



## Blazer321 (9. Oktober 2005)

Crucco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gleichgesinnte!
> ich habe gerade meinen Protest abgeschickt, aber ich frage mich, wer das lesen soll? Die klicken auf das Mülleimer-Symbol oder posten eine neue e-Mail-Adresse und lachen sich eins.
> *Ich mag mich täuschen, aber : Die einzig vernünftige Art, auf dieses Gesetz zu protestieren ist:*
> *Boykottiert das Trentino!!* *Und teilt Ihnen mit, dass ihr es wegen dieses Gesetzes tut!*
> ...



mir doch egal. cote d´azur, elba, korsika, gran canaria, ex-jugoslawien ... 
wir ware schon soi oft in riva... . wir fahren jetzt nächstes jahr gran canaria bis die sich beruhigt haben. wenn nicht... kaufe ich halt französisches olvenöl... apropos, griechenland wär zum biken auch mal geil.

ich schreib jedenfalls keine mail. gibt genug alternativen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. Oktober 2005)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, damit hast du Recht, aber auch nicht ganz. Es sind genauso "unsere" Trails als "deren" Trail. Und eine Gruppe (die Wanderer) will sie für sich exklusiv. Für die Pflege der Trails ist doch der Fremdemverkehrsverein zuständig, und der bekommt sein Geld genauso von den Wanderern wie von den Bikern, genauer: Von allen, die dort Ferien machen, also auch von den Surfern - also gehören die Wege auch irgendwie den Surfern...
> Ich als Biker habe kein Problem mit den Wanderern, wenn mir auf einem Weg zu viele sind, sodass das dauernde Bremsen zu mühsam wird, dann suche ich mir das nächste Mal einen anderen Weg - es gibt genug Ausweichmöglichkeiten neben den Top 10 Wanderwegen, der Rest wird eh kaum bewandert!



Top 10 Wanderwege? Überschneiden die sich mit den Bikewegen. Ich bin 2002 auch nur sehr wenigen Wanderern begenet. Sicher mehr Bikern als denen. Aber wenn man sich die Links auf der Trentino Seite ansieht erkennt man 98 Mountainbike- und über 400 für Wanderer. Ich hoffe das sagt ncihts über das Kräfteverhältnis aus.

Desweiteren steht meine Frage noch aus. "Know your enemy"  

Falls das nur in geringem Maße zutrifft kann ich b-r-m nur Recht geben dann wäre eine Zweiteilung der Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> warum wandern eigentlich keine Mountainbiker und warum biken keine Wanderer



Ich mach beides... Ätsch  
Dies soll nun aber keine Polemik sein, sondern eher zeigen, dass ein MITEINANDER möglich ist!! Ich fahre auch relativ schnell, liebe den 601, verliere bei Pregasina die Kontrolle über mich, mein Bike und meine Endorphine - ABER: VOR KURVEN IN DIE MAN NICHT EINSEHEN KANN MUSS GEBREMST WERDEN!!! Man weiss nie, was ums Eck herum kommt.... Und wenn ich als Wanderer 20x am Tag erschreckt auf die Seite hüpfen muss, dann kommt mir sicher auch das Kotzen! Ich denke, so würde es jedem von uns gehen - denn fast jeder Tremalzo-Fahrer war bestimmt mal wegen nem entgegenkommenden Allradler genervt, und die älterern unter uns können sich bestimmt noch an einige Rücksichtslose Enduro-Crosser dort oben erinnern, die eine das Blut in den Adern haben gefrieren lassen. Wir sind dort nun mal in keinem Bikepark, wo wir uns 100% austoben können - so geil die Trails am Lago auch sind. Es gibt genügend Abschnitte wo man es voll laufen lassen kann - gerade am 601, der ja sehr gut einzusehen ist - aber ansonsten gilt nunmal gleiches Recht für alle (was hier ja so sehr von uns allen gefordert wird) = BREMSEN bei Bedarf!!
Ich denke, die meisten denken eh so - und deshalb ist es wichtig genau dieses Verständis den Wanderern gegenüber auch in unseren mails rüberzubringen... 
UND HÖRT ENDLICH AUF EUCH ZU STREITEN - Jeder hat ein bisschen recht, OK?!


----------



## Fat_Tony (9. Oktober 2005)

So, ich habe allen mal eine e-Mail geschickt (alle=die Adressen die es hier im Forum gab) und eine/r hat sogar geantwortet:

Sehr geehrte Herrschaften

wir haben Ihre mail an Assessorato Turismo der Provinz Trento

weitergeleitet.

Wir vebleiben mit herzlichen Grüßen


APT Trento e Monte Bondone

-----------------------------

Lukas


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. Oktober 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach beides... Ätsch



...und bist Freerider?

Und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2005)

s.o.... post geändert!


----------



## AK13 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo b-r-m, mit Intelligenzquotient 136 gehörst Du wohl zu den Größten bzw. Hellsten! Gibt es sonst noch was Amüsantes über Dich?


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Oktober 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach beides... Ätsch
> Dies soll nun aber keine Polemik sein, sondern eher zeigen, dass ein MITEINANDER möglich ist!! Ich fahre auch relativ schnell, liebe den 601, verliere bei Pregasina die Kontrolle über mich, mein Bike und meine Endorphine - ABER: VOR KURVEN IN DIE MAN NICHT EINSEHEN KANN MUSS GEBREMST WERDEN!!! Man weiss nie, was ums Eck herum kommt....



Genau! Wenn man langsam an den Wanderern vorbeifährt, und noch freundlich grüsst, sind 98% der Wanderer freundlich, man sieht, dass sie sich nicht belästigt fühlen. Und die restlichen 2%, naja, das sind auch sonst wohl nicht die angenehmsten Zeitgenossen, ausserhalb der Wanderwege hat man mit denen lieber auch keinen Kontakt!



			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich als Wanderer 20x am Tag erschreckt auf die Seite hüpfen muss, dann kommt mir sicher auch das Kotzen! Ich denke, so würde es jedem von uns gehen - denn fast jeder Tremalzo-Fahrer war bestimmt mal wegen nem entgegenkommenden Allradler genervt, und die älterern unter uns können sich bestimmt noch an einige Rücksichtslose Enduro-Crosser dort oben erinnern, die eine das Blut in den Adern haben gefrieren lassen.



OK, ich bekenne mich schuldig, ich bin dieses Jahr auch die nciht asphaltierte Seite des Tremalzo hochgefahren - mit meinem Kombi (Allradler, um ins Schema X zu passen, aber kein Jeep oder SUV, normales Auto). Ging zwar nur Schrittempo, dauerte über 2 Stunden, aber es ging! Es kamen auch ein paar Biker entgegen, aber da ich so langsam fuhr, machten die nicht den Eindruck, als ob ich sie irgendwie bedrohen würde, die kamen problemlos an mir vorbei (ich hab halt imemr ganz am Reand angehalten, wenn ein Bike entgegen kam). Und ich hab geügend Motoradfahrer gesehn, die dort trotz Verbot hochgefahren sind, aber auch anständig. Und dann ist es für uns Biker kein Problem, schliesslich wissen wir, dass wir so fahren müssen, dass wir immer auf Sichtweite anhalten können! Ich plane zum Beispiel nächstes Jahr wieder Bikeferien in Italien, eventuell mal die ligurische Granzkammerstrasse (Alternative: Idrosee, da ist es fast noch schöner als am gardasee, und noch billiger). Auch die Grenzkammer-Strasse wird gern von anderen mit Motorrädern befahren, für mich ist das kein Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaivi (9. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus.

Mit dabei die Anfrage nach dem wieso und warum. Mal sehen ...


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2005)

AK13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo b-r-m, mit Intelligenzquotient 136 gehörst Du wohl zu den Größten bzw. Hellsten! Gibt es sonst noch was Amüsantes über Dich?



Der Test bei tickles ist ja sooooo schwer...   
Komme auf nur 133... 
Bin ich nun nicht was GANZ TOLLES???  
*****************************
Jörg, Ihr Intelligenzquotient ist 133
Weiser Philosoph
Jörg, Ihr Ergebnis liegt deutlich über dem Durchschnitt! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie verfügen über eine große Anzahl an Talenten, und diese sind besser ausgeprägt als bei den meisten Menschen. Sie haben darüber hinaus bewiesen, dass Sie besonders gut sind, Fragen wie die im Test gestellten beantworten können. Der klassische Intelligenztest analysiert Ihre persönlichen Stärken und Schwächen in den Bereichen Mathematik, Sprache, visuell-räumliches Denken, und Logik. Anhand der Auswertung Ihrer Antworten können wir ableiten, in welchem dieser Bereiche Sie am besten abschneiden.

Zu Ihrem Ergebnis: Sie sind außergewöhnlich intelligent und verfügen über ein breites Spektrum von Fähigkeiten. Sie denken ebenso gut in Zahlen wie in Worten. Eine Statistik lesen Sie wie ein Gedicht. Zu Ihrem Können in Mathematik und Sprachen kommt Ihr Talent, Muster zu erkennen. Ihr Gehirn verwertet unterschiedlichste Informationen gleichzeitig. Und schleift aus rohen Brocken brillante Ideen. Wer unterschiedliche Komponenten dabei so harmonisch zusammensetzt wie Sie, entwickelt unvergängliche Lösungen. Und auch im täglichen Leben blicken Sie tief. Sie sehen Ursachen, berechnen Wirkungen und treffen Vorhersagen. Ihr scharfer Verstand denkt vorausschauend - es ist schwierig, Sie zu überraschen. Das macht Sie zu einem Weisen Philosophen.
*****************************


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2005)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> OK, ich bekenne mich schuldig, ich bin dieses Jahr auch die nciht asphaltierte Seite des Tremalzo hochgefahren - mit meinem Kombi (Allradler, um ins Schema X zu passen, aber kein Jeep oder SUV, normales Auto).


Hab selber nen Landy Defender 110...   

Naja, das mit den MTX-lern war bis vor ein paar Jahren aber echt ein Problem... Die sind den Tremalzo (Schotterpiste) mit Vollgas hochgeheizt, haben voll aus den Kurven raus beschleunigt - das war echt z.T. übel. Naja, und ich denke, oftmals empfinden Wanderer uns eben auch so, wie ich damals die Crosser empfunden habe. Das ist ja schon zu verstehen... Denoch: Ne Wegesperrung ist KEINE Lösung, und b-r-ms "Ideen" einfach keine ernstzunehmenden Ansätze! Naja, es stimmt aber schon, dass man evtl. herausklamüsern sollte, welche Wege denn wirklich (!) problembehaftet sind - v.a. welche Passagen dort speziell... Wenn die Behörden da Sinnvolle nennen, dann sollten wir Biker vielleicht auch ein wenig kompromissbereiter sein. Wenn einzelne Biker weiter am Brione vorne runter fahren, dann sollten sie derzeit 1. damit nicht herumprahlen, 2. dies bitte in den frühen Stunden, oder gegen Abend machen, wenn die Wanderer weg (bzw. noch nicht da sind), und 3. akzeptieren, wenn sie evtl. zur Kasse gebeten werden! Vorne Runter ist nunmal ein Nadelöhr, welches auch sehr gerne bewandert wird. Hier müssen vielleicht einfach auch wir mal zurückstecken, wenn uns dafür zum Beispiel die Erlaubnis gegeben werde würde bis 10 Uhr früh, oder ab 17 Uhr fahren zu dürfen, oder zumindest die hinteren Trails ofiziell erlaubt wären. Genauso könnte man ja vielleicht auch an anderer Stelle Kompromisse finden - was fehlt ist aber ein DIALOG!!!


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Oktober 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Hab selber nen Landy Defender 110...



Hast du was zu verteidigen ???


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2005)

Klar - du nicht?!    So ein Auto braucht man einfach *ggg* (wenn man es so liebt wie ich...)   

So, wir werden gerade off-topic!!! Deshalb bin ich nun auch off...


----------



## andreas999 (9. Oktober 2005)

> _*Übersetzung von mi.mueller (bikeboard.at) *_
> Der Provinzausschuss hat am Mittwoch einen Beschluss des Beisitzenden Mellarini ratifiziert:
> Mountainbiken auf Gebirgspfaden - neue Vorschriften nach dem Gleichgewichtsgrundsatz
> 
> ...




tja...


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Oktober 2005)

Ruhig Blut. Noch ist nicht aller biker Abend.

Schöne Übersetzung- Computer?

Die Trentiner können mich mal- ich bin ein braver biker und ausserdem müssen die mich erst einmal packen, um mich abkassieren zu können. 
Das könnte vielleicht ganz lustig werden!


----------



## el signor (9. Oktober 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Hab selber nen Landy Defender 110...
> 
> Naja, das mit den MTX-lern war bis vor ein paar Jahren aber echt ein Problem... Die sind den Tremalzo (Schotterpiste) mit Vollgas hochgeheizt, haben voll aus den Kurven raus beschleunigt - das war echt z.T. übel. Naja, und ich denke, oftmals empfinden Wanderer uns eben auch so, wie ich damals die Crosser empfunden habe. Das ist ja schon zu verstehen... Denoch: Ne Wegesperrung ist KEINE Lösung, und b-r-ms "Ideen" einfach keine ernstzunehmenden Ansätze! Naja, es stimmt aber schon, dass man evtl. herausklamüsern sollte, welche Wege denn wirklich (!) problembehaftet sind - v.a. welche Passagen dort speziell... Wenn die Behörden da Sinnvolle nennen, dann sollten wir Biker vielleicht auch ein wenig kompromissbereiter sein. Wenn einzelne Biker weiter am Brione vorne runter fahren, dann sollten sie derzeit 1. damit nicht herumprahlen, 2. dies bitte in den frühen Stunden, oder gegen Abend machen, wenn die Wanderer weg (bzw. noch nicht da sind), und 3. akzeptieren, wenn sie evtl. zur Kasse gebeten werden! Vorne Runter ist nunmal ein Nadelöhr, welches auch sehr gerne bewandert wird. Hier müssen vielleicht einfach auch wir mal zurückstecken, wenn uns dafür zum Beispiel die Erlaubnis gegeben werde würde bis 10 Uhr früh, oder ab 17 Uhr fahren zu dürfen, oder zumindest die hinteren Trails ofiziell erlaubt wären. Genauso könnte man ja vielleicht auch an anderer Stelle Kompromisse finden - was fehlt ist aber ein DIALOG!!!




Hi,

gebe dir ja in fast allen Punkten recht, aber wenn der Brione gesperrt ist dann hat das seinen Grund, dann hat man als Biker dort überhaupt nicht zu fahren!
Der Brione ist ein so kleines Fleckchen, das bestimmt schon komplett von MTB-Spuren durchzogen wäre wenn die Sperrungen nicht gekommen wären, also respektiert man das und bleibt komplett weg und sucht sich für den gemütlicheren Tag im Urlaub was anderes!

Allgemein:
Da es allen bekannt ist dass am Tremalzo viele MTXler unterwegs sind (waren), warum fährt man denn dorthin, es gibt genüg Wege wo man ungestört fahren kann, aber nein es muss Tremalzo sein (dabei nichts gegen die die hochfahren und mit den MTXern klar kommen).

Es ist nicht UNSER Gardasee auch wenn wir uns schon dort wie zu Hause fühlen und meistens meckern warum die Speisekarte nicht auf deutsch ist.
Gardasee ist NICHT Ballermann.

Ciao Laurent


----------



## andreas999 (9. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Übersetzung- Computer?



weiß nciht wie das übersetz worden ist. ich habs problemlos verstanden.


aber wenns, dir nicht passt, dann kannst ja gerne besser übersetzen, die community wirds dir danken.


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Oktober 2005)

andreas999 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nciht wie das übersetz worden ist. ich habs problemlos verstanden.
> 
> 
> aber wenns, dir nicht passt, dann kannst ja gerne besser übersetzen, die community wirds dir danken.



Sei nicht so empfindlich. Depp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas999 (9. Oktober 2005)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Sei nicht so empfindlich. Depp!



ich weiß zwar net wieso du gleich persönlich beleidigend wirst, wahrscheinlich hast aber gründe dafür.

ich finds einfach nur sinnlos, wenn sich jemand (nicht ich) lang hinsetzt und was übersetzt, und dann wird geraunzt, nur weil sich dass nicht so primitiv liest wie ein artikel aus der bild


----------



## XCRacer (9. Oktober 2005)

Könnt ihr das bitte per pm abklären, oder besser: Tauscht die Telefonnummern aus!
Irgendwie gehen die sachlichen Informationen unter.

Danke


----------



## chorge (10. Oktober 2005)

el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> gebe dir ja in fast allen Punkten recht, aber wenn der Brione gesperrt ist dann hat das seinen Grund, dann hat man als Biker dort überhaupt nicht zu fahren!
> Der Brione ist ein so kleines Fleckchen, das bestimmt schon komplett von MTB-Spuren durchzogen wäre wenn die Sperrungen nicht gekommen wären, also respektiert man das und bleibt komplett weg und sucht sich für den gemütlicheren Tag im Urlaub was anderes!
> ...



Ich stimme dir in beiden Punkten völlig zu! Das mit dem Brione war nur als extremes Beispiel genannt, um zu zeigen, dass es selbst dort irgendwie möglich wäre einen Kompromiss zu finden. Das heisst deswegen nicht, dass ich finde, dass er geöffnet werden sollte... Wenn aber selbst dort Lösungen möglich sein könnten, dann sollte das doch auch auf anderen Trails gehen - das war der eigentliche Gedanke.
Zum Tremalzo: Naja, für mich persönlich gehört der Tremalzo eben zum Lago. Dies war vor langer Zeit meine erste Tour dort - und noch heute finde ich es die schönste (Riva-Ledrosee-St.Anna, oder Passtraße-Garage Tremalzo-Rifugio-Tunnel-Pso. Nota-Pregasina-Riva). Meine Argumentation ging ja auch nicht gegen die MTXler, sondern eher darum, dass wir biker die Wanderer vielleicht auch ein wenig verstehen müssen. Was du schreibst, von wegen andere Wege fahren und so, würde bedeuten zu den Wanderern zu sagen: "Hey, wenn's euch hier zu viele Biker hat, die euch stören, dann geht woanders hin zum wandern - es gibt so viele ruhige Wege..." Das geht ja nun auch nicht, oder?! 
In dem Gesetzestext steht ja auch was von Möglichen ausnahmen nach Rücksprache drin - ein Dialog scheint also evtl. möglich, um wenig von Wanderen begangene, aber für Biker reizvolle Trails zu öffnen....


----------



## Deleted3300 (10. Oktober 2005)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! Hat ihn schon...
> Was hat dein Rad gekostet? Zahlst du in bar oder mit Karte?
> 
> ...
> ...





   

Ich weis langsam nicht, ob bei dir noch alles ok ist. Irgendwie scheint es so, dass hier jemand seine männliche Überzeugungskraft demonstrieren muss.
Junge, überleg dir mal, ob du auch so frech wärst, wenn du den Leuten gehenüberstehen würdest.
Hört sich für mich alles an wie: "Ich hab den Längsten - ich bin der Beste - ihr seid nichts!". Tja du Arsch, dann such dir nen andres Forum, echt, grad mal nen paar Monate dabei. 
Spam dich wegen mir zu Tode, egal, aber lass doch bitte diese blöden unsachlichen persöhnlichen Angriffe stecken. Wenn du Agressionen hast, dann komm bei mir vorbei. Ich kann dir helfen, wirklich!   


On topic:

Ich finde das auch sehr schade. Mir hat´s am Gardasee immer total gefallen. Dieses Jahr war ich 2 mal dort, und wollte eigendlich nochmal hon im Herbst. Aber das muss ich mir nun echt überlegen, irgendwie vergeht einem die Lust, wenn man sowas liest. Von wo wollen die dann ihre Einnahmen herbekommen?

Schade schade, ich denke, da hilft nur Abwarten. Mich würde echt intressieren, welcher Hirni wieder auf so ne Idee gekommen ist...


gruß,
reno


----------



## s_works (10. Oktober 2005)

sodala - beschwerde email ist draußen...


----------



## taifun (10. Oktober 2005)

RenoRulez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis langsam nicht, ob bei dir noch alles ok ist. Irgendwie scheint es so, dass hier jemand seine männliche Überzeugungskraft demonstrieren muss.
> Junge, überleg dir mal, ob du auch so frech wärst, wenn du den Leuten gehenüberstehen würdest.
> Hört sich für mich alles an wie: "Ich hab den Längsten - ich bin der Beste - ihr seid nichts!". Tja du Arsch, dann such dir nen andres Forum, echt, grad mal nen paar Monate dabei.
> Spam dich wegen mir zu Tode, egal, aber lass doch bitte diese blöden unsachlichen persöhnlichen Angriffe stecken. Wenn du Agressionen hast, dann komm bei mir vorbei. Ich kann dir helfen, wirklich!
> ...


----------



## marco (10. Oktober 2005)

neuheiten aus dem gardasee (trentino): die jungs dort (hoteliers, geschäfte, usw.) versuchen gerade die möglichkeit, die das gesetz gibt die trails "unter umständen" nicht zu sperren, zu benutzen. Sie wissen, dass diese regelung für sie eine katastrophe wäre, falls sie durchgesetzt wird. 
Sie wollen praktisch alle trails offen lassen.  

In den restlichen gebieten von trentino weiss ich nicht was los ist, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass irgendeine gemeinde, die ein bissl gehirn und interesse in sommertourismus hat, das gesetz je durchsetzten wird. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die trail-polizisten nicht aus der region kommen, sonder aus der kommunen.


----------



## Achill (10. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Spät gelesen, aber die Mail ist raus und die Info an viele weitergeleitet.


----------



## dertutnix (10. Oktober 2005)

war die letzten tage unten, eine "gewisse" nervosität bei unserem hotelier war deutlich zu merken und wie marco schon berichtete, wird aktuell geklärt, wie gesetzeskonform die trails geöffnet werden können. heisst in der konsequenz aber dann wohl auch, dass das gesetz selber akzeptiert werden wird.

stellt sich die frage, wie das dann im restlichen trentino läuft, denn nicht alle regionen sind so geschäftstüchtig wie der lago. insofern auch spannend, wie sich die anbieter von alpencross etc verhalten. für die und v.a. die guide-kollegen wär' das fahren auf nicht freigegebenen wegen der supergau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (10. Oktober 2005)

Jedoch kann es alleine aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht für die Region von Interesse sein, wenn das Gesetz in Kraft treten würde. 

Denn auch wenn man sagt, dass man es nicht ahnden würde, so ist darauf zum einen nicht unbedingt Verlass (gerade bei den italienischen Strafen) und zum anderen vergrault es auch professionelle Veranstalter, die aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen dort nicht mehr über die Trails fahren dürften ...

Wenn man in der Region genügend Gehirn an verantwortlichen Stellen zusammen trägt, sollte man zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass es das Beste für alle ist, wenn man das Gesetz wieder kippt.


----------



## b-r-m (10. Oktober 2005)

RenoRulez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis langsam nicht,  [...siehe oben...]  wirklich!


Nase -  fassen - eigene...
Das war ja wohl jetzt weit unter dem Niveau eines Fünfjährigen?

<zitier>
Und dieser Logik folgend möchte die Maßnahme unter anderem indirekterweise die Ausbreitung einer gewissen extremen Kultur unterbinden - in Annäherung an die Umwelt wie andere Sportarten auch - vor allem unter den ganz jungen der Touristen.
</zitier>

Dieser Passus gilt u. a. wohl dir (Schüler). Wenn du nicht mehr hinfährst - auch im Vorgriff schon diesen November nicht -, dann ist das erreicht, was dieses Gesetz erreichen will. Es bleiben die weg, deren Räder aussehen wie mittelschwere Spähpanzer. 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen: Diesen Verlust werde ich verschmerzen, und die Region wird diesen Verlust wohl auch verschmerzen. Vielleicht besinnt sich dann die Fahrradindustrie mittelfristig auch wieder eines anderen Weges und beginnt wieder mehr "Mountainbikes" zu bauen und weniger "Monsterbikes".

Und glaube nun nur nicht, dass sich das biologisch wenden wird: Dafür haben deine Eltern schon gesorgt. Von Euch gibt es zu wenige und die wenigen, die es gibt, werden älter werden, Verantwortung lernen, vielleicht auch einmal übernehmen?

Das werde ich aber wohl nie sehen, denn am Gardasee werden wir uns ja nun nicht mehr begegnen. Ebenso hier. - Und tschüß...


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Oktober 2005)

Ciao Spassbremse- geh mit Mutti Tandem fahren.


----------



## Jobal (10. Oktober 2005)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ehrlich sagen: Diesen Verlust werde ich verschmerzen, und die Region wird diesen Verlust wohl auch verschmerzen. Vielleicht besinnt sich dann die Fahrradindustrie mittelfristig auch wieder eines anderen Weges und beginnt wieder mehr "Mountainbikes" zu bauen und weniger "Monsterbikes".



Ist immer so witzig, die Jungs, die über die Monsterbikes lästern u. schon vor Jahren, den 601er o. irgendwas anderes mit Starrgabel "gefahren" (wohl eher geschoben  ) sind. 

Fahr Rennrad  

Ich glaube nicht, daß die Region, diesen Verlust so leicht verschmerzen kann. Aber wir werden sehen.

Gruß Jobal

PS: bin kein Schüler u. habe die 30 schon länger hinter mir gelassen


----------



## chorge (10. Oktober 2005)

dito   

Aber wir sollten nun wieder zum Topic zurückkehren, oder?!


----------



## DIMB team (10. Oktober 2005)

Was geht denn hier ab ? Immer wieder das selbe.

*Wann wird endlich kapiert, dass "Guter Biker" und "Schlechter Biker" sich nicht am Bike festmachen lassen, sondern nur am Verhalten...*

Hört doch endlich auf, Euch gegenseitig fertig zu machen. Schliesslich wollen wir doch alle nur das Eine: Dass die Trails offen bleiben !!!

Und ich hoffe, dass alle, die hier im Thread mitmischen, sich auch vernünftig auf dem Trail verhalten. Denn nur das gibt uns das REcht, Forderungen aufzustellen bzw. im Ausland darum zu bitten... 
Für Pistensäue haben wir DIMBos übrigens null Verständnis. Hinter der nächsten Kurve könnte (D)ein Kind stehen...

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (10. Oktober 2005)

DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hoffe, dass alle, die hier im Thread mitmischen, sich auch vernünftig auf dem Trail verhalten. Denn nur das gibt uns das REcht, Forderungen aufzustellen bzw. im Ausland darum zu bitten...
> Für Pistensäue haben wir DIMBos übrigens null Verständnis. Hinter der nächsten Kurve könnte (D)ein Kind stehen...



Hast wirklich recht,kann Dir da nur 100% recht geben!!!
Sollten sich einige mal gedanken machen!


----------



## Fat_Tony (10. Oktober 2005)

Schon die zweite Antwort auf eine "eine Beschwerde-Mail"
Sehr geehrter Herr Z*********,

wir haben Ihre Beschwerde an das zuständige Büro zur Information
weitergeleitet.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

--------


----------



## rr-igel (10. Oktober 2005)

Wie dertutnix schon bemerkte, scheint es, dass das Gesetzt bleibt und nur Regional versucht wird die Trails im Rahmen des Gesetzes für MTBs weiterhin  freizugeben.
Das heißt für mich, dass das Trentino dann zum Mountainbiken tabu ist, da ich z.B. für einen Alpencross die Route vorher nur noch schwer planen kann. Auch wenn das Gesetzt in der Regel nicht durchgesetzt wird, will ich mich nicht der Willkür der Polizei aussetzen indem ich "verbotene" Wege fahr. Denn wie kann ich zwischen wirklich verbotenen Wegen und denen wo das Mountainbiken weiter geduldet wird unterscheiden. 
Ich habe meine Protestmail auch entsprechend formuliert.


----------



## winklem (10. Oktober 2005)

Auch ich habe an die ganze Latte von E-Mailadressen das unten stehnde Schreiben gesendet.


Sehr geehrte Tourismusverbände,

ich finde es bedauerlich, dass es zu solch einem Gesetz gegen die Mountainbiker wie es von Ihnen verabschiedet wurde kommen musste.

Ich hatte bis heute all die Jahre nie Probleme mit den Wanderern oder anderen Personen, man muß sich nur gegenseitig respektieren und tolerieren.

Wir sind bisher bei all unseren Alpenüberquerungen durch das Trentino gefahren und haben es lieben und schätzen  gelernt. 
Stets war der Gardasee unser Etappen Endziel.
Gerade die Alpensüdseite mit der Mischung aus schönem Wetter, einer eindrucksvollen Geschichte und einer grandiosen Landschaft machen den Reiz des Trentino und der Umgebung des Gardasees aus.

Sollte das Gesetz so in Kraft treten, werden wir uns ab 2006 für das Training und das Ende unserer Trans Alps einen anderen Ziel Ort aussuchen müssen.

Ich kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen das Sie nächstes Jahr noch so zahlreiche Mountainbiker wie 2005 in Ihrer Region vorfinden werden.
Das berühmte Bikefestival End Mai 2006 wird sicherlich von fast allen Biker boykottierten werden.

Wenn Sie all das Geld das die Moutainbiker Ihnen als Einnahmen bringen nicht mehr benötigen, die andern Regionen werden sich schon darüber freuen.

Bitte jammern Sie aber Ende 2006 nicht über die fehlenden Einmahnen.

Bedenken Sie immer, das Trentino selbst wollte das Gesetz so!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen und
der Hoffung das es nicht so weit kommt

Michael W.


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2005)

leute, 
lasst doch einfach mal mit F7 ein rechtschreib-check über eure mails laufen, bevor ihr amtlich werdet...


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Oktober 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme dir in beiden Punkten völlig zu! Das mit dem Brione war nur als extremes Beispiel genannt, um zu zeigen ....



Liebe Gemeinde.
Bevor gewisse Agitatoren Lawinen von Beschwerden lostreten möchten, sollte man sich einmal die Frage stellen, weshalb derlei Maßnahmen ergriffen werden! Ich für meinen Teil habe Schwierigkeiten damit, den Lobbyisten-Verschwörungstheorien Glauben zu schenken und halte nach wie vor am Kausalitäts prinzip fest. Die Wirkung erfolgt nie vor der Ursache. Wenn jemand glaubt, die Sperrungen seien übertriebenem Aktionismus zuzuschreiben, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht ebenso übertrieben (und zum Teil dämlich!), gleich mit Protestschreiben zu kontern, nur weil die eingangs erwähnten Agitatoren es geschickt lancieren konnten, ihre persönliche (verengte) Sicht als Sache einer Gemeinschaft verkaufen zu können!

Man tut hier gerade so, als sei der Gesetzgeber, ob in diesem Land als auch anderswo, unmündig und inkompetent! Das wird durch das reflexartige Schreiben massenhafter Protestmails und -schriebe aufgrund einer solchen 'Publicity' nur noch verstärkt. ich bedaure, daß durch solche Aktionen die Glaubwürdigkeit der MTB-fahrenden Gemeinschaft in Frage gestellt wird.

Auch wenn der ein oder andere von sich selber (und vermutlich auch nur das!) überzeugt ist, anderen Wald- und Erholungsgebietnutzern nicht unangenehm aufzufallen, so heißt das noch lange nicht, daß das für das Gros gilt. Ich lese ständig nur Selbstbeteuerungen, wie freundlich man doch stets ist und wie schonend man mit Mutter Natur umgeht und, und, und. Gemessen an Beschwerden und Problembeseitigungen (Kosten) ist das allerdings schwer auf die Allgemeinheit anwendbar! Und ich für meinen Teil glaube kaum, daß Fortbehörden bundesweit sowie überregional an einer Massenpsychose leiden!

Vor einiger Zeit, im letzten oder vorletzten Jahr, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, war in einer 'bike' ein Artikel, der wohl für sich beanspruchte, wortführend in der Sache der Sperrung einiger Garda-Trails sein zu müssen. Einer der für mich bedeutendsten Kernsätze war, sinngemäß: die italienischen Gemeinden sollten bedenken, __wer__ ihnen Geld bringt und wer die Region zu einem Touristenmekka gemacht habe. Selbstüberschätzung und mangelnde Geschichtsbildung scheinen Gardasee-Jüngern wie Schwefel Pech anzuhaften ... Es war unklug, so zu argumentieren und ich denke, daß diese  Haltung auch offiziell Anwendung fand. Abseits meiner persönlichen Einschätzung möchte ich fragen, ob jenes Gesetz wirklich in Kraft getreten wäre, wenn MTB-Touris wirklich das überragende Marktpotential an den Gardasee gebracht hätten wie stets von sich behauptet. 

Aber da wir allesamt mündig sind, darf ich das als Voraussetzung voraussetzen.


----------



## Hegi (10. Oktober 2005)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Gemeinde.
> Bevor gewisse Agitatoren Lawinen von Beschwerden lostreten möchten, sollte man sich einmal die Frage stellen, weshalb derlei Maßnahmen ergriffen werden! Ich für meinen Teil habe Schwierigkeiten damit, den Lobbyisten-Verschwörungstheorien Glauben zu schenken und halte nach wie vor am Kausalitäts prinzip fest. Die Wirkung erfolgt nie vor der Ursache. Wenn jemand glaubt, die Sperrungen seien übertriebenem Aktionismus zuzuschreiben, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht ebenso übertrieben (und zum Teil dämlich!), gleich mit Protestschreiben zu kontern, nur weil die eingangs erwähnten Agitatoren es geschickt lancieren konnten, ihre persönliche (verengte) Sicht als Sache einer Gemeinschaft verkaufen zu können!
> 
> Man tut hier gerade so, als sei der Gesetzgeber, ob in diesem Land als auch anderswo, unmündig und inkompetent! Das wird durch das reflexartige Schreiben massenhafter Protestmails und -schriebe aufgrund einer solchen 'Publicity' nur noch verstärkt. ich bedaure, daß durch solche Aktionen die Glaubwürdigkeit der MTB-fahrenden Gemeinschaft in Frage gestellt wird.
> ...



In vielen Bereichen halte ich den Gesetzgeber auch für unmündig, da er sehr von Lobbyisten abhängig ist! 
Und besser einige Protestschreiben als den Kopf in den Sand stecken und nichts tun...   Dadurch wird die Glaubwürdigkeit der Mountainbiker nicht in Frage gestellt. Man beweißt nur seine Mündigkeit!


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> Man beweißt nur seine Mündigkeit!


mündig ist man, wenn man argumenten mit gegenargumenten entgegentritt. 
argumente vermisse ich aber auf beiden seiten.

_wer hat was für einen grund, die wege sperren zu lassen? 
ist das relevant?
falls man das weiss, kann man eher nach der devise "know your enemy" über gegenargumente nachdenken. 

falls irgendein wirrkopf da unten ein schlagendes argument hat, habe ich noch keine antwort darauf gelesen._


----------



## marco (10. Oktober 2005)




----------



## marco (10. Oktober 2005)

die MB Rider ist auch dabei!

@DIMB: habe euch das email weitergeleitet, da ich ab morgen für 2 woche unerreichbar in Indien bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2005)

Uh-oh, kaum is man mal ein paar Tage weg, darf man nach Wiederkehr mehrere hundert Posts durchlesen, um wieder up-to-date zu sein...

Nur mal so ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits...

*... zum Thema Gesetz ignorieren, * weil sie es eh nicht flächendeckend kontrollieren (Adrenalino), weil es lustig ist (Silberrücken) oder weil ich sowieso nur tue, was ich für richtig halte (SIDDHARTHA): Das ist _vielleicht_ ein wenig zu einfach gedacht, denn gesetzt, Euch passiert tatsächlich mal was (Unfälle sind ja glücklicherweise selten, sind aber bekanntlich selbst bei Vollprofis nicht auszuschließen): Glaubt Ihr, Eure Unfallversicherung zahlt einen Cent für Eure Reha, wenn Ihr doch was offensichtlich Illegales getan habt?

*... zur "Ethik" des Gesetzeignorierens generell* (SIDDHARTHA): Wenn ich mit einer offensichtlich unsinnigen Regelung nicht einverstanden bin und durch mein abweichendes Verhalten niemanden schädige, ist es ja durchaus okay, sie nicht zu befolgen. Aber das Engagement dagegen kann das nicht ersetzen. Du kannst ja bspw auch gegen das Urheberrecht sein und illegal Musik runterladen, aber Du unterscheidest Dich nach außen in nichts von einer Person, die das aus "niedrigeren" Motiven tut.

*... zum "Kausalitätsprinzip" bzw dem Vorwurf der Agitation* (Eisenfaust): Du stellst richtigerweise fest, dass diese Aktion zunächst mal nur auf einer Quelle zu beruhen scheint, die zudem persönlich interessiert ist. Abgesehen von dem (unwahrscheinlichen) Fall, dass #1 auf einer totalen Ente beruht (es ist ja wohl kein Gesetzestext, sondern eher sowas wie eine Veröffentlichung in einem Amtsblatt, oder?), kann man aber -- auch ohne einer "Agitation" zu erliegen und unter voller Berücksichtigung der Belange der durch rücksichtslose Biker gestörten Wanderer, einfach nur durch Nachdenken -- zu dem Schluss kommen, dass flächendeckende Bikeverbote nicht nur unsere Interessen verletzen, sondern die vorgeblichen Ziele nicht erreichen. Oder woran zweifelst Du, Eisenfaust?

*... zu Mailaktionen generell:* Einerseits hätten wir ohne Web wohl erst 2006 vor Ort von derartigen Verboten erfahren, man könnte nie so niedrigschwellig viele Leute zur Meinungsbekundung animieren und damit einen breiten Protest auslösen. Andererseits stimme ich der hier bereits einige Male geäußerten Befürchtung zu, dass unsere Stellungnahmen entsprechend wenig Gewicht haben, im schlimmsten Fall einfach ignoriert werden. Ich meine, zumindest ein paar Papierbriefe sollte uns das Thema schon wert sein. Wobei ich zweifle, dass die von clemson genannten Tourismusbüros dafür die richtigen Adressen wären, denn das Weiterleiten an die eigentlichen Entscheidungsträge würde da schon schwieriger. Warum sollten wir nicht die direkt anschreiben? Etwa den Tiziano Mellarini? Hat jemand eine Adresse?

*... zu Boykottaufrufen gegen das Trentin:* Würde ja (a) erst im Sommer 2006 eine spürbare Wirkung entfalten, und (b) bezweifle ich, ob die Wirkungen tatsächlich spürbar sind. Denn dazu müssten wohl schon Größenordungen von 50% der Biker wegbleiben, und dazu ist allein der Lago schon viel zu etabliert, und wohl 90% der Alpencrosser werden mal das Trentin touchieren...

Sollte das Gesetz nicht doch noch abgewandt werden können, würde wohl erst sowas wie eine Verlegung des Bikefestivals ein deutliches Zeichen setzen. Haben die Veranstalter den Mumm dazu? Zumal sie ja von der Ausnahmeregelung profitieren könnten.

*... zur Argumentation des Artikels:* Die ist schon ganz schön fies. Schauts Euch nochmal an. Da ist ja wirklich nicht davon die Rede, dass die interessanten Trails gesperrt werden sollen. Sondern nur, dass die anderen geöffnet werden. Und es ist viel die Rede von individueller Verantwortung, von sorgfältigem Ausgleich zwischen den Nutzergruppen (zumal ja eine [wenn auch fragwürdige] Bikervertretung beteiligt wurde), von einer Steigerung (!) der Attraktivität des Trentin und vor allem vom Schutz der unerfahrenen, jungen Biker, die sich ja so leicht verletzen könnten. Dargegen zu argumentieren ist nicht einfach
Dass wir uns auch auf steileren Wegen in der Regel nix antun und die Unfallgefahr auf breiteren Wegen möglicherweise eher höher ist, müsste man durch Zahlen belegen, die es wohl nicht gibt
Dass sich Wanderer durch viele Biker (und seien sie auch noch so freundlich) gestört fühlen, ist ein nicht wegzudiskutierender Punkt. Das müssen wir hinnehmen und können allenfalls darauf verweisen, dass die Wahrnehmung der SAT ebenso einseitig ist und wir gleiche Wegerechte verlangen.
Zur Rücksichtnahme durch Biker: Wenn sie offensichtlich nicht durchweg gegeben ist, müssen wir uns fragen lassen, wie man sie sonst durchsetzen sollte. Der Verweis auf die Trail Rules ist da etwas schwach, denn die Wahrnehmung der Realität ist wohl eine andere.
Das einzige, was wir bisher (glaubwürdig?) vermitteln, ist, dass die Attraktivität des Trentin für Biker dadurch nicht steigen würde.
Und dann haben wir noch das Problem, dass wir auf Argumente antworten, die zum Teil möglicherweise nur vorgeschoben sind. Die eigentliche Aufgabe steht noch bevor, und das ist der direkte, *ehrliche* Dialog mit Provinzregierung und Verbänden anderer Nutzergruppen.

Jetzt hab ich bestimmt noch was vergessen, aber das möge erstmal reichen...


----------



## bluemuc (10. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> die MB Rider ist auch dabei!



 



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> @DIMB: habe euch das email weitergeleitet, da ich ab morgen für 2 woche unerreichbar in Indien bin



gute reise, viel erfolg, spaß!


----------



## marco (10. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> *... zum "Kausalitätsprinzip" bzw dem Vorwurf der Agitation* (Eisenfaust): Du stellst richtigerweise fest, dass diese Aktion zunächst mal nur auf einer Quelle zu beruhen scheint, die zudem persönlich interessiert ist. Abgesehen von dem (unwahrscheinlichen) Fall, dass #1 auf einer totalen Ente beruht (es ist ja wohl kein Gesetzestext, sondern eher sowas wie eine Veröffentlichung in einem Amtsblatt, oder?), kann man aber -- auch ohne einer "Agitation" zu erliegen und unter voller Berücksichtigung der Belange der durch rücksichtslose Biker gestörten Wanderer, einfach nur durch Nachdenken -- zu dem Schluss kommen, dass flächendeckende Bikeverbote nicht nur unsere Interessen verletzen, sondern die vorgeblichen Ziele nicht erreichen. Oder woran zweifelst Du, Eisenfaust?



einmal für alle "meine" quelle:



> Reg.delib.n.   2083
> 
> 
> Prot. n. 29/I/6
> ...



Quelle: http://www.provincia.tn.it/giunta/scripts/ViewDoc.ASP?Item=0&Type=HTML


Meine "agitation" ist eine einfache protest gegen dieses gesetz, weil ich weiter auf den trails in trentino fahren und fotografieren möchte. Der rest (interessen uns.) ist nur quatsch.


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Der rest (interessen uns.) ist nur quatsch.


Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## bluemuc (10. Oktober 2005)

nochmal für die, die ihren unmut per mail äußern möchten (geht auch auf deutsch) unten die liste der fremdenverkehrsämter.

schreibt wenn möglich auch an eure hoteliers, kneipenwirte, bikeläden, bike-verleiher, dass ihr evtl. nicht mehr kommen werdet, wenn dieses gesetz in kraft tritt. 

bitte bleibt höflich. danke!  


Azienda per il turismo
TRENTO E MONTE BONDONE
38100 Trento
Via Alfieri, 4
Tel.0461/983880 
Fax 0461/232426 
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
ROVERETO E VALLAGARINA
38068 Rovereto
Corso Rosmini, 6
Tel 0464/430363 
Fax 0464/435528
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo della
VALLE DI FIEMME
38033 Cavalese
Via F.lli Bronzetti, 60 
Tel 0462/241111
Fax 0462/241199
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo della
VAL DI FASSA
38032 Canazei
Strèda de Dolèda 10/B
Tel 0462/602466 
Fax 0462/602278
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
SAN MARTINO DI CASTROZZA, PRIMIERO E VANOI
38058 San Martino di Castrozza
Via Passo Rolle, 165
Tel. 0439/768867
Fax 0439/768814
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
LAGORAI, VALSUGANA ORIENTALE E TESINO
38053 Castello Tesino
Via Dante 10
Tel 0461/593322 
Fax 0461/593306
[email protected]

VALSUGANA VACANZE
Azienda per il turismo
38056 Levico Terme
Villa Sissi, Parco delle Terme, 3
Tel. 0461/706101
Fax 0461/706004
Numero verde 800 018925
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
ALTOPIANO DI PINÈ E VALLE DI CEMBRA
38042 Baselga di Pinè
Via C. Battisti, 106
Tel. 0461/557028
Fax 0461/557577
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
FOLGARIA, LAVARONE E LUSERNA
38064 Folgaria
Via Roma, 60
Tel. 0464/721133 
Fax 0464/720250
[email protected]

INGARDA TRENTINO
Azienda per il turismo
38066 Riva del Garda
Giard.di Porta Orientale, 8
Tel 0464/554444
Fax 0464/520308
[email protected] 

Azienda per il turismo
TERME DI COMANO - DOLOMITI Dl BRENTA
38077 Ponte Arche
Via C. Battisti, 38/D
Tel. 0465/702626
Fax 0465/702281
[email protected]

MADONNA DI CAMPIGLIO - PINZOLO - VAL RENDENA
Azienda per il turismo
38084 Madonna di Campiglio
Via Pradalago, 4
Tel. 0465/447501 
Fax 0465/440404
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo delle
VALLI DI SOLE, PEIO E RABBI
38027 Malè
Via Marconi, 7
Tel 0463/901280 
Fax 0463/901563
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo della
VALLE DI NON
38013 Fondo
Via Roma, 21
Tel. 0463/830133
Fax 0463/830161
[email protected]

Azienda per il turismo
DOLOMITI DI BRENTA, PAGANELLA, ANDALO, LAGO DI MOLVENO, CAVEDAGO, SPORMAGGIORE
38010 Andalo
P.zza Dolomiti, 1
Tel. 0461/585836
Fax 0461/585570
[email protected]


----------



## marco (10. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst Du damit?



2003, als wir gegen die arco verbote protestiert haben, hat mir die SAT vorgeworfen, ich wolle die leute woanders hinschicken (konkurrenten, wie Österreich, z.B). Sie haben nur nicht gemerkt, dass ich durch mehrere aufträge für den lago werbe (immer noch): sie www.lagobiker.it oder die bilder in der BIKE.

Ich bin einer der wenigen italiener, der biket und in D wohnt, dadurch kann ich schnell die letzten news aus dem lago hier veröffentlichen, ohne zu warten, dass jemand gegen ein verbotsschild fährt, am 1. mai 2006. Für die SAT (und nicht nur, siehe "eisenfaust") bin ich ein "agitator". Die echten "agitatoren" sind aber diejenigen, die solchen absurden gesetzte entwerfen und verabschieden, nicht die entäuschten bikers, die protestieren.


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2005)

ahso, danke. Dein obiger Satz war sehr missverständlich.

Viel Spaß in Indien


----------



## RipItKaputt (10. Oktober 2005)

Hab auch gemailt! 
Bin im Sommer noch 601, Dalco und Bocca Navene gefahren und ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht daran denken , dass es das letzte Mal gewesen sein soll!  
Macht mal Aufruhr im DDD-Forum da sind bestimmt noch viele, die auch Mails schicken werden!
Gruz,
Jochen


----------



## Mecka-Joe (10. Oktober 2005)

Einfach umsteigen auf ein Einrad, und jeder Trail gehört dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIMB team (10. Oktober 2005)

Für alle Neulinge im Thread hier noch einmal der Link zur Zusammenfassung und den Mailaddies usw. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188407


----------



## Docta Luga (10. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist schon raus.
Hoffe, dass Einsicht einkehrt, ansonsten ist Südtirol auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## UHU51 (10. Oktober 2005)

An alle Lago-Biker,

da Ihr ja sicher in Erdkunde gut aufgepasst habt wißt Ihr auch zu welchen italienischen Regionen der Gardasee gehört.

Nämlich:

* der Norden zum Trentino
die Grenze verläuft etwa im W vom Idrosee über den Tremalzo - P.so Rocchetta - Mt. Altissimo di Nago - C.ma Valdritta und weiter nach O

* der Westen des Lagos südlich der oben beschriebenen Grenze gehört zu Lambardia

* der Osten des Lagos südlich der oben beschriebenen Grenze zum Veneto

Sollte es also wirklich zu Sperrungen im Trentino kommen - was ja wohl noch nicht endgültig ist - wäre nicht der gesamte See betroffen. Daß es wirklich so weit kommt halte ich für nicht wahrscheinlich. Warum sollte z. B. in Riva ein neues Bike-Zentrum gebaut werden wenn man befürchten muß, daß wegen der angekündigten Sperrungen die Zahl der Biker drastisch zurück gehen würde? Mittlerweile sind die Mountain-Biker am Lago ein Garant für hohe Übernachtungszahlen.
Also, noch nicht den Mut verlieren!


----------



## nochecker (10. Oktober 2005)

...mail ist raus.
gruß nochecker


----------



## landy109 (10. Oktober 2005)

wollte eigentlich nächste woche an den gardasee oder ins berchtesgadener land
meine entscheidung ist gefallen - fahre nach berchtesgaden.
habe das in meiner protestmail auch kund getan
gruß
landy109


----------



## DIMB team (10. Oktober 2005)

Docta Luga schrieb:
			
		

> Mail ist schon raus.
> Hoffe, dass Einsicht einkehrt, ansonsten ist Südtirol auch nicht schlecht.



Evtl. zu früh gefreut:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188213

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIMB team (10. Oktober 2005)

landy109 schrieb:
			
		

> wollte eigentlich nächste woche an den gardasee oder ins berchtesgadener land
> meine entscheidung ist gefallen - fahre nach berchtesgaden.
> habe das in meiner protestmail auch kund getan
> gruß
> landy109



Kleiner Denkanstoß: je mehr im Moment noch runter fahren und ihre Hoteliers etc. problembewusst machen, umso besser !

Boykottieren können wir immer noch, wenn das Gesetz tatsächlich kommen sollte...


----------



## dertutnix (10. Oktober 2005)

HaTe schrieb:
			
		

> ... da Ihr ja sicher in Erdkunde gut aufgepasst habt ...



ok, du hast die lagobiker angesprochen, trotzdem nochmal der deutliche hinweis: es geht um das gesamte TRENTINO! 
schaut euch mal eine karte an und ihr wisst, was das bedeutet. der lago ist da für mich derzeit das kleinste übel, da hier einfach genug wirtschaftsinterssen für ein bestreben der trailöffnung/beibehaltung bestehen!

auch ist mit einem boykott wenig geholfen! wer noch zum lago wollte, sollte dies auch tun und vor ort seine bedenken äußern. die letzten tage am lago haben mir gezeigt, dass die "tourismus-geschäftsleute", die ich getroffen/gesprochen/gesehen hab, durchaus den ernst der lage erkennen und ihre kontakte spielen lassen. also fahrt immer noch ins trentino und zeigt flagge! 
ich freu mich auf alle fälle einmal mehr auf einen jahreswechsel am lago mit biken, wandern, skilaufen und telemarken, die neujahrstour auf den mte stivo, ruhigen orten am lago, vielen tollen menschen und ganz viel dolce vita.   
*OPEN TRAILS! *


----------



## DIMB team (10. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ok, du hast die lagobiker angesprochen, trotzdem nochmal der deutliche hinweis: es geht um das gesamte TRENTINO!
> schaut euch mal eine karte an und ihr wisst, was das bedeutet. der lago ist da für mich derzeit das kleinste übel, da hier einfach genug wirtschaftsinterssen für ein bestreben der trailöffnung/beibehaltung bestehen!
> 
> *OPEN TRAILS! *



Hier noch mal ein Kartenausschnitt für den besseren Überblick:

http://www.trentino.to/it/guide/85202sy,de,SCH1/objectId,RGN27it,curr,EUR,season,at1/home.html


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## fsr_rider (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube, das Problem ist wirklich die Grösse und Vielseitigkeit der Region. Während am Gardasee die Biker eine zahlenmässig so kräftige Gruppe darstellen, dass man allenfalls in den paar praktisch total ausgebuchten Wochen im Juli und August auf sie verzichten könnte, ist das in Edel Ferienorten wie Cortina (ist doch auch noch Trentino, oder?) eher so, dass Biker eine Minderheit sind. Es gibt nun mal Gegenden, wo unter den Bikern eher mal Alpencrosser einen Tag halt machen. Aber der Tourismusverein ist natürlich an Leuten interessiert, die eine oder mehrere Wochen am Stück bleiben, und das nicht in Refugios, sondern in den Hotels und Ferienwohnungen...


----------



## marco (10. Oktober 2005)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das Problem ist wirklich die Grösse und Vielseitigkeit der Region. Während am Gardasee die Biker eine zahlenmässig so kräftige Gruppe darstellen, dass man allenfalls in den paar praktisch total ausgebuchten Wochen im Juli und August auf sie verzichten könnte, ist das in Edel Ferienorten wie Cortina (ist doch auch noch Trentino, oder?) eher so, dass Biker eine Minderheit sind. Es gibt nun mal Gegenden, wo unter den Bikern eher mal Alpencrosser einen Tag halt machen. Aber der Tourismusverein ist natürlich an Leuten interessiert, die eine oder mehrere Wochen am Stück bleiben, und das nicht in Refugios, sondern in den Hotels und Ferienwohnungen...



cortina ist in Veneto ;-)
Aber Canazei, der Pasubio, Folgaria, Asiago, San Martino di Castrozza, Madonna di Campiglio, der Brenta uvm. sind in Trentino


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Oktober 2005)

wenn man die Komentare in diesem Forum liest, müsste man meinen die Biker hätten schon einen sehr beschränkten Horizont was Italien als Bikerland betrifft.....!  
Klar hat die Region Trentino ein paar phenomenale Trails zu bieten.Meine Eltern kommen aus der Region. Kenne die Ecke seit 38 Jahren   Aber zwischen Spanien und Griechenland gibt es sooo viel zu entdecken!
wenn man weiterhin nach Italien will, wieso nicht das tirol, die toscana, umbrien und und und...
Darum sage ich Südfrankreich, Spanien, die Griechischen Inseln oder aber andere Regionen in Italien!
Ob das Trentino die Biker nicht nötig hat, werden wir sehen. Ich hab den Gardasee definitiv gesehen!
Happy Trails


----------



## Jobal (11. Oktober 2005)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Gemeinde.
> Bevor gewisse Agitatoren Lawinen von Beschwerden lostreten möchten, sollte man sich einmal die Frage stellen, weshalb derlei Maßnahmen ergriffen werden! Ich für meinen Teil habe Schwierigkeiten damit, den Lobbyisten-Verschwörungstheorien Glauben zu schenken und halte nach wie vor am Kausalitäts prinzip fest. Die Wirkung erfolgt nie vor der Ursache. Wenn jemand glaubt, die Sperrungen seien übertriebenem Aktionismus zuzuschreiben, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht ebenso übertrieben (und zum Teil dämlich!), gleich mit Protestschreiben zu kontern, nur weil die eingangs erwähnten Agitatoren es geschickt lancieren konnten, ihre persönliche (verengte) Sicht als Sache einer Gemeinschaft verkaufen zu können!
> 
> Man tut hier gerade so, als sei der Gesetzgeber, ob in diesem Land als auch anderswo, unmündig und inkompetent! Das wird durch das reflexartige Schreiben massenhafter Protestmails und -schriebe aufgrund einer solchen 'Publicity' nur noch verstärkt. ich bedaure, daß durch solche Aktionen die Glaubwürdigkeit der MTB-fahrenden Gemeinschaft in Frage gestellt wird.
> ...



Auf welche Kosten zur Beseitigung welcher Probleme beziehst Du Dich denn? Wieviele Beschwerden über Bike am Lago kennst Du? 

Oder ist das vielleicht auch nur pseudo-intellektuelles Geblubber, dass Du von Dir gibst?

Fakt ist, die Region lebt vom Tourismus. Es gibt viele Gruppen von Besuchern, Relaxurlauber, Surfer, Kletterer, Hiker u. Biker, wie groß die Gruppe der Biker ist kann ich nicht sagen. Aber, wenn Du einen Blick auf die Infrastruktur in Riva, Torbole u. Arco wirfst, wirst Du merken, daß es im Vergleich relativ viele Angebote für Biker gibt(mehr als für Surfer, Kletterer u. Hiker). Ergo, halte ich das Argument, daß die Gemeinden überlegen sollten, wer ihnen das Geld bringt für durchaus valide. Mal abgesehen, daß auf die manche Biker auch noch ein o. mehrere zusätzliche Gäste kommen,  (i.e. Familie), die ohne entsprechende Angebote für MTBler, dann eben auch ausbleiben.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## cybal (11. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> großartig leute!!! Die teilnahme an die protestaktion ist sehr groß, ich freue mich!
> Ich versuche jetzt die t-shirts zu organisieren, es wird aber bis ende des monats dauern, da ich bald nach indien fahre (dort gibt es keine SAT! ;-)).



cool! gibt es schon details über die t-shirts? wo kann man sie kaufen? ab wann? möchte auch eines..


----------



## bluemuc (11. Oktober 2005)

cybal schrieb:
			
		

> cool! gibt es schon details über die t-shirts? wo kann man sie kaufen? ab wann? möchte auch eines..



guten morgen! siehe unten



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche jetzt die t-shirts zu organisieren, es wird aber bis ende des monats dauern, da ich bald nach indien fahre (dort gibt es keine SAT! ;-)).


----------



## cybal (11. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen! siehe unten



danke für den sarkasmus.. das hatte ich schon verstanden daß es bis ende oktober nix geben wird, aber nachdem ich marco kenne, und ich deshalb auch weiss, daß er ziemlich gut planen kann ab wann es artikel geben wird, habe ich die frage gestellt, ob er schon vorstellungen hat, wo und ab wann es die t-shirts geben wird.


p.s. habe schon einige t-shirts von marco, und die sind echt lohnenswert! schade daß die bade-saison schon fertig ist und man diese erst nächstes jahr am lago tragen wird können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Oktober 2005)

cybal schrieb:
			
		

> habe schon einige t-shirts von marco, und die sind echt lohnenswert! schade daß die bade-saison schon fertig ist ...


kleiderschwimmen?


----------



## bluemuc (11. Oktober 2005)

cybal schrieb:
			
		

> danke für den sarkasmus.. das hatte ich schon verstanden daß es bis ende oktober nix geben wird, aber nachdem ich marco kenne, und ich deshalb auch weiss, daß er ziemlich gut planen kann ab wann es artikel geben wird, habe ich die frage gestellt, ob er schon vorstellungen hat, wo und ab wann es die t-shirts geben wird.



ging aus deiner fragestellung nicht hervor. 

sarkasmus?? ich??? ähhh, ich bin blond......   perdere! 



			
				cybal schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. habe schon einige t-shirts von marco, und die sind echt lohnenswert! schade daß die bade-saison schon fertig ist und man diese erst nächstes jahr am lago tragen wird können!



auch wenn die shirts gut sind/werden, wäre mir wesentlich lieber wir müssten sie gar nicht tragen....


----------



## taifun (11. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ging aus deiner fragestellung nicht hervor.
> 
> sarkasmus?? ich??? ähhh, ich bin blond......   perdere!
> 
> ...



Aber so ganz ohne.....  ,ich weiß ja nicht  

Dann dürfen nirgens mehr fahrn,nicht wahr


----------



## bluemuc (11. Oktober 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so ganz ohne.....  ,ich weiß ja nicht
> 
> Dann dürfen nirgens mehr fahrn,nicht wahr



 huch!!! 

ischsachheutbessernixmehr....  

oder doch.... : leute, wer hat noch nicht gemailt????

adressen siehe oben.

auf gehts!


----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2005)

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihre wichtige Bemerkungen über die neue Gesetze dem zuständigen Büro in Trient weitergeleitet haben.
> 
> ...



^^ Heute so als Antwort bekommen


----------



## Cubabike (11. Oktober 2005)

Hab ich eben auch bekommen!
Scheint, als ob die (nicht-)zuständigen italienischen Behörden die Mailflut einfach an das nächstgelegene Büro weiterleiten - naja, so erzeugen sie wenigstens ihre eigene, hausgemachte DOS-Attacke, und man kann nicht behaupten, dass wir an dem Mailstau schuld seien   

Aus lauter Trotz gegen das neue Gesetz fahr ich morgen übrigens ins Karwendel (Spontantrip auf die Falkenhütte bzw. Plumsjochtrail), kann das dann als Protest-Aktion N°1 abhaken! 

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## carmin (11. Oktober 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Aus lauter Trotz gegen das neue Gesetz fahr ich morgen übrigens ins Karwendel (Spontantrip auf die Falkenhütte bzw. Plumsjochtrail), kann das dann als Protest-Aktion N°1 abhaken!


Nimm auch gleich ein Kamerateam eines norditalienischen Senders mit. Sonst haben die ja gar nix von Deinem Karwendel-Trip.


----------



## klot (11. Oktober 2005)

Mail an [email protected] ist weg


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> In den restlichen gebieten von trentino weiss ich nicht was los ist, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass irgendeine gemeinde, die ein bissl gehirn und interesse in sommertourismus hat, das gesetz je durchsetzten wird. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die trail-polizisten nicht aus der region kommen, sonder aus der kommunen.




Na also, einer hat es kapiert!  
Viele Gesetze in Italien, gleich wieviel Gedöhns darum gemacht wird, werden schlicht NICHT oder nur sehr lax durchgesetzt. Das hat nichts mit Ignoranz meinerseits zu tun sondern mit der guten Kenntnis meiner Landsleute. Dieses Gesetz wurde beschlossen um gewissen Lobbys ( Forstbehörde, SAT ) einen Gefallen zu tun und den Anschein zu wahren daß deren Interessen gewahrt werden. Meine Güte, das solltet ihr doch aus der deutschen Politik zur Genüge kennen   

Selbstverständlich habe ich auch Protestmails geschrieben und abgeschickt,allerdings habe ich die an die zuständigen Gemeindeverwaltungen geschickt und an Hotels und Gaststätten. Die Tourismusbüros leiten die Mails schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur weiter und kümmern sich nicht weiter drum.

Alle Mails die bei Hotels&Restaurants&Bikeshops eingehen werden zumindest dafür sorgen, daß die von Marco angesprochenen Hoteliers und Gastronomen sich vor Ort stark machen werden dafür zu sorgen daß so wenig als möglich durchgesetzt wird.

Was die Haftung betrifft bin ich der Meinung, daß erwachsene Leute, die genug Geld verdienen um zum Lago zu fahren, auch noch etwas über haben sollten für eine entsprechende Unfall-Versicherung, die auch dann greift wenn eine Extrem-Sportart ausgeübt wird. Biken gehört nunmal dazu. Es wird natürlich schwierig, wenn es zu einem Unfall auf einem "illegalen" Trail kommt.

Aber nochmal: ich glaube nicht daß das Verbot flächendeckend durchgesetzt wird und wenn ein paar extreme Trails gesperrt werden geht davon die Welt nicht unter. Die Lombardei ist nahe und viele extreme Trails finden sich ebenfalls in Nähe des Idro-Sees und der umliegenden Bergwelt. Schonmal in der Nähe von Bagolino gewesen? Hammer........

Erweitert euren Horizont! Der Lago ist nicht der Nabel der Bike-Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (11. Oktober 2005)

@adrenalino:
Hm, ich weiß nicht, ob ich da Deinem Optimismus folgen kann.
Zumindest hat mich die Meldung heute morgen im Radio, dass die Koalitionsklitsche von Mussolini äääh Berlusconi das Wahlrecht ändern will, damit sie auch in einem halben Jahr bei der anstehenden Wahl noch an der Regierung bleiben, doch ziemlich aufgeschreckt - oder wird das Wahlgesetz auch nur geschwind geändert, damit nur proforma eine bestimmte Gruppe Lobbyisten beruhigt und beschwichtigt wird?? 
Ich weiß, der Vergleich ist ein wenig hanebüchen, aber sich sorglos und blind+taub zu stellen ist meiner Ansicht nach zu wenig (und immerhin hat die italienische Opposition scheinbar schon 570 Änderungsanträge zu dem neuen Wahlgesetz beantragt, nur um dieses aufzuhalten!!)...

Sehr nachdenklich

Cubabike


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Oktober 2005)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> @adrenalino:
> Hm, ich weiß nicht, ob ich da Deinem Optimismus folgen kann.
> Zumindest hat mich die Meldung heute morgen im Radio, dass die Koalitionsklitsche von Mussolini äääh Berlusconi das Wahlrecht ändern will, damit sie auch in einem halben Jahr bei der anstehenden Wahl noch an der Regierung bleiben, doch ziemlich aufgeschreckt - oder wird das Wahlgesetz auch nur geschwind geändert, damit nur proforma eine bestimmte Gruppe Lobbyisten beruhigt und beschwichtigt wird??
> Ich weiß, der Vergleich ist ein wenig hanebüchen, aber sich sorglos und blind+taub zu stellen ist meiner Ansicht nach zu wenig (und immerhin hat die italienische Opposition scheinbar schon 570 Änderungsanträge zu dem neuen Wahlgesetz beantragt, nur um dieses aufzuhalten!!)...
> ...




Hm, ich kann nicht sehen daß ich mich sorglos blind und taub stelle, wo steht das geschrieben???  Kann ich in keinem meiner Posts entdecken......
Mich hat das Gesetz im Trentino genauso betroffen gemacht wie jeden anderen auch aber ich weiß nunmal wie Italien "tickt". Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich mir nen paar Tage Urlaub nehmen ( Bike wäre natürlich dabei ) an den Lago fahren und mal vor Ort mit Verantwortlichen ein paar ernste Worte wechseln!
Da das aus beruflichen Gründen nicht geht schreibe ich weiterhin Hotels & gastronmoische Einrichtungen am Lago an. Bringt meiner Meinung nach mehr als die Mailboxen der Touri-Info zu verstopfen.

Was "Musso-Berlusconi"   angeht und das Gesetz.......das steht laut italienischen Zeitungen zum einen auf sehr unsicheren Füßen ( viele in der Koalition stehen dem Gesetz sehr skeptisch gegenüber ) zum anderen braucht er in beiden Kammern die Mehrheit und die Unterschrift des Staatspräsidenten.
Außerdem haben die letzten Landtagswahlen gezeigt, wohin die Reise geht. Da haben die derart auf die Mütze bekommen, au weia.......die nächste Wahl wird wahrscheinlich ein Desaster für ihn und seine Fascho-Freunde, soviel können die gar nicht ändern um durchzukommen.

Sollten die Italiener trotzdem diese Pappnase wiederwählen.....dann geb ich meinen Pass zurück und werd Deutscher!!


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, einer hat es kapiert!
> Viele Gesetze in Italien, gleich wieviel Gedöhns darum gemacht wird, werden schlicht NICHT oder nur sehr lax durchgesetzt ...
> 
> ... Was die Haftung betrifft bin ich der Meinung, daß erwachsene Leute, die genug Geld verdienen um zum Lago zu fahren, auch noch etwas über haben sollten für eine entsprechende Unfall-Versicherung, die auch dann greift wenn eine Extrem-Sportart ausgeübt wird. Biken gehört nunmal dazu. Es wird natürlich schwierig, wenn es zu einem Unfall auf einem "illegalen" Trail kommt.



hm, bitte verbessere mich: ein gesetz tritt einfach am tag x in kraft. ab diesem tag gilt das gesetz. wie das dann jeder handhabt, ist primöär jedermanns eigene geschichte. ungut wird die sache nur, wenn es durch ein verstärktes und bewusstes ignorieren einer minderheit zu einem nachteil der allgemeinheit führt ... insofern hat das nichts mit kapieren o.ä. zu tun ...

das problem "haftung" ist vielschichtiger! wenn du privat unterwegs bist, hast du sicher recht. häufig wenden sich aber dann die versicherungen an die "verursacher", um ihrerseits wieder ihre ausgaben zurückzufordern, ergo der verunfallte biker das nur z.t. steuern kann.
für mich als guide ist die haftungsfrage jobschädigend, denn auf einem nicht freigegebenen weg bin ich ausschliesslich auf eigenes risiko unterwegs, der kleinste schaden kann dann ein teueres und "einschneidendes" ergebnis nach sich ziehen. dies betrifft ALLE geführten touren, ob das den einzelnen guides immer bewusst ist, ist eine andere frage ...


und schliesslich kotzt es mich schlicht und einfach an, dass ich beim ausüben meines sports und tw. auch jobs dann "kriminalisiert" werde


----------



## bluemuc (11. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, einer hat es kapiert!



ich denke, das ist durchaus auch anderen zuzugestehen. wobei es damit nicht getan ist.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Gesetze in Italien, gleich wieviel Gedöhns darum gemacht wird, werden schlicht NICHT oder nur sehr lax durchgesetzt. Das hat nichts mit Ignoranz meinerseits zu tun sondern mit der guten Kenntnis meiner Landsleute. Dieses Gesetz wurde beschlossen um gewissen Lobbys ( Forstbehörde, SAT ) einen Gefallen zu tun und den Anschein zu wahren daß deren Interessen gewahrt werden. Meine Güte, das solltet ihr doch aus der deutschen Politik zur Genüge kennen



das mag sein. nichts desto trotz wird es ein gesetz geben, das im fall des falles angewendet werden kann. mir ist kein gesetz lieber, als ein nicht oder nur lax angewandtes.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich habe ich auch Protestmails geschrieben und abgeschickt,allerdings habe ich die an die zuständigen Gemeindeverwaltungen geschickt und an Hotels und Gaststätten. Die Tourismusbüros leiten die Mails schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur weiter und kümmern sich nicht weiter drum.



das raten wir hier seit beginn des threads. wenn du adressen postest, die du für aufnahmefähig hältst, z.b. gemeindeverwaltungen, dann freu sicher nicht nur ich mich drüber.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Mails die bei Hotels&Restaurants&Bikeshops eingehen werden zumindest dafür sorgen, daß die von Marco angesprochenen Hoteliers und Gastronomen sich vor Ort stark machen werden dafür zu sorgen daß so wenig als möglich durchgesetzt wird.



stimmt. immer noch. wie oben bereits geschildert, ist die hotellerie und das gastgewerbe bereits tätig.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Haftung betrifft bin ich der Meinung, daß erwachsene Leute, die genug Geld verdienen um zum Lago zu fahren, auch noch etwas über haben sollten für eine entsprechende Unfall-Versicherung, die auch dann greift wenn eine Extrem-Sportart ausgeübt wird. Biken gehört nunmal dazu. Es wird natürlich schwierig, wenn es zu einem Unfall auf einem "illegalen" Trail kommt.



der letzte satz sagt ja alles. jede auch noch so teure und/oder gute versicherung wird ihre dienste verweigern, wenn jemand auf einem illegalen trail zu schaden kommt.




			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nochmal: ich glaube nicht daß das Verbot flächendeckend durchgesetzt wird und wenn ein paar extreme Trails gesperrt werden geht davon die Welt nicht unter. Die Lombardei ist nahe und viele extreme Trails finden sich ebenfalls in Nähe des Idro-Sees und der umliegenden Bergwelt. Schonmal in der Nähe von Bagolino gewesen? Hammer...
> 
> Erweitert euren Horizont! Der Lago ist nicht der Nabel der Bike-Welt!



wenn es bei ein paar extremen trails bleibt, ok. aber bleibts dabei? 

im übrigen entscheide ich immer noch lieber selbst, wo ich bike und wo nicht. 

was garantiert uns, dass es in den regionen, in die wir mangels energie, lust, engagement jetzt was gegen dieses gesetz zu tun ausweichen, nicht in einigen jahren genaus so geht??

wir haben jetzt zeit, etwas zu unternehmen. jede idee ist willkommen und der wille in menge ist vorhanden.  

also: weitermachen


----------



## carmin (11. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird natürlich schwierig, wenn es zu einem Unfall auf einem "illegalen" Trail kommt


Eben. Und wer sagt, dass nicht auch bald andere Regionen illegal werden? Die BaWü-2m-Regel macht offenbar auch Schule.

edit: blue war schneller 

Aber ich möchte Adrenalino zustimmen, dass wir nicht nur Tourismusbüros anschreiben sollten. Adressen von politisch Verantwortlichen? Oder warum auch nicht mal die SAT über unsere (entspannte) Sicht der Dinge aufklären?


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hm, bitte verbessere mich: ein gesetz tritt einfach am tag x in kraft. ab diesem tag gilt das gesetz. wie das dann jeder handhabt, ist primöär jedermanns eigene geschichte. ungut wird die sache nur, wenn es durch ein verstärktes und bewusstes ignorieren einer minderheit zu einem nachteil der allgemeinheit führt ... insofern hat das nichts mit kapieren o.ä. zu tun ...
> 
> das problem "haftung" ist vielschichtiger! wenn du privat unterwegs bist, hast du sicher recht. häufig wenden sich aber dann die versicherungen an die "verursacher", um ihrerseits wieder ihre ausgaben zurückzufordern, ergo der verunfallte biker das nur z.t. steuern kann.
> für mich als guide ist die haftungsfrage jobschädigend, denn auf einem nicht freigegebenen weg bin ich ausschliesslich auf eigenes risiko unterwegs, der kleinste schaden kann dann ein teueres und "einschneidendes" ergebnis nach sich ziehen. dies betrifft ALLE geführten touren, ob das den einzelnen guides immer bewusst ist, ist eine andere frage ...
> ...




Natürlich bezog sich meine Aussage auf privates Unterwegssein. Für professionell geführte Touren stellt dieses Gesetz natürlich ein fast nicht zu überwindendes Hindernis dar.
Man könnte den Jungs&Mädels, die das Gesetz beschlossen und verabschiedet haben auch auf dieses Art und Weise kalte Füße machen:

Sollen tatsächlich Wegsperrungen im großen Stil durchgesetzt werden dann sind die Behörden in Italien verpflichtet, die gesperrten Wege auf Karten und Tafeln kenntlich zu machen. ( da steht dann z.b in Karten "solo per atraversare da piedi" also nur zum Wandern erlaubt ).
Das liegt u.a. daran da es in Italien eine große Pfadfinder-Tradition gibt und es eben aus Gründen der Haftung allen "Scouts" bekannt sein muss auf welchen Wegen sie sich bewegen dürfen und wo nicht ( gibt ja auch Routen die nur Bergsteigern vorbehalten sind ).
Das gleiche gilt für geführte MTB-Touren.

Da kann ich nur sagen: viel Spaß meine Damen und Herren beim Kartografieren!
Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss: findet eine geführte Tour auf einem gesperrten Weg statt der aber nicht als solcher zu erkennen ist ( Markierung, Karte, Tafel ) und es passiert etwas, dann haftet die Provinz bzw. der Staat weil er seiner Sorgfaltspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist.

Es gibt nunmal keine 100%ige Garantie und Sicherheit für alles.

Nochmal: ich sehe die Sache nicht blauäugig, ignoriere sie oder will sie verharmlosen.
Aber differenzieren muss man schon. Was wird beschlossen, warum wird es beschlossen, wie ist es überhaupt durchzusetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen tatsächlich Wegsperrungen im großen Stil durchgesetzt werden dann sind die Behörden in Italien verpflichtet, die gesperrten Wege auf Karten und Tafeln kenntlich zu machen ...
> Da kann ich nur sagen: viel Spaß meine Damen und Herren beim Kartografieren!
> Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss: findet eine geführte Tour auf einem gesperrten Weg statt der aber nicht als solcher zu erkennen ist ( Markierung, Karte, Tafel ) und es passiert etwas, dann haftet die Provinz bzw. der Staat weil er seiner Sorgfaltspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist ...



richtig. zumindest in d würde es aber im falle eines falles dann eine einzelfalluntersuchung geben ...

bin in vielem mit dir einer meinung. nur bei einem punkt unterscheiden wir uns: ich habe keine lust, gesetzlich gesperrte wege zu fahren. hab jahrelang in zig diskussionen mit allenmöglichen leuten mich rechtfertigen müssen, warum ich trotz verbot genau auf diesem weg unterwegs bin. deswegen hab ich nachwievor mit österreich ein problem. auch wenn ich anerkenn', dass dort massiv an bikerouten gearbeitet wird. und trotzdem halte ich es da wie blue und entscheide lieber selber, wo ich bike. 

bei einem bin ich mir auch sicher, das gesetz wird nicht unterscheiden, ob du privat oder beruflich unterwegs bist ...


----------



## fsr_rider (11. Oktober 2005)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die Komentare in diesem Forum liest, müsste man meinen die Biker hätten schon einen sehr beschränkten Horizont was Italien als Bikerland betrifft.....!
> Klar hat die Region Trentino ein paar phenomenale Trails zu bieten.Meine Eltern kommen aus der Region. Kenne die Ecke seit 38 Jahren   Aber zwischen Spanien und Griechenland gibt es sooo viel zu entdecken!
> wenn man weiterhin nach Italien will, wieso nicht das tirol, die toscana, umbrien und und und...
> Darum sage ich Südfrankreich, Spanien, die Griechischen Inseln oder aber andere Regionen in Italien!
> ...



Wie sieht es denn mit Bergen in Italien so aus? Klar, am Lago hat es genug davon. In Südtirol auch, aber die sind ja auch nicht unbedingt liberaler. Ich kenne sonst noch die Sibillinischen Berge, war da auch schon mal ein paar Tage zum Biken. Da hat es auch Klasse Trails, aber sie sind schon was dünner gesäht als am Lago. Das Rennvelo ist dort fast praktischer, da hast du einsame Strassen bis zum Abwinken...

Wie sieht es denn sonst aus? Weiter nach Süden als Rom
ist relativ unpraktisch (recht weit). Was hat Italien sonst zu bieten, wo man mal 1000 Hm am Stück auf einer Schotterpiste machen kann? Klar, die Seealpen (ligurische Grenzkammer), die passt auch in das Schema. Gibt es weniger bekannte, andere Reviere?


----------



## bluemuc (11. Oktober 2005)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit Bergen in Italien so aus? Klar, am Lago hat es genug davon. In Südtirol auch, aber die sind ja auch nicht unbedingt liberaler. Ich kenne sonst noch die Sibillinischen Berge, war da auch schon mal ein paar Tage zum Biken. Da hat es auch Klasse Trails, aber sie sind schon was dünner gesäht als am Lago. Das Rennvelo ist dort fast praktischer, da hast du einsame Strassen bis zum Abwinken...
> 
> Wie sieht es denn sonst aus? Weiter nach Süden als Rom
> ist relativ unpraktisch (recht weit). Was hat Italien sonst zu bieten, wo man mal 1000 Hm am Stück auf einer Schotterpiste machen kann? Klar, die Seealpen (ligurische Grenzkammer), die passt auch in das Schema. Gibt es weniger bekannte, andere Reviere?



ich denke, dass du mit dieser frage besser in "reisen, routen und reviere" aufgehoben bist. 

hier gehts um das gesetz im trentino und dabei sollten wir bleiben.
danke!


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich möchte Adrenalino zustimmen, dass wir nicht nur Tourismusbüros anschreiben sollten. Adressen von politisch Verantwortlichen?  Oder warum auch nicht mal die SAT über unsere (entspannte) Sicht der Dinge aufklären?



Guggst ihr alle hier, da findet ihr z.b.alle Mail-Adressen der Leute die in der Stadtverwaltung von Riva del Garda arbeiten bzw. die Leute die in der Komunalverwaltung sitzen:

http://www.comune.rivadelgarda.tn.it/comune/ammcom/consiglio/composizione

Desweiteren:

Adalberto Mosaner, Vizebürgermeister von Riva
[email protected]

Pierluigi Bagozzi, u.a. Beauftragter für Sportstätten
[email protected]

Paolo Matteotti, Stadtverordneter
[email protected]

Luca Grazioli, Stellvertreter des Bürgermeisters
[email protected]

Salvador Valandro, Stellvertreter des Bürgermeisters ( wieviele haben die eigentlich?????   )
[email protected]


Sobald ich Zeit habe poste ich mal meine italienische Mail die ich geschickt habe.
@dertutnix
Im übrigen habe auch ich keine Lust gesetzlich gesperrte Wege zu fahren. Wie kommsten dadrauf? Hab ich das geschrieben? Da muss ich geistig umnachtet gewesen sein......


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Oktober 2005)

Nachtrag:

Hier die Seite der SAT  

http://www.sat.tn.it/Home/

Los gehts.......


----------



## bluemuc (12. Oktober 2005)

hey klasse! vielen dank  

also leute, nochmal alle in die tasten hauen!


----------



## der alte ron (12. Oktober 2005)

So die Mails -  auch an die SAT sind raus !

*Leute , wer auch nur etwas Grips im Kopf hat , fährt unter diesen Umständen nicht zum Bike Festival/Marathon 2006 an den Gardasee .*
*Sie wollen uns und unsere Kohle nicht , die wir trotz z. T. der überteuerten , italienischen Gastronomie dort ausgegeben haben?*
*OK !*


*Ich würde vorschlagen auch Mails zum Thema an Upsolut zu schreiben , die haben warscheinlich mit den dortigen Behörden über die Jahre Kontakte geknüpft und können zusätzlich Druck ausüben , da sie die Gewinne von dieser Veranstaltung nicht unbedingt durch die Lappen gehen lassen wollen!*

[email protected]

Ciao , Nikolay


----------



## der alte ron (12. Oktober 2005)

Nachtrag : 
Schreibt doch eine Rundmail an alle DIMBos mit dem Hinweis auf diese Aktion , viele werden das sonst nicht mitbekommen und können sich nicht daran beteidigen !


----------



## Fetz (12. Oktober 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag :
> Schreibt doch eine Rundmail an alle DIMBos mit dem Hinweis auf diese Aktion , viele werden das sonst nicht mitbekommen und können sich nicht daran beteidigen !


Also ich hab meine am 10.10. erhalten.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Oktober 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> So die Mails -  auch an die SAT sind raus !
> 
> *Leute , wer auch nur etwas Grips im Kopf hat , fährt unter diesen Umständen nicht zum Bike Festival/Marathon 2006 an den Gardasee .*
> *Sie wollen uns und unsere Kohle nicht , die wir trotz z. T. der überteuerten , italienischen Gastronomie dort ausgegeben haben?*
> *OK !*




Genau das finde ich genau den falschen Weg! Wie wir wissen scheinen sich Hotels&Gastronomie dort unten mittlerweile ins Zeug dafür zu legen daß das Gesetz nicht verabschiedet wird oder eben von den örtlichen Behörden schlicht ignoriert wird!

Wir würden genau die Leute bestrafen die sich im Moment darum kümmern daß der Bike-Tourismus nicht Vergangenheit wird.

Im Gegenteil, wie wäre es denn, wenn wir alle hinfahren, uns mit allen anderen Bikern dort vereinigen und eine große angelegte Protest-Aktion starten? Das könnte man doch über die entsprechenden MTB-Foren in anderen Ländern gut koordinieren?
Stellt euch das mal vor, tausende Biker fallen in Riva zum Protest ein.......


Wegbleiben ist mir persönlich zu einfach.......hinfahren und den Unmut direkt vor Ort äußern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (12. Oktober 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab meine am 10.10. erhalten.


 
Schei$$e , ich hab ja ne neue Mailadresse !
An wen muß ich die weitergeben ?
Danke !


----------



## bluemuc (12. Oktober 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Schei$$e , ich hab ja ne neue Mailadresse !
> An wen muß ich die weitergeben ?
> Danke !



pn gucken


----------



## meikltschäcksn (12. Oktober 2005)

ich muß gleich heulen, kein witz.


----------



## bluemuc (12. Oktober 2005)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:
			
		

> ich muß gleich heulen, kein witz.



glaub ich dir. aber erst mailen!!


----------



## as11111 (12. Oktober 2005)

Mail ist raus


----------



## bluemuc (12. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das finde ich genau den falschen Weg! Wie wir wissen scheinen sich Hotels&Gastronomie dort unten mittlerweile ins Zeug dafür zu legen daß das Gesetz nicht verabschiedet wird oder eben von den örtlichen Behörden schlicht ignoriert wird!
> 
> Wir würden genau die Leute bestrafen die sich im Moment darum kümmern daß der Bike-Tourismus nicht Vergangenheit wird.



yep 



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegenteil, wie wäre es denn, wenn wir alle hinfahren, uns mit allen anderen Bikern dort vereinigen und eine große angelegte Protest-Aktion starten? Das könnte man doch über die entsprechenden MTB-Foren in anderen Ländern gut koordinieren?
> Stellt euch das mal vor, tausende Biker fallen in Riva zum Protest ein.......



als "letzte konsequenz" sozusagen? wäre eine gelegenheit...



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Wegbleiben ist mir persönlich zu einfach.......hinfahren und den Unmut direkt vor Ort äußern!



nochmal yep  aber niemanden hauen!!


----------



## MATTESM (12. Oktober 2005)

kurz aus internet cafe am gargano: habe unten am lago als das gesetz publik wurde festgestellt, dass anscheinend die gesamte hotellerie praktisch nicht informiert war. das gesetz war zu dem zeitpunkt ja schon lkaengst verabschiedet als es hier im forum aufschlug, am lago wusste keiner bescheid. 2 tage spaeter allerdings die meisten. diese woche soll eine versammlung mit dem buergermeister von arco stattfinden nebst accessor fuer sport. die hotellerie zeigt anzeichen von geordnetem widerstand, auch wenn die erfahrung zeigt dass dies da unten schwer zu organisieren ist und of schnell verfliegt. man sagt das gesetz wuerde lokal durchzusetzen sein und eben in den meisten faellen nicht wirklich verfolgt werden. gesetz ist eine praezisierung eines gesetzes von 1993 und wird fuer den privatmann evt. einfach eine der vielen gesetzesleichen bleiben. fuer gefuehrte professionelle touren allerdings stellt sich ein ganz anderes problem, das der haftung bei unfaellen, da die wege ja offiziell verboten waeren. und das kapiert am lago bislang noch niemand. info zu weiteren bewegungen am lago folgt...

gruesse

..m..

p.s. und immer weiter schreiben! danke allen die hier relevante email adressen gepostet haben...


----------



## Benji (12. Oktober 2005)

Heute die erste Antwort auf eine anfrage an ein Hotel meinerseits: 

"Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir danken Ihnen fuer Ihr freundliches E-mail und gerne teilen wir Ihnen
unsere Web Adresse um Informationen über unser Hotel zu kennen:
www.hoteleuropariva.it.

Die anlage Informationen sind über Sicher Fahrradwege (man kann mit Fahrrad
am Wege mit geneigte Maximum 20%).

Wir stehen gerne zu Ihrer Verfügung und wir verbleiben,

mit freundlichen Gruessen,



Best Western Hotel Europa

die Direktion"

so viel dazu, leider ist mein italienisch sehr schlecht bzw. garnicht vorhanden, also wäre nett wenn mal jemand übersetzen könnte.  

mfg der b


----------



## marco (12. Oktober 2005)

heute habe ich diese frechheit vom Pressebüro trentino bekommen:



> Sui sentieri in sella alla mountain bike,
> nuovi principi per rispettare i valori della montagna
> 
> 
> ...



bin gerade in indien und habe keine zeit alles zu übersetzen. Adrenalino, mahst du vielleicht es?
Kurz gefasst: die verwaltung von trentino steht auf ihres gesetz: für sie ist das "eine entscheidung in richtung qualität".

Fazit: wer nicht protestiert sollte sein bike verschmelzen und wegschmeissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gefasst: die verwaltung von trentino steht auf ihres gesetz: für sie ist das "eine entscheidung in richtung qualität".
> 
> Fazit: wer nicht protestiert sollte sein bike verschmelzen und wegschmeissen.



Schade, dann ist meine qualitative Entscheidung für den erwägten Bikeurlaub nächstes Jahr am Gardasee auch gefallen! Werde, falls es eine offizielle Protestaktion nächstes Jahr gibt, mich gerne beteiligen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## fsr_rider (12. Oktober 2005)

Leute, boykottiert den Gardasee nicht. Klar, was da im Trentino abläuft, dass ist  nicht mies, das ist ober mies!    :kotz: Fragt mich nicht, was die geraucht haben (muss echt gut sein der Stoff) - ach nee, tschuldigung, das sind ja Politiker, da geht das anders, komisches Zeug rauchen tun die nicht um auf solche Entscheidungen zu kommen, die sind in Sachen "komische" Stoffe meist sauber (nee, wirklich!).  

So, jetzt wieder enrsthaft: Wenn die im Trentino solche Entscheide fällen, dann trifft das in erster Linie Gastwirte, die das selber nur in geringen Massen beeinflussen können. Mir ist aber klar, dass das die Stelle ist, wo wir am meisten Drukckansetzen können (wenn wirklich weniger ausgegeben wird). Wird sich nicht vermeiden alssen, so Druck auszuüben, wenn die stur bleiben.

Trotzdem mein Aufruf, den Gardasee nicht zu boykottieren! Denn nur der oberste Teil gehört zum Trentino! Auch ein kleiner Umsaztrückgang in der Hotellerie in Raiva wird ungemein verstärkt, wenn wir möglichst zahlreich in den Orten übernachten, die nicht zum Trentino gehören, also Limone, Gargnano, Malcesine,... Leute, die Gegend um den Gardasse ist eine Traumgegend. Was meint ihr wohl, was nur 10% weniger Übernachtungen (mehr erreichen ja die besten Boykott Aufrufe nicht) in Riva für Eindruck schinden, wenn Limone im selben Jahr schon Ende Mai "Ausgebucht" melden  "muss"?. Also lasst uns doch erst recht hin fahren, aber bei der Auswahl des Hotels  und der Gaststätten sollten wir vermehrt auf die Grenze des Trentinos achten (wenn sich eien Auswahl bietet, klappt ja nicht immer, es hat nicht üebrall so viele Holtels wie am Gardasee selber) - lieber in der Lombardei buchen. Auf den weiterhin erlaubten Trails im Trention können wir ja trotzdem fahren, es spricht zum Beispiel nichts dagegen, auf den Schotterstrassen auf den Altissimo zu biken....

Drum: Leute, gebt nicht weniger aus am Gardasee, sondern jetzt erst recht mehr! Schaut nur wo! Ich hab auf jeden Fall vor, nächstes Jehr mehrmals in die Gegend (Idrosee) zu fahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Oktober 2005)

@Marco
Ööhm, das kann etwas dauern mit der Übersetzung, mein Italienisch ist zwar perfekt aber in diesem Text wimmelt es von Fremdwörtern, eben typisch Behördengequake....ich gebe mein bestes und hoffe, euch morgen den Text übersetzt präsentieren zu können!


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Oktober 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Schei$$e , ich hab ja ne neue Mailadresse !
> An wen muß ich die weitergeben ?
> Danke !



schicks einfach mir:

[email protected]


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco
> Ööhm, das kann etwas dauern mit der Übersetzung, mein Italienisch ist zwar perfekt aber in diesem Text wimmelt es von Fremdwörtern, eben typisch Behördengequake....ich gebe mein bestes und hoffe, euch morgen den Text übersetzt präsentieren zu können!



Super !!! Ist schon Klasse, was hier an Einsatz gezeigt wird !!!


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Oktober 2005)

Hier noch einmal der Link mit Zusammenfassung und den Mailadressen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2195585#post2195585

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIMB team (13. Oktober 2005)

*Jetzt kommt Stufe 2: eine Unterschriftensammlung ! Bitte helft alle mit !*

Die verlinkte Unterschriften-Liste mit erklärendem Schreiben dazu legt bitte bei Eurem Shop, in Eurem Verein, Eurer Schule etc aus und schickt sie bis 30.11. an die darin angegebene Adresse. 

Wir werden dann Ende des Jahres der Regierung im Trentino eine Protestnote mit offizieller Stellungnahme der DIMB übergeben.
Erklärung zur Liste: http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/unterschriftsliste trentino anschreiben.pdf
Unterschriftenliste: http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/unterschriftsliste trentino.pdf


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

Jo die Übersetzung krieg ich auch mit meinem VHS-Italienisch noch hin 

Einige Wörter (zB connubio, bicigrill) hab ich nicht verstanden, und manches Mal vermisste ich in der blumigen Sprache die Logik.  Die Übersetzung ist also relativ frei, OHNE GEWÄHR, aber im Wesentlichen sollte sie stimmen.

Für Mountainbiker [gelten] auf den Pfaden neue Grundsätze zur
Erhaltung der Werte der Berge

Die [Verbindung??] zwischen dem Trentin und dem Mountainbike wird immer deutlicher. Die Provinzregierung hat in der Tat Grundsätze zur schonenden Nutzung der Bergpfade festgesetzt.  [Die Berge sind] ein Vermächtnis, welches die "alteingesessenen", bestiefelten Wanderer ebenso genießen können wie jene, die es im Sattel besuchen, wo es das Gelände [eben] erlaubt.  Das wesentliche Ziel besteht darin, den korrekten Genuss der Berge zu fördern und die seit jeher bekannten Grundsätze und Werte für jene zu bewahren, die sie mit Leidenschaft besuchen. Zu schützen sind die Wanderer, die Biker selbst sowie die Trails, vor allem jene, die in hohem Maße der Pflege bedürfen. Im Trentin gibt es ein ausgesprochen dichtes Netz von Wegen und Pfaden, die im Laufe der Jahrhunderte von der Natur und dem Menschen angelegt worden sind.  Sie können auch mit dem Bike befahren werden, vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich um natürlicherweise befahrbare Wege, mit anderen Worten: Wege, die eine diesem Zweck angemessene Steigung und Breite aufweisen.  Es wird also nur um jene "off limits" [Trails] gehen, die im Hochgebirge liegen und besonders von den DH-Anhängern genutzt werden.  Also kein flächendeckendes Verbot, sondern präzise Kriterien, die jener Facette des touristischen Zwecks [der Berge] geschuldet sind -- [im] Trentin, hochgeschätzt von tausenden Bikern, die alljährlich seine Pfade bevölkern.

Vergessen Sie nicht, dass Ausnahmen vorgesehen sind, um Pfade zu verbinden oder bei Sportveranstaltungen Rundkurse realisieren zu können.  Tatsächlich wurden diese Regelungen [sogar] von einer Arbeitsgruppe begutachtet, in der auch Vertreter der italienischen Fahrradfahrervereinigung beteiligt waren [e delle Apt di ambito??] -- Leute, die von der korrekten Entwicklung der Mountainbikepraktiken sicherlich herzblutartig was verstehen. [  ]

Das Trentin bietet den Bikern definitiv breite Möglichkeiten.  In seinem Gebiet sind gut 4500 Kilometer gemütlicher Forststraßen [= "comode strade forestali"] frei zugänglich, sowie ein 400-Kilometer-Netz gehobener Bikepisten, darunter sogar "bicigrills" [???].  Der Großteil der Biker wird in seinen Entscheidungen von den neuen Regelungen nur minimal beeinflusst sein [... etwas doppeldeutig; Anm.]

"Die Hoffnung", so versichert Tiziano Mellarini, Tourismusbeauftragter im Stadtrat, "ist, dass diese erhebliche Neuerung von allen als eine Gelegenheit wahrgenommen werde, den Respekt vor jenen Werten zu bestätigen, die den Besuchern der Berge bekannt sind.  Das eigentliche Ziel dieser winzigen Reform besteht darin, einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit bewusst zu machen, dass das Trentin eine Entscheidung für Qualität getroffen hat, die nicht Verzicht bedeutet, sondern einen Vorteil für alle: eine Entscheidung, die leicht zu billigen und respektieren ist."​
Kommentar verkneif ich mir mal an dieser Stelle.

Adrenalino, hilf mir lieber, einen Schrieb auf italienisch zu verfassen, der auf einen Italiener nicht lachhaft wirkt.


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

Die PDF-Links gehen übrigens nicht.


----------



## DIMB team (13. Oktober 2005)

versteh ich nicht - geht doch


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

ah jetze  prima!


----------



## martinoo (13. Oktober 2005)

Mail gesendet. Vielleicht kann ja man doch was aendern...
Wieso ist SAT eigentlich so gegen uns?
WER ist da mal wieder zu schnell an Wanderern vorbeigerauscht?  
Oder wird es den Italienern langsam zu viele Deutsche am Lago?
Na ja Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
martinoo


----------



## Cubabike (13. Oktober 2005)

Moin!

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von unserer Karwendeltour gestern:

Habe unterwegs noch einen Bike-"Kollegen" von mtb-munich getroffen, zusammen sind wir vom kleinen Ahornboden zur Falkenhütte und dort dann in den Trail quer über die Laliderer Reisen gefahren.
Da das Wetter perfekt war, war das Karwendel v.a. voll von Karo-Hemden/Rotsocken mittleren bis reiferen Alters, die - oftmals wild mit ihren Walking-Stöcken fuchtelnd (eine ganz neue Unsitte, selbst auf breiten Forststraßen wird so ein Passieren erschwert!), sich bergauf/bergab mühten.
Als wir in den Trail einstiegen (der vor ein paar Jahren meiner Erinnerung nach noch sehr viel verblockter und mindestens 50% zu tragen/schieben war - also auch hier wohl vom DAV gepflegt wird), war dummerweise 5 Minuten vor uns eine größere Gruppe Wanderer reingelaufen, die wir auf den ersten 100m überholen mussten.
Das ging alles vollkommen ohne Gemurre, dumme Kommentare (außer: "Naja, das hat mit Radfahren (!) doch nichts mehr zu tun!"...) oder blöder Anmache, nur ein älterer Herr meinte "Na, das will ich doch mal sehen, wie die beiden da runterfahren!".
Gesagt, getan, sind wir also (in gemachem Tempo!) an der Gruppe (die sehr brav seitlich Platz machte!) vorbeigezirkelt, wunderbar durch den engen Trail mit teils tiefem, losem Schotter - und siehe da, es kamen dutzendweise anerkennender/staunender Kommentare, weil die Gesellschaft sich wohl schlicht und einfach nicht *vorstellen * konnte, dass man da überhaupt fahren kann!
Hier also ging das tagtägliche Aufeinandertreffen sehr angenehm und milde vonstatten - im Trention wäre der Trail (übrigens das Highlight des Tages...) für uns allerdings tabu gewesen, da an einigen Stellen sicherlich im grenzwertigen Bereich...

Soviel zum Thema

greetz

Cubabike


----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)

mei leute, einfach klasse!!!

danke an marco nach indien. (ich bin gar nicht neidisch, nein bin ich nicht...  )

danke armin für schnelle übersetzung  

danke thomas für klasse organisation!  

all: mailt die geschichte und die adressen bitte auch an freunde, bekannte biker, die hier nicht oder nicht so oft unterwegs sind. 

wichtig ist, dass wir nicht nach einer anfänglichen euphorie das ganze schleifen lassen. dann schläft die hotel-gastronomie-front vor ort nämlich auch wieder ein. 

also weitermailen! :danke:


----------



## superjoga (13. Oktober 2005)

mail ist raus, weiter so


----------



## lexle (13. Oktober 2005)

Auch überall gemailt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

@carmin
Super Übersetzung, hätte ich nicht besser gekonnt!  
Zu den Wörtern:

"connubio" heißt so viel wie "Verbund"oder "Gemeinschaft "

Der Satz " allavanguardia sulla quale si trovano persino dei bicigrill"

soll andeuten, daß es wohl auf den offiziellen asphaltierten Radwegen im Trentino sog."Parkbuchten" gibt, in denen es möglich ist, Imbisse einzunehmen ( Area di Picnic   ) und geplant ist, an manchen Stellen extra Verpflgungsstationen einzurichten, ein "bicigrill" eben. Das Pendant dazu in Italien ist der "Autogrill", den ihr ja wohl alle kennt.


Weiter;
ich habe im italienischen MTB-Forum eine Mail gefunden, die ich persönlich für sehr gelungen halte. Sie hat einen frechen Ton, trifft es aber genau! Der Wortlaut auf Deutsch:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

im Namen des Italienischen MTB-Forum, deren Administrator ich bin, möchte ich Sie zu dem neuen Gesetz, daß Sie mitentschieden haben, beglückwünschen und Ihnen mein Kompliment aussprechen! Leider haben Sie sich ausschließlich den Aussagen der SAT zugewand und darüber völlig die Interessen derer vergessen, die per Mountainbike die Berge entdecken!

Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht daß es für viele Biker kein Problem darstellt, auf Wegen, die steiler als 20% sind,  sowohl bergauf als auch bergab zu fahren?

Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, daß auf den Wegen, die schmäler als ein quergestelltes Bike sind, viele Jeeps mit Menschen unterwegs sind, die zum Wandern, Jagen und Pickniken in eben diese Natur fahren deren Schutz sie sich verordnet haben?

Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, daß man mit einem Mountainbike keine Straßenrennen fährt, bei denen es auf Millisekunden ankommt und man im flachen Gelände unterwegs ist, sondern hauptsächlich Touren in den Bergen um die Natur zu genießen?

Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, daß Mountainbiker in Zukunft in andere Regionen fahren können als ins Trentino?

Aber wahrscheinlich interessiert Sie das alles nicht, für Sie stellen die Biker anscheinend etwas neues, bedrohliches dar, daß nicht ihrer antiquierten Vorstellung des Bergsports entspricht! Sie bezeichnen sich als die wahren Beschützer dieser Sache die sich für Belange anderer nicht interessiert.
Es lebe die Demokratie!

Hochachtungsvoll_

 


Der italienische Text:

Gentili signori,

in nome di www.mtb-forum.it di cui sono l'amministratore mi complimento con voi per la nuova legge sui biker, appena approvata. Si contraddistingue per ottusità, interessi celati (male) della SAT e menegfreghismo di tutto quello che vuol dire andare veramente in mountainbike.
Forse non saprete che dei buoni biker il 20% di pendenza se lo fanno anche in salita senza grossi problemi.
Forse non saprete che una bici di traverso è lunga circa 2 metri, larghezza adatta anche al transito delle vostre jeep con cui vi piace tanto andare a caccia o salire alle malghe per fare le vostre grigliate estive, alla faccia del rispetto della natura.
Forse non saprete che la mountainbike non significa fare delle gare su strade sterrate, a testa bassa, come dei muli, per arrivare 300esimi, ma vuol dire invece andare in giro per i monti e godersi la natura.
Forse non saprete che se i biker non possono andare sui sentieri trentini se ne andranno da un'altra parte.


Ma evidentemente tutto questo a voi non interessa: i biker vi danno fastidio perchè sono qualcosa di nuovo, qualcosa lontano dalla vostra mentalità antiquata di intedere la montagna. Vi sentite padroni di questa e non ve ne importa nulla degli altri. Alla faccia della democrazia.

Cordiali saluti
Marco Tonioli

 


Desweiteren bin ich gerade dabei, eine italienische Mail zu verfassen. Ich muss aber nebenher noch nen bissi arbeiten  also gibts die Mail heute nachmittag, o.k?


----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Splash (13. Oktober 2005)

Der Text ist ja mal richtig genial


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

Jau, marcos Text finde ich auch messerscharf. Allenfalls die Passage am Schluss ("ihre antiquierte Vorstellung") würde ich in einem offiziellen Schreiben nicht verwenden, denn mag sie auch aus unserer Sicht zu 100% stimmen, kann sie dort nur als ungerechtfertigte Unterstellung aufgefasst werden.

Würde ich ggf eher noch versuchen, die Vorteile freier Wege für sie hervorzuheben, gefällt mir hier auch der Mut, auf allzuviel Weichspüler zu verzichten.

Ein paar denkbare Ergänzungen:

Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, dass der großen Mehrheit der Biker die Natur sehr am Herzen liegt.
Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, dass Biker eine hervorragende Umweltbilanz haben.
Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, dass sich die erdrückende Mehrheit der Biker sehr rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Wanderern verhält und das Benehmen einiger schwarzer Schafe ebenso missbilligt.
Vielleicht wissen Sie auch nicht, dass die allermeisten Wanderer überhaupt keine Probleme mit uns haben, sondern -- im Gegenteil -- sehr oft ihren Spaß und ihre Anteilnahme ausdrücken.
Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, dass die meisten Biker nicht wegen 4500 km Forstautobahn ins Trentin kommen.
Vielleicht wissen Sie nicht, dass sich andere Regionen mit Bikeverboten schon spürbar geschadet haben und nun viel Geld in PR stecken, um die rasch wachsende, zahlungskräftige Gruppe der Biker wieder anzulocken.

usw. 

Könnte es was bringen, wenn man in Schreiben an Offizielle auch mal nach konkreten Belegen fragt, wie von Bikern zerstörte Trails oder verletzte Wanderer?


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> geplant ist, an manchen Stellen extra Verpflgungsstationen einzurichten, ein "bicigrill" eben.


Geil, also wenn die da noch ein paar bicigrills einrichten, könnt man sich ja fast damit abfinden... *an-den-Kopf-klatsch*

Was war jetzt nochmal die "Apt di ambito" -- ein Umweltschutzverein?


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Oktober 2005)

Oh Gott, jetzt erst bemerkt. Was für ein Schwachsinn.   
Meine Erfahrungen (mehrmals Anfang April am Ledrosee) sind sicher nicht repräsentativ, aber wo soll es Konflikte geben, wenn es dort teilweise so einsam ist, das man fast Schiss bekommt.
Im Endeffekt wird das Gesetz die Biker am wenigsten treffen, wir können ausweichen auf andere schöne Gebiete. Die Gastronomie und die Vermieter der Pensionen werden dass aber sicher im Geldsäckel bemerken. Ich werd jetzt auch mal ne Mail an das Hotel, wo wir waren, schicken.

PS: Etwas irritierend finde ich, dass dieser Thread über eine Urlaubsregion in bella italia schon 13 Seiten hat, der über die 3,5m-Regelung in BaWü nur 10.


----------



## Tilman (13. Oktober 2005)

Hier das dem Corpus delicti zugrundeliegende Gesetz:

legge provinciale 15 marzo 1993, n. 8 e s.m. _Ordinamento dei rifugi alpini, bivacchi, sentieri e vie ferrate_


----------



## Hegi (13. Oktober 2005)

diese Mail habe ich heute bekommen:
von [email protected]]


"Mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs


Neue Regeln zur Achtung der Werte des Gebirges

*
Die Verbindung zwischen dem Trentino und dem Mountainbiken wird immer enger und bewusster. Die Landesregierung hat jüngst Regeln zur rechten Nutzung der Gebirgswege festgesetzt, dieser Pfade und Steige, die von jeher das Reich der Bergwanderer sind, heute aber  unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen - auch von Mountainbikern befahren werden. Diese Regeln sollen es dem Gast in erster Linie ermöglichen, das Gebirge korrekt zu genießen; zugleich legen sie auch Nachdruck auf Grundsätze und Werte, die den Gebirgsfreunden schon immer selbstverständlich sind, damit Bergwanderer, Mountainbiker und Steige geschützt werden, die vor allem im Hochgebirge nur mit großem Aufwand instand gehalten werden können.
Das Trentino verfügt über ein sehr dichtes Netz von Wegen und Routen, die im Laufe der Jahrhunderte von der Natur und vom Menschen angelegt worden sind. Sie können auch von Mountainbikern befahren werden  vorausgesetzt, dass es sich in Gefälle und Länge um bikegerechte Wege handelt. Off limits sind daher nur die Steige im Hochgebirge, die besonders von den Downhill-Fans benutzt werden.
Also kein generelles Verbot, sondern einzig präzise Hinweise und Empfehlungen zum rechten Genuss der touristischen Möglichkeiten und Angebote im Trentino, das mit seinen Wegen und Steigen von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr Biker anzieht.
Dabei darf nicht vergessen werden, dass auch Ausnahmen vorgesehen sind: zur Schaffung besonderer Verbindungen und zur Anlage von Rundstrecken im Rahmen sportlicher Veranstaltungen. Die Regeln sind von einer Arbeitsgruppe festgelegt worden, der auch die Vertreter des italienischen Radsportverbands und der örtlichen Verkehrsverbände angehörten  also Personen, denen die korrekte Entwicklung des Mountainbikesports zweifellos sehr am Herzen liegt.
Das Trentino bietet den Radsportfreunden zahllose Möglichkeiten zum Ausüben ihres Lieblingssports. Hier befinden sich Forststraßen, die auf eine Gesamtlänge von 4500 km kommen und frei zugänglich sind, und dazu modernste Radwanderwege von insgesamt 400 km Länge, an denen es sogar Biker-Grills gibt. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden daher durch diese neuen Regeln keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen erfahren.
Ich möchte der Hoffnung Ausdruck geben, kommentiert Tiziano Mellarini, der Landesrat für Tourismus der autonomen Provinz Trient, dass diese Neuheit einen weiteren Schritt zur Achtung der Werte des Gebirges darstellt. Das wahre Ziel dieser kleinen Reform ist dies: Dem breiten Publikum soll zum Bewusstsein kommen, dass das Trentino eine bedeutende Entscheidung getroffen hat, die nicht als Einschränkung angesehen werden darf, sondern einen Wert darstellt, der von allen befürwortet und respektiert werden soll."


*

Per ulteriori informazioni contattare la redazione della Trentino S.p.A.
Telefono: 0461.219314  Fax: 0461.219402  E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## lexle (13. Oktober 2005)

habt ihr auch gerade diese Laber Rhabarber Stellungnahme von den Tourismus Heinis bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon im Umlauf ist, aber dieser Text kam grad bei mir rein:

Mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs


Neue Regeln zur Achtung der Werte des Gebirges


Die Verbindung zwischen dem Trentino und dem Mountainbiken wird immer enger 
und bewusster. Die Landesregierung hat jüngst Regeln zur rechten Nutzung 
der Gebirgswege festgesetzt, dieser Pfade und Steige, die von jeher das 
Reich der Bergwanderer sind, heute aber  unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen 
- auch von Mountainbikern befahren werden. Diese Regeln sollen es dem Gast 
in erster Linie ermöglichen, das Gebirge korrekt zu genießen; zugleich 
legen sie auch Nachdruck auf Grundsätze und Werte, die den Gebirgsfreunden 
schon immer selbstverständlich sind, damit Bergwanderer, Mountainbiker und 
Steige geschützt werden, die vor allem im Hochgebirge nur mit großem 
Aufwand instand gehalten werden können.
Das Trentino verfügt über ein sehr dichtes Netz von Wegen und Routen, die 
im Laufe der Jahrhunderte von der Natur und vom Menschen angelegt worden 
sind. Sie können auch von Mountainbikern befahren werden  vorausgesetzt, 
dass es sich in Gefälle und Länge um bikegerechte Wege handelt. Off limits 
sind daher nur die Steige im Hochgebirge, die besonders von den 
Downhill-Fans benutzt werden.
Also kein generelles Verbot, sondern einzig präzise Hinweise und 
Empfehlungen zum rechten Genuss der touristischen Möglichkeiten und 
Angebote im Trentino, das mit seinen Wegen und Steigen von Jahr zu Jahr 
immer mehr Biker anzieht.
Dabei darf nicht vergessen werden, dass auch Ausnahmen vorgesehen sind: zur 
Schaffung besonderer Verbindungen und zur Anlage von Rundstrecken im Rahmen 
sportlicher Veranstaltungen. Die Regeln sind von einer Arbeitsgruppe 
festgelegt worden, der auch die Vertreter des italienischen 
Radsportverbands und der örtlichen Verkehrsverbände angehörten  also 
Personen, denen die korrekte Entwicklung des Mountainbikesports zweifellos 
sehr am Herzen liegt.
Das Trentino bietet den Radsportfreunden zahllose Möglichkeiten zum Ausüben 
ihres Lieblingssports. Hier befinden sich Forststraßen, die auf eine 
Gesamtlänge von 4500 km kommen und frei zugänglich sind, und dazu modernste 
Radwanderwege von insgesamt 400 km Länge, an denen es sogar Biker-Grills 
gibt. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden daher durch diese neuen Regeln 
keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen erfahren.
Ich möchte der Hoffnung Ausdruck geben, kommentiert Tiziano Mellarini, 
der Landesrat für Tourismus der autonomen Provinz Trient, dass diese 
Neuheit einen weiteren Schritt zur Achtung der Werte des Gebirges 
darstellt. Das wahre Ziel dieser kleinen Reform ist dies: Dem breiten 
Publikum soll zum Bewusstsein kommen, dass das Trentino eine bedeutende 
Entscheidung getroffen hat, die nicht als Einschränkung angesehen werden 
darf, sondern einen Wert darstellt, der von allen befürwortet und 
respektiert werden soll.



Per ulteriori informazioni contattare la redazione della Trentino S.p.A.
Telefono: 0461.219314  Fax: 0461.219402  E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## lexle (13. Oktober 2005)

sorry.. erst gepostet dann gelesen.. steht ja schon oben der Müll


----------



## paulaner61 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
die Mail ist bei mir auch angekommen!
Meine war auch von:
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
Ufficio Informazioni
Lagorai Valsugana Orientale e Tesino
Azienda per la Promozione Turistica
Tel 0461 593322  Fax 0461 593306
www.lagorai.tn.it - [email protected]
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-


Olaf


----------



## paulaner61 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hier das Ganze noch einmal in englisch:

New rules in observance of mountain values when pedalling along paths on a mountain bike

The alliance between Trentino and mountain bikes is now wiser and more considerate. The provincial government has established some basic rules of access to mountain pathways, which hikers have always enjoyed and now mountain bikers use where permitted. The principal aim is to favour the correct approach to the mountains and confirm the rules and values, well-known to mountain enthusiasts, in order to safeguard hikers, bikers and also the paths that necessitate constant maintenance especially at a high altitude.
Trentino has a vast network of tracks and trails made by nature and by man over the centuries that can also be used by riders, providing the gradient and size of the route is suitable for bikes. The only sections that will be off limits are those at a high altitude, generally used by downhill enthusiasts.
No general ban, then, but precise guidelines for the enjoyment and enhancement of this feature of the territorial-tourist offer of Trentino, highly valued by thousands of bikers who use the Trentino trails every year.
It is important to remember certain exceptions are allowed when particular links and circuits are needed for sports events. The rules have been studied by a work group including representatives of the Italian Cycling Federation and the local tourist associations, who are undoubtedly concerned that the practice of mountain biking should be correct.
Trentino has a particularly wide range of opportunities for two-wheel lovers. There are 4,500 kilometres of completely accessible forest roads and a network of ultramodern cycle tracks (400 kilometres) where you can even find bike-grills. The new rules will not affect the choice of most bikers in any way at all.
We hope  says Tiziano Mellarini, councillor for tourism Tourism of the Autonomous Province of Trento, - that this significant innovation will be welcomed by everyone as an occasion to confirm the principles of respect for the values known to all those who go to the mountains. The real purpose of this little reform is to show the general public that Trentino has opted for a resolution of quality which is not restrictive, but a value for everyone: an easy choice to be shared and respected.



paulaner61


----------



## Louis Cypher (13. Oktober 2005)

Hab meine Mail gerade erst losgeballert. Bin mal gespannt, ob die wirklich ein derart profanes Geseier in Schulmeister- Manier an jeden rausschicken, der mit Ihnen in Dialog treten will.

Und hier der Text, falls es irgendjemand interessiert:

Schnipp 8><

Sehr geehrter Herr Melarini,

mit grossem Schrecken und ehrlich gesagt auch grossem Unverständnis von meiner Seite habe ich die Meldungen über die geplanten Sperrungen 
von Wegen im Trentino mit Steigungen größer 20% (das scheint mir der wesentliche Punkt)... für Mountainbiker in den Medien verfolgt.

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit größter Freude in das Trentino, um in Ihren herrlichen Bergen Mountainbike zu fahren. Insbesondere, da in Ihrem 
Nachbarland Österreich erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit die anfänglichen Ängste vor dem Ansturm der Mountainbiker und die daraus 
resultierenden Verbote einer zunehmenden Begeisterung und zahlreichen Angeboten für Mountainbiker weichen. Diese Begeisterung in den 
Gebirgstälern Österreichs und auch der Schweiz resultiert aus der Erkenntnis, dass die Mountainbiker durchaus ein interessantes Klientel 
für den dort wirtschaftlich dominierenden Tourismus sind, da sie einen doch erheblichen Konsum auf Hütten, in der Gastronomie und 
Hotelerie. etc tätigen, meist mehrere Tage vor Ort verweilen und auch in relativ grossem Masse Sport- Artikel etc. einkaufen.

Umso größer ist mein Erstaunen, dass eine Region, die in doch erheblichem Masstab von den Mountainbikern profitiert (eine kurze Fahrt 
durch Torbole am Gardasee sollte genügen um sich dessen zu vergewissern!) beschlossen hat, diese Einnahmequelle massiv zu beschneiden. 
Die Region Gardasee (insbesondere die Gemeinden Riva, Torbole und Arco) verdient meiner Ansicht nach mittlerweile mehr Geld an den 
Mountainbikern als an Kletterern und Surfern, die vor einigen Jahren noch die Haupteinnahmequelle im Bereich der Aktiv- Tourismus waren. 
Sollten die bereits beschlossenen Einschränkungen in die Tat umgesetzt werden, sei Ihnen versichert, dass dieser Quell binnen kürzester 
Zeit versiegen wird! Gewinner werden hierbei benachbarte Regionen mit einem toleranteren Umgang gegenüber Mountainbikern sein!

Nicht nachvollziehbar ist für mich vor allem die Motivation für diese Massnahmen aus der Sicht des Tourismus!
Sind sie allen Ernstes der Meinung, dass einige wenige Wanderer, die sich über gelegentlich passierende Mountainbiker ärgern (meiner 
jahrelangen Erfahrung nach, ist der mit Abstand größte Teil der Wanderer äußerst tolerant gegenüber Mountainbikern) und deswegen zu einem 
vermutlich verschwindend kleinen Prozentsatz andere Gebiete für Ihre Aktivitäten suchen derart drastische Massnahmen mit den verbundenen 
Einbussen im Tourismusgeschäft durch abwandernde Mountainbiker rechtfertigen?

Zumindest für meine Person (und etliche weitere Personen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis) kann ich Ihnen versichern, dass Besuche des Trentinos 
zum Mountainbiken für mich nicht mehr in Frage kommen, sobald dieses fragwürdige Gesetz in die Tat umgesetzt wird! Das Trentino ist groß! 
Deutlich größer sind jedoch zum Glück die Alpen und dementsprechen zahlreich auch die Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Die etwaige Hoffnung, dass 
die Mountainbiker die Verbote "schon schlucken" und weiterhin das Trentino bereisen werden, ist daher meiner Ansicht nach äußerst gering!

Ich persönlich werde auf, dem Gardasee ebenbürtige Regionen wie z.B. das Ober- und Unterengadin, wo massivste Anstrengungen unternommen 
werden, Mountianbiker für einen Besuch zu gewinnen ausweichen. Allerdings nicht ohne eine doch große Wehmut im Herzen!

In der Hoffnung auf eine Rückbesinnung verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen,


8>< Schnapp...


----------



## Splash (13. Oktober 2005)

Hab diese ach so tolle Stellungnahme gerade auch 3x bekommen. 
2x von hier:
Per ulteriori informazioni contattare la redazione della Trentino S.p.A.
Telefono: 0461.219314  Fax: 0461.219402  E-mail: [email protected]

und 1x von hier:
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
Ufficio Informazioni
Lagorai Valsugana Orientale e Tesino
Azienda per la Promozione Turistica
Tel 0461 593322  Fax 0461 593306
www.lagorai.tn.it - [email protected]
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Ich werde da wohl noch mal was hinschreiben müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (13. Oktober 2005)

Während meines Postings gingen die anderen ein... mei is halt so!

Meiner Meinung steht da aber schon wieder nix drin! Zwischen den Zeilen glaube ich jedoch zu erkennen, dass es nicht nur um den Naturschutz, sondern auch um den "Wandererschutz" geht. Aussagen wie "Steige im Hochgebirge" ... "Downhill-Fans" sind so zu lesen: Äusserst gefährdetes Naturgebiet wird von rücksichtslosen Vandalen gequält...!
Mein Gott - nun werde ich ewig in der Hölle schmoren...!


----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)

kriegen jetzt wohl alle, die an die entsprechenden stellen geschrieben haben. 

zeigt, dass man die protestwelle nicht ignoriert und sich damit auseinandersetzt, wenn auch erstmal mit einer recht oberflächlichen stellungnahme. 

daher möchte ich es trotz des vielen "füllstoffs" nicht als müll bezeichnen. 

uns gibt es die möglichkeit, darauf zu reagieren. respektvoll, kompetent und kritisch, um die begonnene diskussion in gang zu halten.

interessant wäre zu erfahren, welche wege denn konkret betroffen sprich gesperrt werden. wenn wir wissen, wo genau uns die beschränkung trifft, können wir gezielt weiter agieren.

ich sehe diese antwort, eben weil überhaupt eine kommt, zunächst mal als erfolg.


----------



## Hegi (13. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> kriegen jetzt wohl alle, die an die entsprechenden stellen geschrieben haben.
> 
> zeigt, dass man die protestwelle nicht ignoriert und sich damit auseinandersetzt, wenn auch erstmal mit einer recht oberflächlichen stellungnahme.
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## GerhardO (13. Oktober 2005)

> interessant wäre zu erfahren, welche wege denn konkret betroffen sprich gesperrt werden. wenn wir wissen, wo genau uns die beschränkung trifft, können wir gezielt weiter agieren.



Eben! Ich glaub, die wissen selbst noch nicht genau, welche Wege es treffen wird. Das Gebiet ist ja nicht grad klein. Steht dann am Beginn eines "betroffenen" Pfades ein Verbotsschild? Oder bekommt man eine Schablone mit, die man dann anlegt, um zu sehen, ob's verboten ist?
Oder wirds am Schluss noch eine Auslegungssache?!


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

AN ALLE!!!!!!

Hier meine Mail auf Italienisch, im höflichen Ton aber doch bestimmend, rausgeschickt an alle relevanten Stellen. Die Mail, die ich von Marco kopiert habe, werde ich leicht abgewandelt an die SAT schicken!

Kopieren und weg damit!

_Egregi Signorine e Signore,

con questo lettre voliamo protestare contro la nuovo Legge Regionale di Trentino!

Anche noi siamo gruppi di Mountainbiker della Germania che passano da molti anni fa le nostre ferie in Trentino.
Noi non riusciamo ha capire questa nuova Legge Regionale che divieta questi Sentieri che una volta si potevano Transitare, erano e sono proprio questi Sentieri che noi Amiamo, che Rendono interessanti i Paesaggi e tutta la Natura, e lo Maggiorparte di Noi Rispetta la Natura, se poi ce qualche Ignorante che non rispetta le formature che volgano per tutti, non possiamo convalidare il loro compartamento.

Noi sappiamo che ci sono Pecore Nere che rivonare qualche Sentieri e molti parti della Natura! Noi non voliamo essere messi nella stessa Pentola!

Per questi Motivi dateci la Possibilita di venire in Trentino con le nostre Mountainbike, di Continuare ad avere la sensazione e certezza di vivere i vostri Paesaggi e Ospitalità, che finora abbiamo ricevuto che questo decreto di Legge non sa troppo duro nei Confronti di Noi Mountainbiker.


Distinti Saluti_


Puuh, ist nicht einfach, die Gedanken,die man auf Deutsch hat, ins italienische zu übertragen, das kann ich euch sagen!!!!

Sinngemäß bedeutet meine Mail folgendes ( könnt ihr ja auch kopieren und verschicken oder abwandeln ) :

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchten wir unseren Protest über das neue Gesetz im Trentino Ausdruck verleihen!
Seit vielen Jahren verbringen wir regelmäßig Urlaub in Ihrer Region,wie auch viele andere Biker, da es gerade dort eben diese Wege gibt, die nun unter das neue Verbot fallen.

Diese Trails sind es, die das Biken erst interessant machen. 

Es steht außer Frage, dass Natur und Wege geschützt werden müssen. Jeder, der sich in der freien Natur bewegt, ob Spaziergänger, Biker oder Wanderer, hat die Flora und Fauna zu respektieren und dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass bestehende Wege nicht verlassen werden.

Leider gibt es  aber nicht nur bei den Bikern  Menschen, die dies nicht tun, die sich abseits der Wege aufhalten, die Natur ignorieren, Pflanzen durch ihr Verhalten zerstören und andere Menschen durch ihr ignorantes Verhalten gefährden. Mit diesen schwarzen Schafen möchten wir nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden!

Hiermit distanziere ich mich klar von solchen Menschen, denn diese haben nicht verstanden, daß ein Ausüben eines Sports in freier Natur nur innerhalb einer intakten Natur möglich ist!

Ich kann aber nicht erkennen, daß das neue Gesetz dafür sorgen wird, eben solche Menschen davon abzuhalten, ihr ignorantes Verhalten aufzugeben.

Vielmehr werden die meisten  wie auch ich  sich überlegen, ihren Urlaub künftig in Regionen zu verbringen, in der man ungestört und ohne Verbote seinem Sport ausüben kann. 

Sie könnten durch Protest Ihrerseits dafür sorgen, dass dieses Gesetz erst gar nicht durchgesetzt wird. Helfen Sie uns! Wir würden weiterhin sehr gerne ins Trentino fahren um die unverwechselbare Natur und ihre freundlichen Menschen zu genießen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


Das reicht erstmal, hoffe ich? Jetzt muss ich ma wieda ebbes schaffe......


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

super, danke (Text ändern ist leichter als neu ausdenken )

("Apt" hat sich ja auch geklärt: Azienda di Promozione Turistica -- hier also die lokalen Fremdenverkehrsbüros. DIE Bikeexperten...)


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was war jetzt nochmal die "Apt di ambito" -- ein Umweltschutzverein?



Nöö......."Agenzia Promozione Tourismo di Ambito"..........Tourismusbehörde der Provinz und der umliegenden Gemeinden.

Die "echten" Umweltschutzvereine und Vereinigungen wie "Partito Verde" ( also die Grünen ) haben in Italien leider zu wenig Einfluss......die sind sich nämlich Ihrer Verantwortung dem Tourismus gegenüber bewusst, ganz im Gegensatz zur SAT.


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Etwas irritierend finde ich, dass dieser Thread über eine Urlaubsregion in bella italia schon 13 Seiten hat, der über die 3,5m-Regelung in BaWü nur 10.



Hmm, liegt vielleicht daran daß es wohl leider nicht allzu viele Biker gibt die Ihren Bikeurlaub in BaWü verbringen, wobei es dort endgeil zum Biken ist!!  
Ich träume heute noch von den Trails rund um den Kandel  

Wird die 3,5m Regelung eigentlich überhaupt von irgend jemanden überprüft??


----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Kopieren und weg damit!
> 
> ...



ACHTUNG: vor dem wegschicken den namen in der kopie ändern!!!! 

dank dir!!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG: vor dem wegschicken den namen in der kopie ändern!!!!
> 
> dank dir!!!!



Uups....  

So, Post geändert und Namen rauskopiert!

Übrigens hab ich mal im italienischen Forum geschaut......die wissen mittlerweile daß die deutschen Biker sich organisieren und überlegen nun, desgleichen zu tun!

BIKER ALLER LÄNDER VEREINIGT EUCH!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)

bei denen hatte auch vor einigen tagen schon jemand die idee mit der protestaktion zum mara im mai...


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die 3,5m Regelung eigentlich überhaupt von irgend jemanden überprüft??


Das Kontrollproblem sehe ich nicht so sehr, auf 2000m gibt es im Zweifelsfall keine Bullizei. So ein Gesetz hat aber 2erlei Auswirkungen:
- Die Wanderer werden sich darauf berufen und rumnerven -> Vergiftung des Klimas. Das schafft Konfliktpotential, wo es eigentlich keins geben sollte. Ist ähnlich wie mit Radwegen und den Oberlehrer-Autofahrern.
- Im Schadensfall gibt es ein Problem mit der Haftung.

Gerade beim zweiten Punkt und dem Teil der Stellungnahme:"Also kein generelles Verbot, sondern einzig präzise Hinweise und
Empfehlungen zum rechten Genuss ...." geht es halt nicht so wischiwaschi. Das Gesetzt verbietet die Wege und empfiehlt halt nicht nur. So versteh ich es jedenfalls. Wie die Versicherungen das im Schadensfall sehen, kann ich mir denken. Für einen Guide ist das im Zweifelsfall ein KO-Kriterium.


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2005)

Na dass der BaWü-Thread kürzer ist, liegt wohl auch daran, dass das Forum damals nur etwa ein viertel so groß war wie heute.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich träume heute noch von den Trails rund um den Kandel
> 
> Wird die 3,5m Regelung eigentlich überhaupt von irgend jemanden überprüft??


Davon abgesehen gibts ja selbst in BaWü keine 3.5-Meter-Regel (danke!), sondern eine 2-Meter-Regel (okay, auch nicht viel besser ). Die Förster kennen sie natürlich, und in Einzelfällen gabs auch schon Diskussionen. Armin Mann hat nen Strafzettel in seinem Fotoalbum, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der genau wegen der Wegbreite ausgestellt wurde...

Das konkrete "Kontrolliert-Werden" ist also auch hier weniger das Problem. Vielmehr:

(a) wie M.A.T. schon sagt, eine Vergiftung des Klimas (manch Wanderer fühlt sich da zum Erzieher berufen)

(b) vor allem: wenn (quasi als "Erinnerung") tatsächlich ein Verbotsschild aufgehängt wird -- und davon gibt es reichlich -- so kann man nicht mehr ernstlich bei einer Behörde um Klärung und ggf. Entfernung bitten, weil die dann sagen: was wollen Sie, da dürfen Sie doch eh nicht fahren...

Nun sind explizite Verbotsschilder aber schon _etwas_ schlimmer als die generelle Wegbreitenregelung, denn da gibt es keinen Interpretationsspielraum mehr ("da ist aber ein Rennrad abgebildet"), es ist auch für Wanderer verständlich (s.o.; nicht alle kennen die 2m-Regel), und schließlich sagt ja auch die DIMB "respektiere lokale Trailsperrungen".

Fazit: Auch ohne Kontrollen ist man mit einer Wegbreitenregelung nur mehr "Geduldeter" und jeder Schilderaufhänger kann einem die "gefühlte Legalität" kaputt machen.

edith hat noch die Verwarnung gefunden:


----------



## dertutnix (13. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Die "echten" Umweltschutzvereine und Vereinigungen wie "Partito Verde" ( also die Grünen ) haben in Italien leider zu wenig Einfluss......die sind sich nämlich Ihrer Verantwortung dem Tourismus gegenüber bewusst, ganz im Gegensatz zur SAT.


nicht 100% richtig, da die wegsperrungen in arco vin einem grünen in zusammenarbeit mit der sat organisiert wurden.
und zum aspekt, ob tourismus umweltverträglich ist, gibt es eine nicht mehr zu überschauende anzahl von wissenschaftlichen abhandlungen. da wir dimbos das NATURVERTRÄGLICHE biken praktizieren, können wir den vorwurf "biken schädigt die umwelt" aber entkräften.




			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gesetzt verbietet die Wege und empfiehlt halt nicht nur. So versteh ich es jedenfalls. Wie die Versicherungen das im Schadensfall sehen, kann ich mir denken. Für einen Guide ist das im Zweifelsfall ein KO-Kriterium.


streich "im zweifelsfall"
wobei ein zweifelhafter vorteil bei generellen breitenregelungen gibt: bei der tourenvorbereitung hast du klare vorgaben. mir wird schwindlig, wenn ich dran denk, wie ich ab nächstem jahr geführte touren ausarbeiten und über die saison organisieren soll.




			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Der Satz " allavanguardia sulla quale si trovano persino dei bicigrill"
> 
> soll andeuten, daß es wohl auf den offiziellen asphaltierten Radwegen im Trentino sog."Parkbuchten" gibt, in denen es möglich ist, Imbisse einzunehmen ( Area di Picnic   ) und geplant ist, an manchen Stellen extra Verpflgungsstationen einzurichten, ein "bicigrill" eben. Das Pendant dazu in Italien ist der "Autogrill", den ihr ja wohl alle kennt.


fällt mir seit diesem jahr auf, dass es immer mehr kioske und rastplätze für die radler auf den meist neu angelegten radwegen gibt. bisdato hab ich die immer milde belächelt, unter dem aspekt bekommen die aber eine ganz andere bedeutung ...





			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Etwas irritierend finde ich, dass dieser Thread über eine Urlaubsregion in bella italia schon 13 Seiten hat, der über die 3,5m-Regelung in BaWü nur 10.


und DAS sollte uns tatsächlich zu denken geben, wobei ich bei mir mit dem nachdenken gleich anfang! 
wir sollten bei einer möglichen einschränkung in unseren regionen auf alle fälle draus lernen! es gibt genug engagierte und möglichkeiten, sich einzubringen. nutzen wir das also auch, um nicht nur unsere urlaubsregionen bikeoffen zu halten!
trotzdem höchsten respekt und dank an alle, die sich hier massiv einbringen!



sodala, ich geh jetzt biken


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

Soooo.......Aufruf zum Protest ist auf meiner kongred grasse Homepage verlinkt!


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> nicht 100% richtig, da die wegsperrungen in arco vin einem grünen in zusammenarbeit mit der sat organisiert wurden.



O.k, schwarze Schafe gibts selbst bei den Grünen....  



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eine nicht mehr zu überschauende anzahl von wissenschaftlichen abhandlungen.



Her damit! Hast du Links, PDF`s usw. diesbezüglich? Verlinke ich gerne auf meiner HP!!


----------



## dertutnix (13. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Her damit! Hast du Links, PDF`s usw. diesbezüglich? Verlinke ich gerne auf meiner HP!!


sorry nein, kann dir nur die bibliotheken nennen ...


----------



## Mischiman (13. Oktober 2005)

Dieses Schreiben hatte ich gerade im e.mail-Eingang:



> Mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs
> Neue Regeln zur Achtung der Werte des Gebirges
> 
> Die Verbindung zwischen dem Trentino und dem Mountainbiken wird immer enger und bewusster. Die Landesregierung hat jüngst Regeln zur rechten Nutzung der Gebirgswege festgesetzt, dieser Pfade und Steige, die von jeher das Reich der Bergwanderer sind, heute aber  unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen - auch von Mountainbikern befahren werden. Diese Regeln sollen es dem Gast in erster Linie ermöglichen, das Gebirge korrekt zu genießen; zugleich legen sie auch Nachdruck auf Grundsätze und Werte, die den Gebirgsfreunden schon immer selbstverständlich sind, damit Bergwanderer, Mountainbiker und Steige geschützt werden, die vor allem im Hochgebirge nur mit großem Aufwand instand gehalten werden können.
> ...



Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)

carmin: blickst du noch durch im bezug auf schlagkräftige argumente sammeln für antwort- und folgetexte?

bitte an alle, die jetzt antworten bekommen auf ihre mails: der text wurde hier bereits mehrfach reingesetzt. postet also bitte möglichst nur texte, die sich von dem unterscheiden, der hier schon drin steht. falls das so ist, aber auf jeden fall posten. bei mir sind sie alle gleich..  

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (13. Oktober 2005)

Sorry,

wenn ich was wiederholt habe.

Ich habe den Text auch in englisch bekommen, der Sinn ist dann leicht anders zu verstehen, hat warscheinlich dann auch jeder oder?

Mischiman


----------



## taifun (13. Oktober 2005)

Habe über mehrere E-mail Account´s geschrieben an alle Adressen   

Aber von allen fast gleiche Antworten wie alle bekommen.  

Gibts auch andere ????


----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)

bisher wohl noch nicht. macht ja nix. immerhin beschäftigen sie sich mit unseren mails. besser als stillschweigen und die möglichkeit, die diskussion fortzuführen. 

also, nicht ärgern. wer viel schreibt, kriegt viel antwort... meine accounts laufen auch grad über...


----------



## C.K. (13. Oktober 2005)

Zu dem oben schon mehrfach geposteten Text habe ich noch folgendes, persönliches Anschreiben bekommen:

_Sehr geehrter Herr   C.K     , 
Bezugnehmend Ihrer Mitteilung zur kürzlichen Gesetzesverabschiedung, welche die Befahrung der alpinen Spazierwege von Mountainbikern in der Provinz Trient betrifft, haben wir uns mit dem von Ihnen geleisteten Beitrag in dieser  Angelenenheit an das  zuständige  Assessorat  gewandt, denn  selbst wenn es sich hier um ein Diskussionsthema der lokalen Verkehrsämter handelt, haben  diese nicht die gesetzliche Entscheidungsmacht in dieser Angelegenheit. 

Beiliegend übersenden wir Ihnen eine Mitteilung, die am 12. Oktober vom Pressebüro der Trentino Spa, im Einvernehmen mit dem Tourismusassessorat erstellt wurde, zur Beantwortung der eingegangenen Meldungen.

Wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen für Ihre wertvollen Hinweise und hoffen Sie bald als Gast im Fassatal begrüssen zu können in der Hoffnung, dass die eingeführten Neuheiten eine angebrachte  Massnahme für alle Bikeliebhaber  sein wird und nicht ein Verzicht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Der Direktor
Herr Andrea Weiss

TOURISMUSVERBAND FASSATAL
Direktion - Verwaltung
Strèda de Dolèda, 10
38032 CANAZEI (TN)
Tel. 0462 602466 - Fax 0462 602278
www.fassa.com - [email protected] _



Da werde ich auch noch mal direkt drauf antworten und ein paar _wertvolle Hinweise_ mehr liefern auch wenn die lokalen Verkehrsämter nicht die gesetzliche Entscheidungsmacht in dieser Angelegenheit haben.
Die _eingeführten Neuheiten_ sind für mich mitnichten _eine angebrachte  Massnahme_.


----------



## DIMB team (13. Oktober 2005)

@adrenalino:

Wir haben zwar ein riesiges Archiv, aber leider die Vervielfältigungsrechte nur an wenigen Dokumenten. 

Schau doch mal hier vorbei, ob Du was brauchen kannst. Zum Privatgebrauch können wir Dir schon mal was kopieren:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/dimb_archiv_stand_01-051-web.pdf


----------



## DIMB team (13. Oktober 2005)

Neue Info:

BDR und DAV haben heute zugesagt, ebenfalls die Unterschriftensammlung zu unterstützen !

Zur Info hier noch einmal der Link zur Zusammenfassung, wo Ihr auch zu den Formularen findet...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188407

Bitte helft alle mit !!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockybikerPete (13. Oktober 2005)

Sollte man nicht das Riva Bikefestival absagen? Das wäre doch passend zum Termin 01.05.06 ein echtes Zeichen.

Die Funktionäre der Verbände SAT, Tourismus etc. können dann die leeren Trails bewandern. 

Den Gewerbetreibenden wäre spätestens dann klar, dass sie sich ebenfalls stark einbringen müssen. Mails und Unterschriftensammlung unterstütze ich und führe ich durch. Ich befürchte nur, Papier ist geduldig...

Open trials

Euer

RockybikerPete


----------



## yellow_ö (13. Oktober 2005)

Wäre vielleicht eine Idee in Mails auch anzumerken, dass ein ganzer Haufen Surfer ebenfalls mitm MTB unterwegs ist (Vormittag oder bei keinem Wind).

Sollten die ausbleiben, werdens noch mehr Probleme bekommen.

Übrigens, ein Nichthinfahren schadet zwar allen dort die von uns leben, aber natürlich auch den offizillen Stellen --> Entfall von Abgaben, Steuern (Getränke, gibts das dort auch?), ...

Werd ich jedenfalls beides in meine Mails einbauen.

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Leute es gibt, die die 2.5 Meter und 20 Grad angemesen finden. Dabei handelt es sich ebenfalls um Mountainbiker. Wundern sich, dass auf schmäleren Wegen gefahren werden kann. Was verstehen die unter "Trails"?


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Oktober 2005)

@DIMB Team

Sagt mal, seid ihr vielleicht beim Wasgau-Marathon? Das wäre doch DIE Gelegenheit, die Sache einer breiten Masse an Leuten bekannt zu machen!
Es ist natürlich etwas kurzfristig aber wenn ihr euch mit den Organisatoren kurzschließt zeigen die sich bestimmt kooperativ.

Immerhin kommen weit über 1000 Biker alljährlich dahin. Würde mir diese Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Oktober 2005)

Im italienischen MTB-Forum haben Sie auch alle die gleiche Mail wie wir hier alle bekommen.....anonym, unpersönlich, vervielfältigt-super! Da fühlt man sich doch gleich ernst genommen!  

Ich werde mich morgen im italienischen Forum anmelden und die Jungs bitten, ob sie noch E-Mail-Adressen für uns haben, z.b. von örtlichen Politikern usw....muss man den Kreis eben erweitern!

Guts Nächtle....


----------



## carmin (14. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> carmin: blickst du noch durch im bezug auf schlagkräftige argumente sammeln für antwort- und folgetexte?


Öhm... wieso fragste jetzt grade mich? 

Lass mich die Situation nochmal auseinandernehmen:

*Unsere Adressaten*

Wir sollten uns bewusst sein, dass wir in dieser Diskussion (mindestens) drei verschiedene Gesprächspartner haben. 

*Zum einen die "überzeugten Bikegegner".* -- Was heißt "Überzeugung"?  Nehmen wir mal (unrealistischerweise) an, es gäbe einen Menschen, der beliebig flexibel in andere Sichtweisen hineindenken kann, jedem Argument völlig aufgeschlossen gegenüber steht und es gänzlich unvoreingenommen prüft.  Selbst dann könnte man ihn nicht zu einer beliebigen Haltung drängen.  Beispielsweise könnte man _uns_ wohl auch nicht dazu bringen, Biken für böse zu halten.  Dagegen spricht unsere freiheitliche Weltanschauung und ganz einfach die praktische Erfahrung.  Dennoch muss ich akzeptieren, dass es _die_ Wahrheit nicht gibt, sondern andere Menschen _immer_ zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Biken böse ist.  Bei solchen überzeugten Bikegegnern werden wir mit Argumenten nicht landen.  Einziger Ausweg ist, einen Kompromiss, ein möglichst friedvolles Nebeneinander anzustreben.

Ich nehme an, dass es solche Menschen gibt, und dass sie diese neue Regelung initiiert haben.  Möglicherweise gibt es solche Menschen in der SAT.

*Zum zweiten die "taktischen Bikegegner".*  Damit meine ich die politischen Entscheidungsträger.  Nehmen wir an, dass sie die idealtypischen Politiker sind, deren einziges Ziel die Maximierung der Schönheit, Lebensqualität und Prosperität ihrer Provinz ist.  Wie alle Menschen müssen auch sie auf Basis begrenzter Information entscheiden.  Nun sind wohl Bikegegner aus Kategorie eins an sie herangetreten und haben ihre Sicht der Dinge (Biker sind gefährliche Trailzerstörer) dargelegt.  Da dies mit dem Ziel "maximale Lebensqualität" natürlich nicht vereinbar ist, erlässt der Politiker neue Regeln.  Es ist nun an uns, diese einseitige Sicht wieder geradezurücken (Biker sind rücksichtsvolle Naturliebhaber, und außerdem bringen sie Devisen...)  Der ideale Politiker könnte dann einen insgesamt optimalen Kompromiss finden.

Wenn wir Pech haben, ist der Politiker nicht ideal, sondern eine Kreuzung aus Kategorie eins und zwei.  Dann wirds kein freies Biken mehr geben -- bis vielleicht zufälligerweise ein anders gefärbter Politiker das Sagen hat.

Einem idealen Politiker könnte man hingegen sogar diese metapolitische Sichtweise offenbaren, mit anderen Worten: ihm sagen, dass er wohl einseitig beeinflusst ist, und einfach unsere Sachargumente (ggf. Studien) auf den Tisch legen.

*Die dritte Sorte der Gesprächspartner* sind die Leute im Tourismusgeschäft.  Überzeugungen sind hier schnuppe, sie sind als Profiteure unsere natürlichen Verbündeten.  Sie anzumailen war und bleibt richtig, einfach, um sie überhaupt zu informieren und unseren Protest zu verbreitern.

LEIDER wissen wir aber oft viel zu wenig über unsere Gesprächspartner!


*Der "Diskussions"modus*

Bisher: Viele hundert Biker (hoffentlich) mailen die Tourismusbüros an, die leiten alles an die "zuständige Stelle" weiter.  Dort sitzt vermutlich ein Referent, der die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlägt, er läuft zu seinem Chefe (vielleicht der Tiziano?), der sagt: Lass unsere Pressestelle (oder was ist diese "redazione della Trentino"?) eine Pauschalantwort verfassen, die in verschiedenen Sprachen an alle Mailer zurückgeschickt werden kann.

Was sollte passieren, wenn wir darauf mit irgendwelchen "neuen" Argumenten antworten?  Vielleicht kommt dieselbe Antwort, vielleicht gibts ja auch irgendwann eine Version 2.0?  Es kann doch unmöglich einer alle Mails lesen und individuell beantworten?

Ich sehe ich einer solchen Mailaktion eher sowas wie eine Unterschriftenaktion für Fortgeschrittene.  Würde mir davon aber nicht erhoffen, inhaltlich weiterzukommen.  Insofern, blue, mach Dir keinen Kopf wegen neuer Argumente.  Die "alten" bleiben ja weiterhin gültig.  Im Wesentlichen:
Die Trails sind gerade das Attraktive,
wir gehen dorthin, wo man sie unbeschwert genießen kann,
gleichzeitig respektieren wir die Interessen aller Naturnutzer und verhalten uns entsprechend rücksichtsvoll.
Weitere Argumente sind zB
Problemlosigkeit der meisten Begegnungen auch aus Sicht der Wanderer
Umweltbilanz, bzw. Verweis auf schlimmere Nutzung durch andere
gleiche Rechte für alle.
Alle hier geposteten Schreiben drehen sich darum und unterlegen das oft noch mit plastischen Beispielen.

Viel mehr, was man der Antwort V1.0 entgegensetzen könnte, fällt mir auch nicht ein.  Vielleicht noch: 
Etwas, was "schon immer" so war, muss nicht auf ewig das Richtige bleiben.
Für 4500 km Forstautobahn kommen wir nicht ins Trentin (haben wir zuhause).
Bikergrills sind ein zweifelhaftes Feature.
Das Argument des Schutzes der Wanderer, Biker und Trails ist ohne Substanz.
Die meisten kommen nicht im Rahmen sportlicher Veranstaltungen.
... aber das ist meist schon eine Wiederholung.

Den inhaltlichen Fortschritt erhoffe ich mir eher davon, dass Leute wie Marco, Vertreter der DIMB (bzw. des italienischen Pendants, falls vorhanden) und/oder lokale Prominenz mit den Entscheidungsträgern selbst sprechen und all diese Argumente erläutern und mit Fakten untermauern.  Etwa bei Übergabe der Unterschriftenlisten.

... falls dieser inhaltliche Fortschritt überhaupt möglich (nicht ideale Politiker, s.o.) und nötig ist.  Wenn wir am Ende Erfolg haben sollten, dann wette ich zu 80% darauf, dass die Verantwortlichen nicht überzeugt, sondern einfach von der Breite des Protests überrascht worden sein werden und mit Blick auf die Auswirkungen aufs Geschäft kalte Füße bekommen haben.


*Fazit (subjektiv)*

Natürlich wir sollten weiter fleißig mailen...

1. an Hotels, Shops u.ä.: informationshalber (falls noch nötig...)
2. an offizielle Stellen: um die Perzeption "Proteststurm" aufrechtzuerhalten

... aber nicht gefrustet sein, wenn man sich nicht ernstgenommen fühlt.  Über die genauen Inhalte würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

(ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu ermüdend... )

Grüße
carmin
-- leicht übernächtigt --


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2005)

ja was flatterte heute morgen in meinem mailkasten? na....ja genau ebenfalls eine dieser massenantworten *gg* wollt sie hier rein kopieren, ist ja aber schon da. dann schreibe ich halt bezugnehmend auf das massenschreiben nochmals eine massenmail   


coffee


----------



## Roland1 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hier wird italienisch abgewiegelt

Frisch in meinem mail Eingang:

meine oiginal mail:

_Hallo Herr Segattini,

Ich bin in der Planung des nächsten Mountain Bike Urlaubes am Gardasee für meine Freunde und mich. Wie sie sich vielleicht erinnern waren wir schon 2 mal mit ca. 8 Personen zu Gast in ihrem Hause.

Nun habe ich gehört dass im Trentino das Biken verboten werden soll für alle Wege die schmaler sind als ein quer gestelltes Bike und die mehr als 20% Gefälle haben. Also so ziemlich alle Wege am Gardasee. Ist das richtig? Ich hoffe es handelt sich um eine Fehlinformation denn sonst werden wir uns ein anderes Urlaubsziel suchen müssen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Roland Heinzmann_

Die Antwort:

_Hallo Herrn Roland Heinzmann,

Ich habe gerade heute von der Stadt von Riva eine Nachricht von diese Gesetz. Ist nicht so, ist nur für einige ganz Small Strasse nur Alpen Strassen und nur in einige teile reglamentiert,  den Rest von Berge Straße sind wie immer frei.

Grüßen Cristian Segattini_


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2005)

Von der rechtlichen Seite her:

Der Adressat ist der Landesausschuss der Provincia Autonomia di Trento als der Verursacher des Übels. 

Mail [email protected]; _Reg.delib.n. 2083 Prot. n. 29/I/6 / circolazione dei mezzi meccanici non motorizzati_

Es gibt dort auch eine Datenbank, hinter deren Benutzungsgeheimnisse ich aber noch nicht gekommen bin.

Ich habe die Leute jetzt erst mal (zur Abwechslung auf englisch) angeschrieben und gefragt, wie man sich die Messung von 20%  und mehr oder weniger Steigung sowie der Wegebreiten in der Praxis vorstellt, weil ich, wenn ich wieder zum Gardasee fahren sollte, dort radfahren, mich aber nicht der angewandten Mathematik widmen wollte. 

Ich habe die Frage darauf abgestellt, daß man eine praxisnahe Info brauche, um nicht rechtlich Probleme zu bekommen. 

Da man in der Praxis weder in Baden Württemberg noch am Gardasee die Wege, die man befährt, vorher nach Breite, Steigung oder sonstwas vermessen kann, bin ich mal neugierig, was da an Antworten kommt.

Es wäre sicher nicht schlecht, wenn auch andere ganz individuell nach der Praktikabilität fragen. Je spezieller man nachhakt, umso geringer ist die Massenmail-Gefahr.


----------



## Splash (14. Oktober 2005)

Und heute mal wieder was ganz frisches, was bei mir reingeflattert ist:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Aman,
> Bezugnehmend Ihrer Mitteilung zur kürzlichen Gesetzesverabschiedung, welche die Befahrung der alpinen Spazierwege von Mountainbikern in der Provinz Trient betrifft, haben wir uns mit dem von Ihnen geleisteten Beitrag in dieser  Angelenenheit an das  zuständige  Assessorat  gewandt, denn  selbst wenn es sich hier um ein Diskussionsthema der lokalen Verkehrsämter handelt, haben  diese nicht die gesetzliche Entscheidungsmacht in dieser Angelegenheit.
> 
> Beiliegend übersenden wir Ihnen eine Mitteilung, die am 12. Oktober vom Pressebüro der Trentino Spa, im Einvernehmen mit dem Tourismusassessorat erstellt wurde, zur Beantwortung der eingegangenen Meldungen.
> ...



Anbei war als Anhang das Word-Dokument "Neue Regeln" ...


----------



## julius.mueller (14. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> wir planen trikots gegen das gesetzt (das ist nur ein beispiel):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, eine T-Shirt Aktion ist ok, aber wir werfen den Trentinern vor uns durch das Gesetz zu kriminalisieren. Was machen wir mit dem zweideutigen T-Shirt? Es werden nicht alles verstehen, dass wir uns als Verbrecher outen sondern es auf die Legislative im Trentino beziehen.

Protestmail ist verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (14. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> @DIMB Team
> 
> Sagt mal, seid ihr vielleicht beim Wasgau-Marathon? Das wäre doch DIE Gelegenheit, die Sache einer breiten Masse an Leuten bekannt zu machen!
> Es ist natürlich etwas kurzfristig aber wenn ihr euch mit den Organisatoren kurzschließt zeigen die sich bestimmt kooperativ.
> ...



 

leider kenn ich keine der aktiven organisatoren und leider sind meine termine mal wieder explodiert, da wasgau fest eingeplant war   
aber wasgau ist eingangland   und so hab ich hoffnung


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2005)

Frage: Ist nun die Wegbreite in Verbindung mit dem Gefälle relevant, oder die Wegbreite oder das Gefälle, also das jeweilige aliud?

Im Übrigen stellt sich für mich die Frage: Ist man gegen jegliche gesetzliche Regelung der Nutzung des alpinen Raumes, oder nur gegen die Art der Ausgestaltung im vorliegenden Entwurf?

Und vorsicht mit der Lobbyarbeit. "Karl Friedrich - wir reisen ab" ist nicht immer eine wirkungsvolle Drohung.


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe die Fragen, weíe man Wegebreiten und Streigungen mißt



> Reg. delib. n. 2083 Prot. n. 29/I/6, circolazione dei mezzi meccanici non motorizzati
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



auch an den TOURISMUSVERBAND FASSATAL gesandt. Habe innerhalb einer halben Stunde (!) die Standardantwort erhalten, aber sofort geantwortet, das beantworte nicht meine Fragen. Ich habe nun ausdrücklich um die Beantwortung der Frage gebeten. Wenn das nix wird, geht´s an die Vorgesetzten, wie man hier mit Bürgern umgeht.


----------



## Armageddon (14. Oktober 2005)

Erstmal Hallo    Ich bin neu hier und hab mich wegen der Sache hier mal angemeldet.

Ich und meine Freundin haben euch eine Mail verfasst und auch heute Antwort darauf bekommen. Auch das Word Dokument.

Unsere Mail:

> Dear Sirs and Madams,
>
> today we received the information that the government of the region
> Trentino intends to permit driving by bike only on ways which are wide
> enough that one can put his bike crosswise on it and which have less than
> 20% of slope. The law will come into force probable to the 01.05.06.
>
> This information makes us very sad, because since 6 years we come
regularly
> to Riva, exclusively for mountainbiking. Although we live near the Alps,
> where are enough possibilities for tours, we always plock to Lake Garda
> again and again, amongst others because we own an apartment in Riva.
Should
> the inteded law really become accepted we probably see no reason to come
to
> Lake Garda in future. With certainty this law is not in your interest and,
> therefore, we ask you urgently to resist against this law! Today we can
> already insure you that the tourism will dramatically collapse in Torbolo
> or Riva! Also friends of us have already gone to Lake Garda and hold Lake
> Garda in high regard because of his great bike tours and mainly the great
> Trails. Lake Garda is one of the best known bike spots of the world! Such
> award may not be given up! Furthermore this planned law is based
completely
> wrong. Up to now during all years we had no problems with hikers /
> wanderers. The hikers have reacted rather positively to us bikers, because
> in our opinion the hikers admires that we bike the same ways which are
> already quite strenuous to go  by foot! On top of that we always bike
> thoughtful and prudent and never inflict damage to others. We think that
by
> the planned law all bikers get damaged without any reason! Unfortunately,
> nothing beyond in our power to prevent this law, however, we can hopefully
> bank on your help that you will try together to do everything to tilt this
> law! We and all the other bike tourists will high credit it to you! Many
> thanks by now for your application!
>
> In case of any further questions or need of information please do not
> hestitate to contact us!
>
>
> Best regards,
>
> Selina & Ralph

Und hier das Doc:

New rules in observance of mountain values when pedalling along paths on a mountain bike

The alliance between Trentino and mountain bikes is now wiser and more considerate. The provincial government has established some basic rules of access to mountain pathways, which hikers have always enjoyed and now mountain bikers use where permitted. The principal aim is to favour the correct approach to the mountains and confirm the rules and values, well-known to mountain enthusiasts, in order to safeguard hikers, bikers and also the paths that necessitate constant maintenance especially at a high altitude.
Trentino has a vast network of tracks and trails made by nature and by man over the centuries that can also be used by riders, providing the gradient and size of the route is suitable for bikes. The only sections that will be off limits are those at a high altitude, generally used by downhill enthusiasts.
No general ban, then, but precise guidelines for the enjoyment and enhancement of this feature of the territorial-tourist offer of Trentino, highly valued by thousands of bikers who use the Trentino trails every year.
It is important to remember certain exceptions are allowed when particular links and circuits are needed for sports events. The rules have been studied by a work group including representatives of the Italian Cycling Federation and the local tourist associations, who are undoubtedly concerned that the practice of mountain biking should be correct.
Trentino has a particularly wide range of opportunities for two-wheel lovers. There are 4,500 kilometres of completely accessible forest roads and a network of ultramodern cycle tracks (400 kilometres) where you can even find bike-grills. The new rules will not affect the choice of most bikers in any way at all.
We hope  says Tiziano Mellarini, councillor for tourism Tourism of the Autonomous Province of Trento, - that this significant innovation will be welcomed by everyone as an occasion to confirm the principles of respect for the values known to all those who go to the mountains. The real purpose of this little reform is to show the general public that Trentino has opted for a resolution of quality which is not restrictive, but a value for everyone: an easy choice to be shared and respected.



Also auch ich werde dann den Gardasee nicht mehr nutzen, da für mich normale Feldwege keinen Grund mehr geben, dass ich dort hinfahre. Die Feldwege hab ich auch zu Hause oder sonst überall in den Alpen.

Aber das wurde ja schon breitgetreten   



Auf die Hoffnung dass alles wieder gut wird

Ralph


----------



## carmin (14. Oktober 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ist nun die Wegbreite in Verbindung mit dem Gefälle relevant, oder die Wegbreite oder das Gefälle, also das jeweilige aliud?


Schauen wir dazu in die Quelle: _sentieri aventi pendenze inferiori al 20% *e* larghezze mediamente superiori allingombro trasversale della bicicletta sul terreno, restando ciclabili_ -- auf deutsch: Pfade mit einer Neigung weniger als 20% UND einer (mittleren?) Breite größer als der Raum eines quergestellten Geländerades bleiben befahrbar. FALLS (aber davon hab ich nichts gelesen) alle anderen Wege gesperrt sind, heißt das: Zur Sperrung müsste nur eines der Kriterien verletzt sein, mit anderen Worten: es wären auch breite steile Wege und flache schmale Pfade betroffen. (Und das nur wegen des "e", statt "o"... kleiner Unterschied mit großer Wirkung).



			
				Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen stellt sich für mich die Frage: Ist man gegen jegliche gesetzliche Regelung der Nutzung des alpinen Raumes, oder nur gegen die Art der Ausgestaltung im vorliegenden Entwurf?


Allgemeiner: Wir sind für ein gedeihliches Miteinander und für Naturschutz. Wenn man zum Schluss kommen sollte, dass das nur mit gesetzlicher Regelung möglich sein sollte: okay. Aber was hat das vorliegende Gesetz damit zu tun?


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Leute jetzt erst mal (zur Abwechslung auf englisch) angeschrieben und gefragt, wie man sich die Messung von 20%  und mehr oder weniger Steigung sowie der Wegebreiten in der Praxis vorstellt, weil ich, wenn ich wieder zum Gardasee fahren sollte, dort radfahren, mich aber nicht der angewandten Mathematik widmen wollte.
> Ich habe die Frage darauf abgestellt, daß man eine praxisnahe Info brauche, um nicht rechtlich Probleme zu bekommen.


Ich könnte mir denken, dass die Leute dir diese Problematik 'abnehmen', indem sie einfach an die Trails, die nicht mehr befahren werden sollen, ein Schild 'gesperrt für Biker' ranmachen.


----------



## Roland1 (14. Oktober 2005)

> New rules in observance of mountain values when pedalling along paths on a mountain bike
> 
> The alliance between Trentino and mountain bikes is now wiser and more considerate. The provincial government has established some basic rules of access to mountain pathways, which hikers have always enjoyed and now mountain bikers use where permitted. The principal aim is to favour the correct approach to the mountains and confirm the rules and values, well-known to mountain enthusiasts, in order to safeguard hikers, bikers and also the paths that necessitate constant maintenance especially at a high altitude.
> Trentino has a vast network of tracks and trails made by nature and by man over the centuries that can also be used by riders, providing the gradient and size of the route is suitable for bikes. The only sections that will be off limits are those at a high altitude, generally used by downhill enthusiasts.
> ...



Alle Achtung, diese Erklärung ist schon ein PR Meisterstück und kommt gewiss nicht aus einer Amtsstube

Roland


----------



## carmin (14. Oktober 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir denken, dass die Leute dir diese Problematik 'abnehmen', indem sie einfach an die Trails, die nicht mehr befahren werden sollen, ein Schild 'gesperrt für Biker' ranmachen.


Hm, naja... Im Zweifel (Versicherungsfall zB) gilt wohl das Gesetz. Wenn Schilder genau die zu sperrenden Trails kennzeichnen sollten, müssten die doch reinschreiben "gesperrte Trails sind explizit gekennzeichnet".


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ist nun die Wegbreite in Verbindung mit dem Gefälle relevant, oder die Wegbreite oder das Gefälle, also das jeweilige aliud?


Was weiß ich, werde mal nachfragen..... 



			
				Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen stellt sich für mich die Frage: Ist man gegen jegliche gesetzliche Regelung der Nutzung des alpinen Raumes, oder nur gegen die Art der Ausgestaltung im vorliegenden Entwurf?


Warum soll man gegen jegliche Regelung sein, es soll ja auch gescheite Bestimmungen geben (manchmal).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll man gegen jegliche Regelung sein, es soll ja auch gescheite Bestimmungen geben (manchmal).



Gerade bei uns in AUT gibt's schon die Tendenz gegen alles zu sein. Das finde ich schade, weil ohne Gesetze wird's auch nicht gehen, gerade heute, wo Selbstbestimmung sehr klein geschrieben wird und viele Menschen den eigenen Verstand nicht verwenden.

Leider kenne ich das Trentino nicht genau genug. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob der Nutzungskonflikt dort schon so groß ist, dass eine gesetzliche Regelung nötig ist. Und falls die Notwenigkeit besteht, soll man sich bitte an einen Tisch setzen und die ganze Thematik diskutieren. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich, abstrakt betrachtet, den italienischen Ansatz nicht so schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, wie diese Thematik z.B. in AUT angegangen wurde.
Wobei ich mich schon frage, wie man die 20% Gefälle messen soll. Ist ja nicht jeder glücklicher Eigentümer eines Inklionmeters.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Oktober 2005)

Also, ich hab mich im italienischen MTB-Forum angemeldet und um weitere E-Mail-Adressen gebeten an die wir schicken können, z.b. von Politikern, Abgeordneten usw.....

Schon öfters wurde hier angesprochen daß man höflich bleiben soll beim Formulieren der Mails. Nun gut. Aber: manchmal kann es hilfreich sein wenn man mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut! Bis hierher und nicht weiter! Sorry, aber bis jetzt verhalten wir uns typisch deutsch......bloß nicht zu böse werden, höflich, zuvorkommend usw.......ihr solltet euch mal durchlesen was im italienischen MTB-Forum abgeht......die nehmen kein Blatt vor dem Mund!

Marcos Mail ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie man der Sache mit einer guten Portion Sarkasmus begegnen kann.

Mit der deutschen Höflichkeit kommt man in Italien beim Protestieren nicht weiter.Natürlich aber auch nicht mit Haudrauf-Mentalität. Die Mischung macht es aus. Warum sollten wir unserem Ärger nicht Luft verschaffen?

Wer mag, hier nochmals meine Mail auf Italienisch:


_Egregi Signori,

con questo lettre voliamo protestare contro la nuovo Legge Regionale di Trentino!

Anche noi siamo gruppi di Mountainbiker della Germania che passano da molti anni fa le nostre ferie in Trentino.
Noi non riusciamo ha capire questa nuova Legge Regionale che divieta questi Sentieri che una volta si potevano Transitare, erano e sono proprio questi Sentieri che noi Amiamo, che Rendono interessanti i Paesaggi e tutta la Natura, e lo Maggiorparte di Noi Rispetta la Natura, se poi ce qualche Ignorante che non rispetta le formature che volgano per tutti, non possiamo convalidare il loro compartamento.

Noi sappiamo che ci sono Pecore Nere che rivonare qualche Sentieri e molti parti della Natura! Noi non voliamo essere messi nella stessa Pentola!

Per questi Motivi dateci la Possibilita di venire in Trentino con le nostre Mountainbike, di Continuare ad avere la sensazione e certezza di vivere i vostri Paesaggi e Ospitalità, che finora abbiamo ricevuto che questo decreto di Legge non sa troppo duro nei Confronti di Noi Mountainbiker.


Distinti Saluti_


----------



## dertutnix (14. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Habe innerhalb einer halben Stunde (!) die Standardantwort erhalten ...



ist das nicht zu erwarten gewesen, dass bei dieser deutlichen anzahl von mails ein standardantwortschreiben kommt? 





			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich habe nun ausdrücklich um die Beantwortung der Frage gebeten. Wenn das nix wird, geht´s an die Vorgesetzten, wie man hier mit Bürgern umgeht ...



dann hoff ich nur, dass die vorgesetzten im trentino besser sind wie meine heimischen ...


frage an dimb-office: wäre es nicht sinnvoll, die ausgehenden mails zu sammeln? zumindest von denen, die ihre mails zur verfügung stellen würden. könnte mir vorstellen, dass das vorteile bringen würde bei anstehenden gesprächen mit der verwaltung ...


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich schon frage, wie man die 20% Gefälle messen soll. Ist ja nicht jeder glücklicher Eigentümer eines Inklionmeters.


Drum habe ich genau dahingehend nachgefragt (Wegebreiten dto.). War schon in BW ein unbequemes Thema für die Bürokraten.


----------



## Louis Cypher (14. Oktober 2005)

Da die eigentliche Initiative für diese fragwürdige Regelung wohl vom SAT (laut Marco der Kraxlerverein des Trentino) ausgeht, habe ich mir überlegt, dass man der ganzen Geschichte eventuell über die übergeordnete Verbandsebene beikommt und deswegen die MTB- sparte des DAV's angespitzt, der ja mit dem italienischen Alpenverein ziemlich innige Verbindungen hat.

Der Scheffe der Mountainbikesparte (Danke dafür!) meinte der DAV würde sich dieser Sache wahrscheinlich annehmen. Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.... 

Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Marcello25 (14. Oktober 2005)

julius.mueller schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, eine T-Shirt Aktion ist ok, aber wir werfen den Trentinern vor uns durch das Gesetz zu kriminalisieren. Was machen wir mit dem zweideutigen T-Shirt? Es werden nicht alles verstehen, dass wir uns als Verbrecher outen sondern es auf die Legislative im Trentino beziehen.
> 
> Protestmail ist verschickt.




Das kann schon sein. Ich persönlich bin aber gerne bereit dieses Risiko einzugehen    Ich finde die Idee mit den T-Shirts einfach genial. Auch das Motiv ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

Was Mails angeht, stehe ich hier keinem von euch nach, d.h. Unmengen Mails an unmengen Adressen in 3 Sprachen(it/de/en). Habe bisher auch immer nur die selben Antworten bekommen wie ihr, z.T. sicher schon automatische Mails  . Deswegen verzichte ich hier auf die Veröffentlichung.

Grüße Marcello25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow_ö (14. Oktober 2005)

Hat jemand eine Idee, ob wieder hinfahren (zB Bike-Festival) oder nicht hinfahren die sinnvollere Lösung ist?
Ich komm einfach auf nix.

Klarerweise schadet es allen im Tourismus dort (aber auch allen anderen), das sollte eher vermieden werden.
Aber ein "Jetzt erst recht"-Protest während des Festivals?  
Das fällt doch gar nicht auf.

Wenn aber plötzlich nur mehr die Hälfte oder besser noch weniger Leute als üblich dort wären, am Anfang nächster Saison, das wäre ein Zeichen.


----------



## bluemuc (14. Oktober 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bei uns in AUT gibt's schon die Tendenz gegen alles zu sein. Das finde ich schade, weil ohne Gesetze wird's auch nicht gehen, gerade heute, wo Selbstbestimmung sehr klein geschrieben wird und viele Menschen den eigenen Verstand nicht verwenden.



ohne gesetze gehts sicher nicht. alles braucht regeln und grenzen.

aber: gesetz engt selbstbestimmung ein. und je mehr einengung der selbstbestimmung, desto weniger notwendigkeit und daraus folgend bereitschaft, den eigenen verstand zu nutzen....


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Oktober 2005)

Neues aus dem Italienischen MTB-Forum!

Wer mag kann dort auch auf Deutsch posten, einige dort beherrschen die deutsche Sprache! Sie freuen sich daß wir ebenfalls gegen das Gesetz protestieren. Es ist geplant, in Trient eine Protestaktion zu organisieren bei der dann die Unterschriftenlisten übergeben werden!


----------



## Katrin (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe auf jeden Fall heute schon mal mit der Geschäftführung des Bikeshops meines Vertrauens ausgemacht, dass wir dort Unterschriftenlisten auslegen dürfen.


----------



## Fat_Tony (14. Oktober 2005)

Die haben mir jetzt eine Antwort mit einem Anhand der da heißt "Neue Regeln" geschickt. Ich stelle die mal als Text rein, ich glaube in der Form gab es sie noch nicht, wenn ja tut es mir leid.
Lukas


----------



## Deleted 52680 (14. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

ich will ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber oft sind die medien schuld wenn in gewissen gegenden nichts mehr geht.

tausende von leuten fallen ein, benehmen sich nicht gerade
rücksichtsvoll und wundern sich dann, wenn nichts mehr geht.

ich wohne  am rande der alpen und hoffe, dass niemand meine trials 
findet - auch wenn man bei uns theoretisch nur auf ausgeschilderten wegen
fahren darf - in der praxis kann man überall fahren, weil die fahrerei noch
nicht überhand genommen hat und sich die einheimischen offensichtlich
besser als die touris benehmen. wir fahren an jägern, förstern und spaziergängern vorbei und hatten noch nie probleme.


----------



## Fungrisu (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Mail ist jetzt auch raus.
Da wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen. 

P.S. Hier bei uns in Bonn da wo es das Siebengebirge gibt gilt seit kurzem auch ein Gesetz dass das befahren von Wegen die schmaler als 2,5m sind verboten ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## taifun (14. Oktober 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben mir jetzt eine Antwort mit einem Anhand der da heißt "Neue Regeln" geschickt. Ich stelle die mal als Text rein, ich glaube in der Form gab es sie noch nicht, wenn ja tut es mir leid.
> Lukas



Doch hatten wir schon,ebenfalls auch eine meiner vielen Antworten gewesen.

Aber egal,wichtig ist doch das bekannt wird,wie viele sich mittlerweile dagegen wehren.Im Endeffekt dient es ja auch dem Tourismus,das dieses Gesetzt nicht kommt.
Also Leute immer weiter mailen und Unterschriften sammeln


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> hier das neue Gesetz über die Wege, die die Biker in Trentino fahren dürfen. Kurz: Verbot für die Wege enger als das Bike quergestellt und steiler als 20%.



Also, immer einer mit dem Tandem vorneweg! Es steht doch nirgends, was für ein Fahrrad das sein soll (logo, Sonderanfertigungen ausgeschlossen) und ob die Wegebreite am Fahrrad dessen festzumachen sein wird, der jeweils auch fährt.........


----------



## Fetz (15. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Also, immer einer mit dem Tandem vorneweg! Es steht doch nirgends, was für ein Fahrrad das sein soll (logo, Sonderanfertigungen ausgeschlossen) und ob die Wegebreite am Fahrrad dessen festzumachen sein wird, der jeweils auch fährt.........


Das wär dann aber ein Schuss ins Knie. Denk besser noch mal drüber nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Oktober 2005)

Gibts geländegängige Einräder?

(dertutnix, ich rede nicht von geländigen Eingangrädern)


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts geländegängige Einräder?
> 
> (dertutnix, ich rede nicht von geländigen Eingangrädern)



Ja gibt es guck dir die Kranked Teile an (oder wars NWD) dort gibt es einen Fahrer namens Kris Holm der fährt mit dem Mountaineinrad North Shore Trails die die meisten nicht einmal auf 2 Rädern wagen würden.  











somit wäre das Gesetz ausgehebelt

Es wäre vermutlich nur ein Traum aber einfach göttlich wenn beim nächsten Festival eine riesige Menge an Bikern zu einem zu schmalen Trail fährt, dort der engagierte Kris Holm sein EInrad quer stellt und vorne weg fährt und alle hinterher


----------



## DIMB team (15. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> @DIMB Team
> 
> Sagt mal, seid ihr vielleicht beim Wasgau-Marathon? Das wäre doch DIE Gelegenheit, die Sache einer breiten Masse an Leuten bekannt zu machen!
> Es ist natürlich etwas kurzfristig aber wenn ihr euch mit den Organisatoren kurzschließt zeigen die sich bestimmt kooperativ.
> ...



Ich kenne den Hauptorganisator Klaus E. persönlich von vielen Touren recht gut und habe ihn gebeten, dort die Listen auszulegen. Denke, dass das klappt...

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Carsten (15. Oktober 2005)

Zitat aus der Stellungnahme:

_Das Trentino bietet den Radsportfreunden zahllose Möglichkeiten zum Ausüben ihres Lieblingssports. Hier befinden sich Forststraßen, die auf eine Gesamtlänge von 4500 km kommen und frei zugänglich sind, und dazu modernste Radwanderwege von insgesamt 400 km Länge, an denen es sogar Biker-Grills gibt. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden daher durch diese neuen Regeln keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen erfahren._

Ich muß da mal einiges klarstellen:

-viele Leute klettern, meist in der Halle, meist im Klettergarten, meist auf gut gesicherten Routen. Es gibt aber welche, die sind richtig gut, kommen also sagen wir mal über den 8ten Grad hinaus.
-Diese Leute finden erst hier Ihre Erfüllung, klettern Mehrseillängentouren in den Bergen des Trentino

Jetzt stellt Euch mal vor, irgend ein Gesetz würde sagen, man darf keine Wände mehr klettern, die Höher als 100 m sind und wo sie Griffe kleiner sind als ein Bierkrughenkel...  

So und nun: Viele Leute biken, viele tun dies auf Straßen, auf Kieswegen und sind glücklich damit. Aber Moutainbiken ist viel mehr. Hier geht es um die Befahrung von S-3 und S-4 Trails, um Erstbefahrungen. Es geht darum dort zu fahren wo viele nicht einmal mehr laufen können...

und? das soll nun verboten werden. Wann kapieren die Leute endlich einmal, worum es bei unserem eigentlich Sport geht und das Mountainbiken nichts damit zu tun hat auf einem Schotterweg rum zu fahren? Das kann ich zu genüge bei uns zu Hause im Wald tun, und das macht mir schon lange keinen Spaß mehr!

Und zum Grillen muß ich auch nicht extra 600 km anreisen!

*Ich werden jedenfalls in Zukunft nicht mehr dort hin reisen, wo die Verantwortlichen das nicht kapieren.*


----------



## reiner (15. Oktober 2005)

Anderes Beispiel: Skitourengeher dürfen auf keine Berge mehr rauf, die höher als 2000m sind und dürfen keine Hänge befahren, die steiler als 20% sind.
Wo gibts sowas?
Genau .. nirgends.

Das ganze blabla um Sicherheit und bestimmungsgerechte Wegbenutzung für Mountainbiker im Gesetz kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein. Das zeigt schon die 20% Grenze. Soll sich alles schön vernünftig anhören, aber in Wirklichkeit gehts nur darum, die Wege für ungetrübte Wandertätigkeit frei zu halten.

Ich denke schon, dass es auf manchen Wegen, die von Wanderen und Bikern gleichermaßen beliebt sind, früher oder später eine Regelung braucht. Aber nicht so.

Ein Wanderer wird doch nicht auf (seinem) Bergpfad großgezogen, auch wir haben ein Recht die Wege zu benutzen.

Übrigens gehe ich morgen auch zum Wandern. Mal sehn, ob mich die Biker stören 

Servus


----------



## Splash (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube nicht alle Stellen können oder wollen die Mails lesen. Von "APT Val di Fiemme - Informazioni" habe ich zuerst eine Antwort bekommen und besagtes Word-Dokument. Auf meine Antwort hin, dass ich unter den Voraussetzungen sichlich meinen Urlaub wo anders buchen wollen würde, bekam ich noch mal die gleiche Mail mit beagtem gleichen Word-Dokument ...


----------



## bergeck (15. Oktober 2005)

ich hab heut das rausgeblasen an all die e-mail-adressen, die DIMB so angegeben hat. evtl. hilfts ja was   


------------


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Entsetzen habe ich von dem Vorhaben gehört, dass im Trentino Wege für
(Mountain)bike-Fahrer gesperrt werden sollen, die schmaler als ein
quergestelltes Fahrrad und nicht steiler als 20% sind.

Damit wären fast alle Trails und Wege, die ich immer gerne im Trentino
gefahren bin, für mich und meine MTB-Freunde nicht mehr zugänglich. Ich
liebe die Region rund um den Gardasee und fahre regelmäßig mit Freunden dort
hin zum Biken (mindestens 1, manchmal auch 2x und mehr pro Jahr).

Ein derartiges Verbot ist eine Katastrophe und hätte zur Folge, dass das
Trentino für mich und tausende andere Mountainbiker als Urlaubsstandort
nicht mehr interessant wäre. Falls diese Gesetze in Kraft treten, würde ich
nicht mehr -- auch nicht zu anderen Gelegenheiten -- in das Trentino fahren.

Wir Mountainbiker lieben die Natur und es ist uns ein Anliegen, mit
Wanderern und anderen Menschen, welche die Berge ebenfalls lieben und auf
ihre Weise nutzen, friedlich und mit gegenseitigem Respekt umzugehen. Ich
und alle meine  mountainbikenden Freunde achten Wanderer und Bergsteiger und
deren Recht, in den Bergen unterwegs zu sein. Wir bremsen herunter auf
Schrittgeschwindigkeit, wenn wir Wanderer vor uns haben und passieren sie an
geeigneten Stellen auf vorsichtige Weise. Es ist uns ein besonderes
Bedürfnis, Rücksicht zu üben, um damit auch unseren Anspruch auf die Nutzung
der Berge und ihrer Wege nicht zu verwirken.

Es muss eine Koexistenz geben können, ohne die ein oder andere Gruppe
auszusperren!!!

Liebe Verantwortliche, liebe Ansässige im Trentino, bitte verhindern Sie
dieses Vorhaben. Wird es dennoch durchgesetzt, werden wie ich viele tausend
MountainBiker pro Jahr -- sicherlich ein nicht unerheblicher
Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Region -- nicht mehr ins Trentio kommen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


---------------


----------



## gwittmac (16. Oktober 2005)

@bergeck

_



			Ich und alle meine mountainbikenden Freunde achten Wanderer und Bergsteiger und deren Recht, in den Bergen unterwegs zu sein. Wir bremsen herunter auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit, wenn wir Wanderer vor uns haben und passieren sie an geeigneten Stellen auf vorsichtige Weise. Es ist uns ein besonderes Bedürfnis, Rücksicht zu üben, um damit auch unseren Anspruch auf die Nutzungder Berge und ihrer Wege nicht zu verwirken 
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> > Ich nehme es Dir gerne ab, dass Du Dich entsprechend verhältst, aber da bist Du die große Ausnahme. Gerade in der Region Gardasee sieht man massenhaft integralbehelmte Butterbirnen rücksichtslos zu Tale donnern. Von bremsen auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit keine Spur. Solche Regelungen sind halt nur die traurige Konsequenz aus diesem Verhalten, und für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar.
> > Vielleicht ist das für unseren Sport ganz hilfreich, da die dämlichen Shuttles hoffentlich den Betrieb einstellen. Damit sind auch nur noch Biker unterweg, die auch bergauf fahren können und wissen, wie man sich gegenüber anderen Wegenutzern zu verhalten hat.


----------



## isartrails (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
das Neueste ganz aktuell:

Auf meinen Brief an Herrn Mellarini habe ich erwartungsgemäß keine Antwort erhalten, vermutlich wohl auch, weil sein Email-Fach schon überfüllt war.

Dafür erreichte mich heute eine "Pressemitteilung", die ich unten abdrucke.
Es ist interessant, wie die Öffentlichkeitsstelle versucht, die Auswirkungen und den Sachverhalt "darzustellen": Die geplante Verordnung wurde ausschließlich zum Schutz und Wohle von Mountainbikern erlassen. Danke dafür!

Die Strategie ist leicht durchschaubar: Mit solchen Verlautbarungen soll in der Öffentlichkeit der Boden für Akzeptanz dieser Verordnung erreicht werden. Marketing- und Presseabteilungen werden nun in der nächsten Zeit damit beschäftigt sein, vor allem deutsche Journalisten davon zu überzeugen, dass das alles nicht so wild ist, wie sich's hier in diesem Forum darstellt.
Eines muss man Ihnen lassen: sie arbeiten professionell an der Durchsetzung ihrer Ziele...

------------Original----------------

_Pressemitteilung 

*Mountainbiking im Trentino: sicher und ökologisch * 

Neue Regeln zur Nutzung der Gebirgswege erleichtern Radfahrern den Trendsport und erhalten das ökologische Gleichgewicht. 

Trient/Frankfurt, 14. Oktober 2005. Der Radsport erfreut sich im Trentino zunehmender Beliebtheit. Das ist nicht weiter verwunderlich, denn die norditalienische Region ist durchzogen von zahlreichen Tälern, Hochebenen und Bergen und bietet Bikern mit mehreren hundert markierten und gepflegten Radwegen ein nahezu unerschöpfliches Terrain für Touren und Abfahrten. Zur Sicherheit der Radler hat die Landesregierung nun ein Gesetz erlassen, das zum 1. Mai 2006 in Kraft treten soll. 

So legen die neuen Regeln etwa fest, dass die Radwege ein Gefälle von 20 Prozent nicht übersteigen sollen. Damit wird die Verletzungsgefahr der Radler durch einen etwaigen Sturz deutlich verringert. Darüber hinaus berücksichtigt das neue Gesetz das ökologische Gleichgewicht der Bergwelt: Pfade und Stege, die einst Bergwanderern vorbehalten waren, werden heute zunehmend auch von Radsportlern befahren. Diese können vor allem im Hochgebirge nur mit großem Aufwand instand gehalten werden und stellen gerade dort wegen ihres Gefälles eine große Gefahr für Mountainbiker dar. Für sportliche Veranstaltungen sieht das Gesetz, das gemeinsam von Vertretern des italienischen Radsportverbandes und den örtlichen Verkehrsverbänden verabschiedet wurde, Ausnahmen vor, so dass auch Rundstrecken gefahren werden können. 

Im Trentino finden Radsportfreunde zahlreiche Möglichkeiten für ihren Lieblingssport. Forststraßen auf einer Gesamtlänge von 4.500 Kilometern sowie modernste Radwanderwege von insgesamt 400 Kilometern laden zum sportlichen Hochgenuss ein. Kulinarische Genüsse versprechen dagegen die vielen Biker-Grills entlang der Strecken._ 

1.790  Zeichen 
Trentino Marketing 
Via Romagnosi 11, 38100 Trento, Italien 
email: [email protected]  

Abgesehen davon, dass es hier eine weitere Email-Adresse gibt, wo man eventuell seinen Protest loswerden kann, sollte sich dieser nun darauf fokussieren, das Beschwichtigungsmanöver als solches zu Entlarven. 
Auch inhaltlich müsste Gegnern der geplanten Verordnung einiges einfallen: Keiner von den Mountainbikern hat was gegen ein intaktes ökologisches Gleichgewicht und auch darüber, dass man sich um deren Gesundheit und Sicherheit Sorgen macht, sind diese sicher sehr froh. Aber wer will schon 4500 Kilometer Forstwege und was, bitteschön, darf man sich unter 400 Kilometern modensten Radwegen vorstellen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man sich von Entscheidungsträgern, die es schaffen, solche Verordnungen zu erlassen, gerne mal erklären lassen würde, was sie unter sportlichem Hochgenuss verstehen...

Wenn ich Glück habe, treffe ich Herrn Mellarini nächste Woche in München anlässlich einer Tourismus-Pressekonferenz. Ich erwarte zwar nicht, dass er zu diesem Thema Stellung bezieht, aber eventuell kann man mal vor Kollegen eine Frage an ihn stellen...

Ciao,
Traian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon Rider (16. Oktober 2005)

puhhhh langsam wirds arg mit trentino... will net nächstes jahr woanderst hinfahren nur wegen so nen paar beschusselnden italienern


----------



## Wooly (16. Oktober 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist das für unseren Sport ganz hilfreich, da die dämlichen Shuttles hoffentlich den Betrieb einstellen. Damit sind auch nur noch Biker unterweg, die auch bergauf fahren können und wissen, wie man sich gegenüber anderen Wegenutzern zu verhalten hat.



Also ich weiß nicht, ob bergauffahren automatisch eine intelligentes Verhalten impliziert ... ich kenne da einige Beispiele die da was ganz anderes sagen ....


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. Oktober 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> @bergeck
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## fsr_rider (16. Oktober 2005)

Wenn wirklich nur die Downhiller ein Problem sind, wie die da schreiben, warum wird dann nicht am Monte Baldo für die Lösung gesorgt? Ein paar Strecken (wirklich schwierige, vielleicht auch etwas verschieden schwer) von da an den Lago runter, absolut tabu zum Wandern, und schon ist gut! Da gibt es die Seilbahn rauf (mit extra MTB Fahrten, wo nur Biker mitkönnen), wenn die Strecken runter wirklich eine Herausforderung sind, dann ist klar, wo all die Downhiller sind!

Und da ist es dann sogar OK, voll drauf zu halten, das sind da ja abgesperrte Downhill Strecken! Ist doch für Downhillfans auch interessanter, wenn sie nicht hinter jeder Kurve mit einem Fussgänger rechnen müssen, oder?


----------



## fsr_rider (16. Oktober 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat aus der Stellungnahme:
> 
> So und nun: Viele Leute biken, viele tun dies auf Straßen, auf Kieswegen und sind glücklich damit. Aber Moutainbiken ist viel mehr. Hier geht es um die Befahrung von S-3 und S-4 Trails, um Erstbefahrungen. Es geht darum dort zu fahren wo viele nicht einmal mehr laufen können...
> 
> ...



Also ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die mit einem groben Schotterweg voll zufrieden sind. Rauf auch gerne schmal. Und viele, viele Hm am stück! Runter lieber breit. Aber steil dürfen sie auch runter sein, Beispiel: ehemalige Gletschermoränen, die jetzt im Winter als Schipiste dienen und deshalb nur Steine bis dicke Schottergrösse haben. Solche gibt es z.B. in Zermatt oder Verbier, da können auch mal 50% Gefälle auftreten, das ganze ist aber wie ein extrem breiter Weg.

Nun gut, ich würde vermutlich im Trentino immer noch genug Wege finden. Aber ich weiss, dass es andere gibt, die jetzt ausgesperrt werden, und deshalb werde ich auch versuchen, möglichst wenig Geld im Trention zu lassen. Ich gehe aber auf jeden Fall an den Idrosee (Lombardei), und so wie es aussieht, besteht aktute Gefahr, dass das Hotel im Trentino ist - ich habe in Idro selber noch imemr kein gutes gefunden. Das wäre dann wieder 30 oder 40 Euro am Tag Umsatz für das Trentino    
Ich weiss, es wäre besser, keinen Cent da zu lassen, aber dann strafe ich auch die Wirte in der Lombardei (Idro), wo ich dann essen würde, und die können nun wirklich gar nichts dafür, und dagegen machen können sie auch nichts!


----------



## carmin (16. Oktober 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird ja schon wieder pauschalisiert


Aber beim Lästern über die hochgeshuttelten Möchtegern-Downhiller sind wir uns wieder einig, oder?  Vorsicht, Jungs, das führt im besten Fall zu nix und spaltet im schlimmsten.



			
				yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Idee, ob wieder hinfahren (zB Bike-Festival) oder nicht hinfahren die sinnvollere Lösung ist?
> Ich komm einfach auf nix.
> 
> Klarerweise schadet es allen im Tourismus dort (aber auch allen anderen), das sollte eher vermieden werden.


Vielleicht kann ich ja helfen  Kann schon verstehen, dass viele zu ihren Gastgebern ein sehr herzliches Verhältnis haben.  Schließlich haben sie ja auch für uns investiert und sind mehr oder minder darauf angewiesen, dass wir auch kommen.  Allerdings haben sie ihre Investitionen nicht aus reiner Menschenliebe getätigt, sondern in Erwartung eines Profits.  Den Gedanken, dass es in der Wirtschaft Moral gebe, habe ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt.  Angenommen, es käme raus, 10'000 Biker vertrieben 100'000 Wanderer/Surfer/Kletterer (zwar technisch schwer vorstellbar, aber was solls), wären wir dann noch willkommen?

Wie bereits gesagt, glaube ich nicht, dass wir auf rein argumentativem Weg etwas erreichen, wenn die Argumente der Gegenseite doch eher vorgeschoben sind.  Unser gewichtigster und für alle verständliche Posten ist nun mal das Bike als Wirtschaftsfaktor.  Wie stünden wir denn da, wenn wir gackern "unter diesen Umständen können wir nicht mehr kommen" und es dann doch tun?  Dann dürfte unser Tiziano Mellarini mit seinen PR-Profis verkünden: "Mit seiner Initiative für die Sicherheit der Biker hat das Trentin noch an Attraktivität gewonnen"...

Aber soweit ist es ja noch LANGE nicht.

Übrigens dürfte ein "Boykott" ja wohl kaum die Auslastung von zeitweise 100% auf 0% senken, sondern vielleicht auf 80%.  Und: warum sollten nicht auch mal freizügigere Regionen profitieren?  Frankreich freut sich auch 



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht alle Stellen können oder wollen die Mails lesen. Von "APT Val di Fiemme - Informazioni" habe ich zuerst eine Antwort bekommen und besagtes Word-Dokument. Auf meine Antwort hin, dass ich unter den Voraussetzungen sichlich meinen Urlaub wo anders buchen wollen würde, bekam ich noch mal die gleiche Mail mit beagtem gleichen Word-Dokument ...


Du glaubst jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass da jemand sitzt, all die Mails liest und schon ganz zerknirscht ist, weil da so unendlich gute Argumente drin sind?  Im besten Fall zählen sie noch die Mails.

Wahrscheinlich könntest Du auch einen Text von einer beliebigen türkischen oder finnischen Seite kopieren, im Betreff die Schlüsselwörter "MTB" und "20%" erwähnen und bekämst umgehend die türkische bzw. finnische Fassung unserer geliebten Verlautbarung zugestellt.  Achtung: Absender sollte keine .de-Mailadresse sein.



			
				isartrails schrieb:
			
		

> Marketing- und Presseabteilungen werden nun in der nächsten Zeit damit beschäftigt sein, vor allem deutsche Journalisten davon zu überzeugen, dass das alles nicht so wild ist, wie sich's hier in diesem Forum darstellt.


Genau das steht zu erwarten bzw. passiert bereits.  Adlerauge sei wachsam 

Wobei wir uns auch stets um eine Fundierung unseres Informationsstandes bemühen sollten.  Ich bin zugegebenermaßen immer noch etwas verwirrt, aber so langsam wirds klarer.  Man korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich was Falsches sage.

Eigentliche Grundlage ist ja ein Provinzgesetz Nr. 8 vom 15. März 1993, "Ordinamento dei rifugi alpini, bivacchi, sentieri e vie ferrate" -- also eine Verordnung über alpine Hütten, "Biwaks" (gemeint sind nicht bewirtschaftete Schutzhütten), Pfade und "Eisenwege" (= offenbar Klettersteige).  Dort findet sich ein Artikel 22 "Divieto di circolazione" (Befahrungsverbot) mit folgendem Wortlaut:

_1. Fermo restando il divieto di circolazione per i veicoli a motore stabilito dall'articolo 6 della legge provinciale 23 novembre 1978, n. 48 [...], sui sentieri alpini iscritti nell'elenco previsto dall'articolo 3 *e sugli altri sentieri di montagna è vietata la circolazione anche con l'ausilio di altri mezzi meccanici.* Per ridurre l'impatto estetico-paesaggistico il divieto è segnalato nelle zone di accesso ai sentieri alpini [...].

2.   Il divieto di circolazione *non si applica* alle tratte dei sentieri che coincidono con strade forestali ovvero con percorsi *aventi le caratteristiche tecniche stabilite dalla Giunta provinciale prendendo come parametro la pendenza e la larghezza media*._​
[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/guil1978.jpg[/imgl]Also: Zunächst wird ein Verbot für motorisierte Fahrzeuge von 1978 bestätigt, auf Strecken, die in ein ominöses Verzeichnis eingetragen sind, aber auch vor Ort ausgeschildert werden müssen.  (Ein solches Schild findet sich bspw. am Passo Guil, betreffend den 421 nach Pré, siehe links).  Dann kommts: Auf den anderen (gemeint ist wohl: "kleineren") Wegen ist auch die Befahrung "mit Hilfe anderer mechanischer Mittel verboten".  Nochmal: 1993.

Absatz 2 besagt daraufhin, dass dieses Befahrungsverbot nicht auf Strecken anzuwenden ist, die "von der Provinzregierung festgelegte technische Eigenschaften haben", wobei als Parameter wieder die Neigung und mittlere Breite verwendet werden sollen.  Wie's aussieht (aber dafür leg ich die Hand nicht ins Feuer), hat bislang nur eine genauere Spezifikation der Kriterien gefehlt, und man bewegte sich im Trentin also bisher auch schon in einem Graubereich.  (Grau zumindest aus deutscher Sicht, die italienische Interpretation von Verkehrsrecht dürfte wohl immer etwas weißer sein )

Und jetzt wird klar, warum die Provinzregierung in dem Beschluss Nummer 2083 (das ist kein Gesetz) vom 30. September 2005 nur noch davon reden mussten, welche Wege *freigegeben* sind, nämlich mit dem schon bekannten

_la circolazione dei mezzi meccanici non motorizzati è consentita, a far data dal 1 maggio 2006, sulle tratte dei sentieri aventi pendenze inferiori al 20% e larghezze mediamente superiori all'ingombro trasversale della bicicletta sul terreno_​(mein Zitat in einem früheren Post war etwas eilig herausgezogen, sorry)

...also alle Wege, die WENIGER als 20% Neigung haben UND durchschnittliche breiter sind als ein quergestelltes Geländerad.

Nun geht in der Bikergemeinde natürlich ein Rumoren um, wie das genau zu messen sei.  Aber ich möchte vermuten, dass sich italienische Behörden darauf nicht einlassen werden.  Könnten unsere Tourexperten (vom Forum oder von Zeitschriften) einen Katalog der meisten Trails (alle geht nicht) zusammenstellen, in eine Karte grob einzeichnen, und dann wird von der DIMB offiziell in einem Papierschreiben nachgefragt, welche verboten würden und welche nicht.  Ich denke, das kann man von der Verwaltung verlangen, vor allem, weil Tiziano Mellarini selbst sagte, dass die Kriterien so klar und einfach anzuwenden seien.  Dann würde wirkliche rechtliche Klarheit herrschen, und wir können entscheiden, ob wir einen Verlust von vielleicht 5% der Trails hinnehmen können, oder einen Verlust von 95% zum Anlass für einen Boykott nehmen.

*Um unser Glaubwürdigkeitspulver hier nicht zu verschießen, bitte keine unkoordinierten Klärungsversuche!!*

edit: ich wollt ja noch aus dem Artikel 31 zitieren:
g)   la sanzione amministrativa da lire 200.000 a lire 600.000 in caso di violazione del divieto previsto dall'articolo 22.​... also bei Verletzung des Befahrungsverbots nach Artikel 22 waren schon 1993 200'000 bis 600'000 Lire fällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2005)

Also ich vermute einfach mal, dass das Gesetz dem Italienischen Alpenverein einfach als Grundlage dienen wird beliebig und völlig willkürlich Trails für Mountainbiker zu sperren. Die Kriterien betreffen streng angewant schätzungweise mal die Hälfte aller Mosertouren am Lago, und zwar die schönsten und interessantesten. Stellt Euch mal z. B. die Tremalzo-Tour mit gesperrten Passo-Rochetta vor.  

Ich hab auch keine Lust jedesmal wenn ich wieder an den Lago fahre während einer Tour feststellen zu müssen, dass das Trail-Sahnestück einer  Tour plötzlich gesperrt ist.

*Ich bin 2005 fünfmal am Lago gewesen, aber für mich ist klar, dass wenn die Italiener nicht zur Vernunft kommen ich 2006 kein einzigesmal runterfahren werde!!! Nur wenn die da unten schon beim Bike-Festivall einen massiven Besucher-Rückgang haben werden wir was bewirken.*  

Vieleicht ist das auch endlich mal eine Gelegheit andere, bisher unentdeckte Bike-Gebiete zu erkunden. Es ist als Münchner halt auch einfach bequem den Moser einzupacken und schnell mal übers WE an den Lago runterzufahren, da wird man etwas träge was andere Bike-Spots betrifft. 

Darum werde ich 2006 wohl eher in den Dolomiten, Südfrankreich und wahrscheinlich auch mal in Österreich zu finden sein. Die Österreicher haben die Erfahrung ja schon hinter sich, dass Bikerfeindlichkeit abträglich für den Tourismusumsatz ist. Die Italiener müssen da halt noch durch. Hoffen wir, dass es möglichst schnell geht.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2005)

Lenka K. schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Österreich kannst du LEGAL nur auf Forstautobahnen (gähn ...) fahren. Das kannst du in Trentino weiterhin auch, denn die 4x4 Fahrzeuge, mit denen sich so ein Bauer in den Bergen fortbewegt (und überhaupt KEIN Wild stört  ) sind sicher breiter als in querstehendes Bike!
> 
> Deswegen meide ich Österreich (zum Biken) seit Jahren wie die Pest und bike in Südtirol & Co., wo frau sich als Bikerin noch interessante Trails aussuchen kann. Ob das so bleibt ist jedenfalls nicht mehr sicher (siehe mein Beitrag betrf. Südtirol).
> 
> ...



Gehört zwar nicht wirklich hierher, aber das ist einfach falsch, Lenka. Mittlerweile sind die Österreicher aufgewacht und haben wirklich ein tolles Bikewegenetz. Von Ischgl mal abgesehen, die extra neue Wege gebaut haben, sind auch in etlichen anderen Regionen Bikerouten ausgeschildert, worunter sich auch anspruchsvolle  und schöne Trails befinden; z.B. Dirstentrittkreuz, Wildkogeltrail, Saalbach/Hinterglemm, in der Mieminger Kette, etc. Vielleicht solltest doch mal wieder hinfahren? Und tolle Hotels zum Superpreis!

Happy Trails


----------



## Blackholez (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, eigentlich halte ich mich mit bösein Äuserungen immer etwas zurück. Aber sind wir mal ganz ehrlich die Jungs am Gardasee können mich langsam am A.... lecken. Ich mein das ist nicht das einzige Land das Berge hat. Ich mein dann sollen sie doch einfach wieder anfangen im See fische zu fangen. Das kotzt mich langsam an ganz ehrlich wenn sie meinen das die 3 Wanderer soviel Pizzas und Nudeln fressen wie 100 Biker tja dann sollen sie. 
Wenn ich nicht gerne gesehen werde dann gehe ich einfach wo anders hin. 

Was ich dann nicht kapiere, das das Bikefestival immer noch an nem Ort machen an dem Biker einfach nicht gerne gesehen werden - hmmm da frage ich mich einfach ... Wiso nicht n bischen Druck dort machen wo´s auch weh tut?????


----------



## alpi69 (16. Oktober 2005)

Lenka K. schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Österreich kannst du LEGAL nur auf Forstautobahnen (gähn ...) fahren. Das kannst du in Trentino weiterhin auch, denn die 4x4 Fahrzeuge, mit denen sich so ein Bauer in den Bergen fortbewegt (und überhaupt KEIN Wild stört  ) sind sicher breiter als in querstehendes Bike!
> 
> Deswegen meide ich Österreich (zum Biken) seit Jahren wie die Pest und bike in Südtirol & Co., wo frau sich als Bikerin noch interessante Trails aussuchen kann. Ob das so bleibt ist jedenfalls nicht mehr sicher (siehe mein Beitrag betrf. Südtirol).
> 
> ...



na dann werde ich es dir mal erklären: 
es ist in Ö allen wurst wo du fährst (solange du dich entsprechend benimmst und keine wanderer, tiere oder ähnliches gefährdest). leider haben am anfang des bikens (ende 80er anfang 90er) gestürzte biker die wegerhalter verklagt und manchmal sogar gewonnen. es geht nämlich darum, ob es dir erkennbar war, dass du die öffentliche strasse (oder forststrasse etc) verlassen hast oder nicht. also......verbotsschilder rauf, damit jeder biker weiß, hier ist er/sie auf einer nichtöffentlichen strasse. aber direkt aufgehalten hat mich in den letzten 15 jahren niemand, weder auf forstwegen noch auf trails. natürlich schütteln wanderer den kopf, wenn ich das bike aufs sidanjoch trage, aber den liftangestellten, hüttenwirten und almern ist das egal.

die verbotsschilder hängen zwar noch, weil der der sie aufhängte ist zu faul sie runter zu nehmen aber seit jahren wird für tausende kilometer allein in tirol die haftung vom land abgesichert. auch auf TRAILS!! http://www.tirol.gv.at/themen/sport/radfahren/mountainbike/index.shtml

das land tirol gab bereits von sich aus hunderte touren mit sehr vielen trails offiziell frei und die einzelnen tourismusverbände fügen fast wöchentlich weitere hinzu. nochmals: das sind dann offizielle (dh auch versicherte wege). ich möchte sehen wer dir in riva die spitalsbehandlung bezahlt wenn es dich mal heftig auf die steine knallt. das trentino wohl nicht. in tirol aber schon das Land (wenn du auf so einem weg warst)!!
und neben diesen offiziellen touren ist auch sehr sehr viel möglich, wenn auch nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt. 
ich führ dich mal in den § 24ff StrG ein, bei dem es um die sogenannte Wegefreiheit geht, die wiederum salopp gesagt jedem das Recht auf Naturerlebnis gewährt:  die Wegefreiheit besagt, dass es jedem Fussgänger, Schifahrer und Rodler erlaubt ist, ohne Einverständnis des Grundeigentümers unproduktive sowie land- und forstwirtschaftliche Grundstücke zu betreten und zu benützen. Ok, wo führt uns das hin: naja, grundsätzlich darfst du ja nicht auf fremdem grund tun was du willst (ich kann mich ja auch nicht in deine wohnung setzen oder?), aber wenn du dich benimmst und keinen schaden anrichtest könnte man diesen §24 analog auch auf biker anwenden. verwaltungsgesetze werden grundsätzlich sehr strikt nicht analog angewandt, aber wie gesagt.....die biker werden mittlerweile so akzeptiert wie wanderer. downhill ist etwas anderes, aber vernünftiges biken.....

also wir lassen uns gerne sagen, dass im juli die sonne am lago öfter scheint (aber in den übrigen monaten ist das eh schon wieder ausgeglichen, obwohl es bei uns angenehm 5 grad kühler ist!) und wer staubige trails bei achtunddreißig grad gerne fährt....bitte......aber dass biker nicht fahren dürfen oder gar unerwünscht sind ist wohl schwachsinn (oder wunschdenken der südtiroler).

das was jetzt im trentino abgeht ist womöglich die vorbereitung um genau das tiroler modell umzusetzen. wege grundsätzlich unerlaubt, aber gewisse eben doch und dann aber richtig. damit wäre uns allen geholfen, aber bei den italienern weiß man das ja leider meist erst im nachhinein was die vorhaben mit solchen aktionen.


----------



## gwittmac (16. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal die Situation aus dem Blickwinkel der Gegenseite betrachten... Warum sollte man durch solche Erlässe signifikante Verluste beim Tourismus in Kauf nehmen, wenn es dafür keine Gründe gäbe. Diese Gründe liefern wir Biker durch unser Verhalten selbst, und wer schon mal in der Region war und dort mal die Augen aufgemacht hat, kann das auch nicht leugnen. Ich war in den letzten 6 Jahren jeweils im Anschluss an eine Transalp in Riva und hab' dort festgestellt, dass jeder mm Federweg, den die Industrie uns beschert die Anzahl der Assis auf den Trials nach oben schnellen lässt. Ob das jetzt als Pauschalisierung oder sonstwas ausgelegt wird, ist mir ziemlich egal, das ist einfach eine Beobachtung. Würden wir uns auf den Trials benehmen, wie man es von zivilisierten Menschen erwarten kann (sowas wie Rücksichtnahme zum Beispiel), wären solche Erlässe nicht notwendig.
Aus den selben Gründen, die zu den Regelungen im Trentino geführt haben, ist natürlich auch in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen mit entsprechenden Einschränkunen zu rechnen. Wir sollten vielleicht endlich damit aufhören, immer die bösen anderen (Wanderer, Forstbehörden oder sonstige Universal-Sündenböcke) dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Schuld sind wir Biker selbst, weil es in unseren Reihen überproportional viele geistige Tiefflieger gibt!


----------



## alpi69 (16. Oktober 2005)

da hast du bestimmt nicht unrecht.

ich hab schon einige male schläuche, reifen, gel-sachets etc im wald rumliegen sehen. wer müll anschleppt soll ihn  gefälligst auch mitnehmen.

ausserdem stell dich mal auf einen weg und lass biker vorbeifahren. als wanderer erscheinen 30km/h verdammt schnell, während es dich als biker auf einem breiten weg womöglich langweilt. 

als ein gutes beispiel voraus ist sicher ein weg um soche gesetze auszuhebeln (zumindest praktisch).

es wäre interessant zu wissen, warum trentino überhaupt das gesetz erläßt. zuviele verletzte, zuviele probleme mit wanderern, zuviele junge touris in riva ?   die fahren doch ganz gut mit den bikern. aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie verstärkt auf wanderer gehen. vielleicht wollen die ein paar ältere touristen von tirol, während man in tirol ein paar junge vom lago-gebiet anlocken will


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hab' dort festgestellt, dass jeder mm Federweg, den die Industrie uns beschert die Anzahl der Assis auf den Trials nach oben schnellen lässt.


Hmm, mein Federweg hat dieses Jahr un 5 cm zugenommen. Kann aber nicht feststellen "assiger" geworden zu sein.



			
				gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ob das jetzt als Pauschalisierung oder sonstwas ausgelegt wird, ist mir ziemlich egal...


...und trotzdem. Wenn Du mal länger drüber nachdenkst wirst Du draufkommen, dass es genau das ist. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben gibt es einfach überall schwarze Schafe, auf beiden Seiten. 

Das Grundproblem ist m. E. das viele Wanderer den Anspruch haben, dass die Berge erstmal Ihnen "gehören". Mountainbiker gehören auf Radwege, die Wanderer waren schließlich zuerst da. Punkt. Was da im Trentino ausgebrütet wird scheint mir einfach nur ein Freibrief für den italienischen Kraxelverein zu sein. Wenn das tatsächlich so kommt werde ich wie gesagt den Trentino boykottieren.

Wegsperrungen, wenn sie Sinn machen, akzeptiere ich gerne (wie z. B. am Brione). Eine langfristige Lösung kann aber mit Sicherheit nur ein friedliches miteinander von Wanderern und Bikern sein und nicht eine Gruppe per Gesetz auszugrenzen.


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär dann aber ein Schuss ins Knie. Denk besser noch mal drüber nach...



Das kommt davon, wenn man sich rechtlich selbst überlistet.....


----------



## dertutnix (16. Oktober 2005)

autsch

jetzt kommt also das tirolmodell ins gespräch und wird als das allheilmittel angepriesen. gut so! fakt ist aber nachwievor, dass ich sobald ich die freigkauften wege verlasse automatisch ausserhalb des legalen rahmens mich befinde! als gewerblich führender guide ein unding! 

eines sollte klar sein: im trentiner gebiet liegt der lago. auch aufgrund vieler berichte in div mags eines der besten reviere weltweit und v.a. auch für das dicht besiedelte europa ein engmaschiges trailparadies (nein, ich will jetzt nicht lesen, dass es da oder dort auch gut ist!). 
trotzdem ist zu akzeptieren, dass es nach wie vor viele wanderer und kletterer gibt, die auf den wegen unterwegs sind. gerade am nordlago haben sie in den letzen jahren viel geld ausgegeben und anstrengungen betrieben, die kletterfelsen mit einer tauglichen infrastruktur zu versehen: parkplätze ausgewiesen, müllbehälter aufgestellt und wc-anlagen errichtet. das kosten viel geld, sowohl für den aufbau als auch den unterhalt. rentabel ist das natürlich nur, wenn die kletterer dann auch kommen ... (stellt sich selbstverständlich die frage, warum mülltonnen etc für diese gruppe so nötig sind ...)
für mich ist das gesetz die logische fortführung des vor 2 jahren gescheiterten versuchs, in arco die biker auf en wegen zu kriminalisieren. auf der arco-fläche sind sie seinerzeit alleine gescheitert, jetzt haben sie es im grossen zuge versucht und auch erreicht. 
mir sind jedoch die gründe wenig erklärlich! ich bike seit ende der 80er am lago und hatte noch nie probleme mit nichtbikern, eher mit bikern! v.a. deswegen keine probleme mit wanderern, da sie nicht auf den wegen unterwegs sind! wohl auch, da die kletterer einen sehr begrenzten radius haben und viele wege, wo dann wanderer unterwegs sind, für "normale" biker uninteressant sind (und die wenigen, die dort fahren, von den wanderern hoch geschätzt werden -> respektzollen)

fragen: 
ist das ja verabschiedete gesetz noch zu kippen? 
wie kann es ggf zurückgenommen werden?
was machen die gebiete bzw die dortigen geschäftsleute ausserhalb des lagos? (und das sind die meisten!!!)
wie sehen gewerbliche anbieter "alpencross" die situation?
wie sieht bike/m.v. ... als ausrichter vom bikefestival die lage?
gibt es stellungnahmen der einzelnen kommunen?


----------



## Splash (16. Oktober 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich bin 2005 fünfmal am Lago gewesen, aber für mich ist klar, dass wenn die Italiener nicht zur Vernunft kommen ich 2006 kein einzigesmal runterfahren werde!!! Nur wenn die da unten schon beim Bike-Festivall einen massiven Besucher-Rückgang haben werden wir was bewirken.*


Entweder so - oder die SAT freut sich dann über die Erreichung des potentiellen Zieles, die Gegend für die Wanderer "zurückzuerobern" ...


Was die Zielstellung für AlpenXe angeht, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es verstärkt einen Trend zu anderen Zielen geben wird, wenn der Lago nicht mehr so ganz attraktiv ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> fragen:
> ist das ja verabschiedete gesetz noch zu kippen?
> wie kann es ggf zurückgenommen werden?
> gibt es stellungnahmen der einzelnen kommunen?



Das sollten wir nicht im Forum bereden, weil es sich um strategische Sachen handelt. Den Verlautbarungen nach kam noch bei mir nix negatives seitens einer Kommune ´rüber und so schnell wird m.E. öffentlich auch keine Kritik kommen. Der Beschluß der Giunta hat m.E. noch rechtliche Tücken, d.h. Nachvollziehbarkeitsprobleme. 

Da kann man massiv nachhaken, wie man denn Ordnungsstrafen aus dem Weg gehen will, wenn man nicht weiß, wie Wegebreiten zu (be)messen sind oder wie man die Steigungswinkel feststellt (geht im Grunde beides nicht praxisnah).

Ich habe das in einem Brief an die Giunta nachgefragt, mal sehen, was draus wird.


----------



## carmin (17. Oktober 2005)

Kleine Korrektur (falls es noch jemanden interessieren sollte... ): Das oben zitierte Provinzgesetz Nr. 8 vom 15. März 1993 enthielt bereits eine zum 11. März 2005 vorgenommene Änderung.  Die Originalfassung von 1993 war einfacher gestrickt und erwähnte keinerlei Parameter wie Neigung und Breite, sondern verbot einfach jeglichen Verkehr, der nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt war:
_1. Sui sentieri alpini e sui sentieri alpini attrezzati è vietata la circolazione con l'ausilio di mezzi meccanici, salvo i casi espressamente autorizzati dal sindaco per il servizio di approvvigionamento del rifugio o per le esigenze di pronto intervento. Ulteriori eccezioni al divieto di circolazione possono essere stabilite con deliberazione della Giunta provinciale, sentito il comitato di cui all'articolo 4._​Ändert freilich nix an der Sache.

Ich bin übrigens kein Jurist und finde dieses Fach auch eher unterdurchschnittlich inspirierend.



			
				gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Schuld sind wir Biker selbst, weil es in unseren Reihen überproportional viele geistige Tiefflieger gibt!


Mag ja sein (wobei man einräumen muss, dass tieffliegende Wanderer nicht so sehr auffallen...), aber welche Konsequenz würdest Du daraus für die drohenden Trailsperrungen ziehen? Hinnehmen?


----------



## alpi69 (17. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> autsch
> 
> jetzt kommt also das tirolmodell ins gespräch und wird als das allheilmittel angepriesen. gut so! fakt ist aber nachwievor, dass ich sobald ich die freigkauften wege verlasse automatisch ausserhalb des legalen rahmens mich befinde! als gewerblich führender guide ein unding!



es geht hier ja nicht um das modell, aber ich finde es auch nicht als allheilmittel, aber es ist ein fortschritt zu früher.

wie gesagt ist der rechtliche rahmen in dieser frage sehr dehnbar. 
egal welches gesetz erlassen wird: es wird IMMER der grundeigentümer entscheiden, ob man fahren darf oder nicht. IMMER. kein gesetz kann einem bauern vorschreiben biker drüberzulassen. nicht im pitztal, nicht im trentino und nicht im schwarzwald. das ist mal fakt. deshalb gibt es bei uns kein gesetz das biken ausdrücklich erlaubt. die wiesen, wege gehören entweder bauern, genossenschaften oder der bundesforste. 
ich sag es nochmal: auch wandern ist bei uns eigentlich nur durch die wegefreiheit möglich, die dem eigentümer die duldung vorschreibt. in keinem gesetz steht: zu der hütte darf man wandern und zu der nicht. im gesetz stehen ausdrücklich wanderer, skier und rodler, die geduldet werden müssen. noch nie geklärt wurde, ob man biker analog dulden muss (zumindest weiß ich von keiner höchstrichterlichen entscheidung). es gibt auch genug die nicht einmal wanderer drüber lassen und das muss man auch respektieren.

für dich als guide ist es mE nicht ausschlaggebend, ob der weg freigekauft ist. wenn etwas passiert wird die gesamtsituation betrachtet. wenn du in innsbruck mit der gruppe auf die autobahn fährst ist der weg zwar easy, aber das gefahrenpotential hoch. wenn du unterwegs zum schlegeis unterhalb des pfitscherjoch statt auf der mautstrasse den trail nimmst (der soviel ich weiß nicht freigekauft ist), dann ist der weg an sich wesentlich "gefährlicher" als die flache, asphaltierte autobahn, aber die gesamtsituation für eine ausgerüstete mountainbike gruppe mit entsprechenden fahrkenntnissen nicht. 

wenn du einen aus der gruppe eindeutig überforderst und er sich verletzt , dann bekommst du als guide eher probleme und dann ist es unerheblich ob der weg versichert war oder nicht. du hättest den einfachsten weg nehmen müssen, selbst wenn dieser nicht in das tirolmodell fällt. und genauso umgekehrt. nur weil du einen anderen weg nimmst, kann man dir mE keinen strick drehen, sofern er ein der gruppe angemessener weg ist. 

ich nehme an es ist ähnlich wie bei den wander- und bergführern. es gibt gestrichelte wege auf denen wanderführer nicht mehr führen dürfen. ich weiß von einem fall in den 90ern wo ein wanderführer das doch tat (und es jeder fast jeden tag tut, denn ihr wisst selbst wieviele gestrichelte wege es gibt) und es ist eine abgestürzt. aber der weg war nicht steil und sie war laut zeugen eine gute geherin und somit hat der wanderguide sie ja nicht in eine unmögliche situation geführt, sondern einfach einen anderen weg (weil der eben schöner ist....) und wurde freigesprochen. die einschätzung gesamtsituation war eben nicht falsch. dasselbe passiert im winter bei vielen lawinenunglücken. eigentlcih dürfte man NIE einen in ein pulverfeld führen weil das immer gefährlich ist. und es wird niemand verurteilt, weil die lawine in einem jungwald gebiet losging oder nicht verurteilt weil eben nicht. da wird doch bitte geschaut warum ist was passiert. 

ich sag dir wo du niemanden hinführen darfst: wenn steht: "weg gesperrt. sprengung". da ist akut gefahr, da muss man umwege machen. da wird dir das verbotsschild vorgeworfen. 

es hat mal die idee gegeben mit jedem mountainbike eine unfallversicherung einzuheben. ich glaub das wär das beste gewesen. dann könnten wir uns das alles sparen.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder so - oder die SAT freut sich dann über die Erreichung des potentiellen Zieles, die Gegend für die Wanderer "zurückzuerobern" ...



Die SAT freut sich vieleicht, aber der Tourismusbranche am Lago wird spätestens dann bewußt, dass da was schiefgelaufen ist mit den "neuen Regeln" fürs Biken.


----------



## Tilman (17. Oktober 2005)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt ist der rechtliche rahmen in dieser frage sehr dehnbar.
> egal welches gesetz erlassen wird: es wird IMMER der grundeigentümer entscheiden, ob man fahren darf oder nicht. IMMER. kein gesetz kann einem bauern vorschreiben biker drüberzulassen. nicht im pitztal, nicht im trentino und nicht im schwarzwald. das ist mal fakt. deshalb gibt es bei uns kein gesetz das biken ausdrücklich erlaubt. die wiesen, wege gehören entweder bauern, genossenschaften oder der bundesforste.



Mit Verlaub (ich sage es sonst nicht so deutlich), das ist, was den Schwarzwald (und Deutschland im übrigen) angeht, Quatsch. 

Ganz im Gegenteil regeln bei uns die meisten Ländernaturschutzgesetze (u.a.), daß das Radfahren (wozu auch das Biken gehört) auf Wegen und zT sogar auf Pfaden ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. Da kann auch kein Bauer gegen vorgehen. 

Eine Kurzfassung der Rechtslage gibt´s bei der DIMB, wer es ausführlicher haben will, für den gibt es dort auch eine Langfassung.

Diese Gesetze entsprechen der Anforderung des Art.14 (1) Satz 2 Grundgesetz, daß der Gemeingebrauch des Eigentums (Eigentum verpflchtet) bei uns nur durch Gesetz, also nicht durch untergesetzliche Regelwerke, z.B. Rechtsverordnung oder Satzung, zugelassen werden kann.


----------



## yellow_ö (17. Oktober 2005)

also ganz einfach: nicht mehr hinfahren, solange die Situation nicht behoben ist.

mM nach zielt die Regelung (Schotterwege und asfaltierte Radwege mit den Verpflegungsstationen) darauf ab, Radurlauber und Familien mit Kindern in die Gegend zu locken und die ganzen "Rabauken" loszuwerden.

Werden schon nach drauf kommen, dass das ein Schuß ins Knie ist. Denn die Nordseite ist für Kinder einfach nicht interessant --> kaltes Wasser, Wind, Wellen, steiles Ufer (besonders ab Wasserlinie), kein Sandstrand. Ich wäre als Kind jedenfalls sehr ungerne dort gewesen.


----------



## dertutnix (17. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> > Zitat von alpi69]...
> 
> 
> Mit Verlaub (ich sage es sonst nicht so deutlich), das ist, was den Schwarzwald (und Deutschland im übrigen) angeht, Quatsch.



danke  

@ alpi69: bitte hier keine weiteren diskussionen zu diesem themenblock. das können wir bilateral klären, da es doch mit der situation in trentino nichts zu tun hat. danke für dein verständnis


----------



## Enduro (17. Oktober 2005)

ich war letzte Woche am Lago, vor Ort nehmen es die Leute für mich erstaunlich gelassen da scheint nach meinem Eindruck kaum jemand zu glauben, dass sich grundlegend was ändert   

einzig auf der Malga Vallestre sind wir zwei Jägern begegnet die mit ihren Flinten rumgefuchtelt haben als wir in den Trail einbiegen wollten, die haben gesagt es sei verboten auf den schmalen Wegen zu fahren......(zumindest dort oben habe ich noch kein Schild wie weiter unten gesehen ?? - um nicht noch mehr Ärger bei den Typen zu verursachen sind wir dann halt die Strasse runter.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> autsch
> 
> jetzt kommt also das tirolmodell ins gespräch und wird als das allheilmittel angepriesen. gut so! fakt ist aber nachwievor, dass ich sobald ich die freigkauften wege verlasse automatisch ausserhalb des legalen rahmens mich befinde! als gewerblich führender guide ein unding!




Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Das allg. Fahrverbot für Fahrräder wird im ForstG gergelt. Wo das ForstG keine Geltung hat, kannst du grundsätzlich legal mit dem Fahrrad fahren. Außer es sind am Weg entsprechende Verbotsschilder angebracht. Im Übrigen bringt dir ein Verstoß gegen das ForstG nur eine Verwaltungsstrafe ein. Aber fährst du auf einem Weg, der per Verbotsschild nicht freigegeben ist, kann dich der Wegehalter, Besitzer, Eigentümer wegen Besitzstörung klagen. Und dann wird's ungleich teurer.

Der Schmäh mit der Wegehalterhaftung ist übrigens sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Der Wegehalter haftet nämlich nur für grobes Verschulden seinerseits, also für Vorsatz und grobe Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (17. Oktober 2005)

Enduro schrieb:
			
		

> ich war letzte Woche am Lago, vor Ort nehmen es die Leute für mich erstaunlich gelassen da scheint nach meinem Eindruck kaum jemand zu glauben, dass sich grundlegend was ändert



Wie ich letztes Jahr am Lago war, habe auch ich mit Leuten gesprochen. Die meisten hatten keinerlei Ahnung, was überhaupt (auch am Brione) Sache war. Insoweit stellt sich die Frage, ob es die Leute tatsächlich gelassen sehen oder gar nix davon wissen. Ich hab´ auch niemanden erlebt, den es störte, daß der Lago bei auflandigem Wind im Hafern von Riva nach totem Fisch miefte.

Daher mal die Frage an die Lago-Insider, wie Ihr die Informationslage bei den normalen Leuten und bei den Geschäftsleuten (Hoteliers etc.) überhaupt einschätzt. Ich hatte (auch im Hotel) das Gefühl, daß man dort  erst dann ansatzweise Lust bekäme, gegen von oben  kommende Dekrete aller Art vorzugehen, wenn´s tatsächlich vor der eigenen Hütte brennen würde*.

Vertreten die Tourismusbüros/-ämter überhaupt die Klientel, für die sie zu sprechen behaupten oder verbreiten sie ihre Statements nicht eher mit einer ingnoranten Loyalität gegenüber der Giunta Provinciale? Letzteres befürchte ich angesichts dessen, was ich bisher von dieser Seite zu lesen bekam.

*) rein symbolisch natürlich!


----------



## cramex (17. Oktober 2005)

es ist nicht zu glauben, dass es immernoch solche unverbesserlichen, unwissenden, weltfremden amtmänner gibt. 
ich werde auf alle fälle mailen
gruß cramex


----------



## ufp (17. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Protest-Emails bitte hier schicken: [email protected] und hier:[email protected]



Erledigt.
Leider    .
Auch im Namen meiner Freundin...
mfg wo


----------



## dertutnix (17. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich letztes Jahr am Lago war, habe auch ich mit Leuten gesprochen. Die meisten hatten keinerlei Ahnung, was überhaupt (auch am Brione) Sache war. Insoweit stellt sich die Frage, ob es die Leute tatsächlich gelassen sehen oder gar nix davon wissen.



sorry, aber ist fast schon eine überhebliche frage ... zum brione gibt es genug infos! einmal auf den wegen bergauf und dann gibt es auch eine gutes infofaltblatt in der info in riva etc. für den touri verständlich gemacht, der ('tschuldigung) wissenschaftler hat dann vielleicht seine anmerkungen, trotzdem: info gibt es genug! für mich nur wesentlich: den einheimischen bitte keinen vorwurf machen! was wissen wir in d z.b. über hartz IV? wär sicherlich ernüchternd ...

worauf ich rauswill: solange deine "hütte nicht brennt" und der leidensdruck" damit nicht gross genug ist, negierst du vieles. ob das immer richtig ist, ist was anderes, aber sicher ist es menschlich!
in der psychologie heisst das "verdängungsmechanismus" oder "übersprungsverhalten" usw (aber da hab ich vermutlich mal wieder nicht aufgepasst oder gefehlt   )


auch wenn ich wirklich viel am lago bin, ein insider bin ich leider nicht (was auch viel an meinen nichtvorhandenen ital-kenntnissen liegt ...), was ich aber so rausfühle/höre ist sehr ähnlich bei uns (zumindest im süden der republik): solange es nicht weh tut, passiert nix!
für den nordlago behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass der touri-chef primär das sagt, was im taugt und hilft. sport wird er persönlich max. per tv kennen, seine küche ist trotzdem top! widerspruch? er lebt gut davon und die meisten auch. gedanken werden sich wohl v.a. die machen, die kürzlich ihre geschäfte/hotels/etc aufgemacht haben oder eben auf bikespezifische kundschaft ausgerichtet haben. da ist die nervosität zu spüren!


fakt ist für mich: das gesetz ist verabschiedet! es heisst also nun, die behörden und geschäftsleute dahin zu bringen, dass sie möglichst alle wege auflagenfrei definieren! hier kann ein druck auf die geschäftsleute hilfreich sein (das bsp tirol beweist das),
gibt es daten über die wirtschaftskraft der biker??? mir sind leider keine bekannt. das bsp nord-lago zeigt, dass sie dort wenig nachvollziehbar agieren: bsp surfen! lago war als surfparadies bekannt geworden, immer mehr kamen. problem: meist waren die autark. kamen am freitag abend und verschwanden sonntag abend. konsum in der region ging gegen null. dann kamen die auflagen ala schwimmweste  ... bevor diese massnahmen aber griffen hat das nächste grossereignis angefangen, diesmal in form des mountainbikes.


für mich immer wieder faszinierend, dass ein landstrich so verwöhnt wird und so leichtsinnig damit umgeht ...


----------



## Tilman (18. Oktober 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Das allg. Fahrverbot für Fahrräder wird im ForstG gergelt. Wo das ForstG keine Geltung hat, kannst du grundsätzlich legal mit dem Fahrrad fahren. (...)



Sollte das für Österreich zutreffen, trifft es dennoch nicht für Deutschland zu. 

Wir sollten uns in diesem Thread 
auf das italienische Recht konzentrieren und


wenn wir über anderes vergleichbares Recht diskutieren oder Beispiele nennen, immer sagen, um welches Land es geht (Österreich, Schweiz, BRD,..., ggf. auch Bundesland),
weil gerade das Betretungsrecht selbst von Bundesland zu Bundesland sehr verschieden ist bzw. sein kann und es sonst, wenn man die Herkunft nicht nennt, ein Riesenparagraphendurcheinander gibt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das für Österreich zutreffen, trifft es dennoch nicht für Deutschland zu.
> 
> Wir sollten uns in diesem Thread
> auf das italienische Recht konzentrieren und
> ...




Habe ich ja geschrieben, dass es sich um die Regelung in Österreich handelt. 
Ich meine, zur Lösung der Probleme wird kein Weg an einer Rechtsvergleichung vorbeiführen. 
Mich würde z.B. interessieren, wie die Schweizer mit ihrer nahezu vollkommenen Wegefreiheit mit dem überbordenden Zahl an MTBern in manchen Regionen zurechtkommen.

Im Übrigen glaube ich fast, dass die Gardanianer tatsächlich nicht von den MTBern wirtschaftlich abhängig sind. Schon eher von den typischen 50+ Gästen mit Benz usw. Allerdings ist das nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro (18. Oktober 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde z.B. interessieren, wie die Schweizer mit ihrer nahezu vollkommenen Wegefreiheit mit dem überbordenden Zahl an MTBern in manchen Regionen zurechtkommen.



gehört ja eigentlich nicht unbedingt in den Thread, aber:
Ist nichts mit "nahezu vollkommener Wegefreiheit", gemäss Gesetz ist eigentlich das befahren von Pfaden verboten - allerdings wird in den meisten Regionen grosszügig mit der Regelung umgegangen.
In den Ballungsgebieten Basel, Bern, Zürich usw. gibt es einiges an Verboten und einen Kampf um legale Pisten, zudem haben einige Tourismus-Gebiete (Bsp. Zermatt, St. Moritz usw.) das befahren von Wanderwegen explizit verboten, bieten dafür aber auch vernünftige markierte Bike-Trails an.

Probleme gibt es halt immer dort wo die Ansammlung von Menschen und Interessen zu gross wird - wie halt auch im Trentino.

http://www.wald.kanton.zh.ch/html/news/pdf/MB_ITW05_bike.pdf


----------



## bluemuc (18. Oktober 2005)

guten morgen allerseits.

hat jemand schon andere antworten als die oben geposteten standard-mails bekommen? vielleicht von hotel oder bike-laden?

hat wer schon auf die standard mails mit differenzierten fragen geschrieben und möglicherweise antwort bekommen?

nochmal: es geht hier um das gesetz im trentino. hilfreiche hinweise und ideen dazu sind gefragt und willkommen. danke!

gedankenspiele und diskussionen von rechtslagen in anderen ländern sind interessant, bringen uns aber leider in diesem fall nicht weiter. 

dies sollte bitte möglichst ein "handlungs-thread" bleiben. 

nicht nachlassen, bitte. sonst schläft die sache im trentino schon vor dem winter ein... 

also, weiter gehts.


----------



## Hegi (18. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen allerseits.
> 
> hat jemand schon andere antworten als die oben geposteten standard-mails bekommen? vielleicht von hotel oder bike-laden?
> 
> ...



nee leider noch nicht...   
nur von den fremdenverkehrsämtern


----------



## TimTailor (18. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es daten über die wirtschaftskraft der biker??? mir sind leider keine bekannt.



schau mal hier:
http://www.mps-anzeigen.de/sixcms/m...KE_Die Leser im Profil_2004_2005_Internet.pdf

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## Splash (18. Oktober 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> nee leider noch nicht...
> nur von den fremdenverkehrsämtern



... und von denen auch immer nur den gleichen Senf ...


----------



## dertutnix (18. Oktober 2005)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal hier ...



danke, muss mich korregieren: gibt es daten zur wirtschaftskraft der biker im trentino plus rausgelöst für den nordgardasee. 
interessant wäre auch die entwicklung in den letzten jahren und der vergleich zu anderen gruppen wie surfer, kletterer und etwa busreisende


----------



## Tilman (19. Oktober 2005)

Warum eigentlich in die Ferne schweifen. Die 

C&C Contact & Creation GmbH
Paul-Ehrlich-Str. 27
60596 Frankfurt/M.,

einer der Marktführer, wirbt ausdrücklich damit, auch mit Trentino Marketing beauftragt zu sein. 

Ich würde die Agentur per Mail um die Beantwortung detaillierter Fragen, z.B. der Frage, ob man alle 10 Meter sein Bike querstellen müsse, um herauszubekommen, ob man noch im  legalen Bereich fahre etc., bitten. Mal sehen, ob die Antworten auch marktführer-like oder eher 0.8.15 sein werden. Ich erwarte eher zweitgenanntes.


----------



## bluemuc (19. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich in die Ferne schweifen. Die
> 
> C&C Contact & Creation GmbH
> Paul-Ehrlich-Str. 27
> ...



hast du gemailt? lass uns doch bitte wissen, ob deine vermutung richtig war oder was brauchbares rauskommt.

danke!


----------



## dede (19. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt eine offizielle Trentino-"Vertretung" hier in München, die im Übrigen die Attraktivität des Trentino für das MTBiken stets in den Vordergrund gestellt hat.......Die wären sicherlich nicht der falscheste Ansprechpartner (das mir das jetzt erst einfällt ist mir auch peinlich - geistiger Umnachtungszustand aufgehoben !)

Punto Trentino Info Tourismus
Poccistr. 7
80336 München
Tel. 089/29164624
[email protected]


----------



## bluemuc (19. Oktober 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine offizielle Trentino-"Vertretung" hier in München, die im Übrigen die Attraktivität des Trentino für das MTBiken stets in den Vordergrund gestellt hat.......Die wären sicherlich nicht der falscheste Ansprechpartner (das mir das jetzt erst einfällt ist mir auch peinlich - geistiger Umnachtungszustand aufgehoben !)
> 
> Punto Trentino Info Tourismus
> Poccistr. 7
> ...




klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (19. Oktober 2005)

Hab an beide oben erwähnten Institutionen Mails geschickt.......auch auf Italienisch.....bin mal gespannt, viel Resonanz ist in den letzten Tagen leider nicht mehr gekommen, immer nur die 08/15 Laberrabarber vorgefertigten Standard-Antworten en masse......


----------



## Tilman (19. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> hast du gemailt? lass uns doch bitte wissen, ob deine vermutung richtig war oder was brauchbares rauskommt.



Habe die Firma erst gestern entdeckt und auch geschrieben. So wie die Leutei im Internet angeben, was für ein toller Haufen sie doch seien, dürfe der Laden keine Arbeit scheuen, eine gescheite Antwort zu ermitteln.


.


----------



## Closertogod (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo mittlerweile kommt aber auf jede Stellungnahme die man verschickt nur noch die Mail mit den neuen Regeln die das immernoch vorhandene Problem nicht wirklich besser machen.

Fakt ist:
Wenn ich keine Trails fahren darf brauch ich nicht an den Gardasee fahren den genau deswegen fahr ich dort hin. Denn Waldautobahnen hab ich hier auch und die sind es nicht was MTB für mich ausmacht. 

Seh ich das irgendwie falsch oder verstecken die Verantwortlichen sich hinter einem verfassten Worddokument?


----------



## bluemuc (19. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Firma erst gestern entdeckt und auch geschrieben. So wie die Leutei im Internet angeben, was für ein toller Haufen sie doch seien, dürfe der Laden keine Arbeit scheuen, eine gescheite Antwort zu ermitteln.
> 
> 
> .



sehr gut!  

bin gespannt


----------



## Cubabike (19. Oktober 2005)

Closertogod schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mittlerweile kommt aber auf jede Stellungnahme die man verschickt nur noch die Mail mit den neuen Regeln die das immernoch vorhandene Problem nicht wirklich besser machen.
> 
> Fakt ist:
> Wenn ich keine Trails fahren darf brauch ich nicht an den Gardasee fahren den genau deswegen fahr ich dort hin. Denn Waldautobahnen hab ich hier auch und die sind es nicht was MTB für mich ausmacht.
> ...



Ja, ist bei mir genauso. Aber es scheint, dass da mit gleicher Kanone zurückgeschossen wird: Schickst du mir eine Mailflut von 99% identischen Texten, texte ich Dich mit einer vorverfassten Standardantwort zu. Macht außerdem am wenigsten Aufwand und Arbeit für die (sicherlich bald arbeitslosen) Touristinformation-Mitarbeiter   
Sicherlich eine von oben verordnete, gestreamlinete Anordnung, der brave Angestellte wird sich seinen Teil denken und das Dokument verschicken...
Schade, aber das sind die Waffen modernen Marketings...: Gegendarstellen, mauern, aussitzen,...gegendarstellen, mauern, aussitzen,...
 

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Tilman (19. Oktober 2005)

Closertogod schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich das irgendwie falsch oder verstecken die Verantwortlichen sich hinter einem verfassten Worddokument?



Beides.

Was wirklich sinnvoll wäre, _soweit das nicht die Insider - zu denen ich mich nicht zähle - schon vor Ort gemacht haben_, ist vor Ort festzustellen, welche Folgen welche Sportart tatsächlich hat und wie man dem Problem konkret beikommen kann. Was der Bürgermeister von Arco gesagt hat, ist mir zu oberflächlich und m. E. eher lobbyistisch geprägt.

Mit Wegebreiten- und Steigungsangabenregelungen verhindert man Erosion noch nicht einmal theoretisch, übrig bleibt Bürokratie zu Lasten der Vernunft. So kann schon eine 10%-Steigung eines Erdweges keine Erosionsgefahr ausschließen, aber bei einem naturfesten Trail (Fels) von 30% Steigung kann man - je nach geologischer Grundlage (!) - schon mal von Fall zu Fall mit nahezu Null Erosion rechnen.


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Oktober 2005)

Also, diese Mailadresse:

[email protected]

funktioniert entweder nicht oder der ´Server läuft schon über vor lauter Mails......DAS habe ich bekommen:  

_This Message was undeliverable due to the following reason:

The following destination addresses were unknown (please check
the addresses and re-mail the message):

SMTP <[email protected]>

Please reply to [email protected]
if you feel this message to be in error._

Und ihr??


----------



## pulp (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab nen Schlupfloch entdeckt:

*positive Steigungsangabe ist ne steigung BERG AUF
*negative angabe ist ein gefälle !

sprich laut gesetzt darf man keine wege BERAUF fahren ! 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prozent


gruss pulp


----------



## bluemuc (19. Oktober 2005)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen Schlupfloch entdeckt:
> 
> *positive Steigungsangabe ist ne steigung BERG AUF
> *negative angabe ist ein gefälle !
> ...



italienisch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pulp (19. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> italienisch???




mhh warum nicht ? lasagne könnte ich mal wieder machen


----------



## TimTailor (19. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> danke, muss mich korregieren: gibt es daten zur wirtschaftskraft der biker im trentino plus rausgelöst für den nordgardasee.
> interessant wäre auch die entwicklung in den letzten jahren und der vergleich zu anderen gruppen wie surfer, kletterer und etwa busreisende



damit kann ich leider nicht dienen. Aber die Zahlen reichen doch, um den netten Politikern in Italien klar zu machen, dass die Biker nicht nur Schüler sind, die campen gehen, und zwei Wochen Ravioli und mitgebrachtes Dosenbier trinken müssen, da das übrige Geld im Bike steckt, oder

Viele Grüße Tim

P.S.
Ich will hier bestimmt keinem Schüler zu nahe trerten, meine ersten Bike Urlaube am Lago sahen aber so aus


----------



## bluemuc (19. Oktober 2005)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> mhh warum nicht ? lasagne könnte ich mal wieder machen



 nette idee, aber ich ess italienisch lieber in italien.... 

wollte wissen, ob du das "schlupfloch" im italienischen oder deutschen text gefunden hast. wenns im deutschen text ist, könnt es ein übersetzungsfehler sein und dann ist es kein "schlupfloch" mehr.... ?


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2005)

pulp... Im Original steht "pendenze" (Plural von "pendenza"). Was ein Muttersprachler "fühlt", wenn er dieses Wort hört, weiß ich nicht, aber Du kannst Gift drauf nehmen, dass sich hier kein Ordnungshüter auf Diskussionen einlassen wird -- die meinen schon genau das, was Spaß macht


----------



## fsr_rider (19. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> pulp... Im Original steht "pendenze" (Plural von "pendenza"). Was ein Muttersprachler "fühlt", wenn er dieses Wort hört, weiß ich nicht, aber Du kannst Gift drauf nehmen, dass sich hier kein Ordnungshüter auf Diskussionen einlassen wird -- die meinen schon genau das, was Spaß macht




Das ist schon entscheidend, was das heisst! Klar, der Abkassierer wird nicht mit sich diskutierne lassen, der will erst mal Kohle sehn. Aber du kannst ja unter Vorbehalt zahlen. Den Rest macht die Rechtsschutzversicherung... bitte sehr, wenn die in Italien auch noch Gerichtskosten generieren wollen...


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2005)

Klar kannste auch unter Vorbehalt zahlen. Aber falls das ein Richter überhaupt in die Hand nehmen sollte, wird der sich an den Kopf langen.

Aus mathematischer Sicht würd ich sagen, der Gradient (oder "Neigung") ist eine Eigenschaft des Weges. Und der Weg ändert sich nicht, wenn man auf ihm hoch oder runterfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (19. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Aus mathematischer Sicht würd ich sagen, der Gradient (oder "Neigung") ist eine Eigenschaft des Weges. Und der Weg ändert sich nicht, wenn man auf ihm hoch oder runterfährt.



Stimmt leider,egal ob up-oder down der Weg ist dann nicht erlaubt.  

Hat den KEINER  eine andere Antwort auf Mail bekommen?  

@ blue:Weißt Du ob MATTESM nicht was intressantes neues weiß?


----------



## bluemuc (19. Oktober 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt leider,egal ob up-oder down der Weg ist dann nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Hat den KEINER  eine andere Antwort auf Mail bekommen?
> 
> @ blue:Weißt Du ob MATTESM nicht was intressantes neues weiß?



der meldet sich mit sicherheit hier, wenn er was weiß. hat er oben bereits geposted.

andere antworten werden wir dann bekommen, wenn wir gezielt nach-fragen stellen. 

komm momentan nicht so dazu, mich mit der sache zu beschäftigen, wie ich gern möcht. wird aber sicher in den nächsten wochen etwas besser.

lg
blue


----------



## pulp (19. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> nette idee, aber ich ess italienisch lieber in italien....
> 
> wollte wissen, ob du das "schlupfloch" im italienischen oder deutschen text gefunden hast. wenns im deutschen text ist, könnt es ein übersetzungsfehler sein und dann ist es kein "schlupfloch" mehr.... ?



aso  vom deutschen


----------



## clemson (19. Oktober 2005)

immer brav unterschriften sammeln und dann hoffen wir mal dass wir mit den verantwortlchem im trentino ein konstruktives gespräch führen werden....

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

mfg
clemson


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Oktober 2005)

Also,mit der Mail ans Münchner Büro des Trentino klappts nicht, kam schon wieder zurück  
Ob die ihren Account abgeschaltet haben?  Haben wohl keinen Bock auf Protest. Und von diesem Event-Büro hab ich auch nix gehört.......alles Spacken.......


----------



## isartrails (20. Oktober 2005)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine offizielle Trentino-"Vertretung" hier in München, die im Übrigen die Attraktivität des Trentino für das MTBiken stets in den Vordergrund gestellt hat.......Die wären sicherlich nicht der falscheste Ansprechpartner (das mir das jetzt erst einfällt ist mir auch peinlich - geistiger Umnachtungszustand aufgehoben !)
> 
> Punto Trentino Info Tourismus
> Poccistr. 7
> ...




Leute, bitte lasst euch aufklären: Den Punto Trentino in München gibt's längst nicht mehr! 
Die Presse- und Marketingarbeit in Deutschland hat C+C übernommen (war in einer anderen Mail angegeben).

Dorthin zu mailen bringt aber überhaupt nichts, weil die von dem Vorgang keinerlei Ahnung haben. 
Sie machen die Presse- und Marketingarbeit für Trentino Tourismus in Deutschland und verlautbaren das, was ihnen aufgetragen wird. 
So ist der Job definiert. Wollt ihr inhaltliche Stellunnahmen zu der Verordnung, müsst ihr weiter die löchern, die die Verordnung erlassen haben.

Ich habe heute die Gelegenheit, sowohl Agentur als auch Vertreter von Trentino Tourismus zu dem Thema bei einer Pressekonferenz zu befragen. 
Vielleicht gibt es eine Antwort und die stelle ich gerne hier ein...
Alles klar?


----------



## bluemuc (20. Oktober 2005)

isartrails schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, bitte lasst euch aufklären: Den Punto Trentino in München gibt's längst nicht mehr!
> Die Presse- und Marketingarbeit in Deutschland hat C+C übernommen (war in einer anderen Mail angegeben).
> 
> Dorthin zu mailen bringt aber überhaupt nichts, weil die von dem Vorgang keinerlei Ahnung haben.
> ...



ganz hervorragend! glasklar rübergekommen... 

reinsetzen einer eventuellen stellungnahme wäre klasse. danke dir!


----------



## Splash (20. Oktober 2005)

Hab gerade die erste Antwort bekommen, die darauf schliessen lÃ¤sst, dass es doch irgendwem nicht am Ar*** vorbei geht ...



> Sehr geehrter Mountain Biker,
> 
> unser Tourismusverband bemÅ±ht sich in ein ernsthaftes Projekt fÃ¼r alle Mountain Bike Begeisterte. Deshalb haben wir sofort das Landesrat fÃ¼r Tourismus der Autonomen Provinz Trient  Ã¼ber den zahlreichen besorgten E-Mail informiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## powderJO (20. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade die erste Antwort bekommen, die darauf schliessen lässt, dass es doch irgendwem nicht am Ar*** vorbei geht ...




da warst du schneller. exakt das habe ich eben auch bekommen. die massenmailaktion scheint doch irgendwie zu wirken ...


----------



## clemson (20. Oktober 2005)

drum schieben wir ja auch noch die unterschriftenaktion nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (21. Oktober 2005)

bin mal bgespannt welche der hier offiziell vorgestellen Touren in Zukunft noch legal sind:

http://www.trentino.to/home/ruote_amiche/intro_ted/index.htm

den hier können wir auch mal fragen, ob er weiterhin fürs Trentino als Bikerevier werben will und darf: http://www.massimodebertolis.com/


----------



## Carsten (21. Oktober 2005)

*CMT in Stuttgart* 

Im Januar ist in Stuttgart immer CMT: Touristikmesse.
Wäre eine gute Gelegenheit den Marketingleuten des Trentino mal mächtig auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
Also mein Tipp: wer auf der Messe ist vorbei gehen, höflich den Unmut äußern und ganz deutlich sagen, das man ab 2006 woanders hin fährt (am Besten hat man dann demonstrativ schon ein paar Prospekte von Frankreich etc. in der Hand)


----------



## taucher02 (21. Oktober 2005)

Diese Gesetz ist mal wieder eine der kurzsichtigen Aktionen, die irgendeinem Sesselpupser eingefallen, der
a. vergisst, wieviel Geld die Biker in der Region lassen und 
b. wahrscheinlich selber gar nicht Rad fährt (fahren kann)

Unglaublich...


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Oktober 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> *CMT in Stuttgart*
> 
> Im Januar ist in Stuttgart immer CMT: Touristikmesse.
> Wäre eine gute Gelegenheit den Marketingleuten des Trentino mal mächtig auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
> Also mein Tipp: wer auf der Messe ist vorbei gehen, höflich den Unmut äußern und ganz deutlich sagen, das man ab 2006 woanders hin fährt (am Besten hat man dann demonstrativ schon ein paar Prospekte von Frankreich etc. in der Hand)



In München wäre der Gegenpart die C-B-R... Da ist die Region Trentino immer sehr stark vertreten.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## carmin (21. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> ".......tutti i percorsi aventi pendenza inferiori al 20% e larghezze mediamente superiore all`ingombro traversale della bicicletta sul tirreno......."
> 
> also alle Wege die durchgängig steiler als 20 % UND schmäler als ein quergestelltes Bike sind.
> Es sind ja meistens nur einzelne Abschnitte eines Weges, die so steil sind. deswegen glaube ich, wird es kaum zu Wegsperrungen kommen. Wenn überhaupt.


Sorry, wenn ich das nochmal ausgrabe, aber diese Übersetzung/Interpretation ist imho nicht korrekt und löst bereits Verwirrung aus...

Für mich ist im Original die Rede von Wegen, die WENIGER (inferiori) als 20% Gefälle haben UND (e) DURCHSCHNITTLICH (mediamente) BREITER sind als das quergestellte Rad. Und diese Wege sind FREI. Wenn wir nun von den gesperrten Wegen reden, müssen wir korrekt verneinen und erhalten: GESPERRT sind Wege, die STEILER sind als 20% ODER (durchschnittlich) SCHMALER als das quergestellte Rad. Und damit wären die Sperrungen ziemlich umfangreich.

Kannst Du das bestätigen?


----------



## dertutnix (21. Oktober 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> In München wäre der Gegenpart die C-B-R... Da ist die Region Trentino immer sehr stark vertreten.
> 
> Gruss
> Oli



völlig richtig! die c b r findet  vom 18. bis 22. februar statt in der neuen messe münchen, osteingang

partnerland ist 2006 österreich, wie passend   


und noch besser, dass 2006 neu das thema FAHRRAD besonders aufgenommen wird ...


----------



## schlappmacher (21. Oktober 2005)

Tag,

lasst Euch bitte auch nicht von "Standard-Antworten" entmutigen. Ich habe eine solche auf meine email an [email protected] erhalten; siehe unten.

* Aber: * Dies zeigt, dass die emails nicht einfach ignoriert werden, sondern in Massen "auflanden". Also, weiter so!  

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher



> [size=-1]
> Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Beschwerde an das zuständige Büro zur Information
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich das nochmal ausgrabe, aber diese Übersetzung/Interpretation ist imho nicht korrekt und löst bereits Verwirrung aus...
> 
> Für mich ist im Original die Rede von Wegen, die WENIGER (inferiori) als 20% Gefälle haben UND (e) DURCHSCHNITTLICH (mediamente) BREITER sind als das quergestellte Rad. Und diese Wege sind FREI. Wenn wir nun von den gesperrten Wegen reden, müssen wir korrekt verneinen und erhalten: GESPERRT sind Wege, die STEILER sind als 20% ODER (durchschnittlich) SCHMALER als das quergestellte Rad. Und damit wären die Sperrungen ziemlich umfangreich.
> 
> Kannst Du das bestätigen?




Ja, da hast du recht.....das kommt davon wenn man nicht richtig liest!

ABER: im Original-Text des Gesetzes kommt kein einziger Satz vor, indem klar gemacht wird, welche Wege genau gesperrt werden. Klar ist, daß, wie von dir angesprochen, Wege mit weniger als 20% Steigung und breiter als ein quergestelltes Bike, weiterhin erlaubt sind. 

Ich konnte keinen Satz entdecken indem klar gemacht wird daß alle anderen Wege verboten sind.Oder hab ich was übersehen? Hier ist der Text im Original:

http://www.bike-board.de/community/forum/showthread.php?t=29231

Das mag jetzt nach Kleinlichkeiten suchen aussehen.....aber wenn etwas verboten wird muss meiner Meinung nach klar und deutlich definiert sein, was davon betroffen ist.

Oder?

So, muss weiterarbeiten, hab nämlich Samstags nie frei wie viele andere


----------



## Tilman (22. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag jetzt nach Kleinlichkeiten suchen aussehen.....aber wenn etwas verboten wird muss meiner Meinung nach klar und deutlich definiert sein, was davon betroffen ist.



So wie ich das Gesetz v. 1993 (idf 2005) lese (Art. 22), sind im Grunde alle Wege gesperrt, es sei denn, sie werden durch besonderen Beschluß (den wir nun von der Giunta Provinciale haben) nach den Kriterien Steigung max. 20% und Durchschn.-Breite mind. Fahrrad-quer freigegeben.

Der aktuelle Beschluß ist jedoch nur eine Wegefreigabe nach der Devise _Operation gelungen, Patient tot_.

Ich arbeite an einer Zusammenfassung der einschlägigen Bestimmungen, wer da also ´was hat (auch Naturschutzverordnungen etc.), immer her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2005)

Kannst auch nochmal zu #394hochblättern, da ist der relevante Auszug aus dem Provinzgesetz Nr. 8 von 1993, Fassung 2005.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> So, muss weiterarbeiten, hab nämlich Samstags nie frei wie viele andere


Aber Montag dann


----------



## Tilman (23. Oktober 2005)

Was die Übersetzerei angeht, sei auch auf das Wissenschaftsmagazin der Europäischen Akademie Bozen, hier Heft 21/2000, S.28-32  hingewiesen. Die Problematik gilt für Südtirol wie Trentino gleichermaßen.


----------



## Tilman (23. Oktober 2005)

Hinweis:

Am 24. und 25, November findet in Wien ein Symposium statt (Universität für Bodenkultur Wien, University of Natural Resources and Applied Life Sciences, Vienna), das die Materie zeitnah aufgreift.

Symposium Tourismus und Schutzgebiete - Hemmschuh oder Partner?

Programm

Anmeldung


----------



## carmin (23. Oktober 2005)

"Brücke zwischen dem romanischen und dem germanischen Rechtskreis" ... was für ein Anspruch 



			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Operation gelungen, Patient tot


Meinst Du damit, dass die Provinzregierung ggf sogar im Sinne der Biker entscheiden wollte?  Blöderweise aber falsch einschätzte, was diese Bikers gerne machen (nämlich Trailsurfen statt an Bikergrills rumhängen)?

(Auch in diesem Zusammenhang) finde ich das Beschlussprotokoll höchst spannend; leider bin ich mir bei der Übersetzung der entscheidenden Stellen recht unsicher.  Kann da nochmal jemand helfend mit anpacken? (Adrenalino  ) Hier das Miststück:

_Per quanto rappresentato, appare evidente che la prima fase di applicazione della presente deliberazione richiede una campagna di informazione rivolta sia ai fruitori degli itinerari ciclabili di montagna sia ai soggetti impegnati nella concreta attuazione delle regole sopra precisate; ciò, a maggior ragione, se si considera che la precedente formulazione dell'articolo 22 della legge provinciale n. 8 del 1993 prevedeva un dispositivo inverso, consentendo la circolazione con l'ausilio delle mountain bike su tutti i sentieri alpini ad esclusione di quelli espressamente individuati.

L'aspetto divulgativo appare dunque di non secondaria importanza in questa fase di passaggio verso la nuova normativa tenuto conto che una carente informazione riguardo alle possibilità di utilizzo del patrimonio alpinistico potrebbe generare condotte inconsapevolmente contrarie alle norme provinciali e, in quanto tali, sanzionabili dagli organi accertatori individuati al comma 3 dell'articolo 22 della legge provinciale n. 8 del 1993.

In questa delicata fase transitoria il rischio di originare negli escursionisti l'errata convinzione di un divieto generalizzato a tutta la sentieristica provinciale con le possibili ripercussioni sulla promozione turistica di tale tipo di prodotto, consigliano di avvicinare l'utenza al rispetto delle nuove regole in modo progressivo; ciò si rende possibile adottando una tempistica di avvio che permetta la preventiva realizzazione e diffusione di materiale informativo._​
Und so verstehe ich es:
_[..?..] Es erscheint evident, dass die erste Phase der Umsetzung des vorliegenden Beschlusses eine *Gegeninformationskampagne* erfordert, sei es [gerichtet] an die Nutzer der per Rad befahrbaren Gebirgswege, sei es an die Subjekte, die mit der konkreten Durchführung der oben präzisierten Regeln betraut sind; dies [besonders], falls man [durch höheres Recht ??] der Meinung ist, dass die frühere Formulierung des Artikels 22 des L.P. Nr. 8 von 1993 ein "inverses Gerät vorgesehen" hat [-- heißt wohl: eine dem ursprünglich angestrebten Ziel zuwiderlaufende Rechtsinterpretation Raum gegeben hat], welche dem Verkehr mit Hilfe des Mountainbikes auf allen alpinen Pfaden zustimmt, bis auf jene, die ausdrücklich benannt sind.

[... bla ...]

Das Risiko, in dieser delikaten Übergangsphase unter den Touristen die Fehlauffassung auszulösen, das Pfadsystem der Provinz sei komplett gesperrt, und die möglichen Rückschläge auf die touristische Vermarktung dieses Produkttyps legen nahe, die Nutzerschaft (= Biker) an die Beachtung der neuen Regeln in progressiver [schonender?] Weise heranzuführen; dies wird möglich durch Wahl eines Einführungszeitpunkts [?], der die präventive Erstellung und Verbreitung von Informationsmaterial erlaubt._​... stimmt diese Übersetzung?  Falls ja, dürfen wir da noch ein paar Kampagnen erwarten?


----------



## ufp (23. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte keinen Satz entdecken indem klar gemacht wird daß alle anderen Wege verboten sind.Oder hab ich was übersehen?
> [...]
> aber wenn etwas verboten wird muss meiner Meinung nach klar und deutlich definiert sein, was davon betroffen ist.
> Oder?


Hi.
Rein rechtlich gesehen, würde und wird es einen Unterschied machen. Jedoch, wer klagt oder würde es tun?
Ich stelle mir das Szenario relativ einfach vor. Die beschließen ein Gesetzt, durchaus mit Lücken und Interpretationsspielraum, und stellen dann halt die Taferln, sprich Verbotsschilder auf. In gewissen Abständen, vor allem am Anfang, werden sie kontrollieren und somit auch (ab-)kassieren. So ähnliche Gesetzte, allerdings mit noch viel schlimmerer Tragweite (Unfallrentenbesteuerung, Hauptverbandbesetzung usw.), hat auch schon unsere Bundesregierung (ÖVP&FPÖ) beschlossen. Und mußte dann, aufgrund diverser Klagen (also nicht Beschwerde oder Nase rümpfen oder negative Kritik üben) das Gesetz nachbessern. Die haben es halt ganz einfach probiert und geschaut, ob sich irgendwer darüber aufregt   bzw. wirklich den Gang zum (Höchst-)gericht wagt....  


@Tilman
Danke für den Veranstaltungshinweis in Wien!


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die Mail kam gerade von der SAT rein.

Inhalt (meine Meinung): Wir haben nichts gegen Biker, solange sie nicht auf unseren wegen fahren bzw. uns nicht stören.

Lieber Bergfreund und Biker,

wir haben Deine Mitteilung erhalten und, wie es im Stil der SAT ist, finden wir es unsere Pflicht zu antworten.

Als erstes möchte ich Dir die SAT - Società degli Alpinisti Tridentini (der Trentiner Alpenverein) vorstellen. Unsere Gesellschaft wurde 1872 gegründet, zählt über 22.000 Mitglieder, verteilt in 80 Sektionen, besitzt 34 Berghütten und pflegt, unter Anderem, mit seinen ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern, Wegweiser und Wartung von 832 Wegen, Steigen und Klettersteigen welche einer Gesamtstrecke von beinahe 5000 Km entsprechen.

Ich möchte Dir als erstes zusichern, dass die SAT kein Vorurteil gegen die Anwendung der Mountainbike in den Bergen hat: hunderte unserer Mitglieder und einige Duzend Sektionen veranstalten regelmäßig Ausflüge und Touren mit den Bergfahrrädern. Wir sind ferner bewusst dass diese Tätigkeit, sofern sie korrekt ausgeübt wird, ökologisch kompatibel ist und eine wichtige Gelegenheit für den Tourismus darbietet.

Die SAT ist jedoch klar dagegen, wenn die Tätigkeit gefährlich, extrem und unverantwortlich wird, keine Rücksicht auf Wanderer, Milieu, Fauna und Flora nimmt, also rücksichtslos und ungezogen ausgeübt wird.

Die neulich eingeführte Richtlinie unseres Landesausschusses geht - nach unserer Meinung - in diese Richtung.

Behaupten, dass im Trentino das Mountainbiken verboten sei, entspricht nicht der Wahrheit und ist irreleitend. Die eingeführten Maßnahme sehen vor, dass alle Forstwege zugänglich sind (auch jene die mit den SAT - Wegen übereinstimmen), ferner sind alle anderen öffentlichen Wege und Steige die so Breit sind wie ein Fahrrad lang ist und unter 20% Steigung haben inbegriffen. Außerdem sind Aufhebungen vorgesehen, welche von uns SAT anerkennt sind und die die Möglichkeit bieten Strecken untereinander zu verbinden.

Wir sind überzeugt, dass die Bikers nicht nur "downhill" oder "single trak" Liebhaber sind. Die SAT glaubt, dass die Einführung einer Reglementierung, welche die Einschränkung der Befahrbarkeit einiger Wege und Steige bestimmt, um die Nutzung in Sicherheit durch andere Anwender, wie zum Beispiel die Wanderer, zu bewahren, nur eine normale Form von gegenseitigem Respekt ist.

Selbst die Disziplin der Ski Abfahrt erfolgt nicht auf Ski Pisten wo Leute gemütlich und frei Ski fahren.

Es ist notwendig ein Gleichgewicht zu finden zwischen den unterschiedlichen Aspekten: auf einer Seite das unbestreitbare Recht der Wanderer überall und auf jeder Höhenquote in Sicherheit auf Wegen und Steigen gehen zu dürfen, auf der anderen Seite das Recht derjenigen die mountainbiken und gegen welches wir - hier wiederhole ich mich - überhaupt nichts dagegen haben, sofern die weltweit bekannten Biker - Verhaltensgrundregeln berücksichtigt werden.

Man denke nicht zuletzt auch an die Wartung der Wege und Steige. Es steht außer Frage, dass Gebirgsfahrräder, auf bestimmten Wegen und Steigen den Grund beschädigen. Selten wird das in Betracht gezogen, als ob Wege und Steige Niemandsland wären und doch sind sie eine "lebendige" Struktur, mit eigenem Gefüge und eigener Lebensgeschichte: genau das wollen wir nämlich verteidigen und der Zukunft möglichst unverändert vererben.

Freundliche Grüße,

Der Präsident der

Società degli Alpinisti Tridentini

Franco Giacomoni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (24. Oktober 2005)

ich möchte hier auf eine Studie verweisen, die vor einiger Zeit auf der Homepage unseres Teams veröffentlicht wurde. Könnts euch ja mal durchlesen:
www.riegelhof-racing.de

-dann auf "News" gehen
-links auf "Archiv" gehen
-runterscrollen, auf "Archiv 2003 und älter" klicken
-scrollen zum "22.01.2003 - Mountainbiker als Umweltfrevler?",anklicken.

Den o.g. Text auf italienisch werde ich mir mal heute abend genauer zu Gemüte führen. Auch wenn ich heute frei habe......muss einiges erledigen, außerdem will ich bei dem geilen Wetter hier heute nachmittag bisschen biken, o.k? Sorry........


----------



## bergeck (24. Oktober 2005)

hab die mail auch erhalten. da prallen welten aufeinander. am längeren hebel sitzen die halt... 

"Wir sind überzeugt, dass die Bikers nicht nur 'downhill' oder 'single trak' Liebhaber sind" ...

ob die damit nicht mal ziemlich falsch liegen. Forstautobahnen gibts in den gesamten Alpen überall... dazu muss ich nicht an den Gardasee.





[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Mail kam gerade von der SAT rein.
> 
> ...


----------



## fsr_rider (24. Oktober 2005)

Also aus der Anwort vom SAT zu zitieren, das spar ich mir lieber. Einige Stellen sind zwar schön diplomatisch, dann ist aber wieder von uneingeschränkten Rechten der Wanderer die Rede. Ich glaube, das sagt alles. 

Bemerkenswert ist allerdings das ausgesprochen gute Deutsch (ob die hier mitlesen??) ...

Ich hoffe nur für das Trentino, dass die Wanderer den Verlust an Bikern ausgleichen können (ich wünsche keinem Wirt sinkende Umsätze, die müssen die Besitzansprüche des SAT ja sonst ausbaden). Tja, ich werde wohl noch für verlängerte Wochenenden zum Idrosee fahren (einfach weil ich in 4h da bin, das reicht am Abend nach der Arbeit, so bleiben alle freien Tage zum Biken). Und das ist verdammt nah am Trentino, das Hotel ausserhalb vom Trentino ist noch ein Problem (aber hoffentlich lösbar)
Aber sonst denke ich inzwischen eher an Tende (Frankreich, an der ligurischen Grenzkammerstrasse). Da schert sich niemand draum, dass Leute ihre MX Maschine benutzen, von Bikern redet man da nicht mal. Und die Französische Küche ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern....


----------



## dertutnix (24. Oktober 2005)

nennt mich unverbesserlich: aber wir haben heute überlegt und fast sicher entschieden, dass wir auch dieses jahr neujahr am lago verbringen!

merke: du musst immer mitten drin sein, wenn du was bewegen willst!


----------



## fsr_rider (24. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> nennt mich unverbesserlich: aber wir haben heute überlegt und fast sicher entschieden, dass wir auch dieses jahr neujahr am lago verbringen!
> 
> merke: du musst immer mitten drin sein, wenn du was bewegen willst!



Ob das die sinnvollste Varainte ist? Möglich, aber ganz überzeugt bin ich nicht. Also wenn du da dann brav die Schotterautobahnen fährst, dann haben sie doch ihr Ziel erreicht. Und vor Ort Protest organisieren? Ich weiss nicht.

Ich wäre ja deren Traumgast: Zufrieden mit Schotterautobahnen oder recht breiten alten Saumwegen (eben noch ca. ein Bike breit, OK, steiler als 20% bergab darf es auch sein), immer im Hotel,... Und genau deshalb will ich eher nicht mehr dahin! Sonst erreichen sie ihr Ziel...

Ich hab noch mal ein bisschen rumgesurft, das Gute liegt manchmal auch ganz nah: Tessin (hätte ich als Schweizer ja wissen müssen). Ich glaub ich ordere mir mal die Single Trail Map, um  zu schaun, was dort so geht (speziell schon im April, wenn in der Nordschweiz noch zu viel Schnee weiter oben liegt, als dass man mal 1000 Hm am Stück machen könnte - im Tessin startet man bei 200 statt bei 500, und es ist südlicher). Hotels habe ich genug gefunden (Malcantone, also ein bisschen abseits), auch zu vernünftigen Preisen....


----------



## dertutnix (24. Oktober 2005)

was falsch ist: das eine gebiet mit dem anderen zu vergleichen und aufzurechnen!

sicher ist, dass es genug gebiete gibt, die für's biken äusserst interessant sind! ich bin seit 20 jahren mit dem bergrad unterwegs, trotzdem kenn ich nur einen kleinen bruchteil der trails. aber was soll's, jeder hat so seine stellen, wo er gerne radelt und das ist auch gut so, stell dir mal vor, alle sind auf deinem lieblingstrail ...
ich bin sicher nicht alleine, der sich an der vielzahl von unterschiedlichen gebieten freut und in jeder region dem jeweils eigenem charme erliegt. wie will man denn den flumetrail mit dem 601er oder dem pfundererjoch oder dem fanestal oder dem poisontrail oder dem feldberg oder der fränkischen oder bad kreuznach oder den pianauratrails vergleichen? jeder für sich ist einzigartig! jeder für sich ist es wert LEGAL befahren zu werden! jeder für sich ist einen besuch in der region wert! und zwar ohne diskriminierung oder sonstigen "schiefer blicke"!!!

ich mach mir sorgen, da gerade der gardasee eines der vorzeigereviere für den bikesport ist. 
wenn am lago nun die sperrung/reglementierung des mountainbikes so einfach durchgeht, dann hab ich einfach nur angst ...

es ist ein leichtes, bei den infos zu sagen, da fahr ich nicht mehr hin etcetc. schon mal sich gedanken gemacht, wie demokratie funktioniert? hier hat sie hervorragend funktioniert, gelichwohl auch versagt! die eine fraktion hat ihre "vertreter" hervorragend positioniert, die anderen haben schlicht geschlafen, leider kein trentinertypisches problem


wie auch immer, ich freu mich auf den jahreswechsel am lago, einem kleinen bereich im trentino. ich werd telemarken (1.1. mte stivo?), ich werd schlemmen und ich werd biken und und und ...
und ich werd die zeit geniessen!
und ich werd sicher mit dem einen oder mit der anderen sprechen ... wer kann mir in der kurzen zeit noch italienisch beibringen


----------



## Spargel (25. Oktober 2005)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den Trentino-Stand bei den Sixdays. Welche Infos die dazu haben und wie die auf die Fragen und Anmerkungen   reagieren. 

Ok, ich bin kein 601 Fahrer, finde es sogar Käse, _sowas_ überhaupt zu fahren, genauso wie manche Passagen auf Transalps. Schon mal den Pass zwischen Gargellen und Klosters gesehen? Bergab nur noch erdig und eh schon recht ausgewaschen, da ist für mich Fahren schlicht und einfach ökologisch verantwortungslos. Da hätte ich gar nix dagegen, die Biker ordentlich abzukassieren.  

Aber es gibt genug Berg- und Forstautobahnen mit mehr als 20% oder gute, flache, aber schmale Wege, die problemlos fahrbar sind und oft auch zwecks Routenführung "unvermeidlich". Wenn die alle ausfallen, dann fahre ich eben anderswo hin. Der Iran soll zB ein sehr schönes Radreiseland sein, auch mit heftigen Bergpassagen und wenn nicht gerade die Nomaden ihre Schafe treiben, "behindert" einen keine Sau.   Fahren sollte man halt können, wenns einen zerlegt, ist der Sanka seeehr weit...   

ciao  Christian


----------



## GerhardO (25. Oktober 2005)

@ Spargel:


> Ok, ich bin kein 601 Fahrer, finde es sogar Käse, sowas überhaupt zu fahren, genauso wie manche Passagen auf Transalps. Schon mal den Pass zwischen Gargellen und Klosters gesehen? Bergab nur noch erdig und eh schon recht ausgewaschen, da ist für mich Fahren schlicht und einfach ökologisch verantwortungslos. Da hätte ich gar nix dagegen, die Biker ordentlich abzukassieren.



Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?! Und wenn doch - dann bleib mal schön auf Deiner Teerstraße!

Aber das Wanderer mit ihren klobigen Schuhen und den Bergstöcken drauf herumtreten ist schon in Ordnung...!

Nein, ich bin nun nicht drauf aus, mich mit andersdenkenden 'Radfahrern' herum zu streiten, Wir haben wahrlich Wichtigeres zu tun, gell?!


----------



## Cubabike (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich stimme dem im Ganzen zu:
Das wichtigste (neben der grandiosen Landschaft) am Gardasee und Umgebung sind die Trails, und selbst, wenn man kein Extrem-Freerider oder Downhiller ist, lernt man das ausgiebige Wege-/und Pfadenetz schnell schätzen und lieben - und fährt extra deswegen dort runter.

Forstautobahnen runterspulen kann ich hier in den deutschen/österreichischen Alpen zu genüge, schließlich hat hier nicht der 1. Weltkrieg getobt, so dass unsere Vorfahren auch nicht dazu gezwungen waren, Karrenwege, Nachschubpfade und damit für uns heute geeignete Trails anzulegen.
Würde ich nur Forstautobahnen fahren wollen, hätte ich mir kein Mountainbike, sondern ein Trekking- oder Citybike zugelegt und würde meine Urlaube am Wörthersee oder im Burgenland verbringen...

Extrem-Freerider und -Downhiller sind eine andere Sache, über die sich endlos diskutieren lässt, aber solange sie nur sich selbst und nicht mich gefährden, halte ich es mit dem berühmten "leben und leben lassen".

Und die "uneingeschränkte Wegefreiheit der Wanderer" unterstütze ich nur solange, solange das auch für uns Biker gilt - mit entsprechender *gegenseitiger * Rücksichtnahme selbstverständlich

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> "Brücke zwischen dem romanischen und dem germanischen Rechtskreis" ... was für ein Anspruch
> 
> Meinst Du damit, dass die Provinzregierung ggf sogar im Sinne der Biker entscheiden wollte?  Blöderweise aber falsch einschätzte, was diese Bikers gerne machen (nämlich Trailsurfen statt an Bikergrills rumhängen)?
> 
> ...



Also, hab mir das Monster mal genauer angeschaut, mit meinem Spezial-Übersetzungsbuch für italienische Fach&Gesetzesausdrücke....stimmt soweit alles wie du es übersetzt hast, Respekt!  
Hast ja mehr Ahnung von der italienischen Sprache als meinereiner.....und ich bin damit aufgewachsen! *staun*

Da scheint noch einiges auf uns zuzukommen, sprich: Gegenkampagnen, in denen hervor gehoben werden wird wie toll es doch ist auf den "Strade Forestale" mit den "Bicigrills"    zu fahren.......

@spargel
Schön und gut, wenn du es nicht toll findest auf diesen Wegen zu fahren kein Problem, jedem das seine. Aber von einer ökologischen Verantwortungslosigkeit möchte ich nun doch nicht sprechen. Hast du dir die Studie durchgelesen die ich verlinkt habe? Da wirst du feststellen, daß Wanderer mit ihren klobigen Schuhen teilweise mehr Schaden anrichten als wir Biker......aber was solls..... *sarkasmusmodus an*wenn es jetzt schon so anfängt daß sich Biker und Wanderer gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben sollten wir es am besten gleich ganz bleiben lassen überhaupt in die Berge oder sonstwo in die Natur zu fahren*sarkasmusmodus aus*.......spurlos geht KEIN Sport in freier natur an derselbigen vorrüber, das soll freilich keinen Freibrief darstellen!

Mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme lässt sich alles klären.....muss nur einer auf den anderen zugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (25. Oktober 2005)

Hier übrigens nochmal besagte Studie ohne groß auf unserer Teamhomepage rumklicken zu müssen:
http://www.adfc-ratingen.de/verkehr/mountainbiker.htm

Interessant finde ich übrigens folgenden Satz:
_*Hinzu kommt, dass bei jeweils üblicher Geschwindigkeit "die Belastung des Bodens und damit auch die Verdichtungswirkung" bei einem Fußgänger ungefähr drei Mal so hoch ist wie bei einem Mountainbiker*._


----------



## Spargel (25. Oktober 2005)

Traildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?! Und wenn doch - dann bleib mal schön auf Deiner Teerstraße!


Doch, durchaus. Vielleicht war die Aussage nur etwas mißverständlich: _ich_ halte nicht sonderlich viel davon, Pfade runterzubalancieren, die eigentlich "Fußwege" sind - auch auf Trails möchte ich zumindest größtenteils meine normale Bergabwandergeschwindigkeit übertreffen; oder habe ich da was mißverstanden, daß ein Fahrrad hauptsächlich ein Hilfsmittel ist, sich ein wenig flotter als zu Fuß zu bewegen, ohne ein Pferd durchfuttern zu müssen?     Bei 3 km/h bekomme ich irgendwie keinen rechten Geschwindigkeitsrausch.   

Ich habe aber nix gegen die Spezialisten, die sich auf allem möglichen Terrain zu Tale stürzen, was sie noch beherrschen, und _wo sie nichts anrichten._ Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisirchen.

Aber das ist ja wohl klar, daß Mountainbiken auf hoch erosionsgefährdeten Wegen, und darauf bezog sich mein Beispiel, nunmal schädlicher ist als zu Fuß gehen. Es gibt zwar auch trottelige Fußgänger, aber da kann man leider nix machen, außer eine Gegend total absperren. Erstens halte ich es für ein Gerücht, daß meine beiden Reifen, und das sind Fat Albert, ein dreifaches der Auflagefläche eines meiner klobigen = großflächigen   Schuhe haben, und dann gibts ja noch das Kurvenfahren - also ich zumindest wandere nicht im Powerslide um die Ecke. (Wenn ich jeder Studie glauben würde, oh mei. Wieviel tolle Studien bezüglich Ernährung wurden bisher nach wenigen Jahren zerlegt? Drei Viertel? Noch mehr?) Und wenn wegen der Erosionsgefahr oder wegen einer spezifischen Nichteignung wie erhöhtem Reparaturaufwand oder extremen Wanderbetrieb _*einzelne*_ Wege für Radler gesperrt sind, dann ist das zu respektieren. Leben und Leben lassen beinhaltet nicht nur Rechte! 

Nochwas zur "uneingeschränkten Wegefreiheit": es gibt nur _eine_ natürliche Fortbewegung, und das ist die zu Fuß, für die gilt dieses "Menschenrecht" (wobei das auch schon eingeschränkt ist, auf Autobahnen und Flugplätzen zB darf man auch nicht rumlaufen  ). Ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug, für das kann es Einschränkungen geben, genauso wie für Motorfahrzeuge. Oder willst Du Freiheit für alle? Danke, ich mag meine Ruhe vor den lärmenden, stinkenden  und mich gefährdenden Mopeds und Offroadpanzern. Genauso wollen vielleicht Spaziergänger auf vielbegangenen, engen Wegen ihre Ruhe vor den sie laufend erschreckenden Radfahrern?!

Es geht überhaupt nicht um ein sich gegenseitig Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, sondern um eine realistische Sicht der Sache unter Abwägung _aller_ Interessen. Eine Freiheit fürs Mountainbiken auf dem größten Teil der Wege kann es nur geben, wenn ein paar sinnvolle Einschränkungen akzeptiert werden. Das funktioniert übrigens trotz anfänglicher Skepsis im oberbayrischen Gebirge bezüglich der Skitouren wunderbar - ein Auerhuhn hat nämlich ehrlich betrachtet mehr "Rechte" den Winter überleben zu dürfen als ein Skitourengeher, sich auszutoben. Aber dafür brauchts Menschen mit Hirn; unter den Skitourengehern gibts fast nur solche, bei den Mountainbikern doch wohl auch?

Und jetzt schaun mer mal, vieles wird nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht: erstens kann noch was am Gesetz nachgebessert werden, zweitens hindert niemand die Gemeinden, alle möglichen Trails von dem Verbot auszunehmen. Normalerweise sind die Italiener pragmatisch genug für solche Regelungen. Wenn der SAT zB als Ausgleich für erhöhten Pflegeaufwand einen Obolus von der Gemeinde bekommt, oder die Ausbaugenehmigung für 'ne Hütte   , dann schreit der ganz schnell nimmer... Die Bären in der Brenta sind ja auch ein gutes Geschäft, jedes gerissene Schaf wird überersetzt, und noch ein paar mehr - von den Schäfern gibts keinen Widerstand mehr.   

ciao  Christian


----------



## bluemuc (25. Oktober 2005)

.. nach all den eindrucksvollen, durchdachten und wohlformulierten gedanken beschränk ich mich mal wieder auf den aufruf an diejenigen, die noch nicht haben:

bitte teilt euren ansprechpartnern im trentino (hotelwirte, bars, bikeläden, bikeverleiher, all denen, die sich freuen wenn ihr kommt) mit, dass ihr euch gedanken macht. dass ihr evtl. nicht mehr kommen werdet, wenn dieses gesetz so umgesetzt wird, wie bisher ersichtlich. 

diese leute können - sensibilisiert - vor ort druck auf ihre politiker machen und vielleicht mehr ausrichten, als wir von deutschland aus.

e-mail-adressen der einzelnen fremdenverkehrsämter gibts im thread der dimb nebenan oder weiter oben.

danke!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2005)

Spargel schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder habe ich da was mißverstanden, daß ein Fahrrad hauptsächlich ein Hilfsmittel ist, sich ein wenig flotter als zu Fuß zu bewegen, ohne ein Pferd durchfuttern zu müssen?


Das hast Du nach meiner Ansicht missverstanden. Mountainbiken hat nicht zwangläufig mit Geschwindigkeit zu tun, sondern eben auch mit der Kunst einen technischen Abschnitt geschickt zu meistern.



> Aber das ist ja wohl klar, daß Mountainbiken auf hoch erosionsgefährdeten Wegen, und darauf bezog sich mein Beispiel, nunmal schädlicher ist als zu Fuß gehen. [...] Erstens halte ich es für ein Gerücht, daß meine beiden Reifen, und das sind Fat Albert, ein dreifaches der Auflagefläche eines meiner klobigen = großflächigen  Schuhe haben...


Einfache Physik. Mehr Auflagefläche = weniger Schaden



> Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisirchen


So ist es. Solange man Respekt vor dem anderen hat, sollte doch alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## yellow_ö (25. Oktober 2005)

bitte fangts jetzt nicht an gegenseitig aufzurechnen, wer wann wo wie fährt. Uneinigkeit reinzukriegen ist sicher einer der zentralen Punkte der Verhinderer.
Bisher gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, dass niemand (speziell nicht die "Gegner") beschimpft, verwünscht werden. Wäre einmal interessant deren  Stellungnahmen zu hören, wenn der Automobilclub darüber zu entscheiden hätte, wo denn Wanderer gehen dürfen und wo nicht.

Jedenfalls ist die gesamte Region damit für mich und meine Kumpels gestorben, nur durch Boykott wird ein Umdenken erfolgen! Wenn der nicht nur das Trentino, sondern den Gardasee betrifft, hoffentlich schneller!

Und schlußendlich: auf einem Wanderweg kann keine *Natur* mehr kaputtgemacht werden, der Weg ist bereits kaputte Natur. 
Der Weg an sich, der kann schon was abbekommen. Durch starke Gewitter aber bedeutend mehr als durch Benutzer


----------



## bluemuc (25. Oktober 2005)

yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> bitte fangts jetzt nicht an gegenseitig aufzurechnen, wer wann wo wie fährt. Uneinigkeit reinzukriegen ist sicher einer der zentralen Punkte der Verhinderer.
> Bisher gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, dass niemand (speziell nicht die "Gegner") beschimpft, verwünscht werden. Wäre einmal interessant deren  Stellungnahmen zu hören, wenn der Automobilclub darüber zu entscheiden hätte, wo denn Wanderer gehen dürfen und wo nicht.



stimmt. 



			
				yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls ist die gesamte Region damit für mich und meine Kumpels gestorben, nur durch Boykott wird ein Umdenken erfolgen! Wenn der nicht nur das Trentino, sondern den Gardasee betrifft, hoffentlich schneller!



ich fürchte immer noch, dass wir durch boykott nichts erreichen. im gegenteil. ich befürchte, dass uns in den ausweichregionen in einiger zeit das gleiche passieren wird, wenn wir nicht jetzt argumentativ klarmachen, dass es ein miteinander geben kann und muss.

oder?


----------



## b04 (26. Oktober 2005)

Zur Info: Heute ist im l'adige ein Artikel vom Mellarini erschienen, der besagt, dass es "keine Bikeverbote" auf Wanderwegen geben wird. Sehr gut!


----------



## pulp (26. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt.
> 
> ich fürchte immer noch, dass wir durch boykott nichts erreichen. im gegenteil. ich befürchte, dass uns in den ausweichregionen in einiger zeit das gleiche passieren wird, wenn wir nicht jetzt argumentativ klarmachen, dass es ein miteinander geben kann und muss.
> 
> oder?



aber das ist doch so als wurde man den nächsten skiurlaub in einem naturschutzgebiet verbringen. wenn jetzt zum beispiel das kaunertal zum naturschutzgebiet erklärt werden wurde, wurde kein mensch mehr hin gehen !
gardasee hat halt ne sehr starke anziehungskraft ;(


----------



## Armageddon (26. Oktober 2005)

@ b04: Könntest Du den Artikel vielleicht zusammengefasst hier reinstellen? Oder einen Link dazuschreiben?

MfG Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (26. Oktober 2005)

Armageddon schrieb:
			
		

> @ b04: Könntest Du den Artikel vielleicht zusammengefasst hier reinstellen? Oder einen Link dazuschreiben?
> 
> MfG Ralph




hier teil 1 (bitte kümmert euch nicht um die feinheiten, hab das schnell mal grob übersetzt... teil 2 folgt gleich...)

"Mountainbike immer willkommen

Meneghelli: wir bewerben uns für ein pilot projekt


Dutzende emails aus italien und aus dem ausland haben in diesen tagen die email server der tourismus-unternehmen im gebiet alto garda und am ledrosee verstopft, sowie auch des verantwortlichen accessors der region trentino, tiziano mellarini. ist es wahr dass man nicht mehr mit dem MTB auf den wegen im trentino wird fahren können?  das ist zusammengefasst die befürchtung zahlreicher bike-fans, die am Lago ihr paradis gefunden haben. Eine peinliche situation, die mellarini dazu veranlasst hat, gestern in riva vertreter der touristischen betriebe, der kommunalverwaltung und der SAT an einen tisch zu bringen, um gemeinsam den start für eine kampagne zu starten, die die wogen glätten und klarheit für die biker-community bringen soll. Die antwort der region alto garda und ledro: wir haben alle zusammen große anstrengungen gemacht, um alle wege unserer region genau zu erheben und auf kartne fest zu halten. Wir möchten uns damit dafür bewerben, als region als pilot-projekt für das ganze trentino ausgewählt zu werden sagt enio meneghelli, präsident der In-Garda-Spa"

...


----------



## MATTESM (26. Oktober 2005)

zweiter teil....

"Wir möchten uns damit dafür bewerben, als region als pilot-projekt für das ganze trentino ausgewählt zu werden sagt enio meneghelli, präsident der In-Garda-Spa, der gleichwohl angemaht hat, dass der servizio ripristina della Pat (weiß nicht was damit gemeint ist) entsprechend erklärende tafeln auf den wegen aufstellt. 

Mellarini hat dies positiv entgegen genommen, er unterstrich, das man die neuen regelungen gemeinsam in einer abgestimmten weise umsetzen wolle. aktuell gibt es keinerlei sperrungen und  -  so unterstrich er -  was da in 2006 geplant sei würde nur zu minimalen regeln / einschränkungen im interesse der sicherheit für die biker, für die wnaderer und für die natur führen. Und nicht nur das: e sei auch geplant neue wege einzurichten. Die einzigen beiden regelungen, die man im konsens beschlossen habe, würden eine maximalsteigung für bike-wege von 20% und eine minimale breite von einer bike-länge betreffen.

Um möglichst behutsam mit dieser sache umzugehen (es seie keinerlei sanktionen / strafen vorgesehen für verletzungen dieser regelungen), ha mellarini eine standard-antwort auf alle emails vorbereitet, die die biker beruhigen solle und sie einlädt, weiterhin zahlreich an den gardasee zu kommen. Für den 15.novermber ist eine pressekonferenz in münchen vorgesehen für die zahlreichen gäste die aus dem deutschen raum unsere region mit dem bike besuchen. Eine letzte besonderheit: die norm  -  so hat der accessor von Riva erinnert  -  schließt das downhill-fahren nicht grundsätzlich aus (def.: abfahrt mit dem MTB bei starkem gefälle  ), aber für diese disziplin sieht die regelung die einrichtung ausgewiesener strecken aus 

..m..


----------



## MATTESM (26. Oktober 2005)

Kommentar: 



passt zum italienischen vorgehen: erst regeln, dann schreien, dann denken, dann zurückrudern, möglichst ohne gesicht zu verlieren, dann italienische lösung ohne strafen (wird auch im bereich des schwarzbaus so betrieben) 
passt zu den infos die ich in den letzten wochen vor ort bekommen habe 
ist aber nach wie vor ohne jegliche rechtssicherheit, bzw. die aussicht, dass diese v.a. für professionelle anbieter von bike-touren erreicht wird (wege laut gesetz verboten, auch wenn das in der auslegung und verfolgung anders gehandhabt wird) 


hierzu passt auch eine mail von carlo, gründer von GardaOnBike und guide vor ort. Auf die frage ob man ihm gerade sein business zugedreht habesinngemäß



du hast recht dass der neue beschluss (es ist kein gesetz!!!) eine menge polemik und diskussionsstoff verursacht hat. Es ist einfach fakt dass einmal mehr alles vom referat in trento schlecht verarbeitet wurde, weil man die sache nicht mit der nötigen vorsicht behandelt wurde, vor allem weil man ohnehin bereits mit einer gewissen aufmerksamkeit und sensibilisierung unser treiben beobachtet.  



Die sache ist NICHT wie es den anschein haben mag: die wege im garda trentino bleiben grundsätzlich offen für die biker, es handelt sich um einen beschluss, der den gemeinden einen großen spielraum lässt, wie sie mit der sache umgehen. Hier im garda trentino gibt es derzeit sogar eine reihe großer projekte zu gunsten der biker:

·         Man entwickelt derzeit eine offizielle karte auf der alle für biker offenen wege eingezeichnet werden (dabei handelt es sich um ALLE wege, die heute bereits für biker zugänglich sind plus eine reihe neuer strecken). Es ist war dass dabei 3-4 wege definitiv für biker gesperrt werden/bleiben, es handelt sich dabei aber um wege für wanderer / alpinisten. Diese wege waren nie wirklich interessant für biker!

·         Für die downhill/enduro fraktion werden eine reihe von strecken eingerichtet, mit schönen sprüngen und diversen extra gebauten technischen sektionen, sicher eine sehr gute sache! 

·         2006 öffnet der Bike Park von riva del garda als neuer treffpunkt für die bike szene. Dort findet man auch alle services wie shuttle, info, technischen service, bike verleih etc. die 4 cross strecke steht natürlich auch allen zur verfügung und ein kühles bier nach einem ausgefülten bike tag darf auch nicht fehlenzur musik von Pearl Jam



Garda trentino wird wieder gastgeber des bike festivals, der transalp challenge und der transalp tour sein. ich glaube also dass es vieles gibt, was man als entwicklung pro-Biker sehen kann. Ich glaube dass sich die dinge mit der zeit positiv entwickeln werden, auch wenn dies etwas dauert. Die aktuelle situation ist da natürlich nicht hilfreich, aber es hilft nicht über verschüttete milch zu lamentieren, vielmehr sollte man sich an den konkreten und positiven entwicklungen ausrichten.  



Die weiteren ausführungen über meinen bierkonsum und seine vornehmend weiblichen klienten, faktoren, die unser beider körperfettgehalt diametral entwickeln lassen, werden nicht weiter übersetzt 



..m..





..m..


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Oktober 2005)

Huch, MattesM war schneller  

Bin gestern im italienischen Forum ebenfalls auf diesen Artikel gestoßen und hab die halbe Nacht verbracht diesen zu übersetzen um ihn dann heute morgen reinzusetzen. Hat sich erledigt  

Das bestätigt meine erste Einschätzung meiner Landsleute : groß rumschreien, polemisieren, Gesetze auf den Weg bringen......und dann angesichts der Reaktionen Angst bekommen und zurückrudern!  

Aber aufpassen! Ich glaube nicht daß die SAT sich so einfach geschlagen gibt!

Und seitdem auch in Italien der EU-weite Bürokratismus-Wahnsinn Einzug gehalten hat kann es gut sein daß irgend ein übereifriger Schreibtischtäter sich profilieren will und die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes vorantreibt!


----------



## bluemuc (26. Oktober 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> Die weiteren ausführungen über meinen bierkonsum und seine vornehmend weiblichen klienten, faktoren, die unser beider körperfettgehalt diametral entwickeln lassen, werden nicht weiter übersetzt
> 
> ..m..



.... sollen wir darüber jetzt enttäuscht oder dankbar sein??? 

danke ...m...


----------



## MATTESM (26. Oktober 2005)

nun...wenn du als landsleut eine halbe nacht brauchst dann war ich ja gar nicht so schlecht...

wichtig ist und bleibt: dran bleiben. keine standard emails schicken. immer wieder nachfragen. vor ort nicht auslassen. das ganze nicht auf den gardasee beschränken, das ganze nimmt langsam so den schein eines gardasee-gesetzes an... aber wenn man sich ansieht welche regionen das trentino umfasst und wo die trails der transalp-touren liegen dann trifft das um einiges mehr. am lago hätte man sogar noch den ausweg, in wenigen metern richtung süden das trentino ohnehin zu verlassen, vesio wird sich freuen und tignale um so mehr. die pressekonferenz in münchen wird interessant, wer weiß bitte wo wann genau das sein soll??? marco pls info!!! mille grazie. rechtliche sicherheit so weit als möglich bis zur neuen saison, zwecks planung eigentlich unbedingt viel früher, ist ebenso wichtig. kompliment an alle DIMBos im engen kreis, das ganze konzertiert und organisiert zu unterstützen hat doch einiges an sinnloser polemik vermieden. hoffe dass wir über diesen kanal auch noch besser ins direkt gespräch kommen mit den leuten vor ort. 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (26. Oktober 2005)

marco ist wohl bis anfang november in indien.. find grad das post nicht.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Oktober 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> nun...wenn du als landsleut eine halbe nacht brauchst dann war ich ja gar nicht so schlecht.....m..



Das war ein Witz!
Genau ne halbe Stunde hats gedauert.....war halt um 0:45 UHr heute nacht, hatte dann keinen Bock mehr das zu posten.


----------



## yellow_ö (26. Oktober 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> zweiter teil....
> ....Mellarini hat dies positiv entgegen genommen, er unterstrich, das man die neuen regelungen gemeinsam ...


ist ja ganz nett, dass hier so viele irgendwas reininterpretieren, 

jedoch: die zentrale Aussage des Hr. Mellarini, lt. dem geposteten Text, ist: zu steil &/oder zu schmal
Und das bleibt demnach verboten!


----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2005)

yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja ganz nett, dass hier so viele irgendwas reininterpretieren


Eigentlich möcht ich auch noch einen längeren Kommentar ablassen; für den Moment nur so viel: Abgesehen von Mails und persönlichen Gesprächen können wir im Moment eh nicht viel tun.  Über Boykott und dgl ist frühestens dann zu entscheiden, wenn wir mehr Klarheit haben über die tatsächlich gesperrten Trails.  Warten wir doch mal ab, wie das die Regierung in Form einer Karte oder Liste konkretisiert.  Wenn das nur "3 bis 4 Extremtrails" beträfe: geschenkt.  Wenn es die Hälfte oder 95% sind (alle, die schmaler sind als ein Bike lang), sieht die Sache anders aus.

Wie oben zu lesen stand, hat die Provinzregierung durchaus mit einem Proteststurm gerechnet.  Die scheinen aber noch zu vermuten, dass wir irrtümlich davon ausgehen, dass es ein flächendeckendes Verbot geben solle, und antworten natürlich "Missverständnis!!".  Wir haben aber längst begriffen, dass 4500 Kilometer Forstautobahn frei bleiben.  Scheinbar ist noch nicht angekommen, dass uns die nicht so sehr interessieren?  Dass jemand von den 20% abrückt, davon war bislang in keiner Stellungnahme (auch nicht in der der SAT) zu lesen.


----------



## MATTESM (26. Oktober 2005)

grundsätzlich richtig. aber es zeigt sich doch dass bewegung im spiel ist und da sind wir wieder beim thema gesicht verlieren. die regelung ist geschriebenes gesetz und der gute herr muss dies auch vertreten. erster schritt: kleinreden (nur 2 regelungen, alles andere erlaubt). realität ist natürlich anders, wer die karten vom lago oder die moser guides anschaut, dem ist klar dass diese regelung durchgreifend ist. zweiter schritt: ausnahmen definieren (geplante kartografische erfassung aller bikestrecken, beschilderung, pilot-projekt...). dritter schritt: durchsetzung im "l'approcio soft", d.h. softe variante, keine bestrafung bei übertretung. wie gesagt. schwarzbauten werden in italien auch oft so lange nicht endgültig dem boden gleich gemacht, bis der herr präsident eine amnestie erlässt, was alle 5 jahre erfahrungsgemäß der fall ist, je nach aktueller beliebtheit des politikers (derzeit müssten daher eine ganze reihe von amnestien erlassen werden...)

ergo: keine entwarnung, und du hast recht, das gesetz ist erst mal nachwievor da. und für mich als einem der touren auch weiter professionell anbieten will bliebe die situation auch ohne verfolgung untragbar, da ich rechtlich / versicherungstechnisch zu exponiert wäre, um die touren auf besagten wegen durch zu führen. aber: zwischen reinem gesetzetext und dem was derzeit daraus wird sind bereits unterschiede erkennbar. 

..m..


----------



## ufp (26. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Das bestätigt meine erste Einschätzung meiner Landsleute : groß rumschreien, polemisieren, Gesetze auf den Weg bringen......und dann angesichts der Reaktionen Angst bekommen und zurückrudern!


Na immerhin  . Hat der Aufschrei und die Aktionen doch etwas bewirkt  !



> Aber aufpassen! Ich glaube nicht daß die SAT sich so einfach geschlagen gibt!


Auch wenn es polemisierend klingt, jetzt sollten *WIR* zurückschießen. Nicht einfach klein beigeben und buckeln, sondern mit Forderungen aufwarten! In anderen Gegenden mögen die Wanderer die Überhand haben, im/am Gardasee sehe ich das anders. Daher ist es nur legitim, etwas zu fordern. Natürlich nicht für die Mountainbiker, nein, für den Tourismus der Biker. Denn die bringen Geld. Und *NUR* um das geht es (denen). Wenn dabei ein paar Biker glücklich   werden, um so besser.



> Und seitdem auch in Italien der EU-weite Bürokratismus-Wahnsinn Einzug gehalten hat kann es gut sein daß irgend ein übereifriger Schreibtischtäter sich profilieren will und die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes vorantreibt!


Schaut mal auf die Seite http://www.mbike.at/mbike/noe/ 
Aus Mitteln des Europäischen Fonds für Regionale Entwicklung finanziert!
Also sogar die EU fördert UNSEREN Sport  . Es ist also nicht alles schlecht was aus der EU kommt ;-).



			
				MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> Man entwickelt derzeit eine offizielle karte auf der alle für biker offenen wege eingezeichnet werden (dabei handelt es sich um ALLE wege, die heute bereits für biker zugänglich sind plus eine reihe neuer strecken)


Naja, ich habe da so meine Bedenken. Denn, wenn man sich die Situation in Österreich so ansieht (u.a. auf http://www.mbike.at/mbike/noe/) gibt es einige Strecken, die "freigegeben" wurden. U.a. von den Österreichischen Bundesforsten. Deren nicht unkluger Hintergedanken war (wohl offensichtlich): Geben wir den Bikern ein paar, wenig frequentierte, Forststraßen (auch Forstautobahnen, Forstgrill, Forstreservate   etc. gennant), dort haben wir sie halbwegs "unter Kontrolle"  und im Gegenzug dürfen sie dafür *nicht* auf Singletrails oder anderen schönen Nebenwegerl fahren  .
Und verkauft wird das dann als *Zuckerl* für die Biker. Dies mag zwar für die Familienausfahrt nett sein, nicht aber für einen *echten* Mountainbiker.
Aber vielleicht haben die Italiener da(nn) doch einen anderen, besseren Zugang  

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## MATTESM (26. Oktober 2005)

der vollständigkeit halber hier ein artikel, der heute in der folge des gestrigen in der l'adige stand. zeigt nicht viel neues, aber dass InGarda hier den bike tourismus als wichtige einnahmequelle erkennt und einiges dafür tun will. und das soll uns recht sein. Übersetzung wieder mal schnellschuss.... 

"Meneghelli erklärt den Plan ein 10 monatiges Projekt zu starten unter dem Titel: Das Mountain Bike als Aufwertung für das Hinterland der Region

Die Bike-Fans, eine kontinuierlich steigende Zahl, werden für den Tourismus der Region Garda Trentino immer wichtiger. Es ist schwierig ihre Zahl genau zu ermitteln. Aber es ist sicher  -  so der Präsident von inGarda Enio Meneghelli  -  sie tragen entscheidend zu Wertschöpfung im Tourismus vor allem auch im Hinterland des Gardasees bei und nehmen damit den Druck von den Küstengebieten. Mehr noch: Sie sind praktisch 10 Monate pro Jahr in der Region präsent und helfen damit, unser Angebot zu entzerren.

Der Bike-Tourismus ist für uns daher ein Wert den es zu erhalten und in den es zu investieren gilt, eine Richtung die wir derzeit in enger Zusammenarbeit mit den Gemeinden und der SAT einschlagen. Ziel: die Auswirkungen dieser Entwicklung zu steuern, das Image des Gardasees als MTB Paradis zu stärken. Vor 25 Jahren.. so Meneghelli, hat uns der Surf-Boom unvorbereitet getroffen. Heute dienen wir dagegen als Beispiel für das ganze Trentino, das den Gardasee hinsichtlich des Produktes MTB genau beobachtet. Wir  d.h. InGarda zusammen mit den Gemeinden und der SAT -  haben gestern daher auch bereits mit dem Accessor der Provinz Trentino, Mellarini, bei der gestrigen Versammlung in Riva gesprochen und die Projekte vorgestellt, die wir hierzu auf den Weg bringen wollen. Wir haben eine genaue Erfassung aller Wege unseres Gebietes erstellt, die jeden Weg mit seinen Merkmalen genau darstellt: Für uns ein wichtiges Werkzeug für die Vermarktung einer für uns strategischen Ressource. Und dies lässt bis heute auch die Ausschreibung einer Piste speziell für Downhill zu, die extra für diesen Zweck gebaut werden wird.


..m..


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2005)

@ vorgesehene wegesperrung im kleinen rahmen: ich erinnere nachwievor an die sperrung des mte velo, v.a. der pianaura-trails. 
hier hängt seit einem guten jahr bei nahezu jedem traileinstieg ein freundliches schild und macht mit netten worten klar, dass du als biker hier nix verloren hast: 







wenn diese trails bsp wären für vorgesehene wegsperrungen, dann ist das heftig, da die trails meist breit genug sind und auch die neigung wohl meist flacher als 20 % sein dürfte. ökologie? hm, dann müsste man die wege konsequent für alle sperren ...


@ thema wegeausschilderung: der schuss geht meist nach hinten los! 
unabhängig, ob die ausgewiesenen wege nun alle möglichkeiten der wegbeschaffenheit (also nicht nur forstautobahnen, sondern auch anspruchsvolle trails) beinhalten, besteht meist der logische nächste schritt, die eben nicht in dem wegenetz erfassten wege pauschal zu sperren.
tirol und oberengadin sind hier perfekte beispiele: beide haben ein anspruchsvolles netz ausgewiesen. für jemanden, der sich mit der materie nicht auseinandersetzt, mag das nicht das problem sein ...
ich finde es bedenklich, wenn ich durch ein verlassen eines freigegebenen weges sofort kriminalisiert werde (und sorry, aber dies ist in tirol immer wieder zu beobachten ...)
insofern: wehret den anfängen. nur das miteinander aller wegenutzer bringt uns weiter. dafür bedarf es gewisser spiel-/verhaltensregeln. also ein stück, das die eigenverantwortung des einzelnen in den vordergrund stellt und somit primär auch den wegeeigentümer aus der misslichen haftungsfrage rausbekommt. aber das wurde ja alles schon geschrieben ....

und was mattesm schreibt, bestätigt genau meine sorge: am lago wird das gesetz durch den druck der touristen und der geschäftsleute entsprechend angewandt und wege ausgewiesen, in den anderen trentiner regionen bin ich da skeptischer.

und auch wenn carlo ja wirklich ein netter kerl ist, sorry, aber was hilft dir "es wird nicht verfolgt" wenn dir was passiert? wenn du mit einer gruppe unterwegs bist und es passiert was (und da mein ich jetzt nicht nur eine kommerziell geführte gruppe! stellt sich doch die frage, wer als erfahrener biker mit seinen schlechter fahrenden kumpels fährt, ob er dann haftet oder nicht ... führt vom thema weg, also bitte nicht hier antworten! fakt ist aber, das sollte man durchaus auch beachten!!!)



schlussendlich noch zur ankündigung: es werden wege bikerspezifisch ausgebaut. wenn die dann so ausschauen wie der laghel-trail nach zur römerbrücke bei ceniga, prostmahlzeit! 
wer diesen trail gekannt hat, sollte sich mal gedanken machen, ob das eigentlich in unserem sinn sein kann, wenn ein meist mit steinen und treppen befestigter weg, mit vielen erdstellen dazwischen, kleinen waldeinheiten etc etc, alles in allem eine sehr starke abwechslung an oberflächen, mit schwerem gerät nahezu komplett aufgefräst wird, anschliessenn mit gebrochenen steinen belegt und mit beton "verfugt" wird und so nahezu vollständig versiegelt wurde. wo da der ökologische, geschweige denn der ökonomische gedanke bleibt, ist mir schleierhaft ...

weitermachen ...


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi Mathes !

Danke für die Info - aber leider wieder nur ein Versuch der Offiziellen uns BikerInnen "Sch**** als Gold" anzudrehen.

Allerdings hat anscheinend schon die Mailingaktion ein wenig Bewegung hinein gebracht und man scheint sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. 

Fakt ist auch nach dem Artikel, dass es wegen der Breite und Neigung einige Trailhighlights weniger geben wird. Da können die noch so viele "Bikergrills"   einrichten, wie sie wollen. 

Wir werden schauen, dass wir am 15.11. einen sprach- und ortskundigen DIMBo runterschicken. 

Auf jeden Fall weitermachen mit der Unterschriftenaktion!!!


----------



## MATTESM (26. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mathes !
> 
> Allerdings hat anscheinend schon die Mailingaktion ein wenig Bewegung hinein gebracht und man scheint sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. ]


das wollte und habe ich damit gesagt...



			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist auch nach dem Artikel, dass es wegen der Breite und Neigung einige Trailhighlights weniger geben wird. Da können die noch so viele "Bikergrills"   einrichten, wie sie wollen. ]


wie gesagt auch richtig, aber eben italienisch richtig. dass MIR das nicht hilft ist mir auch klar. rechtliche klarheit wird da wichtig sein. wäre wichtig mal diese karte einsehen zu können, ich habe von dem projekt bereits gehört aber noch nie was gesehen. 



			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden schauen, dass wir am 15.11. einen sprach- und ortskundigen DIMBo runterschicken.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall weitermachen mit der Unterschriftenaktion!!!



runterschicken? nach münchen? bin doch bereits da! und werde da hingehen, wenn mir jemand sagen wann und wo die PK steigt. bin auch gespannt wen die da hinschicken, normal ist für bayern / münchen so eine junge blonde dame zuständig, die sehr freundlich aber überhaupt nicht kompetent ist. aber die wird es nicht sein, denk ich mal... 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (26. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn diese komischen Italiener mein Geld nicht wollen, .......
....tja, dann bekommen sie es auch nicht  
Ich bin nicht angewiesen dort Bikeurlaub zu machen, ist zwar schön dort 
aber es gibt noch viel anderes !

Mal schaun wie die Hotels und sonstigen Unterkünfte das vertragen   


Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen  -selbst schuld !


----------



## b04 (26. Oktober 2005)

Servus allerseits!

gestern ist ein Artikel in der trentiner Lokalzeitung ein Artikel vom Mellarini erschienen, welches das Ganze relativiert, siehe:

http://www.ollib.de/bikeverbottrentino.tif

Die Ueberschrift: MTB: Nessun divieto sui sentieri, also: es gibt kein Bikeverbot auf Wanderwegen!

Demnaechst komm ich vielleicht auch noch dazu etwas mehr darueber zu schreiben.

beste Gruesse

Olli





			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier das neue Gesetz über die Wege, die die Biker in Trentino fahren dürfen. Kurz: Verbot für die Wege enger als das Bike quergestellt und steiler al 20%.
> Trentino ist NICHT Südtirol.
> ...


----------



## ekkko (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
war mal wieder auf Eurer Seite und was muß ich da über die grauenhaften Vorgänge am Gardasee erfahren?
Habe direkt den Tourismusverband dort angemailt.

Hier im Forum stehen auch einige sehr interessante Beiträge dazu, mußte ich feststellen. Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn zumindest ein Bruchteil davon in den Hirnen der Entscheider ankäme, dann hätten wir noch eine Chance.

Ich kann irgendwie ja noch nachvollziehen, daß man versucht, die Biker zu kanalisieren. Aber bitte doch nicht aus einem Gebiet raus, welches sich als europäisches Mekka etabliert hat!
Letztlich muß doch ein harmonisches Miteinander möglich sein. Was soll ich denn jetzt für eine Meinung vom SAT bekommen? Meine Güte, ich wander und kletter doch auch gerne. Soll doch jeder so machen wie er mag, solange er sich sozial- und umweltverträglich verhält!
Und auf den extremeren Strecken fahren ohnehin ja nur wenige und dann auch langsamer als auf den Pfaden. Und daß man langsam fährt oder gar anhält, wenn man auf Fußgänger trifft, sollte wohl sebstverständlich sein. Schwarze Schafe gibt es natürlich immer, mit und ohne Rad. Also, wo bitte ist das Poblem?
Nebenbei: Wandern mit Stöcken - Walking... Ich würde ja glatt mal behaupten, daß durch den aktiven Stockeinsatz mehr und auf größerer Fläche angerichtet wird, als durch den einen oder anderen Bremsstrich von Bikern, die ihre Bremse nicht beherrschen. 

Viel Glück für uns alle,
E

Ach - und noch eins: MATTESM zitierte: 
...viel neues, aber dass InGarda hier den bike tourismus als wichtige einnahmequelle erkennt und einiges dafür tun will. und das soll uns recht sein. ... Wir  d.h. InGarda zusammen mit den Gemeinden und der SAT - haben gestern daher auch bereits mit dem Accessor der Provinz Trentino, Mellarini, bei der gestrigen Versammlung in Riva gesprochen und die Projekte vorgestellt, die wir hierzu auf den Weg bringen wollen. Wir haben eine genaue Erfassung aller Wege unseres Gebietes erstellt, die jeden Weg mit seinen Merkmalen genau darstellt: Für uns ein wichtiges Werkzeug für die Vermarktung einer für uns strategischen Ressource. Und dies lässt bis heute auch die Ausschreibung einer Piste speziell für Downhill zu, die extra für diesen Zweck gebaut werden wird.

Was nützt es, wenn die den Wert des Bikers erkennen, aber genau diese unliebsamen Gesetzen dann anstreben? Da haben die doch irgendwie die richtigen Schönschwätzer in ihren Reihen, oder wie Präsi schrieb, ... Danke für die Info - aber leider wieder nur ein Versuch der Offiziellen uns BikerInnen "Sch**** als Gold" anzudrehen."
Es werden wohl auch weiter Biker dorthin kommen, um die Touren zu fahren, die sie auch vorher fuhren, die einfachen nämlich. Die anderen werden, abgeschreckt durch drakonische Strafen es sich meist klemmen (siehe Pasubio), der Kultstatus läßt sich so jedenfalls nicht halten und Cracks und Kenner werden vergrault.
Was soll der Quatsch eines Baus einer speziellen DH-Piste?
Gut, wird sie zusätzlich gebaut, freue ich mich.
Wird dafür eine ganze Region mit X tollen Abfahrten dafür gesperrt, ist das eine Unglaublichkeit, die man mit den Skifahrern mal versuchen sollte...
Und von den Umweltauswirkungen derer wollen wir besser mal nicht sprechen, erst Recht nicht in Relation zu dem der Biker (oder Kletterer oder Wanderer...)
In diesem Sinne.
Man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben, aber realistisch ist, daß wir mit immer mehr Restriktionen werden leben müssen. Sch****


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Oktober 2005)

b04 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus allerseits!
> 
> gestern ist ein Artikel in der trentiner Lokalzeitung ein Artikel vom Mellarini erschienen, welches das Ganze relativiert, siehe:
> 
> ...



Vermutlich wird ähnliches drinstehen wie in der Übersetzung eines Regionalartikels von Matthes M etwas weiter oben.

Ist ja nett, dass die Mails Wirkung gezeigt haben und nun versucht wird, das ganze in der Außendarstellung etwas abzumildern. 
Aber kein Zeitungsartikel kann das Gesetz aufheben! Das sind Beruhigungspillen für uns BikerInnen...

Lest Euch alle Statements von offizieller Seite aufmerksamm durch (auch aus dem o.a. Artikel) - Ihr werdet immer die Aussage finden, dass "gar nichts gesperrt werden soll" und alles gar nicht so schlimm ist.
Zwei Sätze weiter steht aber wiederholt, was im Gesetz bzw. Regierungsbeschluss festgeschrieben wurde.

Zur Erinnerung der Gesetzeswortlaut:

-> Neigung mehr als durchschnittlich 20% = VERBOTEN
-> Breite weniger als quergestelltes Bike = VERBOTEN

Außerdem immer wieder der Hinweis auf das "tolle Forstwege- und Radwege-netz" mit "Bikergrills" und dass das Angebot für die BikerInnen doch damit vergrößert werde... Will man uns eigentlich auf den Arm nehmen ?

Zur Klarstellung:
Kein Zeitungsartikel kann die Rechtslage aufheben!
Niemand kann sich im Versicherungsfall auf einen Zeitungsartikel berufen, wenn was auf einem Kraft Gesetz gesperrten Weg passiert ist!

Fazit: keinen Sand in die Augen streuen lassen!!!


----------



## yellow_ö (26. Oktober 2005)

nehmen wir einmal an, dass die Regelung nicht zurückgenommen wird (das wird sie auch nicht werden, jedenfalls nicht gleich, erst wenn *ökonomische* Gründe vorliegen ((weil die MTB-Gäste ausbleiben)) ).

also, angenommen die Regelung steht, aber wird nicht exekutiert:
Im Falle einer Verletzung (schlimmstenfalls mit Bergung und Spitalaufenthalt, ...) steigt gleich einmal die Sozilaversicherung aus. Detto  wahrscheinlich die Versicherung des Alpenvereins, und was man halt sonst noch für welche hat.
Schließlich war man auf einem verbotenen Weg unterwegs.

Schon mal Hubschrauberbergung und eine Woche Intensiv bezahlt?

Oha, zu langsam getippt


----------



## bluemuc (26. Oktober 2005)

was wir jetzt brauchen, sind detail-informationen. 

jeden wird interessieren, wie sich die sperrung von wegen oder die fahrerlaubnis darstellen wird. 
gibts dann schilder? 
oder karten, auf denen eingezeichnet wird, welche wege zu befahren erlaubt sind?
falls nicht, wie kann ich mich absichern, keine verbotenen wege zu befahren?
nach welchen kriterien genau sollen diese wege bestimmt werden?
stimmt es wirklich, dass wege "hergerichtet" sprich sozusagen planiert werden, um sie zu bike-wegen zu machen. ist das wirklich ökologisch sinnvoll?
werden außer vertretern der hotel/touristikbranche und der SAT auch solche aus mtb-verbänden, organisationen, interessensvertretungen hinzugezogen?
welches mitspracherecht haben die?

wieviel prozent der jetzt offenen wege werden tatsächlich von einem solchen etwaigen fahrverbot betroffen sein.

gesetzt den fall, es wird tatsächlich von bestrafung abgesehen: was passiert, wenn was passiert? unfall, sturz, kollision? rettung? wer zahlt?

das alles sind fragen, die sich für mich beim zugegebenermaßen schnelllesen des heutigen threadverlaufs ergeben.

ich werde die leute, die mir freundlich mit standardantworten die postfächer zugehauen haben, genau so freundlich genau diese dinge fragen. 

und vielleicht sollten wir das alle tun.

wichtig ist: bitte bitte freundlich bleiben. 

man beschäftigt sich mit unserem anliegen! das sollten wir uns nicht verscherzen. wenn es ein zurückrudern geben soll, dann kann das nur mit "bella figura" geschehen, sprich die entscheider müssen die chance haben, uns entgegenzukommen ohne eine niederlage zu empfinden.

meine meinung.

mei, ich glaub mein grippevirus hat sich in ein sabbelvirus verwandelt....


----------



## taifun (26. Oktober 2005)

Es ist doch schon mal was wert,das Vertreter der Örtlichen Tourismus Unternehmen,der kommunalverwaltung und der SAT sich zusammensetzen wollen und Klarheit in die Angelegenheit bringen wollen.
Es zeigt ja auch,das man die Mailaktionen zur kenntnis nimmt.
Allerdings bleibt die Frage;ob es auch wirklich ernst genommen wird.  
Wie Prasi auch schon erwähnte steht ja auch immer noch die 20% Klausel und das Querstellen des Rades nirgens als erlaubt!!
Also immer weiter dran bleiben und weiter mailen und Unterschriften sammeln.
Auch an andere Stellen im Trentino_Gebiet,wie MATTESM meinte,den es betrifft ja nicht nur den Lago!
Und wenn das Gesetzt wirklich kommt,wie soll es den Kontrolliert werden?
Steht dann hinter jedem Fels oder Busch ein Carrabineri und verteilt Strafzettel? Es mußten doch auch unmengen von Verbotsschildern aufgestellt werden,an jedem Trail oder nicht? Man muß doch erkennen können ob man einen erlaubten Weg oder Verbotenen befährt!


----------



## pulp (26. Oktober 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn das Gesetzt wirklich kommt,wie soll es den Kontrolliert werden?
> Steht dann hinter jedem Fels oder Busch ein Carrabineri und verteilt Strafzettel? Es mußten doch auch unmengen von Verbotsschildern aufgestellt werden,an jedem Trail oder nicht? Man muß doch erkennen können ob man einen erlaubten Weg oder Verbotenen befährt!



es wird keine kontrollen geben. so war es bis her (oder habt ihr schon mal nen polizist gesehen als ihr zu fuss auf den monte brione gelaufen seit ??) und wird auch immer so sein. kein normaler mensch stellt sich an feldwege und schaut nach bikern ausschau ! aber das schlechte gewissen bleibt natürlich...


----------



## ekkko (26. Oktober 2005)

@ pulp: "es wird keine kontrollen geben. so war es bis her (oder habt ihr schon mal nen polizist gesehen als ihr zu fuss auf den monte brione gelaufen seit ??) und wird auch immer so sein. kein normaler mensch stellt sich an feldwege und schaut nach bikern ausschau ! aber das schlechte gewissen bleibt natürlich..."
Machst Du Witze oder bist Du zu jung, um von den Vorkommnissen am Pasubio (schon vor vielen Jahren) zu wissen? Da reiß ich mich schon zusammen... Gut, die Gardaseeregion ist größer, aber bist Du hier noch nie mit dem Auto geblitzt worden? Und die Polizei ist auch nicht überall. Stichproben werden sein. Also ich möchte da nicht einem Carabinieri mein Rad überreichen müssen.
Daß es bislang Verbote auf dem Brione gegeben hätte ist mir gerade nicht so präsent (war aber die letzten drei Jahre leider auch nicht da). Was sollten die da also kontrollieren?
Außerdem scheinst Du die richtigen Anmerkungen von Präsi und yellow_ö zum Thema rechtliche Folgen überlesen zu haben.
Gut, wir haben hier auch ne 2m-Regelung und ich halte mich ganz sicher nicht daran (kenne auch keinen). Aber mir ist auch nicht bewußt, daß das hier bei uns (Pott) jemand kontrollierte. Ich weiß auch, daß dies bei den mir bekannten Fällen nicht zu solch drastischen Folgen über Rettungskosten führte. Aber Rettung im Gebirg ist nun mal teurer (und wird nicht zwangsweise gedeckt) und die rechtlichen Konsequenzen sind für mich plausibel.
Also - ich würde das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (26. Oktober 2005)

servus mattesm,

danke für die info´s...

also bleieben wir dran, sammelt brav unterschriften und je mehr wir haben um so besser....

auf die konferenz in münga bin ich ja dan auch mal gespannt...

maroc sit soweit ich weiß noch 1 oder 2 wochen in indien

mfg
clemson


----------



## taifun (27. Oktober 2005)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> es wird keine kontrollen geben. so war es bis her (oder habt ihr schon mal nen polizist gesehen als ihr zu fuss auf den monte brione gelaufen seit ??) und wird auch immer so sein. kein normaler mensch stellt sich an feldwege und schaut nach bikern ausschau ! aber das schlechte gewissen bleibt natürlich...


Ich würde mich darauf nicht verlassen!  
Dieses Jahr habe selbst an der Ponale schon Kontrollen mit Carrabineris auf Mopeds erlebt!


----------



## marco (27. Oktober 2005)

hallo leute,

bin zurück aus indien. Das land ist der wahnsinn, in jedem hinsicht. Der trip wurde mit einer höllischen 120 min. taxifahrt durch Mumbay samt riesenkakkerlakke auf der rücksitzbank geschlossen. Erlebniswert...

Wegen Trentino: wie ihr schon gemerkt habt, die gesetzgeber versuchen sich aus dem strengen gesetz zurückzuziehen, ohne das gesicht zu verlieren. Die Bike hat einen interview mit Mellarini durchgeführt, die einzelheiten im nächsten heft. Jetzt heisst es, das gesetz wäre für die gemeinden verabschiedet worden. Sie hätten einen großen spielraum und, wenn sie ihn benutzen werden, werden keine trails geschlossen. 
Das steht nirgendswo im beschluß, es ist offensichtlich eine freie interpretation, um aus dem problem rauszukommen. Unsere protest zeigt wirkung.

Wenn das wirklich der fall ist und alle gemeinden in trentino den angeblichen spielraum des gesetzes verwenden, werden wir keine sperrungen haben. Wie jemand schon gesagt hat, trentino heisst nicht nur gardasee, sondern u.a. Brenta, San Martino di Castrozza, Pasubio, Fassatal, Lagorai u.v.m.

Ich sage nur eins: wir werden sehen. Aus den wortern sollten auch fakten folgen.


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bike hat einen interview mit Mellarini durchgeführt


Hier schon mal der Vorabdruck:

*bike:* Mensch Melli, wird es denn flächendeckende Bikeverbote geben??
*Mellarini:* Natürlich nicht! Alles nur ein Missverständnis. 4500 Kilometer Forstwege bleiben frei. Es werden nur ein paar Extremtrails gesperrt, auf denen sowieso nur ein paar Verrückte unterwegs waren. Die gibt es ja leider überall.

*bike* (mal ganz investigativ): Fürchten Sie denn nicht, dass Biker künftig andere Urlaubsregionen bevorzugen könnten?
*Mellarini:* Die Biker liegen uns sehr am Herzen. Wir haben deshalb auch die SAT befragt, bei denen es ja viele Mountainbiker gibt, sowie einen italienischen Radfahrerverband. So meinen wir, eine vernünftige Regelung gefunden zu haben, mit der alle leben können. Ja, das Trentino wird noch an Attraktivität gewinnen, denn die Biker spüren, dass wir uns hier so viele Gedanken über ihre Sicherheit machen. Und nicht nur das: Bikergrills werden für das leibliche Wohl sorgen!

*bike:* Na, da sind wir ja beruhigt. Aber sagen Sie, wenn da doch mal so ein kleiner Trail gesperrt wird, wie soll das der Biker wissen?
*Mellarini:* Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil der neuen Regelung. Der Biker muss nicht mehr in irgendwelche Verzeichnisse schauen. Er muss noch nicht mal einen Meterstab mitnehmen. Er braucht nur noch sein Bike querstellen, und wenn es über den Weg hinaussteht, muss er halt wieder hochschieben. Macht aber nix, denn dann kommt er ja wieder am Grill vorbei.

*bike:* Und was war da mit 20%?
*Mellarini:* Sie sind ja hervorragend informiert. Genau, das ist das zweite Kriterium. Wenn der Weg so steil wird, dass der Biker Angst bekommt, soll er da nicht runterfahren. Das ist einfach und für jedermann verständlich. Unsere Studien haben ergeben, dass das so etwa bei 20% passiert. Also haben wir das so in die Verordnung geschrieben, falls doch mal ein Jurist nachfragt.

*bike* (grübel): Hmm.  Mal unter uns: Trifft das nicht auf ziemlich viele Wege zu?
*Mellarini:* Keineswegs. Wenn wir alle Wege, Straßen und Autobahnen im Trentino zusammenzählen, machen die gesperrten Wege grade mal schlappe 0.5% der Wegstrecke aus. Das wird doch niemand spüren. Aber unserer Umwelt ist damit ein großer Gefallen getan.

*bike:* Vielen Dank für Ihre offenen Worte!

Disclaimer: Dieses Interview ist rein fiktiv. Ähnlichkeiten mit bestehenden Personen und Interviews wären rein zufällig.


----------



## bluemuc (27. Oktober 2005)

moin

welcome home marco! hast du eine chance herauszufinden, wann genau und wo die pk in münchen sein wird? wenn ja,  bitte bitte info. danke! 

carmin: nette geschichte. hoffen wir mal, dass es phantasie bleibt.


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> *bike:* Und was war da mit 20%?
> *Mellarini:* Sie sind ja hervorragend informiert. Genau, das ist das zweite Kriterium. Wenn der Weg so steil wird, dass der Biker Angst bekommt, soll er da nicht runterfahren. Das ist einfach und für jedermann verständlich. Unsere Studien haben ergeben, dass das so etwa bei 20% passiert. Also haben wir das so in die Verordnung geschrieben, falls doch mal ein Jurist nachfragt.
> 
> *bike* (grübel): Hmm.  Mal unter uns: Trifft das nicht auf ziemlich viele Wege zu?
> ...


    Tja, wenns nur nicht so traurig wäre.

Hab mal schnell die 2 Moser Guides überflogen. Auf den meisten Touren ist da irgendwo mal '>20%' eingetragen. Berücksichtigt man noch dieses 'Bikebreite'-Kriterium, dann kann der Moser in den Müll. Wenn ich nur an eine meiner Lieblingstouren denke (malga di cap), bergauf fast 20% im Schnitt, bergab nur ein handtuchbreiter Trail - halt typisch für den Gardasee. Das geht halt dann schlicht nicht mehr. Was für ein ausgemachter Blödsinn. Und wenn ich grillen will, mach ich das mit Kumpels in Thüringen und schlepp keine Grillkohle in meinem Bikerucksack quer durch Italien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (27. Oktober 2005)

..denke, das gleiche Schreiben werdet ihr alle bekommen haben..nixdestotrotz hier eine Antwort vom Fremdenverkehrsamt Comano

Sagt zwar nix, aber bemerkt doch den Versuch die Sache abzuwiegeln...


----------



## dertutnix (27. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Bike hat einen interview mit Mellarini durchgeführt, die einzelheiten im nächsten heft ...



hm, die info müssen ja so gut gewesen sein, dass man deswegen die trailsperrungmitteilung von der bike-hp schon länger wieder entfernt hat. oder bin ich der einzige, der sie nicht findet?
klasse die einführungsseite in der aktuellen bikesportnews   

hoffen wir also, dass sich die bike bewusst ist, dass sie als europas wichtigstes bike-magazin entsprechende meinungen machen wird und anständige journalistenarbeit macht ...


ich kann an den äusserungen in der presse nichts gutes erkennen. normaler politischer alltag, was da jetzt passiert! fakt ist: wenn es das gesetz gibt, dann sind die darunter fallenden wege verboten. und dann noch so clever gemacht, dass das gesetz dem schutze des bikers dient ... welche versicherung soll denn dann noch schäden/kosten übernehmen, wenn du dich über gesetze hinwegsetzt, die zu deinem schutze gemacht worden sind?


----------



## Fetz (27. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> *Mellarini:* Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil der neuen Regelung. Der Biker muss nicht mehr in irgendwelche Verzeichnisse schauen. Er muss noch nicht mal einen Meterstab mitnehmen. Er braucht nur noch sein Bike querstellen, und wenn es über den Weg hinaussteht, muss er halt wieder hochschieben. Macht aber nix, denn dann kommt er ja wieder am Grill vorbei.


Ein weiterer Vorteil, dieser Regelung: Die Region Trentino muss sich keine Gedanken mehr machen, wieviel  ich als Tourist dort ausgeben werde. Macht aber nix, ein paar Wanderer werden sich sicher finden...


----------



## bluemuc (27. Oktober 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hm, die info müssen ja so gut gewesen sein, dass man deswegen die trailsperrungmitteilung von der bike-hp schon länger wieder entfernt hat. oder bin ich der einzige, der sie nicht findet?



ist leider richtig. die bike hats rausgenommen...




			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hoffen wir also, dass sich die bike bewusst ist, dass sie als europas wichtigstes bike-magazin entsprechende meinungen machen wird und anständige journalistenarbeit macht ...



die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt......

bin gerade bei der bike genau so gespannt wie du. 

aber darüber sollten wir besser mal woanders diskutieren.... mir fällt zu diesem thema immer so unglaublich viel ein, dass es diesen thread vom weg abbringen würde...


----------



## powderJO (27. Oktober 2005)

hier mal was neues. denke es hat noch keiner gepostet. falls doch - ignorieren. tenor wie immer: alles erlaubt - bis auf die wege breiter als ein mtb und steiler als 20%, also halb so wild ...




Sehr geehrter/lieber Bikerfreund des Trentino,


wir haben deine/Ihre Mitteilung - gemeinsam mit vielen anderen - bezüglich der Ausübung des Mountainbikesports in unserer Region erhalten. Besonders viele Nachrichten erreichten uns von Besuchern des Gebiets um den Gardasee. Zuallererst sind wir über diesen Interessensbeweis und die Würdigung unseres sportlichen Tourismusangebots natürlich sehr glücklich und können nur versichern, dass uns diese enorme Anzahl von E-Mails vor allem dazu antreibt, unsere Arbeit mit noch mehr Präzision und Ausgewogenheit zu erfüllen, um auf diese Weise der so demonstrierten Bedeutung des Mountainbikesports im Trentino und seinen vielen Anhängern gerecht zu werden.

Eine wichtige Einleitung und anschließend einige genauere und hoffentlich klare Erläuterungen, die darauf abzielen, die Dinge nach einigen Tagen ungerechtfertigter Panikmache wieder zurechtzurücken. In dieser Zeit ging nämlich ein wahres Medien-Tamtam durch die Websites, das allerdings mehr mit den Emotionen des Gehörten, als mit den wirklichen Tatsachen zu tun hatte.

Im Trentino muss niemand, weder heute noch morgen, bei der Ausübung des Mountainbikesports vor Verbotsregelungen oder Einschränkungen kapitulieren: Diese Tatsache kann unter anderem auch von Hunderten Radsportfans bestätigt werden, die auch die letzten Tage der Saison auf den Trassen des Gebiets der Basso Sarca oder des Ledrotals genießen.

Die Autonome Provinz von Trient hat in Zusammenarbeit mit Fachleuten, dem SAT (Tridentiner Alpenverein) - Sektion des italienischen Alpenvereins, welche für die Instandhaltung der Alpenwege zuständig ist - sowie den Gemeinden des Trentino die Prüfung einer Reihe von Vorschriften eingeleitet (diese werden in ihrer definitiven Fassung wahrscheinlich erst ab Sommer 2007 gültig). Ziel ist der Schutz der sensibelsten Gebiete unserer Hochgebirgswelt entlang der kritischsten Strecken der Gebirgswege, die sich vorwiegend in den hoch gelegenen Regionen befinden. Dies dient dem Zweck, im Interesse von allen - uns Einwohnern, den Gästen, den Sportlern, den Bikern aber vor allem unseren Kindern - eine Gesamtqualität unserer Umwelt zu garantieren und die besonders gefährdeten Gebiete im größtmöglichen Ausmaß vor Umweltschäden zu bewahren.

	Auf diese Weise soll die unkontrollierte Ausweitung der übertriebensten und extremsten Arten des Montainbikens (Downhill, Freeride) auf diesen Gebirgswegen verhindert werden. Diese sind vor allem in einer Höhe von 1800/2000 Metern, wo die Vegetation unter großen Schwierigkeiten in einem äußerst fragilen und empfindlichen Mikroklima wächst, besonders anfällig für Beschädigungen.

	Wie kann dieses sicherlich von allen geteilte Ziel erreicht werden? Sicherlich nicht durch eine Verbotspolitik, sondern durch Vertrauen auf die Selbstkontrolle, das Verantwortungsbewusstsein und den Gemeinsinn eines jeden Naturliebhabers und natürlich auch jedes Mountainbikers. Nicht zu vergessen ist dessen Bereitschaft für ein friedliches Zusammenleben mit den Wanderern, die als Besucher der Bergregion die gleichen Rechte besitzen.

	Über zwei Parameter (20% Steigung und Platzbedarf des Mountainbikes quergestellt), die vom Team der Fachleute überprüft wurden, ist besonders viel diskutiert worden. Diese Hypothesen dienten zur Erstellung eines vorstellbaren und objektiven Maßes, um damit einen physischen Raum darzustellen (bei einer eventuellen Begegnung zwischen Wanderer und Biker) sowie als Bezugnahme auf die Bodenverhältnisse. Vor allem bei den langen steilen Abfahrten, bei denen stark gebremst werden muss, graben die Räder des Mountainbikes tiefe Rillen in den Boden, die dann bei Regen zu richtigen Erosionen führen.

	Es ist klar, dass unser Ziel ohne die tatkräftige und überzeugte Mitarbeit der Biker nicht erreicht werden kann: Aus diesem Grund möchten wir anstelle einer Verbotspolitik durch die Einbeziehung des italienischen Radsportverbands und anderer qualifizierter Gesprächspartner und Kenner des Mountainbikephänomens eine gemeinsame Befürwortung dieser Entscheidungen erreichen.

	Wir befinden uns daher noch immer in der Phase der Vorschläge und Überprüfungen, die mit den verschiedenen zuständigen Stellen des Gebiets ausgearbeitet werden müssen. Wer also das Trentino im Sattel eines Mountainbikes erkunden möchte, kann auch weiterhin völlig beruhigt sein (und ist natürlich herzlich willkommen). Es erwarten ihn mehr als 6000 km für den Verkehr gesperrte Waldwege, 200 auch als Singletrack markierte Trassen, die jeden Frühling hergerichtet werden oder die Routen der großen Überquerungen von Tal zu Tal (an erster Stelle steht hier die Transalp Challenge) und die Strecken der internationalen Treffen (vom Nontal ins Ledrotal, in den Dolomiten des Fassatals und von San Martino).

	Hören Sie also nicht auf die auf unangemessene Weise vorgebrachte Panikmache und planen Sie ruhig Ihre Fahrten für das kommende Frühjahr. Sie können sicher sein, dass Sie wie immer herzlich empfangen werden, um in einem idealen Ambiente Ihre liebste Sportart auszuüben.


Tiziano Mellarini
Landesrat für Tourismus
Autonome Provinz Trient


----------



## dertutnix (27. Oktober 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jetzt heisst es, das gesetz wäre für die gemeinden verabschiedet worden. Sie hätten einen großen spielraum und, wenn sie ihn benutzen werden, werden keine trails geschlossen.
> Das steht nirgendswo im beschluß, es ist offensichtlich eine freie interpretation, um aus dem problem rauszukommen. Unsere protest zeigt wirkung ...



hab auch da meine zweifel ... die wegesperrdebatte in arco ist sicher den meisten noch im gedächtnis. du hattest seinerzeit auf eine liste verwiesen, die zu sperren geplant war, hier der link:

http://www.satarco.it/Sentieri/Sentieri chiusi.htm


ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die damaligen betreiber dieser sperrung, die ja auch heute noch in amt und würden sind, sich diese chance entgehen lassen. alles, was ich in letzter zeit von dem herrn m. gelesen hab (ok, jeweils dt übersetzung) hat nachwievor die starke konzentration auf die kletterer gezeigt.



gibt es eine historie zu dem gesetz/verordnung/umsetzung? 
wer hat die betrieben?
wer hat diese formulierungen eingebracht?


was machen die italienischen biker? was machen die lokals vor ort?
was macht die imba italien? auf deren hp finde ich nix über die sperrung? ist das kein thema für die imba (immerhin steht das "i" ja für international ...)


gibt's die shirts schon?


----------



## powderJO (27. Oktober 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ist leider richtig. die bike hats rausgenommen...




vielleicht sollte man die bike mit in den protestmail-verteiler aufnehmen. mal sehen was sie am ende mehr beeindruckt: 

ein paar kostenlose biketage für die redaktion (natürlich getarnt als recherche oder testtage) bezahlt vom lagodigarda-tourisverband oder

die aussicht, dass ihnen alle die als leser verloren gehen, die auch dem trentino als touristen verloren gehen werden.


----------



## bluemuc (27. Oktober 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollte man die bike mit in den protestmail-verteiler aufnehmen. mal sehen was sie am ende mehr beeindruckt:
> 
> ein paar kostenlose biketage für die redaktion (natürlich getarnt als recherche oder testtage) bezahlt vom lagodigarda-tourisverband oder
> 
> die aussicht, dass ihnen alle die als leser verloren gehen, die auch dem trentino als touristen verloren gehen werden.



wer mag, kann ja anfragen bei der bike, aber das bringt uns im trentino vermutlich nicht weiter. ärgerlich, dass sie sich ausklammern, aber wohl nicht zu ändern. wie gesagt, mir fiele dazu ebenfalls viel ein, aber das würde diesen thread auf abwege bringen.


----------



## stelle (27. Oktober 2005)

Habe auch gerade eine mail an [email protected] geschrieben und protestiert.


----------



## ekkko (27. Oktober 2005)

Äh, habt Ihr Euch wirklich alle das vorabgedruckte bike-Interview, das Carmin heute um 8.49 hier hereinstellte, richtig durchgelesen?
Ich zitiere:

_"... flächendeckende Bikeverbote geben??
Mellarini: Natürlich nicht! Alles nur ein Missverständnis. 4500 Kilometer Forstwege bleiben frei. Es werden nur ein paar Extremtrails gesperrt, auf denen sowieso nur ein paar Verrückte unterwegs waren."_
Extremtrails also, sobald es nicht Forstweg ist...

_"Mellarini: Die Biker liegen uns sehr am Herzen. Wir haben deshalb auch die SAT befragt, bei denen es ja viele Mountainbiker gibt, sowie einen italienischen Radfahrerverband. So meinen wir, eine vernünftige Regelung gefunden zu haben, mit der alle leben können. Ja, das Trentino wird noch an Attraktivität gewinnen, denn die Biker spüren, dass wir uns hier so viele Gedanken über ihre Sicherheit machen. Und nicht nur das: Bikergrills werden für das leibliche Wohl sorgen!"_
So, vernünftig!!! ...mit dem SAT und einem Fahrradverband.
Gedanken um Sicherheit - Aha, und fettte Würste.

_"bike: Na, da sind wir ja beruhigt." _ 
WIE BITTE??? DAS kommt von DER bike?????????????????????????????

_"Aber sagen Sie, wenn da doch mal so ein kleiner Trail gesperrt wird, wie soll das der Biker wissen?
Mellarini: Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil der neuen Regelung. Der Biker muss nicht mehr in irgendwelche Verzeichnisse schauen. Er muss noch nicht mal einen Meterstab mitnehmen. Er braucht nur noch sein Bike querstellen, und wenn es über den Weg hinaussteht, muss er halt wieder hochschieben. Macht aber nix, denn dann kommt er ja wieder am Grill vorbei."_
genau, dann wird der Weg schmal und ich schiebe (oder radle) 300 HM wieder hoch... Aber oben kann ich die Kalorien ja dann wieder auffüllen...

_"bike: Und was war da mit 20%?
Mellarini: Sie sind ja hervorragend informiert. Genau, das ist das zweite Kriterium. Wenn der Weg so steil wird, dass der Biker Angst bekommt, soll er da nicht runterfahren. Das ist einfach und für jedermann verständlich. Unsere Studien haben ergeben, dass das so etwa bei 20% passiert. Also haben wir das so in die Verordnung geschrieben, falls doch mal ein Jurist nachfragt."_
Ja, wenn _der Biker Angst bekommt_, dann fährt er da wohl auch nicht runter oder bin ich jetzt vom Mond??? Und das ist bei jedem so bei 20%, und die die doch fahren sind also die Irren, die man vor sich selbst schützen muß?

_"bike (grübel): Hmm. Mal unter uns: Trifft das nicht auf ziemlich viele Wege zu?
Mellarini: Keineswegs. Wenn wir alle Wege, Straßen und Autobahnen im Trentino zusammenzählen, machen die gesperrten Wege grade mal schlappe 0.5% der Wegstrecke aus. Das wird doch niemand spüren. Aber unserer Umwelt ist damit ein großer Gefallen getan."_
Genau, zählen wir doch mal Straßen und Autobahnen mit.
Das spüren wir doch gar nicht, diese 0.5%...

_"bike: Vielen Dank für Ihre offenen Worte!"_

Wenn ich noch Bezieher der bike wär, ich glaub, ich kündigte jetzt mein Abo.
*Hätte nie gedacht, daß die bike sich in den Verarschungszirkus so einspannen läßt. Mir fehlen die Worte.*
Und seit heute morgen bin ich der erste, der was dazu schreibt - kann das sein?
Schreibt denn nur 
jeder seinen Sülz hier rein und 
kaum einer liest das, was andere posten?

Und was Marco angeht, solange ich nicht vort Ort feststelle, oder von anderen glaubhaft versichert bekomme, das der Moser nicht ausgedient hat (eine sehr richtige Anmerkung von M.A.T.), dann werde ich auch nicht glauben, daß dieses Gesetz eine Cäsur in unserer Trailnutzung darstellen wird.
Erst Recht nicht, wenn dieser Mellarini heute noch mit _"Auf diese Weise soll die unkontrollierte Ausweitung der übertriebensten und extremsten Arten des Montainbikens (Downhill, Freeride) auf diesen Gebirgswegen verhindert werden. Diese sind vor allem in einer Höhe von 1800/2000 Metern, wo die Vegetation unter großen Schwierigkeiten in einem äußerst fragilen und empfindlichen Mikroklima wächst, besonders anfällig für Beschädigungen.
...
Über zwei Parameter (20% Steigung und Platzbedarf des Mountainbikes quergestellt), die vom Team der Fachleute überprüft wurden, ist besonders viel diskutiert worden. Diese Hypothesen dienten zur Erstellung eines vorstellbaren und objektiven Maßes, um damit einen physischen Raum darzustellen (bei einer eventuellen Begegnung zwischen Wanderer und Biker) sowie als Bezugnahme auf die Bodenverhältnisse. Vor allem bei den langen steilen Abfahrten, bei denen stark gebremst werden muss, graben die Räder des Mountainbikes tiefe Rillen in den Boden, die dann bei Regen zu richtigen Erosionen führen." _ zitiert werden muß.
Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn er seine eigenen Worte
_"Wie kann dieses sicherlich von allen geteilte Ziel erreicht werden? Sicherlich nicht durch eine Verbotspolitik, sondern durch Vertrauen auf die Selbstkontrolle, das Verantwortungsbewusstsein und den Gemeinsinn eines jeden Naturliebhabers und natürlich auch jedes Mountainbikers. Nicht zu vergessen ist dessen Bereitschaft für ein friedliches Zusammenleben mit den Wanderern, die als Besucher der Bergregion die gleichen Rechte besitzen."_
so interpretierte, wie ich es schon von Beginn an tue und es in den Trailrules des DIMB steht. Das wird er aber leider nicht tun.

*Ich lese heute irgendwie nur, es tut sich was, wir bewirken was, alles wird gut. Ich muß langsam denken, es ist noch schlimmer als befürchtet.*
Und damit schließe ich für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (27. Oktober 2005)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, habt Ihr Euch wirklich alle das vorabgedruckte bike-Interview, das Carmin heute um 8.49 hier hereinstellte, richtig durchgelesen?



ja. bis zum ende..... :



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Disclaimer: Dieses Interview ist rein fiktiv. Ähnlichkeiten mit bestehenden Personen und Interviews wären rein zufällig.


----------



## marco (27. Oktober 2005)

ehm.... hast du doch verstanden, dass das interview ein scherz war, oder? ;-)

ok, es ist spät abends


----------



## clemson (27. Oktober 2005)

achtung, carmin hat im sarkasmus modus geschrieben


----------



## ekkko (27. Oktober 2005)

ja ja, ist ja schon gut, war gerade noch mal dabei, das ganze Interview durchzulesen, da fiel es mir auch auf
*mea culpa* (Ihr seid halt manchmal doch zu schnell...)   
ändert aber nix an meinen Befürchtungen...
und irgend so nen Grund muß das ja haben, daß die Bike auf den Scheiß nicht mehr hinweist...

und der zweite Teil meiner Ausführungen bezieht sich ja ohnehin auf Realgeschreibsel. Da steht das doch alles quasi nochmal genau so drin!

Ist halt wirklich schon spät und der Tag war hart und dann werde ich so geschockt und...


----------



## carmin (27. Oktober 2005)

oh je oh je, was hab ich da schon wieder angestellt...
Bin halt generell etwas sparsam mit Smileys.

Edit: Aber dass Du es anfangs für realistisch gehalten hast, spricht Bände (nicht über Dich, sondern über die bike und den gesamten PR-Zirkus).

Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Brief in powderJOs Beitrag #524 echt ist... Das (realsatirische) Original ist halt nicht zu toppen: _"Zuallererst sind wir über diesen Interessensbeweis und die Würdigung unseres sportlichen Tourismusangebots natürlich sehr glücklich und können nur versichern, dass uns diese enorme Anzahl von E-Mails vor allem dazu antreibt, unsere Arbeit mit *noch mehr Präzision* und Ausgewogenheit zu erfüllen, um auf diese Weise der so demonstrierten Bedeutung des Mountainbikesports im Trentino und seinen vielen Anhängern gerecht zu werden."_


----------



## tintinMUC (28. Oktober 2005)

..der Brief von Mellarini ist echt    ...aber das Problem bleibt: denn das was als "übertriebenenes, extremes downhillen, freeriden" gilt, bestimmt der nicht ganz neutrale Mellarini wohl selber... Also ich würd mich wohl kaum selber zu dieser aüsserst obskuren Gruppe zählen...aber dann gibt's da halt so ein paar Stückerl drunten im Trentino da läuft mir halt das Wasser im Munde zusammen


----------



## yellow_ö (28. Oktober 2005)

für jemand, der "Radfahren" gerade einmal vom Beobachten am Eissalon kennt, sind Wege schmäler als ein quergestelltes Rad und steiler als 20 % ganz sicher "extremes Downhillen/Freeriden"   

daher sind die auch völlig unqualifiziert eine Regelung auszubaldowern, mit der wir leben könnten  


komisch, wieso Doppelpost? Kann bitte dieser beitrag gelöst werden? Finde keine Option dazu.


----------



## yellow_ö (28. Oktober 2005)

für jemand, der "Radfahren" gerade einmal vom Beobachten am Eissalon kennt, sind Wege schmäler als ein quergestelltes Rad und steiler als 20 % ganz sicher "extremes Downhillen/Freeriden"   

daher sind die auch völlig unqualifiziert eine Regelung auszubaldowern, mit der wir leben könnten   
muß mich heute einmal durch die Bikemagazine lesen, ob die wirklich *NICHTS* dazu zu schreiben haben


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2005)

Was ich schon länger nicht verstehe...





> Tiziano Mellarini
> Landesrat für Tourismus


... warum reden wir eigentlich mit einem Tourismusbeauftragten? Was sonst soll der denn sagen, dass alle ganz herzlich willkommen sind. Und würde er je zugeben, sein Referat/Amt (das ja offenbar auch Ausnahmeregelungen beantragen kann) könne nix beeinflussen?

Hat jemand ein wenig mehr Überblick über die Lokalpolitik und kann die eigentlichen, heikleren Ansprechpartner nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (28. Oktober 2005)

z.B. den papst?


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2005)

Hast ne Konkaktadresse?


----------



## dubbel (28. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ne Konkaktadresse?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/private.php?do=newpm&userid=4388


----------



## Fetz (28. Oktober 2005)

Laut http://www.winfuture.de/news,20065.html:
[email protected]


----------



## bluemuc (28. Oktober 2005)

.......... gegen den segen der kirche ist nix einzuwenden. wenns hilft...

allerdings würds der übersichtlichkeit dieses megathreads mehr helfen, wenn wir beim thema bleiben... 

nix für ungut...  danke


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2005)

Okay. Warum redet da ein Tourismusbeauftragter mit uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (28. Oktober 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Warum redet da ein Tourismusbeauftragter mit uns?



ich vermute, es gehört zu seiner job description. um ganz sicher zu sein, könnte man ihn sicher über seine inzwischen bekannte e-mail-adresse danach fragen.


----------



## Carsten (28. Oktober 2005)

Vorschlag zur Einigung:

Die sollen alles was schwerer ist wie S-5 sperren.
Da sich die meisten Biker max bis S-3 bewegen hätte (fast) niemand ein Problem mit so einem Bikeverbot!


----------



## ekkko (28. Oktober 2005)

nun Carsten, damit grenzt Du aber eine Minderheit aus.
Was so schwer ist, fährt ohnehin doch kaum einer. 
Diese Wenigen können doch kaum ein Problem darstellen
Also wo wäre das Problem, wenn man es so belassen würde, wie es ist?
Wenn aber - eindeutig Bikern zugeordnet - Bodenerosionen hervorgerufen werden, die das lokale Ökosystem/den Berg bedrohen, dann sollte man allerdings eingreifen.
Wenn aber auch Wanderer, Nordic Walker, Kühe, Gemsen und Bergbauernfahrzeuge ihren Anteil daran haben, dann kann es nicht sein, daß nur die Biker dafür büßen müssen. 
Jeder sollte sich - man kann es nicht oft genug sagen - umweltverträglich (und natürlich im Umgang miteinander sozialverträglich) verhalten, dann ist auch kein Anlaß für Restriktionen vorhanden.
Man kann eine Kurve mit schleuderndem Hinterrad anbremsen und rumrutschen oder eben - weitgehend ohne Rutschen unter Einsatz der Vorderradbremse, wahrscheinlich noch um ein Vielfaches effektiver - das Tempo herausnehmen und um die Kurve rollen oder Umsetzen.
Wir sind auf solchen Pfaden in einer gewissen Verantwortung und eben nicht auf einer als solches freigegebenen Rennstrecke.
Dann kann uns auch keiner was und so Leute wie vom SAT kommen auch nicht auf so blöde Ideen!
Wenn wir das vernünftig kommunizieren,
an unser aller Vernunft apellieren,
und auch praktizieren
nur dann haben wir eine Chance in der Verhinderung solcher Gesetze.


----------



## Papa Ratzi (28. Oktober 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. den papst?


Wer hat mich gerufen, meine Schäflein?
Mein Sekretariat hat meinen Chef informiert und er wird sehen, was da möglich ist. Vielleicht macht er wieder eine Eiszeit mit Gletscher bis auf den Baldo, dann hat das Gejammer ein Ende...


----------



## dertutnix (29. Oktober 2005)

zu den deutschen bike-magazinen:

die bike war schon am lago und hat die aktuelle situation vor ort erkundet. bericht in er neuen ausgabe. 

die bike sport news hat in der aktuellen ausgabe folgendes dazu geschrieben:







(ich hoffe, dass die bsn gegen den scan nichts einzuwenden hat   )


bin mal gespannt, ob sich die mountain bike es sich nehmen lässt, gegen die bike zu schiessen oder ob die mags doch im sinne des sports gemeinsam am tau ziehen (und das noch in eine richtung ...)


----------



## ufp (29. Oktober 2005)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> nun Carsten, damit grenzt Du aber eine Minderheit aus.
> Was so schwer ist, fährt ohnehin doch kaum einer.
> Diese Wenigen können doch kaum ein Problem darstellen
> Also wo wäre das Problem, wenn man es so belassen würde, wie es ist?


Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht.
Aber!  irgendwoher müssen die Beschwerden ja gekommen sein.
Oder glaubst du wirklich, dass so etwas *nur* einem Bezirkspolitiker zu verdanken ist  .


> Wenn aber - eindeutig Bikern zugeordnet - Bodenerosionen hervorgerufen werden, die das lokale Ökosystem/den Berg bedrohen, dann sollte man allerdings eingreifen.
> Wenn aber auch Wanderer, Nordic Walker, Kühe, Gemsen und Bergbauernfahrzeuge ihren Anteil daran haben, dann kann es nicht sein, daß nur die Biker dafür büßen müssen.


Es werden (Berg-)Flüsse begradigt, umgebaut usw. (und das führte auch schon zu einigen Zerstörungen/Beeinträchtigungen), es werden Hütten auf den/m Berg/en gebaut (diese müssen "betrieben" und "versorgt" werden) usw.

Fehlt nur noch, dass sie dort dann auch noch einen Golfplatz (am Berg) bauen   (wie zum Beispiel in Niederösterreich am Anninger [ok das ist _nur_ ein Hügerl, aber doch....]). 

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## ekkko (30. Oktober 2005)

Moin sv650-ufp:
natürlich ist das nicht nur auf dem Mist eines Einzelnen gewachsen.
Ich muß aber wohl nicht alle aufzählen, die sich da einreihen würden...
Und was Zerstörungen anbelangt, könnte man noch unzählige Zeilen schreiben, die jeden Thread sprengen würden (allein schon bei der Erschließung weiterer Skigebiete - wie viele denn noch!?!?).
Und wenn noch so viele Bergpfade sogar böswillig von unsereins zerfurcht würden, käme man wohl an diese Eingriffe nicht im Entferntesten heran. Doch darum geht's hier nicht, weil's uns wohl auch nicht weiterbringt... Zu viele wirtschaftliche Interessen hängen da dran und der Skisport hat eine immense Lobby.
Allgemeine Aufklärungsarbeit tut weiter Not, auch in unseren Reihen (um die schwarzen Schafe - ob vorsätzlich oder nicht - zu minimieren).
Man wird wohl leider nie alle erreichen können, auch werden sich viele sperren und auf ihrem alten Denken/Handeln weiter beharren. 
Höffen wir nur, daß genug Entscheider erreicht und umgestimmt werden, daß wir weiter unserem Sport und Spaß nachgehen können.


----------



## ufp (30. Oktober 2005)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn noch so viele Bergpfade sogar böswillig von unsereins zerfurcht würden, käme man wohl an diese Eingriffe nicht im Entferntesten heran. Doch darum geht's hier nicht, weil's uns wohl auch nicht weiterbringt... Zu viele wirtschaftliche Interessen hängen da dran und der Skisport hat eine immense Lobby.
> Allgemeine Aufklärungsarbeit tut weiter Not


Hi.
"*Ihr*" Deutschen seid da ja schon wesentlich weiter als wir Österreicher. Ihr habt wenigstens eine Vertretung/Lobby mit der  Dimb  , wir in at jedoch nicht  .

Bezüglich Aufklärungsarbeit. Hier sind vor allem die Vereine gefragt und aufgefordert mehr zu tun. Zum Teil natürlich auch die Händler, denn die Leben ja davon.

Und bezüglich Schigebiete. Auch hier gibt es schon einige kritische Stimmen, wenn nicht sogar ein umdenken! Auch wenn die Schilobby, genau so wie der Alpenverein, sehr groß ist, mit der Dimb gibt es zumindestens einen Gegenpart. Und nicht immer hängt die Stärke der Lobby nur von den Mitgliedszahlen ab. Denn, auch wenn in der Politik weniger die Vernunft, Argumente oder die Fakten zählen, so kann man sich doch auch als MTBer, mit anderen "Lagern" verbünden bzw. andere Organisationen um Unterstützung bitten (z.B. Greenpeace, Grüne, Universität [Studien], Gesundheitseinrichtungen etc.).

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## fsr_rider (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich versteh die Italiener nicht! Mann, jetzt haben die einen florierenden Bike-Tourismus am Laufen, und was tun sie: Biker verjagen. Nicht alle, aber viele! Dabei hätte denen jeder BWLer sagen können: Kunden gewinnen ist viel teurer als Kunden halten. Tja, die haben wohl lieber die Lobbyisten gefragt, selbst auf den BWLer haben sie verzichtet!

Mein Fazit ist klar: Die Pläne für Idrosee nächstes Jahr sind auf Eis gelegt. Mein Wunschhotel wäre im Trentino, adequaten Ersatz in der Lombardei konnte ich nicht finden. Tja, das war's dann (erst mal, man soll ja noch eine Chance um Umdenken offen lassen). Hat auch einen Umweltvorteil: Tessin ist für mich als Schweizer näher, also weniger weite Anfahrt. Ich bin gespannt auf die Trails im Tessin! Ich will die Trails nicht gegeneinander vergleichen, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die im Tessin auch Klasse sind (einfach anders). Und in der Schweiz ist praktisch jeder Weg legal (bis auf einige wenige an den Hausbergen der Agglomarationen wie dem Uetliberg bei Zürich, dort sind aber Sonntags auch extrem viele Wanderer unterwegs, da kann ich es verstehn).

Wenn sich das ganze im Trentino als Papiertiger rausstellt, der zumindest am Gardesee und näherer Umgebung nur halb so heiss gekocht wird, kann ich ja imerm noch ein zwei Wochen im Sommer zum Idrosee, aber die geplaten April- und Maiwochenenden (verlängerte natürlich ) finden nun im Tessin statt.


----------



## Tilman (31. Oktober 2005)

yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> nehmen wir einmal an, dass die Regelung nicht zurückgenommen wird (das wird sie auch nicht werden, jedenfalls nicht gleich, erst wenn *ökonomische* Gründe vorliegen ((weil die MTB-Gäste ausbleiben)) ).
> 
> also, angenommen die Regelung steht, aber wird nicht exekutiert:
> Im Falle einer Verletzung (schlimmstenfalls mit Bergung und Spitalaufenthalt, ...) steigt gleich einmal die Sozilaversicherung aus. Detto  wahrscheinlich die Versicherung des Alpenvereins, und was man halt sonst noch für welche hat.
> ...



Ich denke, das hat eigentlich angesichts des Gesetzes von 1993 schon immer so sein müssen. Allerdingsist m.E. nicht gesichert festzustellen, daß eine Versicherung immer dann aussteigen darf, wenn man etwas unerlaubtes gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (31. Oktober 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das hat eigentlich angesichts des Gesetzes von 1993 schon immer so sein müssen.


So wie ich das bislang verstanden habe, ist das 93er Gesetz Basis für explizite, *beschilderte Sperrungen*, wofür es auch einige Beispiele gab/gibt.

Die *pauschalen Verbote* anhand Breite und Neigung waren 1993 zwar schon vorbereitet, es fehlten aber noch die Parameter, was mit der "Durchführungsverordnung" vom September nachgeholt wurde.





			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdingsist m.E. nicht gesichert festzustellen, daß eine Versicherung immer dann aussteigen darf, wenn man etwas unerlaubtes gemacht hat.


Das größte Fragezeichen/Damoklesschwert gibts wohl bei geführten Touren. Urteile aus vergleichbaren Fällen existieren bislang wohl keine.

Armin


----------



## marco (1. November 2005)

Das problem, aus meiner sicht: der beschluß steht, egal wieviel die politiker reden und versuchen die biker zu beruhigen, auch durch die presse.
Wenn eine gemeinde lust hat, kann sie die pfade, die steiler als 20% oder schmaler als ein bike sind, sperren. Punkt.


----------



## summit (2. November 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Das problem, aus meiner sicht: der beschluß steht, egal wieviel die politiker reden und versuchen die biker zu beruhigen, auch durch die presse.
> Wenn eine gemeinde lust hat, kann sie die pfade, die steiler als 20% oder schmaler als ein bike sind, sperren. Punkt.


Richtig, das Gesetz und die "Durchführungsverordnung" mit den *pauschalen Verboten* stehen, *Ausnahmen* davon sind *auf Antrag möglich*.

Deshalb ist es leider noch schlimmer: Wenn eine Gemeinde Lust hat, kann sie die Pfade, die steiler als 20% oder schmaler als ein bike sind, *freigeben*.

Armin


----------



## MATTESM (2. November 2005)

...und damit ist wichtig auch hier und bei allen unseren aktionen nicht aus dem augenmerk zu verlieren: das ganze ist ein trentiner und nicht ein lago-gesetz. der lago wird nach stand heute evt. die wenigsten einschränkungen erfahren. nach allem was man derzeit hört ist man da sehr daran, eine umfängliche "pro biker" auslegung der gesetzesrahmen zu entwickeln. aber das trentino ist groß! wir müssen also mit der selben konsequenz in den anderen gemeinden nachfragen und auch deutlich machen, was es bedeutet, wenn die regelungen im rahmen des gesetzes umgesetzt würden. wollt ihr den monte maggio trail verlieren? den passubio? die trails bei folgaria? das rabbijoch? die vallesinellatrails im brenta? die trails am monte gazza? die gerade erst in der bike gefeaturten trails vom passo lusia richtung val veneggia? den binelweg (liegt auf der granze, bin mir da nicht ganz sicher ob trentino oder belluno)? den übergang an der malga toniola und die trail bei san martino di castrozza? für alle diese gebiete gibt es gemeinden, die den tourismus entwickeln, die hier sensibilisiert werden müssen, gerade diese trails generell für biker offen zu halten. 

..m..


----------



## ekkko (2. November 2005)

"_...so kann man sich doch auch als MTBer, mit anderen "Lagern" verbünden bzw. andere Organisationen um Unterstützung bitten (z.B. Greenpeace, Grüne, Universität [Studien], Gesundheitseinrichtungen etc.)._"
Sag mal, sv650-ufp - glaubste wirklich, daß Greenpeace und Grüne uns dabei helfen würden, Alpentrails zu befahren? Die werden doch für jeden Alpennutzer weniger erst mal mit Sekt anstoßen...
@ MATTESM: und ob der Lago wirklich die wenigsten Restriktionen erfahren wird, das bleibt abzuwarten. Richtig aber ist - falls in den von Dir angesprochenen Spots nicht bereits Verständnis für unsere Belange vorhanden ist, dann wird es schwer sein, genügend Stimmen dahin zu bündeln - es sei denn, die Unterschriftenlisten werden auch diesen Gemeinden zugestellt.
Apropos Pasubio. Dort war doch nur die strada della Galleria schon seit Ewigkeiten (leider) gesperrt. Die anderen Strecken sind doch sowieso breit genug (auch für das neue Gesetz) oder kenne ich da weitere Trails nur noch nicht?


----------



## MATTESM (2. November 2005)

die durchquerung des passubio gebietes richtung rifugio lancia ist in weiten teilen ein schmaler single trail. da passt nicht mal ein einrad so richtig drauf, wenn man es querstellt...

..m..


----------



## bluemuc (2. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ...und damit ist wichtig auch hier und bei allen unseren aktionen nicht aus dem augenmerk zu verlieren: das ganze ist ein trentiner und nicht ein lago-gesetz. der lago wird nach stand heute evt. die wenigsten einschränkungen erfahren. nach allem was man derzeit hört ist man da sehr daran, eine umfängliche "pro biker" auslegung der gesetzesrahmen zu entwickeln. aber das trentino ist groß! wir müssen also mit der selben konsequenz in den anderen gemeinden nachfragen und auch deutlich machen, was es bedeutet, wenn die regelungen im rahmen des gesetzes umgesetzt würden. wollt ihr den monte maggio trail verlieren? den passubio? die trails bei folgaria? das rabbijoch? die vallesinellatrails im brenta? die trails am monte gazza? die gerade erst in der bike gefeaturten trails vom passo lusia richtung val veneggia? den binelweg (liegt auf der granze, bin mir da nicht ganz sicher ob trentino oder belluno)? den übergang an der malga toniola und die trail bei san martino di castrozza? für alle diese gebiete gibt es gemeinden, die den tourismus entwickeln, die hier sensibilisiert werden müssen, gerade diese trails generell für biker offen zu halten.
> 
> ..m..



also mailen wir jetzt die anderen gemeinden an, soweit noch nicht geschehen??


----------



## dertutnix (2. November 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> also mailen wir jetzt die anderen gemeinden an, soweit noch nicht geschehen??



yip!

wie mattesm schon betonte, das lagogebiet ist sicher das gebiet, in dem die geschäftsleute (einigermassen) aufgewacht sind. 
wie das in den anderen gebieten ist???

ergo: AUFWECKEN


----------



## clemson (2. November 2005)

selbstverständich werden wir versuchen möglichst alle wichtigen  personen im trentino mit unserer unterschriftenaktion zu erreichen, soweit dies möglich ist...
daher fleißig weitersammeln

mfg clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (4. November 2005)

Hi,
hab grad bei nem Kumpel die neue Bike gelesen, und den Bericht über die Wegsperrungen im Trentino mit Spannung erwartet.

Jetzt weiß ich ja nicht, aber bin ich zu doof für die bike? 
schaut mal das steht bei den news (gekürzt):
Überschrift:>>Sperrungen am Lago?<<
 >>...Damit wären praktisch ALLE Singeltrails um den Gardasee tabu. Mehr noch, der GROßTEIL der Transalp-Routen und Bikeguids müsste demnach für das Gebiet neu geschrieben werden...<<

und dann in nem roten Kasten fett daneben:>> Bikeverbot am gardasee?
Theorie und Praxis:Oft klingen Gesetze härter als die Wirklichkeit dann tatsächlich ist. Durchgängig steiler als 20% und gleichzeitig schmaler als ein quer gestelltes Rad - der Redaktion fiel spontan kein Weg am Gardasee ein, auf den diese Vorgaben passen....<<

hääää also einmal müssen ein haufen Führer und Transalp neu geplant werden und andererseits fällt denen garkein  einziger Weg ein???

wie jetzt...    
ciao
(ach ja steiler und vorallem viel schmäler  z.b.:  monte traversole runter nach vesio ...soweit ich mich erinnern kann)


----------



## carmin (4. November 2005)

Bitte wo siehst Du das? Auf bike-magazin.de ist noch der alte Heftinhalt (November), und die Suche (auch mit Gugel) auf der Seite bringt gar nix...? Muss ich jetzt zum Kiosk rennen 



			
				]:-> schrieb:
			
		

> Durchgängig steiler als 20% und gleichzeitig schmaler als ein quer gestelltes Rad


Das "durchgängig" hatten wir doch schon als Missverständnis entlarvt und das "und gleichzeitig" durch (schlechtere) "oder" ersetzt...


----------



## bluemuc (4. November 2005)

neben der meldung auf seite 8 gibts noch ein interview mit enio meneghelli auf seite 40.


----------



## bluemuc (4. November 2005)

bike dezember seite 7:

bild zweier allzeit zu sehenden protagonisten der bike-szene mit bildtext:
freie fahrt für freie biker: einige hochalpine kletterwege im trentino könnten für biker bald tabu sein.

überschrift: sperrungen am lago?
die nachricht löste eine protestwelle aus: im trentino sollen steile pfade ab mai für biker gesperrt werden. wir haben gecheckt, wie schlimm es wirklich wird.

text: 
die diskussion um trailsperrungen am gardasee ist neu entbrannt. ein neues gesetz der zuständigen regierung im trentino hat eine protestwelle ausgelöst: ab 1. mai 2006 sollen im trentino für biker alle wege gesperrt werden, die schmaler als ein quer gestelltes rad und steiler als 20 prozent sind. damit wären praktisch alle singletrails rund um den gardasee tabu. mehr noch, der großteild er transalp-routen und bikeguides müsste demnach für das gebiet neu geschrieben werden. im trentino und speziell am gardasee kann man die aufregung gar nicht verstehen. es sei zwar richtig, dass es neue regeln geben werde, damit würde aber nur ein altes gesetz modernisiert. welche wege letztendlich für biker gesperrt werden, entscheiden die betroffenen gemeinden selbst. "rund um den gardasee wird das vielleicht zwei oder drei wege betreffen", sgte enio meneghelli, präsident des tourismusverbandes garda trentino. in gebieten, die hautpsächlich von wanderern leben, sind weiträumigere sperrungen aber denkbar. alle fakten zum thema auf seite 40.
text ende.

roter kasten recht daneben:
Bikeverbot am Gardasee?
theorie und praxis: oft klingen neue gesetztexte härter, als die wirklichkeit dann tasächlich ist. durchgängig steiler als 20 prozent und gleichzeitig schmaler als ein quer gestelltes rad - der redaktion fiel spontan kein weg am gardasee ein, auf den diese vorgaben passen. wir werden die sache kritisch verfolgen. aktuelle Info: www.bike-magazin.de
text ende


----------



## yellow_ö (4. November 2005)

[QUOTE='] hääää also einmal müssen ein haufen Führer und Transalp neu geplant werden und andererseits fällt denen garkein  einziger Weg ein???[/QUOTE]vielleicht meint die Redaktion die Wege mit den "Bikergrills"


----------



## Fetz (4. November 2005)

[QUOTE=']und dann in nem roten Kasten fett daneben:>> Bikeverbot am gardasee?
Theorie und Praxis:Oft klingen Gesetze härter als die Wirklichkeit dann tatsächlich ist. Durchgängig steiler als 20% und gleichzeitig schmaler als ein quer gestelltes Rad - der Redaktion fiel spontan kein Weg am Gardasee ein, auf den diese Vorgaben passen....<<
[/QUOTE]
Ich hab denen dazu vorhin 'ne Mail geschrieben, mit der Bitte zukünftig etwas genauer zu recherchieren. Wie hier bereits geschrieben wurde, greift das Verbot wenn der Trail steiler als 20% oder (!) schmäler ein quer gestelltes Bike ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2005)

Habs auch gerade gelesen. Einfach grausam, der Tourismusheini beschwichtigt, im Gesetzestext steht aber was anderes! Aufgabe der BIKE wäre es die beiden mit dem Gesetzestext zu konfontieren, dann würden die Sprüche schnell zusammenfallen. Aber warscheinlich ist wieder mal gut gezahlt worden. Hinten gabs dann noch Werbung für den Lago  

Mal sehen was morgen die MountainBike schreibt


----------



## dertutnix (4. November 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> neben der meldung auf seite 8 gibts noch ein interview mit enio meneghelli auf seite 40.



danke blue für's abtippen ...


allmählich fang ich mich das hassen an, dass ich trotz der massiven aufenthalte in italien diese sprache immer noch nicht beherrsche   

gibt es irgendjemanden im forum, der die texte mal italienisch-juristisch übersetzen kann???
es kann doch nicht sein, dass "wir uns einigen" ob das "oder/und" eine schnittmenge ist oder nicht???

mal schau'n, ob die tanke morgen die beiden mags hat und was dann da drin steht ...

was für mich aber lt. aussage bike neu ist, dass die gemeinden nun entscheiden können, welche trails gesperrt werden. ich hatte das bisdato immer anders verstanden! also dass die gebiete die wege freigeben müssen ...  wär für mich eine völlig neue sachlage ...


----------



## Michael_K (5. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Habs auch gerade gelesen. Einfach grausam, der Tourismusheini beschwichtigt, im Gesetzestext steht aber was anderes! Aufgabe der BIKE wäre es die beiden mit dem Gesetzestext zu konfontieren, dann würden die Sprüche schnell zusammenfallen. Aber warscheinlich ist wieder mal gut gezahlt worden. Hinten gabs dann noch Werbung für den Lago
> 
> Mal sehen was morgen die MountainBike schreibt



Aber leider sind diese beiden Interviewpartner genau der selbe Schlag Politiker wie derzeit unsere Führungsspitze: Die Nase in jede Kamera drücken, viel labern, nichts sagen, da bist du als Journalist egal welcher Zeitung die ärmste Sau - wie halt auch die Bike Readaktion in dem Fall. Gab mal diesen passenden Politikerspruch: Versuche mal den Pudding an die Wand zu nageln...


----------



## Tilman (5. November 2005)

Habe die Rechtssammlung um einige Elemente erweitert.

*Wer hat ein Naturschutzgesetz für die Gegend?????*

Da gibz es zwar ein Gesetz über _protezzione della natura _  unter gazetta uffic. 162/03, nur bekommt man es nicht zu fassen

Interessant ist Art. 42 der Verfassung. Es ergeben sich Paralellen zum deutschen Betretungsrecht einschließlich (wie man sieht   ) der Probleme.


----------



## Tilman (5. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> es kann doch nicht sein, dass "wir uns einigen" ob das "oder/und" eine schnittmenge ist oder nicht???



_*Oder * _ heißt, daß eine von beiden Eigenschaften reicht.

Es bleibt aber aus meiner Sicht dabei, daß etwas, was man nicht nachmessen kann, weil die Seitenbegrenzungen oder relevanten Gefällestrecken (20m 40m ????) nicht definiert sind (und oft nicht definiert werden können), in vielen Fällen, und das ist erfreulich, nicht justitiabel bleiben wird.


----------



## Catsoft (5. November 2005)

Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

> Aber leider sind diese beiden Interviewpartner genau der selbe Schlag Politiker wie derzeit unsere Führungsspitze: Die Nase in jede Kamera drücken, viel labern, nichts sagen, da bist du als Journalist egal welcher Zeitung die ärmste Sau - wie halt auch die Bike Readaktion in dem Fall. Gab mal diesen passenden Politikerspruch: Versuche mal den Pudding an die Wand zu nageln...



Sie haben es ja noch nicht mal versucht   Sie hätte einige (auch hier) ungeklärte Punkte (und/oder?) ansprechen können und auf offensichtliche Widersprüche (Können die Gemeinden sperren oder können sie Ausnahmen definieren?) eingehen können. Aber das haben sie noch nicht mal versucht. Die Vertreter aus dem Trentino wollen eigentlich was von der Bike, nicht umgekehrt. Der Bike will nur informieren, der Lago Kämpft um die Biker.

Zudem ist die Diskussion nur um Riva zu kurz. Was ist mit dem Rest des Trentino?


Ich bin von Münchner Zeitungen (SZ)durchaus  besseren Journalismus  gewohnt! Okay, das sind Äpfel und Birnen....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## taifun (5. November 2005)

Habe gerade Mountain-Bike per Post bekommen.
Steht auch nicht viel neues drin,von Mellarini Drei Fragen gestellt auf Seite 13.
Sonst auf Seite 12 gleiche aussagen wie überall  
positiv,das Magazin startet selber Aktion mit Postkarten zum einschicken  Schon mal was,also mitmachen.
Mehr zum Thema auf deren Seite. www.mountainbike-magazine.de


----------



## ufp (6. November 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> _*Oder * _ heißt, daß eine von beiden Eigenschaften reicht.
> 
> Es bleibt aber aus meiner Sicht


Nicht bös sein, aber das interessiert niemanden (dort)!
Ob man das messen kann oder nicht, ob man es definieren kann oder nicht, ob es ein Gefälle ist, eine Steigung, ob ein schmales Bike dort durch paßt oder ein breites, das ist denen so ziemlich wurscht   !
Sie beschließen ein Gesetzt, lassen vielleicht ein bischen (juristischen) Spielraum und hoffen (leider zurecht) dass keiner es darauf ankommen läßt und den Rechtsweg beschreiten wird (um genau dieses Problem klären zu lassen). 



> daß etwas, was man nicht nachmessen kann, weil die Seitenbegrenzungen oder relevanten Gefällestrecken (20m 40m ????) nicht definiert sind (und oft nicht definiert werden können), in vielen Fällen, und das ist erfreulich, nicht justitiabel bleiben wird.


Juristisch gesehen hast du da natürlich Recht. Bloß, siehe oben, wer läßt sich drauf ein? Und selbst wenn du Recht bekommen würdest, in ein paar Monaten kommt dann der nächste Gesetzesantrag wo dann *keine* Toleranzen oder Spielraum mehr gibt  (a la, alles was Räder hat darf dort nicht fahren  ).

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## bluemuc (6. November 2005)

Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche mal den Pudding an die Wand zu nageln...



was irgendwohin nageln geht immer dann schlecht, wenn man gefahr läuft, sich dabei selbst auf den daumen zu hauen... 

leute, beteiligt euch an der aktion der mountainbike. bitte! 

www.mountainbike-magazin.de - noch sind aktuelle news aber nicht online...  oder ich bin mal wieder zu blond


----------



## bluemuc (6. November 2005)

sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht bös sein, aber das interessiert niemanden (dort)!
> Ob man das messen kann oder nicht, ob man es definieren kann oder nicht, ob es ein Gefälle ist, eine Steigung, ob ein schmales Bike dort durch paßt oder ein breites, das ist denen so ziemlich wurscht   !
> Sie beschließen ein Gesetzt, lassen vielleicht ein bischen (juristischen) Spielraum und hoffen (leider zurecht) dass keiner es darauf ankommen läßt und den Rechtsweg beschreiten wird (um genau dieses Problem klären zu lassen).
> 
> ...



woher weißt du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (6. November 2005)

Spätestens, wenn´s ´nen Knollen gibt (das ist im Gesetz von 1993 genau geregelt) interessiert´s mit Meßbarkeit von Wegebreite und Steigung ......


----------



## All-Mountain (6. November 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens, wenn´s ´nen Knollen gibt (das ist im Gesetz von 1993 genau geregelt) interessiert´s mit Meßbarkeit von Wegebreite und Steigung ......


Ich fürchte nur, dass die Carabineri sich kaum auf Diskussionen einlassen werden und einfach abkassieren. Später über einen Rechtstreit versuchen das Geld wiederzubekommen ist wohl ziemlich aussichtslos.


----------



## carmin (6. November 2005)

Wie das bei den Kontrollen abläuft, ist nochmal eine ganz andere Sache. Aber vom Gesetzgeber (und sei er noch so provinziell) muss man verlangen können, dass die Kriterien zur Verhängung eines Bußgeldes _schon vor dem "Delikt"_ klar und für jedermann nachvollziehbar sind.

Dies ist einer von mehreren Hebeln, die wir ansetzen können. Und wohl noch einer der einfacheren, denn Argumente wie "wir gefährden keine Wanderer" oder "wir machen keine Wege kaputt" müssen erstmal durch Fakten untermauert werden, und die feste Meinung manches Gegners wird dadurch auch nicht ins Wanken geraten.

Dass Regierungsvertreter nun etwas völlig anderes verkünden, als de facto im Gesetz/Beschluss steht, mag ja den Schluss zulassen, dass sie sich tatsächlich nicht so sehr für die juristischen Details interessieren, es _kann_ (Interpretation!) aber auch ein Zeichen eines ersten Erfolges unseres Protestes sein. Ganz blöd sind sie ja auch nicht, und sie werden inzwischen gemerkt haben, dass sie sich zum Affen der SAT gemacht und sich so zwischen die Stühle gesetzt haben. Damit dürfen wir uns aber noch nicht zufrieden geben und müssen weiterhin auf absolute Klarheit drängen. Die wird uns immer nützen -- im Sinne von mehr offenen Trails sowieso, und wenn die Klarheit darin besteht...





			
				sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> alles was Räder hat darf dort nicht fahren


... dann haben wir wenigstens eine solide Basis für einen Boykott. Spätestens der wirds richten.


----------



## Tilman (7. November 2005)

sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> (.....) in ein paar Monaten kommt dann der nächste Gesetzesantrag wo dann *keine* Toleranzen oder Spielraum mehr gibt  (a la, alles was Räder hat darf dort nicht fahren  ).



Noch einmal für alle:

Da käme nix, denn es ist schon da!

Denn genau das steht im Gesetz von 1993 schon drin. Es kann m.E. nur darum gehen, das Ausführungsgesetz aus Trentino in eine brauchbare Form zu bringen. Wäre es wieder weg, wäre (de jure) nach Art. 22 des Gesetzes von 1993 Null Bike angesagt.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach grausam, der Tourismusheini beschwichtigt, im Gesetzestext steht aber was anderes!


In BaWü sind Gesetz und gelebte Praxis auch unterschiedlich. Ich für meinen Teil glaube, dass nicht alles so heiß gegessen wird, wie es gekocht wird.

Der Tourismusheini hat nach meinem Verständnis gesagt, dass die Gemeinden festlegen müssen, welche Wege mit MTBs befahren werden dürfen und welche nicht. Nur wenn sie es nicht explizit festlegen wird die Regelung greifen.


----------



## dubbel (7. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist einer von mehreren Hebeln, die wir ansetzen können. Und wohl noch einer der einfacheren, denn Argumente wie "wir gefährden keine Wanderer" oder "wir machen keine Wege kaputt" müssen erstmal durch Fakten untermauert werden, und die feste Meinung manches Gegners wird dadurch auch nicht ins Wanken geraten.


gehts denn überhaupt um argumentation? 
bisher ruft jeder NEIN!, aber ich vermisse argumente und gegenargumente.


----------



## carmin (7. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gehts denn überhaupt um argumentation?
> bisher ruft jeder NEIN!, aber ich vermisse argumente und gegenargumente.


Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht... Ich sagte doch gerade, dass Sachargumente wie obige überhaupt nicht diskutiert werden (können/müssen), sondern dieses juristische Gefitzel der momentan wohl sinnvollste Hebel ist. Und wenn Klarheit herrscht, werden ggf die wirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen alle weiteren Diskussionen überflüssig machen. (Oder glaubst Du im Ernst, dass so nem Bergheini am Naturschutz gelegen ist?)

Und Dein "aber" verstehe ich auch nicht. Sollte das nicht heißen "und konsequenterweise"? Und dann ist die Gesamtaussage eine Zustandsbeschreibung.

Ich hoffe, die Sprache war diesmal einfacher


----------



## Tilman (7. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte doch gerade, dass Sachargumente wie obige überhaupt nicht diskutiert werden (können/müssen), sondern dieses juristische Gefitzel der momentan wohl sinnvollste Hebel ist. Und wenn Klarheit herrscht, werden ggf die wirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen alle weiteren Diskussionen überflüssig machen.



Und dabei können weiche Normen durchaus Sinn machen. Es wäre durchaus mal interessant, zu erfahren, wieviel Zoff es in Bayern auf Wegen* gibt, wo jede Menge Wanderwege etc. (auch außerhalb der Naturreservate) eine gute Grundlage bieten und eine eindeutige Vorschrift im Naturschutz-/Waldgesetz existiert, daß Biker Rücksicht auf Wanderer zu nehmen haben (etwa analog §1 StV0). Eine Wegebreitenregelung und anderer solcher Unsinn existiert dort nicht.

Ich denke, daß es ausreichen muß, auch in IT lediglich die Rücksichtnahme vorzuschreiben. Es wäre aber gut, wenn man Beispiele nennen kann, wo das bereits woanders funktioniert.

Natürlich dürfen Biker dann nicht den Eindruck erwecken, sie mußten in Old Germany rücksichtsvoll fahren und führen dann Anfang Mai nach Riva, um die Sau ´rauszulassen......  

*Bitte nun keine Bayern-Diskussion anfangen!  * 

Es geht aber umsomehr um Hinweise, welche Region schon jetzt ein gutes Beispiel gibt, wie Biken und Wandern _auf der Basis Rücksichtnahme _ ohne Wegebreitenregelung und Steigungslimits zueinanderkommen. 

*) also nicht in Problemlagen wie Isartrails o.ä.


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. November 2005)

Ich war grade ne Woche unten, um die Trails nochmal abzurocken. Ich kann´s irgendwie immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, wer diesen absoluten Blödsinn in Gang gesetzt hat. Nach 4 Jahren Gardasee hatte ich NIE Probleme, mit irgendwem, egal ob Wanderer, Waldarbeiter oder Carabinieri.

Ich bin sogar die alte Ponalestraße boch, nach Pregasina (war gesperrt wegen Arbeiten an den Felsen, musste über ein großes Belchtor krabbeln). Hab dann die Arbeiter getroffen, die verwundert waren, was ich hier mache. Hab ihnen gesagt ich bin über die Absperrung weil ich net auf der Straße boch will. Die meinten dann, dass es schon okay wäre, die Sache nur als Absicherung dient, damit keinem Biker nen Stein auf´n Kopp fällt. Genauso auch auf Trails, die wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt waren - juckt nicht mal den Förster, nett grüßen, und die Sache ist geritzt...  

Ich verstehe einfach immer noch nicht, wo das wirkliche Problem dieser Menschen liegt, die die Sache in die Wege geleitet haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (7. November 2005)

RenoRulez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war grade ne Woche unten, um die Trails nochmal abzurocken. Ich kann´s irgendwie immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, wer diesen absoluten Blödsinn in Gang gesetzt hat. Nach 4 Jahren Gardasee hatte ich NIE Probleme, mit irgendwem, egal ob Wanderer, Waldarbeiter oder Carabinieri.(....)



Die Crux ist sicher, daß, wenn ich das Gesetz von 1993 richtig verstehe, das alles, was am Lago gut funktioniert, eben derzeit auf Duldungsbasis läuft.

Das aktuelle in jederlei Hinsicht provinzielle Gesetz würde demnach dann Sinn machen, wenn es diesen Zustand legalisieren würde. Genau das tt dasGesetz aber nicht.

Eine vernünftige Lösung wäre, daß Kenner der Örtlichkeiten bis zu eventuellen Erörterungen (also kurzfristig, wenn´s nicht schon längst passiert ist) tatsächlich gegebene Brennpunkte* kartographisch lokalisieren und die Konfliktlage beschreiben. Anhand solcher HotSports kann man dann konzeptionell arbeiten. So funktioniert es schließlich auch anderswo. Das wäre eine qualifizierte Besucherlenkung statt einer amtlichen Flucht vor der SAT und in pauschale Normen.

*) Ich kann mir, obwohl ich letztes Jahr in Riva war, aber mit dem TrekkingBike eben nicht irgendwie uphill oder sonstwo, nicht vorstellen, daß es _überhaupt keine _ HotSpots gibt.....


----------



## Tilman (7. November 2005)

Hier

http://www.gardaqui.com/ger/sport/Terra/Mountainbike/

gibt´s noch einen Haufen Adressen sicher direkt (auch ökonomisch!) Betroffener


----------



## dertutnix (7. November 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Eine vernünftige Lösung wäre, daß Kenner der Örtlichkeiten bis zu eventuellen Erörterungen (also kurzfristig, wenn´s nicht schon längst passiert ist) tatsächlich gegebene Brennpunkte kartographisch lokalisieren und die Konfliktlage beschreiben. Anhand solcher HotSports kann man dann konzeptionell arbeiten. So funktioniert es schließlich auch anderswo. Das wäre eine qualifizierte Besucherlenkung statt einer amtlichen Flucht vor der SAT und in pauschale Normen.



dafür müssten die "kenner" wohl auch gar nicht direkt ins gebiet. karte sollte genügen ...

zum thema hot spots: das problem ist nach meiner erfahrung, dass es eben keine konflikte zwischen wanderern und bikern gibt (s.u.) und deswegen auch die argumentatio so gelungen ist, dass wege eben nicht wegen des schutzes des wanderers gesperrt werden sondern zum selbstschutz ...


warum keine konflikte mit wanderern?

1. auf den breiten wegen gehen keine italiener, da wird mit dem panda o.ä. gefahren 

2. kletterer und biker selten die gleichen flächen nutzen und zum hinkommen wählen die kletterer pkt. 1

3. stark fuss-frequentierte gebiete i.d.r. für den biker relativ uninteressant sind (z.b. mte baldo schulter) oder dann für biker häufig zu steil sind (z.b. mte stivo)

4. wege a'la 601 oder 102 etc für wanderer relativ uninteressant sind, da sie "unkommod" zum gehen sind und häufig im wald verlaufen (fehlende "augenreizung")

die aussagen sind natürlich überspitzt, aber wer mal überlegt, welche strecken für wanderer interessant sind, kann viele für biker interessante wege schlicht ausschliessen.


----------



## cos75 (7. November 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> positiv,das Magazin startet selber Aktion mit Postkarten zum einschicken  Schon mal was,also mitmachen.
> [/URL]



Auf http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/ kann man jetzt auch online seine Proteststimme abgeben. Auf gehts !


----------



## All-Mountain (7. November 2005)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/ kann man jetzt auch online seine Proteststimme abgeben. Auf gehts !


Eine Frage:
Was hat der Satz *"Sind Sie Mountain BIKE Abonnent?" * mit den Trailsperrungen im Trentino zu tun   
Dann wird auf die Datenschutzerklärung verwiesen in denen folgender Satz steht: *Wir nutzen Ihre Daten dann auch, um Ihnen weitere interessante Angebote unterbreiten zu können.* 
Wenn da mal nicht ganz profane Marketing-Beweggründe dahinterstehen. Also ich für meinen Teil bekomme schon genug Junk-Mails


----------



## DIMB team (7. November 2005)

Die Unterschriftenaktion der DIMB läuft schon seit einigen Wochen!  

Dass die Mountain BIKE nun eine eigene Sammlung parallel zu unsere Aktion durchführt, lässt tatsächlich den Gedanken aufkommen, dass wohl mehr dahinter steckt als das bloße Engagement für die Biker. Die Datenschutzklausel weißt wohl eindeutig den Weg, wie hier schon bemerkt wurde.  

Wir als DIMB fragen uns natürlich auch, ob es nicht sinnvoller gewesen wäre, die Aktion gemeinsam zu machen, um eine noch breitere Masse ansprechen zu können und in Italien als Einheit aufzutreten. Leider ist daran wohl niemandem in den unteschiedlichen Redaktionen gelegen.   
Da stehen wohl wirtschaftliche Ziele und nicht die Vertretung der Biker im Vordergrund!

Lediglich die BikeSportNews unterstützt das Anliegen der DIMB ohne Vorbehalte. 


Für das DIMB-Team
N. Fass
(Vorsitzender)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsr_rider (7. November 2005)

Also ich bin MB Abonnent, mich stört das nicht, wenn die meine Adresse noch mal haben ;-)

Jedenfalls eine weitere Gelegenheit, dem Protest Ausdruck zu verleihen. Und für alle, die schon ein Abo haben, kein Problem - so doof kann niemand sein, seine eigenen Abonnenten mit Werbung für's Abo zu zu spammen!

DIMB und Bike Sport News sind für mich hingegen Neuland...


----------



## taifun (7. November 2005)

Paßt zwar nicht ganz hierzu,
Soweit ist schon gekommen was passiert,wenn man auf gesperrten Wege fährt!!
Da fällt einem nichts zu ein..  
http://noe.orf.at/stories/68839/


----------



## All-Mountain (7. November 2005)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin MB Abonnent, mich stört das nicht, wenn die meine Adresse noch mal haben ;-)
> 
> Jedenfalls eine weitere Gelegenheit, dem Protest Ausdruck zu verleihen. Und für alle, die schon ein Abo haben, kein Problem - so doof kann niemand sein, seine eigenen Abonnenten mit Werbung für's Abo zu zu spammen!
> 
> DIMB und Bike Sport News sind für mich hingegen Neuland...



Unter "weitere interessante Angebote" kann man alles werbliche einordnen und es geht ja noch weiter: 
In jedem Fall erheben und verarbeiten wir Ihre Daten sorgfältig und nutzen sie nur für die Vertragserfüllung und Ihre geschäftliche Information durch uns und *unsere Geschäftsfreunde, an die wir Ihre Daten weiter geben*.
 Hä, an welche "Geschäftsfreunde" denken die dabei und meine Daten gibt Niemand an Irgendjemand weiter. Basta.

Das alles sind aus meiner Sicht recht fragwürdige Geschäftsmethoden und hat vor allem absolut nichts mit dem Thema um das es eigentlich gehen sollte zu tun.


----------



## cos75 (7. November 2005)

DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unterschriftenaktion der DIMB läuft schon seit einigen Wochen!


Hallo DIMB Team,

warum gibt es eigentlich von der DIMB nicht so ein Onlineformular sondern nur diese Unterschriftenliste ?
Ich finde ihr solltet unbedingt neben eurer Unterschriftenaktion noch so ein Onlineformular (natürlich ohne fragwürdige Adressensammlerei) starten. Ich glaube nämlich den meisten Leuten ist das zu umständlich und mit dem Onlineformular könntet ihr viel mehr Stimmen sammeln. Ich habe auch in keinem Bikeshop eure Unterschriftenliste gesehen oder bin darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden und ich war die letzte Zeit viel in Bikeshops unterwegs.


----------



## clemson (7. November 2005)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo DIMB Team,
> 
> warum gibt es eigentlich von der DIMB nicht so ein Onlineformular sondern nur diese Unterschriftenliste ?
> Ich finde ihr solltet unbedingt neben eurer Unterschriftenaktion noch so ein Onlineformular (natürlich ohne fragwürdige Adressensammlerei) starten. Ich glaube nämlich den meisten Leuten ist das zu umständlich und mit dem Onlineformular könntet ihr viel mehr Stimmen sammeln. Ich habe auch in keinem Bikeshop eure Unterschriftenliste gesehen oder bin darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden und ich war die letzte Zeit viel in Bikeshops unterwegs.



Ganz einfach weil bei einer Unterschriftenaktion nur Daten mit einer Orginal Unterschrift zählen, und nicht irgendwechle  Onlineformulare ohne Unterschrift. Und bzgl Datenschutz sind auf den Unterschriftlisten nur Name , Ort und wer willl email anzugeben.

Eine  vielzahl von Bikeshops sind von uns per Mail auf diese Unterschriftenaktion aufmerksam  gemacht worden. Sicher nicht alle, das ist mit unserer manpower  etc nicht möglich.

In München macht z.b. Bike Sport Rabe und Supercycles mit um nur  ein paar zunennen.


mfg
clemens


----------



## carmin (7. November 2005)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch in keinem Bikeshop eure Unterschriftenliste gesehen oder bin darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden und ich war die letzte Zeit viel in Bikeshops unterwegs.


Dann solltest DU vielleicht noch welche auslegen...


----------



## clemson (7. November 2005)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo DIMB Team,
> Ich glaube nämlich den meisten Leuten ist das zu umständlich und mit dem Onlineformular könntet ihr viel mehr Stimmen sammeln. .



wem das zu umständlich ist der braucht sich nachher auch nicht beschweren, wenn das gesetz so inkraft tritt mit allen seinen möglichen negativen auswirkungen.

bzgl. einsatz für die unterschriftenaktion der dimb, bleibt nur zu sagen das wir diese woche einen brief aus laguna beach califrnien bekommen haben mit unterschriften von u.a  *Hans "Noway" Rey * und *Brian Lopes*. die uns damit unterstützen. hierfür meine anerkennung an hans rey  

Dies sollte für uns Biker hier auch eine sebstverständlichkeit sein, und jeder kann diese listen runterladen und bei seinem local bike shop bitten diese auslegen zu dürfen und dann an uns zu schicken.

mfg
clemens


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2005)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Falko Seime" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 07, 2005 11:58 PM
Subject: Trentino MTB-Sperrung


Hallo,
wenn es so ist, dann habe ich Glueck, dass ich das Montefeltro für das
MTB-Training entdeckt habe. Schade fuer meine Trentiner Freunde. Ich werde
sie gleich einladen nach Urbania. Dort freut man sich auf Radsportler.
Sportliche Gruesse
Falko

http://www.urbania-casteldurante.it/


----------



## fsr_rider (8. November 2005)

Also noch mal wegen der MB und der Adresse: Ich hab das Abo schon, die haben meine Adresse schon. Glaube kaum, dass der Datenschutz da besser aussieht. Wenn sie die Adresse jtzt noch mal kriegen, dann können sie nicht mehr Werbemüll schicken.

Ansonsten habe ihr Recht, die Hefte allein haben teilweise schon recht viel Werbebeilagen drinnen. Meines schüttle ich erst über dem Papierkorb, bevor ich es lese, dann sind die "Zugaben" schon mal weg!

Und zu dem Rambo Förster Vorfall kann ich nur sagen: Mit einem guten Anwalt könnte man den vielleicht sogar wegen versuchter Tötung ran kriegen. Also wenn jemand mal einen Ausrutscher hat und wüste Beschimpfungne schreit, das kann ich noch verstehn, das muss auch kein Nachspiel haben, aknn man einfach vergessen. 
Gegen sowas wie das Gebotene musss man aber mit jeglicher Härte vorgehn, die das Gesetz vorsieht! Am besten noch eine Zivilklage hinter her mit ein paar Gutachten von ein paar Psychiatern, die bestätigen, was das für schlimme seelische Folgen hatte (Albträume, Angst im Wald,...) und dann noch eventuell ein kleines Schmerzensgeld rausholen, das tut solchen Leuten nämlich viel mehr weh, als wenn sie ein paar Monate auf Bewährung bekommen (besonders wenn das Bezahlen zur Bewährungsauflage wird), selbst wenn es vermutlich nur ein paar hundert Euro sind.


----------



## Tilman (8. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> dafür müssten die "kenner" wohl auch gar nicht direkt ins gebiet. karte sollte genügen ...
> 
> zum thema hot spots: das problem ist nach meiner erfahrung, dass es eben keine konflikte zwischen wanderern und bikern gibt (s.u.) und deswegen auch die argumentatio so gelungen ist, dass wege eben nicht wegen des schutzes des wanderers gesperrt werden sondern zum selbstschutz ...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Vielleicht weiß SAT, wo es konkret stört.....

Es wäre jedenfalls _taktisch_ gut, wenn man HotSpots finden würde (und wenn´s nur zwei sind, auch gut), damit man eben argumentieren kann, daß wir wissen, daß es ganz vereinzelt knirscht und daß dort Lösungen gefunden werden müssen, aber daß man dafür eben _keinen_ Paragraphendschungel eröffnen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Ralli (8. November 2005)

Habe jetzt nicht alle Einträge gelesen, deshalb bitte nicht erschiessen, wenn ich was doppeltes schreibe.

Also wir waren über den 1. Nov am Gardasee. Alles dort wie eh und je. Auf dem Tremalzo (die schottrige, seezugewandte Seite) hat es ja auch teilweise Steigungen > 20%, also theoretisch für Biker gesperrt. Sind aber wie gehabt immer noch Völkerbewegungen unterwegs.

Hatten das "Glück" am Sonntag hochzufahren, da waren dann mindestens genausoviele Autos unterwegs (zumindest über die Rampen vom Ledro See bis zur Paso Nota). Was macht es also für einen Sinn, einen Weg für Biker zu sperren, während auch viele Autos dort fahren? Polizeiauto ist uns ebenso entgegen gekommen, ohne irgendwas zu melden.


----------



## jola (8. November 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt nicht alle Einträge gelesen, deshalb bitte nicht erschiessen, wenn ich was doppeltes schreibe.
> 
> Also wir waren über den 1. Nov am Gardasee. Alles dort wie eh und je.



Das Gesetz tritt ja auch erst zum 01.05.2006 in Kraft.


----------



## cos75 (8. November 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> wem das zu umständlich ist der braucht sich nachher auch nicht beschweren, wenn das gesetz so inkraft tritt mit allen seinen möglichen negativen auswirkungen.
> 
> ....
> 
> Dies sollte für uns Biker hier auch eine sebstverständlichkeit sein, und jeder kann diese listen runterladen und bei seinem local bike shop bitten diese auslegen zu dürfen und dann an uns zu schicken.


Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht. Trotzdem finde ich ihr solltet jede Möglichkeit, die sich bietet ausschöpfen. Wäre doch was feines, wenn ihr neben den Unterschriften auch noch einen Stapel Onlineproteststimmen übergeben könnt. Gerade über das Forum hier könnt ihr sehr viele Leute erreichen, die sich eh schon im Medium Internet bewegen und für die ist so ein Onlineformular ruck zuck ausgefüllt.


----------



## DH-Ralli (8. November 2005)

jola schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gesetz tritt ja auch erst zum 01.05.2006 in Kraft.



Oje, sorry.   

Gerade rechtzeitig zum Bikefestival   

Hoffe aber trotzdem dass es nicht so heiss gegessen, wie gekocht wird. Gerade der Tremalzo - der Klassiker schlechthin - wäre damit ja theoretisch nicht mehr zulässig (hat teilweise Steigungen > 20%). Was gerade auch angesichts der Automassen dort (siehe meinen letzten Beitrag) absoluter Dumpfsinn wäre.


----------



## Roberino (8. November 2005)

Tach auch,

habe ich eben aus Trentino erhalten:

Sehr geehrter/lieber Bikerfreund des Trentino,

wir haben deine/Ihre Mitteilung  gemeinsam mit vielen anderen  bezüglich der Ausübung des Mountainbikesports in unserer Region erhalten. Besonders viele Nachrichten erreichten uns von Besuchern des Gebiets um den Gardasee. Zuallererst sind wir über diesen Interessensbeweis und die Würdigung unseres sportlichen Tourismusangebots natürlich sehr glücklich und können nur versichern, dass uns diese enorme Anzahl von E-Mails vor allem dazu antreibt, unsere Arbeit mit noch mehr Präzision und Ausgewogenheit zu erfüllen, um auf diese Weise der so demonstrierten Bedeutung des Mountainbikesports im Trentino und seinen vielen Anhängern gerecht zu werden.

Eine wichtige Einleitung und anschließend einige genauere und hoffentlich klare Erläuterungen, die darauf abzielen, die Dinge nach einigen Tagen ungerechtfertigter Panikmache wieder zurechtzurücken. In dieser Zeit ging nämlich ein wahres Medien-Tamtam durch die Websites, das allerdings mehr mit den Emotionen des Gehörten, als mit den wirklichen Tatsachen zu tun hatte.

* In Trentino muss niemand, weder heute noch morgen, bei der Ausübung des Mountainbikesports vor Verbotsregelungen oder Einschränkungen kapitulieren: Diese Tatsache kann unter anderem auch von Hunderten Radsportfans bestätigt werden, die auch die letzten Tage der Saison auf den Trassen des Gebiets der Basso Sarca oder des Ledrotals genießen.*

Die Autonome Provinz von Trient hat in Zusammenarbeit mit Fachleuten, dem SAT (Tridentiner Alpenverein) - Sektion des italienischen Alpenvereins, welche für die Instandhaltung der Alpenwege zuständig ist - sowie den Gemeinden des Trentino die Prüfung einer Reihe von Vorschriften eingeleitet (diese werden in ihrer definitiven Fassung wahrscheinlich erst ab Sommer 2007 gültig). Ziel ist der Schutz der sensibelsten Gebiete unserer Hochgebirgswelt entlang der kritischsten Strecken der Gebirgswege, die sich vorwiegend in den hoch gelegenen Regionen befinden. Dies dient dem Zweck, im Interesse von allen - uns Einwohnern, den Gästen, den Sportlern, den Bikern aber vor allem unseren Kindern - eine Gesamtqualität unserer Umwelt zu garantieren und die besonders gefährdeten Gebiete im größtmöglichen Ausmaß vor Umweltschäden zu bewahren.

*Auf diese Weise soll die unkontrollierte Ausweitung der übertriebensten und extremsten Arten des Montainbikens (Downhill, Freeride) auf diesen Gebirgswegen verhindert werden. Diese sind vor allem in einer Höhe von 1800/2000 Metern, wo die Vegetation unter großen Schwierigkeiten in einem äußerst fragilen und empfindlichen Mikroklima wächst, besonders anfällig für Beschädigungen.*

Wie kann dieses sicherlich von allen geteilte Ziel erreicht werden? Sicherlich nicht durch eine Verbotspolitik, sondern durch Vertrauen auf die Selbstkontrolle, das Verantwortungsbewusstsein und den Gemeinsinn eines jeden Naturliebhabers und natürlich auch jedes Mountainbikers. Nicht zu vergessen ist dessen Bereitschaft für ein friedliches Zusammenleben mit den Wanderern, die als Besucher der Bergregion die gleichen Rechte besitzen.

Über zwei Parameter (20% Steigung und Platzbedarf des Mountainbikes quergestellt), die vom Team der Fachleute überprüft wurden, ist besonders viel diskutiert worden. Diese Hypothesen dienten zur Erstellung eines vorstellbaren und objektiven Maßes, um damit einen physischen Raum darzustellen (bei einer eventuellen Begegnung zwischen Wanderer und Biker) sowie als Bezugnahme auf die Bodenverhältnisse. Vor allem bei den langen steilen Abfahrten, bei denen stark gebremst werden muss, graben die Räder des Mountainbikes tiefe Rillen in den Boden, die dann bei Regen zu richtigen Erosionen führen.

Es ist klar, dass unser Ziel ohne die tatkräftige und überzeugte Mitarbeit der Biker nicht erreicht werden kann: Aus diesem Grund möchten wir anstelle einer Verbotspolitik durch die Einbeziehung des italienischen Radsportverbands und anderer qualifizierter Gesprächspartner und Kenner des Mountainbikephänomens eine gemeinsame Befürwortung dieser Entscheidungen erreichen.

Wir befinden uns daher noch immer in der Phase der Vorschläge und Überprüfungen, die mit den verschiedenen zuständigen Stellen des Gebiets ausgearbeitet werden müssen. Wer also das Trentino im Sattel eines Mountainbikes erkunden möchte, kann auch weiterhin völlig beruhigt sein (und ist natürlich herzlich willkommen). Es erwarten ihn mehr als 6000 km für den Verkehr gesperrte Waldwege, 200 auch als Singletrack markierte Trassen, die jeden Frühling hergerichtet werden oder die Routen der großen Überquerungen von Tal zu Tal (an erster Stelle steht hier die Transalp Challenge) und die Strecken der internationalen Treffen (vom Nontal ins Ledrotal, in den Dolomiten des Fassatals und von San Martino).

Hören Sie also nicht auf die auf unangemessene Weise vorgebrachte Panikmache und planen Sie ruhig Ihre Fahrten für das kommende Frühjahr. Sie können sicher sein, dass Sie wie immer herzlich empfangen werden, um in einem idealen Ambiente Ihre liebste Sportart auszuüben.


Tiziano Mellarini
Landesrat für Tourismus
Autonome Provinz Trient

So long aus Franken 

Ciao
Rob


----------



## MATTESM (8. November 2005)

für alle die diesen brief noch nicht kennen: das ist die derzeitige standardantwort, die man auf kritische fragen aus dem trentino bekommt, egal wen man anschreibt. pratisch jeder touristischer betrieb in der region hat dieses schreiben bekommen, um es an seine kunden weiter zu leiten. wir müssen das weiterhin kritisch sehen, die gesetzes-formulierungen sind so wie sie sind und deren umsetzung ist eine zweite derzeit noch nicht zu beurteilende sache. die messkriterien sind wie hier bereits weidlich diskutiert ungenau und wenig hilfreich. das gesetz formuliert dass "von den gemeinden ausnahmen zu den sperrungen" gemacht werden können und nicht dass von den gemeinden bestimmte strecken gesperrt werden können. die antwort von mellarini unterscheidet sich aber doch erheblich von den antwortschreiben in der ersten phase des protestes. damals wurde auf die breiten forstautobahnen und die radwege (mit bike grill  ) verwiesen. ergo: die dinge sind in bewegung, das weiter konstruktiv zu fordern und zu fördern wird das wichtigste sein, um letztendlich eine situation zu erreichen, die die vielen trentiner traumreviere für biker offen hält und auch die rechtssicherheit gewährt, die v.a. im fall von unfällen und versicherungsfällen wichtig ist. 

eine genaue zusammenfassung des derzeitigen standes wurde heut an alle dimbos per newsletter versandt. wer den nicht bekommen hat bei www.dimb.de melden oder mitglied werden!!!

beste grüße, ride on...

..m..


----------



## Roberino (8. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die diesen brief noch nicht kennen: das ist die derzeitige standardantwort, die man auf kritische fragen aus dem trentino bekommt, egal wen man anschreibt...


Wusste ich nicht. Ok. Aber eben von Lorena Festi, UFFICIO INFORMAZIONI, A.p.T. Terme di Comano-Dolomiti di Brenta, einen weiteren, aber anders lautenden "Standartantwortbiref" (  ) erhalten:

*Mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs
Neue Regeln zur Achtung der Werte des Gebirges*

Die Verbindung zwischen dem Trentino und dem Mountainbiken wird immer enger und bewusster. Die Landesregierung hat jüngst Regeln zur rechten Nutzung der Gebirgswege festgesetzt, dieser Pfade und Steige, die von jeher das Reich der Bergwanderer sind, heute aber  unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen - auch von Mountainbikern befahren werden. Diese Regeln sollen es dem Gast in erster Linie ermöglichen, das Gebirge korrekt zu genießen; zugleich legen sie auch Nachdruck auf Grundsätze und Werte, die den Gebirgsfreunden schon immer selbstverständlich sind, damit Bergwanderer, Mountainbiker und Steige geschützt werden, die vor allem im Hochgebirge nur mit großem Aufwand instand gehalten werden können.
Das Trentino verfügt über ein sehr dichtes Netz von Wegen und Routen, die im Laufe der Jahrhunderte von der Natur und vom Menschen angelegt worden sind. Sie können auch von Mountainbikern befahren werden  vorausgesetzt, dass es sich in Gefälle und Länge um bikegerechte Wege handelt. Off limits sind daher nur die Steige im Hochgebirge, die besonders von den Downhill-Fans benutzt werden.
Also kein generelles Verbot, sondern einzig präzise Hinweise und Empfehlungen zum rechten Genuss der touristischen Möglichkeiten und Angebote im Trentino, das mit seinen Wegen und Steigen von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr Biker anzieht.
Dabei darf nicht vergessen werden, dass auch Ausnahmen vorgesehen sind: zur Schaffung besonderer Verbindungen und zur Anlage von Rundstrecken im Rahmen sportlicher Veranstaltungen. Die Regeln sind von einer Arbeitsgruppe festgelegt worden, der auch die Vertreter des italienischen Radsportverbands und der örtlichen Verkehrsverbände angehörten  also Personen, denen die korrekte Entwicklung des Mountainbikesports zweifellos sehr am Herzen liegt.
Das Trentino bietet den Radsportfreunden zahllose Möglichkeiten zum Ausüben ihres Lieblingssports. Hier befinden sich Forststraßen, die auf eine Gesamtlänge von 4500 km kommen und frei zugänglich sind, und dazu modernste Radwanderwege von insgesamt 400 km Länge, an denen es sogar Biker-Grills gibt. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden daher durch diese neuen Regeln keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen erfahren.
Ich möchte der Hoffnung Ausdruck geben, kommentiert Tiziano Mellarini, der Landesrat für Tourismus der autonomen Provinz Trient, dass diese Neuheit einen weiteren Schritt zur Achtung der Werte des Gebirges darstellt. Das wahre Ziel dieser kleinen Reform ist dies: Dem breiten Publikum soll zum Bewusstsein kommen, dass das Trentino eine bedeutende Entscheidung getroffen hat, die nicht als Einschränkung angesehen werden darf, sondern einen Wert darstellt, der von allen befürwortet und respektiert werden soll.

Ciao
Rob


----------



## dertutnix (8. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ... das gesetz formuliert dass "von den gemeinden ausnahmen zu den sperrungen" gemacht werden können und nicht dass von den gemeinden bestimmte strecken gesperrt werden können ...



ich kapier immer noch nicht, ob jetzt strecken gesperrt oder freigegeben werden ... auch in dem interview kann ich das nicht klar erkennen


----------



## Tilman (8. November 2005)

Mellarini schrieb:
			
		

> * In Trentino muss niemand, weder heute noch morgen, bei der Ausübung des Mountainbikesports vor Verbotsregelungen oder Einschränkungen kapitulieren: Diese Tatsache kann unter anderem auch von Hunderten Radsportfans bestätigt werden, die auch die letzten Tage der Saison auf den Trassen des Gebiets der Basso Sarca oder des Ledrotals genießen.*
> 
> (....) Hören Sie also nicht auf die auf unangemessene Weise vorgebrachte Panikmache und planen Sie ruhig Ihre Fahrten für das kommende Frühjahr. Sie können sicher sein, dass Sie wie immer herzlich empfangen werden, um in einem idealen Ambiente Ihre liebste Sportart auszuüben.
> 
> Tiziano Mellarini



Schreib´doch mal diesem Unhold, daß es kein Wunder sei, daß _diese Tatsache (...) unter anderem auch von Hunderten Radsportfans bestätigt werden {kann}, die auch die letzten Tage der Saison auf den Trassen des Gebiets der Basso Sarca oder des Ledrotals genießen_. 

Denn das Gesetz gilt erst ab nächsten Mai, was interessieren da die letzten Tage von 2005 ???. 

Wer hier wohl Sachen auf unangemessene Weise verbreitet......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (8. November 2005)

Roberino schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste ich nicht. Ok. Aber eben von Lorena Festi, UFFICIO INFORMAZIONI, A.p.T. Terme di Comano-Dolomiti di Brenta, einen weiteren, aber anders lautenden "Standartantwortbiref" (  ) erhalten:



Jepp,ist der erste Standardbrief.  
Siehe weiter vorne-mehrmals gepostet worden!


----------



## MATTESM (8. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ich kapier immer noch nicht, ob jetzt strecken gesperrt oder freigegeben werden ... auch in dem interview kann ich das nicht klar erkennen



gesetz: ausnahmen müssen freigegeben werden
kommunikation: strecken werden von den gemeinden geperrt

ist doch gar nicht schwer. die diskussion geht weiter, das gesetz steht nun mal so da. wie man es so lange umeinanderheruminterpretiert bis man mit dem was man machen will gerade noch klar kommt ist halt jetzt das spiel. ich mach mir wirklich mehr sorgen um die trails z.b. bei san martino als um die am lago. denen am lago fällt schon was ein wie sie ihr gesicht wahren und doch kommerziell das passende setup etablieren. also: dran bleiben! mellarini weiß sicher kaum wer hans rey ist aber für uns ists ein innerer parteitag...

..m..


----------



## dertutnix (8. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> gesetz: ausnahmen müssen freigegeben werden
> kommunikation: strecken werden von den gemeinden geperrt
> 
> ist doch gar nicht schwer ...



naja, für mich ist das schon ein grosser unterschied, v.a. wenn zuständige personen das dann auch in einem satz vermischen ...

"ausnahmen freigeben" würde ich vom gesetz heraus auch lesen!
"sperren" dagegen hiesse ja im umkehrschluss, dass die nicht gesperrten pisten frei wären ... 
das wiederum belegt, dass die leute tw überhaupt nicht wissen, von was sie reden, also bei h. mellarini kann ich mir das auch vorstellen (es sei denn er erzählt dir in seinem restaurant über das vorzügliche fischessen bei seinem neuen bikegrill ...)

und völlig einer meinung: der lago ist aussen vor. probleme wird es anderswo in trient geben! 
weitermachen ...


----------



## Catsoft (8. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> naja, für mich ist das schon ein grosser unterschied, v.a. wenn zuständige personen das dann auch in einem satz vermischen ...
> 
> "ausnahmen freigeben" würde ich vom gesetz heraus auch lesen!
> "sperren" dagegen hiesse ja im umkehrschluss, dass die nicht gesperrten pisten frei wären ...



Und ganau auf diesen Punkt hätte die Bike eingehen müssen und den Herren mal auf den Zahn füllen sollen!



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> das wiederum belegt, dass die leute tw überhaupt nicht wissen, von was sie reden, also bei h. mellarini kann ich mir das auch vorstellen (es sei denn er erzählt dir in seinem restaurant über das vorzügliche fischessen bei seinem neuen bikegrill ...)
> 
> und völlig einer meinung: der lago ist aussen vor. probleme wird es anderswo in trient geben!
> weitermachen ...



Genau so sehe ich das mittlerweile auch, wenn ich auch noch immer ein wenig Angst habe, dass einige wichtige Trails gesperrt werden.

Robert


----------



## dertutnix (8. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> ... Genau so sehe ich das mittlerweile auch, wenn ich auch noch immer ein wenig Angst habe, dass einige wichtige Trails gesperrt werden.



solang' du privat und verletzungsfrei unterwegs bist, dürftest du wohl relativ wenige probleme bekommen, da die umsetzung schwer wird und bei der grossen anzahl von trails eine überwachung nahezu unmöglich wäre (gegenüber z.b. dem pasubio!)

anders sieht es aber im kommerziellen bereich aus oder wenn du als "erfahrenster" biker bei aus einem unfall resultierenden versicherungsfragen evtl von der versicherung angegangen wirst.

und noch anders sieht es aus, wenn man das trient als eine der bikeregionen versteht und sich ausmalen kann, wie andere regionen, die nun tatsächlich probleme aufgrund der vielen wanderer und biker haben, reagieren könnten. und in diesem moment versteh ich dann reaktionen a'la "wenn die mein geld nicht wollen, fahr ich halt woanders hin" nur bedingt! irgendwann wird dann vielleicht gar keiner mehr nämlich das geld haben wollen ... oder klarer gesagt: irgendwann sind dann die biketechnischanspruchsvollen und -interessanten region sehr rar ...


----------



## MATTESM (8. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Und ganau auf diesen Punkt hätte die Bike eingehen müssen und den Herren mal auf den Zahn füllen sollen!



aber auch das ist verständlich. die welt ist nunmal gewinnorientiert. und wenn du aktien in einem objekt hast nimmst du auch nicht das gewehr und ballerst drauf los. bike festival. transalp challenge. testgelände mit diversen gut laufenden coop-konstellationen. nehme an dass die journalistische sorgfaltspflicht die sorgfalt in diverse richtungen walten lässt. aber selbst das hat sein gutes. wenn es das trentino schon schafft zum wiederholten mal durch katastrophales kommunikations-management negative promotion im großen stil loszutreten, so hat eine bike evt. einen hauch von einfluss, der hilft, am ende hier auch wieder positive zeichen zu setzen. und jedem leser ists ja überlassen, ob er sich von verschiedenen quellen informiert und sich dann ein bild macht. der einbruch der buchungszahlen in der ersten hälfte der saison nach dem berühmten interview des herrn miori in arco vor zwei jahren haben viele noch im gedächtnis...

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (8. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ... und jedem leser ists ja überlassen, ob er sich von verschiedenen quellen informiert und sich dann ein bild macht ...


----------



## DH-Ralli (8. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwann wird dann vielleicht gar keiner mehr nämlich das geld haben wollen ... oder klarer gesagt: irgendwann sind dann die biketechnischanspruchsvollen und -interessanten region sehr rar ...



Das glaube ich nicht. Z.B. in Österreich ist seit wenigen Jahren eine absolute Gegenbewegung zu beobachten. Hier wird der Biker mehr und mehr gelockt, indem z.B. Wege die gesperrt waren, nicht nur geöffnet, sondern auch gleich mustergültig beschildert werden (z.B. Saalbach).


----------



## MATTESM (8. November 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich nicht. Z.B. in Österreich ist seit wenigen Jahren eine absolute Gegenbewegung zu beobachten. Hier wird der Biker mehr und mehr gelockt, indem z.B. Wege die gesperrt waren, nicht nur geöffnet, sondern auch gleich mustergültig beschildert werden (z.B. Saalbach).



klar. die hatten ja bereits die totalsperrung hinter sich vor wieauchimmerwievielen jahren. und sie haben den rückgängigen wintertourismus. und sie haben orte wie saalbach, die sich ausrechnen können, wann der natürliche schnee komplett ausbleibt und wann auch die schneekanonen nur noch regnen. und sie haben professionelle leute, die einen der wichtigsten wirtschaftszweige des landes managen. und: sie haben auch viele probleme...

aber: es ist natürlich schon eine art gettoisierung, diese ausgearbeiteten routen. das schöne ist am ende doch die freiheit, selber seine touren zu entwickeln und neuland zu "erobern..."

..m..


----------



## fsr_rider (8. November 2005)

Apropos Tremalzo (die Schotterseite):

1. Auto fahren ist dort erlaubt, nur Motorrad ist verboten. Also wieso sollten die Carabinieri einschreiten?

2. Die Grenze vom Trentino verläuft über den Tremalzopass. Will heissen: Die asphaltierte Nordseite ist im "bikerfeindlichen" Trentino, die interessante Südseite hingegen in der "bikerfreundlichen" Lombardei    Da können die im Trentino noch so Kopfstände machen, solange die Lombardei nicht was tut, dürfte es 50% steil sein und es wäre nicht verboten.

Also der Tremalzo ist sicher! Wenn wir hier vom lago sprechen, dann nur vom Nordzipfel. Die vielen Trail um Arco rum also, Ledrosee,...


----------



## dertutnix (8. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> das schöne ist am ende doch die freiheit, selber seine touren zu entwickeln und neuland zu "erobern..."



stimmt, sollten wir mal wieder tun: einfach biken! wann?


----------



## MATTESM (8. November 2005)

bin am wochenende unten.... aber der wetterbericht.... wird wohl eher wieder ein kulinarischer exzess.... 

ach ja die bike: touristischer promoter der region ist herr meneghelli, wie hier schon oft zitiert. die bike ist am lago gern gesehener GAST und schreibt einmal im jahr einen schönen bericht. oder zweimal. wie eben grad. habe gerade den winterbericht gesehen, und die BIKE hat recht, im winter ists ein traum dort unten. und dann die hotelliste. das erstgenannte hotel ist ein hotel restel del fer. dessen besitzer heißt meneghelli...

ich finde die haben recht! ich würde das auch so machen.  

..m..


----------



## bluemuc (8. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja die bike: touristischer promoter der region ist herr meneghelli, wie hier schon oft zitiert. die bike ist am lago gern gesehener GAST und schreibt einmal im jahr einen schönen bericht. oder zweimal. wie eben grad. habe gerade den winterbericht gesehen, und die BIKE hat recht, im winter ists ein traum dort unten. und dann die hotelliste. das erstgenannte hotel ist ein hotel restel del fer. dessen besitzer heißt meneghelli...
> 
> ich finde die haben recht! ich würde das auch so machen.
> 
> ..m..



angesichts der bilder fürchte ich, ich auch.  

aber ich nenn mich ja auch nicht kritische und unabhängige journalistin....

und kann eben drum kritisch und unabhängig in ein hotel MEINER wahl gehen... 

es bleibt letztlich jedem überlassen, ob er dem herrn meneghelli und den promotern ein bißchen monatliche unterstützung zukommen lässt...


----------



## dertutnix (8. November 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich nenn mich ja auch nicht kritische und unabhängige journalistin....



das ist für mich auch exakt der punkt! gewinnmaximierung etc ist ja schön und gut, aber dann bitte auch klare aussage!
ist doch kein problem, wenn jemand sagt "sorry folks, aber ich kann nicht den ast absägen, auf dem ich sitz". das kann man tolerieren, evtl sogar akzeptieren. so aber ???

@ blue: feierabend machen, hin zum stammtisch und unterschriften organisieren


----------



## ekkko (9. November 2005)

ich finde das ja höchst interessant, dass immer wieder die gleichen netten Briefchen zurückgemailt werden.
Jetzt frage ich mich aber, warum ich bislang keinen erhielt...
Scheinbar werden diese nur von manchen an manche verschickt.
Ob die sich denken - schickste es einem, wissen's eh alle?
Da haben sie wohl recht. Ist ja anscheinend (HOFFENTLICH DOCH) viel Arbeit für die mit der Bemailung.

Und ich galube immer noch nicht, dass das alles am Lago nur halb so wild werden wird.
Und es ist auch nicht nur der Nordzipfel bei Riva Trentin, auch auf dem Monte Baldo befinden wir uns auf Trentiner Grund.
Hat jemand eine exakte Karte mit Ländergrenzen greifbar?

Ist aber letztlich auch egal, wie weit exakt sich das am Lago auswirkt. Fakt ist, dass das Trentin groß genug ist, dass es sich lohnt, sich Sorgen und Gedanken um dessen Bikefähigkeitserhalt zu machen.
Deshalb - hartnäckig bleiben!


----------



## dertutnix (9. November 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> wir planen trikots gegen das gesetzt (das ist nur ein beispiel):



... ist die shirtauflage weiter aktuell???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (9. November 2005)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hat jemand eine exakte Karte mit Ländergrenzen greifbar?



um das bild "erweitertes" zitat vom dimb-team 


			
				DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mal ein Kartenausschnitt für den besseren Überblick:



hoff für die "bearbeitung" um verständnis


----------



## molokh (9. November 2005)

was ich mich gerade frage - in deutschland wärs n skandal wenn die verwaltung solche irreführenden mails verschicken würde ... sollte man sowas nicht mal weiterleiten?? kennt sich da jemand rechtlich n bisschen aus?? ist das so ne art kommunalrecht? von italienischem recht hab ich echt überhaupt keine ahnung ...


----------



## pulp (9. November 2005)

>Dabei darf nicht vergessen werden, dass auch Ausnahmen vorgesehen sind: zur >Schaffung besonderer Verbindungen und zur Anlage von Rundstrecken im >Rahmen sportlicher Veranstaltungen.

das wäre der grösste hohn wen die BIKE ne sondergenemigung bekommen wurde:

*** Ein Bike Festival in einem Gebiet in welchem  Freeriden* verboten ist ***

...


*Mtb is ja weiterhin erlaubt


----------



## michi220573 (9. November 2005)

Ich war noch nie am Gardasee, aber doch einmal hinzufahren hängt für mich nun von einer einzigen Maßnahme seitens der dortigen Behörden ab - schaffen sie es, statt Wischi-Waschi-Mails zu versenden, eine definitive Aussage zu treffen, welche Trails erlaubt sind und welche nicht. Leider scheint im Falle dieser Gesetzesinitiative auf der Behördenseite der Vegetarier vom Fleischgenuss zu sprechen. Also Butter bei die Fische und am besten eine Liste oder Karte, in der die erlaubten und gesperrten Trails deutlich voneinander unterscheidbar dargestellt oder aufgelistet sind. Was nützen ein paar Trails, wenn sie nicht sinnvoll miteinander verbunden werden können, man bei 6 Stunden Tour gerade einen zulässigen Trail findet. Den gemeinen Mountainbiker mag eine Trailsperrung nicht einschränken - die Gardabikegemeinde besteht aber zu einem großen Teil aus Freeridern. Und von denen wird sich kaum einer auf die Berge quälen, wenn die interessanten Trails verboten sind. Schließlich geht es nicht ums Trailbiken allgemein - das kann man auch woanders - sondern um eben die ganz bestimmten Gardatrails. Sind die zu, ist dort unten bald Feierabend und ich fahre weiterhin in andere Regionen.


----------



## clemson (9. November 2005)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> gemeinen Mountainbiker mag eine Trailsperrung nicht einschränken - die Gardabikegemeinde besteht aber zu einem großen Teil aus Freeridern. Und von denen wird sich kaum einer auf die Berge quälen, wenn die interessanten Trails verboten sind. Schließlich geht es nicht ums Trailbiken allgemein - das kann man auch woanders - sondern um eben die ganz bestimmten Gardatrails. Sind die zu, ist dort unten bald Feierabend und ich fahre weiterhin in andere Regionen.



das waage ich zu bezweifeln, denke mal der großteil der lagobiker besteht aus trailsüchigen tourenfahrern...
das selbstverständlich auch viele freerider dabei sind steht außer frage....

und wer sagt das einem normalen  mountainbiker trailsperrungen nicht einschränken..die trails sind schon von bikern gefahren worden da gabs das modemarketing wort freerider noch gar nicht...


----------



## DH-Ralli (9. November 2005)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> Den gemeinen Mountainbiker mag eine Trailsperrung nicht einschränken - die Gardabikegemeinde besteht aber zu einem großen Teil aus Freeridern. Und von denen wird sich kaum einer auf die Berge quälen, wenn die interessanten Trails verboten sind. Schließlich geht es nicht ums Trailbiken allgemein - das kann man auch woanders - sondern um eben die ganz bestimmten Gardatrails. Sind die zu, ist dort unten bald Feierabend und ich fahre weiterhin in andere Regionen.



Da auch Wege mit Steigungen > 20% betroffen sind, betrifft es eben nicht nur die Trailbiker, sondern auch die absoluten Klassiker-Routen (Tremalzo, etc.). Ausserdem gibt es bei vielen anderen Touren mal ein Stück mit geringerer Breite.

P.S.: Ich bezweifle übrigens ebenso, dass die Gardabikegemeinde zum Grossteil aus Freeridern besteht. Ich z.B. fahre zwar Downhill, bin dort aber mit meiner Frau und Hardtail ganz brav und gesittet unterwegs (der Downhiller wird generell nur im Bikepark ausgepackt).


----------



## All-Mountain (9. November 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> ...trailsüchigen tourenfahrern...


  Der Ausdruck gefällt mir. Da zähl ich mich mal spontan auch dazu *statusabändere*


----------



## taifun (9. November 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> das waage ich zu bezweifeln, denke mal der großteil der lagobiker besteht aus trailsüchigen tourenfahrern...
> das selbstverständlich auch viele freerider dabei sind steht außer frage....



Da schließe ich mich voll und ganz mit an.Die überwiegende Zahl ist doch der Tourer oder Allmountain Fahrer.
Die reinrassigen Freerider oder extrem Downhiller sind doch in der minderzahl.Denk mal man muß auch erst mal wo rauf,bevor in Trail oder Downhill stürzen kann.Shuttelservice gibts eh nur vereinzelt.!


----------



## clemson (9. November 2005)

Hallo DIMBos & andere Freunde!

== Drohende Trailsperrungen im Trentino: viele Fragen offen!
== Beschwichtigungskampagne zu erwarten.
== Bitte sammelt weiterhin Unterschriften!
== Sogar Hans Rey, Brian Lopes & Co haben auch bereits unterschrieben 

Mittlerweile häufen sich die Beschwichtigungsversuche von offizieller Seite im Trentino. Bei genauer Lektüre sind die Aussagen jedoch sehr widersprüchlich und hinterlassen mehr offene Fragen, als sie beantworten.

Die gute Nachricht daran: Unser aller Mailaktion hat Wirkung gezeigt! Durch sie wurden Hoteliers im Trentino überhaupt erst auf den zuvor kaum kommunizierten Beschluss der Provinzregierung aufmerksam, nach dem im Trentin alle Trails für Biker verboten werden sollen, die steiler sind als 20% oder schmaler als ein quergestelltes Bike.  So hat sich ein gutes Dutzend Hoteliers (die im Sommer bis zu 50% Biker unter ihren Gästen haben) in einer konzertierten Aktion an die Provinzregierung gewandt.  Neben den übrigen Mails löste dies dort offenbar einige Unruhe aus.

Die schlechte Nachricht: Das den Sperrungen zu Grunde liegende Gesetz wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen sein
-- zu groß wäre der Gesichtsverlust der Verantwortlichen.  Unser nächstes Ziel wird daher sein, auf eine möglichst freizügige Auslegung zu dringen.  Gleichzeitig dürfen wir uns von den Beschwichtigungskampagnen nicht bluffen lassen!

DIMB und die Zeitschrift MountainBIKE hatten gemeinsam einen Fragenkatalog erarbeitet und Tiziano Mellarini, Landesrat für Tourismus des Trentino, vorgelegt.  Auch seine Antworten sehen auf den ersten Blick durchaus hoffnungsvoll aus:

Frei bleiben sollen demnach

(1) prominente "Klassiker" am Gardasee wie Altissimo, Passo Rocchetta,
Tremalzo; [Anmerkung DIMB: welche Routen das genau sein sollen, ist nicht geklärt]

(2) einzelne Übergänge von Tal zu Tal, insbesondere die Routen der
Transalp-Challenge;

(3) Strecken, die zur Durchführung von Veranstaltungen wie Rennen benötigt werden;

(4) einzelne Strecken auf Antrag der zuständigen Gemeinden.

Zudem sollen nach den Worten Mellarinis zunächst keine Geldbußen verhängt werden.

Also alles halb so wild?  Mitnichten.

(1) Die Klassiker sind frei, obwohl sie nach den gesetzlichen Kriterien eigentlich gesperrt sein müssten.  Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass es sich hier nur um Beruhigungspillen handelt.  Zu den vielen Pfaden im Trentin wird bislang keine Aussage gemacht, sondern auf Sachverständige verwiesen, die die Befahrbarkeit erst noch fallweise nachprüfen sollen. Das Ergebnis ist damit offen! Gleichzeitig wird in einem anderen Interview in der bike unumwunden zugegeben, dass in einigen Bereichen des Trentino weitreichende Konsequenzen zu erwarten sein werden.

(2) An welche Art von "Bikern" denken Mellarini & Co., wenn sie sie willkommen heissen?  Dass an anderer Stelle Downhill und Freeride als "Extremsportarten" bezeichnet werden, deren Ausbreitung es einzudämmen gelte, lässt spürbare Einschränkungen erwarten.  In dieselbe Kerbe schlägt die Aussage, Naturschutz könne nicht bedeuten, allen Wohl und niemandem Weh zu tun. Wenn man sich allerdings die bisherigen Sperrungen am Lago ansieht, kommt in den meisten Fällen Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit der Sperrungen auf (außer beim Brione, der von Bikern tatsächlich übel zugerichtet wurde).

(3) Wenn Trails allgemein mit dem Argument gesperrt werden, die Biker vor Unfällen zu schützen, steht auch bei ausnahmsweiser Freigabe keineswegs fest, im Schadensfall versichert zu sein (da die Befahrung ggfs. als grob fahrlässig eingestuft werden kann). Dies trifft in ganz besonderem Maße auf Reiseveranstalter und sonstige Guides zu.


Unser Ziel wird in den nächsten Wochen vor allen Dingen darin bestehen, für alle BikerInnen größtmögliche  Rechtssicherheit zu erlangen.

=>Unsere nächsten Schritte werden sein:

->Den Gesetzesbeschluss können wir nicht mehr kippen. Aber die Gemeinden

->sind für die Umsetzung der neuen Regelungen verantwortlich. Dort
->werden wir ansetzen. DIMBos werden vor Ort klären, welche Trails 
->tatsächlich frei bleiben. Wir haben vor, eine Positivliste zu 
->erstellen, die die Klassiker der jeweiligen Gemeinde enthalten soll 
->und auch Vergleiche zu anderen Trails ermöglicht und damit im 
->Zweifelfall eine analoge Positiv-Auslegung eines Trails zu erreichen.

->Wir werden am 15. November an der Pressekonferenz der Tourismusbüros
->des Trentins in München teilnehmen und werden uns an ihrem Rande in 
->hoffentlich zugelassene, konstruktive Gespräche einbringen.

->Nach Ende der Unterschriftenaktion werden wir die Listen und eine
->Protestnote vor Ort in allen Gemeinden übergeben um unseren Wunsch 
->nach Erstellung von Positiv-Auslegungen damit zu untermauern.  Auch 
->unsere italienischen Mitstreiter sind dabei!

Daher nochmals unsere Bitte an jeden DIMBo: Sammelt weiter Unterschriften!  Ladet Euch Anschreiben und Liste herunter
(http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=86&Itemid=2)
und legt sie aus in Shops, Schulen, Fitnessstudios, bei Vereinen, Bikertreffs oder wo immer potentielle Unterstützer zu finden sind. Bitte sendet die Listen bis zum 30. November an die darauf abgedruckte Adresse.  


Open Trails!
Euer DIMB Team

-- 
*********************************************
Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike (DIMB) e.V.
Rheintalstr. 26, 65199 Wiesbaden
Fon:  0611 / 7 10 27 58
Fax:  0611 / 7 10 27 59
Mail: [email protected]
www.dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (9. November 2005)

So,
ich habe eben auch 10 individuelle Protestmails verfaßt. Leider muss ich feststellen, dass mir viele der Regionalbüros von meinen Alpenüberquerungen bekannt sind   valsugana, sanmartino, rovereto, trento, riva .....  Wäre schade wenn man dort nicht mehr Biken dürfte! 
Also weitermachen! Ich hoffe ihr werdet bei all dem Engagement hier im Forum auch mit steigenden Mitgliedszahlen unterstützt.
Fakt ist: Wir brauchen eine Lobby   

Gruß Manni


----------



## el signor (9. November 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> (2) An welche Art von "Bikern" denken Mellarini & Co., wenn sie sie willkommen heissen?  Dass an anderer Stelle Downhill und Freeride als "Extremsportarten" bezeichnet werden, deren Ausbreitung es einzudämmen gelte, lässt spürbare Einschränkungen erwarten.  In dieselbe Kerbe schlägt die Aussage, Naturschutz könne nicht bedeuten, allen Wohl und niemandem Weh zu tun. Wenn man sich allerdings die bisherigen Sperrungen am Lago ansieht, kommt in den meisten Fällen Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit der Sperrungen auf (außer beim Brione, der von Bikern tatsächlich übel zugerichtet wurde).




Hi,

ich gebe dir in allen Punkten Recht bis auf den zitierten Punkt und ich finde dass der sehr wesentlich zum momentanen Problem beiträgt:

Als Beispiel führe ich die Pianaura Trails an die auch schon schlimm ausgesehen haben, aber das fällt beim fahren ja nicht so auf, denn schlieeslich will man ja SEINEN Spass haben.
Für mich sind die Pianaura Trails korrekterweise gesperrt worden (u.a. weil sie am Klettergebiet vorbeikommen sowie an einem beliebten Spaziergang-Treffpunkt).

Ich will jetzt hier nicht damit sagen dass die italienischen Behörden im allgemeinen hier richtig handeln in dem sie (fast) alle Wege für MTBer sperren, aber ich will einfach mal die Vernunft von euch allen ansprechen und mal über das Verhalten auf allen Trails nachzudenken, denn wir sind nicht alleine und müssen uns die Natur mit anderen Menschen (u.a. Wandern) gerecht teilen.

Mit Schrecken habe ich übrigens bei meinem letzten Garda-Urlaub im Mai festgestellt wie schlimm die mit soviel Mühe und Aufwand hergerichtete Ponale Strasse (aufgeschüttete Bodenhaufen) schon ausgesehen haben.
Da glauben dann doch irgendwelche Idioten dass das als Tables,Doubles oder was auch immer zu verstehen sei, obwohl deutliche Schilder da stehen und auch leider schon standen.
Dabei waren die Dinger (was vermutlich fast jedem klar sein sollte) zur Drosselung der Geschwindigkeit vorgesehen.
Naja, wäre sie doch nur zugeblieben (schade eigentlich aber leider ist es so).

Für mich WÄRE es fast sinnvoller einen Teil des Aufwands der jetzt in Mailaktionen usw. steckt mal in die Sensibilisierung einiger MTBer zu stecken (aber leider befürchte ich dass das nicht sehr viel Erfolg haben wird).

Aber trotzdem macht alle weiter so und vielen Dank an alle die das alles hier ehrenamtlich machen und denen soviel an unserem Sport liegt.

MfG Laurent


----------



## n!c0 (9. November 2005)

gibts denn wirklich Alternativen zu den Trails um den Gardasee ????

.. mit vergleichbaren Landschaften, Klimaverhältnissen etc..   

wenn ja wo?

PS: auch mit Möglichkeit eines Liftes oder Shuttle Service.. für die DH-ler


----------



## Wooly (9. November 2005)

n!c0 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts denn wirklich Alternativen zu den Trails um den Gardasee ????
> 
> .. mit vergleichbaren Landschaften, Klimaverhältnissen etc..
> 
> ...



ja zu 1000000 auf der ganzen Welt ... ich weiss nicht was das ganze Geheule eigentlich soll. biken kann man wirklich auch woanders ...


----------



## entlebucher (9. November 2005)

Hoi,

ja, wooly hat recht.

Ich war anfang oktober das erste mal in meiner 7 jährigen MTB-Karriere am Gardasee.
Ich kann leider die von bike-magazinen und bikern geschürte absolute begeisterung nicht ganz teilen.
Ich war hingegen sogar etwas enttäuscht, da ich natürlich mit hohen erwartungen an die Trails dorthin gefahren bin.

Vielleicht hab ich mich auch etwas blind auf den Moser-Bikeguide verlassen.
Die meisten trails waren verblockte, felsige, ruppige trails.
Klar, zum downhill-bolzen nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich Urlaub habe, dann brauch ich das nicht. (dann hätte ich gern "flow")
Ich bin vielleicht in der Zentralschweiz sehr verwöhnt mit trails, und kann es deshalb nicht verstehen, sich 500km (oder mehr) hinter das steuer zu setzen für solche trails.

Viel spass am gardasee

Gruss

Hendrik


----------



## X-Präsi (10. November 2005)

Hallo Leutz !

Hier die offizielle Zwischeninfo der DIMB von heute Früh. Fazit: unbedingt weiter Unterschriften sammeln!!! Geht in Eure Shops, Clubs, Vereine, Fitnessstudios, Schulen und sammelt!!!  Wo es die Formulare gibt, siehe weiter unten im Text...

Hallo DIMBos & andere Freunde!

== Drohende Trailsperrungen im Trentino: viele Fragen offen!
== Beschwichtigungskampagne zu erwarten.
== Bitte sammelt weiterhin Unterschriften!
== Sogar Hans Rey, Brian Lopes & Co haben auch bereits unterschrieben (siehe Anhang)!

Mittlerweile häufen sich die Beschwichtigungsversuche von offizieller Seite im Trentino. Bei genauer Lektüre sind die Aussagen jedoch sehr widersprüchlich und hinterlassen mehr offene Fragen, als sie beantworten.

Die gute Nachricht daran: Unser aller Mailaktion hat Wirkung gezeigt! Durch sie wurden Hoteliers im Trentino überhaupt erst auf den zuvor kaum kommunizierten Beschluss der Provinzregierung aufmerksam, nach dem im Trentin alle Trails für Biker verboten werden sollen, die steiler sind als 20% oder schmaler als ein quergestelltes Bike.  So hat sich ein gutes Dutzend Hoteliers (die im Sommer bis zu 50% Biker unter ihren Gästen haben) in einer konzertierten Aktion an die Provinzregierung gewandt.  Neben den übrigen Mails löste dies dort offenbar einige Unruhe aus.

Die schlechte Nachricht: Das den Sperrungen zu Grunde liegende Gesetz wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen sein
-- zu groß wäre der Gesichtsverlust der Verantwortlichen.  Unser nächstes Ziel wird daher sein, auf eine möglichst freizügige Auslegung zu dringen.  Gleichzeitig dürfen wir uns von den Beschwichtigungskampagnen nicht bluffen lassen!

DIMB und die Zeitschrift MountainBIKE hatten gemeinsam einen Fragenkatalog erarbeitet und Tiziano Mellarini, Landesrat für Tourismus des Trentino, vorgelegt.  Auch seine Antworten sehen auf den ersten Blick durchaus hoffnungsvoll aus:

Frei bleiben sollen demnach

(1) prominente "Klassiker" am Gardasee wie Altissimo, Passo Rocchetta,
Tremalzo; [Anmerkung DIMB: welche Routen das genau sein sollen, ist nicht geklärt]

(2) einzelne Übergänge von Tal zu Tal, insbesondere die Routen der
Transalp-Challenge;

(3) Strecken, die zur Durchführung von Veranstaltungen wie Rennen benötigt werden;

(4) einzelne Strecken auf Antrag der zuständigen Gemeinden.

Zudem sollen nach den Worten Mellarinis zunächst keine Geldbußen verhängt werden.

Also alles halb so wild?  Mitnichten.

(1) Die Klassiker sind frei, obwohl sie nach den gesetzlichen Kriterien eigentlich gesperrt sein müssten.  Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass es sich hier nur um Beruhigungspillen handelt.  Zu den vielen Pfaden im Trentin wird bislang keine Aussage gemacht, sondern auf Sachverständige verwiesen, die die Befahrbarkeit erst noch fallweise nachprüfen sollen. Das Ergebnis ist damit offen! Gleichzeitig wird in einem anderen Interview in der bike unumwunden zugegeben, dass in einigen Bereichen des Trentino weitreichende Konsequenzen zu erwarten sein werden.

(2) An welche Art von "Bikern" denken Mellarini & Co., wenn sie sie willkommen heissen?  Dass an anderer Stelle Downhill und Freeride als "Extremsportarten" bezeichnet werden, deren Ausbreitung es einzudämmen gelte, lässt spürbare Einschränkungen erwarten.  In dieselbe Kerbe schlägt die Aussage, Naturschutz könne nicht bedeuten, allen Wohl und niemandem Weh zu tun. Wenn man sich allerdings die bisherigen Sperrungen am Lago ansieht, kommt in den meisten Fällen Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit der Sperrungen auf (außer beim Brione, der von Bikern tatsächlich übel zugerichtet wurde).

(3) Wenn Trails allgemein mit dem Argument gesperrt werden, die Biker vor Unfällen zu schützen, steht auch bei ausnahmsweiser Freigabe keineswegs fest, im Schadensfall versichert zu sein (da die Befahrung ggfs. als grob fahrlässig eingestuft werden kann). Dies trifft in ganz besonderem Maße auf Reiseveranstalter und sonstige Guides zu.


Unser Ziel wird in den nächsten Wochen vor allen Dingen darin bestehen, für alle BikerInnen größtmögliche  Rechtssicherheit zu erlangen.

=>Unsere nächsten Schritte werden sein:

->Den Gesetzesbeschluss können wir nicht mehr kippen. Aber die Gemeinden
sind für die Umsetzung der neuen Regelungen verantwortlich. Dort werden wir ansetzen. DIMBos werden vor Ort klären, welche Trails tatsächlich frei bleiben. Wir haben vor, eine Positivliste zu erstellen, die die Klassiker der jeweiligen Gemeinde enthalten soll und auch Vergleiche zu anderen Trails ermöglicht und damit im Zweifelfall eine analoge Positiv-Auslegung eines Trails zu erreichen. 

->Wir werden am 15. November an der Pressekonferenz der Tourismusbüros
des Trentins in München teilnehmen und werden uns an ihrem Rande in hoffentlich zugelassene, konstruktive Gespräche einbringen.

->Nach Ende der Unterschriftenaktion werden wir die Listen und eine
Protestnote vor Ort in allen Gemeinden übergeben um unseren Wunsch nach Erstellung von Positiv-Auslegungen damit zu untermauern.  Auch unsere italienischen Mitstreiter sind dabei!

Daher nochmals unsere Bitte an jeden DIMBo: Sammelt weiter Unterschriften!  Ladet Euch Anschreiben und Liste herunter
(http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=86&Itemid=2)
und legt sie aus in Shops, Schulen, Fitnessstudios, bei Vereinen, Bikertreffs oder wo immer potentielle Unterstützer zu finden sind. Bitte sendet die Listen bis zum 30. November an die darauf abgedruckte Adresse.  


Open Trails!
Euer DIMB Team

-- 
*********************************************
Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike (DIMB) e.V.
Rheintalstr. 26, 65199 Wiesbaden
Fon:  0611 / 7 10 27 58
Fax:  0611 / 7 10 27 59
Mail: [email protected]
www.dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (10. November 2005)

etwas unstrukturierte gedanken zu unseren 3 bike-magazinen:

die bike sport news hat am schnellsten reagiert und in der november/dezember ausgabe im editorial bereits darauf hingewiesen und auch auf ihrer hp deutlich stellung bezieht.



die mb macht ihr eigenes ding, anstatt sich mit der dimb-unterschriftenaktion objetiv/neutral für die biker einzusetzen, bekommt die mb-aktion jetzt auch einen esgehtgegendenkonkurrenten-charakter und verliert für mich zumindest an ernsthaftigkeit.

die rote karte ist natürlich ein knaller. inwieweit die ebenfalls mögliche online-abstimmung rechtens ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen (ich dachte immer, unterschriftenaktionen müssen handschriftlich vorliegen??)

viel mehr knaller sind dann natürlich aber 3 sachen:
1. die feststellung des herrn tourismusasessors, dass nur wege über 1.800 hm betroffen seien
2. dass es derzeit keine sperrungen gibt
3. dass die rote mb-karte gegen das trailverbot am gardasee ist

warum?
zu 1) in der kürze kann ich jetzt nur zum trentino-lagogebiet schreiben: das würde ausschliesslich den mte altissimo und mte baldo betreffen! der nächsthöhere mte stivo oder auch casale sind unter 1.800 hm! 

zu 2) bereits seit mindestens letztem jahr stehen auf inzwischen fast allen traileingängen der velo-flanke bike-verbotsschilder mit dem logo des sat (trentiner alpenverien) und der tourismusbehörde des trentino und lagos

zu 3) wo bleibt der rest ...




die bike hat sich aus den gegen-aktionen ziemlich zurückgezogen. naja, wer sägt sich schon den ast ab, auf dem er sitzt. hätt ich auch nicht das grosse problem damit, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig was von seriösem journalismus schreibt, die situation trotz sehr guter gebietskenntnis und hintergrundinformation verharmlosen würde und v.a. auf den letzten seiten einen schönen bericht über das winterziel lago bringt, erstaunlicherweise auch, dass bei den hotels das des herrn tourismusasessors an 1. stelle steht ...
(hatten wir aber schon, denke mattesm ...)




kann die aussage jemand bestätigen, dass in dem gesetz und der näheren ausformulierung irgendwo was steht, dass ausschliesslich wege über 1.800 n.n. vpn den sperrungen betroffen wären? 
wie ist denn die höhensituation ausserhalb des lago-gebietes? 
vom gefühl würd ich jetzt auch mal sagen, dass die meisten wege unter 1.800 verlaufen?




bin mit meiner meinungsbildung noch nicht fertig, aber mein bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass mich da jemand bzw einige verarschen wollen ...
deswegen: www.dimb.de aufsuchen und sich die unterschriftenliste ausdrucken, sammeln und zurückschicken!!! auch wer nicht am lago radelt, das könnte trittbrettfahrer auf den plan rufen ....


und auch ja: ich freu mich auch diesen jahreswechsel am lago zu sein  
1.1. mit den telemarker am stivo, mehr braucht's nicht


----------



## amerryl (10. November 2005)

Also ich kann das ganze Gedöns hier auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Es gibt bedeutent schönere Reviere um MTB zu fahren.

Gardasee  
Von mir aus sollen, Sie doch.


----------



## kh-cap (10. November 2005)

amerryl schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann das ganze Gedöns hier auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> Es gibt bedeutent schönere Reviere um MTB zu fahren.
> 
> Gardasee
> Von mir aus sollen, Sie doch.




genau und von dem gesparten geld (anfahrtskosten, überteuertes essen und cappus) kaufe ich mir neue biketeile 

im ernst. nichts hilft mehr als den nächsten trip nicht nach italien zu machen. weicht aus. zwei jahre und es wird entgegengekommen. kompromisse wird man eingehen müssen. es kann nicht sein, dass alle wege für biker frei sind. auch die wanderer müssen zu ihrem recht kommen. und es ist halt ein problem auf wegen die sehr schmal sind, wenn wanderer auf biker treffen. 

kh-cap


----------



## MATTESM (10. November 2005)

thread einfangen....
1. es geht nicht um den gardasee. es geht um das trentino. ohne es sicher wissen zu können deutet heute mehr darauf hin, dass relevante sperrungen v.a. in anderen bedeutenden regionen des trentino das biken eingrenzen werden. 

2. bitte nicht immer die unterschiedlichen spieler in einen topf werfen. es gibt die offiziellen accessoren für tourismus natur sport (und diese für trento und für jede gemeinde). diese sind diejenigen, die offiziell das gesetz vorantreiben, vertreten sollen oder wollen. dann gibt es solche interessensgruppen wie die hoteliers, die shops, etc, die natürlich grundsätzlich gegen das gesetz, v.a. aber gegen die art des vorgehens und der schlechten kommunikation sind, aber nicht gut organisiert auftreten. und dann gibt es die mittlerweile privatisierte tourismus-marketing-fraktion, die sich bemüht z.b. am lago projekte "pro biker" anzustoßen und zu promoten (am lago InGarda mit chef sign meneghelli, letzterer also nicht accessor der commune, sondern "vermarkter"). hier sind grundsätzlich eine menge positiver ansätze zu sehen. dass die unglücklich agieren ist eine andere sache. 

macht glaub ich sinn sich immer wieder vor augen zu halten, wer hier mit welchen interessen "schach spielt". verallgemeinernde kommentare im sinne von "der lago ist bös" bringen hier m.E. wenig. 

weitermachen!!!  -> mit konkreten anfragen natürlich 

..m..

p.s. der kleine film zur sentiero della pace tour in 2005 ist fertig und wird in kürze im netz verfügbar sein. der zeigt eine menge traumtrails, die zu 70% von der aktuellen diskussion bedroht sind und nicht am lago stattfinden... vielleicht motivation für den einen oder anderen hier mit konkreten fragen an die gemeinden aktiv zu werden.


----------



## dertutnix (10. November 2005)

amerryl schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann das ganze Gedöns hier auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> Es gibt bedeutent schönere Reviere um MTB zu fahren.
> 
> Gardasee
> Von mir aus sollen, Sie doch.



da hast du durchaus was richtiges gesagt. 
leider aber den falschen schluss gezogen! 
gardasee istnichtgleich trentino! 
trentino kann aber für gebiete, die tatsächlich probleme haben oder meinen eins zu haben, ein vorreiter sein. und dann wäre es ziemlich egal, ob das in italien, österreich, deutschland, frankreich, schweiz, wales, kroatien oder oder oder wär'.

deswegen hilft es, flagge zu zeigen!
evtl auch mal vom lago und dem trentino wegzubleiben, das ist evtl. eine massnahme. 
eine unterschrift oder ein mail ist unschädlich und hilft dem bikesport in der zukunft!




anderes thema: der hinweis im interview macht mir sorgen: es gibt gebiete in den dolomiten, die v.a. wandertourismus haben ...
klasse auch der hinweis, dass die umsetzung ein kommunikationsproblem sei. wobei nicht das amüsierende anfangsmail mit den bikegrills gemeint war, sondern die tatsache, dass die umsetzung zu früh an die öffentlichkeit geraten ist ... liegt so eine aussage an einer diletantischen übersetzung? mich würde mal interessieren, ob auf diverse antworten keine nachfragen von den journalisten kam???


hat jemand kontakt zu einem der verantwortlichen und könnte sie/ihn bewegen, hier im forum rede und antwort zu stehen?


----------



## m.a.t. (10. November 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> DIMBos werden vor Ort klären, welche Trails tatsächlich frei bleiben. Wir haben vor, eine Positivliste zu erstellen, die die Klassiker der jeweiligen Gemeinde enthalten soll und auch Vergleiche zu anderen Trails ermöglicht und damit im Zweifelfall eine analoge Positiv-Auslegung eines Trails zu erreichen.


Also das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. Im Trentino gibt es sicher tausende von Trails, die könnt ihr nicht alle lückenlos erfassen. Was ist, wenn ihr einen Trail überseht? Nicht alle haben Markierungen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich auch, dass es ein Akt vorrauseilenden Gehorsams ist. Der Herr Mellarini hat bisher nur sehr schwammig formuliert, was passieren soll. Meiner Meinung nach sind er und die Gemeinden jetzt gefordert, schnellstmöglich eine Liste an Trails vorzulegen, die sie sperren wollen!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall an einige Gemeinden un Hoteliers nochmal ein paar Mails rausschicken, dass ich endlich wissen will, was offen bleibt und was nicht. Hier muss man einfach weiter rumnerven, bis mal wirklich Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## bluemuc (10. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Also das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. Im Trentino gibt es sicher tausende von Trails, die könnt ihr nicht alle lückenlos erfassen. Was ist, wenn ihr einen Trail überseht? Nicht alle haben Markierungen.
> Grundsätzlich finde ich auch, dass es ein Akt vorrauseilenden Gehorsams ist. Der Herr Mellarini hat bisher nur sehr schwammig formuliert, was passieren soll. Meiner Meinung nach sind er und die Gemeinden jetzt gefordert, schnellstmöglich eine Liste an Trails vorzulegen, die sie sperren wollen!
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall an einige Gemeinden un Hoteliers nochmal ein paar Mails rausschicken, dass ich endlich wissen will, was offen bleibt und was nicht. Hier muss man einfach weiter rumnerven, bis mal wirklich Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen.
> ciao, matthias



weiter nachhaken ist gut. wird die gemeinden wachhalten. 

die sache mit dem vorauseilenden gehorsam seh ich anders:

das gesetz besteht. die umsetzung liegt nun offensichtlich bei den gemeinden. was ist falsch daran, diesen gemeinden unterstützend fordernd hilfe anzubieten, indem wir ihnen sagen, um welche trails es uns geht? das genau hat die fraktion der mtb-gegner nämlich andersrum auch schon getan und wir wären wahrlich dumm, wenn wir hier nicht versuchen, aktiv einzugreifen und gegenzuwirken. 

der ein oder andere "vergessene" trail ist derzeit meine allerkleinste sorge... bei guter zusammenarbeit, die aber erstmal entstehen muss, kann man sicher auch noch nachbessern.

es ist möglich, mit behörden zu reden und zusammenzuarbeiten. ein sehr gutes beispiel sind die trail-arbeiten der dimb-ig in münchen an der isar. 

aber das funktioniert nur, wenn wir den leuten etwas anbieten. nämlich die innerhalb der dimb zum glück vorhandenen sach- orts- und landeskenntnisse. mit der entsprechenden toleranz, diplomatie und verständnis für den anderen. in italien ist z.b. sehr sehr wichtig, dem anderen stets die möglichkeit des "fare bella figura" zu erhalten, das gesicht zu wahren.... 

und an diesem punkt geb ich zu bedenken, dass wir nicht vergessen sollten, dass wir etwas wollen. wir versuchen grad, an der umsetzung eines gesetzes eines fremden staates zu feilen...... man stelle sich das mal andersrum vor.....  führt vom thema weg, ist aber für den hinterkopf vielleicht nicht schlecht. 

ich glaube nicht, dass jeder damit betraute gemeindemitarbeiter im trentino glücklich ist, dass er jetzt dieses wunderbare gesetz lokal bearbeiten darf..... und demzufolge wird die bereitschaft, sich mit den belangen der mtbler zu beschäftigen, unter umständen gering sein. da würde auch mancher deutsche beamte den weg des geringsten aufwandes gehen, weil er keine ahnung hat, was überhaupt ein trail ist....... 

also, was liegt näher und verspricht mehr erfolg, ihnen unsere hilfe zu bieten und damit für uns das bestmögliche herauszuholen??? 

ich mag nicht auf die trails in den dolomiten und am lago verzichten. und dafür spring ich gern auch mehrmals über meinen schattenstolz und biete an, statt zu fordern. 

wenn ich erreichen will, dass sich jemand mit meiner welt beschäftigt, muss ich ihn für meine welt interessieren, im besten fall begeistern.

wir können das. ich kann das. es hat schon oft funktioniert im kleinen. warum nicht auch im großen?

und daher werde ich WEITERMACHEN!!!


----------



## ekkko (10. November 2005)

hab in einem (aus heutiger Sicht nur als amüsant zu bezeichnenden) Kettler Mountainbikeatlas von 1989 gestern Abend noch den Tremalzo gefunden. Bebildert, natürlich mit Schutzblech, ohne Helm, mit Shorts, T-Shirt und Turnschuhen...
Beschreibung (Auszug): nicht sehr steil, dafür aber 18km lang.
Da der Tremalzo teilweise über der Steilheitsgrenze des neuen Gesetzes liegt, frag ich mich immer noch, welche Fachleute diese Werte empfohlen haben.
(Nur mal so nebenbei)

Wir müssen weitermachen.
Auch wenn manche hier meinen, Gardasee, was soll's, es gibt genug andere Reviere... Mögen sie von mir aus Recht damit haben. Aber sie irren sich, wenn sie meinen, daß dieses Beispiel nicht Schule machen könnte. Zumal dies nicht irgendein Revier ist, sondern das psychologische MTB-Herz Europas.


----------



## Adrenalino (10. November 2005)

Nach - hunderten? - von Mails habe ich heute - oh Wunder - meine allererste ( !!!!! ) Antwort bekommen, man lese und staune.

Wollen die uns verarschen? Hier der Text, es kommt mir so vor als ob die Mails der vergangenen Wochen einfach zusammengeschnippelt wurden:

_*Sehr geehrter Bikerfreund des Trentino, 


wir haben Ihre Mitteilung  gemeinsam mit vielen anderen  bezüglich der Ausübung des Mountainbikesports in unserer Region erhalten. Besonders viele Nachrichten erreichten uns von Besuchern des Gebiets um den Gardasee. Zuallererst sind wir über diesen Interessensbeweis und die Würdigung unseres sportlichen Tourismusangebots natürlich sehr glücklich und können nur versichern, dass uns diese enorme Anzahl von E-Mails vor allem dazu antreibt, unsere Arbeit mit noch mehr Präzision und Ausgewogenheit zu erfüllen, um auf diese Weise der so demonstrierten Bedeutung des Mountainbikesports im Trentino und seinen vielen Anhängern gerecht zu werden. 

Eine wichtige Einleitung und anschließend einige genauere und hoffentlich klare Erläuterungen, die darauf abzielen, die Dinge nach einigen Tagen ungerechtfertigter Panikmache wieder zurechtzurücken. In dieser Zeit ging nämlich ein wahres Medien-Tamtam durch die Websites, das allerdings mehr mit den Emotionen des Gehörten, als mit den wirklichen Tatsachen zu tun hatte. 

Im Trentino muss niemand, weder heute noch morgen, bei der Ausübung des Mountainbikesports vor Verbotsregelungen oder Einschränkungen kapitulieren: Diese Tatsache kann unter anderem auch von Hunderten Radsportfans bestätigt werden, die auch die letzten Tage der Saison auf den Trassen des Gebiets der Basso Sarca oder des Ledrotals genießen. 

Die Autonome Provinz von Trient hat in Zusammenarbeit mit Fachleuten, dem SAT (Tridentiner Alpenverein) - Sektion des italienischen Alpenvereins, welche für die Instandhaltung der Alpenwege zuständig ist - sowie den Gemeinden des Trentino die Prüfung einer Reihe von Vorschriften eingeleitet (diese werden in ihrer definitiven Fassung wahrscheinlich erst ab Sommer 2007 gültig). Ziel ist der Schutz der sensibelsten Gebiete unserer Hochgebirgswelt entlang der kritischsten Strecken der Gebirgswege, die sich vorwiegend in den hoch gelegenen Regionen befinden. Dies dient dem Zweck, im Interesse von allen - uns Einwohnern, den Gästen, den Sportlern, den Bikern aber vor allem unseren Kindern - eine Gesamtqualität unserer Umwelt zu garantieren und die besonders gefährdeten Gebiete im größtmöglichen Ausmaß vor Umweltschäden zu bewahren. 

Auf diese Weise soll die unkontrollierte Ausweitung der übertriebensten und extremsten Arten des Montainbikens (Downhill, Freeride) auf diesen Gebirgswegen verhindert werden. Diese sind vor allem in einer Höhe von 1800/2000 Metern, wo die Vegetation unter großen Schwierigkeiten in einem äußerst fragilen und empfindlichen Mikroklima wächst, besonders anfällig für Beschädigungen. 

 Wie kann dieses sicherlich von allen geteilte Ziel erreicht werden? Sicherlich nicht durch eine Verbotspolitik, sondern durch Vertrauen auf die Selbstkontrolle, das Verantwortungsbewusstsein und den Gemeinsinn eines jeden Naturliebhabers und natürlich auch jedes Mountainbikers. Nicht zu vergessen ist dessen Bereitschaft für ein friedliches Zusammenleben mit den Wanderern, die als Besucher der Bergregion die gleichen Rechte besitzen. 

 Über zwei Parameter (20% Steigung und Platzbedarf des Mountainbikes quergestellt), die vom Team der Fachleute überprüft wurden, ist besonders viel diskutiert worden. Diese Hypothesen dienten zur Erstellung eines vorstellbaren und objektiven Maßes, um damit einen physischen Raum darzustellen (bei einer eventuellen Begegnung zwischen Wanderer und Biker) sowie als Bezugnahme auf die Bodenverhältnisse. Vor allem bei den langen steilen Abfahrten, bei denen stark gebremst werden muss, graben die Räder des Mountainbikes tiefe Rillen in den Boden, die dann bei Regen zu richtigen Erosionen führen. 

 Es ist klar, dass unser Ziel ohne die tatkräftige und überzeugte Mitarbeit der Biker nicht erreicht werden kann: Aus diesem Grund möchten wir anstelle einer Verbotspolitik durch die Einbeziehung des italienischen Radsportverbands und anderer qualifizierter Gesprächspartner und Kenner des Mountainbikephänomens eine gemeinsame Befürwortung dieser Entscheidungen erreichen. 

Wir befinden uns daher noch immer in der Phase der Vorschläge und Überprüfungen, die mit den verschiedenen zuständigen Stellen des Gebiets ausgearbeitet werden müssen. Wer also das Trentino im Sattel eines Mountainbikes erkunden möchte, kann auch weiterhin völlig beruhigt sein (und ist natürlich herzlich willkommen). Es erwarten ihn mehr als 6000 km für den Verkehr gesperrte Waldwege, 200 auch als Singletrack markierte Trassen, die jeden Frühling hergerichtet werden oder die Routen der großen Überquerungen von Tal zu Tal (an erster Stelle steht hier die Transalp Challenge) und die Strecken der internationalen Treffen (vom Nontal ins Ledrotal, in den Dolomiten des Fassatals und von San Martino). 

Hören Sie also nicht auf die auf unangemessene Weise vorgebrachte Panikmache und planen Sie ruhig Ihre Fahrten für das kommende Frühjahr. Sie können sicher sein, dass Sie wie immer herzlich empfangen werden, um in einem idealen Ambiente Ihre liebste Sportart auszuüben. 


Tiziano Mellarini 
Landesrat für Tourismus 
Autonome Provinz Trient * _ 

.....sülz.......

Wat soll man davon halten?


----------



## carmin (10. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> kann die aussage jemand bestätigen, dass in dem gesetz und der näheren ausformulierung irgendwo was steht, dass ausschliesslich wege über 1.800 n.n. vpn den sperrungen betroffen wären?


Wo hast Du diese Aussage her? Wenn aus dem Interview mit Mellarini: Ihn habe ich jedenfalls so verstanden, dass er die 1800--2000 Meter nur als Grenze zum "Hochgebirge" genannt hat, wo die Vegetation empfindlich sei und die Wege erosionsgefährdeter. Demnach mache ein Bikeverbot dort besonders Sinn. Auf eine Freigabe aller Wege unter 1800 Meter zu kommen ist gewagt. Zumal da ja wieder andere Argumente kommen (Schutz der Wanderer)...



			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Im Trentino gibt es sicher tausende von Trails, die könnt ihr nicht alle lückenlos erfassen. Was ist, wenn ihr einen Trail überseht? Nicht alle haben Markierungen.
> Grundsätzlich finde ich auch, dass es ein Akt vorrauseilenden Gehorsams ist.


Kaum. Den Sinn der Positivliste sehe ich (zumindest) *nicht* darin, dass sie dem Biker ein Katalog sein soll, in dem er jedesmal nachschauen muss. Sondern sie soll einfach Schluss machen mit der Interpretiererei. Wenn aus dem Gesetz in Verbindung mit dem Protokoll klar hervorgeht, dass ein Trail steiler 20% oder schmaler als ca. 1.80m gesperrt wird (vorbehaltlich eigens genehmigter Ausnahmen), Herr Mellarini und andere aber etwas völlig Anderes erzählen, dann muss eine der Quellen falsch sein. An konkreten Beispielen könnte man das festklopfen.

Es wäre gut, wenn zu dieser Liste durchaus nicht nur "Klassiker", auf die viele ein Auge haben, enthält, sondern auch einige abgelegene aus dem gesamten Trentin, mit der expliziten Aussage, dass das nur Beispiele sind und keine Wunschliste. Vollständigkeit wäre unnötig und ggf. sogar kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (10. November 2005)

ich hab das von Adreanlino zitierte mail auch erhalten, wortwörtlich. netter serienbrief, gefüllt mit allgemeinen phrasen zur beruhigung der gemüter.  

aber immerhin wird er an einer stelle doch etwas konkreter:


			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> _*Auf diese Weise soll die unkontrollierte Ausweitung der übertriebensten und extremsten Arten des Montainbikens (Downhill, Freeride) auf diesen Gebirgswegen verhindert werden. *_


aha. danke für die pauschale und negative bewertung eines ganzen teilbereichs des bikesports...  

angesichts der tatsache, dass ich trotz mehreren wochen bikeferien am lago auf den harten, technisch anspruchsvollen trails (601, dalco usw.) so gut wie keine andern biker (und im übrigen auch so gut wie keine wanderer) angetroffen habe, frage ich mich doch etwas, was steckt wirklich dahinter? 
hab ich ganz zufällig in all den jahren die in bezug auf naturschutz und konfliktpotential mit wanderern wirklich heiklen trails verpasst? 
oder wo bittesehr findet diese 'unkontrolliere ausweitung? statt?

oder gehts möglicherweise gar nicht "nur" um fr/dh? immerhin ist der in diesem gesetz verwendete ansatz (fahrradbreite und 20% gefälle) jedenfalls völlig untauglich, um die freerider und downhiller "auszusieben", von dieser regelung wäre wohl jeder biker betroffen, wenn er sich nicht grad ausschliesslich auf forststrassen beschränkt. (und deswegen fährt keiner ins trentino)

aber was solls... vor jahren, als die ersten bikeverbote um arco rum aufkamen, hab ich auf der suche nach alternativen festgestellt, dass der spruch "warum in die ferne schweifen, wenn das gute liegt so nah" durchaus für freeride in der schweiz gelten darf. mittlerweile kenne ich diesseits der landesgrenzen eine ansehnliche anzahl von trails, die den besten gardaseetrails mehr als nur das wasser reichen können.
von daher sag ich mir, wenn die mich nicht mehr wollen, fahr ich da halt nicht mehr hin, fertig. dann lass ich mein geld lieber in der schweizer bergbeiz meines vertrauens liegen...  da bin ich nämlich willkommen, und das ist mir auch was wert.

gruss pat


----------



## hubabuba (10. November 2005)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen weitermachen.
> Auch wenn manche hier meinen, Gardasee, was soll's, es gibt genug andere Reviere... Mögen sie von mir aus Recht damit haben. Aber sie irren sich, wenn sie meinen, daß dieses Beispiel nicht Schule machen könnte. Zumal dies nicht irgendein Revier ist, sondern das psychologische MTB-Herz Europas.



Ja, bitte weitermachen. Sonst fallen die ganze Biketouristen über unsere Reviere her. Nauders ist ja jetzt schon bald so ein SchickiMicki-In-Spot wie der Lago.
Ihr am Lago, wir im Rest der Alpen. So wars gut und so wärs in Zukunft auch gut.


----------



## bluemuc (10. November 2005)

... und wenn dann da, wohin alle ausweichen, das gleiche passiert, dann weichen wir weiter aus. bis wir wieder bei uns vor der haustür stehen....

und dann?


----------



## bluemuc (10. November 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Nauders ist ja jetzt schon bald so ein SchickiMicki-In-Spot wie der Lago.



warum machst du dann werbung dafür???


----------



## dertutnix (10. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du diese Aussage her?



aus der mountain bike:
Panikmache, sagt dazu Tiziano Mellarini, Assessor für Tourismus im Trentino. Lediglich die unkontrollierte Ausweitung der übertriebensten und extremsten Arten des Mountainbikens solle auf Gebirgswegen in einer Höhe von über 1800 Metern verhindert werden. Dort nämlich, so Mellarini, wachse die Vegetation unter großen Schwierigkeiten in einem äußerst fragilen und empfindlichen Mikroklima und sei deshalb besonders anfällig für Beschädigungen. 




			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf eine Freigabe aller Wege unter 1800 Meter zu kommen ist gewagt ...


da hast du nicht unrecht, aber es steht einfach so da ...




			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach mache ein Bikeverbot dort besonders Sinn.



warum? wir reden hier ja von wegen und nicht vom fahren abseits der wege!
wenn es um erkennbare/nachvollziehbare/erklärbare ... ökologische gründe geht, soll man bitte die konsequenz ziehen und das gebiet komplett sperren! 
in diesem zusammenhang immer den brione zu bringen, ist einfach peinlich! biotop?!?? bis zur mitte vom hang bauen sie oliven an (inkl schädlingsbekämpfung!) und oben steht eine monströse antennenanlage inkl der kompletten beschickung und versorgung! und dann sollte man doch bitte auch klar machen, dass es sogar von offizieller seite einen ausgewiesenen bikeweg gibt, der sicher nur einen kurzen trailanteil besitzt, aber dennoch beworben wird!




			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zumal da ja wieder andere Argumente kommen (Schutz der Wanderer)...


altbekanntes thema, brauchen wir wohl nicht wieder aufwärmen. deswegen wundert es mich ja auch nicht, dass sie die wege nicht wegen der konflikte sperren, sondern zum schutze der biker. das lässt sich doch hervorragend verkaufen.

in dem zusammenhang mal gedanken über hotspots am lago:

ponale (v.a. im umgebauten weg von riva bis zur gabelung)

pianaura (ausschliesslich auf höhe der kletterfelsen im untersten bereich, wobei es hier eine wunderbare alternative gibt, also die weiterfahrt durch die kalkabraumhalde und dann "kletterfelsenregion" sinnvoll umgangen werden könnte)

brione? eigentlich nicht

baldo-flanke (von der gondel die komplette schulter richtung norden, ist aber für biker ausser einer fantastischen aussicht unter radspezifischen gesichtspunkten "nicht besonders wertvoll", tw der weg unterhalb der gondel)

weitere vorschläge, bitte auch von den dolomiten und der brenta etc


----------



## hubabuba (10. November 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> warum machst du dann werbung dafür???


es ist eh schon zu spät. Die Spähtrupps haben ihre Duftmarken gesetzt, das Hochgejubele in der Bikezeitschriften ist ohrenbetäubend und die Horden fallen ein. Da kannste nichts mehr machen. Wie die Heuschrecken.
Und SchickiMicki-In-Spot ist an sich keine Werbung. Das ist eine Warnung wie z.B. Alpen-Pass-verstopft-mit-holländischen-Wohnwagengespannen.


----------



## carmin (10. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> carmin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das musst Du den Tiziano fragen... Mein Satz war ja nur indirekte Rede.


----------



## summit (10. November 2005)

pat schrieb:
			
		

> angesichts der tatsache, dass ich trotz mehreren wochen bikeferien am lago auf den harten, technisch anspruchsvollen trails (601, dalco usw.) so gut wie keine andern biker (und im übrigen auch so gut wie keine wanderer) angetroffen habe, frage ich mich doch etwas, was steckt wirklich dahinter?
> hab ich ganz zufällig in all den jahren die in bezug auf naturschutz und konfliktpotential mit wanderern wirklich heiklen trails verpasst?


Anscheinend fährst Du zu wenig Forstpiste   - die hohen Geschwindigkeiten *hier* sind tatsächlich ein Sicherheitsproblem, sowohl für die Biker selbst als auch für Fußgänger (von der Natur ganz zu schweigen!).

Ich frag da auch regelmäßig nach, hab bislang jedoch keine Antworten erhalten, die über Befindlichkeiten und Vorurteile hinausgehen. Vielleicht kann kh-cap präzisieren welches Problem er meint, wenn er verallgemeinert schreibt:


			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> [...]auch die wanderer müssen zu ihrem recht kommen. und es ist halt ein problem auf wegen die sehr schmal sind, wenn wanderer auf biker treffen.


 




			
				pat schrieb:
			
		

> von daher sag ich mir, wenn die mich nicht mehr wollen, fahr ich da halt nicht mehr hin, fertig. dann lass ich mein geld lieber in der schweizer bergbeiz meines vertrauens liegen...  da bin ich nämlich willkommen, und das ist mir auch was wert.


So einfach ist es halt nicht. Diese pauschalen Behauptungen (Schutz der Biker vor sich selbst; Schutz der Wanderer und der Natur vor Bikern) richten sich gegen *alle Biker*. Und die daraus resultierenden pauschalen Verbote, festgemacht an Breite und Neigung, werden Vorbildcharakter haben, insbesondere wenn sie aus einer Region kommen, die weltweit als MTB-Hochburg gilt. Die "Thelers" sind leider überall!

Armin


----------



## fsr_rider (10. November 2005)

DH-Ralli schrieb:
			
		

> Da auch Wege mit Steigungen > 20% betroffen sind, betrifft es eben nicht nur die Trailbiker, sondern auch die absoluten Klassiker-Routen (Tremalzo, etc.). Ausserdem gibt es bei vielen anderen Touren mal ein Stück mit geringerer Breite.



Noch mal: Der Tremalzo als absoluter Klassiker ist nicht(!) betroffen, nur die Apshaltierte Nordseite liegt im Trentino. Auch Limone, Malcesine,... liegen nicht im Trentino und sind nicht betroffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsr_rider (10. November 2005)

n!c0 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts denn wirklich Alternativen zu den Trails um den Gardasee ????
> 
> .. mit vergleichbaren Landschaften, Klimaverhältnissen etc..
> 
> ...




Nur eines von vielen Beispielen (nur kruz, sonst gibt es wieder Ärger wegen OT): Die Ecke um Lugano (Tession) rum. Verbotene Wege sind mir nicht bekannt. Die Lage ist ähnlich südlich wie der Gardasee, auch am See. Ausgangsorte im Tal liegen auf 200 bis 300 Meter über Meer, also auch recht tief.

Details:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=186337&highlight=Tessin


----------



## gokke (10. November 2005)

In vielen Beiträgen sehe ich das die loide nacher BIKE schreien......Liebe Loide die kratzt das nich n bischen,die ziehen ihr Festival ab ,leiten hunderte von Bikern über die Trails (So sehen diese dann auch noch aus),greifen die Kohle ab...ja die kriegen Kohle von Riva ,damit sie das Festival dort abhalten,irgendwann bietet Bardolino mehr Geld dann wird man in der BIKE lesen ,das neue geheime Trails in der Gegend von Bardolino entdeckt worden sind und dann geht das da weiter.
Noch eine Woche nach dem Festival sieht der Tremalzo aus wie ein Tremüllzo,alles voll mit gelpackungen etc,räumt das einer vonner BIKE wech......ne ,das sind alles Beiträge dazu das sich irgendwelche Krampfhirne Gedanken zu neuen Gesetzen machen....


ersma
Gokke


----------



## Da Freerider (10. November 2005)

oh man ! das is echt sch...  der gardasee is einfach die geilste freeride location der ganzen welt..(wenn ihr mich fragt) ich werd mich auf jedenfall dafür einsetzen ....   das is echt nich ok... was haben die sich dabei nur gedacht....


----------



## n!c0 (11. November 2005)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eines von vielen Beispielen (nur kruz, sonst gibt es wieder Ärger wegen OT): Die Ecke um Lugano (Tession) rum. Verbotene Wege sind mir nicht bekannt. Die Lage ist ähnlich südlich wie der Gardasee, auch am See. Ausgangsorte im Tal liegen auf 200 bis 300 Meter über Meer, also auch recht tief.
> 
> Details:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=186337&highlight=Tessin




Also meiner Erfahung nach am Gardasee bin ich auch schwer beeindruckt.
Bin mit meiner Truppe momentan in der Tourplanung Mai 2006. Nach diesen ganzen Threats sind wir der Meinung nächstes Jahr diesmal nicht zum Gardasee, sondern Richtung Frankreich zu fahren. Dort soll es wohl auch interesannte Trails, Lifte etc. geben, halt alles was das Biker Herz begehrt.
Also unterm Strich, denke ich auch, ob Gesetz hin oder her, eigentlich gibt das gerade nur Anlass mal andere nette Flecken von Europa kennenzulernen und Erfahrungen zu sammeln statt immer nur die Norh Lake Garda Trails zu fahren...
oder?


----------



## kh-cap (11. November 2005)

@armin mann:
gerne. es ist halt eine tatsache, dass es eng wird, wenn wanderer und biker auf wegen aufeinandertreffen, sehr schmal sind (eben die singletrails). ein weiteres sicherheitsproblem ist es ja wohl, wenn dies vor, respektive hinter kurven passiert und/oder in sehr steilen passagen. 
aus diesen gründen halte ich die regelung mit der bikebreite (bei uns gibt es die 2m regelung !!!!) und dem 20 % gefälle für sehr sinnvoll.
es gibt in der region ja genügend wege. meiner meinung nach sollten wege die diese kriterien erfüllen für alle freigegeben werden. die anderen nur für biker oder wanderer.
das wäre eben ein kompromiss. es gibt halt unterschiedlich "nutzer" der region und alle haben das gleiche recht sich dort aufzuhalten. da dies aber anscheinend nicht für alle, auf allen wegen, gefahrlos geht, muss man regelungen finden.
kh-cap


----------



## dertutnix (11. November 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> ... es gibt halt unterschiedlich "nutzer" der region und alle haben das gleiche recht sich dort aufzuhalten. da dies aber anscheinend nicht für alle, auf allen wegen, gefahrlos geht, muss man regelungen finden.



ok, armin hat dich gefragt, du hast geantwortet. 
das sollte es aber dann zum thema "nutzungskonkurrenz" bitte in diesem thread auch gewesen sein. weiter zum thema "trentino"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (11. November 2005)

Sorry dertutnix, da muss ich doch noch weiter machen...  (gehört aber auch eng zum Thema)


			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> da dies aber anscheinend nicht für alle, auf allen wegen, gefahrlos geht


Genau, das *"anscheinend"* ist der Punkt. WENN es tatsächlich so WÄRE, dass wir Biker die Wanderer reihenweise umnieteten oder auch nur erschreckten, würde ich mich nicht gegen eine Regelung, die ein vernünftiges Miteinander herbeiführt, sperren. Aber der Punkt ist doch gerade, dass diese Argumente nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Wie Flo, Armin uva bereits gesagt haben,

sind auf vielen Bikepisten so gut wie keine Fußgänger unterwegs (da zu unattraktiv),
sind auf typischen Wandererstrecken entweder kaum Biker unterwegs (da zu schwer), oder die Strecken würden ohnehin nicht unter das Verbot fallen (da zu breit und flach)
über einzelne, zu identifizierende "Hot Spots" kann man diskutieren. Solche Sperrungen gibt es aber bislang auch schon, und offenbar gehen die nicht immer darauf zurück, dass da vorher etwas "hot" war. Es scheint bislang auch noch niemand in der Lage gewesen zu sein, einen überzeugenden Hot Spot zu benennen (?)

Also, gibt es diese reihenweisen Zusammenstöße? Tiziano Mellarini sagt ja, jedes Jahr gebe es viele Unfälle zwischen Wanderen und Bikern, so dass sogar der Hubschrauber kommen müsse. Ist das so? Ich kenne die Lokalpresse nicht, aber es wäre doch zu erwarten, dass dann zumindest ab und an was im Polizeibericht steht? Kann da jemand, der häufiger vor Ort ist und so seine Kontakte hat (MATTESM zB), mal recherchieren? Oder in der Unfallstation nachfragen, wie viele Wanderer da mit Reifenabdrücken eingeliefert werden?

Wie gesagt, wenn diese Argumente stimmen sollten, würde ich ja tatsächlich in Depressionen verfallen. Aber der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass da ein Problem herbeigeredet wird, *welches nicht existiert.* Im Gegenteil, die wenigen meiner Begegnungen mit Wanderern liefen bislang mindestens neutral, wenn nicht gar freundlich und humorvoll (bis zum Anbieten von Wein) ab. Und diese Dame beispielsweise hat sich sogar noch ganz bekümmert entschuldigt, dass sie ins Bild gelaufen ist (ich hab mich herzlich dafür bedankt, dass sie ins Bild gelaufen ist ):





(Man beachte das DIMB-Trikot, sorgt gleich für eine entspannte Atmosphäre )


----------



## summit (11. November 2005)

sorry dertutnix, ich antworte hierzu auch noch einmal kurz, zumal sich für mich das Thema "Nutzungskonkurrenz" nicht vom Thema "Trentino" trennen lässt, schließlich wird es auch hier einmal mehr als Auslöser verkauft. Wenn wir in dieser Angelegenheit weiterkommen wollen, müssen wir uns gerade diesen Fragen stellen bzw. gerade diese Fragen stellen, vgl. auch





			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Vielleicht weiß SAT, wo es konkret stört.....
> 
> Es wäre jedenfalls _taktisch_ gut, wenn man HotSpots finden würde (und wenn´s nur zwei sind, auch gut), damit man eben argumentieren kann, daß wir wissen, daß es ganz vereinzelt knirscht und daß dort Lösungen gefunden werden müssen, aber daß man dafür eben _keinen_ Paragraphendschungel eröffnen muß.


 *Also fragen wir * (ich kann leider kein Italienisch) *doch den SAT nach den HotSpots und konkreten Problemen!*, nachdem Meneghelli, Bassetti und Mellarini immer nur ausweichen und beschwichtigen  






			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> es ist halt eine tatsache, dass es eng wird, wenn wanderer und biker auf wegen aufeinandertreffen, sehr schmal sind (eben die singletrails).


Unbestritten! Ebenso wie es eine Tatsache ist, dass es eng wird, wenn Wanderer und Wanderer auf Wegen aufeinandertreffen, die sehr schmal sind. Worin genau liegt nochmal das **Problem**? Möchtest Du in logischer Konsequenz auch die Rucksackbreiten beschränken oder Einbahnwege für Fußgänger einführen?





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> ein weiteres sicherheitsproblem ist es ja wohl, wenn dies vor, respektive hinter kurven passiert und/oder in sehr steilen passagen


Beweisführung durch Fußaufstampfen? Erzähl uns doch lieber mal was Konkretes aus Deinem reichhaltigen Erfahrungsschatz. An welchen engen und steilen Stellen bestimmter Wege gibt es konkret welche Sicherheitsprobleme zwischen Wanderern und Bikern? Oder von welchen (Un)Fällen zwischen Bikern und Wanderern auf welchen Wegen (breit oder schmal, steil oder flach) hast Du zumindest schon mal  gehört oder gelesen? 

Ich teile Deine Aussage natürlich in so fern, dass es grundsätzlich ein (Sicherheits)Problem darstellt, wenn rücksichtslos oder in unübersichtlichen Passagen zu schnell gefahren wird. Das hat allerdings nur insofern etwas mit Breite und Steilheit eines Weges zu tun, dass breite und gut ausgebaute Strecken Rasertum und Rücksichtslosigkeit geradezu herausfordern, was sich auch in den Unfallstatistiken niederschlägt. Aber offensichtlich verlassen sich Leute wie Du oder Herr Mellarini im MB-Interview lieber einmal mehr auf ihren "gesunden Menschenverstand" 

Außerdem ist es unbestritten, dass es für alle Beteiligten an bestimmten Knotenpunkten lästig wird, wenn sich zu viele Wanderer und Biker einen Weg teilen müssen. Daraus dann aber **pauschale Verbote** *für eine ganze Region* abzuleiten sowie eine grundsätzliche Trennung der beiden Nutzergruppen zu fordern (wie Du es weiter unten machst), ist genauso unlauter wie Bassettis *einziges* Brione-Beispiel auf die Frage der "bike", ob Biker wirklich mehr kaputt machen als Wanderer.





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> aus diesen gründen halte ich die regelung mit der bikebreite (bei uns gibt es die 2m regelung !!!!)


weil das mit den 2m auch in der bike steht? 
Du meinst also aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es in BaWü eine "2m Regelung" gibt, wäre sie auch sinnvoll?





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> und dem 20 % gefälle für sehr sinnvoll.


Halten wir also fest, Deiner Meinung nach sinnvoll:
1. weil "es eng wird"
2. insbesondere wenn das (dass "es eng wird") "hinter kurven passiert und/oder in sehr steilen passagen".

Bitte stelle hier den Zusammenhang mit der Praxis im Allgemeinen und im Speziellen her, ich kann das aus meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung (zum Glück) nicht.





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt in der region ja genügend wege. meiner meinung nach sollten wege die diese kriterien erfüllen für alle freigegeben werden. die anderen nur für biker oder wanderer.
> das wäre eben ein kompromiss. es gibt halt unterschiedlich "nutzer" der region und alle haben das gleiche recht sich dort aufzuhalten. da dies aber anscheinend nicht für alle, auf allen wegen, gefahrlos geht, muss man regelungen finden.


Was genau und wo (schmal/breit/steil/flach) geht "anscheinend nicht für alle, auf allen wegen, gefahrlos"? Wenn es diese (einzelnen) Passagen/Wege/Bereiche tatsächlich gibt, warum sollte es dann einen "Kompromiss" darstellen, *alle* Wege mit bestimmten Kriterien, die an Breite und Neigung festgemacht werden, für Biker zu sperren?

pat hat die typische Vorgehensweise bei solchen "Kompromissen" schon einmal sehr gut beschrieben.

Armin


----------



## carmin (11. November 2005)

Das wollte ich auch nochmal dick unterstreichen und mit ein paar fetten *!!!* versehen, denn das kam bislang noch viel zu kurz:


			
				bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich erreichen will, dass sich jemand mit meiner welt beschäftigt, muss ich ihn für meine welt interessieren, im besten fall begeistern.
> 
> wir können das. ich kann das. es hat schon oft funktioniert im kleinen. warum nicht auch im großen?


Wir sehen die Leuten vor Ort noch viel zu sehr als Gegner. Die maßgeblichen Stellen (Provinzverwaltung) müsste uns aber mindestens neutral gegenüber stehen, und handeln wohl nur deshalb so einseitig, weil sie eben einseitiger Lobbyarbeit ausgesetzt sind. Es ist an uns, aufzuklären,auf Fundierung zu drängen und für unsere (ja, natürlicherweise subjektive) Sicht der Dinge zu sensibilisieren.

Ich bitte, das bei Anschreiben zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## dertutnix (11. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sehen die Leuten vor Ort noch viel zu sehr als Gegner.



immer dieses pauschale denken ...
leider aber bei vielen wohl wahr!

zum thema "nutzungskonkurrenz": ich habe auch mein grösstes problem mit der aussage von kh-cap. wollte aber bewusst nicht drauf eingehen, um die diskussion nicht ausufernd zu lassen und auch, da das thema in anderen threads ja schon ausführlich und kontrovers diskutiert wurde.

es gibt immer nutzungskonkurrenzen! und wzar auch innerhalb einer gruppe, wir brauchen also gar keine "feindbilder" ausserhalb der eigenen fraktion suchen. wenn ein biker auf einem schmalen weg entgegenkommt wird es nun mal eng. man muss sich arrangieren. meist gelingt dies auch, und das hat weniger was damit zu tun, dass der andere den gleichen sport ausübt, sondern schlicht an einem zusammenspielen nach einigen verhaltensregeln!
das schöne ist, dass dies auch kein bikespezifisches problem ist! es gibt diesen nutzungskonflikt nahezu überall: 2 leute vor einer kasse, 2 leute vor einem freien sitzplatz im bus etc etc
hier jedesmal die grosse verordnung zu formulieren überfordert wohl auch unseren juristenapparat.

trotzdem ist es natürlich richtig, dass ein zusammenleben auch nach "spielregeln" funktionieren muss, tw. sind diese regeln "überlieferte" verhaltensregeln/kodexe, tw. werden sie in gesetzen umgesetzt. ob es allerdings mit einem rechtlichen hintergrund besser wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln! wir haben eine stvo, wir haben ein stgb, trotzdem passieren verbrechen und ist im strassenverkehr vieles im argen.
ergibt sich also die frage, was kann eine verordnung/gesetz verändern? verbessern oder verschlimmbessern diese fixierten vorgaben? 
stellt sich die frage, ob sich der mensch durch ein derartiges gesetz verändern wird. einige werden es akzeptieren, andere werden es je nach ihrem gusto interpretieren. 
ich stelle mal folgende these auf: durch ein gesetz oder die ausformulierung in der hier diskutierten weise wird sich nichts ändern! warum? angenommen es existieren diese unfälle/probleme, dann wird es auch danach noch probleme geben! vielleicht werden sie dann an anderen stellen passieren bzw geschildert. fakt ist, wenn etwas stören soll, dann stört es! 
selbstversuch: 
1. fahre objektiv angepasst auf einem schmalen weg und begrüsse freundlich die entgegenkommende person, kläre offen, wie ihr aneinander vorbeikommt und wünsch noch einen schönen tag. 
2. fahre objektiv zu schnell auf einem schmalen weg einer person entgegen und herrsch diese an, sie solle zur seite gehen, du wärst ja wohl der stärkere
3. fahre objetiv angepasst auf einem schmalen weg, eine person kommt dir entgegen. du schaust verbissen/sauer/grantig und machst auch keine anstalten, den 1. schritt zu machen
dies liesse sich noch deutlich länger ausmalen. denke es ist klar, worauf es raus geht, das grundsätzliche miteinander umgehen! und da nehm ich mir bei all der oberflächlichkeit gerne immer wieder die amerikaner zum beispiel, die dich mit einem herzlichen "hallo", "wie geht's dir", "isst es nicht ein fantastischer tag" o.ä. beim treffen ansprechen. bei uns im gebirge hat es früher immer auch den gruss gegeben, ähnlich ja auch dem rennradfahrer und dem mopedfahrer. inzwischen schauen die meisten bei einem treffen durch dich durch als gäbe es dich nicht ...
was verschenkt man, wenn man den anderen höflich/freundlich behandelt? v.a. auch dann, wenn man die person vermutlich nie wieder sehen wird. nix! also imemr schön freundlich sein, kurzen plausch, gemeinsamkeiten finden! wir alle wollen uns doch in einer faszinierenden umgebung aufhalten und geniessen das. der eine halt mit einem rucksack auf dem rücken, aus dem er oben auf dem gipfel seinen schirm rauszieht, der andere hat seine brotzeit und die wanderstecken drin, der 3. hat seine protektoren drin. gut fühlen will sich jeder, lassen wir doch jedem sein recht, fordern aber auch für uns, dass wir dieses denken haben dürfen.

vielleicht hilft auch das beispiel "schnee". der "skifahrer" hatten zu beginn der snowboardhysterie diverse probleme mit dem "snowboarder". meist hiess es "die pisten sind zu eng", "wir waren zuerst da", "das ist zu gefährlich", "die haben kein benehmen" etcetc. gemeinhin wird sowas als besitzstandsdenken und -wahren genannt.
und heute? man hat sich arrangiert. sicher gibt es immer wieder probleme. aber es fällt auf, dass man mit einander auskommt. warum auch, darf ich dem was verbieten, was ich für mich selber fordern darf?

so, genug philosophiert, geh jetzt biken


----------



## carmin (11. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Also, gibt es diese reihenweisen Zusammenstöße? Tiziano Mellarini sagt ja, jedes Jahr gebe es viele Unfälle zwischen Wanderen und Bikern, so dass sogar der Hubschrauber kommen müsse.


Das nehme ich zurück, da lieg ich wohl falsch 


			
				Tiziano Mellarini schrieb:
			
		

> Ci sono ogni estate incidenti, sempre dovuti ad errori individuali dei bikers non certo a scontri con escursionisti


----------



## KäptnFR (11. November 2005)

@Flo(dertutnix): wunderbares Statement!!!


----------



## summit (11. November 2005)

Tiziano Mellarini schrieb:
			
		

> Ci sono ogni estate incidenti, sempre dovuti ad errori individuali dei bikers non certo a scontri con escursionisti


Im Zusammenhang nachzulesen im Interview der MB:
4. Wenn ja, wo und wann passierte der Vorfall?
_Hier gibt es jedes Jahr Unfälle, die immer auf individuelle Fehler der Biker selber zurückzuführen sind, und meist gar nichts mit Zusammenstößen zwischen Wanderern und Bikern zu tun haben. Die Ursachen sind sind in übertriebener Risikofreude zu suchen und ziehen regelmäßig Helikoptereinsätze der Bergwacht nach sich. Uns geht es darum, allen unseren Gästen während ihres Aufenthaltes einen bestmöglichen Zugang zu unserer Landschaft zu bieten. Die Lebensqualität ist der Wert, aus der wir unsere Inspiration ziehen._



Ob der SAT eine Bergunfallstatistik ähnlich dem DAV pflegt (die nächste wichtige Frage an den SAT!)?
Zufällig gibts einen aktuellen Bericht hierzu im neuen DAV Panorama 5/2005:

_Bergwandern: risikolos!?
Eine Umfrage der DAV-Mitglieder zeigt, dass 90 Prozent regelmäßig wandern. Kein Wunder, denn die Berge locken mit frischer Luft, grandiosem Ausblick und einem Schuss Nervenkitzel auf ausgesetzten Steigen. Bergwandern ist gesund für den Körper und Balsam für die Seele. Aber so ungefährlich, wie man meinen möchte, ist es nicht! *Die DAV-Bergunfallstatistik zeigt, dass beim Bergwandern die meisten Unfälle geschehen  auch mit tödlichem Ausgang.* Hauptursache ist, mit mehr als 60 Prozent, das Stolpern, Umknicken oder Ausrutschen. Und wo liegt die Ursache fürs Stolpern? Überanstrengen sich die Bergwanderer, so dass gut koordiniertes Gehen nicht mehr klappt? Wird ihnen schwindlig auf ausgesetzten Steigen, was zum Ausrutschen führt? Liegt es an den viel zitierten Stöckelschuhträgerinnen im Gebirge? Oder sehen viele Bergwanderer mangelhaft?
Meinungen, woran es liegt, gibt es viele. Fundierte Antwortenleider keine. Deshalb untersuchen wir das Verhalten von Bergwanderern in diesem Sommer und Herbst. Handlungsempfehlungen soll dann die BergwanderCard geben, die wir auf Basis der Untersuchungsergebnisse erstellen werden. Mit der BergwanderCard kann der Bergwanderer sein Konditionsniveau und seine Trittsicherheit abschätzen. Dann wird die Idealtour bezüglich Länge und Ausgesetztheit ermittelt._
Quelle: DAV Panorama 5/2005 


Also Herr Mellarini und Konsorten, warum die Berge nicht gleich *für alle Besucher sperren*!?   

Armin


----------



## pulp (11. November 2005)

gokke schrieb:
			
		

> In vielen Beiträgen sehe ich das die loide nacher BIKE schreien......Liebe Loide die kratzt das nich n bischen,die ziehen ihr Festival ab ,leiten hunderte von Bikern über die Trails (So sehen diese dann auch noch aus),greifen die Kohle ab...ja die kriegen Kohle von Riva ,damit sie das Festival dort abhalten,irgendwann bietet Bardolino mehr Geld dann wird man in der BIKE lesen ,das neue geheime Trails in der Gegend von Bardolino entdeckt worden sind und dann geht das da weiter.
> Noch eine Woche nach dem Festival sieht der Tremalzo aus wie ein Tremüllzo,alles voll mit gelpackungen etc,räumt das einer vonner BIKE wech......ne ,das sind alles Beiträge dazu das sich irgendwelche Krampfhirne Gedanken zu neuen Gesetzen machen....
> 
> 
> ...




die marathonstrecke sah auch danach auch aus wie.... 
gut vielleicht habens ja noch weggemacht.


----------



## dertutnix (11. November 2005)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> _Bergwandern: risikolos!?
> Eine Umfrage der DAV-Mitglieder zeigt, dass 90 Prozent regelmäßig wandern. ... Bergwandern ist gesund für den Körper und Balsam für die Seele. Aber so ungefährlich, wie man meinen möchte, ist es nicht! *Die DAV-Bergunfallstatistik zeigt, dass beim Bergwandern die meisten Unfälle geschehen  auch mit tödlichem Ausgang.* Hauptursache ist, mit mehr als 60 Prozent, das Stolpern, Umknicken oder Ausrutschen. ... Meinungen, woran es liegt, gibt es viele. Fundierte Antwortenleider keine. Deshalb untersuchen wir das Verhalten von Bergwanderern in diesem Sommer und Herbst. Handlungsempfehlungen soll dann die BergwanderCard geben, die wir auf Basis der Untersuchungsergebnisse erstellen werden. Mit der BergwanderCard kann der Bergwanderer sein Konditionsniveau und seine Trittsicherheit abschätzen. Dann wird die Idealtour bezüglich Länge und Ausgesetztheit ermittelt._
> Quelle: DAV Panorama 5/2005



diese sätze muss man geniessen   





			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Also Herr Mellarini und Konsorten, warum die Berge nicht gleich *für alle Besucher sperren*!?



das wäre tatsächlich häufig das einzig probate mittel, um die empfindliche fauna und flora im hochgebirge zu erhalten!
das will aber natürlich keiner realisieren, blieben ja die gäste weg ... schlussendlich muss man sich auch mal klar machen, ob es bei aller unterstützung für ökologische massnahmen richtig sein kann, dass die rotweissgepunktete waldameise überlebt und keiner merkt's.
lassen wir die kirche im dorf! ein menschenverbot in empfindlichen gebieten ist durchaus sinnvoll, die unterschiedlichen kriterien des natur/landschaftsschutzes sind da ein hervorragendes beispiel. aber mensch sollte auch mal kapieren, dass der MENSCH teil der natur bzw des kreislaufes ist. es darf nicht sein, dass wir auf unsere umwelt nicht achten, die ist extrem wichtig für uns und es v.a. auch wert! trotzdem haben auch die menschen eine daseinsberechtigung!
ergo: hirn einschalten und auch mal um einen regenwurm rumfahren, über eine ameisenstrasse einen bunnyhop machen, die passierenden wanderer freundlich grüssen, den entgegenkommenden alpencrosser noch eine schöne und unfallfreie tour wünschen und einfach mit einem guten gefühl am abend den tag geniessen! ist gar nicht so schwer!
insofern bin ich auch irritiert, dass sie genau dieses bild in einer der schönsten bikeregionen nachhaltig beschädigen wollen, ob die wissen, was es heisst, wenn der lago seine unschuld verliert ...


----------



## ekkko (11. November 2005)

Da schreibt der Armin doch mal richtig wichtige Zeilen! ... und kam mir damit zuvor.

... und wenn es an manchen Stellen so ist, daß der Weg unter den Stollen leidet (wie gesagt, doch wohl eher da, wo viele fahren - und das sind nicht die extremen Strecken!), dann muß auch mal was am Weg ausgebessert werden.
Und wir reden ja nur von Wegen und nicht von offroad.
Das muß für die Fußgänger etc. auch gemacht werden. Und wenn ich bedenke, wie gerne die sich immer neue Abkürzungen suchen wäre da auch noch viel Aufklärungsarbeit nötig. Aber was soll ich da lamentieren...
Und wenn dem SAT das zu teuer erscheint, dann muß vielleicht auch die ortsansässige Beherbergungsbranche mit dazu beitragen - und wenn von deren Steuerabgaben ein Teil(-chen mehr?) dann mal dafür herangezogen werden muß. Andere Urlaubsregionen bauen auch Lifte und Skipisten und Wanderwege etc.
Das sollten einem die Gäste schon wert sein.
Das Geld für die Beschilderung sollte man dann besser für die Wege einsetzen. Und damit meine ich nicht, daß man (wie teilweise vor Jahren schon am Gardasee geschehen) Wegeabschnitte überproportional (oder überhaupt)ausbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (12. November 2005)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und wenn dem SAT das zu teuer erscheint, dann muß vielleicht auch die ortsansässige Beherbergungsbranche mit dazu beitragen - und wenn von deren Steuerabgaben ein Teil(-chen mehr?) dann mal dafür herangezogen werden muß. Andere Urlaubsregionen bauen auch Lifte und Skipisten und Wanderwege etc.
> Das sollten einem die Gäste schon wert sein ...


in der konsequenz würde das vermutlich auch bedeuten, dass die nutzung kostet. denn lifte sind i.d.r. nicht kostenfrei, die langlaufloipen werden auch immer mehr kostenpflichtig, ist dann vermutlich ein nächster schritt, dass bergwege was kosten. fragt man sich, warum der staat für sportplätze und -hallen geld für die allgemeinheit ausgibt, hier aber (ein-) spart?


----------



## ekkko (12. November 2005)

@ dertutnix:

Ich glaube nicht, daß es das zwangsläufig bedeutet. Dann müßten ja auch alle anderen Wege und Straßen jeweils Maut erfordern. Und ein Pickerl ans Rad oder den Wanderstock... 
Vorstellbar in Zeiten knapper Kassen, aber nicht gerade tourismusförderlich und auch stark überzogen in der Verhältnismäßigkeit (50m Dorfstraße neu zu asphaltieren dürfte wohl weit teurer sein, als im ganzen Wegenetz bei Bedarf einen Pfad partiell auszubessern). 
Obwohl - Kurtaxe zahlt man auch auf Nordseeinseln und...
*Das* will ich jetzt nicht vorgeschlagen haben!


----------



## summit (12. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> [...]lassen wir die kirche im dorf![...]


eben, den Schuh lass ich mir nicht anziehen. Radfahren/Biken/Freeriden/Downhillen auf vorhandenen Wegen ist kein Naturschutz und schon gar kein Umweltproblem! Selbst am "durch Biker übel zugerichteten" Brione ließe sich das vermutlich sehr gut darstellen.





			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> in der konsequenz würde das vermutlich auch bedeuten, dass die nutzung kostet.


nicht nur vermutlich, sie kostet Geld und/oder Arbeitskraft. Und wenn das mit dem Klimawandel so weitergeht, wird die Herstellung der Infrastruktur in den Bergen nach Starkregenfällen, Überschwemmungen, Murenabgängen, Felssturz durch Rückgang Permafrost usw. auch immer teurer werden.


*Nächste wichtige Frage an den SAT:* _Welche laufenden und zukünftigen Projekte zur alpinen Bergwegesanierung im Trentino bestehen oder sind geplant (Termine, Logistik...). Die Mountainbiker (locals, Besucher,...) würden sich hier gerne mit einbringen. Bitte machen Sie einen konkreten Vorschlag für ein erstes, gemeinsames Pilotprojekt!_


Armin


----------



## pulp (15. November 2005)

hi,

nen kollege von mir war vor 3 wochen am gardasee.
er fuhr anhand der map "Hiking And Bike Map M50K001 Nature Dynamics"
siehe http://www.lagodigardamagazine.com/index.asp?Menu=2&Sub=302
ein paar routen. (sind eigentlich alle trials drin in der nähe von riva/arcor)

er meinte er hat in vielen einstiegen nen schild gesehen das ausdrücklich diesen weg als erlaubt/bzw als mountainbike weg auszeichnet. (gelbe schilder glaub, nicht die grünen).

weiss da jemand was drüber ?

gruss pulp


----------



## dertutnix (15. November 2005)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ... er meinte er hat in vielen einstiegen nen schild gesehen das ausdrücklich diesen weg als erlaubt/bzw als mountainbike weg auszeichnet. (gelbe schilder glaub, nicht die grünen).



klingt interessant. ich kenn eigentlich nur die alten holzschilder/pfeile mit dem bikesymbol und der nummer und die beschilderung des grestatales (u.a. ronzo und st. barbara), wobei ich dort andere schilder im kopf hab.

kannst du deinen bekannten bitte nochmal nach den touren fragen? wär gut zu wissen, wo er gefahren ist und wo er die schilder gesehen hat. vielleicht hat er ja auch ein foto?

schon mal danke


----------



## MATTESM (15. November 2005)

derartige beschilderungen gibt es zunehmend bereits seit einiger zeit. die von InGarda promoteten strecken werden immer mehr auch durch schilder unterstützt, grundsätzlich natürlich einer der besten möglichkeiten, einen teil der biker zu "kanalisieren", und as mit einem positiven angebot. im zuge der hier schon geschilderten aufarbeitung der wegenetze (wird eine neue karte dazu geben) wird dies immer mehr geschehen. war vorgestern auf dem baldo und auch dort sind derartige routen bereits beschildert. 

..m..


----------



## Tilman (15. November 2005)

molokh schrieb:
			
		

> kennt sich da jemand rechtlich n bisschen aus?? ist das so ne art kommunalrecht? von italienischem recht hab ich echt überhaupt keine ahnung ...



Was meinst Du genau?

So, wie ich das sehe, gibt es das Landesgesetz v. 1993 in der gültigen Fassung und eine Ausführungsregelung (vergleichbar in Deutschland mit Landesgesetz und Durchführungsverordnung).


----------



## Dallas ITA (17. November 2005)

Hallo, bikers aus Deutschland, möchte fragen ob jemand von euch bei der Versammlung am 15. November in München dabei war, und ewentuell berichten kann was entschlossen wurde.

Danke Dallas und Pesciolina aus Bozen


----------



## carmin (17. November 2005)

Die Pressekonferenz am 15. November gab es nicht.
War wohl eine Ente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dallas ITA (17. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pressekonferenz am 15. November gab es nicht.
> War wohl eine Ente.


Es war zu erwarten, Achtung Freunde, lasst Euch nicht verarschen. Paßt auf, daß Sie nicht warten, daß Ihr den Urlaub vormerkt und das Gesetz fùr den Fahrverbot durchsetzen.


----------



## L.C. (17. November 2005)

Hallo,
durch dieses Forum habe ich von dem Gesetzesentwurf (?) erfahren, der hier für eine große Unsicherheit und Ärger verantwortlich ist.
Ich war heute auf der Messe "Fahrrad.Markt.Zukunft" in Leipzig, auf dem sich auch das Trentino als Bike und Urlaubsrevier präsentierte. In einem Gespräch mit den Repräsentanten ergab sich für mich folgende Situation:
- es handelt sich um einen Gesetzesentwurf
- Regelung zu minimaler Wegbreite (Fahrrad quergestellt)
- max. Gefälle von 20%
- die geltende Höhe über NN. beträgt 1000m

diese Fakten sind bekannt, soweit ich das hier alles nachvollzogen habe.

Interessant fand ich die Information, dass 
- jede Gemeinde das Recht zugesprochen bekommen soll, die Trails individuell    
  freigeben zu können, somit im Falle der Durchsetzung ein doch nicht zu unterschätzendes Hintertürchen offen bliebe (siehe Beitrag von Bluemic),
- etablierte und anerkannte MTB-Klassik Routen nicht betroffen sein werden.


Ich habe den Damen und Herren sehr deutlich mitgeteilt, dass die Entwickliung  
im Trentino hier in Deutschland nicht nur sehr kritisch beobachtet wird, sondern wir darum kämpfen werden, weiterhin in dieser Region Mountainbike fahren zu dürfen. 
Das Problem ist definitiv bekannt und das Gerangel der Interessengruppen vor Ort groß. Hoffentlich setzen wir uns durch.

Beste Grüße
L.C.


----------



## dertutnix (17. November 2005)

l.c.   

für mich stellt sich aber gerade durch die aussage, wonach die kommunen die ausnahmen beantragen können, das hauptproblem, heisst das doch im umkehrschluss, dass zunächst ALLE entsprechenden wege für die radfahrer gesperrt sind und NUR auf speziellen antrag davon ausgenommen werden können. wer mit einer verwaltung was zu tun hat, weiss, dass derartige "begehren" i.d.r. aufwendig und langwierig sind ...
für den lago seh ich da das wenigste problem (ich wiederhole mich!), bauchweh bekomm ich halt in gegenden ausserhalb des "lago", da ich nicht sehe, dass dort die wirtschaftskraft der biker ähnlich gesehen wird.


in diesem zusammenhang kann ich dallas ita nur zustimmen! die angekündigte pressekonferenz, die extra für die deutschen in münchen am 15.11.2005 angekündigt war, entpuppt sich als ente ...
mich würde interessieren, was der grund war, diese abzusagen bzw in keiner art und weise tatsächlich zu betreiben! hm ...


----------



## yellow_ö (18. November 2005)

Es wird also erstmal auf Duldung der nicht gestatteten Befahrung hinauslaufen,
und die paar Leute, die nach einem Sturz tatsächlich eine Bergung benötigen,
 spielen später in der Sendung "zahlt meine Krankenkasse die Kosten in Italien oder nicht" mit, 
wenn sie Pech haben.


----------



## Dallas ITA (18. November 2005)

L.C. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> durch dieses Forum habe ich von dem Gesetzesentwurf (?) erfahren....
> 
> 
> L.C.


Hier handelt es sich nicht um ein Entwurf, sondern um ein Gesetz, das am 1. Mai 2005 Wirkung haben wird


----------



## alpi69 (18. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> in der konsequenz würde das vermutlich auch bedeuten, dass die nutzung kostet. denn lifte sind i.d.r. nicht kostenfrei, die langlaufloipen werden auch immer mehr kostenpflichtig, ist dann vermutlich ein nächster schritt, dass bergwege was kosten. fragt man sich, warum der staat für sportplätze und -hallen geld für die allgemeinheit ausgibt, hier aber (ein-) spart?



eine sehr, sehr gute frage.
die antwort ist wohl der mangelnde Lobbyismus der Biker (im Verhältnis zur Fussball-Lobby zm Beispiel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (18. November 2005)

Dallas ITA schrieb:
			
		

> Hier handelt es sich nicht um ein Entwurf, sondern um ein Gesetz, das am *1. Mai 2005* Wirkung haben wird



Back to the future


----------



## Tilman (19. November 2005)

*Phase 1*

Gesetz von 1993 macht alle Wege dicht (wenn sie es nicht vorher schon waren, dann spätestens seit 1993). Es gibt Duldung und spezielle Genehmigungen, aber nix Allgemeingültiges zugunsten der Biker.

Entspricht etwa dem bundesnaturschutzrechtllichen gesetzlichen Betretungsrecht, wo das Radfahren fehlt.

*Phase 2*

Gesetz/Verordnung(?) v. 2005 öffnet Wege mit durchschn. < 20% Steigung und Mindestbreite einer Fahrradlänge.

Entspricht etwa dem Landeswaldgesetz in Baden Württemberg

*Phase 3*

Gemeinden regeln das Nähere

Entspricht etwa dem Regelungsvorbehalt zugunsten der Gemeinden, der in manchen Ländergesetzen bei uns festgeschrieben ist.  

*Anmerkung*

......also alles ähnlich wie hierzulande. Sieht das jemand anders? Mal sehen, was sich nächste Woche auf dem Kongress in Wien klären lassen wird


----------



## dertutnix (19. November 2005)

leute macht mich nicht fertig, ich bin obrigkeitshorchend erzogen ... und 2005 war alles noch gut ... die umsetzung/auskleidung o.ä. geht los am 01.05.2006, können wir uns wieder auf dieses jahr einigen? danke


----------



## Spargel (19. November 2005)

Nicht so ganz: auf der HP des OeAV (www.alpenverein.at) steht was, daß in 2006 die bösen Buben nur verwarnt werden sollen, ernst wirds angeblich erst ab 2007. 
Also 2006 nochmal so richtig die Sau rauslassen.
Oder schön brav sein, daß weiter toleriert wird?

ciao Christian


----------



## AK13 (19. November 2005)

Spargel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so ganz: auf der HP des OeAV (www.alpenverein.at) steht was, daß in 2006 die bösen Buben nur verwarnt werden sollen, ernst wirds angeblich erst ab 2007.
> Also 2006 nochmal so richtig die Sau rauslassen.
> Oder schön brav sein, daß weiter toleriert wird?
> 
> ciao Christian



Solln Sie doch Ihren Tourismus kaputt machen. Dann trage ich halt mein Geld in eine andere Gegend!


----------



## ufp (19. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollte ich auch nochmal dick unterstreichen und mit ein paar fetten *!!!* versehen, denn das kam bislang noch viel zu kurz:
> 
> Zitat von bluemuc
> wenn ich erreichen will, dass sich jemand mit meiner welt beschäftigt, muss ich ihn für meine welt interessieren, im besten fall begeistern.
> ...


 Ich hab zwar nur Gedanklich zugestimmt, aber nachdem du es auch nocheinmal erwähnst, borge ich mir auch die drei Rufzeichen hierfür aus: *!!!*


> Wir sehen die Leuten vor Ort noch viel zu sehr als Gegner. Die maßgeblichen Stellen (Provinzverwaltung) müsste uns aber mindestens neutral gegenüber stehen, und handeln wohl nur deshalb so einseitig, weil sie eben einseitiger Lobbyarbeit ausgesetzt sind. Es ist an uns, aufzuklären,auf Fundierung zu drängen und für unsere (ja, natürlicherweise subjektive) Sicht der Dinge zu sensibilisieren.


Auch hier gebrauche ich die drei Rufzeichen als Zeichen der Zustimmung:*!!!*  . 

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## ufp (19. November 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> diese sätze muss man geniessen


Bitte da hätte ich noch etwas anzubieten, ein Brüller (Stichwort SAT):

Alpenvereine wollen zeitlich begrenzte Sperre der Pässe

Das Vorhaben, die wichtigsten Passstraßen Südtirols mit einer Maut zu belegen, veranlasst die alpinen Vereine der Region, Alpenverein Südtirol (AVS), CAI  Alto Adige und Società Alpinisti Tridentini (SAT) zu folgender Stellungnahme.

Bereits seit mehreren Jahren bemühen sich die Anrainergemeinden - und ganz besonders die Bürger - viel befahrener Passstraßen, den ausufernden Verkehr in der Hauptsaisonzeit zu reduzieren. Ziel dieser Bemühungen ist ein effizienterer Schutz der Natur und des Menschen vor gesundheitsschädigenden Abgasen und die Eindämmung der Lärmbelästigung.

Nun meldet sich die Südtiroler Landesregierung mit dem Vorschlag, dieses Ziel mit einer Mauteinhebung von 5,00  pro Tag erreichen zu wollen. Die obgenannten federführenden Vereine sind überzeugt, dass dieser Weg in die falsche Richtung führt.

Genau so, wie man mit der Erhöhung der Autobahngebühren oder der Treibstoffprei-se keine Verkehrsreduzierung erreicht hat, werden auch die Pässe dadurch nicht weniger befahren werden. Der niedrige Betrag ist sicher keine Hemmschwelle über die Pässe zu fahren, außer für jene, die finanziell nicht in der Lage sind diese Maut zu bezahlen, was ja wiederum ungerecht ist. Das Ziel kann nur erreicht werden, wenn für alle ein Fahrverbot gilt.

AVS, CAI-AA und SAT fordern die Gemeinden, welche innerhalb November 2005 ihre Stellungnahmen hinterlegen müssen, auf, sich ausschließlich für eine zeitlich beschränkte Sperrung der Pässe auszusprechen.

Die genannten Vereine befürworten eine Sperrung der Pässe für den Privatverkehr von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr, begrenzt in den Monaten Juni, Juli August und Septem-ber. Busse könnten während der Sperrzeiten den Dienst übernehmen.

Als Vertreter der bergsteigenden Bevölkerung müssen wir den freien Zugang zu den Bergen als Bürgerrecht unbedingt einfordern. Zeitbedingte Einschränkungen werden akzeptiert.

An die Südtiroler Landesregierung und an alle weiteren Entscheidungsträger geht daher der dringende Appell, den derzeitigen Vorschlag zur Mauteinhebung zu überdenken

Quelle: http://www.alpenverein.at/portal/Home/News/2005_11_10_Passsperre.php

Also, die Anrainer wollen den ausufernden Verkehr reduzieren. Ziel: effizienterer Schutz der Natur und des Menschen vor gesundheitsschädigenden Abgasen und die Eindämmung der Lärmbelästigung.

So weit so gut. 
Und weil der SAT so viel an ihren Wanderern gelegen ist, und an der Natur   , treten sie, wenn es denn überhaupt sein muß, für eine beschränkte Sperrung ein...

In bälde werden sie keine MTB in *"ihrem"* Revier haben, dafür wollen sie aber den Autoverkehr weiterhin.... 

Auch wenn durch die Maut die Pässe vielleicht nicht weniger befahren werden, so kann man doch das eingenommene Geld für Verbesserungsmaßnahmen  etc. verwenden! 

Wenn ich mir aber ansehen muß, dass es in vielen *Natur*gebieten schon Hütten gibt, wo man übernachten und fürstlich Speisen kann, dann frage ich mich, wie diese Hütten gebaut wurden, wie sie erhalten werden, wie die Betreiber dorthin kommen usw.?
Dann werden natürlich noch Wanderwege *"gebaut"* damit es der gemeine Wanderer besonders leicht hat, die *"Natur"* zu genießen. Und wem das noch immer nicht genug ist, der läßt sich dann mit der Gondel in die Natur befördern. Er steigt dann direkt vom Phaeton in die Gondel  ...

Ich hör schon auf ;-) ; ist ja auch nicht ganz On Topic.

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## ufp (19. November 2005)

Spargel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so ganz: auf der HP des OeAV (www.alpenverein.at) steht was


Ja, und *WAS* dort steht  !

# Generelles Fahrverbot  für Mountainbikes auf Wanderwegen

# Forststraßen dürfen befahren werden     

# Ferner *dürfen* Wege befahren werden, die weniger als 20% steil *und *durchschnittlich so breit sind, wie ein Fahrrad lang ist  .

Naja...


----------



## Tilman (20. November 2005)

......und was sich die Herrschaften im Alpenverein Südtirol*** selber per Ski oder Snowboard zutrauen, gilt aus Sicht anderer organisierter Bergfreunde wohl nicht für Biker. Unter

http://www.alpenverein.it/html/index.html -Jugend - Jugend-News

liest man jedenfalls 

_Im Zweifelsfall ziehe ich eher den risikoärmeren Weg vor. Letzten Endes muss aber jeder selbst seine Entscheidung treffen. Wichtig scheint mir, die Basis dafür, nämlich das Wissen über die Umstände (Schneelage, Lawinenwarnstufe, Gelände) und die Selbsteinschätzung (Können, Risikobereitschaft) in guten Einklang zu bringen._

Seltsam, seltsam!

***) ....wobei hingegen der Internet-Auftritt des ÖAV momantan streikt


----------



## MATTESM (21. November 2005)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> *Phase 1*
> 
> ......also alles ähnlich wie hierzulande. Sieht das jemand anders? Mal sehen, was sich nächste Woche auf dem Kongress in Wien klären lassen wird[/SIZE]



kongress? wer was wörüber wann? kannst du da mal info geben bitte?

beste grüße
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (21. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> kongress? wer was wörüber wann? kannst du da mal info geben bitte?
> 
> beste grüße
> ..m..



Siehe 

http://www.alpnatour.info/_pdf/tagung.pdf

und

http://alumni.boku.ac.at/weiterbildung/anmeldung/anmeldung_symposium.php


----------



## dertutnix (24. November 2005)

erfahrungswerte abfragen oder nochmal werbung für die aktion machen: 

wie läuft die unterschriftsaktion?

gibt's schon erkenntnisse?


----------



## carmin (24. November 2005)

Müssen die Listen am 30. Nov schon bei Clemens sein oder reichts, die da erst abzuschicken?

Die Händler gehen sehr unterschiedlich damit um: Der eine hängt das Anschreiben samt einer leeren Liste gleich neben den Eingang, damits jeder sieht, beim andern verschwindet die Liste im Haufen der übrigen Prospekte und Kataloge... 

Mal sehn, wie sich das auf die Zahl der Unterschriften ausgewirkt hat.


----------



## schlappmacher (24. November 2005)

Tag,

[size=-1] 





> erfahrungswerte abfragen oder nochmal werbung für die aktion machen:
> 
> wie läuft die unterschriftsaktion?
> 
> gibt's schon erkenntnisse?


 [/size] 

Aus dem Münchner NW: * bittl's * Radwerkstattmeister hat sich entschlossen, die Liste _ nicht _ auszuhängen. Vielen Dank für die späte Benachrichtigung und ein Boykott-Aufruf an dieser Stelle.  

In der Not hab ich die Liste beim Bäcker ausgelegt, aber viel kommt da wohl nicht mehr zusammen... 

Meld mich dann in zwei Wochen,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## X-Präsi (25. November 2005)

Hallo Leutz!

Hier in Wiesbaden wars sehr positiv gelaufen. Egal wo ich hinkam, war schon eine Liste unterschrieben worden und bereitwillig wurde eine zweite ausgelegt. Gehe nächste Woche die "Früchte ernten".

clemson hat bis jetzt über 500 Unterschriften erfasst. die Masse kommt erst nach dem 30.11. an. Schließlich reicht auch die Absendung *am 30.11.05 * aus!
Einige trudeln allerdings auch jetzt schon bei mir hier in der Geschäftsstelle ein. Die Rücksendeadresse war wohl nicht groß genug geschrieben 
Alles in allem werde ich von hier noch mal um die 400 beisteuern können.

Ein paar Tausend werden es wohl schon werden... bin aber selbst mal gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

am woe werde ich noch einmal einen erinnerungsnewsletter verschicken.


----------



## marco (25. November 2005)

@clemson: kann ich dir die liste per fax schicken?
marco

PS: endlich bin ich DIMB mitglied. Das volk brauch mehr DIMB und weniger politiker.


----------



## clemson (25. November 2005)

@marco,
kannste mir aber auch am 6.12 auf der praterinsel geben


----------



## MATTESM (26. November 2005)

Ich habe gestern lange mit sign. benini, presidente von InGarda in arco (d.h. der tourismus-gesellschaft, ex APT) gesprochen. 

Folgende infos von seiner seite: 

Alle infos zum neuen "regolamento" (also der präzisierung des 93er gesetzes) grundsätzlich natürlich bestätigt

Umsetzung bei den communen, diese hätten sich einschließlich der von arco zusammen um die umsetzung gekümmert und diese mit trento besprochen (das ist schon mal wichtig, weil arco ja bereits vor 2 jahren einen eigenen weg gehen wollte)

die viel zitierte karte, in der alle wege der region erfasst und klassifiziert werden, gibt es wirklich, sie ist insgesamt 6 kartenblätter groß, benini wollte / konnte sie mir daher nicht schicken, hat aber gern eingewilligt, bei meinem nächsten aufenthalt am lago mir diese karte zu zeigen. 

Grundsätzlich müssen laut seiner aussage wege, die zu sperren sind, auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden. Im umkehrschluss seien wege, so benini, die nicht als gesperrt gekennzeichnet werden, als offen zu betrachten. Habe ihm meine bedenken geschildert und erklärt dass der gesetzestext diese "aktivierung einer sperrung durch kennzeichnung" nicht vorsieht, er hat aber mehrfach erwidert dass dem so sei. Ich bat um eine offizielle stellungname die dies klarstellt, benini sagte mir daraufhin, dass er mir noch keine entsprechende geben könnte, man wäre da mit trento (mellarini und seine freunde) noch in der diskussion. 

Im bereich garda-trentino wird es zu sperrungen auf 2-4 wegen kommen. Alles andere würde offen bleiben. Diese sperrungen betreffen v.a. biotope (er nannte carobbi, das träfe also erwartungsgemäß die pianhaura trails, dort wo ohnehin schon die schilder stehen, die auf einen freiwilligen verzicht auf die befahrung hinweisen). Er bestätigte damit die info, die mir auch von anderen seiten bereits mehrfach genannt wurde. 

Das gesamte vorgehen sei mit trento auf der versammlung vor wenigen wochen auch so besprochen und abgesegnet worden (ich erinnere an den artikel zum "pilotprojekt" für mtb-regulationen im trentino)

Am kommenden Montag sei man in trento und würde dort die geplanten wege-tafeln beschließen (sollen holz-schilder werden, die also z.b. auf ein konkretes wege verbot hinweisen)

Meine bedenken aus versicherungstechnischer sicht hat er verstanden, da war deutlich dass dies nicht bedacht worden war, erklärte dass dies aus seiner sicht mit der regelung aktiv durch beschilderung gesperrter wege klar wäre 

Er schickt mir noch infos per fax, die mir zeigen sollen, dass die interpretation einer aktiven sperrung durch entsprechende tafeln (und nicht eines automatischen verbots auf basis der kriterien steigung und breite) richtig ist



wir bleiben da dran...

Beste grüße
..m..


----------



## taifun (26. November 2005)

Da kommen wir der Sache ja schon mal langsam näher!

DENKT NOCH MAL ALLE AN DIE UNTERSCHRIFTENLISTEN.........!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (26. November 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> DENKT NOCH MAL ALLE AN DIE UNTERSCHRIFTENLISTEN.........!




Haben gestern beim MTB-Stammtisch Rhein/Sieg auch mal gesammelt. Sind zwar nur bescheidene 12 Unterschriften geworden, aber die machen sich dieser Tage auch auf den Weg ...


----------



## dertutnix (26. November 2005)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> wir bleiben da dran...



danke für die info und dein engagement   
das liest sich ja jetzt mal nicht nur schlecht, gleichwohl ich allmählich garnix mehr glaube

und warum sie ausgerechnet die trails bei carobbi sperren wollen und das dann noch mit ökologisch sensiblem gebiet erklären, erschliesst sich mir nicht ...


----------



## X-Präsi (27. November 2005)

@ mattesm: 
wie schon per Mail ausgetauscht, müssen wir eine offizielle Verlautbarung bekommen, die die Beschilderungspflicht der Gemeinden zum Ausdruck bringt. 
Das Gesetz gibt diese Formulierungen in allen bekannten Übersetzungen nicht her.

@ splash: 
wenn uns 100 Listen mit je 12 Unterschriften erreichen, dann ist das doch auch schon was. Denke ohnehin, dass wir ein paar Tausend schon zusammen bekommen werden.


----------



## marco (27. November 2005)

was mich wundert ist, dass die trentiner über unsere email protest aktion mekkern, aber niemand, weder aus dem garda-trentino noch aus einer anderen region in trentino, über die "lokale bestimmungen" offiziell was gesagt hat.

Wie wir wissen, lokal darf man alle trails offen lassen. Warum dann nicht eine pressemitteliulung schreiben und die biker beruhigen? Z.b. aus dem Gardasee: wenn sie wirklich entschieden haben, kaum was zu sperren, warum kommunizieren sie es nicht offiziell? 

Wie immer, wenn die biker demokratisch protestieren, haben sie interessen, sind sie manipuliert, wissen sie nicht was sie tun, usw. Die politiker und ihre wähler aus dem trentino auf der anderen seite sind nebulöser denn je und einigen sie sich nur um einen feind zu finden, der schuld an alles ist. 

Über die lage kann ich nur kotzen.


----------



## carmin (28. November 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sie wirklich entschieden haben, kaum was zu sperren, warum kommunizieren sie es nicht offiziell?


Weil sie meinen, es mit den "Abwiegelungsmails" bereits getan zu haben?

Vielleicht verstehen sie nicht, dass wir aus den offiziellen Verordnungen und Protokollen etwas Anderes lesen? Vielleicht verstehen wir nicht, dass sich Italiener generell nicht so von Gesetzen jucken lassen?

Im Moment bin ich...

... kurzfristig optimistisch, denn wenn -- etwa durch Mattesms Kontakte oder die lokale Vermarktungsgesellschaft -- klar wird, wie viel wirtschaftliches Interesse dahinter steht, werden es die Verantwortlichen kaum auf einen Boykott ankommen lassen. Wenn es dann noch dazu kommt, dass gesperrte Strecken tatsächlich per Schild ausgezeichnet werden müssen, dürfte in den anderen Gemeinden abseits des Gardasees der Bikerverkehr nur selten mal so dicht sein, dass sich jemand genötigt sieht, da etwas zu sperren.

... mittelfristig pessimistisch, denn das Gesetz ist nun mal in der Welt, und auch wenn das Biken erstmal "nur auf dem Papier" kriminalisiert wird, kann sich nun jeder "Depp" darauf berufen und uns das Leben schwer machen. Im Zweifel (Rechtsstreit) zählt das geschriebene Wort sowieso ein bisschen mehr. Und weitere Verschärfungen hier wie anderswo sind zu erwarten.

... langfristig optimistisch, denn wenn man in Ö noch Mitte der Siebziger offiziell gar nicht in den Wald durfte, mit völlig abgefahrenen Argumenten, werden auch unsere Widersacher irgendwann begreifen, dass die Alpen eine Insel der Glückseligkeit wäre, würden alle ihr Auto stehen lassen und dafür beiken gehen  Es kann sich nur noch um Jahrzehnte handeln.


----------



## ekkko (28. November 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> 1)... Wenn es dann noch dazu kommt, dass gesperrte Strecken tatsächlich per Schild ausgezeichnet werden müssen, dürfte in den anderen Gemeinden abseits des Gardasees der Bikerverkehr nur selten mal so dicht sein, dass sich jemand genötigt sieht, da etwas zu sperren.
> 
> 2)... mittelfristig pessimistisch, denn das Gesetz ist nun mal in der Welt, und auch wenn das Biken erstmal "nur auf dem Papier" kriminalisiert wird, kann sich nun jeder "Depp" darauf berufen und uns das Leben schwer machen. Im Zweifel (Rechtsstreit) zählt das geschriebene Wort sowieso ein bisschen mehr. Und weitere Verschärfungen hier wie anderswo sind zu erwarten.
> 
> 3)... langfristig optimistisch, denn wenn man in Ö noch Mitte der Siebziger offiziell gar nicht in den Wald durfte, mit völlig abgefahrenen Argumenten, werden auch unsere Widersacher irgendwann begreifen, dass die Alpen eine Insel der Glückseligkeit wäre, würden alle ihr Auto stehen lassen und dafür beiken gehen  Es kann sich nur noch um Jahrzehnte handeln.


 
zu 1): Nee - Manche Gemeinden werden dies bestimmt als willkommene Idee aufgreifen und damit werben, daß ihre Wege nur für die Wanderer geöffnet sind...
zu 2): so isses leider. Und die Italiener sind nicht mehr so tutto eguale wie vor Jahren...
zu 3): Dein Wort in wohin auch immer. Bin ja eigentlich auch immer Optimist, aber so viel Realismaus muß man doch besitzen, daß man von den Ösis der Vergangenheit nicht auf die Menschheit der Zukunft schließen darf (nicht falsch verstehen, hab NIX gegen unsere Nachbarn). Und ich glaube nicht, daß unsere Zukunft von weniger Gesetzen und Restriktionen gespickt sein wird. 
Die Alpen für Autos zu sperren ist ein anderes Thema (und ich finde - keine Lösung). Aber wenn es dahin käme, dann wäre der Schritt nicht mehr groß, zu fordern, daß die Radler NUR noch auf den Passstraßen ihr Unwesen treiben dürfen... Keine verlockende Vision.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (28. November 2005)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alpen für Autos zu sperren ist ein anderes Thema (und ich finde - keine Lösung).


Lösung wofür? Und von Sperrung war nicht die Rede. Was ich sagen möchte: Wer den Alpenraum wirklich schützen will, sollte nicht erst bei den Bikern anfangen.

Wobei ich auch relativ sicher bin, dass sich in fünf oder zehn Jahren kaum einer noch wird leisten können, per Auto weitere Strecken zu fahren. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## ekkko (28. November 2005)

Ach ja - die Autokosten... wirklich ein anderes Thema.

:kotz: 
Daß man beim Alpenschützen nicht bei den Bikern anfangen sollte - da gebe ich Dir natürlich vollkommen Recht. Aber was das Sperren der Pässe anbelangt, so bezog sich das auch auf jene Diskussion, wie sie auf dieser Seite 29 ganz oben schon ebenfalls schon mal angesprochen wurde. Daß das ein Vorschlag von Dir wäre, wollte ich selbstverständlich nicht unterstellen!

Aus meiner Sicht heraus ist das genausowenig eine Lösung wie das Sperren der Trails für Biker. Aber - wie gesagt - ist halt doch ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Tilman (28. November 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> @ mattesm:
> wie schon per Mail ausgetauscht, müssen wir eine offizielle Verlautbarung bekommen, die die Beschilderungspflicht der Gemeinden zum Ausdruck bringt.
> Das Gesetz gibt diese Formulierungen in allen bekannten Übersetzungen nicht her..



Ich denke nicht, daß es eine Pflicht geben wird.

Aber es könnte die Möglichkeit für die Gemeinden geben, durch Beschilderung Wege im Sinne einer Verfügmarmachung von Gemeindeeigentum freizugeben. Ob das einer zusätzlichen Bestimmung/Ermächtigung bedürfte, weiß ich nicht, denke aber, eher nicht.

Es kommt sicher mit darauf an, ob das Gesetz v. 1993 so angelegt ist, daß


hier primär die Wege im eigentumsrechtlichen Sinne gemeint sind und die landschaftsbeordnende Komponente von sekundärer Bedeutung ist, dann s.o., 

es sich hier primär um eine landschaftsbeordnende Maßnahme handelte (....), dann wäre m.E. eine rechtliche Ermächtigung der Gemeinden, Wege freizugeben, erforderlich,

beides gemeint ist (.....), dann wie v.g.


----------



## MATTESM (28. November 2005)

es macht immer wieder spaß, rechtlich einwandfrei formulierte texte verstehen zu wollen... 

für nicht-juristen: ist es nicht so dass derzeit eine gesetzliche formulierung die sperrung zwar (vor-) definiert, deren umsetzung aber (letztlich auch aufgrund der fehlenden exaktheit der definition bzw. der messbarkeit) nicht wirklich umsetzbar ist? dahingehend gibt es doch nur 2 möglichkeiten, sperrungen wirklich durchzuführen: entweder die kriterien würden so weit präzisiert, so dass sie auch ohne beschilderung für jeden klar anwendbar wären. dies halte ich für nicht durchführbar. oder man müsste auf basis der theoretischen kriterien die praktische umsetzung per beschilderung nachvollziehbar machen. hierzu gäbe es die möglichkeit (a) grundsätzlich alle befahrbaren wege per beschilderung auszuweisen (umkehrschluss wäre dann überall da wo kein schild = verbot), oder eben die verbotenen wege auszuweisen (umkehrschluss: überall wo kein schild, da erlaubt). 

benini bestand mir gegenüber darauf, dass der letztere weg der wäre, den man (im falle garda-trentino) eischlagen würde. 

und nochmal: benini ist pro-tourismus, pro-biker, und er konnte / wollte mir nicht eine offizielle verlautbarung zur handhabung der sperrungen / nicht-sperrungen schicken. er hat es halt so erklärt und untermauert, indem er mir etwas über die derzeitigen aktivitäten und die besagte karte erzählte. 

@armin: oder versteh ich da etwa falsch? werde nochmals kontakt zu benini aufnehmen, schick mir bitte gern genaue angaben aus rechtlicher sicht, die ich in den gesprächen verwenden kann. 

..m..


----------



## luckystrike (30. November 2005)

Die neue Bike-Verordnung kommt einem Bike-Verbot am Gardasee nahe und ist vielleicht nur noch mit der unsinnigen einstigen italienischen Badeverordnung eines Provinzbürgermeisters vergleichbar(ich glaub´ es war in Biblione), nach welcher Badegäste ohne Idealfigur nicht mehr im Badeanzug am Strand spazieren durften. Ich will mir gar nicht die Auswirkungen auf die übrigen Regionen in den Alpen vorstellen, wenn so ein Negativ-Beispiel von Bürokratismus mal Schule macht. Bis zum Stichtag 1.5.06 gibt es also neben den üblichen Protesten, die vermutlich ins Leere gehen werden nur noch die Möglichkeit, bis dahin das Gebiet am Gardasee nochmal "ordentlich" zu nutzen, ehe dort ganzjährlich winterliche Ruhe einkehrt (zumindest aus Bikersicht). Irgendwann werden auch dort die Tourismusbüros bemerken, daß damit eine zahlungskräftige Clientel verloren geht.

Spass beiseite: auch eine Lockerung der Bestimmungen (z.B. Bikeverbot erst auf Wegen von 1/2 Radbreite und 25% Steigung) bringt uns als verantwortungsbewußte, aber eben auch die Herausforderung suchende Freerider nicht weiter. Damit die Proteste auch an die richtige Adresse gehen, müßte man gezielt die Hintergründe für eine solche Verordnung, wenn sie denn bekannt sind, analysieren. Es kann nicht sein, daß eine Handvoll Lokalpolitiker über das Schicksal einer ganzen Region bestimmen, ohne daß auch andere Interessensgruppen gehört worden sind. Falls diese Verordnung in Kraft tritt, bleibt nur noch der Trost, daß die Provinz Trentino an der Salurner Klause südlich von Bozen endet (leider ist auch Mezzocorona dann betroffen) und uns damit noch die tollen Trails in ganz Südtirol erhalten bleiben.


----------



## dertutnix (30. November 2005)

luckystrike schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es kann nicht sein, daß eine Handvoll Lokalpolitiker über das Schicksal einer ganzen Region bestimmen ...



sorry, aber dieses vorgehen ist in demokratischen systemen durchaus üblich ...






			
				luckystrike schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und uns damit noch die tollen Trails in ganz Südtirol erhalten bleiben.



tja, und da gibt es bereits ähnliche überlegungen ...


----------



## MiFu (30. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!!

Nicht nur am Gardasee wollen die Verantwortlichen die Biker vertreiben!
Es fängt doch überall die Diskussion an.
Die sprechen alle über die Umwelt und die armen Wandersleute! Ein Witz!!!!!!!
Zum Thema Umwelt:
Ich habe mal ein Interview in einem lokalen Radiosender durch Zufall mitbekommen, indem ein Forstbeamter meinte, das die Bäume sterben, weil die Biker die dicht und ständig an den Bäumen vorbeifahren den Boden so verdichten, das die Wurzeln nicht mehr atmen könnten und deshalb der Baum stirbt. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären 
Genauso sollten sich die Forstbeamten nicht soviel Mühe machen und Äste auf die Wege legen. Man fährt doch eh um das Hinderniss und schafft damit einen neuen Weg! (Notgedrungen) Da hat keiner was von!
Hat sich schon mal jemand einen Wald betrachtet, nachdem der Forstbeamte mit seinem riesen Träcker Baumstämme aus dem Wald gezogen hat!!
Danach sieht der Wald aus, wie ein Truppenübungsplatz für Panzerfahrzeuge.
Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Foto!
Zu den Wanderern kann ich nur eins sagen, wenn die mit Ihren nicht angeleinten Hunden durch den Wald rennen und dann völlig unentspannt hinter ihrem Hund her rennen, weil sie verpasst haben, diesen zu erziehen, ist das nicht unser Problem. Ich habe es schon am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie sich ein Wandersmann auf den Kopf seines Rottweilers gekniet hat und mich beschimpfte, ich würde so rasen und ich hätte hier nichts zu suchen. Der Rottweiler hätte wahrscheinlich nur mal an meinen Reifen gerochen, nachdem er mit dem Zähne fletschen aufgehört hätte. Übrigens hatte er keinen Maulkorb .Keine Sorge Jungs, die Geschichte ist nochmal gut für mich ausgegangen. Nur das zu dem Thema, wir würden die Ruhe der Tiere stören. 
Grundsätzlich hat die Mountainbikeszene bei diesen Leuten (Förster, Wanderer) einen schlechten Ruf! Warum auch immer! Klar gibt es auch rücksichtslose Biker, aber dies ist wohl die Minderheit.
Wenn man angefahren kommt und ruft oder klingelt, ist das wie bei einem aufgeschreckten Hühnerhaufen, die rennen von links nach rechts oder können sich garnicht entscheiden. Deshalb tut man gut daran, wenn man einfach an denen vorbeifährt, bis die das dann registriert haben, ist man schon wieder weg. 
Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, für die Wintersportler werden ganze Berghänge gerodet, auch wenn man damit die Gefahr eingeht, das vieleicht beim nächsten großen Regen, das ganze Dorf im Tal verschüttet wird. Hinzu kommen die Lifte, riesige Parkplätze, Straßen werden Autobahnmäßig ausgebaut. Ich spreche keinesfalls dagegen, jedem das seine, aber die sollen uns doch in Ruhe lassen.
Aber das ist die Macht des Geldes!! Wenn die Bikerszene immer größer wird und man irgendwann richtig Geld damit verdienen kann, dann dürfen wir uns auch wieder im Wald frei bewegen, so wie die Wandersleute! 
Gruß Micha


----------



## funkt (30. November 2005)

MiFu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!!
> 
> Nicht nur am Gardasee wollen die Verantwortlichen die Biker vertreiben!
> Es fängt doch überall die Diskussion an.
> ...


Hi Micha!
Einfach genial ... ich schließe mich deinen Ausführungen ohne Einschränkungen an. Du hast es perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht!   
Sers Tom


----------



## ekkko (30. November 2005)

Hi Micha,
Du hast da nochmals einige wichtige und richtige Punkte angesprochen.
Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, der Boden verdichtet sich. Da wir aber keine endlos breiten Wege platt fahren, dürfte der Einfluß auf die Wurzeln nur von untergeordneter Bedeutung sein (zumal die Wanderer genauso verdichten...).
In einem Punkt muß ich Dir aber widersprechen:
Nicht einfach an den Wanderern vorbei fahren ehe die was merken, sondern zur Not (zumal, wenn man von hinten kommt) das Tempo nicht nur rausnehmen und sich in aller Höflichkeit bemerkbar machen, sondern anhalten, damit sie eben keinen Grund haben sich zu erschrecken und dann noch einen größeren Hals auf uns aufbauen können... Rufen und Klingeln wird da oft falsch verstanden. Das geht auch behutsamer. OK? Ich hatte mit dieser Taktik zwar immer noch den einen oder anderen Hüpfer (wenn ich nicht gerade omalike langsam verzögerte), aber durchweg freundlich gesonnene Leute erlebt, da ich stets in gehörigem Abstand zum Stand kam und niemand einen Grund hatte, sich bedrängt zu fühlen.
In diesem Sinne (auch wenn's manchmal ätzend ist),
wir sind ja nicht im Krieg (und lassen den uns auch nicht aufdrängen!)


----------



## Tilman (1. Dezember 2005)

luckystrike schrieb:
			
		

> Damit die Proteste auch an die richtige Adresse gehen, müßte man gezielt die Hintergründe für eine solche Verordnung, wenn sie denn bekannt sind, analysieren. Es kann nicht sein, daß eine Handvoll Lokalpolitiker über das Schicksal einer ganzen Region bestimmen, ohne daß auch andere Interessensgruppen gehört worden sind.



Und nochmal:

Der Hintergrund ist das Gesetz v. 1993, das das Biken auf Wirtschaftswegen ganz ausschließt. Es ermächtigt aber die Provinz in Art. 22, näheres auch positiv für Biker zu regeln. Die Regelung von 2005 setzt diesen Art. 22 um, aber eben in einer untauglichen Form. Es geht hier rechtlich also nicht um ein Bike-Verbot, das es schon lange gibt, sondern um eine völlig mißratene Wege-Freigabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiFu (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo funkt und hallo ekkko!

Erst mal danke für Eure positive Resonanz!
Aber nochmal zu dem Frühwarnsystem für die Spaziergänger! 
Es ist doch eigentlich nur das äußere, was die Leute animiert zu sagen "die Raser" sobald man Trikot und Helm auf hat, ist man abgestempelt. Ich fahre eigentlich immer vorsichtig an Leute vorbei! Die sind aber schon genervt, wenn der achte Mann in der Reihe aus dem Weg gehen soll!!!!  Weil die haben ja die Wege gepachtet. Und wenn dann sich noch der kleine Pudel vor lauter Aufregung und gebell sich selbst fast an der Leine erhängt ist es ganz aus! Trotz meckerns, bedanke ich mich bei den Herrschaften! Die meinen dann aber, das ich es ironisch meine! 
Ich nehme Rücksicht aber ich sehe es nicht ein, das ich vor jedem Spaziergänger oder Wanderer halt mache und erst mal wegzoll bezahlen muß, damit man mich ohne Komentar durchläßt. 
Ich fahre im Fußgängerbereich normal und behandel sie normal, also sollen die sich auch normal mir gegenüber sich verhalten!
Was mich so tierisch ärgert, ist die Politik in Deutschland. Die sollen doch alle 
Spielplätze, alle öffentlichen Sportplätze, alle Freizeitheime und Bäder wegen Geldmangel schließen, den Bikern verbieten in den Wäldern zu fahren und den Downhillern (meistens Jugendliche)verbieten sich in den Wäldern Rampen zu bauen und sich dann beschweren, das die Jugendkriminalität so rapide ansteigt! Klar, wenn die Jugendlichen auf irgendwelchen öffentlichen Plätzen abhängen, Alkohol trinken, rauchen und nicht wissen wo sie hin sollen und null perspektive haben.
Nicht jede Familie hat Geld für Vereinsbeiträge!
Aber jetzt genug, schweife langsam vom eigentlichen Thema ab!
Laßt uns nach vorne schauen und auf die neuen Renntermine 06 warten!
Egal wie die Sperrungen am Gardasee aussehen werden, werde auf jedenfall wieder da sein zum Marathon, vieleicht auch noch ne Woche früher.
Bin ein Fan vom Gardasee und Umgebung!
Gruß Micha


----------



## bluemuc (1. Dezember 2005)

MiFu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ein Fan vom Gardasee und Umgebung!
> Gruß Micha



dann hast du sicher auch unterschriften gesammelt?


----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo MiFu,
deine Ausführungen haben meine Gedanken zu dem Thema ganz gut wiedergegeben. Die meisten Leute hätten am liebsten  Friedhofsruhe. Ich bin längst auch in dem Alter  und der Lärm von Kindern kann schon manchmal fürchterlich nerven. Manchmal will man in seinem Garten doch ein wenig Ruhe haben und nicht immer dem Gebrüll von Nebenan lauschen 
Allerdings triffst du mit deinen Ausführungen den Nagel auf den Kopf. Das Biken wird verteufelt und am Ende wundern sich allen wenn die Kids nix vernünftiges machen, sondern in der Langeweile Scheiß bauen. Bei uns in HH haben sie den Alsteranleger umgebaut. Früher mal ein Treffpunkt u.A. zum Skaten. Nu haben die zu ein super duper helles und sauteures Pflaster verlegt. Da das Zeug die Skates nicht aushält ist das Skaten nu´ bei Strafe verboten. Tolle Sache   
Genau da ist das Problem und verstehen werden die es nicht einmal wenn ich statt meine Aggressionen beim Sport abzubauen, Steine auf Demo´s schmeiße... Naja, ich wohl eher nicht mehr, ich hab das Alter zum Golfen 

Sorry, gehört nicht genau hier hin, hat aber doch entfernt was mit der Problematik zu tun


----------



## dertutnix (1. Dezember 2005)

zurück zum thema dieses threads: gibt's einen absolut letzten einsendetag??? ich hab heut nochmal ein paar mails an bekannte rausgelassen, die ich die woche über einsammeln kann. ist ja hoffentlich nicht sinnlos


----------



## bluemuc (1. Dezember 2005)

seit wann liegt hamburg im trentino???


----------



## bluemuc (1. Dezember 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> zurück zum thema dieses threads: gibt's einen absolut letzten einsendetag??? ich hab heut nochmal ein paar mails an bekannte rausgelassen, die ich die woche über einsammeln kann. ist ja hoffentlich nicht sinnlos





möcht ich auch wissen. ich warte nämlich auch noch....


----------



## Hegi (1. Dezember 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann liegt hamburg im trentino???



amburgo, prego


----------



## taifun (1. Dezember 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann liegt hamburg im trentino???



Karte verkehrtrum...???  


Alle UNTERSCHRIFTEN von Euch schon verschickt ??

 Wenn nicht wird Zeit


----------



## summit (1. Dezember 2005)

MiFu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ein Interview in einem lokalen Radiosender durch Zufall mitbekommen, indem ein Forstbeamter meinte, das die Bäume sterben, weil die Biker die dicht und ständig an den Bäumen vorbeifahren den Boden so verdichten, das die Wurzeln nicht mehr atmen könnten und deshalb der Baum stirbt. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären


Solche irren Behauptungen ("_Bäume sterben durch Biker_" usw.) immer gleich von den Leuten erklären und vor allem mit konkreten Beispielen aufzeigen lassen, die so einen Stuss verbreiten. Wie hieß dieser Forstbeamte in welchem Radiosender gleich nochmal?

Keine Ahnung was dieser Förster bei sich im Wald so treibt oder was ihn zu solchen Aussagen treibt oder ob er die Waldschadensberichte und deren Ursachen kennt - wer sich gerne über die massiven Naturschutzprobleme, hervorgerufen durch Land- und Forstwirtschaft informieren möchte, kann z.B. mal bei Frau Wessely vom Bund Naturschutz  nachfragen. Sie hat nicht nur jede Menge Beispiele invasiven Forstwegebaus auf Lager. Dabei muss sich dieser Wegebau noch nicht einmal so erosiv wie auf dem nachfolgenden Foto auswirken:








Sorry, aber so eine Verlogenheit k**** mich einfach an 
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (1. Dezember 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> zurück zum thema dieses threads: gibt's einen absolut letzten einsendetag??? ich hab heut nochmal ein paar mails an bekannte rausgelassen, die ich die woche über einsammeln kann. ist ja hoffentlich nicht sinnlos



letzter einsendetag, kann ich noch schlecht sagen.....theoritisch kurz bevor wir  die gespräche mit den verantwortlichen im trentino haben werden

sobald ich den weiß werd ichs posten

mfg
clemens


----------



## bluemuc (1. Dezember 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> letzter einsendetag, kann ich noch schlecht sagen.....theoritisch kurz bevor wir  die gespräche mit den verantwortlichen im trentino haben werden
> 
> sobad ih den weiß werd ichs posten
> 
> ...


----------



## dertutnix (1. Dezember 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> letzter einsendetag, kann ich noch schlecht sagen ...



ok, bloss bitte nicht vergessen, dass die listen ggf nochmal durchgesehen werden müssen und kurz vor weihnacht die zeit dann ggf knapp wird ...


----------



## clemson (1. Dezember 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ok, bloss bitte nicht vergessen, dass die listen ggf nochmal durchgesehen werden müssen und kurz vor weihnacht die zeit dann ggf knapp wird ...



spaßvogel...wußte gar nicht das die zeit vor weihnachten nicht knapp ist


----------



## Splash (1. Dezember 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Karte verkehrtrum...???
> 
> 
> Alle UNTERSCHRIFTEN von Euch schon verschickt ??
> ...



Shit - gehen morgen in die Post. Habs wegen neuem Rahmen heute total verpennt *schäm*


----------



## clemson (3. Dezember 2005)

so kleiner zwischenstand, inzwischen sind gut über 1000 unterschriften bei mir erfasst worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (5. Dezember 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> so kleiner zwischenstand, inzwischen sind gut über 1000 unterschriften bei mir erfasst worden



das gibt mal wieder nen dimb-orden am langen band für die ganze arbeit


----------



## taifun (5. Dezember 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> so kleiner zwischenstand, inzwischen sind gut über 1000 unterschriften bei mir erfasst worden


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (7. Dezember 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> so kleiner zwischenstand, inzwischen sind gut über 1000 unterschriften bei mir erfasst worden



200Sind von mir. Hab es in meiner Schule ausgelegt und auch noch meine Freundin motiviert Unterschriften zu sammeln. Irgendwie hab ich leider nur 23bekommen und sie 177 (!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Splash (8. Dezember 2005)

Xtreme-Powerrid schrieb:
			
		

> ...und auch noch meine Freundin motiviert Unterschriften zu sammeln. Irgendwie hab ich leider nur 23bekommen und sie 177 (!!!!!!!!)




Na - woran das wohl liegen könnte? *g*


----------



## Grinsekater (8. Dezember 2005)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Solche irren Behauptungen ("_Bäume sterben durch Biker_" usw.) immer gleich von den Leuten erklären und vor allem mit konkreten Beispielen aufzeigen lassen, die so einen Stuss verbreiten. Wie hieß dieser Forstbeamte in welchem Radiosender gleich nochmal?
> 
> Keine Ahnung was dieser Förster bei sich im Wald so treibt oder was ihn zu solchen Aussagen treibt oder ob er die Waldschadensberichte und deren Ursachen kennt - wer sich gerne über die massiven Naturschutzprobleme, hervorgerufen durch Land- und Forstwirtschaft informieren möchte, kann z.B. mal bei Frau Wessely vom Bund Naturschutz  nachfragen. Sie hat nicht nur jede Menge Beispiele invasiven Forstwegebaus auf Lager. Dabei muss sich dieser Wegebau noch nicht einmal so erosiv wie auf dem nachfolgenden Foto auswirken:
> 
> ...



das kommt mir bekannt vor....
teilweise sieht es bei uns im wald aus, als ob dort radladerrennen gefahren werden! und das nicht nur im sog. "nutzwald" sondern auch in einem bereich der als "naturdenkmal" von allen seiten gekennzeichnet ist. das ganze möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter ausführen sonst werd ich nur unnötig sauer...


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2005)

sorry, seit einigen tagen rumort es in mir, einer der gründe ist dieser trailer

solange biken in dieser weise auf nicht speziell ausgewiesenen bikepark-wegen passiert und auch noch mittels filmen/bildern etc als das wahre biken in die öffentlichkeit getragen wird, werden wir biker uns schwer tun, unsere position zu verbessern und als gleichwertige naturnutzer akzeptiert zu werden.

ob die entscheidungsträger im trentino solche steilvorlagen brauchen?
schärfer formuliert, soll irgendein entscheidungsträger irgendwo eine derartige vorlage überhaupt erhalten? und dabei ist es völlig egal, ob in der region bereits eine diskussion im gange ist oder nicht.

mir stellt sich die frage, was "eine schande" ist ...


----------



## el signor (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich kann dir da leider nicht Recht geben, denn das ist doch genau das was wir alle (na ja ok fast alle, ausser die die wieder den Asphalt- oder breiten Schotterweg runterdonnern) machen wenn wir dort unten unterwegs sind, oder?
Wenn Bike und Co solche Fotos (keine Videos) zeigen wird kein Aufstand gemacht oder ist es nur deswegen weil das Foto es nicht so rüberbringt?

Ich finde eher dass der Trailer uns alle zum Nachdenken anregen sollte, denn wer rutscht schon nicht einmal mit dem Hinterrad um die Kurve rum. 

Das einzige was mich stört ist das Droppen vom Felsen der nicht auf einem markierten Weg liegt, und da muss ich dir Recht geben.Denn das Fahren auf nicht markierten Wegen ist das schlechteste was es für die Natur geben kann.

Wenn  alle so wie diese Jungs unterwegs wären dann glaube ich hätten wir kein problem mit gesperrten Wegen, denn sie suchen sich einfach immer wieder neue heraus, anstelle immer nur die gleichen abzuschreddern.

MfG in der Hoffnung dass uns der Lago noch lange Zeit erhalten bleibt.


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2005)

el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Bike und Co solche Fotos (keine Videos) zeigen wird kein Aufstand gemacht oder ist es nur deswegen weil das Foto es nicht so rüberbringt?


woher weisst du, dass gegen ähnliche bilder kein aufstand gemacht wird? weil du nix drüber liest?




			
				el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde eher dass der Trailer uns alle zum Nachdenken anregen sollte, denn wer rutscht schon nicht einmal mit dem Hinterrad um die Kurve rum.


da sagst du sicher was richtiges. aber es bleibt einfach ein unterschied, ob du unabsichtig bzw als nothelf um die kurve das rad ziehst oder ob es jemand bewusst macht




			
				el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn  alle so wie diese Jungs unterwegs wären dann glaube ich hätten wir kein problem mit gesperrten Wegen, denn sie suchen sich einfach immer wieder neue heraus, anstelle immer nur die gleichen abzuschreddern.


mag sein, dass die jungs gut biken, das möchte ich gar nicht in frage stellen. ich frag mit allerdings, warum zeigen sie dann nicht feinste technik anstatt diletantisch und reisserisch um die ecke zu schrubben, abkürzungen zu fahren oder die hangböschungen zu rasieren?
schau dir den film an! wir waren über einige sequenzen von der fassung am 6.12. grossteils entsetzt. da der film auch in englisch und italienisch kommen wird, kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass der auch u.a. am lago zu kaufen sein wird. klasse marketingaktion für das biken. bin gespannt, was die angekündigte überarbeitung bringt, bei dem trailer bin ich nicht sehr zuversichtlich ...




			
				el signor schrieb:
			
		

> MfG in der Hoffnung dass uns der Lago noch lange Zeit erhalten bleibt.


da drück ich auch die daumen. primär aber drück ich die daumen, dass es wenige vom schlage der biker gibt, wie sie auf dem trailer zu sehen sind ...


----------



## carmin (10. Dezember 2005)

Damit wir vom Gleichen reden, und auch jene, die's bisher nicht anschauen konnten, sich ein Bild machen können:

Frames 158-162 zeigen die wohl krasseste Schredderkurve:





Frame 209: Hans Reys Sprung in eine Wiese, nun gut:




Frame 401: Haralds Sprung in die Schutthalde. Mal blöd gefragt, was macht er da kaputt?


----------



## el signor (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ja höchstwahrscheinlich lese ich dann nicht genug darüber, da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht! Aber wo gibt es denn z.B. Quellen wo man so etwas nachlesen könnte, denn ich will ja nicht dumm sterben ;-) !?

Bei dem Film (Komplettfassung) kann ich leider nicht mitreden weil ich ihn einfach noch nicht gesehen habe. Ich habe meine Aussagen demzufolge nur auf den Trailer bezogen.
Ich will und wollte an sich nur darauf hinweisen dass wir jetzt solche Dinger mit anderen Augen sehen als vor der drohenden Sperrung.Der Trailer war ja schon länger verfügbar, da hat noch keiner was dagegen gesagt.Man sieht also dass wir alle immer nur teilweise reagieren wenn es schon (beinahe) zu spät ist. Wenn du auf meine vorherigen Posts schaust, da habe ich genau das nämlich auch schon gesagt.

Aber was ist denn mit den Filmen wie The Collective, NWD, Kranked usw. dann müssten die doch auch alle überarbeitet werden (und sind demzufolge auch nicht fördernd für den Sport), denn die wurden ja nicht ausschliesslich in Bikeparks gedreht.Ok die wurden da gedreht wo es (noch) keinen, resp. nicht die Richtigen, stört.

Nicht dass du mich falsch verstehst, ich unterstütze solche Sachen auch nicht, sondern wollte nur auf den neuen Zusammenhang aufmerksam machen, denn im August hätte keiner darüber gemeckert, da fand noch jeder die Berichte in der Bike über Mezzo und El signor cool.

MfG Laurent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (11. Dezember 2005)

el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht also dass wir alle immer nur teilweise reagieren wenn es schon (beinahe) zu spät ist.


bitte pauschaliere nicht! ich kenn genug leute, und ja auch leute, die "etwas" fahren können, und auf genau diese art=kunst verzichten.





			
				el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will und wollte an sich nur darauf hinweisen dass wir jetzt solche Dinger mit anderen Augen sehen als vor der drohenden Sperrung.


dann wäre ja schon etwas geholfen, auch wenn ich es traurig finde, dass es erst den äusseren druck einer sperung benötigt ...




			
				el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trailer war ja schon länger verfügbar, da hat noch keiner was dagegen gesagt.


nehm ich auf meine kappe, dass ich diese hp erst nach dem 6.12. angeschaut hab! war wohl zu gross im vertrauen auf die macher der dvd alpencrossu und ihrem anspruch gewesen






			
				el signor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist denn mit den Filmen wie The Collective, NWD, Kranked usw. dann müssten die doch auch alle überarbeitet werden (und sind demzufolge auch nicht fördernd für den Sport), denn die wurden ja nicht ausschliesslich in Bikeparks gedreht.Ok die wurden da gedreht wo es (noch) keinen, resp. nicht die Richtigen, stört.


da sprichst du was sehr wahres an. 
ich für mich kann nur sagen, dass ich nur den collective als geschenk bekommen habe, zumindest die indsutrie hier also nicht unterstütze. wenig aber etwas, was ich als einzelperson tun kann.
warum mich die fassung vom dvd so masslos ärgerte, ist der ganze zusammenhang. hier wurde ja nicht ein film für die extrem freerider beworben, nein hier werden familien und genusstourer genauso angesprochen wie technisch versierte. die extremen biker bleiben als zielperson fast aussen vor. dann noch die werbung hier im forum, das wissen, dass rey selbstlos aus kalifornien die unterschriftsliste gegen die sperrung geschickt hat etc etc und dann das ...
klar ist, wir reden hier von wenigen minuten von 90, aber die können alles kaputt machen. 
mir geht es auch nicht darum, den film umschneiden zu lassen o.ä. diese entscheidung liegt bei anderen, v.a. bei den leuten die zahlen. 
ich war wohl in erster linie enttäuscht über eine verlogenheit und wenig mit-/nachdenken, v.a. auch von leuten, die das eigentlich auch beruflich früher hätten erkennen müssen.




			
				el signor schrieb:
			
		

> ... im August hätte keiner darüber gemeckert, da fand noch jeder die Berichte in der Bike über Mezzo und El signor cool.


s.o.


----------



## Tilman (11. Dezember 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Frame 401: Haralds Sprung in die Schutthalde. Mal blöd gefragt, was macht er da kaputt?



Das ist ja das Problem, daß man das nicht pauschalisieren kann. 

Es kann sein, daß die Schutthalde auf dem Foto nicht ökologisch bedeutsam ist (keine Schutthaldensukzession, keine Reptilien,....), dann ist die Sache o.k.

Nur der nächste, der den Sprung woanders nachmacht, kann eine ökologisch wertvolle Halde erwischen.

Deshalb sage ich ja dauernd, daß man den Einzelfall genauer berücksichtigen und darstellen muß, wie auch immer. Wenn man z.B. einem Bike-Film einen Vorspann verpaßt, daß die Locations, die gezeigt werden, vorher auf ihre ökologische Bike-Verträglichkeit hin untersucht wurden (so wie man das ja auch anderswo macht, wenn man z.B. eine Dirt-Strecke anlegt), dann könnte keiner sagen, er hätte von nix gewußt, wenn er woanders ohne Rücksicht auf die Natur herunterjumpt.


----------



## ufp (11. Dezember 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> solange biken in dieser weise


Bitte, wie VIELE biken so?
_Die_ machen die Ökologie nicht kaputt.



> auf nicht speziell ausgewiesenen bikepark



Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie einige umweltbewußte Wanderer zu den Gebieten hinkommen (Auto, Geländeauto, Busse), diese dann Müll zurücklassen, ev. noch Stöcke einsetzen   und dann noch gemütlich in eine Hütte einkehren, die ja auch versorgt werden muß....
Des weiteren noch die "Häuslbauer" die sich natürlich in einer schönen Umgebung/Gebiet niederlassen wollen, welche auch wieder Straßen, Abwasser, Strom, ev. Telefon brauchen und, der Hausbrand  dann habe ich eherlich gesagt *kein* schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich auf *Wanderwegen* bike! Von der Zerstörung durch Schigebiete ganz zu schweigen  .
Oder von den schweren Forstmaschinen (ja ja ich weiß, sie dienen dem Wald, dem Waldbestand, der Aufforstung usw....).

Und dann kommen die ach so pösen Biker und tragen einen ganzen Hang ab  .

Bitte was  macht er beim Droppen vom Felsen (Frame 401, Schutthalde) kaputt, oder beim Sprung in die Wiese? 

Dass das Video zu einem ungünstigen Termin veröffentlicht wird, ist eine andere Sache.

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## el signor (11. Dezember 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> bitte pauschaliere nicht! ich kenn genug leute, und ja auch leute, die "etwas" fahren können, und auf genau diese art=kunst verzichten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

ja aber genau deine beiden Zitate zeigen dass ich damit nicht Unrecht habe, denn auch du gibst ja in deinen beiden Antworten zu dass wir jetzt erst reagieren und nicht vorher.
Das ist sehr oft so, es muss halt immer was passieren bevor gehandelt resp. reagiert wird, eigentlich schade.Das gilt jetzt im Allgemeinen und ist nicht spezifisch auf den Trailer resp. Film bezogen.

@sv650-ufp
Ja scheinbar macht er nichts kaputt, aber wenn es jeder machen würde dann würde sichtbar etwas kaputt gemacht werden.
Es soll immer auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen gefahren werden, denn zumals in der Höhe kann sich die Vegetation nur sehr langsam davon erholen.

Aber die Filmmacher haben sich sicherlich nichts schlechtes dabei gedacht, als sie das gedreht haben, denn sie konnten die derzeitige Entwicklung ja nicht erahnen, dass jetzt so genau darauf geachtet wird, was an sich ja auch gut ist und auch so sein soll.

MfG Laurent


----------



## dertutnix (12. Dezember 2005)

morgen,
ich hätte jetzt eine bitte, können wir wieder zurück zum thema zu kommen: Neues Gesetz in Trentino ...

denke, dass zum trailer jetzt vieles gesagt worden ist (ok, vielleicht noch nicht von jedem) und wir es hier damit auch bewenden lassen können. 
weiter evtl in einem eigenen thread, nicht mehr aber hier. können wir uns darauf einigen, auch wenn es schwer fällt???
bitte danke und asche auf mein haupt


----------



## clemson (14. Dezember 2005)

mal wieder ein aktueller Zwischenstand *1950 Unterschriften*  

mfg
clemens


----------



## schlappmacher (19. Dezember 2005)

und * das * ist eine gute Nachricht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Schlappmacher


----------



## bluemuc (19. Dezember 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> und * das * ist eine gute Nachricht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seh ich auch so. danke, clemens!

schlappi: bei dem smiley kriegt man ja kinnweh....


----------



## Catsoft (19. Dezember 2005)

Haben wir jetzt schon die 2000?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (19. Dezember 2005)

bin vermutlich nicht der einzige, der die mail eben bekommen hat:



[email protected]  schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Freunde unserer Mountainbike-Events,
> 
> am Dienstag, 20. Dezember 2005 beginnt unsere MTB-Saison 2006 mit dem offiziellen Online-Anmeldestart auf http://www.bike-festivals.de für das BIKE-Festival Garda Trentino und das T-Mobile BIKE-Festival Willingen mit sehr attraktiven Frühbucher-Rabatten.
> 
> ...



dann drücken wir uns mal die daumen


----------



## clemson (19. Dezember 2005)

ja die 2000 sind überschritten


----------



## bluemuc (19. Dezember 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> ja die 2000 sind überschritten


----------



## taifun (19. Dezember 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> ja die 2000 sind überschritten




   *TOP*


----------



## clemson (23. Dezember 2005)

so nun haben wir 2135 Unterschriften  

ein dank an dieser Stelle an alle die unterschrieben haben

mfg
clemens


----------



## dertutnix (12. Januar 2006)

eben les ich in der aktuellen bike-ausgabe vom februar, dass die gardaseetrails auch 2006 offen sind  

gibt's da was konkret neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (13. Januar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, seit einigen tagen rumort es in mir, einer der gründe ist dieser trailer
> 
> solange biken in dieser weise auf nicht speziell ausgewiesenen bikepark-wegen passiert und auch noch mittels filmen/bildern etc als das wahre biken in die öffentlichkeit getragen wird, werden wir biker uns schwer tun, unsere position zu verbessern und als gleichwertige naturnutzer akzeptiert zu werden.
> 
> ...


Sorry, bei Deinem Kommentaren fällt mir einfach nur ein Wort ein "Spießer".

Das ist biken in seiner schönsten Form, mit dem Gelände spielen u. Spaß dabei haben. Wenn Du mit dem Biken angefangen hast um die Natur zu nutzen u. mit der Welt im Einklang zu sein, solltest Du Dir vielleicht überlegen es gibt Leute, die biken wg. der Action, dem Adrenalin u. der Herausforderung.

Diese Aufgerege wg. einem Drift, noch dazu auf nem Weg, den hunderte Wanderer betreten, was machst Du da kaputt? Dito bei dem Sprung, wo zum Geier ist Dein Problem? 

Das es nicht Deine Art zu biken ist o. wie?

Gruß Jobal


----------



## clemson (13. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, bei Deinem Kommentaren fällt mir einfach nur ein Wort ein "Spießer".
> 
> Das ist biken in seiner schönsten Form, mit dem Gelände spielen u. Spaß dabei haben. Wenn Du mit dem Biken angefangen hast um die Natur zu nutzen u. mit der Welt im Einklang zu sein, solltest Du Dir vielleicht überlegen es gibt Leute, die biken wg. der Action, dem Adrenalin u. der Herausforderung.
> 
> ...




Zum driften kann man gerne in den Bike Park gehen oder auf Schotterstrassen etc.....aber auf einem alpinen Trail ist  sowas unnötig und hat mit Fahrtechnik nix zu tuen......

schon mal was  von Erosion gehört?

schon mal Wegepflege im alpinen Bereich gemacht? Die Wanderer machen sowas DAV, SAT etc.....


----------



## Cubabike (13. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, bei Deinem Kommentaren fällt mir einfach nur ein Wort ein "Spießer".
> 
> Das ist biken in seiner schönsten Form, mit dem Gelände spielen u. Spaß dabei haben. Wenn Du mit dem Biken angefangen hast um die Natur zu nutzen u. mit der Welt im Einklang zu sein, solltest Du Dir vielleicht überlegen es gibt Leute, die biken wg. der Action, dem Adrenalin u. der Herausforderung.
> 
> ...




Das schlimme an solchen Pseudo-/Möchtegern-Adenalinjunkies ist, dass sie immer meinen, sie seien allein auf der Welt.
Wenn tatsächlich ein schmaler, alpiner Trail in der Weise von einem Freerider/Downhiller in der oben beschriebenen Art einmal in hundert oder tausend Jahren befahren wird, ist sicherlich nichts nachteiliges für die Natur zu befürchten.
Leider tauchen diese Helden aber immer in Horden auf und nicht nur einen Tag im Jahr. Sollte man mal bedenken, wenn man von "hunderten von Wanderern" spricht. Die Masse machts, und da ist eben eine Horde driftender Freerider schlimmer als ein paar schlurfende Wanderer.
Was Erosion ist steht im Wikipedia, falls es jemand entfallen ist.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## clemson (13. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, bei Deinem Kommentaren fällt mir einfach nur ein Wort ein "Spießer".
> 
> Das ist biken in seiner schönsten Form, mit dem Gelände spielen u. Spaß dabei haben. Wenn Du mit dem Biken angefangen hast um die Natur zu nutzen u. mit der Welt im Einklang zu sein, solltest Du Dir vielleicht überlegen es gibt Leute, die biken wg. der Action, dem Adrenalin u. der Herausforderung.
> 
> ...



Sollte dies deine Art sein Alpine Trails zu fahren, empfehle ich dir ein Fahrtechnik Training


----------



## Carsten (14. Januar 2006)

ab heute ist in Stuttgart CMT
heute und morgen mit Radreise Special

http://www.messe-stuttgart.de/cmt/

Alle die die Messe besuchen, bitte undbedingt daran denken beim Trentio Stand kräftig Protest bezüglich Trailsperrungen abladen.


----------



## Jobal (16. Januar 2006)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dies deine Art sein Alpine Trails zu fahren, empfehle ich dir ein Fahrtechnik Training



Super Hinweis, die Jungs aus dem Video driften sicher aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik.  

Gruß Jobal


----------



## ekkko (16. Januar 2006)

in diesem Punkt muß ich Dir tatsächlich mal Recht geben.
Jedoch:
Ich will hoffen, daß die anderen Anmerkungen Dich vielleicht doch in irgendeiner Weise erreicht haben (Erosion etc.).
Du kannst ja ruhig so fahren - auf dafür freigegeben Wegen (mach ich dort ja auch manchmal).
Wenn Du aber weiterhin meinst, Du müßtest auf alpinen Wegen unbedingt shredden, dann kann das nur bedeuten:
- Du kannst es nicht besser (siehe Hinweis Fahrtechnik) 
oder
- Du bist eine egoistische Pistensau (und das ist NICHT cool).
Eins, zwei oder drei - Du mußt Dich entscheiden: drei Felder sind frei
Plopp


----------



## ekkko (16. Januar 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag (speziell auch noch mal zu Jobal - wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Einstellung nochmal überdenken könntest):

Freigegeben heißt für mich, dass der Weg objektiven Kriterien des Unkritischseins entspricht, ob da jetzt ein Schild steht, es ein spezieller Bikepark ist oder nicht.
Ich maße mir damit keine Allwissenheit an, jedoch übe ich mich in VERANTWORTUNGSBEWUSSTSEIN und verzichte mit manchem Seufzen auf die eine oder andere lockende Gelegenheit. Das Hirn bleibt immer eingeschaltet. Das schmälert nur in begrenztem Rahmen meinen Spaß am Biken und ich kann auch weiter beruhigt schlafen. 
Nochmal: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen sensiblen Biosphären und mit schwerem Gerät traktiertem Nutzwald  dort nehme ich mich bestimmt nicht zurück. Und genau dort, wo Traktoren aus Singletrails oder gar unberührtem Waldboden Canyons pflügen, hab ich auch kein Verständnis für irgendwelche Männlein in grünem Loden, die meinen, es wäre ach so was Böses, wenn ein paar Kiddies sich Rampen und Anlieger bauen (solange sie keine Wurzeln beschädigen), Punkt!

Und solange wir Biker nicht selber zu denen gehören (wird wohl nie dazu kommen?)
Kampf allen Lobbyisten dieser Welt! Und jetzt spreche ich nicht die Individuen, sondern die Interessensverbände an: Lobbyismus ist nix Anderes als ausgelebter Egoismus! 
- gut für einen selbst auf Kosten aller anderen -
Nicht wahr, liebe Jäger, Reiter, Skifahrer, Wanderer, ?

 

 und zurück zum Thema Lago:

Ich glaub da nix, wenn eine bike meint, es bliebe alles beim Alten am Lago.
Vielleicht haben wir ja auch eine erste Schlacht gewonnen. Aber:
Selbst wenn man nicht unmittelbar Auswirkungen dieses Jahr spüren sollte (auch da glaube ich noch nicht dran), so ist da doch was in Gang gekommen, was unsere Möglichkeiten immer weiter einschränken wird. Bleiben wir also am Ball, dass das Schlimmste noch verhindert werden kann!


----------



## Splash (16. Januar 2006)

Den Egoismus mag ich gar nicht weiter zitieren, weils mir einfach zu doff ist. 
Jedoch bin ich mir recht sicher, dass selbst wenn dieses Jahr keine Strecken gesperrt werden, diese Sperrungen per Salami-Taktik Trail für Trail kommen werden, so lange dieses Gesetz gültig bleibt. Es kann nur sinnig weiter gehen, wenn das ganze Gesetz gekippt wird. Alles andere ist nicht mal ein Teilsieg ...


----------



## Jobal (16. Januar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Nachtrag (speziell auch noch mal zu Jobal - wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Einstellung nochmal überdenken könntest):
> 
> Freigegeben heißt für mich, dass der Weg objektiven Kriterien des Unkritischseins entspricht, ob da jetzt ein Schild steht, es ein spezieller Bikepark ist oder nicht.
> Ich maße mir damit keine Allwissenheit an, jedoch übe ich mich in VERANTWORTUNGSBEWUSSTSEIN und verzichte mit manchem Seufzen auf die eine oder andere lockende Gelegenheit. Das Hirn bleibt immer eingeschaltet. Das schmälert nur in begrenztem Rahmen meinen Spaß am Biken und ich kann auch weiter beruhigt schlafen.
> ...



Nein, ist nicht zu mir durchgedrungen, habe weder in Deiner Argumentation noch in der, der Anderen sinnvolle Gründe gegen den Film bzw. die dort propagierte Art des Fahrens gefunden.

Erosion durch Biker, mein Gott über wieviel qm reden wir denn hier? Wenn ein Weg nur einmal im Jahr zum Transport genutzt wird, hast Du mehr Schaden als 1000 Biker anrichten können. Andere Wege am Gardasee sind nur Felsen, z.B. unteres Stück 601er, willst Du mir ernsthaft erzählen, daß die Biker dort Schäden anrichten? In anderen Ländern s. Frankreich, Spanien kräht kein Hahn danach u. komischerweise gibts dort immer noch Wege.

Wenn die "Experten" in Italien dort die Wege sperren u. das Gesetz auch durchsetzen, werden über kurz o. lang die Biker ausbleiben u. dann wird ganz schnell ein Umdenken stattfinden. Auch in anderen Regionen läßt sich gut biken 

Gruß Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2006)

Etliche Punkte, die ich mal wieder kommentieren möchte...



			
				Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Super Hinweis, die Jungs aus dem Video driften sicher aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik.


Ich sehe da zwischen Deiner und der von Dir zitierten Aussage keinen Widerspruch. Kein Mensch käme auf die Idee, einem Hans Rey Bikebeherrschung abzusprechen. Nach dem, was er über die Jahre unter Beweis gestellt hat und wovon 99 % von uns wohl nur träumen können.

Das ändert nichts daran, dass man Fahrtechnik durchaus in verschiedene Richtungen optimieren kann. Eine Richtung wäre Show, eine andere eine pistenfreundliche Fahrweise. In dem letzten Punkt ist imho Harald Philipp dem Rey einfach um Längen voraus.

Meine Sicht des Verhältnisses zwischen Biker und Umwelt habe ich schon öfter dargelegt, aber ich fass es nochmal in zwei Punkten -- etwas pointiert formuliert -- zusammen:
*Große Sünden entschuldigen nicht die kleinen*
Konkret: Wir können nicht auf andere böse Umweltschweine verweisen, um zu sagen, wir machen ja längst nicht so viel Dreck und dürfen daher alles. Kleine Sünden wie erodierte Trails lassen sich ja auch viel leichter vermeiden als die großen, also vermeiden wir sie.
*Wenn wir die Welt besser machen wollen, müssen wir mit den großen Sünden anfangen*
Konkrete Zahlen dafür wird es nicht geben, aber nach meiner Einschätzung passieren 99% der Umweltschäden durch Biker nicht auf dem Trail. Sondern beispielsweise durch eine weite Anreise im eigenen PKW. (Und ich habe noch nicht viel Initiative in der Richtung gesehen, darauf hinzuwirken, dass mehr Biker energiesparender zu ihren Urlaubsorten gelangen können.) Warum gießen wir die Blumen, wenn um uns herum die Hütte abbrennt? Warum verschwenden wir unsere Zeit mit den Steinchen auf Trails, wenn sich die Menschheit gerade ihrer eigenen Lebensgrundlagen beraubt? Unsere Resourcen (Zeit, Manpower, Geld, ...) sind extrem begrenzt!

Insofern bin ich (wahrscheinlich ähnlich Jobal) der Meinung, dass wir Biker den permanenten Einflüsterungen anderer Lobbygruppen nicht auf den Leim gehen und uns am Ende für die schlimmsten Umweltsäue halten sollten.

Was Jobal aber (immer noch) abzugehen scheint, ist ein gewisses strategisches Denken. Ich mag ja persönliche Ansichten haben, wie ich will, aber wenn ich ein politisches Ziel erreichen will, darf ich mir keine offene Flanke leisten. Welche Begründungen werden denn für Trailsperrungen angeführt? Erosion, Unfallgefahr, etc! Allein deshalb ist Wohlverhalten auf Trails angesagt. Wir wären doch blöd, denen noch argumentatives Futter zu geben, wenn es sich auf leicht vermeidbare Dinge bezieht!



			
				ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Und solange wir Biker nicht selber zu denen gehören (wird wohl nie dazu kommen?) Kampf allen Lobbyisten dieser Welt! Und jetzt spreche ich nicht die Individuen, sondern die Interessensverbände an: Lobbyismus ist nix Anderes als ausgelebter Egoismus!


Was in der öffentlichen Diskussion negativ mit Lobbyismus in Verbindung gebracht wird, ist oft nur Symptom ganz anderer Probleme (über die zu sprechen jetzt zu weit führen würde). Auch die DIMB ist eine Interessenvertretung, eine Lobby _für uns._ Und solange wir noch eine wohl unterprivilegierte Nutzergruppe sind, ist jeder Erfolg ein Schritt zu mehr Gerechtigkeit. Wir haben gute Argumente (Umweltbilanz), die, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, durchaus objektivierbar sind. Insofern habe ich kein Problem mit "Lobbyismus" -- das ganze Leben ist ein Spiel.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Sperrungen per Salami-Taktik


Das sehe ich in dieser Diskussion in der Tat als das größte Problem. U.a. dank "bike" sind wohl auch viele Biker inzwischen der Meinung, im Trentin gebe es nichts mehr zu tun. Mag _vorerst_ ja stimmen. Aber wenn man das mal vergleicht, wie weit die Bürgerrechtsbeschneider in anderen Feldern mit lauter kleinen Trippelschritten schon gekommen sind, so dass wir quasi kurz vor dem Überwachungsstaat stehen und sich fragen wird, wie konnte es nur so weit kommen.



			
				Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die "Experten" in Italien dort die Wege sperren u. das Gesetz auch durchsetzen, werden über kurz o. lang die Biker ausbleiben u. dann wird ganz schnell ein Umdenken stattfinden. Auch in anderen Regionen läßt sich gut biken


Oder die "anderen Regionen" denken um -- in eine Richtung, die Dir vermutlich nicht lieb ist.


----------



## ekkko (16. Januar 2006)

_Zitat Jobal: Erosion durch Biker, mein Gott Ã¼ber wieviel qm reden wir denn hier? Wenn ein Weg nur einmal im Jahr zum Transport genutzt wird, hast Du mehr Schaden als 1000 Biker anrichten kÃ¶nnen. Andere Wege am Gardasee sind nur Felsen, z.B. unteres StÃ¼ck 601er, willst Du mir ernsthaft erzÃ¤hlen, daÃ die Biker dort SchÃ¤den anrichten? In anderen LÃ¤ndern s. Frankreich, Spanien krÃ¤ht kein Hahn danach u. komischerweise gibts dort immer noch Wege._

Nicht jeder Weg wird auch zum Transport genutzt und auf einem Hochgebirgspfad ist ein qm schon recht viel. 1000 Biker kÃ¶nnen da den Weg schon ernsthaft gefÃ¤hrden, wenn sie dort ârumsauenâ.
Ich rede in diesem Zusammenhang auch sicher nicht vom 601er, den ich sehr schÃ¤tze und der (wenn Du meinen AusfÃ¼hrungen aufmerksam gefolgt wÃ¤rest) auch nicht zu den Strecken gehÃ¶rt, die ich als kritisch erachte. Ich gehÃ¶re zu den ersten, die schreien wÃ¼rden, wÃ¤re der plÃ¶tzlich gesperrt (ich schreie ja hier schon mal prophylaktisch). Du hÃ¤ttest sicher auch bemerkt, dass ich nicht fÃ¼r Streckensperrungen bin, sondern man sich verantwortungsvoll verhalten und deshalb an bestimmten Stellen etwas zurÃ¼cknehmen sollte, gerade auch (neben dem Umweltgedanken), um Sperrungen zu verhindern. 
Siehe auch Carmin:_ Insofern bin ich (wahrscheinlich Ã¤hnlich Jobal) der Meinung, dass wir Biker den permanenten EinflÃ¼sterungen anderer Lobbygruppen nicht auf den Leim gehen und uns am Ende fÃ¼r die schlimmsten UmweltsÃ¤ue halten sollten._
_Was Jobal aber (immer noch) abzugehen scheint, ist ein gewisses strategisches Denken. Ich mag ja persÃ¶nliche Ansichten haben, wie ich will, aber wenn ich ein politisches Ziel erreichen will, darf ich mir keine offene Flanke leisten. Welche BegrÃ¼ndungen werden denn fÃ¼r Trailsperrungen angefÃ¼hrt? Erosion, Unfallgefahr, etc! Allein deshalb ist Wohlverhalten auf Trails angesagt. Wir wÃ¤ren doch blÃ¶d, denen noch argumentatives Futter zu geben, wenn es sich auf leicht vermeidbare Dinge bezieht!_
_Was in der Ã¶ffentlichen Diskussion negativ mit Lobbyismus in Verbindung gebracht wird, ist oft nur Symptom ganz anderer Probleme (Ã¼ber die zu sprechen jetzt zu weit fÃ¼hren wÃ¼rde). Auch die DIMB ist eine Interessenvertretung, eine Lobby fÃ¼r uns. Und solange wir noch eine wohl unterprivilegierte Nutzergruppe sind, ist jeder Erfolg ein Schritt zu mehr Gerechtigkeit. Wir haben gute Argumente (Umweltbilanz), die, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, durchaus_ _objektivierbar sind. Insofern habe ich kein Problem mit "Lobbyismus" -- das ganze Leben ist ein Spiel._

DIMB ist durchaus eine Interessensgemeinschaft, die es lohnt zu stÃ¤rken (bin ja selber Mitglied). Unter Lobbyismus verstehe ich aber eben die einseitige Bevorzugung mancher Interessengruppen, und kein Mensch kann mir erzÃ¤hlen, dass die DIMB solchen EinfluÃ auf die Politik hÃ¤tte wie die anderen angesprochenen Gruppierungen. Die DIMB ist wichtig, dass wir Ã¼berhaupt irgendwann einmal als Kommunikationspartner wahrgenommen werden. Vielleicht wird dies ja eines Tages besser, wenn der eine oder andere von uns zu den politisch Einflussreichen wird. Und wenn die DIMB wie durch ein Wunder plÃ¶tzlich EinfluÃ hÃ¤tteâ¦ entweder hÃ¤tte ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich unbegrÃ¼ndet besser behandelt wÃ¼rde als andere â oder â viel wahrscheinlicher: die DIMB bleibt ihren objektiv wohl unkritischen Statuten treu und es wÃ¤re ein Schritt zu mehr Gerechtigkeit in der Welt.
Ich bleibe weiter dabei: Mit GleichgÃ¼ltigkeit wurde noch nie was gewonnen.
Es gibt noch viel zu tun. Es fÃ¼hrt kein Weg dran vorbei â wir mÃ¼ssen weitermeckern!
Und wenn es auch nur noch darum gehen sollte: 
_Carmin:__Oder die "anderen Regionen" denken um -- in eine Richtung, die Dir vermutlich nicht lieb ist._


----------



## Jobal (16. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was Jobal aber (immer noch) abzugehen scheint, ist ein gewisses strategisches Denken. Ich mag ja persönliche Ansichten haben, wie ich will, aber wenn ich ein politisches Ziel erreichen will, darf ich mir keine offene Flanke leisten. Welche Begründungen werden denn für Trailsperrungen angeführt? Erosion, Unfallgefahr, etc! Allein deshalb ist Wohlverhalten auf Trails angesagt. Wir wären doch blöd, denen noch argumentatives Futter zu geben, wenn es sich auf leicht vermeidbare Dinge bezieht!
> 
> Oder die "anderen Regionen" denken um -- in eine Richtung, die Dir vermutlich nicht lieb ist.



War ja klar,

diese Strategie, wir verhalten uns ganz klein u. unauffällig, dann bemerkt uns keiner geht nicht auf! Das Gesetz ist das beste Beispiel dafür, es werden Wege gesperrt, auf Einflußnahme der Wanderer Lobby, dafür werden Gründe vorgeschoben , Erosion, Unfallgefahr, etc. 

HALLO, die treffen aber nicht zu, wo gibt es signifikante durch Biker induzierte Erosion? Wieviele gemeldete Unfälle durch Biker gab es im letzten Jahr in der Gegend? Trotzdem willst Du auf der Basis haltloser Begründungen, das Verhalten anderer Biker ändern, warum? 

Andere Interessengruppen wettern gegen die Biker, weil sie sie nicht kennen, es das vor 20ig Jahren nicht gab o. einfach weil sie die Trails für sich haben wollen. Daß irgendwelche Ökos keine MTBler wollen ist klar, die würden aber am liebsten alle Besucher aus der Bergwelt bannen. 

Ich mache diese verf*** Schei* Diskussion jetzt in der zweiten Sportart mit, es ist immer wieder gleich. Denk mal an die Anfänge des Snowboardens zurück, was wurden da für Argumente gegen Boarder aufgeführt, die machen die Pisten kaputt, Unfallgefahr, etc. u. was war es am Ende? Nur heiße Luft, die Streichholzartisten mußten sich halt erst an unseren Anblick gewöhnen.

Der Tourismus am Gardasee hängt von den Bikern ab, wenn wir ein Lobby hätten,  die unisono mit Boykott gedroht hätte (inkl. der vier großen dt. Bike Mags) u. wir das nach Verabschiedung des Gesetzes auch durchgezogen hätten, wäre das Gesetz schon vom Tisch. Vermutlich hätte schon gereicht, das Bike Festival zu streichen. Problem, leider gibt es diese Lobby nicht, ok, Thema vom Tisch

Aber stattdessen ne Diskussion über Bike Videos zu führen, das ist klasse.  Stimmt, ich vergaß, waren wieder die bösen Möchtegern, Pseudo-, Freerider Dhler, was weiß ich...

wie immer, Jobal


----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> War ja klar,
> 
> diese Strategie, wir verhalten uns ganz klein u. unauffällig, dann bemerkt uns keiner geht nicht auf! Das Gesetz ist das beste Beispiel dafür, es werden Wege gesperrt, auf Einflußnahme der Wanderer Lobby, dafür werden Gründe vorgeschoben , Erosion, Unfallgefahr, etc.
> 
> HALLO, die treffen aber nicht zu, wo gibt es signifikante durch Biker induzierte Erosion? Wieviele gemeldete Unfälle durch Biker gab es im letzten Jahr in der Gegend? Trotzdem willst Du auf der Basis haltloser Begründungen, das Verhalten anderer Biker ändern, warum?


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie Du darauf kommst; dergleichen habe ich nie gesagt. Zur Wiederholung: Ich sehe die meisten Argumente unserer Gegner (Erosion, Unfallgefahr) durchaus auch als vorgeschoben. Dennoch gehen wir zum Scheíßen in den Busch und tuns nicht auf offener Straße. Das hat nichts mit mangelndem Selbstbewusstsein zu tun. Klar?


----------



## ekkko (16. Januar 2006)

@Carmin:  

Äh - Jobal, das hat wirklich nix mit _bösen Möchtegern, Pseudo-, Freerider Dhler_ zu tun!
Ich will Euch wirklich nix, zähle ja selbst dazu (und wer tritt sich schon gerne selbst auf den Fuß?)


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2006)

> In anderen Ländern s. Frankreich, Spanien kräht kein Hahn danach


Genau um diese Hähne, die da krähen gehts ja! Im Trentino krähen die Hähne!

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Frühbremser (16. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tourismus am Gardasee hängt von den Bikern ab, wenn wir ein Lobby hätten,  die unisono mit Boykott gedroht hätte ...



Eben nicht! Vielleicht bei einigen wenigen Hotels und Pensionen in Riva und Torbole. Ansonsten bringen doch die normalen Touris am Gardasee die Kohle ins Land. Schau dir doch mal die Bettenkapazitäten dieser Orte an und dann vergleiche die Anzahl der Biker die durchschnittlich dort zugegen sind. Das sind prozentual im Jahresdurchschnitt nicht so viele, wie wir es gerne für unsere Argumentation sehen würden.


----------



## marco (16. Januar 2006)

Frühbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Eben nicht! Vielleicht bei einigen wenigen Hotels und Pensionen in Riva und Torbole. Ansonsten bringen doch die normalen Touris am Gardasee die Kohle ins Land. Schau dir doch mal die Bettenkapazitäten dieser Orte an und dann vergleiche die Anzahl der Biker die durchschnittlich dort zugegen sind. Das sind prozentual im Jahresdurchschnitt nicht so viele, wie wir es gerne für unsere Argumentation sehen würden.




falsch. Mit über 20% sind die biker am nördlichen lago die grösste touristengruppe


----------



## gwittmac (16. Januar 2006)

@ekkko
Soweit ich weiss, hat der starke Einfluss des CAI (Interessensverbandes der Wanderer in Italien) unter anderem damit zu tun, dass der CAI aktiv für die Instandhaltung und Pflege der Wanderwege sorgt, sei es finanziell oder durch ehrenamtliche Arbeitseinsätze. So kann man sich eben Einfluss erarbeiten, und ich finde daran nichts Verwerfliches.

@all
Wer abstreitet, dass es auch am Lago von Bikern verursachte Errosion gibt, war entweder noch nicht da, weiss nicht, was Errosion ist (hat nix mit Erotik zu tun!) oder ist blind. Wer mit Hirn fährt, kann das Ausmaß des Errosionsschadens aber drastisch reduzieren.

Ich bin sicherlich auch gegen Wegesperrungen im Trentino, auch wenn man beim Durchlesen dieses Freds durchaus zu der Überzeugung gelangen könnte, dass man manche Leute besser in Bikeparks einsperren sollte.
Ich kann andererseits aber auch verstehen, dass man beim CAI nur wenig begeistert ist, wenn man die *unter Anderem *von Bikern verursachten Schäden auf den Wegen mit großem Aufwand reparieren muss. Reisserische Bilder in unserer "Fachpresse" und Leute, die es cool finden, mit blockierenden Hinterrädern durch die Kurven zu driften helfen bestimmt auch nicht, die Stimmung beim CAI zu verbessern. 
Merke: Der CAI ist, ähnlich wie der DAV, aus oben genannten Gründen weit mächtiger als wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekkko (16. Januar 2006)

Tja, gwittmac, in gewisser Hinsicht muß ich Dir wohl Recht geben. Aber:
Nun, ich möchte wirklich nichts gegen die, die sich um den Wegeerhalt kümmern, sagen. Dass sie dabei auch gerade auf übermäßig stark frequentierten Strecken wie dem Brione, der genutzt wurde, wie die Strecken in unseren heimatlichen Nutzwäldern, offensichtliche Bikerschäden mitreparieren, ist allerdings richtig. Jedoch ist es ebenso unstrittig, dass die Wanderer an sich in der Politik durch weitreichenden Lobbyismus umfangreiches Gehör finden, und eben nicht nur durch ehrenamtliche Arbeitseinsätze  viele Politiker wandern wohl auch, wer aber biket so, wie wir es als ansprechend empfinden? Ich kann nicht ermessen, in welchem Umfang sich der CAI aktiv dort vor Ort einsetzt, wohne ja nicht da (vielleicht wissen dies Leute wie Marco genauer?). Aus vermutlich nicht mal übermäßig relevantem Einsatz für den Wegeerhalt vor Ort eine Alleinnutzung für sich beanspruchen zu wollen kann aber niemals eine gerechte Lösung sein. Dann hätte ich auch schon vor vielen Jahren als Jugendlicher jede Menge Spaziergänger aus meinem Wald verscheuchen dürfen, nur weil ich (mit ein paar anderen) dies Waldstück in einem Wochenendeinsatz von deren Zivilisationsmüll befreite
Aber von Ausschließen halte ich nichts! Allein der nicht ernst gemeinte Gedanke
Oder meinst Du etwa, es hilft was, wenn man Autofahrer, die drei mal beim Zu-schnell-fahren erwischt wurden, nicht mehr auf Pass-Straßen lassen sollte  oder so. Andererseits  wieso sollen alle leiden, weil wenige über die Strenge schlagen?
Nur  die Grenze zwischen Normalo-Biker und Freerider zu ziehen ist wieder genau die gleiche Sch wie die Agitation der Wanderer gegen die Biker. Es geht einfach nur um den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Natur und Strecke  mehr nicht, und dies von JEDEM Nutzer. Ist das so schwer?
Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass Ansichten in den Köpfen der Menschen festgemeißelt sind. Fehlendes Einsehen mancher Biker kann man nicht immer auf Verbohrtheit schieben. Vielleicht waren auch unsere Beispiele nur noch nicht überzeugend genug?
In diesem Zusammenhang noch mal der Apell: Schaut Euch Eure Spots, auf denen nur manchmal gefahren wird und die, auf denen Ihr regelmäßig unterwegs seid doch mal an. Denkt nach, wie viele Leute da sonst noch und wie jeweils fahren. Schaut hin, wie die Strecken aussehen, ob Ihr Unterschiede erkennt und woher das wohl kommt. Und jetzt übertragt das auf einen Untergrund, der nicht so verfestigt ist, in steilerem Gelände liegt, mit stärkeren Regenfällen und wesentlich mehr Wechsel zwischen Frost und Wärme.
Wer dann immer noch keinen Einfluß wahrhaben will - sorry, ist entweder zu doof (dafür kann er dann nix) oder zu borniert, weil er nicht immer der Anfang der Nahrungskette sein will (auch nachvollziehbar, aber dagegen agieren wir ja).
Denken hilft!
Aber jetzt habe ich schon wieder mehr geschrieben als ich wollte

Peace


----------



## dertutnix (17. Januar 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> falsch. Mit über 20% sind die biker am nördlichen lago die grösste touristengruppe



genau eine derartige statistik suche ich, 
marco: kannst du bitte die quelle nennen  






			
				Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache diese verf*** Schei* Diskussion jetzt in der zweiten Sportart mit, es ist immer wieder gleich. Denk mal an die Anfänge des Snowboardens zurück, was wurden da für Argumente gegen Boarder aufgeführt, die machen die Pisten kaputt, Unfallgefahr, etc. u. was war es am Ende? Nur heiße Luft, die Streichholzartisten mußten sich halt erst an unseren Anblick gewöhnen.



danke für diesen punkt  
zeigt die entwicklung des snowboards doch, dass eine *bewegung *von allen nötig ist, um sich zu arrangieren:
- "die skifahrer" mussten lernen, dass sie kein alleiniges recht auf die weisse pracht haben ("besitzstandsdenken")
- "die snowboarder" mussten lernen, dass das anfängliche "wir sind anders und zeigen das auch stolz" nicht das allein selig machende ist

heute gibt es sicher noch diverse vorurteile der jeweiligen gruppen gegenüber den anderen gruppen (und da gibt es ja noch mehr: die auf der piste aufsteigenden tourengeher, die "freerider", die skibobfahrer, die telemarker etc etc), aber wir nähern uns an  

these: 
wir haben eine begrenzte fläche "hang" zur verfügung, auf der wir uns alle, die den schnee geniessen wollen, aufhalten können. 
damit dies für alle zu einem maximalen genuss bei minimalen einschränkungen klappen kann, muss jeder sich soweit einschränken, dass auch jeder andere das gleiche recht, dass man für sich selber fordert, erhält. 
meist braucht das gar nicht viel, evtl ein bischen egoismus hinten anstellen und dafür "nerven" sparen und den genuss pur erfahren ...


kann man das evtl übertragen?


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

Frühbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Eben nicht! Vielleicht bei einigen wenigen Hotels und Pensionen in Riva und Torbole. Ansonsten bringen doch die normalen Touris am Gardasee die Kohle ins Land. Schau dir doch mal die Bettenkapazitäten dieser Orte an und dann vergleiche die Anzahl der Biker die durchschnittlich dort zugegen sind. Das sind prozentual im Jahresdurchschnitt nicht so viele, wie wir es gerne für unsere Argumentation sehen würden.


Allein zum Bikefestival kamen 2005 15.000 Besucher, das sind im besten Fall(bei drei Tagen) 45.000 Übernachtungen, im schlechstesten Fall 15.000. Die Leuten lassen zusätzlich noch Geld für Essen u. Trinken da. Willst Du mir erzählen, daß Riva u. Torbole diesen Faktor ignorieren können?

Dazu kommt noch ein erheblicher Anteil an Besuchern z.B. aus Deutschland, die länger bleiben, z.B. eine Woche, weil ihnen die Anfahrt zu weit ist. Lass das nochmal 1000 sein, das sind wieder 7.000 Übernachtungen.

Sorry, aber ich glaube, daß wir Biker ein erheblicher Wirtschaftsfaktor am Nord Gardasee sind.

Gruß Jobal

Gruß Jobal


----------



## marco (17. Januar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> genau eine derartige statistik suche ich,
> marco: kannst du bitte die quelle nennen




es war in einem bericht für die hoteliers von torbole/riva, den Fabio vom Hotel Santoni mir gezeigt hatte. Ich frage ihn.


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Wer abstreitet, dass es auch am Lago von Bikern verursachte Errosion gibt, war entweder noch nicht da, weiss nicht, was Errosion ist (hat nix mit Erotik zu tun!) oder ist blind. Wer mit Hirn fährt, kann das Ausmaß des Errosionsschadens aber drastisch reduzieren.
> 
> Ich bin sicherlich auch gegen Wegesperrungen im Trentino, auch wenn man beim Durchlesen dieses Freds durchaus zu der Überzeugung gelangen könnte, dass man manche Leute besser in Bikeparks einsperren sollte.
> ...



Erosion, nicht Errorsion kommt auch nicht von Error.

Du hast von Bikern induzierte Erosion am Gardasee gesehen? Bist Du ausgebildeter Geologe? 

Ich frage deshalb, weil lt. meinem Wissenstand die Ursachen für Erosion vielfältig sind u. diese im Gebirge schon seit Urzeiten allgegenwertig ist. Wenn Du ein Erosionsgutachten liest, ist daher meistens von verstärkenden Faktoren die Rede, wie Publikumsverkehr z.B. Reiter, Fußgänger, Fahrzeuge, ich habe hingegen noch keines gefunden, in dem Biker eindeutig als auslösender Faktor für Erosion identifiziert wurden.

Oder sprichst Du vielleicht einfach von Reifenspuren u. anderen Anzeichen, daß in best. Gegenden Biker unterwegs waren?

Gruß Jobal


----------



## bluemuc (17. Januar 2006)

nochmal kurz zur erinnerung:

in diesem thread gehts um ein gesetz im trentino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem thread gehts um ein gesetz im trentino.


Jo, und darum, wie es begründet wird, und schon sind wir bei Themen wie Erosion... Oder es geht darum, ob es im politischen Streit darüber opportun ist, allzu heftige Schredderszenen auf einer DVD zu veröffentlichen, und schon sind wir wieder hier. Oder es geht um den vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen ökonomischen Druck, eine bikerfreundliche Regelung zu finden. Auch darüber reden wir. Oder es geht um andere Interessenvertretungen, auf deren Betreiben die Sache ins Rollen kam... Und so weiter.

Sollen wir jetzt zu jedem Unteraspekt dieser Sache einen eigenen Thread aufmachen? Wo sollen wir drüber diskutieren, wenn nicht hier? Was sollte in diesem Thread sonst besprochen werden, wenn nicht Themen aus dem Umfeld des Trentino-Beschlusses 2083? 

Wems zu viel zu lesen ist, der braucht sichs ja nicht antun. Aber ich hab immer ein bisschen Probleme mit Denk- und Redeverboten


----------



## gwittmac (17. Januar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, gwittmac, in gewisser Hinsicht muß ich Dir wohl Recht geben. Aber:
> Jedoch ist es ebenso unstrittig, dass die Wanderer an sich in der Politik durch weitreichenden Lobbyismus umfangreiches Gehör finden, und eben nicht nur durch ehrenamtliche Arbeitseinsätze  viele Politiker wandern wohl auch, wer aber biket so, wie wir es als ansprechend empfinden?



... ich glaube, der mächtigste Mensch auf diesem Planeten fährt MTB, oder lässt sich zumindest gerne auf einem solchen ablichten. Das hilft uns hier in Europa aber nicht wirklich weiter, da hast Du wohl recht.
Wenn es stimmt, dass Wanderer ihren Einfluss in der Politik besser geltend machen können, dann muss man wohl neidlos eine gewisse Cleverness anerkennen. 
Wie relevant der Einsatz des CAI (oder auch des DAV in den Alpen) für den Wegeerhalt ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings ist eines sicher: Egal, ob es den Wegen oder der Natur hilft oder nicht, solche Arbeitseinsätze sind auf jeden Fall "publikumswirksam" und helfen, ein positives Image zu erzeugen, auch bei Politikern. Dass sich Politiker gerne in solch positivem Image sonnen, ist auch nix Neues. Deshalb wird sich auch selten ein Politiker öffentlich als Biker "outen", da diese in manchen Bevölkerungs- (und Wähler-)schichten eben als Umwelt-Rowdies empfunden werden. Ich weiss auch, dass der Großteil der Biker vernünftig und verantwortungsvoll ist, aber unser Image wird leider von den wenigen Unbelehrbaren geprägt. Wenn wir das nicht zulassen wollen, müssen wir uns öffentlich deutlich von solchen Herrschaften distanzieren.




			
				ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits  wieso sollen alle leiden, weil wenige über die Strenge schlagen?



Richtig oder falsch... das ist wohl einer der Grundregeln unserer Gesellschaft: Weil einige wenige sich nicht beherrschen können, ist Radfahren in der Fußgängerzone verboten... weil manche nicht einschätzen können, wie schnell man wo gefahrlos autofahren kann, darf man in Deutschland auf Landstraßen nur 100 km/h fahren... es gäbe unzählige Beispiele. Da es oft schwer fällt, die "Guten" von den "Bösen" zu unterscheiden, helfen eben leider oft nur Ver- oder Gebote für alle.



			
				ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass Ansichten in den Köpfen der Menschen festgemeißelt sind. Fehlendes Einsehen mancher Biker kann man nicht immer auf Verbohrtheit schieben. Vielleicht waren auch unsere Beispiele nur noch nicht überzeugend genug?



Deine Nachsicht ehrt Dich. Aber Leute, die noch immer bestreiten, dass blockierende Hinterräder ökologischen Schaden anrichten können, sind nicht mit Argumenten zu überzeugen, weil sie offensichtlich niicht in der Lage sind, diese intellektuell zu verarbeiten.

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe genauso wie Du, dass uns die Wegesperrungen im Trentino und anderswo erspart bleiben, weil ich sehr gerne in den Alpen im Allgemeinen und im Trentino im Speziellen unterwegs bin. Ich versuche nur, mich den Sichtweisen von Nicht-Bikern nicht zu verschliessen.


----------



## summit (17. Januar 2006)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Wer abstreitet, dass es auch am Lago von Bikern verursachte Errosion gibt, war entweder noch nicht da, weiss nicht, was Errosion ist (hat nix mit Erotik zu tun!) oder ist blind. Wer mit Hirn fährt, kann das Ausmaß des Errosionsschadens aber drastisch reduzieren.


Wir suchen und fragen hier ständig nach Beispielen, die über _"den durch Biker übel zugerichteten Brione"_ hinausgehen. Und selbst am Brione stellt sich die Frage nach den ökologischen Relationen, vgl. z.B.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2269939&postcount=659
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2274084&postcount=682
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2313314&postcount=738

Hast Du weitere Beispiele am Lago, bei denen Biker hauptursächlich für Erosionsschäden gemäß http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erosion verantwortlich sind? Haben sich SAT und CAI hierzu zwischenzeitlich konkret geäußert?





			
				gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Leute, die noch immer bestreiten, dass blockierende Hinterräder ökologischen Schaden anrichten können, sind nicht mit Argumenten zu überzeugen, weil sie offensichtlich niicht in der Lage sind, diese intellektuell zu verarbeiten.


Bitte nicht ökologisch und ökonomisch durcheinander würfeln (wir sprechen hier vom Befahren vorhandener Wege, versteht sich). Die Erhaltung alpiner Bergpfade ist in der Tat ein sehr unangenehmer, aufwändiger und deshalb teurer Job. *Deshalb* haben vermeidbare Belastungen wie Drifts und Abschneider dort nichts zu suchen.

Armin


----------



## ekkko (17. Januar 2006)

_Wenn ein Weg nur einmal im Jahr zum Transport genutzt wird, hast Du mehr Schaden als 1000 Biker anrichten können. _Ich schrieb ja schon, dass Jobal mit diesem Spezialfall wohl Recht hat. Nur eben, dass die interessanten Strecken sich eh nicht besonders zum Transport eignen Um die gehts aber.
Und wenn man zwischendurch mal anhält und zurückschaut, dann kann man durchaus, je nachdem wie viele in welcher Weise dort gefahren sind, genau wie auch jeder Wanderer, der sich dann seine entsprechenden meinungsbildenden Gedanken macht, Einflüsse erkennen. Dazu muß man kein Geologe sein! Und es sind dann unter Umständen auch nicht einfach nur Reifenspuren  nochmaliger Hinweis auf den Brione (den ich einfach zitieren muß, da jeder ihn kennt und entsprechende Pistenbilder vor Augen hat. Daß dieser nicht der Problemberg ist, als der er oft dargestellt wird, meine ich auch). Und deshalb habe ich auch kein Verständnis für Jobals Ignoranz, wenn er schreibt: _die Ursachen für Erosion vielfältig sind u. diese im Gebirge schon seit Urzeiten allgegenwärtig ist. Wenn Du ein Erosionsgutachten liest, ist daher meistens von verstärkenden Faktoren die Rede, wie Publikumsverkehr *z.B*. Reiter, Fußgänger, Fahrzeuge, ich habe hingegen noch keines gefunden, in dem Biker eindeutig als auslösender Faktor für Erosion identifiziert wurden._ 
Aus der Tatsache, dass Erosion allgegenwärtig ist und er MTB scheinbar nicht zu den Fahrzeugen zählt kann er doch nicht grinsend weiter drauflos fahren!? 
Wie bereits tausendfach gesagt: WIR SIND NICHT DIE EINZIGEN, DIE NATUR UND WEGE BEANSPRUCHEN (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Daraus können wir uns aber keinen Freifahrschein ableiten (gerade WIR nicht  nochmaliger Lobbyhinweis). Wir dürfen uns aber eben auch keine Alleinschuld anhängen lassen! Erst recht nicht angesichts der riesigen Eingriffe seitens Forstwirtschaft, Skizirkus, oder aber auch den wanderstockbehafteten, gerne abkürzenden Wandertrupps etc.. Nur, wir können uns vor Angreifbarkeit schützen, indem wir uns sauber verhalten und damit mindestens die halbe Miete unseres Teils zu einem Konsenz beitragen, vielleicht dann auch mal Akzeptanz oder zumindest Toleranz bei denen erreichen! 
(siehe dazu auch dertutnix-Beitrag zu Jobals sinnvoll eingebrachtes Snowboardbeispiel)
Da kann man auch nicht einfach mit Frankreich als Positivbeispiel kommen, einem Land, welches aufgrund der weniger besiedelten Fläche immer noch weniger Spürsinn für Naturerhalt hat. Selbst da gibt es aber spezielle MTB-Pisten, analog den Skipisten. Daß die aussehen, wie im Bikepark  OK  sie werden als Eingriff in die Natur akzeptiert, eben genauso wie die Skipisten. Wir reden *hier* aber von normalen von allen genutzten Bergwegen und Pfaden. Nicht vergessen! Vielleicht hat man in Frankreich wirklich schon erkannt, dass der Wegeerhalt zur touristischen Infrastruktur einfach mal zu investieren ist (schreibe ich jetzt auch nicht zum ersten mal in diesen Thread, ist aber wohl wieder an der Zeit). Heißt aber nicht, dass man das überstrapazieren sollte  erst recht nicht dort, wo offenbar immer noch ein anderer Geist herrscht. Anderes Beispiel: Motorradfahrer  weil einige auf Landstraßen unverantwortlich wie auf der Rennstrecke rumheitzen müssen, sind viele Strecken für alle gesperrt. Wollen wir, dass uns das auch passiert? Ich will weiter/wieder überall fahren dürfen! Es ist fast schon zu spät. 

Nein, ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, mit der Zeit doch eine relevante Anzahl von Jobals noch umzustimmen.


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Und deshalb habe ich auch kein Verständnis für Jobals Ignoranz, wenn er schreibt: _die Ursachen für Erosion vielfältig sind u. diese im Gebirge schon seit Urzeiten allgegenwärtig ist. Wenn Du ein Erosionsgutachten liest, ist daher meistens von verstärkenden Faktoren die Rede, wie Publikumsverkehr *z.B*. Reiter, Fußgänger, Fahrzeuge, ich habe hingegen noch keines gefunden, in dem Biker eindeutig als auslösender Faktor für Erosion identifiziert wurden._


Lies doch mal genau, Erosion ist immer da, sie gehört zu den natürlichen Prozessen des ökologischen Ungleichgewichtes. Ich zähle Bikes auch zu den Fahrzeugen, spielt aber keine Rolle, da ich bisher noch kein einziges Gutachten gelesen haben, in dem Biker als erosionsauslösend identifiziert wurden. Du argumentierst auf Basis einer Info, die Du nicht hast. 

Anders gesagt, wieviel Prozent Anteil an Wegeschäden im Trentino kann auf Biker zurückgeführt werden, wo gibt es Beispiele, daß Biker einen Erosionsprozess ausgelöst haben? Zeige mir die Zahlen u. wir können auf Basis dieser Zahlen diskutieren.

Auch wenn irgendein Politiker von einem, von Bikern verwüsteten Brione spricht, hat das genausoviel Wahrheitsgehalt, wie als Schröder gesagt hat, wir halbieren die Zahl der Arbeitslosen. Es ist ne Aussage, mehr nicht, eine Theorie meinetwegen u. es gilt numal Theory, Research, Proof. 

Du hast weder Forschung noch Beweis, oder?


----------



## gwittmac (17. Januar 2006)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht ökologisch und ökonomisch durcheinander würfeln (wir sprechen hier vom Befahren vorhandener Wege, versteht sich). Die Erhaltung alpiner Bergpfade ist in der Tat ein sehr unangenehmer, aufwändiger und deshalb teurer Job. *Deshalb* haben vermeidbare Belastungen wie Drifts und Abschneider dort nichts zu suchen.
> Armin



Ich kenne sehr wohl den Unterschied zwischen Ökonomie und Ökologie. Für mich ist ein Bergpfad aber nicht nur ein simpler Teil touristischer Infrastruktur, sondern Bestandteil des alpinen Lebensraums. Damit wird durch Driften und Abkürzen meiner Meinung nach ein *ökologischer *Schaden verursacht. Dass die Beseitigung ökologischer Schäden, soweit dies möglich ist, auch Kosten verursacht und damit ökonomische Konsequenzen hat, ist eine allgemeingültige Binsenweisheit, die natürlich nach wie vor ihre Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2006)

@ekkko, damit hast Du's mal wieder sehr schön ausformuliert. Diese Position "kein Freifahrschein" aber auch "keine Alleinschuld" ist enorm schwer zu vermitteln. Entweder man wird in die Schublade der blauäugigen Ökos gesteckt, oder in die der Nachmirdiesintflut-Raser.

Als deren Prototyp ich Jobal aber nun auch nicht sehen möchte (weil Du sagst, "nennenswerte Anzahl von Jobals"). Immerhin macht er sich Gedanken, will nicht alles unhinterfragt hinnehmen... Soll jetzt keine Verteidigung sein, aber bzgl. der Bedeutung langfristiger Erosionsschäden durch Biker -- _sofern sie nicht bewusst schreddern, abschneiden und dgl_ -- habe auch ich so meine Zweifel.

Mich erinnert das ein wenig an die Diskussion über Kernenergienutzung (sorry blue ) Über die Risiken der Endlagerung kann man beliebig lange diskutieren, ohne je auf ein belastbares Ergebnis zu kommen. Man kann Studien in beide Richtungen finden und sie glauben oder auch nicht. Aber wenn man noch handfestere Argumente hat -- in diesem Falle, dass es wirtschaftlich und strukturell weit bessere Alternativen gibt -- dann reicht mir das für den Ausstieg. Übertragen auf uns: Ich muss gar nicht über langfristige Erosion spekulieren, es gibt einfachere und damit bessere Argumente für rücksichtvolles Fahren.


----------



## Cubabike (17. Januar 2006)

*Stooooooooooooopppp!!!*


bevor sich das hier in eine politische Grundsatzdiskussion  entwickelt, würde ich gerne mal ein -  m.A. passendes - Beispiel aus der Gegenwart anführen:

z.B. der Weg "Dosso di Roveri" bzw. die "Bocca di Navene"-Abfahrt im unteren Teil.:

Vor fünf bis sieben Jahren war dies (v.a. im unteren Teil) hauptsächlich noch ein "lauschiger" Waldpfad, mit Erdboden oder feinerem Schotter bedeckt und für fast jedermann gut begeh- und befahrbar.
Im Gegensatz dazu kenn ich heutzutage nicht wenige Biker (v.a. -innen!), denen dieser Pfad zu grob, zu ausgewaschen und zu steinig ist, und sie mit ihren normalen Touren-MTBs keine Chance mehr sehen, dort flüssig und mit Spaß runterzukommen.

Gut, mag der eine oder andere denken: "Anfänger!", aber die üblen Veränderungen gerade an diesem Pfad über die letzten Jahre sind für Kenner dieses Gebiets nicht zu übersehen, v.a. die Auswaschungen und Abtragungen in den Kehren und Serpentinen sind meiner Ansicht nach schon dramatisch! Und diese entstehen genau durch die oben beschriebene Fahrweise und kaum durch Wanderer/Fußgänger, die mal einen Kiesel beiseitetreten.

Und würde nicht der SAT oder wer auch immer dort gelegentlich mit Holzstämmen Stufen und Führungsrinnen einbauen, dann gäbe es diesen Weg heute vermutlich nicht mehr!
Und wenn man dann trotz allem bei der Abfahrt von shreddernden Downhill-Kollegen überholt wird, oder einem gar Enduro- oder Motocrossfahrer von unten entgegen kommen (alles schon passiert), dann will man ab und an doch mal eine Pumpgun im Rucksack mitführen...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Heiko_München (17. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast von Bikern induzierte Erosion am Gardasee gesehen? Bist Du ausgebildeter Geologe?



Ja und Ja .....



			
				Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage deshalb, weil lt. meinem Wissenstand die Ursachen für Erosion vielfältig sind u. diese im Gebirge schon seit Urzeiten allgegenwertig ist. Wenn Du ein Erosionsgutachten liest, ist daher meistens von verstärkenden Faktoren die Rede, wie Publikumsverkehr z.B. Reiter, Fußgänger, Fahrzeuge, ich habe hingegen noch keines gefunden, in dem Biker eindeutig als auslösender Faktor für Erosion identifiziert wurden.
> 
> Oder sprichst Du vielleicht einfach von Reifenspuren u. anderen Anzeichen, daß in best. Gegenden Biker unterwegs waren?
> 
> Gruß Jobal



Genau das ist es nämlich. Jeder der sich in etwas ausgesetztem alpinen bzw. hochalpinen Gelände bewegt, fördert irgendwie natürlich die Erosion. Ein Wanderer vielleicht etwas weniger als ein schnell fahrender MTBiker....
...aber Diplomarbeiten, Gutachten, etc. über Auswirkungen der MTBikens auf die Umwelt (in Richtung: erhöhte Erosion auf Wegen) gibt es wie Sand am Meer ... alle sind irgendwie inhaltlich schwach (meine Meinung).... beruhen meist nur auf in den Raum gestellten Argumenten und deren logische Begründung.
Fachlich einwandfreie Ergebnisse gibt es auf Grund der Komplexität des Themas soweit ich weiß nicht wirklich!

Und bei so Arbeiten und Gutachten kommt es immer darauf an, wer so etwas für welche Partei geschrieben hat. Denn je nach Argumentationsweise kann man (und ich recht einfach auch) die _jeweilige Seite gewinnen lassen_!

Schöne Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> *Stooooooooooooopppp!!!*
> 
> 
> bevor sich das hier in eine politische Grundsatzdiskussion  entwickelt, würde ich gerne mal ein -  m.A. passendes - Beispiel aus der Gegenwart anführen:
> ...



Nimm es mir nicht krumm, aber dieses Beispiel sagt nur aus, daß es auf dem von Dir angesprochenen Weg Erosion gibt, mehr nicht. Warum Du deswegen einen Hass auf Crosser o. DHler hast ist mir schleierhaft. 

Ironie an ...Ach ja, weil Verallgemeinerungen so schön sind, CC-Deppen o. Tourenheinis, die beim DH ständig die Bremse schleifen lassen fordern den Weg vermutlich mehr als der DHler, der vor ne Stufe kurz anbremst, springt u. weiterheizt.....aus Denkmal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekkko (17. Januar 2006)

@ Jobal: Aus der Tatsache heraus, dass bereits die Anlage eines Weges in alpinem GelÃ¤nde (oder anderswo) bereits einen Eingriff in die Natur darstellt, der Erosion begÃ¼nstigt, neben dem, dass ohnehin auch ohne den Menschen Erosion da wÃ¤re, und der nicht explizit in Deiner Quelle als DIE Ursache fÃ¼r Erosion benannten Biker kann man doch deren Existenz nicht bestreitenâ¦
Du brauchst ein konkretes Beispiel neben dem Brione: Lies nach bei Cubabike, bestÃ¤tigt durch (deus-ex-machina)-Heiko-MÃ¼nchen.
@ Carmin: DaÃ auch Jobal sich Gedanken macht, mÃ¶chte ich nicht bestreiten. Im Gegenteil: Ich finde es toll, dass er seine Position einbringt und mitdiskutiert. WÃ¤re doch zum Koâ¦, wenn alle sich hier nur in Einstimmigkeit Ã¼ben wÃ¼rden.
Aber gerade deshalb meine ich ja auch, dass man Jobal erreichen kann. ER ist nicht hirnlos, vielleicht nur ideologisch blockiert. Die Nachmirdiesintflut-Raser wird man wohl nie erreichen kÃ¶nnen. Die sind auch nicht in diesem Thread.
Auch ich sehe keine Ã¼bergroÃe erosive Relevanz bei angepasster Fahrweise, deshalb verteidige ich diese ja auch. Und wenn das an manchen Stellen trotzdem so sein sollte, dann nehme ich dies (pÃ¶se pÃ¶se)mit dem Hinweis, dass nicht nur ich schÃ¤dige, sogar in Kauf. Ein bisschen Arbeit soll fÃ¼r die Wegeerhaltungstrupps ja noch Ã¼brig seinâ¦  
Witz beiseite, Fahren geht nicht ohne Bodenkontakt, aber ich kann das Ergebnis gehÃ¶rig beeinflussen. Und das sollten *wir alle* bedenken.

Ps.:
Ach, ich vergaÃ: Cubabike, wenn da Motocrosser bergaufpflÃ¼gen, haben die schon einen besonders extremen EinfluÃ... Wenn Dich ein Downhiller Ã¼berholt, heiÃt das nicht, daÃ er umweltbelastender unterwegs ist - da muÃ ich Jobal recht geben!


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und Ja .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

Du hast ne PM, wäre klasse, wenn Du mir helfen könntest.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

@Carmin u. Ekko

wenn Ihr schon über mich in der dritten Person redet, wäre nett, den Kindergarten Modus auszuschalten "...Jobal erreichen kann...", ich bin vermutlich nen Tick älter als Ihr beide.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## carmin (17. Januar 2006)

Wieso tauscht Ihr Eure Quellen jetzt per PM aus?



			
				Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Kindergarten Modus


nennt sich auch "Metakommunikation" 



			
				Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin vermutlich nen Tick älter als Ihr beide.


Nicht viel. Aber was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## ekkko (17. Januar 2006)

Hey Jobal, nicht aufregen. Abgesehen von Deiner (zumindest vorgetragenen) Ignoranz hab ich doch nix Negatives Dir anhängen wollen!
Auch habe ich Dich schon direkt angesprochen. Nur wenn ich Carmin oder wen auch immer direkt anspreche kann ich nun mal nicht in der zweiten Person plötzlich Dich meinen, oder? Also ich finde, das lernt man doch spätestens in der Grundschule.  

Fang jetzt aber nicht an Altherrenbonus einzufordern. Wenn Du denkst, ich wäre ein Jungspund, irrst Du nämlich. Du bist ein Ü-30. Ist ja schon ordentlich. Ich habe aber schon einen Weisheitsbart und bin tatsächlich über 40, fahre mit Sicherheit schon länger als Du.
Hallo?
Sind wir hier bei Herrn Dr Klöbner und Herrn Müller Lüdenscheidt in der Badewanne?
Ist das denn nicht alles egal? Zählen nicht Argumente?


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso tauscht Ihr Eure Quellen jetzt per PM aus?
> 
> nennt sich auch "Metakommunikation"
> 
> Nicht viel. Aber was hat das damit zu tun?



Wg. dem Kindergarten äah der Metakommunikation 

Warum wohl, weil es den Rest nichts angeht 

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Jobal (17. Januar 2006)

Oh Gott, hier diskutiert also die Oldie Fraktion, naja was solls.

Seit 93 übrigens ;-)


----------



## marco (17. Januar 2006)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> *Stooooooooooooopppp!!!*
> 
> 
> bevor sich das hier in eine politische Grundsatzdiskussion  entwickelt, würde ich gerne mal ein -  m.A. passendes - Beispiel aus der Gegenwart anführen:
> ...




der pfad wurde vor 2 jahren instandgehalten. Die bauarbeiter sind fast den ganzen trail mit einem kleinwagen (panda 4x4) hochgefahren. Selber gesehen. Früher war der pfad teilweise ein schottermonster, heute ist viel besser, fast langweilig


----------



## summit (17. Januar 2006)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> ich gerne mal ein -  m.A. passendes - Beispiel aus der Gegenwart anführen:
> 
> z.B. der Weg "Dosso di Roveri" bzw. die "Bocca di Navene"-Abfahrt im unteren Teil.:
> 
> ...


Gut. Dieser *Weg* hat in den letzten Jahre anscheinend gelitten. Sicher auch durch starke Frequentierung ("unterer Teil"), bestimmt auch durch mehr oder weniger schreddernde Biker.

Für was genau war das gleich nochmal ein passendes Beispiel?




			
				Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Und würde nicht der SAT oder wer auch immer dort gelegentlich mit Holzstämmen Stufen und Führungsrinnen einbauen, dann gäbe es diesen Weg heute vermutlich nicht mehr!


Vermutlich. Das Wasser sucht sich seinen Weg nun mal von oben nach unten. Wege und deren Anlage selbst sind dabei ein Problem, weil sie gerne als Bachbett genutzt werden.




			
				Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man dann trotz allem bei der Abfahrt von shreddernden Downhill-Kollegen überholt wird


Seit wann beschränkt sich Schreddern auf bestimmte Biker-Gruppen?





			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> der pfad wurde vor 2 jahren instandgehalten. Die bauarbeiter sind fast den ganzen trail mit einem kleinwagen (panda 4x4) hochgefahren. Selber gesehen. Früher war der pfad teilweise ein schottermonster, heute ist viel besser, fast langweilig


Seid Ihr beiden sicher, dass Ihr den selben Weg meint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (17. Januar 2006)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> *Stooooooooooooopppp!!!*
> 
> 
> bevor sich das hier in eine politische Grundsatzdiskussion  entwickelt, würde ich gerne mal ein -  m.A. passendes - Beispiel aus der Gegenwart anführen:
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn 
Ich fahre den Weg #6 nun auch schon seit ein paar Jahren. Oft auch mehrmals im Jahr. Der Zustand ändert sich nicht von Jahr zu Jahr, sondern permanent z. B. von Jahreszeit zu Jahreszeit, oder von lägeren Regenperioden zu längeren trockenen Perioden usw.
Das macht das ganze aber auch interessant, wäre langweillig wenn die Wege immer gleich aussehen würden. 
Wenn Du mit veränderter "Weg-Qualität" solche große Probleme hast, hättest Du dann nicht nach dem Hochwasser im letzten Sommer das biken aufgeben müssen?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## summit (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Heiko,

was macht die WS-Enduro? Klappts bald mal auf eine gemeinsame Tour?


Also Deine angedeuteten Beispiele von Bikern induzierter Erosion am Gardasee und deren ökologische Auswirkungen (also über einzelne Wegeschäden hinausgehend) aus Geologensicht wären schon sehr interessant! 




			
				Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber Diplomarbeiten, Gutachten, etc. über Auswirkungen der MTBikens auf die Umwelt (in Richtung: erhöhte Erosion auf Wegen) gibt es wie Sand am Meer ...


Schön wärs. Autoren, die sich in den letzten 15 Jahren mit den Auswirkungen des Bikens auf Untergrund oder Umwelt beschäftigt haben kann man an zwei Händen abzählen (und die haben größtenteils noch voneinander abgeschreiben), vgl. http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/dimb_archiv_stand_01-051-web.pdf
Welche Arbeiten meinst Du gehen dabei in Richtung erhöhte Erosion auf Wegen durch wen oder was?





			
				Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> alle sind irgendwie inhaltlich schwach (meine Meinung).... beruhen meist nur auf in den Raum gestellten Argumenten und deren logische Begründung. Fachlich einwandfreie Ergebnisse gibt es auf Grund der Komplexität des Themas soweit ich weiß nicht wirklich!


Die Arbeiten sind immerhin ein Versuch, verschiedene Belastungsformen und deren Auswirkungen auf den Untergrund miteinander zu vergleichen und bestimmte Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen (Wegeanlage usw.). Deine *konkreten* Kritikpunkte als Geologe an den einzelnen Arbeiten (Cessford, Wöhrstein usw.) würden mich dann aber schon mal etwas genauer interessieren. 





			
				Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei so Arbeiten und Gutachten kommt es immer darauf an, wer so etwas für welche Partei geschrieben hat. Denn je nach Argumentationsweise kann man (und ich recht einfach auch) die _jeweilige Seite gewinnen lassen_!


Vollkommen klar. Bestimmt gibt es dann auch Arbeiten und Gutachten von Bikegegnern wie Sand am Meer?  (  )

Armin


----------



## Heiko_München (18. Januar 2006)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> Also Deine angedeuteten Beispiele von Bikern induzierter Erosion am Gardasee und deren ökologische Auswirkungen (also über einzelne Wegeschäden hinausgehend) aus Geologensicht wären schon sehr interessant!



Ich denke, ich hatte mich da nicht besonders klar ausgedrückt! Es geht nicht darum ob nun Biker oder Wanderer oder Almkühe mehr Schaden anrichten. Jeder, der sich im alpinen Gelände bewegt und dies halt auch in größerem Umfang (und so ist es nunmal mit den Bikern am Gardasee) verursacht Schäden an der Vegetation, was dann wiederum zu Erosion (inkl. Zerstörung des Weges) führt.

In einem Gebiet wo sich viele Wanderer aufhalten ist das aber das selbe wie an den vielbefahrenen Trails oder Wegen am Gardasee oder im Karwendel.



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wärs. Autoren, die sich in den letzten 15 Jahren mit den Auswirkungen des Bikens auf Untergrund oder Umwelt beschäftigt haben kann man an zwei Händen abzählen (und die haben größtenteils noch voneinander abgeschreiben), vgl. http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/dimb_archiv_stand_01-051-web.pdf



Ist doch klar, wenn Du was schreiben sollst, schaust doch auch erstmal was es schon gibt, oder? Und bei Diplomarbeiten, Doktorarbeiten oder auch Gutachten wirst Du halt schon öfters von Deinem Auftraggeber darauf hingewiesen wie er sich das so vorstellt.....  oder hat hier schonmal wer versucht ein Gutachten oder gar Diplomarbeit gegen den Willen und die Meinung seines Profs zu schreiben? Ich kenne 2 Doktoranden, die das versucht haben.... ihren Titel haben beide nicht bekommen!!!



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Die Arbeiten sind immerhin ein Versuch, verschiedene Belastungsformen und deren Auswirkungen auf den Untergrund miteinander zu vergleichen und bestimmte Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen (Wegeanlage usw.).


Viele der Arbeiten sind extrem schwach in der Argumentation! Leider. Es ist halt sehr schwer mit einem überschaubaren Aufwand genauere Untersuchungen im Gelände zu machen. Sprich: Beurteilung von Wegpassagen - die möglichst nur von einer Nutzergruppe benutzt werden - über mehrere Jahre und das bei möglichst gleichbleibeneden äußeren Umständen. Jedes Starkregenereignis muss dabei wohl extra bewertet werden.... Das Ganze ist damit extrem aufwendig und bisher hat das noch niemand gezahlt.....
Und wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, wer soetwas zahlt, der weiß auch schon was er als Ergebnis will!!!



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Deine *konkreten* Kritikpunkte als Geologe an den einzelnen Arbeiten (Cessford, Wöhrstein usw.) würden mich dann aber schon mal etwas genauer interessieren.


Wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe, melde ich mich hierzu versprochen.

Nur jetzt muss ich wieder was tun... geologisch.... mein Auftraggeber will möglichst hohe Druckfestigkeiten von Gesteinen... mal sehen was da so rauskommt!    (Anm.: hiermit möchte ich nicht mitteilen, dass ich da was mauscheln werde, aber ich werde mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln bzw. dem Wissen versuchen seine Argumente für eine Nachforderung zu unterstützen. ...)



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkommen klar. Bestimmt gibt es dann auch Arbeiten und Gutachten von Bikegegnern wie Sand am Meer?  (  )
> Armin


Ich denke es gibt mehr Arbeiten (leider meist von Geografen (sorry)), die das MTBiken in den Bergen verteufeln!! Grund: gute Lobbyarbeit der entsprecheden Gruppe (SAT???)  

Grüße Heiko


P.S.:
@Armin: das Enduro ist zu Hause. Ich habe Deinen Rat befolgt und es in Größe L mit gekürztem Sattelrohr genommen! So ist das Oberrohr zum "touren" lang genug. Der Aufbau erfolgt gerade (bzw. spät abends)....und ich hoffe am WE mal ne Probefahrt machen zu können!!!
Schöne Impressionen übrigens aus Bad Urach (bin in den Thread ja bislang nur stiller Leser!!)


----------



## dertutnix (18. Januar 2006)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> ... (leider meist von Geografen (sorry)) ...


----------



## MATTESM (18. Januar 2006)

um mal von der generischen diskussion weg zu praktischen beispielen zu kommen: hier ein beispiel für eine antwort aus der region lavarone, die ich auf die frage erhielt, welche wege einer route entlang der "sentiero della pace" in diesem bereich von etwaigen sperrungen betroffen wären. 

NB: gefragt hatte ich im november irgendwann und seit dem 3-4 nachgehakt, die antwort kam jetzt (bitte entschuldigt die hölzerne übersetzung). Geschrieben hatte ich an die A.P.T (Tourismusgesellschaft), von der bekam ich eine Antwort die von einem Herrn von der SAT (zuständig für die wegeregelungen) geschrieben ist!!!???

"Antwortend auf ihre geschätzte Anfrage, und unter Einbeziehung der Meinung von Tarcisio Deflorian _(wer immer das ist???), _möchten wir bestätigen, dass der Sentiero della Pace nur in Teilen mit Wegen zusammenfällt, die in einer vorgesehen Listung des Servizio Turismo della P.A.T zusammengefasst sind _(Listung für Sperrungen???). _
Für das MTB wäre demnach auch der Teil fahrbar, der von Vetriolo nach Caoria führt (über den Passo 5Croci), sofern man sich vor allem auf den Forststraßen aufhält _(also nicht die hier im Forum bereits mehrfach diskutierten Trail-Alternativen am 5Croci). _Man muss jedoch überprüfen, in wie fern die Wege mit den Spezifikationen vereinbar sind, die in den Rechtsvorschriften in Bezug auf  den Abschnitt Campestrini -> Musiera (Sentiero SAT E-381) vorgesehen sind: Wir empfehlen bis zu Inkrafttreten einer neuen Regelung bis zum Dorf Telve abzufahren und für den Anstieg die Straße bis Musiera zu nehmen. Für den Abschnitt von Caoria bis Paneveggio _(Passo Rolle über Malga Togniolo zum Rifugio Refavae)_ dagegen sei angemerkt, dass sich dieser innerhalb des Parco Paneveggio  Pale di San Martino befindet, in dem grundsätzlich ein Durchfahrtsverbot besteht. Der Weg E352 wiederum _(Trail über Malga Togniolo)_ ist nicht von den technischen Bestimmungen des Gesetzestextes (für Wegsperrungen) betroffen. In diesem Fall sollte man aber nochmals die Parkverwaltung befragen."

weiß ich jetzt mehr? hier ist das eigentliche Problem: gerade letzter Trail ist wirklich eng und steil und in weiten abschnitten nicht fahrbar. aber wird er gesperrt? keiner weiß es wirklich. und im falle eines Unfalles bei einer professionell geführten tour wird es schwierig... 

für alle dem italienischen mächtigen hier der originaltext, wenn ich übersetzungsfehler gemacht habe, die den sinn verändern bitte melden!

"In risposta alla Sua Gentile richiesta, sentito anche il parere di Tarcisio Deflorian possiamo confermare che il Sentiero della Pace coincide solo in parte con sentieri censiti nell'apposito elenco presso il Servizio Turismo della P.A.T.; dovrebbe essere percorribile anche con mountain bike nel tratto Vetriolo-Caoria in quanto si snoda soprattutto lungo strade forestali. Si deve tuttavia verificare la compatibilità con le specifiche tecniche previste dalla normativa di riferimento in relazione al tratto Campestrini-Musiera (sentiero SAT E-381) "Si consigli di scendere fino a nuove disposizioni sino al paese di Telve e salire per la strada principale che porta in Musiera"  . Per quanto riguarda invece il tratto da Caoria a Paneveggio si fa notare che ci si trova all'interno del perimetro del Parco Paneveggio-Pale di San Martino, area in cui vige il divieto al transito. Il sentiero E 352 per sua natura non rientra comunque nelle specifiche tecniche previste dalla normativa di riferimento. Si rammenta infine che l'eventuale richiesta in quest'ultimo caso va inoltrata all'Ente Parco.

Nella speranza di esserVi stati utili, inviamo cordiali saluti.

            Il segretario della
Commissione Sentieri Escursionismo

           ing. i. Luca Biasi
 Società degli Alpinisti Tridentini
 Commissione Sentieri Escursionismo
Via Manci, 57 - 38100 TRENTO - Italy
   tel 0461981871 - fax 0461986462
[email protected]


----------



## MATTESM (18. Januar 2006)

noch eine nebenbemerkung: es geht eben nicht "nur" um den gardasee!!! auch wenn dieser hier immer wieder als ort des übels diskutiert wird...

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (18. Januar 2006)

@ mattesm: die antwort erinnert mich stark an die antwort der netten damen von den info-büros in riva und arco zu beginn des jahres.

1. eigentlich keine ahnung von der sperrung bzw. diskussion

2. verweis auf die vom tourismusverband herausgegebene karte, die dort markierten bikerouten wären alle freigegeben

3. näheres bitte vor ort klären

4. zum 1. mai spätestens werden weitere informationen erwartet


inhaltliches gehalt geht gegen null.


die bikerouten in der o.g. karte sind übrigens seit 2004 unverändert!
die pianauratrails, die ja schon seit einiger zeit mit schildern versehen sind, werden tw. als reiterwege ausgewiesen. wie das mit der "ökologischen empfindlichen beschaffenheit" vereinbar ist, konnte ich noch nicht klären


----------



## Heiko_München (18. Januar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich sagte doch: sorry!

Es gibt nunmal des öfteren grundlegende Unterschiede in der Sichtweise zwischen Geografen und Geologen.  

Grüße
H.


----------



## ekkko (18. Januar 2006)

Wer wäre dann eher der Astronom und wer der Astrologe?
(gehöre keiner der vier Gruppen an)

;-)


----------



## ufp (21. Januar 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> der pfad wurde vor 2 jahren instandgehalten. Die bauarbeiter sind fast den ganzen trail mit einem kleinwagen (panda 4x4) hochgefahren. Selber gesehen. Früher war der pfad teilweise ein schottermonster, heute ist viel besser, fast langweilig


Nur so als kleine Randanmerkung zu diesem Problem aus Wien.
Da Wien ja bekanntlich nicht gerade mit vielen Bergen, eigentlich gar keinen, gesegnet ist (mehr Hügerln), wurde eine beliebte MTB Strecke (Wildgrube) geschottert .

Nicht jedoch wegen den MTBern, sondern weil es viele Beschwerden, Wünsche etc. von den Wanderern gab (dort ist ein STADT WANDER WEG: Diese woll(t)en nicht im Gatsch gehen wenn es (ge-)regnet). 
Des weiteren hat das Forstamt bei dieser Gelegenheit die Bäume rundherum abgeholzt (Jahresplan). 

Auch bei den Baumaschinen macht die Technik bzw. Automatisierung nicht halt. Diese werden immer größer; daher brauchen sie auch mehr Platz um in die entsprechenden Gebiete zu gelangen. Daher werden oder müssen zwangsläufig Wege (Schneißen) gelegt werden....
Mit auch ein Grund warum geschottert wird, ist die Tatsache, das damit Fluorschäden (u.a. tiefe/breite Spurrillen) der Baumaschinen vermieden werden.

Somit verallgemeinere ich, und bin auf die Wanderer und vor allem den Tourismus pöse  (u.a. Vereinfachung der Genehmigungspraxis von Schneekanonen, Planungen für zahlreiche neue Alm- und Forststraßen , weitere Golfplatz  planungen). 

Im Bereich des Hochschwab (Steirischen Kalkalpen) liegt die 2. Wiener Hochquellenleitung. In diesem sensiblen Gebiet dürfen Motorsägen zum Beispiel nur mehr mit Biodiesel betrieben werden. Auch gibt es dort noch andere Einschränkungen bezüglich Umweltbelastung.

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Januar 2006)

Eine Motorsäge die mit Biodiesel läuft? Wo gibt´s denn sowas?


----------



## Heiko_München (21. Januar 2006)

sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mit auch ein Grund warum geschottert wird, ist die Tatsache, das damit Fluorschäden (u.a. tiefe/breite Spurrillen) der Baumaschinen vermieden werden.....



Es ist nicht Fluor (das ist nämlich in Deiner Zahncreme) sondern es geht um den Flurshaden!  

S





			
				sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> ... In diesem sensiblen Gebiet dürfen Motorsägen zum Beispiel nur mehr mit Biodiesel betrieben werden. Auch gibt es dort noch andere Einschränkungen bezüglich Umweltbelastung....



Biologisch abbaubares Motoröl (zur Schmierung bzw. als Zusatz im Gemisch der 2-Takt-Motorsägen) bitte nicht mit Biodiesel verwechseln. Mit Biodiesel betankte Fahrzeuge sorgen vielleicht für ein besseren CO2-Haushalt auf der Erde (da als regenerative Energiequelle definiert), doch in einem Wasserschutzgebiet kommt es eher auf ein schnell abbaubares Schmieröl an. Hier kann man übrigens sehr gut Salatöl nehmen!!!

 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## ufp (21. Januar 2006)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Motorsäge die mit Biodiesel läuft? Wo gibt´s denn sowas?


Ups, nein? Ich glaub es war Rapsöl, kann das stimmen?
(Damed muß mir nochmal den Bericht ansehen)

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2006)

sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, nein? Ich glaub es war Rapsöl, kann das stimmen?
> (Damed muß mir nochmal den Bericht ansehen)
> 
> mfg sv650-ufp



Kann es sein, dass Du biologisch abbaubares Kettenöl meinst? Das ist nur das Haftöl für die Kette. Der Motor läuft weiter mit dem entsprechenden Sprit ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Januar 2006)

Genau so ist´s normalerweise. Kettenschmieröl auf Pflanzenölbasis (ist übrigens Vorschrift, egal wo man arbeitet), Benzin ganz normal auf Erdölbasis.

Genauso müssen alle Forstmaschinen mit biologisch abbaubarem Hydrauliköl arbeiten.

Weil´s grad vorhin angesprochen wurde: Durch Forstmaschinen verursachte Flurschöden (nicht Wegeschöden) sind eigentlich kein Problem, eher sogar von Vorteil, weil dadurch die Naturverjüngung gefördert wird. Die Maschinen verursachen an einer bestimmten Stelle ja nur alle 50 Jahre solche Schäden. Nicht jeden Tag, wie´s eben bei Sportlern, wenn auch in geringerem maß, möglich sein kann.


----------



## ufp (22. Januar 2006)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist´s normalerweise. Kettenschmieröl auf Pflanzenölbasis (ist übrigens Vorschrift, egal wo man arbeitet), Benzin ganz normal auf Erdölbasis.
> 
> Genauso müssen alle Forstmaschinen mit biologisch abbaubarem Hydrauliköl arbeiten.


Ja wie auch immer, reitets nicht darauf herum , sollt ja nur veranschaulichen, dass jetzt ein bischen mehr (in manchen Fällen) auf die Natur geachtet wird. Richtigerweise! 



> Weil´s grad vorhin angesprochen wurde: Durch Forstmaschinen verursachte Flurschöden (nicht Wegeschöden) sind eigentlich kein Problem, eher sogar von Vorteil, weil dadurch die Naturverjüngung gefördert wird. Die Maschinen verursachen an einer bestimmten Stelle ja nur alle 50 Jahre solche Schäden. Nicht jeden Tag, wie´s eben bei Sportlern, wenn auch in geringerem maß, möglich sein kann.


Naja, wenn es alle 50 Jahre nur vorkäme. Nicht das ich jetzt den großen Erfahrungsschatz von zig Strecken und den Gepflogenheiten der Forstbenutzung kenne, aber wenn ich, wie in manchen Strecken öfters fahre und dort dementsprechend oft Spurrinnen von Autos/Forstmaschinen/Traktoren etc. sehe.... .  
Und zum fahren sind die :kotz: , außer man will ein Fahrtechniktraining machen  .

Ob diese jetzt mit Bioöl, Biodiesel, Rapsöl oder was auch immer herumfahren, eine Belastung für die Natur sind sie allemal; ganz im Gegensatz zu MTBern  .

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Januar 2006)

Alu und Carbon sind in ihrer Herstellung und Verarbeitung auch nicht gerade umweltfreundlich.


----------



## marco (31. Januar 2006)

es gibt was neues am lago: http://www.bike-board.net/images/forum/riva.pdf 
Bald kommt die Übersetzung.


----------



## MATTESM (31. Januar 2006)

ich hoffe mein intalienisch ist schlecht:
" es werden in folge alle sentieri (die wanderwege der SAT) gesperrt, mit ausnahme der wege nach Grassi, Bocca di Trat und von Pregasina nach Passo Rocchetta...."

das wäre das ende...??? oder übersetz ich falsch????

..m..


----------



## marco (31. Januar 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mein intalienisch ist schlecht:
> " es werden in folge alle sentieri (die wanderwege der SAT) gesperrt, mit ausnahme der wege nach Grassi, Bocca di Trat und von Pregasina nach Passo Rocchetta...."
> 
> das wäre das ende...??? oder übersetz ich falsch????
> ...



richtig übersetzt. Ich will es auch nicht glauben, ich hoffe es ist ein Fehler der Zeitung.

Offtopic: Matthias, heute abend melde ich mich bei dir, jetzt muss ich zur ispo


----------



## numinisflo (31. Januar 2006)

Das kann ja wohl nicht wirklich war sein, das wärs dann ja mit dem biken am Lago.....

Bitte nicht.


----------



## MATTESM (31. Januar 2006)

antwort vom lago: viel rauch um nichts und die die das projekt gestartet haben brauchten jetzt ein ergebnis  -  verfolgt würde es nie werden...

damit kann ich als veranstalter mal wieder nichts anfangen, aber zur info mal hier der Carlo.... (übersetzen tut diesmal der liebe marco...)

"Mathias, 

non stare a preoccuparti; è solo fumo (o aria fritta..) perché è chiaro a tutti che nessuno applicherà nessuna normativa, non ci saranno cartelli di divieto sui sentieri e, soprattutto, non ci sarà nessun vigile o guardia che fermerà i bikers sui sentieri.
Alla fine di tante chiacchere tutto rimane come prima. 
Questa gente ha voluto aprire un caso e a qualche conclusione dovevano pur arrivare per far vedere che "stavano lavorando ad un progetto". In realtà tutto serve solo a far parlare di loro.
Rimane comunque il fatto che sono dei gran coglioni...

Ciao!"


----------



## ekkko (31. Januar 2006)

aha,
da wird also was beschlossen
und ein anderer sagt, daß man da sich nicht dran halten muß,
weil's doch niemand durchführt...
Abgesehen davon, daß ich die Durchführung sehr wohl befürchte (nochmals: siehe Pasubio z. B.) 
kotzt mich diese italienische Einstellung doch schon mal wieder an. Oder finde ich den deutschen Pedantismus doch noch schlimmer? 
Ich habe Carlos Text nicht vollständig verstanden, da ich des Italienischen nicht so mächtig bin, aber (er mag es ja nicht böse meinen und hinter dem stehen, was er sagt) er hängt vielleicht noch gedanklich in der alten Zeit!? Wie schön war's doch (ganz) früher in Italien, als ein Durchfahrtsverbot nur Haftungsausschluß bedeutete und jeder selbstverantwortlich handelte. 
Ich schätze das so ein, daß es eben NICHT mehr die lockere Einstellung geben wird, alles sich EU-mäßig angleicht - und aus isses mit dem Trailparadies. Schade - sehr schade...
Und dieses ganze Hickhack hat eben NICHTS mehr mit Gesichtwahren zu tun.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2006)

Und ich hatte gerade das Hotel für 14 Tage im Mai  reserviert. 

Jetzt muß ich DAS lesen.  Wenn das keine Zeitungsente ist werde ich mich als gesetzestreuer Bürger dran halten und halt woanders hin fahren. Die TAC kommt ja schon nach Limone.   Wir sollten dem Bild vom Outlaw nicht Vorschub leisten und uns alle an das Gesetz halten. R.I.P. Torbole!


----------



## Wuudi (31. Januar 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> "Mathias,
> 
> non stare a preoccuparti; è solo fumo (o aria fritta..) perché è chiaro a tutti che nessuno applicherà nessuna normativa, non ci saranno cartelli di divieto sui sentieri e, soprattutto, non ci sarà nessun vigile o guardia che fermerà i bikers sui sentieri.
> Alla fine di tante chiacchere tutto rimane come prima.
> ...



Dann bin ich mal so frei:



			
				MATTESM auf deutsch schrieb:
			
		

> Matthias,
> mach dir keine Sorgen; es ist nur Rauch (oder frittierte Luft) weil es jeden klar ist, dass niemand eine Regel anwenden wird; es wird keine Verbotsschilder auf den Wegen geben und vor allem wird es keinen Polizisten oder Förster geben, welcher die Biker auf den Wegen anhalten wird.
> Nach vielem Getratsche bleibt alles so wie vorher.
> Diese Leute wollten einen "Fall" öffnen und mussten zu irgend einem Resultat kommen um zu zeigen, dass sie "an einem Projekt arbeiteten". In Wirklichkeit wurde das alles nur gemacht, damit man über sie spricht.
> Bleibt jedoch der Fakt, dass sie "gran coglioni" sind. (Sinngemäss Arschl***/Idioten u.ähnliche  )



Anmerkung: Wieder mal typisch a là italiana. Viel Gerede, viel Gezanke, Leute die sich wichtig machen, niemand der den Kopf verlieren darf und wie immer irrsinnige Gesetze an welche sich niemand halten wird......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (31. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ... mach dir keine Sorgen; es ist nur Rauch (oder frittierte Luft) weil es jeden klar ist, dass niemand eine Regel anwenden wird; es wird keine Verbotsschilder auf den Wegen geben und vor allem wird es keinen Polizisten oder Förster geben, welcher die Biker auf den Wegen anhalten wird ...



hm, sorry, aber ist das deine meinung oder schreibst du von offizieller seite???
mattesm und u.a. auch mein problem ist, dass wir vom guiden leben. 
deswegen ist eine gesicherte kenntnis der jeweiligen rechtslage (v.a. auch wegen möglicher haftungsfragen) existenziell. ein fahren auf verbotenen wegen kann trotz nichtkontrollieren dergleichen v.a. für einen guide (aber auch für jeden privaten biker) fatale folgen haben ...


----------



## Wuudi (31. Januar 2006)

Ähm, ich hab nur das Mail vom Mattesm übersetzt !


----------



## dertutnix (31. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, ich hab nur das Mail vom Mattesm übersetzt !



alles klar  

ich hatte schon gehofft, du sprichst jetzt für die offizielle seite


----------



## Dallas ITA (31. Januar 2006)

Das ist die Übersetzung vom Artikel aus der Zeitung "L'Adige" vom 29.01.2006

Abkommen mit sat und Bikers.

Die sat von Riva hat gestern alle seine Mitglieder zu eine jährliche Versammlung gerufen.Es waren
nicht viele die dabei teilnahmen im Auditorium "Sighele", auch wenn sie mit 969 Mitglieder rechnen
können. Die Anzahl der Mitglieder war nach der Versammlung beim Abendessen im Hotel Liberty
größer. Bei der Versammlung wurde der neue Präsident gewählt. Für die nächsten drei Jahre ist es
Marco Matteotti und seine engsten Mitarbeiter, denen das volle Vertrauen gegeben wurde. Bei der
Rede die Marco Matteotti hielt, wurde ein Abkommen mit den Bikers von Riva, mit Bicio Di Stasio
als Erster, mit dem Streitfall des Arguments der Öffnung (oder Sperre) der sat Trails für die Bikes.
Nach einer heiklen Verhandlung mit der Gemeinde von Riva del Garda als dritter Teilnehmer, wurde 
ein Entschluß gefunden:
"ES WERDEN ALLE TRAILS GESCHLOSSEN"  außer der zu Grassi und Bocca di Trat und der,
der von Pregasina zu Passo Rocchetta führt. So können die zwei am meistens befahrbarten Trails 
benützt werden.

Ich finde, daß man uns damit nur hineinlegen will


----------



## OZM (31. Januar 2006)

"Nicht kontrolliert" bleibt "nicht kontrolliert" und 
Verboten bleibt verboten 

Nur weil ein Gesetz "nicht kontrolliert" wird, bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht mehr existiert.


Und wie es der Teufel will, ereignet sich auf einem gesperrten Trail ein teurer Zwischenfall, wegen dem man sich dann Zwecks Begleichung der Kosten vor dem Kadi trifft. Dieser stellt dann fest: Es bestreitet ja niemand dass Sie alle Vorsicht haben walten lassen und der Wandersmann sich wirklich ungeschickt verhalten hat  -  aaaaber: SIE als Radfahrer hatten auf diesem Pfad überhaupt nichts zu suchen und wenn SIE sich an die BESTEHENDEN Regeln gehalten hätten, wäre der bedauernswerte Zwischenfall gar nicht erst passiert. Das Bußgeld über 15 Euro erlasse ich Ihnen, da Sie mit all Ihren Verletzungen und dem kaputten Bike ja schon genug gestraft sind (Strafrecht), aber SIE als Radfahrer tragen die alleinige Schuld, da Sie sich verbotswiedrig auf demTrail aufgehalten haben und somit den Unfall überhaupt erst ermöglicht haben (Zivilrecht). Daher sind SIE für den gesamten entstanden Schaden alleine verantwortlich und haben neben Ihren eigenen Reha-Kosten und Verdienstausfall auch alle Kosten des Wandersmann zu tragen. Kläger ist übrigens nicht unbedingt der Wandersmann, sondern (viel wahrscheinlicher) seine Krankenkasse, die sich die Kohle wieder holen will.

Danke, unter solchen Bedingungen fahr ich schon das ganze Jahr auf meinen pfälzer Trails umher. Kann ich auch mit Leben - ist noch nie was passiert und die Leute sind i.d.R. freundlich. Habe aber auch nur 2 km Anfahrt. Aber warum sollte ich 700 km mit der Karre fahren um dann im unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines Falles per Definition die alleinige Schuld zu tragen. 

Zugegeben, ich habe das etwas überspitzt und flapsig ausgedrückt. Aber vielleicht lohnt es sich mal darüber nachzudenken, wie der Hase läuft, wenn es hart auf hart kommt. Bei mir um die Ecke ist übrigens gerade das imposante Kellergewölbe einer Burgruine für die Öffentlichkeit geschlossen worden - ist letztes Jahr ein Wanderer im dunkeln runtergepurzelt, hat die Gemeinde verklagt und hat Recht bekommen. Komme mir also keiner mit: "das ist doch sooo unwahrscheinlich, da kann mir auch ein Dachziegel auf den Kopf fallen, soll ich mir deshalb den Urlaubsspaß verderben lassen?"


Oliver


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2006)

Genau deswegen werde *ICH* nicht auf gesperten Trails fahren! 

Bei miener Anreise (Hamburg) kann ich auch bis Limone oder Finale fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekkko (31. Januar 2006)

Und was heißt hier "_Ich finde, daß man uns damit nur hineinlegen will_", Dallas ITA? 
2 - in Worten zwei - legale Strecken bedeutet doch wortwörtlich, das quasi NIX mehr legal geht!


----------



## Jobal (31. Januar 2006)

Und was lernen wir daraus, der Gardasee sollte von uns boykottiert werden.

Das Bikefestival ist der beste Weg das zu zeigen, vielleicht könnte man auch mal ein paar Mails an die Bike schreiben, wäre interssant zu hören, was die sagen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## ekkko (31. Januar 2006)

... auf deren Statement warte ich allerdings auch schon...
Wird sicher höchst interessant!


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Januar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Und was lernen wir daraus, der Gardasee sollte von uns boykottiert werden.


Da bin ich komplett deiner Meinung. Das scheint leider die einzige Sprache zu sein, die dort verstanden wird. So schnell werden die mich und meine Kumpels dort jedenfalls nicht wieder sehen und das werde ich sie auch explizit nochmal per Mail wissen lassen. Für die Deppen da muss einfach auch nachvollziehbar sein, dass ihre Handlungen direkte Konsequenzen haben, sonst befürchte ich, dass deren Beispiel sogar noch Schule macht.


----------



## dertutnix (31. Januar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> ... Für die Deppen da ...



müssen es immer gleich diese sprache sein?

schon mal gedanken gemacht, warum dort derzeit diese diskussion gegen uns biker läuft?



zur BIKE: ich mach mir schon seit einiger zeit so meine gedanken, warum die transalp letztes jahr an der adria endete und dieses jahr das ziel in limone ist, beides liegt nicht im trentino und trentino wird nur am rande tangiert, wobei dieses jahr mehr als letztes.


weiss irgendjemand die regionale zuständigkeiten der jeweiligen orts-sat-verbände?

weiss irgendjemand, ob es im trentino analog zu uns auch "verwaltungsgemeinschaften" gibt?

jemand eine idee, wie man die verantwortlichen treffen kann, ohne die leute vor ort zu schädigen? 
was ich meine, ich würde gerne diversen leuten auf gut bayrisch meine meinung geigen, weiss aber auch genau, dass z.b. pio in arco selber zu tiefst über die entwicklung betrübt ist, und das nicht nur aus wirtschaftlichen überlegungen ...

bringt es was, das bike-festival zu meiden? für mich wär das nicht das problem, da ich vorher sowieso in finale sein werde?

fakt ist für mich aber immernoch: der lago wird immer einer von meinen top 5 bleiben


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Januar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> müssen es immer gleich diese sprache sein?
> schon mal gedanken gemacht, warum dort derzeit diese diskussion gegen uns biker läuft?


Ich kann die Kausalität jetzt hier nicht nachvollziehen.



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> was ich meine, ich würde gerne diversen leuten auf gut bayrisch meine meinung geigen, weiss aber auch genau, dass z.b. pio in arco selber zu tiefst über die entwicklung betrübt ist, und das nicht nur aus wirtschaftlichen überlegungen ...


Der Italiener (Ferienwohnung), mit dem ich gesprochen habe, ist auch sauer. Die ganzen Aktionen (Mailings, Argumentation, Zeitschriftenartikel) scheinen aber bei den entscheidenden Leuten auf taube Ohren zu stossen. Das Verbot ist ja eher sogar noch ausgeweitet worden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Vielleicht brauchen sie ja die Kohle der Biker gar nicht?
Also mir fällt jetzt ausser Boykott nix mehr ein, auch wenn es leider erstmal die Falschen trifft.
Grüße, matthias


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Januar 2006)

Ich kann es nicht fassen. Da freut man sich, endlich am Lago biken gehen zu können und dann muss ich sowas lesen:"Fast alle Trails geschlossen", kopschüttelnd ziehe ich von dannen und verkrieche mich wartend in das nächstbeste Eck ....


----------



## dertutnix (1. Februar 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es nicht fassen. Da freut man sich, endlich am Lago biken gehen zu können und dann muss ich sowas lesen:"Fast alle Trails geschlossen", kopschüttelnd ziehe ich von dannen und verkrieche mich wartend in das nächstbeste Eck ....


um es nochmal klar zu machen: es geht hier um eine entscheidung der kommune RIVA. deswegen wäre es auch so wichtig zu wissen, für welches gebiet die kommune zuständig ist. 
es kann durchaus sein, dass sich nachbargemeinden weniger strikt verhalten (HOFFNUNG!!!!)
wer weiss denn, wann die anderen kommunen ihrerseits die entscheidungen fällen? wo kann man das herausbringen???
dann spätestens zur versammlung hinfahren und meinung positionieren. bloss wer hat dafür die zeit??? problem dürfte sein, wenn eine gemeinde wie riva erst mal seine entscheidung getroffen hat, dürfte es nahezu unmöglich werden, die entscheidungsträger zu einem umdenken zu bewegen, der "gesichtsverlust" ist vermutlich zu gross.

verfahrene situation


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2006)

Moin!
Ich muß sagen, dass ich keinen Bock mehr auf die ganze Sache habe. Langsam wirds mir es echt zu dumm, jeden Monat einen Einschlag...

Es sollte sich langsam mal jemand von offizeller (italienischer) Seite zu dem Thema äußern, sonst sehen wir uns in Finale  
Ich finde es nicht lustig nicht zu wissen, ob ich nun offiziel fahren darf oder nicht, da bleib ich lieber weg.

Für die Tourismusbrache könnte auch schon die Verunsicherung unter den Bikern zu Verlusten führen  

Robert


----------



## ekkko (1. Februar 2006)

Konsequent wÃ¤re es seitens der Bike, das Festival in Riva nicht stattfinden zu lassen. (Aber dann machen die es evt. einfach selbst?)
Allein dadurch wÃ¤re der Druck vielleicht doch so groÃ, dass die da unten mal was merken.
AUS â das wÃ¼rden wohl wirklich alle verstehen. Nicht so ein graues laues Wischiwaschi, ein paar gehen hin, um zu schauen, was noch geht, ein paar bleiben fernâ¦ Wenn es bei der Entscheidung der dort fÃ¼r die Wege Verantwortlichen bleiben sollte, dann wÃ¤re die Veranstaltung dort absoluter Unsinn.
Viel wird davon abhÃ¤ngen, ob im Umland die anderen Kommunen genauso denken â genauso viel aber davon, ob die die MÃ¶glichkeit hÃ¤tten, dem Festival Asyl zu gebenâ¦ Denn kurzfristig ganz wo anders hin auszuweichen â da dÃ¼rfte die Bike auch ein Problem mit haben â bei all den Promotions in Richtung Gardasee, aber auch den unbestritten tollen Trails dort vor Ort. Aber was nÃ¼tzen die, wenn sie gesperrt sind. In der Wirkung allerdings wÃ¤re dies nicht so nachhaltig, wie obige Variante. 
Nachdem nun also in weit grÃ¶Ãerem Umfang Sperrungen ins Haus stehen, mÃ¼sste die Bike eigentlich von ihrer Beschwichtigungstour, es wÃ¤re alles nicht so schlimm, abrÃ¼cken, um selbst das Gesicht zu wahren und Ã¼berhaupt noch/wieder ernst genommen zu werden. Nur - da werden allzu groÃe Verflechtungen und Verpflichtungen bestehen, dass ich da (leider) nichts erwarteâ¦
Ich habe allmÃ¤hlich auch keinen Bock mehr. Ich kenne sooo viele andere Gegenden noch viel zu wenig, wÃ¤re doch gelacht, wenn da nix ginge. Ciao Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. Februar 2006)

unglaublich wieviel macht die wandererverbände haben - nicht nur in italien bzw. am gardasee. 
und warum ist das so? ganz einfach: weil es bisher KEIN einziger radsportverband schafft, mal über den tellerrand straßenrennen für profis und im verein fahrende amateure hinauszuschauen und sich auch mal für die belange reiner freizeitbiker einzusetzen. dimb? viel zu klein, um gewicht zu haben. zwar sehr engagiert aber eben im vergleich zu sat und dav eben auch sehr amateurhaft. 
da agieren eben auch ehemalige "spitzen"-leute aus politik und wirtschaft, man kennt sich und schätzt sich usw. die dimbos dagegen - ein haufen lieber jungs und mädels, aber fast OHNE jede politische bedeutung. 

aber von scharping und kollegen (fast hätte cih konsorten geschrieben), die dieses gerwicht in die waagschale werfen könnten haben wir ja leider gar nix.


----------



## carmin (1. Februar 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> aber von scharping und kollegen (fast hätte cih konsorten geschrieben), die dieses gerwicht in die waagschale werfen könnten haben wir ja leider gar nix.


Wir könnten ja mal eine Mail an Bush schreiben.


----------



## Hegi (1. Februar 2006)

Ist ja wirklich nur eine hin und her! wir werden in diesem jahr halt "nur" bis südtirol fahren und dort unseren bikeurlaub verbringen... dort ist zwar auch etwas in gange 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188213
aber eher positiver für uns biker...

also ciao lago di garda und hallo südtirol  
unseren winzer wird es freuen


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2006)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja wirklich nur eine hin und her! wir werden in diesem jahr halt "nur" bis südtirol fahren und dort unseren bikeurlaub verbringen... dort ist zwar auch etwas in gange
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188213
> aber eher positiver für uns biker...
> 
> ...



Leider ist Wetter Ende Mai wohl nich so dolle, da kann ich auch gleich in den Habe´s anhalten


----------



## powderJO (1. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja mal eine Mail an Bush schreiben.




haben die kampftruppen im trentino? vielleicht fallen da so quasi nebenbei noch ein paar schöne neue dynamite-trails für uns ab ...


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist Wetter Ende Mai wohl nich so dolle, da kann ich auch gleich in den Habe´s anhalten



Das Wetter Ende Mai in Südtirol ?

Keine Sorge, da ists schon richtig warm, bzw. sommerlich und je nach Gebiet auch bis über 2400m kein Schnee !


----------



## Hegi (1. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist Wetter Ende Mai wohl nich so dolle, da kann ich auch gleich in den Habe´s anhalten



also als ich da unten mal gearbeitet hab, war das wetter im mai immer spitze  ist eigentlich wie am lago di garda...

und einen trail wie den kalterer höhenweg finde ich leider in den Habe's nicht


----------



## carmin (1. Februar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Und was lernen wir daraus, der Gardasee sollte von uns boykottiert werden.


Ich frage mich, wie viele der Gardaseebiker (vor allem noch unter dem Eindruck der "bike"-Propaganda) ihre Gewohnheiten ändern wollen und den kurzfristigen Urlaubsspaß einem strategisch motivierten Boykott unterordnen würden...

Ich hätte Lust auf eine Umfrage. Etwa so:
Angenommen, im Trentin werden 90% der für Mountainbiker interessanten Pfade per Verordnung gesperrt, was mindestens in Versicherungsstreitigkeiten ernsthafte Konsequenzen nach sich zöge. Gleichzeitig beteuern Tourismusbeauftragte, dass dieses Verbot nicht kontrolliert würde.

[ ] Ich würde weiterhin das Trentin, speziell den Gardasee als AlpenX-Ziel und/oder Urlaubsregion nutzen. Das Risiko nehme ich in Kauf, oder der politische Streit interessiert mich nicht, oder ich erwarte, dass sich das Problem auch ohne Boykott irgendwie lösen wird.
[ ] Ich bin der Meinung, dass man für das Ziel einer Gleichstellung der Biker auch ihr wirtschaftliches Gewicht in die Waagschale werfen sollte, und werde das Trentin 2006 als Urlaubsregion meiden.
[ ] In meinen Augen hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.
[ ] Ich plante sowieso keinen Trentin-Aufenthalt oder bin irgend einer anderen Meinung.​


----------



## bluemuc (1. Februar 2006)

frage an die italienischen zeitungsleser:

gibts aktuell nachmeldungen, berichtigungen, reaktionen zu dem text von gestern? oder irgendwo neue meldungen zum thema? 

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (1. Februar 2006)

könnt ihr alle nachverfolgen: www.ladige.it

in der suchfunktion einfach "bikers" eingeben, dann spuckts aus was irgendwie in den letzten 2 wochen über MTB geschrieben wird...

..m..


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2006)

In der aktuellen "Gazzetta dello Sport" war und ist nix, nada, niente, rien, nothing zu lesen. 

Muss aber zugeben daß ich mich aufgrund geschäftlicher Probleme in letzter Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem Thema auseinander setzen konnte! Wenn deine Existenz gefährdet ist dann interessieren einen drohende Sperrungen herzlich wenig.......so gerne ich auch bike.


----------



## dertutnix (1. Februar 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn deine Existenz gefährdet ist dann interessieren einen drohende Sperrungen herzlich wenig ...


bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt ...


----------



## Jobal (1. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, wie viele der Gardaseebiker (vor allem noch unter dem Eindruck der "bike"-Propaganda) ihre Gewohnheiten ändern wollen und den kurzfristigen Urlaubsspaß einem strategisch motivierten Boykott unterordnen würden...
> 
> Ich hätte Lust auf eine Umfrage. Etwa so:
> Angenommen, im Trentin werden 90% der für Mountainbiker interessanten Pfade per Verordnung gesperrt, was mindestens in Versicherungsstreitigkeiten ernsthafte Konsequenzen nach sich zöge. Gleichzeitig beteuern Tourismusbeauftragte, dass dieses Verbot nicht kontrolliert würde.
> ...


Änderung der Gewohnheiten, vermutlich weniger als 10%. 

Richtig schaden könnte man der Region nur, wenn die Veranstalter das Bikefestival absagen würden. Das wäre dann auch ein Zeichen über das die größeren Zeitungen in der Region berichten würden.

Die große Masse der Biker, kennt dieses Forum vermutlich nicht, verlässt sich auf die Berichterstattung der Magazine, etc.  o. ihnen ist es letzendlich *******gal, solange sie keinen Strafzettel fürs Biken kriegen. Und das wird es in der Region nicht geben, zumindest nicht in dem Umfang, daß es Wellen schlägt.

Ergo, das Verbot kommt, das Festival bleibt, zumindest für dieses Jahr.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## carmin (1. Februar 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> das Verbot kommt, das Festival bleibt, zumindest für dieses Jahr.


-> Mail an [email protected]? (Okay, wohl wirklich etwas blauäugig...)


----------



## ekkko (1. Februar 2006)

blauäugig ja, aber
bedenken wir, was wir bis jetzt taten - Mails an verschiedene Stellen im Trentin schicken...
Wieso sollten wir nicht nun noch einmal alle Mails mit Boykottaufruf / -Ankündigung - unter diesen Umständen kommen WIR nicht - an die UPSOLUTEN? Momentan scheint mir dies als effektivstes Mittel. Vielleicht können die Rivaner sich das in den Konsequenzen, kein Bikefestival mehr zu haben, nur noch nicht vorstellen. Dann würden auch andere, durch den ganzen Medienrummel drumrum, mal wachgerüttelt!
Allerdings ist es nun schon recht knapp vor dem Festival und mit Sicherheit mit erheblichem, auch finanziellem Aufwand verbunden, bereits bestehende Verträge aufzukündigen. Frage ist auch, was wollen die Aussteller?
All das sollte uns von unserem Handeln aber nicht abhalten.
Also - was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (1. Februar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Also - was meint Ihr?



ich weiss, dass ich im september eine woche gebucht habe (und das wird urlaub evtl sogar ohne bike sein!)

ansonsten bin ich tatsächlich sehr stark am überlegen, dem festival den rücken zu kehren, wär das erstemal seit bestehen, aber ein 1.mal gibt's ja immer!

für das bikefestival werden wohl v.a. die gezahlten eintrittskarten entsprechend hoch/schöngerechnet. 

vielleicht wär es einfach ien deal, auf den genialen lago nicht zu verzichten, das festival zu vergessen, in limone oder malcesine zu übernachten und gleichzeitig aber zu pio etc zum cafe zu gehen???

macht es sinn, am 1.5. bilder jenseits des bikefestivals zu posten, um seine meinung kundzutun???


----------



## racingcarlo (1. Februar 2006)

was hat upsolut damit zu tun? klar.. die haben nen größeren einfluss.. 
aber finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gut, so ne sache über ein festival abzustreifen.. das festival ist da, weil es dort party gibt und man nebenbei noch schön radfahren kann.. WÄre ja sinnlos, wenn nur die hälfte kommt, weil die anderen streiken? Wäre doch gerade gut denen mal zu zeigen, wieviel wir sind.. und das sie ohne uns gar ni können..  
aber das man da eine sache über nen dritten abstreifen.. finde ich echt ni gut...




			
				ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> blauäugig ja, aber
> bedenken wir, was wir bis jetzt taten - Mails an verschiedene Stellen im Trentin schicken...
> Wieso sollten wir nicht nun noch einmal alle Mails mit Boykottaufruf / -Ankündigung - unter diesen Umständen kommen WIR nicht - an die UPSOLUTEN? Momentan scheint mir dies als effektivstes Mittel. Vielleicht können die Rivaner sich das in den Konsequenzen, kein Bikefestival mehr zu haben, nur noch nicht vorstellen. Dann würden auch andere, durch den ganzen Medienrummel drumrum, mal wachgerüttelt!
> Allerdings ist es nun schon recht knapp vor dem Festival und mit Sicherheit mit erheblichem, auch finanziellem Aufwand verbunden, bereits bestehende Verträge aufzukündigen. Frage ist auch, was wollen die Aussteller?
> ...


----------



## ekkko (1. Februar 2006)

OK, da müßte man mal drüber nachdenken, in wie weit da mit upsolut evt. ein unschuldiger Dritter geschädigt würde. Dann wollte ich diesen Vorschlag nicht gemacht haben.
In erster Linie ginge es mir ja auch darum, daß die von upsolut merken, daß wir keine meinungslose Menge zum Melken sind, sondern gewisse Ansprüche an ein solches Festival stellen.
Wenn die, genauso wie die Bike, es nicht für nötig erachten, den Verantwortlichen in Riva klarzumachen, daß es so nicht geht, dann müssen sie es eben über so eine Mailaktion lernen. 
Inwieweit upsolut da ein Veranstalterrisiko hat, ist mir nicht bekannt. Könnte ja auch so sein, daß es das Risiko der Bike wäre, und wenn die einen kleinen auf die Mütze bekämen, dann würde ich das vielleicht sogar billigend in Kauf nehmen. Schließlich haben die uns ja auch verarscht mit ihrem "ist doch alles gar nicht so schlimm"-Gesülze. Ich nahm insofern den Gedanken von Carmin auf. Bis dahin war ich ohnehin davon ausgegangen, daß die Bike alleiniger Veranstalter wäre...
Gute Nacht

Wenn Ihr das anders seht, bitte - wir sind ja hier zum Diskutieren!

Wenn aber alle kommen, so wie immer (und sei es nur zum Partymachen) - wie sollen die denn wissen, daß uns das alles stinkt. Vielleicht freuen die sich ja sogar: Au prima, alle da, und keiner macht die schönen Wanderwege kaputt...
dertutnix, racingcarlo - das meint Ihr doch nicht wirklich ernst!?


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt ...



Wie kommts? Verdienst du mit biken dein Geld? Dann ist es ja klar......

Das soll keine Ausrede sein aber: ich musste all meine Kräfte die letzten Monate mobilisieren um meinen Betrieb am laufen zu halten. Da bleibt - bei mir jedenfalls - kaum etwas übrig sich mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.

Hab eben den Thread nicht mehr so verfolgt. Wie ist denn nun der Stand der Dinge im Moment?

Werde übrigens auch nicht zum Festival fahren.....finanziell nicht machbar


----------



## el signor (2. Februar 2006)

Hej,

für mich ist wegbleiben auch beim Bike-Festival die beste Lösung. Denn dort unten glauben die meisten dass noch immer sehr viele Biker aufkreuzen werden, da es zudem ja jetzt auch noch die Bikergrills gibt! Weil die Leute die das entscheiden haben wirklich keine Ahnung vom Biken  (das ist ja unser ganzes Problem). Damit sie verstehen was sie mit dem Gesetz bewirkt haben, müssen sie sehen was die Auswirkungen sind, denn ich glaube dass sie sich das nicht so schlimm vorstellen. 
Die Bike schreibt genau das ins Interview was sie von den zuständigen Leuten da unten erzählt bekommen. Wie blöd kann man sein zu schreiben dass alle Trails auch nach dem 1. Mai offen sind, obwohl das Gesetz sagt dass es nicht so ist. Damit werden nur zusätzliche Leute dort runter gelockt um ihnen beim Festival das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen!

Also lass euch nicht verarschen, vor allem nicht beim Bikeurlaub


----------



## dertutnix (2. Februar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> dertutnix, racingcarlo - das meint Ihr doch nicht wirklich ernst!?



 

ein boykott-aufruf o.ä. werde ich nicht machen, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden!
ob es allerdings sinnvoll ist, party zu machen und somit zu demonstrieren, wie viele biker es gibt und dass die gegen die trailsperrungen sind, bezweifle ich. als veranstalter wäre es mir primär wichtig, das zahlende publikum zu haben ... 


@ adrenalino: yip und dir drücke ich die daumen, dass sich deine situation wieder bessert


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Februar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> es geht hier um eine entscheidung der kommune RIVA. deswegen wäre es auch so wichtig zu wissen, für welches gebiet die kommune zuständig ist.
> 
> ...der "gesichtsverlust" ist vermutlich zu gross.



Und genau DA sollte der erste Lago-Trip hingehen.

Ich habe mir gerade nochmal die Übersetzung des Versammlungsprotokolls durchgelesen (vom Thomas nochmals hier gepostet). Also wenn ich lese das nur ein kleiner Teil der 969 Mitglieder zur eigentlichen Hauptversammlung erscheint, aber nahezu alle beim grossen Gelage danach anwesend sind, zeigt mir das wieder, dass es sich bei denen um einen Haufen (sowieso schon) gesichtsloser, uninteressierter, scheuklappentragender, beeinflusster Dummköpfe handelt (Sorry, aber was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein).
Die schönsten Trails werden gesperrt und dem Biker, der jedes Jahr X-Fach (ich bis jetzt noch nicht, aber das soll sich ja ändern) sein Geld an den Gardasee trägt (und bestimmt nicht zu knapp), bleiben 3 "grosse" Trails....

Schade, einfach nur schade ....


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2006)

War mit dem MTB noch nie da, wollte es eigentlich tun, werde es aber erst mal verwerfen, weil ich kein Bock hab durch den evtl. Verbotsschilderdschungel in meiner Urlaubslust getrübt zu werden. Gibt ja nun noch genügend andere Bikerparadiese 

Trotzdem verstehe ich das alles nicht so ganz.....Fürs Skialpin werden ganze Wälder mit riesigen Skiautobahnen durchsetzt, massenhaft Bäume gerodet. Ein nicht unerheblicher Eingriff in der dort doch sehr empfindlichen alpinen Natur....Bodenerusionen durch Tauwetter, Schlammlawinen, alles zerstörende Murren durch den Skitourismus bedingten Ausbau, etc....

Und da regt man sich über die doch eher harmlosen Eingriffe der Mtbler auf ?

Gerade in der Nebensaison sind dort MASSENHAFT Biker anzutreffen..Will man auf diese Einnahmequelle nun verzichten, wo doch die Investitionen und Eingriffe in die Natur  im Vergleich zum Skitourismus nahezu 0 sind ?

Na ja, mittlerweile sind da so viele Biker rumgegurkt, daß es womöglich schon die anderen Touristen, z.B. Wanderer verschreckt hat  Ein noch angenehmeres Völkchen....Aber das könnte man leiten, daß beide Gruppen sich wohl fühlen könnten...

Nur mal so nebenbei..


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2006)

So und nun laßt uns ein paar Tage warten ob das ganze wirlich wahr ist oder nur eine Fehlinterpretation....

Auch ich rufe nicht zum Boykott auf, aber ICH werde nicht ins Trentino fahren wenn die Lage so ist wie sie sich derzeit darstellt. Jeder sollte sich das gut überlegen!

@ adrenalino: schöne Homepage und ich drücke die daumen, dass sich deine situation wieder bessert. Die Lage für dein Handwerk ist im Moment wohl nicht besonders schön. Die Preise scheinen ziemlich im Keller (jedenfalls in HH).


----------



## dertutnix (2. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun laßt uns ein paar Tage warten ob das ganze wirlich wahr ist oder nur eine Fehlinterpretation....



hm, und woran erkennen wir, wann wir genug gewartet haben?

wenn die anderen kommunen und sat-ortsverbände nachgezogen haben?

wenn die ersten schilder stehen?

wenn in der zeitung auf der ersten seite eine gegendarstellung der sat-riva zu lesen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (2. Februar 2006)

Hi,

also ich und meine Kumpels sind öfters (ca. 2-3mal) im Jahr am Gardasee zum Biken. Dort mieten wir uns immer eine kleine Bude, gehen zum essen... Wir hatten mit Wanderern, Reitern, Motocrossern (ja - auch die haben wir auf den Trail gesehen!) nie Probleme.
Das Gebiet werden wir in Zukunft meiden. Jedenfalls bis feststeht ob Strafen verhängt werden oder nicht. Das Festival werden wir dieses Jahr auch nicht besuchen! Wegen mir sollen die bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst.
Die einzigen die mir bei der ganzen Sache leid tun sind die Gastronomen. Die machen einen wirklich guten Job und leben auch von uns. Ich will aber nicht riskieren, dass ich was zahlen muss weil die Wege offiziell gesperrt sind. Seis weil ich dort nicht fahren darf oder im extremfall wirklich was schlimmeres passiert.


MFG

Wast


----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

Zum Thema Bike-Festival:

Das findet ja vor den theoretischen Sperrungen statt, nicht ? Soll ja erst ab 01.05.2006 gesperrt sein...


----------



## carmin (2. Februar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> OK, da müßte man mal drüber nachdenken, in wie weit da mit upsolut evt. ein unschuldiger Dritter geschädigt würde.


Wer ist schon unschuldig? Auch die leben davon, also müssen auch die für den Erhalt ihrer Wirtschaftsgrundlage kämpfen. Wir helfen nur dabei, die Sache etwas langfristiger zu sehen. Und es hat daher auch nichts damit zu tun, dass der Termin vor dem 1. Mai liegt...

Ausführliche Version meiner Meinung dort: dort


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem verstehe ich das alles nicht so ganz.....Fürs Skialpin werden ganze Wälder mit riesigen Skiautobahnen durchsetzt, massenhaft Bäume gerodet. Ein nicht unerheblicher Eingriff in der dort doch sehr empfindlichen alpinen Natur....Bodenerusionen durch Tauwetter, Schlammlawinen, alles zerstörende Murren durch den Skitourismus bedingten Ausbau, etc....
> 
> Und da regt man sich über die doch eher harmlosen Eingriffe der Mtbler auf ?
> 
> Gerade in der Nebensaison sind dort MASSENHAFT Biker anzutreffen..Will man auf diese Einnahmequelle nun verzichten, wo doch die Investitionen und Eingriffe in die Natur  im Vergleich zum Skitourismus nahezu 0 sind ?



Guts Argument. Ich glaube, daß das leider damit zu tun hat daß Skifahren und alles was damit zu tun hat "gesellschaftlich" wesentlich anerkannter ist als das biken! Da wird dann gerne über die damit verbundenen Schädigungen hinweggesehen.........nach dem Motto : ......"die Leute brauchen doch den Skitourismus!"........

Ja toll, und nebenbei geht die Natur dabei flöten und dann? Ohne intakte Natur kein Tourismus.

Schonmal ein Skigebiet im Sommer gesehen? Hölle.......

Mit dem Boykott ist das nun mal so ne Sache, hab ich ja anfangs auch mal bemerkt : man schädigt die, die nun wirklich nix dafür können, sorgt aber so vielleicht dafür, daß sich die Proteste vor Ort intensivieren. Zweischneidiges Schwert!

Ach Mist, was soll man bloß tun.......

@catsoft
Danke für die Blumen! Die Billig-Konkurrenz schnürt mir die Luft ab Und du kannst nix dagegen tun, sonst stellst du dein eigenes, hart erarbeitetes Konzept in Frage und verprellst dir die letzten Stammkunden die einem noch bleiben.
Augen zu und durch, aussitzen und auf bessere Zeiten hoffen.

@dertutnix
In dem Falle drücke ich DIR ganz besonders die Daumen sonst ist die Existenzgrundlage weg!
Bei mir läufts im Moment ganz gut, hoffen wir daß es lange so bleibt damit es reicht die Verluste der letzten 6 Monate wieder reinzuholen!
Nochmal so ne Durststrecke hält mein Betrieb nicht durch.......


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> hm, und woran erkennen wir, wann wir genug gewartet haben?
> 
> wenn die anderen kommunen und sat-ortsverbände nachgezogen haben?
> 
> ...



Bisher stützen wir unsere Aussagen auf einen Zeitungsartikel, der IMHO nicht ganz klar ist. Wieso entscheidet der SAT welche Trails gesperrt werden? 

Vieleicht spricht ja noch jemand von "uns" mit den Veratnwortlichen um eine definitive Aussage zu erhalten.

Wenn nicht werde ich nächste Woche mein Hotel stornieren  

P.S.: Was ist aus unserer Unterschriftenaktion geworden?


----------



## yellow_ö (2. Februar 2006)

"zum Festival fahren um die Entschlossenheit zu demonstrieren"  
Wie wärs mit Aufwachen?  
Nur wenns dort die Wüstenhexen durchweht, werden die Tourismusverantwortlichen _eventuell_ über eine _Lockerung_ der Sperren nachdenken.

..schade für die Unterkünfte, Geschäfte, Lokale, Leute dort, hoffentlich überleben die die 2 Jahre, bis man wieder hin kann...


----------



## dertutnix (2. Februar 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Boykott ist das nun mal so ne Sache, hab ich ja anfangs auch mal bemerkt : man schädigt die, die nun wirklich nix dafür können, sorgt aber so vielleicht dafür, daß sich die Proteste vor Ort intensivieren. Zweischneidiges Schwert!



ist das wirklich so? ich hab' im sommer letzten jahres eine gewisse hektische aktivität v.a. bei einigen hoteliers beobachten können. 
ab oktober nichts mehr, wobei ich sicher bin, dass da einiges im hintergrund läuft. bloss kommuniziert erkenn ich halt nix!

warum steht in dem artikel nicht, dass sich ansässige geschäftsleute bei dem sat-treffen lauthals gegen die massnahmen geäussert hätten und ein umdenken forderten? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass über einen derartigen streit auch ein italienischer journalist berichtet hätte!

auch italien ist eine demokratie! 
die entscheidungsträger sind somit vom volk gewählt. 
so ist nach meiner kenntnis z.b. auch der grüneabgeordnete in arco nach der letztjährigen kommunalwahl wieder neu bestellt worden. 
also durchaus wissentlich seiner meinung gegenüber den bikern. 
ganz aus der verantwortung kann ich die ansässigen geschäftsleute deshalb nicht nehmen.
warum starten die geschäftsleute keine aktion? warum erhalte ich von diversen weihnachtsgrüsse, aber keinen hinweis auf die entwicklung und die bitte, sie ggf. im kampf gegen das ansinnen zu unterstützen? warum les ich nix in den lokalblättern oder in tourismuszeitschriften?
todschweigen als taktik? geht meist schief ...





			
				catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso entscheidet der SAT welche Trails gesperrt werden?


zur umsetzung: so wie ich das versteh, entscheidet jede kommune selber über die trailsperrung in ihrem zuständigkeitsgebiet. dies wird u.a. auch in zusammenarbeit mit den sat-ortsverbänden erledigt


zum thema "auswirkungen skisport": man muss sich klar machen, dass jede aktivität auswirkungen auf die umwelt hat, egal, ob im gebirge, in der stadt oder am wasser. 
das thema wurde kürzlich im reiseforum diskutiert ...


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Ich hab mal die Rede vom SAT durch Bablefish gejagt. Das bestätigt die Befürchtungen....

Robert


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Februar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> auch italien ist eine demokratie!



Da bin ich mir seit Berlusconi nicht mehr sicher....... 



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> warum starten die geschäftsleute keine aktion? warum erhalte ich von diversen weihnachtsgrüsse, aber keinen hinweis auf die entwicklung und die bitte, sie ggf. im kampf gegen das ansinnen zu unterstützen? warum les ich nix in den lokalblättern oder in tourismuszeitschriften?
> todschweigen als taktik? geht meist schief ...



Hast recht. Das ist sooooooooo typisch italienisch! Totschweigen, ignorieren, vielleicht wirds dann nicht so schlimm.......
Dario Fo, italienischer Nobelpreisträger für Literatur, hat mal treffend bemerkt, daß die Italienier erst dann aufwachen, wenn sie "mit der Nase ständig in die Schei$$e gedrückt werden damit sie es kapieren"......... 

Also werden die Geschäftsleute vor Ort wahrscheinlich auch erst richtig wach werden wenn die Übernachtungszahlen DRASTISCH zurückgehen, und zwar so daß es richtig weh tut.

Anscheinend muss doch boykottiert werden........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

*Wie war das doch gleich mit der T-Shirt-Aktion? Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das Wunder bewirkt, aber man kann dadurch weiter drauf aufmerksam machen. Das Motiv von marco irgendwo zuvor war ja ganz klasse ....*


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema "auswirkungen skisport": man muss sich klar machen, dass jede aktivität auswirkungen auf die umwelt hat, egal, ob im gebirge, in der stadt oder am wasser.


Ach....wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen Das steht doch außer Frage ES GEHT HIER ABER KLAR UM DAS AUSMAß DER AUSWIRKUNGEN


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ES GEHT HIER ABER KLAR UM DAS AUSMAß DER AUSWIRKUNGEN



Genau so siehts aus. Desdewesche auch mein Verweis auf Skigebiete und deren Aussehen im Sommer. Mir graut heute noch wenn ich an den Anblick der teilweise kahlrasierten, mit schmutzig-gelb-grauen Gras bedeckten Skihänge am Passo Tonale denke.

Das ist natürlich nicht überall so. Aber oft.


----------



## ekkko (2. Februar 2006)

Heut Nacht kam mir wiederholt so der Traum, daÃ die Bike in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen die frohe Kunde eines tollen Kompromisses prÃ¤sentieren wird: Das Festival ist langfristig gesichert!!! Der Retterverein Bike und der SAT konnten sich einigen, dass das Bikefestival jedes Jahr (bis auf Widerruf) in vollem Umfang mit Nutzung (fast) aller Pfade fÃ¼r die vier tollen Tage stattfinden darf â hurra!
Und in ein paar Jahren (wenn es doch noch mal dazu kommen sollte), rÃ¼hmt sich dann die Bike: WIR HABEN DURCHGEHALTEN! Aufgrund unserer stÃ¤ndigen GesprÃ¤che mit den Verantwortlichen in Riva konnte die Bike erreichen, dass 20 Trails jetzt wieder freigegeben sind!

Kotz!




Deren Interesse: Hauptsache, das Festival ist gesichert. Wo man biken kann ist denen doch fast egal. Ausnahmegenehmigungen fÃ¼r Biketests und Photoshootings werden die schon bekommen, auch um wieder neue Werbung fÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste Festival zu machenâ¦

Ich spreche wirklich nicht von einem allgemeinen Boykottaufruf, aber jeder sollte sich gut Ã¼berlegen, ob er mit so einem âKompromissâ gut leben kÃ¶nnte. 
Und ich denke allerdings, dass nur, wenn wesentlich weniger Leute dort auftauchen oder angekÃ¼ndigt beabsichtigen dies zu tun, die Bike, upsolut, Hotelliers, Gastronomen und wer sonst noch davon profitiert aufwachen werden und mal mittuten. Keiner von denen ist somit gÃ¤nzlich unschuldig. Alle stehen in der Verantwortung, wenn sie die Biker dort und im Speziellen ein Festival dort haben wollen, an dem sie verdienen.
Es geht um deren BrÃ¶tchen, aber um unseren SpaÃ (die von uns, die als Guides etc. arbeiten hier im Forum mal ausgenommen â die tun ja was). Wieso muÃ die SpaÃfraktion die ganze Arbeit machen?


----------



## dertutnix (2. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach....wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen ...



sorry, wenn ich dich intellektuell beleidigt habe


----------



## ekkko (2. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist schon unschuldig? Auch die leben davon, also müssen auch die für den Erhalt ihrer Wirtschaftsgrundlage kämpfen. Wir helfen nur dabei, die Sache etwas langfristiger zu sehen. Und es hat daher auch nichts damit zu tun, dass der Termin vor dem 1. Mai liegt...
> 
> Ausführliche Version meiner Meinung dort: dort


  

Hab jetzt mal nachgelesen. Wer immer noch nicht weiß, wie er dazu stehen soll, der sollte da wirklich mal reinschauen! Kann dem nur zustimmen!!

Trotzdem: In diesem Thread bleiben, sonst wird's zu stressig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. Februar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche wirklich nicht von einem allgemeinen Boykottaufruf


Ich denke, dass man sich mit einem solchen auch Schadensersatzforderungen aussetzen könnte. Ironischerweise bräuchten wir aber nur verlautbaren, was die SAT sagt... "Legales Biken ausgeschlossen."


----------



## bluemuc (2. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher stützen wir unsere Aussagen auf einen Zeitungsartikel, der IMHO nicht ganz klar ist. Wieso entscheidet der SAT welche Trails gesperrt werden?
> 
> Vieleicht spricht ja noch jemand von "uns" mit den Veratnwortlichen um eine definitive Aussage zu erhalten.
> 
> ...



stimmt. mir ist auch noch nicht ganz klar, wie weit die sat wirklich entscheiden kann, welche trails gesperrt werden und ob die berichterstattung i9n diesem artikel da wirklich richtig gelaufen ist..... 

ja, es wird jemand "von uns" = DIMB mit einem teil der verantwortlichen sprechen und dabei auch die unterschriften übergeben. 

wir arbeiten dran. es ist mühsam, aber es geht voran.

in diesem sinne:

hat jemand irgendwo in der italienischen presse etwas zum thema gelesen? 

weiß jemand der hier mitlesenden/mitschreibenden/mitdenkenden, ob die sat ähnlich organisiert ist, wie der dav? also obs da sektionen gibt, die für einzelne regionen stehen? 

tipps dazu bitte per pn. danke! 

@ adrenalino: du musst dich überhaupt nicht entschuldigen. du hast ne menge gemacht in dieser sache. ich drück die daumen, dass es gut bleibt und besser wird!  

@ alle, die es grad nicht so leicht haben: fight!!


ach ja, hätt ich fast meinen lieblingssatz vergessen. damit nachher keiner sagt, ich würde meinen prinzipien untreu 

es geht hier nicht nur um den lago!


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand der hier mitlesenden/mitschreibenden/mitdenkenden, ob die sat ähnlich organisiert ist, wie der dav? also obs da sektionen gibt, die für einzelne regionen stehen?




Hallo Blue!

Da es noch mehr Interessierte gibt hier öffentlich. Wenn ich die Seite des SAT richtig lese gibt es Sektionen u.a. die von Riva, Arco usw. Es sind also wohl "nur" die Wege in Riva betroffen, aber auf solche feinen Unterscheidungen hab ich keinen Bock!

Robert


----------



## carmin (2. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand der hier mitlesenden/mitschreibenden/mitdenkenden, ob die sat ähnlich organisiert ist, wie der dav? also obs da sektionen gibt, die für einzelne regionen stehen?


Laut Wikipedia: "Nel 1920 la SAT divenne sezione del Club Alpino Italiano (CAI), mantenendo caratteristiche di autonomia. ... Attualmente la SAT annovera oltre 20.000 soci, suddivisi in 75 Sezioni e 10 Gruppi..." -- 1920 wurde die SAT autonomer Teil des CAI (= DAV @ .it). Im Moment zählt die SAT 20'000+ Mitglieder, unterteilt in 75 Sektionen und 10 Gruppen. 

Edit: Wenn das Trentin 100'000 Einwohner hat, sind 20% SAT-Mitglied.  Dementsprechend müsste die DIMB 16 Millionen Mitglieder haben.


----------



## bluemuc (2. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blue!
> 
> Da es noch mehr Interessierte gibt hier öffentlich. Wenn ich die Seite des SAT richtig lese gibt es Sektionen u.a. die von Riva, Arco usw. Es sind also wohl "nur" die Wege in Riva betroffen, aber auf solche feinen Unterscheidungen hab ich keinen Bock!
> 
> Robert



hey, genau diesen klick hab ich gestern vergeblich gesucht, warum auch immer.... (bäume im wald?   )

hast mir sehr geholfen!  danke!


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2006)

Wer viel sucht.....

Schaut mal auf die Seite vom SAT Arco, da  gibts eine Liste der geplanten (?)Trails...


----------



## bluemuc (2. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Wer viel sucht.....
> 
> Schaut mal auf die Seite vom SAT Arco, da  gibts eine Liste der geplanten (?)Trails...



das betrifft "die alte arco-geschichte". was nicht heißen muss, dass diese wege jetzt nicht zur disposition stehen...


----------



## Frühbremser (2. Februar 2006)

Alsi ich finde, wenn man schon mit der TAC nach Limone ausweicht, müsste man dies konsequenter Weise auch mit dem Bike Festval machen.


----------



## g'sengteSau (2. Februar 2006)

wie wäre es mit ner demo-woche in der letzten aprilwoche. jeden tag ganz in schwarz in riva präsenz zeigen. am ersten mai dann abschlussdemo mit auto-corso durch die gemeinde mit trauerflor und dann ab nach hause.

das ganze nur dann, wenn jegliche abwendungsversuche der sperrung fruchtlos bleiben.


----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

Wie wäre es auch mal mit ner schönen Karte, wo man da noch hin fahren kann und wo nicht. Also was ist da jetzt genau für ein Gebiet betroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (2. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also was ist da jetzt genau für ein Gebiet betroffen?



es gilt immer noch die von thomas bereits anfänglich verlinkte karte:






derzeit würde ich mit ausnahme der 3 genannten trails in riva von einer komplettsperrung nahezu aller trails ausgehen, wobei natürlich bis zum 1. mai  noch etwas zeit ist


und auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: natürlich gibt es neben dem lago weitere und auch genügend andere perfekte bike-gebiete! ich denk nur, ach ne, lassen wir das ...
aber eines sollte klar sein: der lago ist *weltweit *eines der bekanntesten gebiete. wenn hier jetzt die trailsperrung durchgesetzt wird, was folgt dann?

insofern sollte diese ganze diskussion auch dazu dienen, dass wir biker mal grundsätzlich gedanken machen, ob es sich lohnt, zusammen am tau ziehen, und zwar in eine richtung! 
natürlich gibt es sehr viele arten des biken, aber schlussendlich steht doch die bewegung in einer faszinierenden landschaft mit dem bike im vordergrund! 
wenn ich diesen und andere threads lese, würde ich mich oft als wanderverein freuen, selten so ein leichtes spiel mit einer "opposition" gehabt.


meine entscheidung bzgl riva reift allmählich. und ich will da auch nicht mehr das "italienische dolce vita" oder die "leichtigkeit" akzeptieren, dafür bin ich nun zu oft und auch zu lang schon in einem meiner absoluten lieblingsländer unterwegs und weiss hier einige meiner besten freunde!

der "autocorso" hat was! bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich dran teilnehme, denn meine planung läuft ab heute weitgehend ohne das trentino. ich brauch eine gewisse sicherheit für die touren! wegen forstautobahnen werden sich nicht allzuviele ins trentino verirren. 
da ich mir sicher bin, dass in diesem thread auch genug leute aus dem trentiner raum und aus der dortigen verwaltung mitlesen (irgendwie funktioniert politik und verwaltung immer gleich ...) meine höfliche bitte: welche wege werden derzeit als zu sperrend diskutiert?

die tac macht es nun schon das 2. jahr vor: es gibt auch ohne bzw mit nur wenig trentino perfekte alpencross-routen! mattesm macht es mit seiner seenrunde auch vor: man kann am lago perfekte bikeerlebnisse haben ohne das trentino gross zu tangieren.
natürlich tun mir meine 2 schönsten pizzabedienungen in dimaro leid, aber kann es wirklich sein, dass sich nur wenige in D für das trentino einsetzen???

bin verwirrt!
prost 

... schön, dass es am wochenende wieder schneien soll und es neben dem bike auch noch andere aktivitäten gibt ...


----------



## aka (3. Februar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> _
> wenn ich diesen und andere threads lese, würde ich mich oft als wanderverein freuen, selten so ein leichtes spiel mit einer "opposition" gehabt.
> _



Mein Gedanke: Das kommt halt dabei raus wenn eine Gruppe organisiert ist und an einem Strang zieht.
Solang halt wir MTBler weiterhin einen auf Individualisten machen werden wir diese Probleme haben. Sie auch Waldgesetz / Wegregelung in BW. Man muesste ja nicht einmal einen eigenen Verein gruenden, es gibt ja schon genuegend, sagen wir zum Beispiel einmal, Wandervereine. Die muesste man halt unterwandern. 
Aber Vereinsmeierei vertraegt sich ja nicht mit der heutigen Konsummentalitaet.


----------



## Splash (3. Februar 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gedanke: Das kommt halt dabei raus wenn eine Gruppe organisiert ist und an einem Strang zieht.
> Solang halt wir MTBler weiterhin einen auf Individualisten machen werden wir diese Probleme haben. Sie auch Waldgesetz / Wegregelung in BW. Man muesste ja nicht einmal einen eigenen Verein gruenden, es gibt ja schon genuegend, sagen wir zum Beispiel einmal, Wandervereine. Die muesste man halt unterwandern.
> Aber Vereinsmeierei vertraegt sich ja nicht mit der heutigen Konsummentalitaet.




-> http://www.dimb.de !!


----------



## Manni (3. Februar 2006)

Der neue Stand zum Thema Trailsperrung muss jedenfalls schnellstens auf der dimb-Homepage verkündet werden! Sowas muß da jedem Besucher direkt auf der Startseite ins Auge springen! Ihr macht da - egal ob hier im Forum oder in der dimb - einen super Job 
Jetzt gibt es mit der dimb wenigstens schonmal einen Verein, der sich 100%ig mit unserem Sport identifiziert. Ist doch schonmal ein Anfang! 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist.

Ist das jetzt fix mit der Sperrung ? Oder war das nur eine Zeitungsmeldung von irgendeiner Sitzung und weiter nix ? 

Wird da jetzt dran gearbeitet oder wurde mal wieder nur viel geredet/gefordert ?


----------



## Manni (3. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist.
> 
> Ist das jetzt fix mit der Sperrung ? Oder war das nur eine Zeitungsmeldung von irgendeiner Sitzung und weiter nix ?
> 
> Wird da jetzt dran gearbeitet oder wurde mal wieder nur viel geredet/gefordert ?



Da wäre die Bike-quer und 20% Regel jedenfalls noch mild gewesen


----------



## CrazyCoyote (3. Februar 2006)

Hi,
Also ich bin auch begeisterter Freerider, aber eins muss ich doch sagen. Ich kann die SAT gut verstehen. Wenn es so ist wie bei uns im Schwarzwald, werden die Wanderwege von diesen Leuten angelegt und gepflegt. und MTBs machen wege nunmal kaputt,siehe todtnau am ende der saison. und ich weiß ja nciht,aber von den leuten die am gardasee fahren szalht niemand was für die wege,oder? und zweitens, es gibt leider viele schwarze schaafe,die gerade   auf diesen wanderwegen rasen als wären sie im park unterwegs fürn KOB. Also ich wollt nicht erleben,dass ich auf einem Wanderweg meines vereins laufe,wo ich monatlich meinen beitrag zahl und dann schießt an Downhiller mit vollen tempo an mir vorbei, und seine zwei kumpels ihm hinterher.......
Klar ist es verdammt schade dass trails verlohren gehn. aber ganz krass gesagt, was würdet ihr davon halten,wenn der schwarzwaldverband sagt, in todtnau darf ab jetzt gewandert werden,überall,es geht nciht dass radfahrer ihre eigenen wege bekommen....

ich weiß dass war jetzt alles sehr plakativ aber es soll zum nachdenken anregen

schönen tag noch
Andy


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2006)

CrazyCoyote schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Also ich bin auch begeisterter Freerider, aber eins muss ich doch sagen. Ich kann die SAT gut verstehen. Wenn es so ist wie bei uns im Schwarzwald, werden die Wanderwege von diesen Leuten angelegt und gepflegt. und MTBs machen wege nunmal kaputt,siehe todtnau am ende der saison. und ich weiß ja nciht,aber von den leuten die am gardasee fahren szalht niemand was für die wege,oder? und zweitens, es gibt leider viele schwarze schaafe,die gerade   auf diesen wanderwegen rasen als wären sie im park unterwegs fürn KOB. Also ich wollt nicht erleben,dass ich auf einem Wanderweg meines vereins laufe,wo ich monatlich meinen beitrag zahl und dann schießt an Downhiller mit vollen tempo an mir vorbei, und seine zwei kumpels ihm hinterher.......
> Klar ist es verdammt schade dass trails verlohren gehn. aber ganz krass gesagt, was würdet ihr davon halten,wenn der schwarzwaldverband sagt, in todtnau darf ab jetzt gewandert werden,überall,es geht nciht dass radfahrer ihre eigenen wege bekommen....
> 
> ...



Bitte, bitte nicht hier.  

Dieses Thema sollte sich mit den aktuellen Sperrungen im Trentino befassen.


----------



## ekkko (3. Februar 2006)

sach ma, CrazyCoyote, haben wir das Thema nicht längst ausreichend kontrovers jetzt durch? Solange nix konkret Neues zu der Situation dort kommt, sollten wir dies wirklich allmählich aussparen.
Empfehlung: Lies die entsprechenden Antworten auf Deinen Eintrag einfach in diesem Thread nach - brauchst nur ein paar Tage, Wochen, Monate zurück zu blättern! Oder such mal ein bißchen rum hier im Forum, da findeste bestimmt einen Thread, wo Du genau rein paßt mit Deinem Anliegen. Wenn nicht, machste Dir einen, OK?

Die Saure-Gurken-Zeit ist vorbei!
Gerade jetzt ist die Thematik der Sperrungen und wie wir reagieren können, um dies vielleicht doch oder Schlimmeres zu verhindern, viel zu aktuell und unser aller Zeit zu kostbar dafür.

@Catsoft - vielleicht sollten wir alle uns auch mal (der Übersichtlichkeit wegen) angewöhnen, allzu lange Zitate einzukürzen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyCoyote (3. Februar 2006)

sorry,hat mich nur so aufgeregt wie ihr euch über die sperrung aufregt.
ist nciht eurer land,nicht eurer weg und zahlen tut man soweit mir bekannt ist auch nicht,also,wieso die aufregung?


----------



## 2wheels (3. Februar 2006)

he "crazycoyote" du nervst  ! um deinen wortmeldungen jetzt mal ein ende zu setzen: falls es dir entgangen ist, sind hier (und nicht nur in diesem forum) leute, die schon seit jahren an den lago pilgern. für einige biker ist der lago soetwas wie eine zweite heimat geworden. und jetzt aus du moralapostel!

nix für ungut, aber stimmt doch!

max.


----------



## CrazyCoyote (3. Februar 2006)

Das will ich doch auch garnicht verneinen, natürlich ist es ein verlust, und ich verstehe die pilger  keine frage.

ABER was ist denn der wirkliche grund für die sperrung? dass sie damit touristen verlieren werden sie wohl auch wissen. aber anscheinend stört es so viele leute so sehr, dass die idee der sperrung keimt und der verlust der touristen zu nebensache wird. ist bei einer der sitzungen rausgekommen,was der wahre grund für die geplanten sperrungen ist? 

Ich will nciht nerven, ich finde nur dass macnhe von euch sich das leben zu einfach machen.Mountainbiken wird weitensgehend nunmal lediglich geduldet, und daran sollten wir denken wir wir unterwegs sind.


----------



## ekkko (3. Februar 2006)

Noch mal: Lies Dir die alten Einträge hier drin an! Kommt mir so vor, als hättest Du dies immer noch nicht getan.
Ich denke, das wissen wir soweit auch.

und jetzt - BITTE!!! - Lied aus!!


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Februar 2006)

Wenn wir schon alle an einem Strang ziehen wollen dann sollten wir, finde ich, den Lago echt boykottieren. Komplett.
Nach der Meldung gestern auf www.bikesportnews.de schwindet bei mir langsam die Hoffnung auf ein Einlenken der Behörden.

Oder sollen wir uns einfach dumm und stur stellen, hinfahren, biken wie gehabt und schauen dann, was passiert? Werden Carabinieris und Kontrolleure zu dutzenden, ach was red ich, zu hunderten in den Bergen unterwegs sein??


----------



## homerjay (3. Februar 2006)

Der Artikel ist vom 29.01.06, hat sich hier inzwischen was Neues ergeben? Irgendwelche Reaktionen? Immerhin war vor kurzem in "Europas größtem Mountainbike-Magazin" noch so ein kuschelig-schmusiges Interview mit zwei Politikern zu lesen, wo in bester Stimmung verlautbart wurde, das im wesentlichen alles so bleibt, wie es war. Das es jetzt ganz anders kommt macht mich fassungslos.

Rein objektiv betrachtet, sind auch am Gardasee Schäden durch Mountainbiker erkennbar, schaut Euch doch nur im Wald zwischen Arco und den Sonnenplatten um. Mittlerweile gibt es auch noch ein paar Shuttleservices, da sind doch die Konflikte vorprogrammiert.

Ich finde allerdings, daß man sich die Sperrung nicht gefallen lassen sollte. Und darauf, daß hier nicht kontrolliert wird, würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Am Pasubio wird kontrolliert und die Baustelle der Ponale-Straße wurde auch überwacht.

Ich werde jedenfalls nicht mehr an den Lago fahren. Deutlicher als durch eine Sperrung fast aller Wege kann man es den Bikern doch garnicht mehr mitteilen, daß sie nicht mehr erwünscht sind. Die Kletterer würden doch auch wegbleiben, wenn an den Sonnenplatten, in Massone und am Colodri das Klettern verboten würde. Und wenn am nördlichen Gardaseeufer das Surfen nur bei Windstille erlaubt wäre, dann wären auch keine Surfer mehr da.

Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, das ein Boykott auch nicht nur die Falschen trifft. Die SAT-Mitglieder haben doch ebenso wie die Leute im Gemeinderat einen "Zivilberuf". Ich wage zu behaupten, daß am nördlichen Gardasee mindestens die Hälfte der Leute direkt oder indirekt vom Tourismus profitieren. Der Handwerker darf neue Häuser, Hotels und Ferienwohnungen bauen und instandhalten, der Banker verdient an jedem Touri, der bei ihm am Geldautomaten Geld holt, genauso wie an den Krediten für neue Hotels, und die Dame an der Supermarktkasse hat auch einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz, weil jeden Tag eine Menge tedesci Panini und vino rosso bei ihr bezahlt.

Ich finde es schade, daß man hier wieder finanziell Druck ausüben muß, aber anders scheint es ja nicht zu funktionieren. Die Front gegen die Biker wird allerdings von Jahr zu Jahr massiver, scheint mir. Ob hier tatsächlich mal eine fruchtbare Diskussion stattfindet, an deren Ende eine für alle tragbare Lösung steht, wage ich mittlerweile zu bezweifeln.

Bis dahin heißt es für mich: Ciao Trentino   

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo CrazyCoyote,

Deine Fragen darf man durchaus stellen. Ich kann aber auch gut verstehen, dass sie hier auf Empfindlichkeiten treffen, weil da sehr viel Ärgerliches darin steckt. Es wurde, wie gesagt, schon einige Male diskutiert. Hier nur noch mal einige Punkte, über die man in dem Zusammenhang nachdenken muss:

Wirklich "objektiv" ist in diesem Streit keiner. Aber selbst wenn ich meine Interessen als Biker vergesse, erscheinen mir die Argumente der SAT weitgehend unbegründet. Gefährden sich Biker mehr als andere Bergsportler? Gefährden sie Wanderer mehr als Wanderer sich selbst? (Konnte man bislang einen konkreten Vorfall benennen?) Was hat diese mutmaßliche Gefährdung mit Wegbreiten und Gefälle zu tun?

Inwieweit gefährden Biker die Natur oder befördern die Erosion? Mehr als Wanderer? Rechtfertigt auch das (fast) flächendeckende Sperrungen, wo auf manchen Bergpfaden vielleicht nur drei Biker (und drei Wanderer) pro Tag vorbeikommen?

Biker sind auch zu Trailwork bereit. Wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass es effizienter ist, die gegebenenfalls entstehenden Schäden per Steuer auf die Biker umzulegen. (Man benutzt (und beschädigt) auch Autobahnen und bezahlt das per Steuer, weil Spezialisten mit entsprechendem Gerät das einfacher und besser hinbekommen, als wenn alle Autofahrer Eimer und Schaufel im Kofferraum mitführen würden, um Schlaglöcher selbst auszubessern )

Es gab in der Geschichte schon vielfach Diskussionen und Konflikte zwischen Nutzergruppen, und die vorgebrachten Argumente sind fast alle haltlos. In den 70ern durfte man in Ö nicht in den Wäldern nicht mal wandern oder Beeren pflücken, weil die Jäger behaupteten, man verstöre dadurch das Wild... Heute stören sich Biker an Nordic Walkern (siehe auch dieses Forum), und man wird auch hier einen modus vivendi finden. Die SAT-Leute stören sich an uns, sitzen halt politisch am längsten Hebel. Ihr Argumente sind dadurch nicht die besseren.

So nun is aber genug


----------



## ekkko (3. Februar 2006)

vielleicht rechnen die Rivaner ja auch gar nicht damit, daß sie weniger Fremdenverkehr haben könnten, werden sie doch bestimmt zukünftig (so meine vermutete Vorstellung des SAT) mit dem Argument werben, >endlich wieder - der Gardasee, Ort der Ruhe, das Wanderparadies ohne störende Biker<. Riva war ja mal Kurort. Ein paar mehr werden's sicherlich werden, wenn auch vielleicht nicht sofort...

Resthoffnung, daß es nicht dazu kommt, habe ich ja immer noch. 
Aber mein Entschluß steht fest, solange keine Situationsänderung eintritt: Ich bin SICHER NICHT beim Festival! Wofür gibt's denn die Eurobike. Wer unbedingt Party machen will, soll doch in die nächste Ballermann-Disse. Das kann ja wohl keine Priorität über eine Demonstration für eine gute Sache haben. Die Trauerzugdemonstrationsidee (viele Teilnehmer, mit möglichst einem gleichgeschaltetem Leichenwagentreffen, um wirklich mit bedeutendem Umfang Relevanz=Wirkung zu haben) dürfte wahrscheinlich leider schwieriger zu organisieren sein, als ein gehäuftes Ausbleiben von Teilnehmern - denke ich. 
Und dieses Jahr bin ich bestimmt auch nicht mehr am Lago. 
Was dann sein wird: ??? 
Vielleicht werde ich mich ab 2007 oder 8 ja auch weit entfernt genug einquartieren, Tagesausflüge zum Biken dorthin machen und schon dafür sorgen, daß das Gebiet nicht "bikefrei" wird - und zwar auf den Wegen, die ich interessant finden kann - sonst kann ich's mir auch direkt sparen (abhängig von den Kontrollen). Wer weiß... Bin ja kein Hellseher. Jedenfalls dieses Jahr absolutes Moratorium meinerseits.


----------



## ekkko (3. Februar 2006)

Die Idee eines Autocorsos (wie gesagt - am besten mit Leichenwagentreff) ANSTELLE des Bikefestivals an jedem 1.5. eines Jahres, die Bikes schön präsent im, auf oder am Wagen befestigt, und dann, OHNE vorort Geld auszugeben, ein paar Stunden dort zu bleiben und durchzustarten zu einem Ort, wo man noch biken kann oder einem schönen neuen Festival anderswo, sollte man, glaube ich, mal im Hinterkopf bewahren...


----------



## homerjay (3. Februar 2006)

Autokorso?
Wenn, dann sollten die Biker doch auf dem Bike Präsenz zeigen.
Grüße


----------



## ekkko (3. Februar 2006)

Ganz lesen!
Das Entscheidende ist, daß ein Durchfahren demonstriert wird, quasi - hallo, hier wären wir, aber ihr wollt uns ja nicht, und tschüss!
Also - nicht vor Ort sein ist wichtig!!
Hatte ich das so unklar formuliert?
Wenn Du das mit dem Bike hinbekommst, bitte, will Dich nicht daran hindern


----------



## Up&Down (4. Februar 2006)

Eben an [email protected] gesendet:

Liebe Bike-Leute,
nachdem nun in der örtlichen Presse davon die Rede ist, ab Mai 2006 alle Trails  bis auf 3 in der Gemeinde RIVA DEL GARDA zu sperren, fordere ich euch auf, diese bikerfeindliche Gegend nicht weiter durch Events (BIKE Festival, TransAlp) zu promoten.

RIVA ES REICHT!

KEIN BIKE-Festival IN RIVA 2006.

Solltet ihr weiter mit diesen Feinden unseres Sports kooperieren (nur weil ihr selbst Ausnahmegenehmigungen erhaltet!) habe ich meine letzte BIKE gekauft.

Grüße
Euer langjähriger Kioskleser
up&down


----------



## summit (4. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Biker sind auch zu Trailwork bereit. Wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass es effizienter ist, die gegebenenfalls entstehenden Schäden per Steuer auf die Biker umzulegen. (Man benutzt (und beschädigt) auch Autobahnen und bezahlt das per Steuer, weil Spezialisten mit entsprechendem Gerät das einfacher und besser hinbekommen, als wenn alle Autofahrer Eimer und Schaufel im Kofferraum mitführen würden, um Schlaglöcher selbst auszubessern )


Dein Vergleich stimmt insofern, dass sie ihre Forstpisten gerne selbst herrichten können 

Ansonsten steckt in der Wegepflege um die es hier geht vor allem viel Handarbeit. Woher und wie hier auch Gelder fließen ist wieder ein anderes Thema. "Wegesteuer" für Biker funktioniert nur im Bikepark und würde vor allem den trailhunter(TM) in vielen von uns wecken - er hat ja schließlich dafür bezahlt. Wir werden uns auf Dauer hier also nicht raushalten können, weder im Trentino noch anderswo. Und den bisherigen "Spezialisten" ist diese Annäherung auch gar nicht so recht, das zeigen die Erfahrungen aus BaWü sowie aktuell mit dem SAT (vgl. früheres Posting von marco). Es bleibt also erst mal schwierig...

Armin


----------



## bluemuc (4. Februar 2006)

neue preisfrage: (als belohnung setze ich mal wieder (weil ich hunger hab) bei passender gelgenheit nen apfelschmarrn auf der fanes aus  ) 

weiß wer oder kriegt wer raus, wie hoch der anteil der mtbler in der gruppe der touris am lago ist (am besten natürlich noch bezogen auf das jetzt von sperrungen bedrohte gebiet...)?

weiß wer oder kriegt wer raus, wie das trentino-weit aussieht? 

das muss doch irgendwer irgendwo mal versucht haben, herauszufinden. bin sicher, da gibts zahlen, find sie aber nicht... 

danke!   

noch kurz zu der berichterstattung in der bike-sport-news: das bezieht sich auf den artikel, den wir hier schon lange diskutieren und beinhaltet nichts neues. es wird ja auch auf unsere diskussion gelinkt... 

ich weiß derzeit von keinen neuen verlautbarungen. sollte jemand von euch was finden, bitte melden! 

nochmal danke! 

weiter gehts


----------



## carmin (4. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> neue preisfrage


Es gab schon eine alte?  Konnte leider auf die Schnelle nix finden, aber das wär doch mal was für Google Answers? Kann man leider keinen Apfelschmarrn bieten, nur Dollars.



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> "Wegesteuer" für Biker


Meine obige Aussage sollte kein Plädoyer für Trailmaut sein. Die fände ich wie Du kontraproduktiv. Dennoch bedeutet Freiheit Verantwortung, und Verantwortung eine gewisse Opferbereitschaft. Ob dieses Opfer nun in Arbeitsstunden oder Geld geleistet wird, ist für mich lediglich eine Frage der Praktikabilität und Effizienz. Ich könnte sehr gut damit leben, wenn eine Übernachtung ein paar Euro teurer ist, und dieses Geld dann gezielt in die Pflege dessen fließt, was dem Tourismus überhaupt zu Grunde liegt.



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> würde vor allem den trailhunter(TM) in vielen von uns wecken - er hat ja schließlich dafür bezahlt. Wir werden uns auf Dauer hier also nicht raushalten können


Ich würde nicht auf Trailwork als pädagogische Maßnahme setzen. Denn da kämen wohl nicht die Richtigen...

Wenn hier etwas hilft, dann Medien, die vermitteln, dass es _cool_ ist, auf Wegen zu bleiben, nicht zu schreddern und in Sichtweite anhalten zu können. Ob Trailhunter (TM) das geleistet hat, sei mal dahingestellt 



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Und den bisherigen "Spezialisten" ist diese Annäherung auch gar nicht so recht


Ein Beleg mehr, dass es den Spezialisten gar nicht um die Sache geht.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (4. Februar 2006)

@all

Für das Pro der Biker stehen zwei Interviews von Hüttenwirtinen
auf der DVD " Abenteuer Alpencross"   von Roland Schymik.
Roland oder Carsten könntet Ihr diese zwei Interviews als
Trailer hier mal einstellen?
Diese Interviews sagen aus, dass die Anzahl der Übernachtungen
durch Biker  größer sind als durch die Wanderer, und dass wir Biker
 
viel freundlicher wären. 

Grüße aus dem Argental 
Mecka-Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (4. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> neue preisfrage: (als belohnung setze ich mal wieder (weil ich hunger hab) bei passender gelgenheit nen apfelschmarrn auf der fanes aus  )
> 
> weiß wer oder kriegt wer raus, wie hoch der anteil der mtbler in der gruppe der touris am lago ist (am besten natürlich noch bezogen auf das jetzt von sperrungen bedrohte gebiet...)?


Also ich schätze aus eigener Erfahrung den Anteil der Biker mit ca. 60% ein. Die paar Surfer die die letzten 5 Jahre am Lago waren machen zusammen mit den "normalen Turis" und den Kletterern das Kraut nicht fett. Zahlen hab ich leider auch keine. Ich sag jetzt erst mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt. Und wenn die da unten erst mal kräftig draufzahlen, und da werden sie, wird das Biken ganz schnell wieder "geduldet". 

Gruß Showman


----------



## dubbel (5. Februar 2006)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> D..."Wegesteuer" für Biker funktioniert nur im Bikepark und würde vor allem den trailhunter(TM) in vielen von uns wecken - er hat ja schließlich dafür bezahlt.


seh ich anders: 
beim langlaufen ist ein loipenpass ja auch ganz normal. 
und: ich wär sogar bereit, für sowas zu zahlen. 

sperrung find ich aber indiskutabel, vor allem , wenn die gründe so undurchsichtig sind.


----------



## Hugo (5. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schätze aus eigener Erfahrung den Anteil der Biker mit ca. 60% ein.


      

schonma dran gedacht dass jedes wochenende sich ne blechlawine von münchen gen lago bewegt die alle ohne bike unterwegs sind? 
nich umsonst is ein anderer weit verbreitete namen "münchner haussee"
die schickeria macht allein macht mit den rentnern die busweise kommen mit sicherheit 80% aus, dazu kommen dann ein paar biker, surfer und kletterer.
ich denke die wirtschaftl. macht der biker wird hier von vielen stark überschätzt

nur weil während des bikefestivals jeder zweite vor ort auf nem rad sitzt heisst das nicht dass es immer so ist


----------



## KäptnFR (5. Februar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich anders:
> beim langlaufen ist ein loipenpass ja auch ganz normal.
> und: ich wär sogar bereit, für sowas zu zahlen..


Also eine art "trailpass"!? Wenns in ner vernünftigen Größenordnung bliebe finde ich die idee gut! Damit könnte man allerdings nur dem argument "biker richten weg-schäden an, die der wandererverein wieder ausbessern muß" entgegentreten. Die restlichen "argumente" erschlägt man damit nicht, aber es wäre ein anfang bzw ein Zugeständins oder? und letztlich gehts ja doch immer nur ums gute geld...


----------



## Silent (5. Februar 2006)

EDIT: gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil während des bikefestivals jeder zweite vor ort auf nem rad sitzt heisst das nicht dass es immer so ist


Seh ich net so. War z.B. noch nie beim Bikefestival am Lago. Aber schon mehrmals sehr früh oder sehr spät im Jahr unten. Immer bei top Wetter wohlgemerkt. Die Münchner und vor allem die Mailänder sind vielleicht keine Minderheit aber 80% machen die auf keinen aus. Naja, wie dem auch sei. Es wird sich von selbst richten. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## carmin (5. Februar 2006)

Mist, zehn Minuten zu spät. Also diese Antwort gehört eigentlich in den Thread in den News.



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe auch nicht, was thomas mit den "falschen" meint.


Vielleicht auch so: Wenn es auch nicht _ganz_ die falschen sind, steht doch fest, dass es eigentlich "richtigere" gäbe. Nämlich die SAT bzw. ihre Vertreter in der Lokalpolitik. Die können sich problemlos leisten, ihr Unbehagen angesichts der Wachstumsraten des Biketourismus politisch umzusetzen. Ein Umsatzrückgang wird sie nicht treffen.

Es steht zu erwarten, dass ein spürbares Fernbleiben von Bikern in der dortigen Lokalpolitik eine heftige Debatte auslösen wird. Was ich aber (wie gesagt) schade finde, ist, dass wohl selbst dann wieder keine Argumente auf den Tisch kommen. Nein, es geht nur darum, welche Interessenvertreter am lautesten schreien. Dann gibt man den Wirtschaftsinteressen halt ein wenig nach, und in absehbarer Zeit gibts neue Initiativen der SAT. Matteotti redet nicht umsonst von Schritten im "Projekt Mountainbike".

Anstatt sich mal darauf zu einigen, welche Schäden und Gefahren gehen von Bikern tatsächlich aus, und wie kann man das dauerhaft regeln. In einer ehrlichen Debatte bräuchte uns jedenfalls nicht bange sein.


----------



## carmin (5. Februar 2006)

KäptnDH schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine art "trailpass"!?


Könnte man versuchen, auch wenn ich eine Übernachtungszulage ("Kurtaxe") weitaus unbürokratischer fände. Zumal: Sollen dann Kontrolleure über die Trails patroullieren?

Mein eigentliches Problem mit einer Wegegebühr wäre aber vielmehr, dass selbst die Lagoregion allein (und remember, es geht ums Trentino) kein Bikepark ist und auch nicht werden soll. Ich habe keine Probleme mit einer Liftgebühr im Bikepark oder einer Straßenmaut. *Aber Natur ist Allmende und darf nicht verkauft werden.* Schäden durch Nutzung kommen von allen und sollten also von allen getragen werden. Ob nun einzelne Nutzergruppen überproportional für Schäden verantwortlich sind, diese Debatte müsste ggf. erst nochmal geführt werden.


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...schon mehrmals sehr früh oder sehr spät im Jahr unten...


Ich war im letzten Jahr fünfmal unten, einmal pro "bikefähigen" Monat. 
Außerhalb der klassischen Ferienmonate Juli/August ist der Bikeranteil wesentlich höher (schätze so um die 40%). Im Hochsommer dominieren dann aber die "normalen" Touries (Bikeranteil ca. 20%).

Ich spreche jetzt über Riva/Torbole/Arco, die oben zitierte "Münchner Schickeria" hält sich weiter südlich am Lago auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (5. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal: Sollen dann Kontrolleure über die Trails patroullieren?.


wenn sies nicht tun (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) wer hält sich dann an die verbote?  na egal...



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Natur ist Allmende und darf nicht verkauft werden. Schäden durch Nutzung kommen von allen und sollten also von allen getragen werden. Ob nun einzelne Nutzergruppen überproportional für Schäden verantwortlich sind, diese Debatte müsste ggf. erst nochmal geführt werden.


 da hast nat auch recht. dann müsste konsequent auch jeder wanderer nen wanderpass haben und irgendwie wirds dann allmählich etwas albern  Insofern wäre halt dann doch der tourismusverband gefragt, der über ne art "kurtaxe" die wegepflege finanziert/unterstützt und zwar auch explizit n anteil für biker. Inweiweit das ohnehin bereits der fall ist weiß ich gar nicht!? wie ist das denn? irgendwie dreht man sich bei der sache leider im kreis....

mal was andres(hab nicht das ganze lange thema gelesen): was sagt/macht eigtl die "IIMB" (Italienische Initiative Mountainbike  )??? gibts da sowas nicht?


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, zehn Minuten zu spät. Also diese Antwort gehört eigentlich in den Thread in den News.
> 
> Vielleicht auch so: Wenn es auch nicht _ganz_ die falschen sind, steht doch fest, dass es eigentlich "richtigere" gäbe. Nämlich die SAT bzw. ihre Vertreter in der Lokalpolitik. Die können sich problemlos leisten, ihr Unbehagen angesichts der Wachstumsraten des Biketourismus politisch umzusetzen. Ein Umsatzrückgang wird sie nicht treffen.


Ich hatte es in den News noch geschrieben - ich meinte Hoteliers, Restaurantbesitzer etc. Wenn Ein SAT-Vertreter einer Branche angehört, die mit Tourismus nichts zu tun hat, entlockt ihm der Ausblick auf Umsatzrückgang maximal ein müdes Lächeln, da es ihn einfach nicht trifft.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## sideshowbob (6. Februar 2006)

da ich leider für ende mai wieder gardasee oder genauer ledrosee gebucht (und anbezahlt) habe wäre es klasse zu wissen welche trails denn noch befahrbar sind.
und da die meisten touren auch in den beiden moser 11/12 sind wäre es klasse wenn eine liste der gesperrten trails samt moser-tourennummer in einem extra thread zusammengefasst wären.
z.B. so:

Moser 11:
Tour xx Campanna Grassi: gesperrt  aber ausweichtrail möglich: yy 

das würde all den nicht experten das legale fahren erleichtern und die buchung zu stornieren kostet leider extra ...  

hoffe diese anregung wird produktiv aufgegriffen


----------



## bluemuc (6. Februar 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> da ich leider für ende mai wieder gardasee oder genauer ledrosee gebucht (und anbezahlt) habe wäre es klasse zu wissen welche trails denn noch befahrbar sind.
> und da die meisten touren auch in den beiden moser 11/12 sind wäre es klasse wenn eine liste der gesperrten trails samt moser-tourennummer in einem extra thread zusammengefasst wären.
> z.B. so:
> 
> ...



wenn du eine antwort bekommst, wärs nett, wenn du uns partizipieren lässt, bitte! 
ich würds aber auf italienisch schreiben.


----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2006)

Ich glaube, er meinte eher, dass wir hier diese Liste zusammenstellen sollen. Eine (Positiv-) Liste wünschte ich mir ja schon lange -- einfach, damit endlich Klarheit herrscht. Allerdings, lieber sideshowbob, woher sollen wir wissen, was die einzelnen Gemeinden erst in ein paar Monaten (oder auch gar nie) festlegen werden?

Wenn, dann geht es höchstens so, dass wir eine Liste von interessierenden Trails zusammenstellen und anhand diesen von den Gemeinden eine autoritative Klassifikation erfragen. Zumindest in der Lagoregion könnte man dafür auch einfach mal die Mosers hernehmen. Das wurde übrigens vor ca. 500 Posts schonmal diskutiert, und ich weiß nicht mehr, ob da nicht mal was dagegen sprach. Sorry ->


----------



## sideshowbob (6. Februar 2006)

dann könnten wir doch einfach in einem thread mal mit denen aus dem moser anfangen, die durch die riva-entscheidung SICHER betroffen sind.
und nach und nach alle hinzufügen die von den anderen gemeinden noch gesperrt werden...
vielleicht schaffe ich es die nächsten tage die tourenliste aus den beiden mosers abzutippen und hier einzustellen und hoffe dann auf fachkundige infos, vor allem welche trails zur gemeinde riva zählen und welche zu anderen, usw.

und die admins können ja dann anhand der beiträge die liste vervollständigen...  

wir werden ja sehen ob es funktioniert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opelics (6. Februar 2006)

hi @all,

ich finde es super gut, dass diese threads hier entstanden sind und soooooo viele user hier ihre meinungen posten!!! 

   ein dickes lob auch an die organisatoren, die kontakt zu institutionen, anderen foren, printmedien etc. aufnehmen bzw. aufgenommen haben!!!    

ich war bislang, also beginnen vor 4 wochen bis vor 2 stunden, damit beschäftigt hotels zu vergleichen, da ich mit meiner liebsten 10 tage am gardasee biken wollte. nun fand ich diesen thread.

...erschreckend!!! die nachricht ist unglaublich, wirklich....

deshalb hab ich mir ein paar gedanken gemacht, wie ich dieser "bewegung" auch helfen kann. die email-protest-aktion finde ich sehr gut. deshalb hab ich mir erlaubt, eine email-liste zu erstellen. dazu hab ich viele bereits genannte adressen aufgenommen und um diverse weitere ergänzt. dazu zählen touristik-adressen vom gardasee, hotels, städte, campingplätze etc. mit dem schwerpunkt im norden des gardasees (limone, riva, torbole etc..).

damit man mit einer mail möglichst viele adressaten erreicht, einfach die liste in die "empfänger"-spalte kopieren, und schon haben alle deine WICHTIGE mail erhalten.

hier die (nicht abschließende) liste:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]

des weiteren hab ich noch ein paar nette tips für internet-seiten bzw. kontaktadressen für euch (die u.a. emailaddis sind natürlich schon in der liste enthalten!):

*Arco* 
[email protected] 
91 m Seehöhe
15568 Einwohner 

*Brenzone *
[email protected] 

*Gardone Riviera* 
[email protected] 

*Malcesine* 
[email protected] 
89 m Seehöhe 

*Nago-Torbole* 
[email protected] 
67 m Seehöhe
2434 Einwohner 

*Peschiera Del Garda* 
[email protected] 
68 m Seehöhe
8479 Einwohner 

*Riva del Garda* 
[email protected] 
65 m Seehöhe
15170 Einwohner 

*Sirmione* 
[email protected] 



http://www.gardaonbike.com/home.html

*Associazioni Albergatori Trentini *
Tourismus Sonstige 
Piazza Cavour, 3
38066 RIVA DEL GARDA, [email protected] 
Ort: Riva del Garda


so, ich hoffe auch ein bissl zur rettung der lago-trails beigetragen zu haben.

ebenfalls hoffe ich, dass sich die touristikverbände sowie die am gardasee ansässigen hotels, bike-shops, städte, gemeinden etc. zusammenschließen und uns irgendwie helfen können das unheil abzuwenden.

ich war noch NIE am lago, aber das sollte sich dies jahr ändern. bin kurz vor der buchung.....

werd auch noch eine laaange mail verfassen und an die a.o. addis schicken!!!

schreibt fleißig......

opelics


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2006)

Malcesine ist doch aber nicht mehr Trentin?

Wenn du noch nie da wars, kannst du auch gleich ein anderes neues Revier kennenlernen, dann ist der Schmerz nicht so groß


----------



## opelics (6. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Malcesine ist doch aber nicht mehr Trentin?




mag sein, aber ich denke das problem betrifft nicht nur den norden...

rund um den lago gibt es hotels und fewos etc. wo sich biker einmieten um von hier die gegend zu erkunden.

achso, ich wäre dafür t-shirts mit dem weiter vorn abgebildeten bild zu verkaufen. WILL AUF JEDEN FALL EINES!!! riesen lob dafür!


----------



## Dallas ITA (6. Februar 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> In der aktuellen "Gazzetta dello Sport" war und ist nix, nada, niente, rien, nothing zu lesen.


wenn es sich nicht un Fußball handelt, liest man auf der Gazzetta
keine anderen Nachrichten


----------



## carmin (7. Februar 2006)

opelics schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb hab ich mir ein paar gedanken gemacht, wie ich dieser "bewegung" auch helfen kann.




Aber heb Dir auch ein wenig Energie für später auf, das wird noch zäh


----------



## homerjay (7. Februar 2006)

Hat sich hier schon was neues ergeben?
Die Internetseiten der deutschen Bike-Magazine geben dazu nix her!
Immerhin berichtet der Artikel ja "nur" von der Jahreshauptversammlung der Alpenvereinssektion Riva. Haben die dort gefaßten Beschlüsse überhaupt direkte Auswirkungen? Bisher dachte ich jedenfalls, daß die Wegsperrungen von der Gemeinde veranlasst werden müssen. Gibt es schon irgendwelche offiziellen Statements (Gemeinde/Tourismusverband etc.)?
Wie dem auch sei, bis zur Klärung der Sachlage bleibe ich dem nördlichen Gardasee erstmal fern. Da können die noch so viele Bikergrills bauen.
Grüße


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

homerjay schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin berichtet der Artikel ja "nur" von der Jahreshauptversammlung der Alpenvereinssektion Riva. Haben die dort gefaßten Beschlüsse überhaupt direkte Auswirkungen?




Ganz genau das habe ich weiter oben auch schon gefragt. Es geht ja wirklich nur um eine Versammlung des Alpenvereins, hat das denn jetzt endgültige Konsequenzen; wann werden Beschlüsse per Bestimmung erlassen oder ists doch nur heiße Luft ?


----------



## dertutnix (7. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau das habe ich weiter oben auch schon gefragt ...



... vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller, nicht nur hier zu fragen sondern auch die entscheidungsträger in riva?

nix für ungut ...


----------



## ekkko (7. Februar 2006)

solange die vom SAT sich dort so verhalten, als wären sie die Offiziellen, und dies von den tatsächlich Verantwortlichen unwidersprochen bleibt, müssen wir dies als Sachlage verstehen.
Und ich befürchte ernsthaft, daß es momentan in diese Richtung läuft.
Sollte dies noch nicht Sachlage sein, so müssen wir zumindest ein Gegengewicht bilden - kann ja nicht sein, daß nur eine Seite der Waagschale befüllt wird...
Nur so können wir noch etwas Hoffnung haben.
Alles andere wäre meiner Ansicht nach nicht nur blauäugig, sondern fahrlässig, verantwortungslos und dumm.


----------



## bluemuc (7. Februar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> solange die vom SAT sich dort so verhalten, als wären sie die Offiziellen, und dies von den tatsächlich Verantwortlichen unwidersprochen bleibt, müssen wir dies als Sachlage verstehen.
> Und ich befürchte ernsthaft, daß es momentan in diese Richtung läuft.
> Sollte dies noch nicht Sachlage sein, so müssen wir zumindest ein Gegengewicht bilden - kann ja nicht sein, daß nur eine Seite der Waagschale befüllt wird...
> Nur so können wir noch etwas Hoffnung haben.
> Alles andere wäre meiner Ansicht nach nicht nur blauäugig, sondern fahrlässig, verantwortungslos und dumm.



..... frage aus der blonden ecke: ich soll also jetzt mehr essen, um ein entsprechendes gegengewicht zu bilden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (7. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ..... frage aus der blonden ecke: ich soll also jetzt mehr essen, um ein entsprechendes gegengewicht zu bilden?



viel mehr essen!!! vor allem, da davon auszugehen ist, dass der gewöhnliche sat-funktionär 50+ ist, mehr vom wandern spricht als es zu tun und gutes essen mehr liebt als seine frau!

also hau rein und rette unsere trails...


----------



## carmin (7. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht ja wirklich nur um eine Versammlung des Alpenvereins


Vielleicht hilft an dieser Stelle nochmal das Originalzitat aus Matteottis Rede:_con soddisfazione posso riferire che per quanto riguarda il territorio del Comune di Riva Ã¨ stato raggiunto un accordo di massima tra noi, bikers locali, Assessorato competente per lâapplicazione delle deroghe previste dalla nuova normativa provinciale_​Zu deutsch: "Mit Befriedigung kann ich mitteilen, dass, soweit das Gebiet der Gemeinde Riva betroffen ist, eine Grundsatzeinigung erreicht wurde zwischen uns, lokalen Bikern und dem Assessorat, das fÃ¼r die Anwendung der von der neuen Provinzgesetzgebung vorgesehenen Verbote zustÃ¤ndig ist." Dieses Assessorat ist ein "Ministerium" auf Gemeindeebene.

Meine Interpretation ist also folgende: Der Beschluss 2083 der Provinzregierung (also der mit den 20% etc) muss von den einzelnen Gemeinden auf einzelne Trails konkretisiert werden. Wenn nun sowieso 20% der BevÃ¶lkerung SAT-Mitglieder sind, davon bestimmt auch einige in verantwortlicher Position, dann liegt es fÃ¼r die Gemeindeverwaltung doch nahe, die Ausarbeitung dieser Liste zusammen mit der SAT zu machen. Insofern wÃ¤re das also kein Beschluss der SAT allein, sondern durchaus offiziell. Bislang ist das offenbar erst in der Gemeinde Riva geschehen. Andere Gemeinden werden folgen.

Ich nehme an, dass Vertreter der DIMB im Rahmen der UnterschriftenÃ¼bergabe in ausgewÃ¤hlten Gemeinden dann auch die konkrete Lage abfragen werden.


----------



## dertutnix (7. Februar 2006)

ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> solange die vom SAT sich dort so verhalten, als wären sie die Offiziellen, und dies von den tatsächlich Verantwortlichen unwidersprochen bleibt, müssen wir dies als Sachlage verstehen.



woher weisst du das?
hat schon irgendjemand die kommune riva del garda mit dem inhalt des artikels l'adige vom 29.01.2006 konfrontiert und eine antwort bekommen?

was mich "etwas" frustriert ist a) schuldzuweisen bzw. gegeneinandereinschlagen und b) hilfloses lamentieren und c) abwarten, dass die anderen was machen ...


sorry, aber ich brauch' bei dem thema endgültig eine auszeit


----------



## ekkko (7. Februar 2006)

@ bluemuc: oh bitte nicht übertreiben! Sonst hast Du zwar freie Trails erfuttert, aber nur noch andere können darauf fahren...  
Bin überzeugt, das geht auch anders - zu Dir werden bestimmt immer gerne weitere Biker in die Waagschale steigen wollen! 

@dertutnix: 
zu a) hat carmin die Antwort eigentlich schon vorweggenommen, oder?
zu b) fällt mir nix mehr ein - was soll das? Ich denke, 
zu c) ich habe schon einige Vorschläge gemacht, leider kam eine konkretere Diskussion dazu nicht zustande. Und woher willst DU wissen, wieviel Mails ich geschickt habe und in meinem Umkreis die Unterschriftenaktion unterstützte?
Nimm Dir mal besser jetzt ne Auszeit, bevor Du andere grundlos persönlich angehst - auf so eine Sch... habe ich keinen Bock. 
... und dann komm schnell wieder zurück ins Forum - bist ja wirklich einer der aktivsten hier gewesen, und so was können wir schon brauchen.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2006)

Kommt wieder runter Jungs, die Welt leidet schon genug an Glaubenskriegen und wir sprechen doch (meist) eine Sprache  

Wir wollen doch (fast) alle das Gleiche: Open Trails  

Wir wollen doch nur Infos und erhoffen sie von Insidern, das hat nix damit zu tun, dass wir nix machen wollen. Das die DIMBos das auch nur ehrenamtlich machen und (sorry) kleine Lichter sind ist mir klar. Aber was kann ich von Hamburg aus ohne Verbindungen nach Riva schon tun. Damit füllen wir jetzt schon eine Woche dieses Thema und geraten uns in die Haare. Derweil agiert der Sat unwidersprochen als bestimmender Faktor bei der Frage der Sperrungen. Diesem Eindruck muß die Gemeinde mal entgegentreten, sonst bin ich in Finale.

So und nun vertragt euch wieder  

Robert

P.S.: Ich hab auch schon ein Mail mit der freundlichen Frage nach dem Stand nach Riva geschickt und ich hab auch Unterschriften gesammelt. Der Weg nach Riva ist allerdings ein wenig weit und mein Italienisch beschränkt sich auf das bestellen von Kaffee ....

P.P.S.: Zur Wirtschaftskraft: Ich (alleine) hab die letzten Jahre jedes Jahr ca. 1500,-- Teuros in Torbole gelassen, mit einem nicht unerheblichen Steueranteil. Mein Schatz eher noch mehr.. 
Mir wird Meckis fehlen, meinem Geldbeutel nicht


----------



## bluemuc (7. Februar 2006)

hinsetzen, festhalten. es folgt mein wort zum dienstagnachmittag:

was wir hier grad tun, nenn ich mal hyperaktives auf der stelle treten. bleibt uns ja momentan nix andres übrig. wir haben (noch) keine schlüssigen informationen und das nervt. hilft aber nix. müssen wir durch. 

da hat so jeder seine art. säbelrasseln, zähne fletschen, im kreis rumlaufen, sich und andere anmaulen, luftschlösser bauen, tolle fiese pläne schmieden, alles hinschmeissen. da finden sich in der weltliteratur tollste geschichten drüber.
auszeit nehmen hilft. mit beschäftigung sogar noch mehr. ich helf mir zur zeit durch effektives auf der stelle radeln 

die ursache unseres übelgefühls ist das "empörende" missachten unserer empörung in den trentiner rathäusern.... ich finds ja auch unglaublich, dass die sich anmassen, noch was anderes zu tun, aber so sinds halt, die verwaltungshengste.... ich schreibe dies "stillschweigen"  aber auch immer noch (nennt mich blauäugig) der unsicherheit der einzelnen gemeinden zu, die jetzt mit der umsetzung dieses gesetztes konfrontiert sind. dort wird erstmal abgewartet, wie die anderen es denn evtl. machen... 

dass uns jetzt die "gegenpartei" nicht überall zuvorkommt mit solchen "empfehlungen" wie in riva, sollte unser erstes ziel sein. ist es auch. 

aber ich bin auch nicht undankbar, dass sich grad dort unten nix tut. denn:

die dimb arbeitet daran, weiterzukommen. es werden leute runterfahren und sich mit verantwortlichen unterhalten, die gesammelten unterschriften übergeben, die interessen der biker darstellen, hilfe bei der umsetzung anbieten, nochmals versuchen, den schaden für uns so gering wie möglich zu halten und so viel wie möglich an informationen mitbringen, wie rauszukriegen sind. 

dazu brauchts ein bißchen vorbereitung. und ein bißchen planung. und viel fissel-puzzel-arbeit, die in der freizeit erledigt wird. aber es geht voran. 

und sollte jemand informationen ergattern aus zeitung, nachrichten, radio, internet und die hier posten, dann hilft er sehr. 

die bitten und fragen der vergangenen tage waren hier nicht spaßeshalber geäußert.

dass hier leute ideen posten, find ich klasse. dass das teils wiederholungen dessen sind, was wir xx seiten vorher schon gemacht haben... was solls? ich würd, wenn neu hier, auch nicht den ganzen thread durchlesen (können).
übrigens: wer bis hierher gelesen hat, hat meinen höchsten respekt!

wenn sich hier gruppen zusammenfinden, die andere aktionen planen und durchführen wollen, find ich das auch ok. nicht jeder muss und kann sich an allem beteiligen. 

was mir wichtig ist und was ich mit allen mitteln weiterhin verteidigen werde: dieser thread sollte ein aktionsthread für leute bleiben, die sich FÜR das biken im trentino engagieren. 

boykottieren und dem trentino den rücken kehren sollten wir wirklich erst, wenn alle anderen möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind. 

und nochmal: der lago ist nicht nur trentino und das trentino nicht nur lago... 

bitte weitermachen  

nein, ich hatte bloss salat, kein sabbelsüppchen.


----------



## ekkko (7. Februar 2006)

Einerseits ist es tatsächlich so, daß wir abwarten müssen, was passiert. Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, daß es ein aktives Abwarten sein muß!
Zu schauen, wo die Lawine hinrollt, hat noch selten eine aufhalten können.
Insofern sollten wir nicht Säbel rasseln lassen, sondern aktiv mit Aktionen gegensteuern. Bei so viel Anti-MTB-Krach muß man laut werden, um gehört zu werden. Da ist die DIMB-Fahrt ins Trentin NUR EIN (wenn auch sehr wichtiges) Mosaiksteinchen. 
Bleibe dabei. Genau jetzt scheint mir die Zeit gekommen, die Festivalveranstalter für Ihre Mitverantwortung mit Mailaktionen in psychologische (und wirtschaftliche) Pflicht zu nehmen.
Sie müssen merken, daß sie nicht einfach Konsumenten wie Bits und Bytes hin- und herschieben können. Das diesjährige Festival ist eben noch nicht gelaufen und somit noch nicht auf dem Bank-Konto. Wir wären doch blöd, wenn wir dies nicht als Druckmittel nützten!?
Entziehen sie sich weiterhin dieser Verantwortung, sind sie halt selber Schuld! Sollten sie zukünftig mitziehen, dann hätte die Aktion eine Wirkung, wie ich sie mir wünschte.
Ich WILL den Lago NICHT abschreiben. Und sollte es tatsächlich Gemeinden im Umland gebn, die sich der Entwicklung in Riva nicht anschließen - nur zu, dann sollten wir dies auch honorieren, DORT nächtigen, Geld lassen, und den Rivanern möglichst viel vor der Nase rumfahren. Ist schließlich auch so eine Art der Demonstration.
Bleiben wir mit Aktionen aber untätig, und gibt es eben solche Gemeinden, die abwarten, was mit Riva geschieht, sie ergo also gar nicht das große Interesse unsererseits immer noch registrieren, dann müßten wir uns vorwerfen lassen, diese Chance nicht genutzt zu haben.

Hat denn keiner unserer werten Mitstreiter dort vor Ort Beziehungen zu der dortigen Presse, zu erreichen, daß in möglichst regelmäßigem Umfang von eben diesen Dingen berichtet wird? Wär doch gut, wenn die Einheimischen nicht immer nur die SAT-Stimmungsmache lesen würden...

@ bluemuc: Salat ist gut und reicht vollkommen!


----------



## austinpowers (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hier die knappe und kaum aussagende Antwort auf eine Anfrage zu den
Sperrungen an gardaworld.com:



			
				GardaWorld.com schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr #####,
> 
> nur nach 1. Mai 2006 wird man etaws über der Sperrung der Bike Strecken
> kennen.
> ...



Möchte in diese Aussage wirklich nicht viel hineininterpretieren aber vielleicht
deutet es darauf hin, dass dies doch noch keine offiziell beschlossene Sache ist.

Aber wer weiss ...

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Das deutet darauf hin, dass wir es hier mit Italien zu tun haben wo viele reden und keiner genau weiß was jetzt wirklich Sache ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (7. Februar 2006)

Grüsse an die Biker Gemeinde,

was mir wirklich sauer aufstösst ist die mögliche Tatsache, dass jede Gemeinde Ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen kann. Ich hab keine Lust, dass ich mich vor jeder Tour schlau machen muss, ob meine Tour in der Gemeinde Riva, Arco oder sonstwo liegt u. ich abklären muss, welchen Trail ich in welcher Gemeinde überhaupt fahren darf. NO WAY. Boykott, mein Geld fließt ab jetzt woanders hin.

Oli


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2006)

Ich für meinen Teil hab schon eine Weile im April ne Woche da unten gebucht. Vielleicht bekommt man da so kurz vor dem 1. Mai auch schon mal mit, was wirklich passiert. Wenn aber die Horroszenarien wirklich eintreten werde ich und auch sicher einige meiner Freunde dort keinen müden Euro mehr lassen.
Der Schaden lässt sich für die dortige Region mit guter Propaganda ( sorry für das Wort) deutlich vergrössern. 
1 biker pro Woche ist in der Regel ca 1000  an Umsatz f. d. Region 
Man stelle sich vor, wie der Schaden förmlich explodiert. Die Kaufleute dort können das nicht ignorieren.

Ride at other places but ride on 
Gruß Frank


----------



## dertutnix (7. Februar 2006)

einen guten wein später ... sorry für evtl misstöne, aber das hat sich bei mir die letzten tage massiv angestaut, musste mal raus und hat wie so häufig die falschen getroffen, mea culpa oder wie w. schmidbauer sagen würde "trink ma a bia drauf"  
hoffe, ist akzepiert  


was ich mal wieder bräuchte sind klare meinungen, wer die letzten jahre im trentino (und ich meine das TRENTINO also mehr als LAGONORD) war und wegen der aktuell unklaren situation derzeit dort seinen bereits gebuchten bzw. geplanten urlaub/alpencrossaufschlag dort nicht mehr macht (zumindest sofern sich nix tut)

dann lasst mal die tasten knallen!

wenn ihr schon der meinung seit, dass die EUROS was bewirken, sollte doch eine kurze info möglich sein?

pefekt wäre natürlich, wenn ihr schreibt, wie oft ihr in den letzten jahren am lago wart und was ihr ca ausgegeben habt. das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die, die das in diesem jahr vorhatten!


----------



## clemson (7. Februar 2006)

also nix tuer
in den letzte 10 Jahren jedes jahr zwischen 1 und 6 mal......
wieviel geld ich ich in  wein, essen und cappu  investiert habe koane ahnung....sicher zuviel


----------



## dertutnix (7. Februar 2006)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> also nix tuer
> in den letzte 10 Jahren jedes jahr zwischen 1 und 6 mal......
> wieviel geld ich ich in  wein, essen und cappu  investiert habe koane ahnung....sicher zuviel



genau das will ich lesen, wobei $$$$ wär noch besser  
bitte aber: bei "wissenschaftlichen" erhebungen (ich darf das  ) keine übertreibungen, fakten fakten fakten


----------



## g'sengteSau (7. Februar 2006)

ich war erst einmal mit bike in riva. ABER: weils da unten dort so schön ist, war ich drei mal mit freundin aber ohne bike am lago. der hab ich jetzt erklärt, dass es erstmal nicht wieder da runter geht. Es werden ja nicht nur die biker ausbleiben, sondern auch der ANHANG. und meine freundin hat da auch einiges an geld in diversen boutiken und schuhgeschäften liegengelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekkko (7. Februar 2006)

Angenommen dertutnix!
Wenn auch das Bier nur auf Distanz angestoÃen werden kann. Zum mal eben vorbeischauen ist's dann doch zu weit...

Tja, ich geb da nicht so viel aus, wie manch anderer hier postete - also:
Anwesenheit:
Jetzt definier ich mal in den letzten 13 Jahren (ich finde die Zahl jetzt irgendwie angemessen, bin aber nicht aberglÃ¤ubig... hat eher was mit dem Bestehen des Festivals zu tun) waren's 
zwei mal mit und zwei mal ohne Festival mit dem Bike fÃ¼r fÃ¼nf bis 12 Tage, davon 1x allein, 1x mit Bikekumpel und 2x mit bikender Freundin
+ 3x mit Auto (zu zweit) oder Motorrad (da aber jeweils nur kurz fÃ¼r zwei NÃ¤chte).
Dazu muÃten drei fest eingeplante Festivalbesuche und ein zweiwÃ¶chiger Urlaub kurzfritig aus Termin-/GesundheitsgrÃ¼nden ausfallen.
Dieses Jahr liebÃ¤ugelte ich auch mit dem Festival und der Sommerurlaub war auch noch offen.
Geld? Sehr schwierig, da hÃ¶chst unterschiedlich von Camping bis Superhotel oben in Tremosine. Wenig Ersatzteile, Kleidung, aber regelmÃ¤Ãig essen... Vielleicht im Schnitt und inflationsbereinigt pro Person und Nacht 80â¬, steigender Tendenz (solange die Finanzlage es zulÃ¤Ãt - man mÃ¶chte es den alten Knochen ja so angenehm wie mÃ¶glich machen), gesamt also bisher 5520.-â¬. 

Vorschlag:
Kann man da nicht, so wie bei den Meinungsumfragen, so ein Formular hier online stellen, daÃ die Antworten standardisiert (und somit sicher von mehr Leuten, wenn's evt sogar anonym ist) eingegeben werden kÃ¶nnen?
Ich wÃ¤re dazu zwar nicht imstande, aber offensichtlich gibt es ja solche gerngesehenen Spezialisten.


----------



## bluemuc (8. Februar 2006)

moin.

sah gestern abend im zeitungsladen kurze meldung in der mountainbike märz zur geplanten übergabe der postkarten und der gesammelten unterschriften.

ansonsten: keine zeit. sorry. horrortag. off.


----------



## mtb-eichstaett (8. Februar 2006)

Mitten in Bayern liegen bereits ausgearbeitete Unterlagen bereit, die Biker mit Verboten zu belegen!!!!!!!!!! 


 Wandern heißt die Offensive  - dabei stören die Biker nur (sagt man) - und nach den Interessen dieser wenigen handelt man.

Definitionen werden festgelegt - Steilheit, Unübersichtlichkeit, Breite, Wanderwege, stadtnahe Bereiche, u.s.w.

 Ist das der Anfang einer Epidemie????????? 

Wehret den Anfängen und versucht auch hier vor der Haustüre MIT diesen Verantwortlichen zu reden, damit das Ganze nicht Schule macht. Wir würden sonst alle verlieren.

Ich verweise hiermit auf unsere Homepage und unser Gästebuch auf

www.mtb-eichstaett.de

Bitte sendet mir Unterlagen, Links, Beispiele und konstruktive Möglichkeiten.

[email protected]

 Bei einer Besprechung am 28. März kann ich dann gegenüber den Verantwortlichen von Landratsamt-Untere Naturschutzbehörde, Naturschutzbeirat, Verantw. d. Naturparks Altmühltal, Forst, Tourismusbehörde und anderen unsere Anliegen fundiert vorbringen.

Ich freue mich auf Reaktionen 

Miteinander  die Natur genießen

Ernst Knauer
MTB-Eichstätt
Sektion Eichstätt im DAV


----------



## carmin (8. Februar 2006)

@mtb-eichstaett: Das vielleicht besser in einen eigenen Thread? Die Unterstützung der DIMB hast du auf jeden Fall.



			
				bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> hinsetzen, festhalten. es folgt mein wort zum dienstagnachmittag


Danke! Wenn wir Dich nicht hätten 



			
				ekkko schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, daß es ein aktives Abwarten sein muß!


Da hat er natürlich auch Recht. Die DIMB hat zwar ein paar Unterschriften unterm Arm, aber jede Mail verdeutlich nochmal, wie dringlich uns die Sache ist. Auch und gerade bei den Organisatoren des Festivals. Bei einer Mail wird die wohl gelesen und in den Papierkorb geschoben. Bei zehn wird der Leser vielleicht etwas nachdenklich. Bei hundert erzählt er es seinem Kollegen. Bei 1000 gibts ne Redaktionssitzung dazu...



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mal wieder bräuchte sind klare meinungen, wer die letzten jahre im trentino war


Für uns wars bislang eher das AlpenX-Ziel. Danach halt noch 2-3 Übernachtungen à 25-30 Euronen pro Nase. Ähnlich natürlich die Stationen davor im Trentin. Direkt zum Lago erst 3x, dazu jeweils campend. Also eher Low-Budget, da geht mehr für die Esse drauf 

Aber ob es wirklich eine "wissenschaftliche Erhebung" wird, wenn hier zehn Hansel antworten, oder in einer Umfrage meinetwegen auch 100? Müsste nicht gardatrentino o.ä. Zahlen haben? (MATTESM?)

Wir planen aber sowieso kommenden Sommer eher einen Westalpencross... Bin aber noch etwas planlos


----------



## fUEL (8. Februar 2006)

Müsste nicht gardatrentino o.ä. Zahlen haben?

 Ich denke das auch und vielleicht ist es möglich, die Nichtdeutschen Gardaseebucher und Trailhunter auch mal anzusprechen.
Die Touristikindustrie ist statistikgeil und hat sicherlich dezidierte Unterlagen über das Geldausgeben im Trentino gespeichert. 
Ich hoffe, es findet sich ein Touristikexperte unter den Mountainbikern hier im Thread, der die passenden Infos oder den Zugang dazu kennt.
Wir sollten uns dann doch an alle nichtdeutschen Kollegen, die nennenswerte Buchungen zustandegebracht haben wenden um vielleicht Aktionen zu kummulieren und somit den Druck zu erhöhen.

Schweizer, Österreicher und Deutsche hört sich schon besser an wie nur Deutsche Biker. Damit sich keiner übergangen fühlt: Europa und die Welt ist groß.und jeder sollte mitmachen auch Holländer, Spanier, warum nicht sogar Italiener?, Amerikaner und und und ...
Stellt euch vor keiner ging mehr hin - die Trails wären schnell wieder offen, so sie denn geschlossen werden sollten.(Was ich einfach noch immer nicht glauben *will*)

Gruß Frank


----------



## bluemuc (8. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste nicht gardatrentino o.ä. Zahlen haben?
> 
> Ich denke das auch und vielleicht ist es möglich, die Nichtdeutschen Gardaseebucher und Trailhunter auch mal anzusprechen.
> Die Touristikindustrie ist statistikgeil und hat sicherlich dezidierte Unterlagen über das Geldausgeben im Trentino gespeichert.
> ...



schöne idee. kümmerst du dich drum?


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2006)

Morsche,

zum Thema Übernachtungszahlen, wirtschaftliche Entwicklung, Hotelerie und Gastronomie usw usw checkt doch mal bitte folgenden Link, gerade gefunden:

http://www.bancaditalia.it/pubblicazioni/ecore/ecore03/trent03vt.pdf

Leider aus dem Jahre 2003 und vielleicht nicht bikespezifisch aber immerhin.....

Mehr kann ich heute und morgen nicht tun weil:

-endlich mal viel zu tun im Geschäft
-Internetanschluss im geschäft momentan off, hab mal kurz in der Pause zu hause nachgesehen was es so gibt.....

Von daher klink ich mich wieder aus, muss zurück ins Geschäft.


----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2006)

Moin!
Aus der Studie lassen sich IMHO keine Rückschlüsse für uns ziehen. Die Zahl der deutschen Gäste war rückläufig. Was den Rückgang ausgelöst hat, darauf geht die Studie nicht ein. Die schlechte Wirtschaftslage hat da IMHO ein Rolle gespielt. 

Die fehlende Anziehungskraft gerade von Riva auf die italienischen Gäste könnte natürlich durch die MTBler verursacht sein.  So jedenfalls würde der SAT argumentieren.  ICH glaub da nicht dran....

Also nix was uns weiterbringt....

Robert


----------



## dubbel (8. Februar 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mal wieder bräuchte sind klare meinungen, wer die letzten jahre im trentino (und ich meine das TRENTINO also mehr als LAGONORD) war und wegen der aktuell unklaren situation derzeit dort seinen bereits gebuchten bzw. geplanten urlaub/alpencrossaufschlag dort nicht mehr macht (zumindest sofern sich nix tut)


1. ich war die letzten jahre mindestens ein mal pro jahr am gardasee
2. ich werde dieses jahr zähneknirschend nicht hinfahren, genau wegen den depperten sperrungen
3. ich hab eine tour geplant, die in riva enden soll; bin noch unschlüssig, ob wir die modifizieren mit zielort ausserhalb trentino.


----------



## bluemuc (8. Februar 2006)

adrenalino und catsoft: danke!!!  

 irgendwo muss es doch diese vermaledeiten zahlen geben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (8. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo muss es doch diese vermaledeiten zahlen geben..



yip, wäre alles leichter, wenn das verbot in bozen wär', da findet sich mehr ...  


es gibt wenige diplomarbeiten, die sich auf deutsch mit dem fremdenverkehr im trentiner raum beschäftigen, leider geben die aber nicht allzu viel her und die daten sind auch bereits veraltet  



einige statistische aussagen findet man schon auf den jeweiligen kommunalen hp, nur leider langt mein italienisch dann auch wieder nicht *hüstel* (sprachkurs ist erst im april geplant)



melde mich bis nächste woche ab


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> 3. ich hab eine tour geplant, die in riva enden soll; bin noch unschlüssig, ob wir die modifizieren mit zielort ausserhalb trentino.



Unser AC endet heuer am Kalterer See 

Garmisch - Pertisau - Tuxer Joch - Brenner - Schneeberg - Eisjöchl - Meran - Möltener Kaser - Jenesien - Bozen - Kaltern....geht doch!

Alternativ durchs Pustertal und den Südtiroler Teil der Dolomiten.

Bezgl. Studien.....ich glaube leider kaum daß es aussagekräftige Zahlen gibt die veröfffentlicht werden, wer läst sich schon gerne in die Karten schauen? Ich werde aber morgen mal versuchen - voarsugesetzt mein Internetanschluss im Geschäft funktioniert wieder - auf italienischen Seiten etwas zu finden.

Mittlerweile bin ich für die harte Gangart : boykottieren wo es nur geht! Werde dieses Jahr nicht an den Lago und ins Trentino fahren, bin jedes Jahr 2-3x dagewesen:

-Bike Festival
-Alpencross
-auf der Durchreise in die süditalienische Heimat ein paar Tage pause gemacht

Wenn man also Zahlen findet und diese zahlen zusammen mit entsprechenden Boykottandrohungen en masse versendet kann ich mir nicht vorstellen daß das die Verantwortlichen kalt lässt.

Wie siehts denn mit entsprechenden Aktionen im angrenzenden Ausland aus? Es fahren doch nicht nur Deutsche an den Lago, sondern auch Schweizer, Österreicher, Franzosen usw usw usw.....


----------



## bluemuc (9. Februar 2006)

adrenalino, da gibts ein stück weiter oben nen post (ich glaub #974) von fuel. 

der hat das thema angrenzendes ausland auch schon aufgebracht. ich fänd es interessant zu wissen, ob es da was gibt. 

vielleicht könnt ihr mal schauen, ob ihr was findet?


----------



## JJJ (9. Februar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ich war die letzten jahre mindestens ein mal pro jahr am gardasee
> 2. ich werde dieses jahr zähneknirschend nicht hinfahren, genau wegen den depperten sperrungen
> 3. ich hab eine tour geplant, die in riva enden soll; bin noch unschlüssig, ob wir die modifizieren mit zielort ausserhalb trentino.




Hi,

geht mir genauso,
plane meinen diesjährigen AlpenX auch um (evtl. Ankunft Comer See)
getreu dem Motto:

***************************************************
*********** Wer braucht den schon den Gardasee************
***************************************************


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das auch und vielleicht ist es möglich, die Nichtdeutschen Gardaseebucher und Trailhunter auch mal anzusprechen.
> [...]
> Wir sollten uns dann doch an alle nichtdeutschen Kollegen, die nennenswerte Buchungen zustandegebracht haben wenden um vielleicht Aktionen zu kummulieren und somit den Druck zu erhöhen.
> [...]
> Schweizer, Österreicher und Deutsche hört sich schon besser an





			
				fAdrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn mit entsprechenden Aktionen im angrenzenden Ausland aus? Es fahren doch nicht nur Deutsche an den Lago, sondern auch Schweizer, Österreicher, Franzosen usw usw usw.....



Österreicher? Hier  !
Immerhin wird es in Österreich auch bald eine Interessensgemeinschaft geben (hoffentlich!). Im Rahmen der(en) Möglichkeiten wird man sich auch um das Garda/Trentino&Co. "Problem" kümmern bzw. bei einigen Aktionen der Dimb mitmachen bzw. diese unterstützen. Leider ist Össi Land aber klein, genau so wie die Interessensvertretung... 

Was ich aber immer noch nicht kapiere bzw. herausgelesen habe: Gibt es eine Italienische MTB Interessensvertretung  ? Wenn ja, machen die etwas bzw. haben die auch ev. deutsche Informationen?

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## opelics (9. Februar 2006)

hallo ihrs,

Die Zeitschrift Mountain Bike hat auf ihrer Homepage ebenfalls einen Aufruf gestartet. Ich hab mich schonmal eingetragen, ich hoffe einige von euch sind auch dabei 

hier ist der link:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=d_mb_rotekarte

cu opelics


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Meine obige Aussage sollte kein Plädoyer für Trailmaut sein. Die fände ich wie Du kontraproduktiv. Dennoch bedeutet Freiheit Verantwortung, und Verantwortung eine gewisse Opferbereitschaft. Ob dieses Opfer nun in Arbeitsstunden oder Geld geleistet wird, ist für mich lediglich eine Frage der Praktikabilität und Effizienz. Ich könnte sehr gut damit leben, wenn eine Übernachtung ein paar Euro teurer ist, und dieses Geld dann gezielt in die Pflege dessen fließt, was dem Tourismus überhaupt zu Grunde liegt.


Hi.
Wenn, dann wäre dies wohl eine der, für mich, am wenigsten schmerzliche Möglichkeit. Auch wenn ich erst einmal dort war, aber an und für sich hätte ich schon noch vorgehabt, dort in der Gegend, öfters zu fahren.
Aber egal ob Garda oder sonstwo, ich möcht lieber erst gar nicht wissen was sie uns sonst noch alles aufhalsen, teilweise sogar abzocken, was wir gar nicht wissen  (angefangen von Zuschlägen für weniger Übernachtungen als 5 Tage, Tischgedeckzuschlag etc.)

Und NEIN zu einem "Trailpaß"!



> Wenn es auch nicht ganz die falschen sind, steht doch fest, dass es eigentlich "richtigere" gäbe. Nämlich die SAT bzw. ihre Vertreter in der Lokalpolitik. Die können sich problemlos leisten, ihr Unbehagen angesichts der Wachstumsraten des Biketourismus politisch umzusetzen. Ein Umsatzrückgang wird sie nicht treffen.


Vollkommen richtig, sehe ich auch so. Leider  .



> Es steht zu erwarten, dass ein spürbares Fernbleiben von Bikern in der dortigen Lokalpolitik eine heftige Debatte auslösen wird. Was ich aber (wie gesagt) schade finde, ist, dass wohl selbst dann wieder keine Argumente auf den Tisch kommen. Nein, es geht nur darum, welche Interessenvertreter am lautesten schreien.


Auch hier, vollkommen richtig.



> Dann gibt man den Wirtschaftsinteressen halt ein wenig nach, und in absehbarer Zeit gibts neue Initiativen der SAT. Matteotti redet nicht umsonst von Schritten im "Projekt Mountainbike".



Grummel, auch hier wieder, leider richtig  .
Huch, da gibts ein paar Biker die uns ans Bein pinkeln wollen? Na gut, dann geben wir ihnen ein paar Forstwege und den ein oder anderen verlassenen, von uns (SAT) Wanderern ungeliebten zu steilen zu wenig schönen usw. Trail.
Und für die paar Wege erheben wir dann auch noch Gebühr(en, Maut).
Wenn das mit der Überwachung der Carabiniere nicht klappt (und das wird nur am Anfang klappen) dann werden unsere eigenen Securities das Problem in die Hand nehmen! 
Da diese natürlich auch bezahlt werden müssen, werden die Biker dafür zahlen (gleich bei der Buchung, oder in der Pension/Hotel wenn man mit einem Bike gesichtet wird....). Oder, je mehr Biker die privaten Securities "abfangen", sozusagen eine Art Kopfgeld, desto eher kommt Geld in die Kassen...

Und wenn ihr meint dies würde meiner kranken Phantasie ;-) entsprechen:
http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=42867
und vor allem der letzte Beitrag http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=832704&postcount=24
http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=808246&postcount=338
http://salzburg.orf.at/magazin/leben/stories/30214/ ("Skitouren" auf Pisten als Landplage?); 
http://www2.argedaten.at/session/archiv-350906vbjsjq276221video.html (allgemein; Thema Videoüberwachung, Aussendungen der ARGE DATEN zum Thema Videoüberwachung),
http://www.fpoe-wien.at/index.php?id=5737 (Eine eigene U-Bahn-Polizei ist unbedingt erforderlich. Anm. in Wien gibt es schon ein paar Züge die Videoüberwacht sind)
http://help.orf.at/?story=3905 (Fahrverbot in Südtirols Städten für "alte" Kfz)



> Anstatt sich mal darauf zu einigen, welche Schäden und Gefahren gehen von Bikern tatsächlich aus, und wie kann man das dauerhaft regeln. In einer ehrlichen Debatte bräuchte uns jedenfalls nicht bange sein.



Wenn die recht unpopuläre Maßnahme, wie Anwälte zu agieren, nämlich das Fordern von Beweisen, so wirkungsvoll ist, so sollten wir es von der SAT (oder wem auch immer) ebenfalls tun. 
*Wo* sind die Beweise  ? Da wird *nachweislich* unsere Natur durch Industrieabgase, Autoverkehr und Tourismus (Schigebiete, Beschneiungsanlagen, Hotels etc.) 
*zerstört* :kotz: , und dann kommen sie uns wegen Trailzerstörungen und Errosion ihrer Berge  ?

Das sich Wanderer u.U. von der Masse an Bikern gestört fühlen ist wieder etwas anderes. Das auch dies anders zu bewältigen ist, nämlich, mit ein bischen Verständnis auf beiden Seiten und mehr Rücksichtnahme Seitens der Biker (Regeln).



> Aber Natur ist Allgemeinde und darf nicht verkauft werden



Genau. Doch der Trend geht, leider, in eine andere Richtung. Siehe Bayrische Wäler und andere als sogenannte Naturparks (und ich meine hier nicht Bikeparks) "getarnte" Wälder. Auch in Österreich denkt man ja schon darüber nach das Wasser bzw. die dortigen Besitzquellen und Gebiete zu verkaufen  .

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> Österreicher? Hier  !
> Immerhin wird es in Österreich auch bald eine Interessensgemeinschaft geben (hoffentlich!). Im Rahmen der(en) Möglichkeiten wird man sich auch um das Garda/Trentino&Co. "Problem" kümmern bzw. bei einigen Aktionen der Dimb mitmachen bzw. diese unterstützen. Leider ist Össi Land aber klein, genau so wie die Interessensvertretung...


besser klein als gar nicht. und klein anfangen muss jeder. also los!  




			
				sv650-ufp schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aber immer noch nicht kapiere bzw. herausgelesen habe: Gibt es eine Italienische MTB Interessensvertretung  ?



nein


----------



## Ümmel (11. Februar 2006)

Habe meinen Urlaub dieses Jahr im September schon gebucht. 2 Wochen Gardasse (Tignale). Wenn ich das hier so lese stellt sich mir die Frage ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt sein Bike mitzunehmen   Ich kenne die Gegend dort unten nicht. Ich muß nicht zwingend auf 1 Meter schmalen Singletrails die Berge entdecken, auch wenn es geil ist. Mir reichen auch Forstautobahnen die 3 Meter breit sind, wichtig ist natürlich das es keine Teerstraßen sind. Es wird dort doch auch noch Alternativen zu den für uns gesperrten Strecken geben. Oder  
Sollte sich diese ganze Sache für uns Biker dort unten in der nächsten Zeit aber so entwickeln wie manche sagen, wird das der erste und letzte Gardasee Urlaub mir mich sein. Wenn sie uns nicht wollen dann gebe ich halt mein Geld woanders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scar (11. Februar 2006)

moinsen mädels

wir haben mal ne anfrage an einen fahrradladen am lago geschickt da wir auch anfang mai runter wollten.als antwort habe ich heut folgendes bekommen: 

"Buon giorno sig.Ingo,qui la situazione dei sentieri è uguale agli anni scorsi,quindi se lei decide di venire a Torbole sono sicuro che si divertirà.grazie e tanti saluti."

Andrea Carpentari.

wenn das einer von euch ins deutsche überstzen könnte, wär echt schick.
sonst muß ich es erst am montag abend auf der arbeit übersetzen lassen von nem kollegen.

alles wird gut    (nur so richtig schön wird´s nie )


----------



## carmin (11. Februar 2006)

Ümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinen Urlaub dieses Jahr im September schon gebucht. 2 Wochen Gardasse (Tignale). Wenn ich das hier so lese stellt sich mir die Frage ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt sein Bike mitzunehmen   Ich kenne die Gegend dort unten nicht. Ich muß nicht zwingend auf 1 Meter schmalen Singletrails die Berge entdecken, auch wenn es geil ist. Mir reichen auch Forstautobahnen die 3 Meter breit sind, wichtig ist natürlich das es keine Teerstraßen sind. Es wird dort doch auch noch Alternativen zu den für uns gesperrten Strecken geben. Oder


Das sowieso: Für die Forstautobahnen ist die SAT ja nicht zuständig. Allerdings hat daran wohl kaum ein Biker Interesse. Südlich des Rocchetta befindest Dich übrigens sowieso nicht mehr im Trentino. Solang also nicht noch die Lomardei anfängt, seh ich keinen Grund, warum man _dort_ irgendwas boykottieren müsste.



			
				Scar schrieb:
			
		

> "Buon giorno sig.Ingo,qui la situazione dei sentieri è uguale agli anni scorsi,quindi se lei decide di venire a Torbole sono sicuro che si divertirà.grazie e tanti saluti."


"Guten Tag Herr Ingo, die [Rechts]lage [bzgl des Befahrens] der Trails ist hier die gleiche wie in den vergangenen Jahren; wenn Sie sich daher entscheiden, nach Torbole zu kommen, werden Sie sich sicherlich amüsieren. Danke und viele Grüße."

->


----------



## Scar (11. Februar 2006)

schankedön carmin  
klasse aussage,bringt mich ja ungemein nach vorne  
heißt das nun das alles was wir hier diskutiert haben gar nicht von bedeutung ist oder das selbst die jungens vor ort keine ahnung haben was da auf sie zukommt  

ich weiß ja net  

hat wer von euch vielleicht änliches an aussagen ???


----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2006)

Scar schrieb:
			
		

> heißt das nun das alles was wir hier diskutiert haben gar nicht von bedeutung ist oder das selbst die jungens vor ort keine ahnung haben was da auf sie zukommt


(a) Wenn ich in die Köpfe anderer Leute oder gar in die Zukunft gucken könnte, würde ich nicht in diesem Forum rumhängen.

(b) Was soll ein Fahrradladen (oder jeglicher sonst, der auch nur ein bisschen vom Tourismus profitiert) gegenüber seinen Kunden Anderes sagen, als alles herunterzuspielen? Etwa: "Bleibt zuhause, wir haben alle Bikes, Parts und Klamotten verscherbelt und haben uns gerade die Kataloge für Wanderstöcke und Filzhüte kommen lassen"?

(c) Wer auf Forstwege, Tremalzo-Schotter oder Bikergrills steht, wird sich ja weiterhin bestens amüsieren können; die Aussage Deines Fahrradladens ist also nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## Ümmel (12. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Das sowieso: Für die Forstautobahnen ist die SAT ja nicht zuständig. Allerdings hat daran wohl kaum ein Biker Interesse. Südlich des Rocchetta befindest Dich übrigens sowieso nicht mehr im Trentino. Solang also nicht noch die Lomardei anfängt, seh ich keinen Grund, warum man _dort_ irgendwas boykottieren müsste.
> 
> "Guten Tag Herr Ingo, die [Rechts]lage [bzgl des Befahrens] der Trails ist hier die gleiche wie in den vergangenen Jahren; wenn Sie sich daher entscheiden, nach Torbole zu kommen, werden Sie sich sicherlich amüsieren. Danke und viele Grüße."
> 
> ->



Ist Trentino so etwas wie bei uns ein Bundesland ? Sorry ich kenne mich da unten echt nicht aus. Was heisst "SAT" ?
Ich bin doch so dumm


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Februar 2006)

@ümmel
Also, mein Heimatland  ist in 20 Regionen untergliedert ( ähnlich den deutschen Bundesländern aber mit weniger Rechten ), von denen 5 autonome Regionen mit Sonderstatus sind. Da gehört u.a. die Provinz "Trentino" der Region "Trentino-Südtirol" oder "Trentino-Alto Adige" dazu.

Und da wir es hier sowieso mit Seperatisten   zu tun haben gibts hier halt auch einen eigenen Alpinisten-Club. Während in ganz Italien die C.A.I die Wanderer vertritt haben unsere Trentiner Freunde ihren eigenen Club gegründet, nämlich die S.A.T -> SOCIETÀ DEGLI ALPINISTI TRIDENTINI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (12. Februar 2006)

EDIT:

Es gibt übrigens eine kleine Hoffnung, sollte das Gesetz tatsächlich in Kraft treten, achtung es wird kompliziert :

Die italienischen Regionen haben zwar einen Regionalrat und eine Regionalregierung unter dem Vorsitz eines Präsidenten ( ähnlich unserem Ministerpräsident ), jedoch untersteht dies alles dem jeweiligen Regierungskommissar der von der italienischen Regierung in ROM bestimmt wird. Dieser Regierungskommissar sitzt in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt der Region und hat das Recht sämtliche Beschlüsse der Regionalregierung anzufechten oder auch schon beschlossene Regionalgesetze der italienischen Regierung und dem Verfassungsgericht in Rom zur verfassungsrechtlichen Prüfung vorzulegen. 
Jetzt müsste ich noch rausfinden wer der Typ ist und wir können den dann mit Mails überschütten und versuchen ihn davon zu überzeugen welch einen Schwachsinn die Mädels und Jungs da veranstalten.


----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2006)

Ümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch so dumm


Das ist keine Schande.

Hier nochn paar Links:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trentino
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trentino
http://www.provincia.tn.it/ ("Trentino sport e natura" )
http://www.sat.tn.it/Home/


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo muss es doch diese vermaledeiten zahlen geben..


Wie's scheint, nicht. Das Trentiner Statistikamt hat zwar eine ganze Reihe von Publikationen, dort werden die Ausgaben (oder: der ökonomische Wert) der Touristen aber nur nach Gütergruppe (Lebensmittel, Sportartikel, ...), Aufenthaltsort (Hochgebirge etc), Herkunft (In-/Ausländer), Aufenthaltsdauer, Altersgruppe und Unterkunft getrennt dargestellt. Ein Schließen auf die Zielgruppe (Biker, Kletterer, Surfer...) traue ich mir da nicht zu. Ein Mitarbeiter schrieb auf meine Nachfrage:





> Wir haben die Turisten nur gefragt warum sie gekommen sind.
> Dadurch koennen wir die Ergebnisse in 3 Zweckgruppen verarbeiten:
> - riposo (zum rasten)
> - natura (fuer die Natur)
> - altri (in Winter, skifahren)


----------



## bluemuc (15. Februar 2006)

mei, du ärmster.... 

trags mit fassung. wenn die keine haben , brauchmer letztlich auch keine.... 

danke für die fisselarbeit!


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Februar 2006)

Falls noch Interesse an einer Mailing-Aktion besteht, hier die Seite mit der Adresse des Regierungskommissars der Provinz Trient, Herrn Dr. Alberto de Muro:

http://www.comune.tn.it/trento/trentoci.nsf/0/20010958c99a8969c125695f0048fdbf?OpenDocument

Ob der überhaupt weiß was da im einzelnen vor sich geht? Würde Mailings in Englisch und Italienisch vorschlagen, vielleicht setze ich einen italienischen Text demnächst rein.


----------



## Silent (15. Februar 2006)

Falls das Gesetz doch kommen sollte, hat Manfred Stromberg schon die Lösung


----------



## face the race (15. Februar 2006)

ich hab da unten auf der landkarte auch keine ahnung!

Also: ich fahre im Sommer, wie des öfteren nach brenzone..
das liegt an der ostküste ziemlich in der mitte....
ist das auch betroffen von den sperrungen??


----------



## dertutnix (15. Februar 2006)

face the race schrieb:
			
		

> ... nach brenzone. das liegt an der ostküste ziemlich in der mitte.... ist das auch betroffen von den sperrungen??



nein 

trentino umfasst 








gemeinden am lago:






brenzone gehört zur provinz verona


----------



## face the race (15. Februar 2006)

thx!


----------



## carmin (15. Februar 2006)

20x	DIMB team
20x	Splash
22x	fsr_rider
25x	MATTESM
28x	clemson
30x	marco
34x	Tilman
40x	ekkko
41x	Adrenalino
66x	carmin
71x	dertutnix
72x	bluemuc

Gratuliere unserer Goldmedallienträgerin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (16. Februar 2006)

Wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue, krieg ich nen gewaltigen Schreck:
Damit liegen ja die bei Transalpern allseits beliebten Stücke wie:
Rabbijoch, Montozzoscharte, Rif. Graffer, Passo Pregna d'Ors auch in der Verbotszone. 
Und ich dachte bisher, wenn ich aunsere Transalp ganz normal bis Madonna d.C plane und dann nen Schlenker über den Tremalzo einbau, bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## bluemuc (16. Februar 2006)

ha!!!!   


gold im sabbeln!!!!!  


ich bin soooo gerührt...  

danke an alle, die mich auf dem weg dahin    duldsam, anfeuernd, fordernd unterstüzt haben! 

ihr seid wahre kameraden... 




@carmin:


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Februar 2006)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue, krieg ich nen gewaltigen Schreck:
> Damit liegen ja die bei Transalpern allseits beliebten Stücke wie:
> Rabbijoch, Montozzoscharte, Rif. Graffer, Passo Pregna d'Ors auch in der Verbotszone.
> Und ich dachte bisher, wenn ich aunsere Transalp ganz normal bis Madonna d.C plane und dann nen Schlenker über den Tremalzo einbau, bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.




Gehört zwar eher ins Reiseforum aber trotzdem : empfehle in diesem Falle so wie ich zu verfahren, nämlich Transalp über Österreich&Südtirol planen und im Etschtal vor der Trentiner Grenze enden, z.b. Kaltern oder Tramin.

Oder in Oberstdorf starten, durch Österreich, Schweiz, in Italien übern Gavia drüber, dann Ri. Lago di Idro und dort weiter nach Limone. Somit umgehst du locker das Trentino!


----------



## yellow_ö (16. Februar 2006)

Mist, so genau hatte ich mir die Karte vom Trentino noch gar nicht angesehen. 
Danach ist ja wirklich alles, was von Riva und Torbole aus mit dem Rad erreichbar war, tot.
Selbst die geniale Altissimo-Abfahrt Richtung Mori..

Und das nachdem die komplette NW-Seite, Dank der Öffnung der Pregasina-Straße, gerade erst wieder nutzbar wurde


----------



## fixi (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin Südtiroler und habe die lebhafte Diskussion erst jetzt mitgekriegt.
Ich stehe in Kontakt zu einem Bikeladen in Torbole und die Jungs sehen das ganze alles andere als tragisch... Anscheinend sieht das aus der Ferne schlimmer aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist.
Zudem hat (wenn ich richtig informiert bin) der Tourismusassessor der Provinz Trient selbst in einer Stellungnahme die Situation entschärft.
Zum Thema SAT: ich selbst bin Biker und Alpenvereinsmitglied, sitze also zwischen zwei Stühlen.
Ihr könnt mir eines Glauben: Es zerrt schon an den Nerven, wenn Biker die Trails runtendonnern (wie gesagt ich bin selbst Biker und liebe das Freeriden) und sich einen Scheiss um die Pflege der Wege kümmern, während die alpinen Vereine mit horrenden Mitteln und mit sehr, sehr viel ehrenamtlichem Aufwand die Wege warten müssen. 
Ich glaube also kaum, dass es der richtige Weg ist, die alpinen Vereine anzukreiden. 
Wieso organisiert die jetzt so empörte und zahlreiche Bikergemeinde (zum Beispiel im Rahmen des Bike-Festivals) nicht einfach aktive Trail-Pflege?
Das wäre schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Rictung.
Denn einzig und allein Natur konsumieren führt immer und ÜBERALL zu Problemen (früher oder später), da könnt ihr schon mal die deutschen Kletterer fragen, die seit Jahren mit mässigem Erfolg gegen Felsschliessungen kämpfen.


----------



## carmin (17. Februar 2006)

fixi schrieb:
			
		

> aus der Ferne schlimmer als in Wirklichkeit ... Tourismusassessor ... Biker die Trails runtendonnern ... Bike-Festival [argh] ... Trail-Pflege ... Natur konsumieren


Hallo fixi,

was mir in der Tat Sorgen macht, ist, dass dieser Thread mit seinen über 1000 Beträgen für Neuankömmlinge fast nicht mehr zu überblicken ist. Und ich fände es schade, wenn dadurch Leute von einer Meinungsäußerung abgeschreckt würden. Wenn ich nun aber auf einen Deiner Punkte antworten wollte, würde ich nur wiederholen, was 100, 200 oder 500 Posts vorher auch schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## fixi (17. Februar 2006)

hallo carmin

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass meine Einwände bzw. die Antworten darauf schon mehrmals in diesem Forum zu finden waren, was aber nichts an meiner Meinung ändert, und die wollte ich an den Mann oder die Frau bringen.


----------



## Jobal (17. Februar 2006)

fixi schrieb:
			
		

> ...während die alpinen Vereine mit horrenden Mitteln und mit sehr, sehr viel ehrenamtlichem Aufwand die Wege warten müssen....



Ihr, die SAT müsst die Wege warten, im Auftrag von wem?

Gruß Jobal


----------



## fixi (17. Februar 2006)

Die alpinen Vereine wie SAT (dessen Mitglied ich nicht bin) oder Alpenverein Südtirol (dessen Mitglied ich bin) MÜSSEN diese nicht warten, aber es ist u.a erklärtes Ziel dieser Vereinigungen, diese Arbeit zu tun, d.h alpine Infrastrukturen zu pflegen. Dazu gehören auch die Schutzhütten. So wie es eben auch der DAV tut.
Das heisst wir tun es, weil es sonst niemand tut. 
So sind zum Beispiel allein in Südtirol an die 10.000km Wanderwege, von denen etwa 7000 km vom AVS gepflegt werden. 
Und das geschieht, wie schon gesagt, mit großem finanziellen und personellen Aufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (17. Februar 2006)

fixi schrieb:
			
		

> Die alpinen Vereine wie SAT (dessen Mitglied ich nicht bin) oder Alpenverein Südtirol (dessen Mitglied ich bin) MÜSSEN diese nicht warten, aber es ist u.a erklärtes Ziel dieser Vereinigungen, diese Arbeit zu tun, d.h alpine Infrastrukturen zu pflegen. Dazu gehören auch die Schutzhütten. So wie es eben auch der DAV tut.
> Das heisst wir tun es, weil es sonst niemand tut.
> So sind zum Beispiel allein in Südtirol an die 10.000km Wanderwege, von denen etwa 7000 km vom AVS gepflegt werden.
> Und das geschieht, wie schon gesagt, mit großem finanziellen und personellen Aufwand.


Warum wartet Ihr ODER die SAT die Wege?

Wer hat außer Euch ein Interesse daran, daß die Wege gewartet werden?

Gehört zu den Interessen der, von Dir angegebenen, Vereine auch ein exklusives Nutzungsrecht dieser Wege?

Ging vom AVS, dessen Mitglied Du bist, ein konkretes Angebot an eine nationale, lokale, regionale Bikeorganization, bei der Trailpflege mitzuwirken?

Gruß Jobal


----------



## fixi (17. Februar 2006)

Die alpinen Vereine, die es seit ende des 19. Jahrhunderts gibt, sind u.a. mit der Aufgabe geboren, den Alpinismus zu fördern und in diesem Umfeld die Infrastrukturen zu erschließen. Nachdem diese erschließung abgeschlossen war, mussten diese "Anlagen" ja auch gewartet werden. 
Dabei geht es nicht um das Exklusivrecht, diese Wege zu nutzen! 
Was das Angebot an die Bikeorganisationen betrifft kann ich Dir nicht konkret sagen, ob solche Gespräche stattgefunden haben. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass der Handlungszwang sicher bei uns Bikern liegt, da es ja um unsere Belange geht.

Grüße, Reinhard


----------



## Splash (17. Februar 2006)

fixi schrieb:
			
		

> Die alpinen Vereine, die es seit ende des 19. Jahrhunderts gibt, sind u.a. mit der Aufgabe geboren, den Alpinismus zu fördern und in diesem Umfeld die Infrastrukturen zu erschließen. Nachdem diese erschließung abgeschlossen war, mussten diese "Anlagen" ja auch gewartet werden.


Dabei fragt man sich, ob man einer der alpinen Vereine glaubt, dass man aufgrund der Pflege ein exklusives Nutzungsrecht hat und alle anderen Nutzergruppen und Interessensverbände einem aufgrund dessen in den Ar*** kriechen müssen.



			
				fixi schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei geht es nicht um das Exklusivrecht, diese Wege zu nutzen!


Das sieht zB die SAT ja ganz offensichtlich anders. 



			
				fixi schrieb:
			
		

> Was das Angebot an die Bikeorganisationen betrifft kann ich Dir nicht konkret sagen, ob solche Gespräche stattgefunden haben. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass der Handlungszwang sicher bei uns Bikern liegt, da es ja um unsere Belange geht.


Aufgrund der Arrognaz zB der SAT interpreitiere ich jedoch, dass man an vernünftigen Gesprächen scheinbar nicht interessiert ist. Sicherlich kann es nicht Aufgabe der Wanderer und deren Vereine sein die alpinen Regionen für alle anderen Interessensgruppen zu erhalten. Jedoch sollten die entsprechenden Interessensverbände schon auf gleichem Niveau miteinander kommunizieren. Die SAT reagiert an der Stelle und gerade zu sehen am Beispiel Trentino absolut kontraproduktiv.

Ich muss mich an der Stelle als Befürworter von Trailpflege outen. Jedoch sollten die Interessensverbände der Biker an der Stelle auch mal versuchen die Leute zu erreichen, die dies dann vor Ort machen. Sicherlich können das nicht die Urlauber sein, die mal gerade 1 Woche im Jahr an den Lago können (passt wohl zeitlich nicht wirklich). Denkbare Modelle wären an der Stelle zB ehrenamtlicheHelfer vor Ort, die organisieren - ehrenamtliche Helfer von etwas weiter kommen dann sicherlich auch dabei und helfen freiwillig. Ferner sollten solche Aktivitäten auch in den Mittelgebirgen und anderen innerdeutschen Wäldern gefördert werden. Positives Beispiel ist ja aktuell die DIMB IG Rhein-Ruhr. 
Dass im alpinen Gebiet so was nur miteinander geschehen kann (also ein Miteinander der Interessensgruppen und Vereinen) ist ganz klar. Es kann jedoch nicht angehen, dass Wandererverbände sich als Eigentümer der Alpen aufspielen, denn das fördert kein Miteinander sondern sorgt bestenfalls für unnötigen Streit ...


----------



## Jobal (17. Februar 2006)

fixi schrieb:
			
		

> Die alpinen Vereine, die es seit ende des 19. Jahrhunderts gibt, sind u.a. mit der Aufgabe geboren, den Alpinismus zu fördern und in diesem Umfeld die Infrastrukturen zu erschließen. Nachdem diese erschließung abgeschlossen war, mussten diese "Anlagen" ja auch gewartet werden.
> Dabei geht es nicht um das Exklusivrecht, diese Wege zu nutzen!
> Was das Angebot an die Bikeorganisationen betrifft kann ich Dir nicht konkret sagen, ob solche Gespräche stattgefunden haben. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass der Handlungszwang sicher bei uns Bikern liegt, da es ja um unsere Belange geht.
> 
> Grüße, Reinhard


Ich sehe auch Handlungszwang bei uns Bikern, allerdings vermutlich einen anderen wie Du. 

Wenn eine einzelne Interessengruppe wie die SAT, die Biker ausschließen will, sehe ich einen Handlungsbedarf beim Gesetzgeber um allen die gleiche Chance zu geben, ihre Interessen zu vertreten. Das ist hier nicht passiert, man der SAT die Chance gegeben ein Gesetz mitzubestimmen, das die Biker de facto aus der Region verbannt. Pech, aber Fakt, ich sehe hier absolut keinen Bedarf auf diese Leute zu zu gehen. Im Gegenteil, wir sollten mit anderen Gruppen zusammenarbeiten um gegen die SAT vorzugehen.

Es ist schade, daß die Rotsockenfraktion so kurzsichtig agiert, aber anscheinend gilt dort die Devise, wir schwingen einmal im Jahr die Schaufel, also gehören die Wege uns.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## MATTESM (17. Februar 2006)

hallo fixi: das interessante ist halt, dass es in ganz wenigen alpenvereinen  -  und in italien ist hier nach meiner beobachtung die SAT im gegensatz zu den übrigen vereinen leider sehr einseitig unterwegs  -  eine strikte trennung zwischen zu förderndem alpinismus (= man bindet sich schuhsohlen oder sonstige protesen unter die füße und läuft) und dem biken gibt. als ob der mensch zum laufen geboren worden wäre (was er wenn man sein skelett ansieht nicht ist), und daher ein grundsätzliches ehernes recht besteht, wege zu fuß aber eben nicht mit einem rad zu benutzen. andere vereine haben mittlerweile das bike als alpine disziplin integriert, bilden dort auch aus, kombinieren die disziplinen (auch wenn sie sich dennoch hart tun, die freiheiten dem bike auch zuzugestehen, habe hierzu kürzlich eine broschüre de DAV gelesen, in der definitionen für die regelung der wegerechte definiert waren, wie sie nun fast wörtlich im berühmten trentiner gesetz verankert sind). ein zusammenführen der disziplinen und damit auch eine gemeinsame pflege der wegerechte wäre  -  naive und sicherlich noch ferne  -  wunschvorstellung...

..m..


----------



## dertutnix (20. Februar 2006)

abend, ich erleb siet einigen tagen ein wechselbad der gefühle, und meistens ist es in begründet in der tatsache, dass es schlicht ein unterschiedliches wissen der lage gibt. ganz klar, wer später in das thema eingestiegen ist, kann fast nicht mehr diesen thread durchblicken. deswegen finde ich mattesm info an einer anderen stelle zu dem trentiner thema sehr gut:



			
				MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> zusammenfassung und verweis...
> 
> - das GESETZ ist längst beschlossene sache, nämlich das gesetz das die richtlinien für die ordnung der wegerechte definiert (besagtes mit den breiten und steigungen). das gesetz präzisiert dabei ein gesetz von 1993, das grundsätzlich das biken verbietet, die definition wo aber schuldig bleibt, ergo viel zu wischiwaschi war um umgesetzt zu werden.
> 
> ...




vielleicht wäre es möglich, die jeweilige aktuelle situation in einem eigenene, gesperrten (info)thread zu posten? nur mal so als vorschlag ...


@ cbr: am sonntag war leider keine person am trentiner stand (übrigens sehr interessant, dass die nicht beim italienischen stand sondern in der nächsten halle eine eigenen stand haben, ist ja fast wie "bayern"  ) anzutrreffen.
was mir aber aufgefallen ist: wenig bike-info! und das war ganz im gegenteil zu nahezu allen anderen regionen. ist sicher zufall, aber in der akuten situation nicht beruhigend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dallas ITA (21. Februar 2006)

fixi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin Südtiroler und habe die lebhafte Diskussion erst jetzt mitgekriegt.
> Ich stehe in Kontakt zu einem Bikeladen in Torbole und die Jungs sehen das ganze alles andere als tragisch... Anscheinend sieht das aus der Ferne schlimmer aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist.
> ...


Schau das mal hier an
http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/showthread.php?t=28509


----------



## Sethro_77 (27. Februar 2006)

Liebe LEUTE, ich kann euch nur sagen, dass mir die ganze Diskusion langsam auf die Eier geht! Meine empfehlung, is zwar nicht ganz so nah wie der Lago aber das genialste Bikefestival das Europa zu bieten hat. Und zwar am 1. Augustwochenende in Are bei Östersund in Schwenden. Verlängerte Liftöffnungszeiten spitzen Wetter groovige Leute. Flug gibts ab 55,- Euro mit FlyNordic Rad ca 30,-. Wenn Ihr Autobahngebühr und Sprit rechnet seid Ihr je nach Fahrzeug fast gleich! Lasst die Affen da unten mal eine Saison zappeln bin mir sicher dass mann ab 2007 wieder überall fahren darf... Ich finde diese Aktion von den ansässigen Beamten unüberlegt!!!!


----------



## carmin (27. Februar 2006)

Sei so nett und mach die Schrift ein wenig kleiner. Danke.

Hast Du einen Link auf dieses Festival?


----------



## RCO (27. Februar 2006)

also auch ich hab mir die mühe nicht gemacht alles zu lesen 
aber was ich von dem fred mitnehme ist, dass es genau das selbe ist wie mit dem snowboarden mitte der achziger... 
"ne das wollen wir nicht hier bei uns..." 
bis sie mal angefangen haben zu rechnen... und so wirds wohl auch beim biken kommen. denke mal 2006 und 2007 wird für den bikesport im allgemeinen, und nicht nur im schönen italien, eine lanze gebrochen werden.
die geldgier wird das schon regeln 
nur dass dann halt der ganze berg voll mit bikern sein wird.

time will tell


----------



## AK13 (28. Februar 2006)

RCO schrieb:
			
		

> also auch ich hab mir die mühe nicht gemacht alles zu lesen
> aber was ich von dem fred mitnehme ist, dass es genau das selbe ist wie mit dem snowboarden mitte der achziger...
> "ne das wollen wir nicht hier bei uns..."
> bis sie mal angefangen haben zu rechnen... und so wirds wohl auch beim biken kommen. denke mal 2006 und 2007 wird für den bikesport im allgemeinen, und nicht nur im schönen italien, eine lanze gebrochen werden.
> ...



Genau, Geld regelt auf dieser Welt alles, fast alles...
Wenn die Trentiner wieder Landwirtschaft betreiben und die Einnahmen des Tourismus fehlen, dann kommt bestimmt die Erinnerung an eine Zeit in der es einfacher war Geld zu verdienen...
Allerdings müssen Sie dann auch die Wege nicht mehr pflegen, geht oder fährt eh keiner mehr lang


----------



## bluemuc (28. Februar 2006)

wer von den interessierten mitlesern und -streitern kann denn vielleicht was neues themenrelevantes berichten?


----------



## dertutnix (1. März 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> wer von den interessierten mitlesern und -streitern kann denn vielleicht was neues themenrelevantes berichten?



ohne kommentar verweis auf den aktuellen sachstand der BIKE:



			
				BIKE MAGAZIN schrieb:
			
		

> Entwarnung am Gardasee; Trails bleiben offen
> 
> Die Trails am Gardasee bleiben uns auch in Zukunft erhalten. Die Bürgermeister der sechs beteiligten Gemeinden haben sich am 9. Februar darauf verständigt, ihre Trails auch nach Inkrafttreten eines neuen Landesgesetzes am 1. Mai 2006 für Biker offen zu halten. Jetzt hat auch die Provinzregierung in Trento den Plänen zugestimmt. Damit ist amtlich, was der Tourismusverband Ingarda Trentino bereits im Oktober des vergangenen Jahres angekündigt hat  was den Gardasee betrifft also viel Lärm um nichts.
> 
> ...


----------



## carmin (1. März 2006)

Und gleich ganz uneigennützig ein Verweis aufs Festival hinterhergeschoben *g*

Wer erarbeitet diese Trailkarte?
Was verstehen die Bürgermeister unter "Trails"?


----------



## MATTESM (1. März 2006)

besagte trailkarte wird seit monaten von den gemeinden erarbeitet und soll grundsätzlich in der gültigen form vorliegen, von InGarda wurde mir versprochen, dass ich sie bei meinem nächsten aufenthalt am lago schon mal anschauen kann, das wird in den nächsten 2 wochen der fall sein, ich bin gespannt. 

die entwicklung ist wie es zu erwarten war. die wellen hoch. die kommunikation schlecht. das ergebnis gar nicht so schlimm wie es immer wieder aussieht. wenn dieser fred nicht so riesig geworden wäre könnte man das sehr leicht nachvollziehen... aber vorsicht. das ganze wird immer wieder und immer weiter diskutiert werden, siehe auch der beschluss der SAT in riva, der hier auch bereits zitiert wurde. 

die "trails um riva" sind ja nicht GESPERRT worden. es gibt aber eine art vereinbarung / übereinstimmung der SAT mit einigen vertretern von riva ("d' accordo"), die diese limitierung auf die bekannten 3 haupttrails vorsieht. das hat aber derzeit keinerlei gesetzliche bedeutung. 

ergo: am lago dran bleiben und versuchen, auch die kommunikation in die deutsche community zu verbessern, vor allem aber auch den kontakt zu den anderen wichtigen bike-regionen des trentino suchen! wi bleiben dran...

..m..


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> besagte trailkarte wird seit monaten von den gemeinden erarbeitet und soll grundsätzlich in der gültigen form vorliegen, von InGarda wurde mir versprochen, dass ich sie bei meinem nächsten aufenthalt am lago schon mal anschauen kann, das wird in den nächsten 2 wochen der fall sein, ich bin gespannt.



Na, dann warten wir mal noch 2 Wochen.



			
				MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> die "trails um riva" sind ja nicht GESPERRT worden. es gibt aber eine art vereinbarung / übereinstimmung der SAT mit einigen vertretern von riva ("d' accordo"), die diese limitierung auf die bekannten 3 haupttrails vorsieht. das hat aber derzeit keinerlei gesetzliche bedeutung.



Das ist doch schon mal eine Aussage. Hoffe diese Aussage kannst du bald nach deinen Gesprächen bestätigen.

Hat jemand "zufällig" den besagten Beschluß der 6 Gemeinden vorliegen?

Und unser "Lärm" hat auch zu einer Regelung beigetragen. Auch wenn sich dies nicht belegen läßt, kann auch das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen werden und so lange laß ich mir mein (geringes) Engagement nicht von der Bike kaputtreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (1. März 2006)

> also viel Lärm um nichts.



was wäre es ohne Lärm gewesen? Denkt mal bitte dran.

Viele verwechseln die Aktion (Gesetze) mit der Reaktion (Protest). Der Lärm wurde von den neuen Gesetzen verursacht. Ohne diese wäre alles ruhig geblieben.


----------



## carmin (1. März 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> versuchen, auch die kommunikation in die deutsche community zu verbessern


Was sollte man denn kommunizieren? Man hat ja nicht den Eindruck, dass die beteiligten Institutionen im Trentino einen transparenten, auf Fakten basierenden Entscheidungsprozess hinter sich hätten. Jeder laviert, verweist auf andere und verbreitet Nullaussagen -- auf die Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, aber nicht belegbar.


----------



## MATTESM (1. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte man denn kommunizieren? Man hat ja nicht den Eindruck, dass die beteiligten Institutionen im Trentino einen transparenten, auf Fakten basierenden Entscheidungsprozess hinter sich hätten. Jeder laviert, verweist auf andere und verbreitet Nullaussagen -- auf die Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, aber nicht belegbar.



das meinte ich ja. vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. großes problem ist ja die kommunikation (proaktiv), bevor eine bombe nach der anderen hochgeht (also der verantwortlichen stellen vor ort). je enger und besser   -  langsam  -  der kontakt zu diesen wird um so größer die chance hier besser zu kommunizieren. also auch die chance für die regionen, fakten so darzustellen, wie sie sind und frühzeitig zu agieren. das was da in der bike steht hab ich ja schon vor monaten geschrieben, war ja auch immer meinung vor ort, aber halt völlig unkoordiniert durch diverse stellen (region, communen, tourismusmarketing...) immer wieder kommunikativ bombardiert worden, indem man reaktiv irgendwelche unüberlegten pressemitteilungen in die welt setzte und keiner wirklich sagte, wie der prozess eigentlich abläuft...

..m..


----------



## X-Präsi (1. März 2006)

Die Worte hör ich wohl, doch fehlt es mir an Glauben...

dass jetzt wirklich Ruhe ist. 

Aber wäre ja schön. Dann könnten wir uns noch mehr den Probs in Deutschland widmen...


----------



## el signor (2. März 2006)

Hej,

also trotz der vermeintlich guten Nachricht würde ich mal sehr gerne eine offizielle Stellungnahme hören oder einen örtlichen Zeitungsartikel lesen der oben genanntes beschreibt (ähnlich wie beim Vorschlag der SAT, dass alles in der Gemeinde Riva gesperrt werden soll bis auf 3 Wege).

Schon im November hat die BIKE geschrieben dass alles offen bleibt, sind die eigentlich Hellseher  

Also für mich hat die Aussage null wert und vor allem weil sie von der BIKE kommt die doch nur ihr Festival gut besucht sehen wollen (auch wenn es fast nicht in den Zeitraum der Sperrung hineinfällt, wird es aber trotzdem einige Besucher abhalten zu kommen).

Für mich fasst sich der jetzige Stand der Dinge so zusammen:
Noch keine Kommune hat entschieden was gesperrt werden soll, es gibt lediglich Vorschläge alles bis auf 3 Wege in der Gemeinde Riva zu sperren.
Also für mich ist es falsch zu sagen es sei alles offen, das ist für mich momentan leider nur Verarschung der lieben Leser!


----------



## ufp (14. März 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte man denn kommunizieren? Man hat ja nicht den Eindruck, dass die beteiligten Institutionen im Trentino einen transparenten, auf Fakten basierenden Entscheidungsprozess hinter sich hätten. Jeder laviert, verweist auf andere und verbreitet Nullaussagen -- auf die Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, aber nicht belegbar.


Hi.
Ganz allegemein gesprochen: *Friß* Vogel oder *stirb*.
Dies ist ein ganz natürlicher Prozeß. Die Sat (oder wer auch immer, spielt an und für sich keine Rolle) wurde gegründet und hat Mitglieder. Sie machen sich Gehör und Luft bei den Zuständigen. 

Gibt es nur diese eine Bewegung/Vereinigung/Verein etc. und keine Gegenstimmen bei den Zuständigen, dann wird *etwas* in deren Sinne gemacht. Es gibt unzählige Beispiele wo dies so gehandhabt wird. Angebot und Nachfrage. Nachdem sich keiner Aufregt, nimmt man an, das deren Beweggründe in Ordnung, sprich legitim, sind.

Und genau da kommen dann *"die anderen"* ins Spiel, nämlich die Interessensvertretungen, wie Gewerkschaften, Alpenverein, Mountainbikevereinigungen etc. Und nur wenn sich die Gehör verschaffen (u.a. natürlich auch mit entsprechender Mitgliedsstärke und/oder Unterstützung), dann werden sie Ernst genommen, und (nicht immer), zu Gesprächen, Diskussionen, ja sogar Verhandlungen eingeladen.
Nennt sich Demokratie  . 

Wenn es eben nur eine(n) gibt, wie z.B. die Sat, warum sollte die auf jemand anderen hören? Die sind von ihren Argumenten und Mitgliedern überzeugt, und nachdem es keine Gegenstimmen gibt, was soll es ihnen scheren? 
Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter  . 

Wie würden es wir machen? Würden wir im Gegenzug andere einladen mitzuarbeiten, diskutieren etc.?
Würden wir ein (Wald-/-Berg-)Gebiet bekommen und hätten die Möglichkeit dort Strecken zu bauen und eventuell andere Infrastrukturen (Labestationen, Technikzentrum...), würden wir dann die Bauern, die Anrainer, die umliegenden Gemeinden, die Umweltschützer etc. miteinbeziehen?
(natürlich, wir Biker würden das tun)

Wie auch immer, es ist wichtig und richtig (=legitim) so weit als möglich unsere Forderungen, Anliegen, Wünsche an den Mann zu bringen. Nicht nur, daß wir *nicht* Menschen *zweiter Klasse* (als Biker) sind, sondern *uns* gehört der Wald, die Berge etc. genau so und deshalb haben wir ein demokratisches Recht uns einzubringen. 

Wir müssen es nur tun! 
Und auch hier gibt es unzählige Beispiele wo man schon viel erreicht hat, "nur" weil man sich eingebracht hat...


mfg sv650-ufp1


----------



## Dallas ITA (14. März 2006)

Sonntag fotografiert in der nähe von Arco


----------



## MATTESM (14. März 2006)

diese schilder stehen schon seit geraumer zeit dort. aber sie sind ganz gute indikatoren dafür welche wege (und es sollen ja nur wenige sein) zukünftig offiziell gesperrt werden sollen. derzeit wird diskutiert, welche wege tatsächlich gesperrt werden sollen (comune / SAT / ufficio forestale). ergebnis hier sobald etwas offiziell wird.

..m..


----------



## dertutnix (14. März 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> diese schilder stehen schon seit geraumer zeit dort ...



auffallend, dass die schilder nahezu alle trails der mte velo-flanke "begleiten" ... und erstaunlich ist, dass *persönliche meinung* ich in den letzten ca. 16 jahren auf genau diesen trails nicht 1 "fussgänger" getroffen habe ... sicher immer eine momentaufnahme, wenn man persönlich dort unterwegs ist. wissenschaftlich auf keinen fall begründbar! politik???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. März 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:


> besagte trailkarte wird ... soll grundsätzlich in der gültigen form vorliegen, von InGarda wurde mir versprochen, dass ich sie bei meinem nächsten aufenthalt am lago schon mal anschauen kann, das wird in den nächsten 2 wochen der fall sein, ich bin gespannt.


gips die karte schon?


----------



## carmin (15. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gips die karte schon?


Fleisch am Wochenende.


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2006)

bimma gspannt.


----------



## karstenr (21. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich meine ich kenne das Schild. Es steht schon seit mind. 2 Jahren dort (Am Ende der Teersraße in ca. 1400m bei Campo di Drena / Moser  Tour Palla della Stivio) Wenn man die Tour andersherum fährt, steht kein Schild dort. In der MTB  Karte von der Info in Torbole ist diese Tour auch als MTB  Tour beschrieben (Stand 10/2005). Wie sah es denn mit dem Schnee dort oben am SO 12.03.2006 aus?   
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## X-Präsi (29. März 2006)

*Wichtige News: die tatsächlichen Fakten zum Trentino!*

Mattes_M und ich haben nach unserem intensiven Besuch im Trentino mit einer Vielzahl von Gesprächen mit den Verantwortlichen vor Ort die komplexe Situation in einer DIMB-Presseerklärung dargestellt.

Guggscht Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188407


----------



## Deer_KB1 (29. März 2006)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für die Informationen. 
/Deer_KB1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (29. März 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> *Wichtige News: die tatsächlichen Fakten zum Trentino!*
> 
> Mattes_M und ich haben nach unserem intensiven Besuch im Trentino mit einer Vielzahl von Gesprächen mit den Verantwortlichen vor Ort die komplexe Situation in einer DIMB-Presseerklärung dargestellt.
> 
> ...



danke für die info und euren einsatz 
für mich mal wieder ein beleg, dass es sich lohnt, dimb-mitglied zu sein


----------



## Bond007 (18. April 2006)

Nochmals dumm gefragt, aber gilt dann der *Stichtag 1. Mai 2006* lt. dem BIKE-Artikel nicht mehr (außer ein paar evtl. Einschränkungen)??!!


----------



## carmin (18. April 2006)

Der "Stichtag" existiert natürlich nach wie vor; an ihm wird die hier diskutierte Verordnung in Kraft treten. Sie wird aber in den Lago-Anrainergemeinden weitgehend durch Ausnahmeregelungen bedeutungslos sein, und im Rest-Trentino als Gespenst über die Berge wehen.


----------



## pulp (7. Mai 2006)

kleiner bereicht von einer woche in riva:

* die Map gab es *versteckt* ausserhalb des festivalgeländes. wurde nicht sonderlich von bike promotet.

* in der Map sind eigentlich alle bekannten trails rund um riva drin. sogar piranaura und monte brione. 

*auf dem monte brione gibt es jetzt eine offizielle erlaubte kurze strecke.

*am 30. April stand jemand vom Forstamt auf dem alten trail am monte brione und wieß freundlich darauf dieser weg jetzt gesperrt sei und wir doch den anderen benutzten sollten.. ab morgen wurde es 150 euro kosten.

*die komplette woch danach sonst niemand mehr gesehen, auch keine schilder.


gruss pulp


----------



## dertutnix (9. Mai 2006)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> * die Map gab es *versteckt* ausserhalb des festivalgeländes. wurde nicht sonderlich von bike promotet.



ja, hab auch lange gesucht bis ich die karte dann endlich gefunden hab. wollte anfangs kein geld für die ausstellung ausgeben und hab die infos von riva und arco abgefahren, die haben jedoch erklärt, dass es die karte ausschliesslich auf dem festival geben würde und man auch noch nicht wüsste, wo diese dann nach dem 1. mai zu haben sein wird.
samstag war ein reinkommen ins kongresshaus, wo es diese karte eben gab, für nicht-racer eine strafe, also hab ich das leider sein lassen ...
die karte gab's zum günstigen festivalpreis von nur 9,00 euro gegenüber regulären 9,90 euro.
karte wird vom verlag herausgegeben, die auch die lagobiker vom letzten jahr macht. 





			
				pulp schrieb:
			
		

> * in der Map sind eigentlich alle bekannten trails rund um riva drin. sogar piranaura und monte brione.



mit den pianaura-trails bist du dir sicher? ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte die karte einigermassen gelesen, die aber nicht erkannt. zumindest am mittwoch, den 3.5., waren auch noch die schilder für den unteren bereich aufgestellt, dass man mit dem bike bitte diesen bereich nicht befahren soll.

ich war über die tourenangaben eher enttäuscht, da sie v.a. auf den forststrassen verlaufen und bei weitem weniger beinhalten, als nach den letzten infos zu erwarten gewesen wären.




			
				pulp schrieb:
			
		

> *auf dem monte brione gibt es jetzt eine offizielle erlaubte kurze strecke.



diese route gibt es schon länger und wird auch auf dem faltblatt zum biotop mte brione als offizielle radroute gezeigt. leider ist sie wirklich kurz, gleichwohl der einstieg witzig ist




			
				pulp schrieb:
			
		

> *am 30. April stand jemand vom Forstamt auf dem alten trail am monte brione und wieß freundlich darauf dieser weg jetzt gesperrt sei und wir doch den anderen benutzten sollten.. ab morgen wurde es 150 euro kosten.



das nenn ich ja einen service. 
wir sind am 1.5. in die lombardei ausgewichen, um dann am 2. die marrocche und am 3. das ponaletal zu fahren. die seltenen treffen mit fussgängern, allesamt einheimische bei der arbeit, verliefen wie immer äusserst freundlich. von daher konnte ich keine veränderung gegenüber vor dem 1.5. ausmachen ...




			
				pulp schrieb:
			
		

> *die komplette woch danach sonst niemand mehr gesehen, auch keine schilder.


dito. 
mit der ausnahme, dass eben die hinweisschilder im unteren pianaura-abschnitt weiterhin stehen und auf der mte baldo-strasse, z.b. malga zures, neue wegweiser aufgestellt wurden (habe ostern 2 ältere herren getroffen, die diese arbeit machten, sie meinten jedoch, dass das nix mit sperrungen zu tun hätte). die schilder sind mit einem blau-gelben streifen versehen und z.b. an der malga zures seigen sie den weg zu einem rel. neuen (bzw. nicht sehr bekannten) rifugio 
bin schon sehr gespannt, ob sich in den nächsten 2 wochen etwas ändert ...


----------



## Le Phlip (13. Mai 2006)

hoffentlich haben diese protestlisten nen sinn...und wir können die beeindrucken...


----------



## fds05 (13. Mai 2006)

Protestmail wegeschickt!


----------



## Dallas ITA (24. Mai 2006)

Die Provinz Trient hat diesen Blödsinn realisiert     

Nur auf Trails, wo dieses Schild steht, darf man mit den Mountainbikes fahren
















Mehr Infos hier:
http://www.mtb.provincia.tn.it/


----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2006)

Ach, Fahrradlänge ist Radstand...

Danke für die Infos. Echt toll, wie viele Schotterwege am Baldo freigegeben sind, da kenn ich ja noch praktisch keinen von.


----------



## Julianernst (27. Mai 2006)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen über Infos, zu den Verbotsschildern  in Trentino.Besonderes Interresse habe ich an seinen anderen Gemeinden,die nicht nahe am Gardersee sind z.B.die Dolomiten.

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (29. Mai 2006)

das interessante ist das SOLO in den PDFs. damit wäre die umsetzung vorangetrieben, man hat breite und flache wege, die sind o.k., man hat die SAT wege die MÜSSEN das mtb-schild haben. zu sehen ist davon derzeit aber gar nichts, nach 10000 höhenmetern in der vergangenen woche am gardasee scheint alles zu schlafen... keine neuen schilder. keine neu gekennzeichneten bilder. und so viele biker wie noch nie...

..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. Mai 2006)

Ich war mit einer Gruppe vom 13. bis 20. Mai in Torbole. Es war eigentlich alles wie immer: keinerlei Einschränkungen, keine Verbotsschilder, keine Gebotsschilder. Gefahren sind wir u.a. 

Monte Brione mit Abfahrt über die Westflanke (vom nördl. "Aussichtspunkt" aus)
Marocche-Trails mit Passo della Morte
Cima Ronda Pari (Ponale - Ledro-See - Enguiso - Rif. Nino Pernici - Adrenalina-Downhill - Bastione - Riva)
Dosso di Roveri
Bocca di Fobia (Limone - Vesio - Bocca di Fobia - Passo Nota - Passo Rocchetta - Riva)
Sentiero della Pace

Bei den Pianaura-Trails *sollen *ebenfalls keine Schilder mehr hängen!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Spargel (29. Mai 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Pianaura-Trails *sollen *ebenfalls keine Schilder mehr hängen!


Ist ja logisch - wozu noch ein Verbotsschild hängen lassen, wenn alles verboten ist, wo nicht ausdrücklich ein Erlaubnisschild hängt. Da könnte ja ein Radler auf den dummen Gedanken kommen, hier hängt ein Verbotsschild, am nächsten Trail nicht, also darf ich da...  

Mit dem Erlauben kann man sich dabei ein wenig Zeit lassen, die einen stört's nicht wenn es ein wenig dauert und die anderen lassen sich nicht stören, zumindest solange die Carabinieri lieber 'nen Espresso trinken als sich an den Wegen die Füße platt zu stehen.  

ciao  Christian


----------



## fsr_rider (5. Juni 2006)

Weiss jemand, wie es beim Trail zur Bocca di Caplone aussieht? Das oberste Teilstück (wenn man vom Idrosee aus über Bondone den Nordhang hoch fährt) ist ja noch im Trentino (Grenze ist die Bicca die Caplone). Die letzen 250 Hm sind ja mit Goodwill ein Bike breit und im Schnitt keine 20% steil.
Die Fahrt vom Idrosee hoch ist mein Lieblingstrail in der Region - wäre schade, wenn man da jetzt nicht mehr ganz hoch darf


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

war letzte Wohche am Logo. Hinten am Brione hing noch ein Schild am ersten Tag (das alte "No Bike", das auch letztes Jahr schon hing), dann wars weg und am letzten Tag hat die Forst wieder eins hin geschraubt, grad als ich oben ankam. :-(

Ansonsten hab ich nirgends Schilder gesehen. Weder am Altissimo noch am Baldo (601) und auch keine Kontrolleure.

so ride on


----------



## All-Mountain (18. April 2007)

Ich bin an Ostern tatsächlich zum ersten mal mit dem neuen Gesetz in Kontakt gekommen.
Ostermontag, Laghel-Trail, gleich nach dem oberen Einstieg.
Wandergruppe kommt von unten den Trail rauf (könnte der SAT gewesen sein) und ein spitzbärtiger Wanderer klärt uns (am Trail stehend) in italienisch-englischen Kauderwelsch auf, dass Wege über 20% Gefälle etc. für Radfahrer verboten sind.

Auch interessant:
Die Hinweisschilder auf den Pianauratrails sind weg *ABER* am untersten Einstieg (oberhalb des eigentlichen Pianaura-Geländes) steht ein nagelneu aussehendes Bike-Verbotsschild (roter Kreis mit Fahrrad).

So langsam kommt der Sachverhalt über den wir hier diskutieren anscheinend auch am Lago an.


----------



## MATTESM (18. April 2007)

danke für die info, hatte der spitzbart schulterlange graugemixte haare und etwas bauch? adnn würde die beschreibung auf den chef der SAT-sektion von arco passen...

ich werde ende april für 1 woche am lago unterwegs sein und mich nach dem neuesten stand erkundigen. man wollte  -  so sagten insider  -  über den winter eine novellierung der nichtumsetzbaren aber um so negativen anti-bike-verordnung vorantreiben. mal sehen was es hierzu neues gibt, info folgt hier und auf der www.dimb.de

..m..


----------



## Wuudi (18. April 2007)

Ich dachte das mit den 20% wurde fallengelassen ?

..aber erst in der letzten Mountainbike stand das wieder drinnen so nach den Motto hier lieber nicht, aber macht doch nichts....... ähem und was war mit der Roten-Karte Aktion vom letzten Jahr ?

@Mattes:

Werde auch Ende April, sprich nächste Woche ein wenig Lago Urlaub machen.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. April 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> danke für die info, hatte der spitzbart schulterlange graugemixte haare und etwas bauch? adnn würde die beschreibung auf den chef der SAT-sektion von arco passen...
> ..m..


Bis auf Schulterlange Haare passt die Beschreibung. Kam jedenfalls ziemlich chefmäßig rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (18. April 2007)

Danke für die Info! 



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> Die Hinweisschilder auf den Pianauratrails sind weg *ABER* am untersten Einstieg (oberhalb des eigentlichen Pianaura-Geländes) steht ein nagelneu aussehendes Bike-Verbotsschild (roter Kreis mit Fahrrad).



die sind bereits seit letztem Jahr weg. Die von dir beschriebenen Schilder solltest du im bereich der renovierten Anlage (Häuser und Kalkabraumhalde inkl. Olivenhain) stehen. Dort habe ich sie letztes Jahr jedenfalls gefunden. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, dass Arco dieses Gelände wieder mehr den Wanderern schmackhaft machen und deswegen mögliche Konflikte vermeiden möchte. Was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat, war nicht herauszubekommen.

Wer übrigens über die Baldo Straße zum Altissimo fährt, wird seit letztem Jahr neue Schilder finden. Anstatt der weiß-roten Beschilderungen finden sich nun häufig gelb-blaue Wegweiser. Ob somit das Verbot, welches ja besagt, dass die SAT-Wege mit der entsprechenden Ausgestaltung verboten wären, umgangen werden soll, ist nur eine Interpretation.

Wäre sicher gut, wenn Beobachtungen hier mitgeteilt würden. Ob es gleich wieder eine Welle wird, hoffe ich nicht ...


----------



## Heiko_München (18. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> @Mattes:
> 
> Werde auch Ende April, sprich nächste Woche ein wenig Lago Urlaub machen.



Dann sehen sich ja eh unten am Lago ne Menge Leute!

Grüße
von den Münchner 
Endurotrail-Tourern

Heiko

(@MATTESM: danke für den Tip mit der Unterkunft)


----------



## All-Mountain (18. April 2007)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Dann sehen sich ja eh unten am Lago ne Menge Leute!
> 
> Grüße
> von den Münchner
> ...


Bin auch wieder vom 27.04. bis 01.05. unten


----------



## Wuudi (18. April 2007)

Wer fährt wann was mit ?

Ich werde 2 Touren der Bike "testen", einmal die mit Peggy Klose am Samstag gemeinsam mit meiner Freundin und am Montag die Ransom Tour.


----------



## Augus1328 (18. April 2007)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Dann sehen sich ja eh unten am Lago ne Menge Leute!
> 
> Grüße
> von den Münchner
> ...



Wir sollten daheim bleiben, die Isartrails sind dann wahrscheinlich leer... 

Gruss
vom Münchner CC-Fahrer
Oli


----------



## dertutnix (18. April 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Wir sollten ...



vor allem beim Thema bleiben und unsere geliebten Ausflüge an den Lago nutzen, mögliche Anti Bike Stimmungen frühzeitig zu registrieren sowie immer freundliche Biker und somit Transporteure der Botschaft "Fair on Trails" zu sein.

Ich werde in Tignale dieser Aufgabe nachkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (18. April 2007)

dertutnix schrieb:


> vor allem beim Thema bleiben und unsere geliebten Ausflüge an den Lago nutzen, mögliche Anti Bike Stimmungen frühzeitig zu registrieren sowie immer freundliche Biker und somit Transporteure der Botschaft "Fair on Trails" zu sein.
> 
> Ich werde in Tignale dieser Aufgabe nachkommen



logo, Du kennst doch die Münchner Endurotrailer. Entspannt, freundlich u. aufklärend ist unsere Mission. 

Saluti
Oli


----------



## dertutnix (18. April 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> logo, Du kennst doch die Münchner Endurotrailer. Entspannt, freundlich u. aufklärend ist unsere Mission.
> 
> Saluti
> Oli



 

.. und weil ich's fast vergessen hätte: Bitte macht Fotos inkl. "Verortung", wenn ihr entsprechende Schilder o.ä. findet.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. April 2007)

Ok, hier das Verbotsschild am Pianaura-Einstieg:


----------



## dertutnix (18. April 2007)

yip, diese Situation ist mir zwar neu, aber ähnlich war das bereits in 2006 beschildert. Persönlich finde ich es extrem schade, da der Trail perfekt auch für Anfänger geeignet und auch ohne Stress war, zumindest wenn man vor der Grotte rechts zur Sarca abgezweigt ist. Na ja, vielleicht klappt ja doch noch, dass die Sperrung erst ab der Grotte passiert (also nur im Bereich der Kletterfelsen), damit wäre wohl allen geholfen, wenn man mit Verboten leben muss ...


----------



## Vega (24. April 2007)

Die Verbotsschilder sind aber schon eindeutig auf Bergabfahrer zugeschnitten.

Man beachte den langen Radstand und den flachen Lenkwinkel. Ausserdem den extremen Hi-Rise Lenker...

Sorry
Vega!


----------



## Whitey (6. Mai 2007)

Hab den Fred eben gefunden - das ist doch ein Witz, oder? Gerade am Gardasee machen die damit einen großten Teil ihrers Sporttourismuses kaputt. Evtl. nicht sofort dieses Jahr, weil niemand davon Wind bekommen hat aber nächstes Jahr ..... 

Nachdem ich das alles hier gelesen habe bin ich stark am Grübeln ob ich die Ausflüge nach Lago nicht Absage (wir sind jedes Jahr im Sommer 2 - 3 x da gewesen).

Hoffentlich bleiben zumindest die Moser Trails offen ......


----------



## carmin (6. Mai 2007)

Whitey schrieb:


> Evtl. nicht sofort dieses Jahr, weil niemand davon Wind bekommen hat aber nächstes Jahr .....


 
Eigentlich hätte man bereits für die Saison 2006 Wind davon bekommen können.

(Inzwischen scheinen das alle ein bisschen tiefer hängen zu wollen...)


----------



## Tilman (7. Mai 2007)

Spargel schrieb:


> Ist ja logisch - wozu noch ein Verbotsschild hängen lassen, ....



Wieso _*noch *_?

Wie ich schon früher ausführte, war vorher im Grunde alles gesperrt und Nutzungen waren geduldet oder stellenweise ausdrücklich fregegeben, das Gesetz (!) sah aber vor, darüber hinaus über Rechtsverordnung (!) Wege _von Amtes wegen_ freizugeben.

Die nunmehrige Rechtsverordnung (!) nach dem Motto _Operation gelungen, Patient tot _bringt aber eben auch deshalb nix, weil sie offensichtlich keiner wenigstens in ihrer unzureichenden Form umsetzen will. 

Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, ob jeder Fahrradfahrer mit den abstrusen Bestimmungen zu Wegebreite etc. selber fertigwerden soll (Zollstock und anderes Gerät nicht vergessen!) oder ob tatsächlich dran Interesse besteht, sich durch Schilder reglementieren zu lassen. Verstöße gegen die RechtsVO (!) geben zwar Penalty (wie dem Gesetz zu entnehmen ist), aber ich würde es mal, gerade, was den Steigungswinkel angeht, auf Diskussionen über die Messung ankommen lassen.

Und was wäre, wenn sich eine(r) mit dem BMX-Rad auf einem schmalen Weg erwischen ließe.....? 

Das soll aber keine Empfehlung sein.


----------



## NoBrakesBG (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gardasee-Biker,

kennt vielleicht einer von Euch eine Liste, aus der hervorgeht, welche der Moser-Touren (unter Angabe der jeweiligen Touren-Nr.) von der Sperrung betroffen sind? Ich habe die zwei Bände Nr. 11 und 12 von 1997 (also noch deutlich vor dem Erlass dieses unsäglichen Gesetzes...). 
Das würde mir die Tourenplanung deutlich erleichtern.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Tilman (16. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (16. Mai 2007)

NoBrakesBG schrieb:


> .......also noch deutlich vor dem Erlass dieses unsäglichen Gesetzes....



Und wenn ich mir einen Wolf schreibe, es gibt kein neues Gesetz!


----------



## fsr_rider (19. Mai 2007)

So, inzwischen ist über ein Jahr nach dieser Nachricht vorbei. Und immer noch scheint alles unklar zu sein, grosse Rechts-Unsicherheit.
Es scheint nicht viele Kontrollen zu geben, aber wenn man erwischt wird, wir'd teuer.

OK. Ich war letztes Jahr nicht am Lago. Obwohl eigentlich sowas geplant war. Hab dafrü jede Menge anderer toller Lokationen entdeckt. Weiss gar nicht, wann ich nochmal zum Lago fahr. 

Mein aktueller Favorit ist die Gegend um Verbier. Die Wege sind breiter, besser fahrbar. Und wenn man runter zu vom Col des Gentianes (29xx hoch, wer will, kann rund 2500 Hm am Stück machen) nicht die Schotterpiste runterfährt, sondern die breite Schotterhalde diretissima runter brettert (da, wo die grossen Steine raus sind), regt sich dort niemand auf. 
OK, die ist breiter als ein Bike quer (VIEL breiter sogar), aber sie ist gar kein Weg, und flacher als 20% ist sie nirgends ;-)

Bei dem Anblick muss ich schon gar nicht mehr an den Lago denken...







Wobei: Die Abfahrt vom Gornergrat ist auch nicht schlecht, nur rauf ist da weniger angenehm als in Verbier.

Nee. solange das am Lago nicht klar ist und die hohen, schönen Routen bei den freigegebenen sind, mach ich da vermutlich nix mehr.


----------



## Carsten (19. Mai 2007)

was ist den  mit Tandems, dürfen die nur 2,50 m breite Wege fahren?
UNd wen  ich zukünfig Einrad fahre? Dann darf ich alles wieder fahren, cool!


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2007)

Wie sagte mir ein einheimischer aus Arco heuer:

La legge cè, ma a me non me ne fottè un c****  e mica controlla qualcuno...

Frei übersetzt: Das Gesetz existiert zwar, aber mich sche**ts nix und controlliert ja auch niemand...


----------



## Carsten (19. Mai 2007)

ich halt genau so wie bei uns in Baden Württemberg: Es gibt ein Gesetz, keiner kontrollierts und keinen scherts...solange nix passiert und solange nix komerzielles (=angemeldetets) auf den Wegen statt findet.
Ansonsten: Ich zahl auch mal Eintritt, wenn sichs loht


----------



## Whitey (20. Mai 2007)

Bin ab Freitag ne Woche am Lago - werde dann berichten wie s war ;-)


----------



## MATTESM (24. Mai 2007)

langsam kriechen erste bike-strecken-schilder aus den löchern... ansonsten alles wie gehabt. man aht im winter erst mal gras wachsen lassen über die emotionale diskussion und angeblich versucht, die verordnung nochmals auf den prüfstand stellen zu lassen. arco hat sich aufgewantelt und einen neuen versuch für restriktionen gestartet, bin gespannt was da ausgebrütet wird. dafür sind riva und torbole voll auf pro-biker-kurs. in 3 jahren perforieren tausende die trails der marocche mit spießen (ein dichtes netz von nordic walking-strecken wurde ausgewiesen, natürlich unter einbeziehung wichtiger bike-strecken), die konflikte sind vorprogrammiert. habe allerdings bei 4 tagen rund ums bike festival keinen einzigen nordic walker sehen können. bin am zusammentragen handfester aktueller infos, sobald sich da etwas mehr klarheit zeigt liest mans auf der DIMB.de
..m..


----------



## Schutzblech (24. Mai 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ich zahl auch mal Eintritt, wenn sichs loht



Für einen angelegten Bikepark: okay. Aber bitte nicht für offene Naturräume.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Mai 2007)

Die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach: Wenn *alle* Biker 
das Trentino meiden, wird diese Regelung schnell zu den 
Akten gelegt. *Ihr* habt die Macht das zu ändern, 
wenn ihr konsequent Eure Kaufkraft einsetzt. 
Also einfach fern bleiben! Es gibt doch genug andere Bike-
Gebiete ohne Beschränkungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (2. Juni 2007)

Also - alles wie gehabt. Keine Unterschiede zu den Jahren vorher. Auf Grund des schlechten Wetters konnten wir leider weder Monte Baldo noch Tremalzo abfahren - aber auf den übrigen Routen hatten wir keine Probleme mit Verbotsschildern. Egal ob Sarca Tal oder in den Bergen.


----------



## dertutnix (13. Juni 2007)

jemand die aktuelle DAV-PANORAMA gelesen. Die sind wirklich am Zahn der Zeit ...

Und in der aktuellen Bike ist auch mal wieder ein jubelnder Hinweis über die Situation im Trentino zu finden. Spitze, oberhalb von Torbole entsteht ein Bikepark und begrüßt wird auch, dass nun die Bikewege endlich ausgewiesen werden. 

Bin ich der einzige, der da skeptisch ist?

Oder weiß das Blatt mit den 4 grünen Buchstaben mehr?


----------



## summit (13. Juni 2007)

Sehr gute Infos aus erster Hand zur Situation vor Ort (Stand März 2006) liefert nach wie vor die Presseerklärung der DIMB.


"Offizielles" findet sich auf http://www.mtb.provincia.tn.it/ (_Nabenabstand, 20%_). Wird vor Ort aber offensichtlich genauso wenig beworben wie die "Trailkarte".


Die aktuelle DAV Panorama schreibt (neben den üblichen, unbelegten Behauptungen zu Wegeschäden und falscher Darstellung "neues Gesetz") von "_zu erwartenden Sperrungen_". Anscheinend wurde das Argument "zum Schutz der Biker" zwischenzeilich fallengelassen. Ob deren Infos tatsächlich aktuell sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt:




(Quelle DAV Panorama 06/2007)



Und natürlich lassen sich selbst Ghettos schön reden:




(Quelle bike 07/2007)


----------



## dertutnix (13. Juli 2007)

lt. aktueller BIKE gibt es ja kein problem am lago: " ... Die Trails am Gardasee sind und bleiben offen! ..."

gleichzeitig findet man auf www.bike-magazin.de den hinweis auf neue schilder bei den pianaura-trails. leider ohne datum. die schilder stehen dort sicher schon 2 jahre ...

gibt es nun eine neue rechtslage? wurde das gesetz zurückgenommen??? info wäre wichtig und schön


----------



## MATTESM (13. Juli 2007)

keine neue rechtslage. weder die aussage: "sperrungen am lago" noch die aussage "alle trails am lago sind und bleiben offen" sind rechtlich gesehen richtig. das sowohl als auch bzw. das "rechtlich sind sperrungen definiert, faktisch aber in der umsetzung schwer durchführbar" ist der nach wie vor geltende zustand. die umsetzung der aktiv zu öffnenden bike routen im sinne von markierungen (auf basis der offiziellen Bike-Karte, die die gemeinden erarbeiteten) ist dieses jahr nicht geschehen (Bzw. nur teilweise im bereich brentonico / baldo / altissimo). damit bleibt der vor allem versicherungstechnisch interessante ermessensbereich, ob ein trail nun die 20% gefälle über- und/oder die 1,10m breite unterschreitet. 

die SAT hat sich aktiv gezeigt und mir z.b. eine ausführliche mail geschrieben, die auf die rechtslage nach der 2005er verordnung hinweist. als ich sehr freundlich zurückschrieb und mein / unser naturverträgliches vorgehen bei der tourplanung und durchführung (geführte touren) darlegte, erhielt ich eine sehr freundliche rückmail mit dem tenor, dass auch die SAT vor allem informieren will und das miteinander fördert, sofern von der bike community auch in einzelnen brennpunkten (konfliktsituationen) sperrungen akzeptiert und respektiert. 

gleichzeitig werden in der region erstmals aktivitäten in richtung bike park / freeridestrecken umgesetzt (vorangetrieben durch den in torbole zuständigen assessor).

..m..


----------



## marco (13. Juli 2007)

Es ist Italien, liebe Biker. Man muss italienisch reagieren und so tun, als ob nichts wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (13. Juli 2007)

marco schrieb:


> ... so tun, als ob ...



ich würde halt mal wieder die trails vom rabbijoch, die cascate bei madonna, den trail von bregn d'ors (wobei da sowieso das "bitte schieben" steht) sowie die trails zum lago zum ende eines alpencrosses mit ruhigem gewissen fahren. derzeit sieht's doch so aus, dass du mit einer gruppe jedesmal betest, dass nix passiert ... aber das ist alles bekannt. ich hatte kurz wieder hoffnung geschöpft. aber es mal wieder das gleiche: schlechte recherche bei der BIKE und absolut keine ahnung, was sie schreiben ...


----------



## Julianernst (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo nur zur Info:
Auf meiner Dolomitentour im Trentino habe ich bei jeder Berghütte und jeden Parkplatz das gleiche Schild gesehen. Erst ab einer Breite von 1,5 m sind Wege für MTB-Bikes zu gelassen. Alle schmaleren Wege sind für Wanderer gedacht. Habe nur freundliche Wanderer getroffen.


----------



## Nullinger (20. Juli 2007)

Mal noch eine für mich wichtige Frage (ich habe hier gesucht und nix gefunden):

Hat denn irgendein Biker jetzt schon mal eine Strafe gezahlt bzw. ist erwischt worden? Weiss hier davon jemand?


Und wo bekomme ich die speziellen Karten mit den freigegebenen Routen?

sportliche Grüsse

Nullinger


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. August 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ok, hier das Verbotsschild am Pianaura-Einstieg:




Nur ne kurze Info.

Pianura-Trails befahren am 1. August. Keine Verbotsschilder mehr an den Eingängen - aber die Barrieren sind noch da. Unterwegs keine Wanderer oder Nordic-Walker getroffen nur einen Bauern (kurzes Bon Giorno von mir und ihm - und weiter)

Am Ende - viel Spaß gehabt nur der Race King am Hinterrad hat echt gelitten.

Gruß GB


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2008)

Naja, die Schilder kann auch irgendjemand abmontiert haben. Daß sie nicht mehr da sind, heißt ja nicht automatisch, daß das Verbot aufgehoben wurde. Wie zershreddert war denn der Weg/Trail?


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. August 2008)

Stimmt genau - hab ja nicht gesagt das es nicht mehr verboten ist. 

Die Trails waren schon ganz schön zerfahren aber das sind halt alte Wege und keine Autobahnen. An den Seiten in den Kurvenbereichen sieht man aber das da noch einige Biker den Weg befahren DAnlieger).
Hab das Race-Hardtail mit am See gehabt und bin recht sachte runter. Am Ende haben mir ganz schön die Hände gebrannt.

Nach der Abfahrt hatte ich echt erst mal genug - ist halt wirklich mehr was fürs Fully.

Gruß GB


----------



## Splash (4. August 2008)

Also im Tourismusbüro von Pieve di Ledro hing vor 3 Wochen noch so ein Plakat, auf dem erklärt wurde, dass für Biker Wege, die breiter sind als das Bike (gemessen Achse-Achse) und mehr als 20% Gefälle haben tabu sind. Diese beiden Dinge waren zumindest mit Verbotsschildern unterlegt. "Unterwegs" habe ich aber nichts dergleichen mehr gesichtet ...


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. August 2008)

Naja - die Schäden an den Wege sind schon nicht von der Hand zu weisen aber ich fahr dort so selten rum da mach ich mir mal keine Gedanken - wo kein Richter da kein Kläger.
Zur Not kauf ich mir ein Klappfahrrad und klapp es halt vor den Carabinieri zusammen und zeige denen das der Weg breiter als der Achse-Achse-Abstand ist.
Wenn es mich irgendwann erwischt und ich zahl Strafe dann hab ich eben Pech gehabt.
Immer wieder sehe ich Biker die bei jeder Kurve mit blockierenden Hinterrrad reinsliden müssen - wenn dann 100 Biker die selbe Idee haben siehts dann naturlich aus wie Sau.
Also - immer schön rechts fahren und die Leute grüßen!

Gruß GB


----------



## dertutnix (4. August 2008)

.... die gesetzeslage in trentino ist 







warum also noch schilder aufstellen?


----------



## carmin (4. August 2008)

dertutnix schrieb:


> warum also noch schilder aufstellen?


Formal gesehen wären Schilder durchaus angebracht, weil man ja am Pfadeinstieg nicht notwendigerweise weiß, wie sich der Pfad im weiteren entwickelt.

[imgl]http://www.mtb.provincia.tn.it/Logo%20MTB_Solobandiera_bordata_71.jpg[/imgl]Zudem steht auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite "I sentieri alpini sono percorribili in MTB solo dove trovi questa segnaletica"
= "Bergpfade sind mit dem MTB befahrbar nur wo Du diese Ausschilderung findest".
Wobei solcherlei nicht in der Verordnung stand.

Letztlich würde ich mir um diesen Zirkus keinen Kopf mehr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (6. August 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Also im Tourismusbüro von Pieve di Ledro hing vor 3 Wochen noch so ein Plakat, auf dem erklärt wurde, dass für Biker Wege, die breiter sind als das Bike (gemessen Achse-Achse) und mehr als 20% Gefälle haben tabu sind. Diese beiden Dinge waren zumindest mit Verbotsschildern unterlegt. "Unterwegs" habe ich aber nichts dergleichen mehr gesichtet ...


Hi.
Wißt ihr, ungefähr, wieviele Wege davon betroffen sind bzw. sein könnten?
Ich nehme nicht an, daß es so viele Wege mit mehr als 20% Gefälle gibt, oder   ?
Und wenn können das auch nur kurze Abschnitte sein.

mfg ufp


----------



## ufp (6. August 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Naja - die Schäden an den Wege sind schon nicht von der Hand zu weisen aber ich fahr dort so selten rum da mach ich mir mal keine Gedanken





GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Die Trails waren schon ganz schön zerfahren aber das sind halt alte Wege und keine Autobahnen.


Also ich war vor 1 Woche am Gardasee (Tremalzo, Altissimo; Norden halt) und die Strecken die wir gefahren sind, waren zum Großteil geschottert.
Zum Teil auch neu geschottert.
Was da so schlimm sein soll?

Schlimmer sind allfällige Erosionen bzw. Hangabrutsche.
Die "Aufforstung" mit Schotter ist da glaube ich das geringere Problem.

Weiters ist mir aufgefallen, daß sogar im Wald nicht nur geschottert wurde und wird , sondern auch betoniert  .

Und da meine ich nicht die Forstautobahnen durch den Wald, wo normalerweise über der Forststraße keine Bäume mehr sind, sondern im dicht bewachsenen Wald  .

Und das alles nur damit die Wanderer, Anrainer etc. mit ihren Autos "gemütlich" rauf fahren können. Ein schwacher Trost, daß man dann keinen SUV mehr braucht um dort rauf zu kommen  .

Da regt man sich über die MTB auf die ganze Hänge abtragen  und auf der anderen Seite karren umweltverschmutzende LKW's Tonnen von Steinen an bzw. wird der Wald asphaltiert  .
Das kotzt mich an!

Außnahmen sind natürlich die Schotterwege die im 1 Weltkrieg angelegt wurden.

mfg ufp


----------



## Schwarzwild (6. August 2008)

Was wollt Ihr überhaupt?

Zu Hause in Deutschland, wo die meisten von Euch Schmarötzlern herkommen, gelten doch in den meisten Bundesländern noch viel strengere Gesetze, ohne dass DIMB & Co. dagegen ankommen. Ausgerechnet die Gesetzesregelung souveräner Provinzen im Ausland wird hier wie sonstwas kritisiert? 
Lachhaft! Erbärmlich!
Wir sind zwar für Euch nur dumme Spaghettifresser und Ittaker, die Euch gefälligst eine schone Landschaft und ausreichend Trails zur Verfügung stellen sollen, damit Ihr, den Kofferraum womöglich noch voll mit dem ALDI-Großeinkauf Fun ohne Grenzen haben könnt, ansonsten sollen wir uns zurückziehen oder was?
Ihr habt 'se doch wohl net mehr alle stramm!
Können nur hoffen, dass es im Piemont bald auch geht.


----------



## carmin (6. August 2008)

Ruhig Blut, Don Schwarzwild =))

Eine Regelung, die ein 20%-Limit festschreibt, ohne klarzustellen, wie und wo die zu messen sind, ist überall nur ein Lächeln wert ... ob hier oder in Italien.


----------



## Schwarzwild (7. August 2008)

Das könnt Ihr mit eurem deutschen Begriffshorizont doch gar nicht beurteilen!


----------



## carmin (7. August 2008)

Wurdest Du ausgebürgert?


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wurdest Du ausgebürgert?



...Leider nicht...


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. August 2008)

Junge jetzt halt erst mal den Ball flach und komm zurück zu sachlichen Diskusssion!



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Was wollt Ihr überhaupt?
> 
> Zu Hause in Deutschland, wo die meisten von Euch Schmarötzlern herkommen, gelten doch in den meisten Bundesländern noch viel strengere Gesetze, ohne dass DIMB & Co. dagegen ankommen. Ausgerechnet die Gesetzesregelung souveräner Provinzen im Ausland wird hier wie sonstwas kritisiert? .



Was meinst du mit Schmrötzlern? Bloß weil wir mal ins Ausland fahren und bei euch die Berge ankucken sind wird gleich Parasiten. Und wenn du nach Deutschland kommst und hier Urlaub machst ist das genauso? Wirklich sehr weitsichtig mein Freund!
Welche Gesetzte gelten denn hier in Deutschland und welche werden dabei umgesetzt? Da bin ich mal gespannt ob du dazu was beitragen kannst.




Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar für Euch nur dumme Spaghettifresser und Ittaker, die Euch gefälligst eine schone Landschaft und ausreichend Trails zur Verfügung stellen sollen, damit Ihr, den Kofferraum womöglich noch voll mit dem ALDI-Großeinkauf Fun ohne Grenzen haben könnt, ansonsten sollen wir uns zurückziehen oder was?



Aha alle Italiener sind Spaghettifresser und Itataker - naja gut zu wissen. Ich hab bisher keine Probleme mit Italienern gehabt die reden bloß immer so laut obwohl der jeweiliger Gesprächspartner direkt vor denen steht aber das ist bis jetzt der einzige Kritikpunkt.

Ansonsten sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts sonst stellst du mir später DEINE TRAILS  nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Gruß GB


----------



## carmin (7. August 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Bloß weil wir mal ins Ausland fahren und bei euch die Berge ankucken sind wird gleich Parasiten.


Wär erstmal zu klären, ob man in Holland so viele Berge angucken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (7. August 2008)

dertutnix schrieb:


> .... die gesetzeslage in trentino ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht jetzt der trend dann zum kurzen radstand? zum einrad?


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. August 2008)

polo schrieb:


> geht jetzt der trend dann zum kurzen radstand? zum einrad?



...oder zum MTB mit Mess-Anhänger um ggf alle 5 Meter die Neigung des Weges mit Wasserwage und Zollstock nachzurechnen ob man vielleicht doch dort nicht fahren darf.


----------



## soeckel (12. Oktober 2008)

War am 4.10. am 601er unterwegs. Zumindest bis kurz hinter dem Kirchlein Madonna del Faggio wo man eigentlich nach links ein Stück aufm Forstweg fahren muss. Ein freundlicher aber wenig motivierter Forstamtsangestellter stand eben auf just diesem Forstweg und erklärte mir, dass es ein Gesetz gäbe welches das befahren von Wegen mit mehr als 20% Gefälle verbietet. Vom Zusammenhang von Wegbreite und Radstand erwähnte er nichts was aber wahrscheinlich auch daran lag dass der 601er dort ja gut 3m breit ist. Gut, steil is er da auch nicht, aber von da wo man runtergeschossen kommt halt schon ein bisserl. Naja der ganze sentiero 601 ist auf jeden Fall nur zum Wandern hab ich mir sagen lassen. 

Gekostet hat es, außer Nerven auf dem späteren zufälligen Alternativtrail, nichts und ich durfte rechts auf der Forststraße wieder Richtung Teer fahren.

Also, Achtung Vorsicht Obacht!


----------



## Phil81 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ausser einem eifrigem Waldbrandbekämpfungsteam an der Bocca di Fobia bisher keine Probleme.

Werde mal gleich den Forstarbeiter bei seiner Siesta am 601 stören


----------



## MATTESM (13. Oktober 2008)

waldbrandbekämpfung? was ist da los???

in der letzten zeit mehren sich langsam die zeichen dass man lokal auf basis der vieldiskutierten verordnung konkret wege sperrt. so ist der passo bregn da l'ors einerseits offiziell auf 2 touristisch vermarkteten runden (giro di brenta) ausgeschildert, wurde aber gleichzeitig zum biken gesperrt (riesen schild, riesen holzpfosten ->  schiebezwang, einer unserer guides hat hier dieses jahr auch bereits zahlen dürfen, als sich ein teilnehmer nicht daran hielt). gleiches in sachen bikeverbot gilt für trails runter vom rifugio graffer. der kurze aber viel fotografierte pfad von dem schlepplift oberhalb der baldo-gipfelstation vor zum aussichtpunkt ist irgendwann während dieses sommers auch offiziell für biker verboten worden. die alte römerstraße von nago runter nach torbole ist ebenfalls für biker verboten worden. 
..m..

p.s. die gute nachricht: es tut sich was am gardasee in sachen ausweisung von offiziellen und gewarteten downhillstrecken... mehr demnächst in diesem kino...


----------



## Catsoft (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte sowieso das nächste Mal ins Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (13. Oktober 2008)

Schweiz ich komme.

@ Phil: VIEL SPASS !!!
Und auch von mir - was is das mit dem "Waldbrandbekämpfungssystem"  - Abgeholzt ?


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

Wird wohl so werden wie mit den Geschwindikeitsübertretungen im Straßenverkehr - jeder macht es mehr oder weniger und ab und zu erwischt es einen...

...die Römerstraße Nago-Torbole gesperrt??? Ist die etwa auch zu steil?

Sachen gibts...


----------



## wogru (13. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Wird wohl so werden wie mit den Geschwindikeitsübertretungen im Straßenverkehr - jeder macht es mehr oder weniger und ab und zu erwischt es einen...
> 
> ...die Römerstraße Nago-Torbole gesperrt??? Ist die etwa auch zu steil?
> 
> Sachen gibts...



Die ist bestimmt historisch wertvoll und muss vor Zweiradvandalen geschützt werden. Ich glaub ich fahre nächstes Jahr nach Finale !!


----------



## MATTESM (13. Oktober 2008)

würde mich freuen wenn hier andere leute die dinge erlebt haben oder neuigkeiten wissen, diese hier posten würden. wer hier alles woanders hinfahren möchte ist irgendwie weniger interesant. das führt nur dazu dass man fakten und infos nicht mehr wicklich gern hier reinstellt.
grazie
..m..


----------



## Phil81 (13. Oktober 2008)

Da steht halt mitten auf Trail einer in Komplett Orange und stochert in der Asche rum. Unten auf der Strasse die zum Passo Nota geht stehen da noch mehr Orange Mänchen die die "Wassereimer" für den Heli klar machen. 

Oberhalb des Fobia Trails hat es wohl gestern oder Vorgestern ein zwei Meter Wald abgefackelt. 

Ansonsten auch heute wieder nix von Bikeverboten mitbekommen. Wenn jedoch ein Komerzieller Anbieter der geführte Touren anbietet sich an solche Verbote nicht hält geschieht es ihm auch recht das er dafür blechen muss.
Ansonsten in meinem Heimrevier dem Harz ist auch alles Verboten was spass macht. Ist doch eh nicht zu Kontrollieren. Die stellen doch nicht an jeden Trail einen mit ner Klingelkasse. Und jemandem der auf stark frequentierten Wanderwegen runterbrezelt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Es gibt hier genug Trails wo man selten bis nie einen Wander trifft.

Und wenn doch irgendwann mal alles Gespert werden sollte und von 1  kräften kontrolliert werden sollte. Bitte es gibt genug andere Gebiete die sich auf mein Geld freuen.


----------



## homerjay (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Gerüchte mehren sich, daß der Herr Oberförster und seine Waldwichtel jetzt vermehrt kontrollieren und kassieren, anscheinend auch z.B. am 601.
Von Entwarnung, so wie es vor 2 Jahren in der "bike" zu lesen war, kann also keine Rede sein.
Wie soll das weiter gehen?


----------



## carmin (15. Oktober 2008)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wie soll das weiter gehen?


persönliche Meinung: Den Kassierern kein Geld geben, sondern die Anschrift.  Wenn auf dem Amtsweg nicht ohnehin ein Papierkorb dazwischen kommt, es auf eine gerichtliche Klärung ankommen lassen.  Gefälle (= Gesamthöhendifferenz / Gesamtlänge oder eine andere Definition?) und eine durchschnittliche Breite müssen erstmal nachvollziehbar gemessen werden.  Finde solcherlei Hickhack zwar unwürdig, aber der Bürger bekommt auch den Staat, den er zulässt.


----------



## Phil81 (15. Oktober 2008)

Also heute am Baldo konnte ich zwei Schilder erspähen eins wenn man richtung 2er Fährt und eins auf dem Plato aber ich glaube das war da schon immer

Ansonsten weder Ermannungen noch Verwarnungen bekommen. Und von freundlichen Waldarbeitern den Traileinstieg gezeigt bekommen. Also ich vermute mal alles heisse Luft. Und irgendnem Waldheini gebe ich bestimmt kein Geld da kann ja jeder kommen.


----------



## M::::: (15. Oktober 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Finde solcherlei Hickhack zwar unwürdig, aber der Bürger bekommt auch den Staat, den er zulässt.



Hmm , ja. Sind wir denn Bürger des Staates, zu dem der Gardasee gehört ?


----------



## carmin (16. Oktober 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Hmm , ja. Sind wir denn Bürger des Staates, zu dem der Gardasee gehört ?


Staatliche Autorität braucht unterwürfige Bürger.  Das ist keine Frage der Nationalität.  Die Wahrheit liegt nicht per se beim Staat.  Solange ich beim Biken keine Fußgänger gefährde und keine Wege zerstöre, ich also der Überzeugung sein kann, dass Biken kein Verbrechen ist, brauche ich den Zirkus nicht mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (16. Oktober 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Staatliche Autorität braucht unterwürfige Bürger.  Das ist keine Frage der Nationalität.  Die Wahrheit liegt nicht per se beim Staat.  Solange ich beim Biken keine Fußgänger gefährde und keine Wege zerstöre, ich also der Überzeugung sein kann, dass Biken kein Verbrechen ist, brauche ich den Zirkus nicht mitmachen.[/QUO
> 
> Ich hoffe Du wolltest nicht sagen, dass aufgrund Deiner vorsichtigen Umgangsweise mit Wanderern und Natur, radelverbote für Dich grundsätzlich bedeutungslos sind?
> Gruss
> Thomas


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> persönliche Meinung: Den Kassierern kein Geld geben, sondern die Anschrift.  Wenn auf dem Amtsweg nicht ohnehin ein Papierkorb dazwischen kommt, es auf eine gerichtliche Klärung ankommen lassen.  Gefälle (= Gesamthöhendifferenz / Gesamtlänge oder eine andere Definition?) und eine durchschnittliche Breite müssen erstmal nachvollziehbar gemessen werden.  Finde solcherlei Hickhack zwar unwürdig, aber der Bürger bekommt auch den Staat, den er zulässt.



Wenn die Italiener das so machen wie bei den Surfern, die keine Schwimmwesten anhaben, dann würde das bedeuten, dass dein Bike konfisziert wird, bis du die Strafe bezahlt hast. Da ist nix mit Verzögerungstaktik. Übrigens wird das auch bei Geschwindigkeitsverstößen mit dem Auto so gehandhabt, wenn du nicht gleich bezahlst.


----------



## Beikomaniac (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, 

hier ein kleines Update fÃ¼r alle, die sich abseits der offiziellen MTB-Routen (speziell am Gardasee) bewegen, auf die das Trailverbot zutrifft (Steigung > 20% , Trailbreite < Radstand).
Zur Info: Offizielle MTB-Routen sind z.B. in den 4lands Karten gelb hinterlegt.

Es gibt Kontrollen am Gardasee!!!
So passiert am letzten Freitag auf dem 422er (Passo Rochetta Richtung Pregasina).
Wir wurden von den Carabinieris gestoppt. Um das BuÃgeld von 60 â¬ kamen wir herum indem wir das Bike zurÃ¼ck geschoben (getragen) haben.
Ziemlich nervig das ganze!


----------



## Abkauf (25. Mai 2009)

Naja, und so sinkt die potentielle klientel für die Region, Wirtschaftskrise hausgemacht...wär mir zu blöd, würd dann einfach wo anders hinfahren.Andere Möter haben auch schöne Töchter...siehe Saalbach Hinterglemm- 5 Gondeltour, bisher der beste Biketag den ich hatte. Alles sogar mit Lift, Matterhornbahn geht auch.

Spanien hat so viele trails zu bieten das kann man sich kaum vorstellen, und da juckts keine Sau. 

Wenn eine derartige Rechtsunsicherheit herrscht mache ich mir nimmer die Mühe zu solch einem "Bikemekka " anzureisen.Ist ja nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel , dort hinzukommen.

Gut, für mich eh leichter gesagt, da ich in den Park fahre, wo es auch einen Lift und Rechtssicherheit  gibt.


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2009)

Beikomaniac schrieb:


> Es gibt Kontrollen am Gardasee!!!
> So passiert am letzten Freitag auf dem 422er (Passo Rochetta Richtung Pregasina).Wir wurden von den Carabinieris gestoppt. Um das Bußgeld von 60  kamen wir herum indem wir das Bike zurück geschoben (getragen) haben.Ziemlich nervig das ganze!



die standen echt auf dem trail und haben euch gestoppt? gibt es da überhaupt eine weg-alternative - außer der schotterrinne (422 b glaube ich)? oder ist der 422 nicht der wurzeltrail, den die meisten aus nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen lieber bergauf als bergab fahren...


----------



## Beikomaniac (25. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> die standen echt auf dem trail und haben euch gestoppt? gibt es da überhaupt eine weg-alternative - außer der schotterrinne (422 b glaube ich)? oder ist der 422 nicht der wurzeltrail, den die meisten aus nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen lieber bergauf als bergab fahren...



Wir wurden auf dem unteren Teil vom 422 gestoppt (wir waren schon halb in Pregasina.
Ob der obere Teil des 422, der ja wie schon erwähnt die Zufahrt zum Pass darstellt,  auch vom Verbot betroffen ist, weiß ich nicht.
Könnte mir vorstellen, daß es da nicht gilt. Wahrscheinlich auch deshalb weil dieser Teil keine 20% hat.
Die Schotterrinne ist wohl auch keine echte Alternative, da sie wohl eher die Kriterien für ein Verbot erfüllt.

Wie auch immer, kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, daß sie ein Bußgeld erzwingen können.
Wir haben Ihnen freundlich aber bestimmt klar gemacht, daß wir nicht zahlen, weil das Verbot auf keiner Karte und auf keinem Schild ersichtlich ist. Der Kompromiß war halt zurückschieben.


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> die standen echt auf dem trail und haben euch gestoppt? gibt es da überhaupt eine weg-alternative - außer der schotterrinne (422 b glaube ich)? oder ist der 422 nicht der wurzeltrail, den die meisten aus nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen lieber bergauf als bergab fahren...


Der 422 ist der Wurzeltrail, aber der geht nachdem man auf den Schotterweg kommt noch weiter (kurz nach links gefahren und dann im spitzen Winkel ab in den Trail) runter bis kurz oberhalb von Pregasina.

Ich denke das ist auch das Teilstück wo Beikomaniac gestoppt wurde, oder?

Edit: hat sich mit Beikomaniacs Antwort überschnitten...


----------



## ]:-> (25. Mai 2009)

War das wieder diese Naturschutzwacht mit den braun-grauen Klamotten und Jeeps und plÃ¶tzlich kein Wort deutsch oder englisch mehr sprechen (erinnere mich da an die Berichte vom Bike-Festival am Brione)?

Gibt es eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit etwas neues bzgl. der schwammigen Regelung mit den 20% etc., also z.b. eine Gerichtsentscheidung oder sind es immernoch diese schwammigen, kaum genau zu definierenden "Anhaltspunkte" die wir hier im Thread schon vor nem Jahr Diskutiert haben?

Langsam wird mir das am Lago dann doch zu unsicher, wenn da jetzt regelmÃ¤Ãiger auch auf nicht mit klaren Verbotsschildern ausgestatteten Wegen kontrolliert wird. Man kann dann ja quasi keine Tour mehr fahren ohne 60â¬ im GepÃ¤ck.


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja ganz bitter. Gerade der untere Teil ist einer meiner Lieblingstrails am Lago.

Wir fahren am Freitag runter. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...

Wenn die das wirklich wahr machen, werden wir nach 15 Jahren erstmals unsere Gewohnheiten ändern und ein neues Domizil suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (26. Mai 2009)

könntet ihr nochmal bestätigen dass es wirklich die carabinieri sind, die hier strafen aussprechen? es gibt in italien jede menge verschiedene polizeieinheiten. zu den carabinieri von riva hätte ich einen direkten kontakt und könnte da mal nachfragen, wie der stand der dinge und die von nunab geltende praxis wäre, möchte das aber nur machen wenn es wirklich die carabinieri waren, und nicht die polizia locale, die guardia forestale, die ... .
..m..


----------



## dre (26. Mai 2009)

A) kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass es sich hier um Carabinieri handelte sondern um irgendwelche Guardia XY finanza Waldfuzzis und
B) habe ich, ohne hier etwas unterstellen zu wollen, es leider schon oft gesehen, dass es einige von uns dort schon richtig krachen lassen. Ganze Horden donnern am Lago einige Trails (wie im Mai oft beobachet gar ohne Helm) gröllend mit Highspeed die Wege hinunter. Egal was oder wer ihnen entgegen kommt.
Auf der Ponale habe ich letzten ein Rudel Endurofahrer gesehen, denen es ziemlich Wurst war was mit mit den Bikern passiert die ihnen entgegen und hoch fuhren. Die rasten einfach wie zugekokst duch die Menge und beschwerten sich noch über den Gegenverkehr. Sorry, aber solchen Idioten gehört ein Stock in die Speichen gesteckt. Die versauen uns Bikern, die sich wenigstens etwas an rdnung und Sitte halten das Klima. Und wenn dann den Bikern ggü. schärfer reagiert wird, ist dies wohl leider nur eine Konsequenz daraus. Es trifft dann eben uns alle.

Obwohl ich mir solch eine Situation auf dem unteren Teil des 422er nicht vorstellen kann. Und noch einmal, ich möchte hier niemanden etwas unterstellen.


----------



## MATTESM (26. Mai 2009)

die carabinieri sind grundsätzlich schon damit betraut, derartige checks zu machen. so sinds im winter auch die carabinieri, die pistenrowdies anhalten, oder aber leute die abseits fahren direkt anhalten und bestrafen (darf man im trentino nicht in pistennähe, und man bekommt grundsätzlich eine strafe, wenn man abseits eine lawine auslöst, wenn auch fern jeglicher leute). 

ergo: beikomaniac, bitte kurz info, ob carabinieri oder polizia oder...

..m..


----------



## Beikomaniac (26. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> die carabinieri sind grundsätzlich schon damit betraut, derartige checks zu machen. so sinds im winter auch die carabinieri, die pistenrowdies anhalten, oder aber leute die abseits fahren direkt anhalten und bestrafen (darf man im trentino nicht in pistennähe, und man bekommt grundsätzlich eine strafe, wenn man abseits eine lawine auslöst, wenn auch fern jeglicher leute).
> 
> ergo: beikomaniac, bitte kurz info, ob carabinieri oder polizia oder...
> 
> ..m..



Hallo allerseits, 

hat ja doch ein ziemliches Echo ausgelöst.

Daß es so viele verschiedene Gesetzeswächter in Italien gibt, wußte ich natürlich nicht, deswegen habe ich vermutet, daß es Carabinieri waren.
Die zwei hatten auf jeden Fall grün-braune Uniform an. Der eine war sogar bewaffnet.
Wie gesagt, so genau kenne ich mich nicht aus. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mit der Beschreibung was anfangen.

Nichtsdestotrotz sehe ich die Sache nicht ganz so tragisch, da wir noch ziemlich glimpflich aus der Sache rauskamen.
Unter der Woche, machen sie sich wahrscheinlich gar nicht die Mühe und laufen da hoch.
Am letzten Wochenende waren aber so viele Biker unterwegs, da hat sich das schon gelohnt.

So far


----------



## UncleHo (26. Mai 2009)

Beikomaniac schrieb:


> Die zwei hatten auf jeden Fall grün-braune Uniform an.



... sieht nach Guardia Forestale aus...


----------



## MATTESM (26. Mai 2009)

lieber UncleHo,

nachdem deine arbeit in sachen inoffizieller schneewart des gardasee's nun langsam saisonschluss hat, könntest du mal versuchen in erfahrung zu bingen, ob es von den forstschützern aus (das sind die wohl wirklich, da die einigen mit grünstichigem outfit) hier derzeit eine initiative gestartet wurde? bis dato hieß es in der region: die verordnung gibt es, sie wird aber nur als grundlage in der schublade belassen, tatsächliche sperrungen, die auch mit strafen belegt werden, würden durch schilder gekennzeichnet werden. 

danke und grüße aus dem bayerischen

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (26. Mai 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> lieber UncleHo,
> 
> nachdem deine arbeit in sachen inoffizieller schneewart des gardasee's nun langsam saisonschluss hat, könntest du mal versuchen in erfahrung zu bingen, ob es von den forstschützern aus (das sind die wohl wirklich, da die einigen mit grünstichigem outfit) hier derzeit eine initiative gestartet wurde? bis dato hieß es in der region: die verordnung gibt es, sie wird aber nur als grundlage in der schublade belassen, tatsächliche sperrungen, die auch mit strafen belegt werden, würden durch schilder gekennzeichnet werden.
> 
> ...



... ausgerechnet die Herren in Grün, da kenn ich niemanden direkt oder indirekt ... Mal sehen was sich eruiern läßt...


----------



## MATTESM (26. Mai 2009)

kommen die nicht auch irgendwann in die von uns präferierte cafe-bar, wie die carabinieri...die polizia...die guardia finanzia...die dänen... und die deutschen bikegruppen? dort kennt man doch irgendwie alle... 
..m..


----------



## yellow_ö (26. Mai 2009)

Frage: 
Raum Pregasina ist doch unterhalb (südlich) der Regionengrenze, dachte ich jedenfalls.
Wenn diese Auf-/Abfahrt auch wegfällt, dann bleibt ja echt nichts mehr übrig da unten.
Hatte alles eher nördlich im Kopf, Arco, Tenno und so


PS: ende letzten Sommer wurden wir nach Abfahrt Monte Misone angehalten. Der Typ hatte dunkelgrüne Uniform an, Pistolentasche, weißer Panda. War _Polizia Forestal  _
Auch nur italienisch, hatte aber von der Möglichkeit bis zu 85,-- zu nehmen gesprochen (soweit ichs verstanden hab). 
Der machte mir aber nicht den Eindruck, dass es ihm Freude macht den Mist zu exekutieren, die haben sicher auch anderes zu tun.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2009)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Frage:
> Raum Pregasina ist doch unterhalb (südlich) der Regionengrenze, dachte ich jedenfalls...



Ne, leider nicht. Schau mal auf Google-Maps, dort sieht man gut die Grenze, welche südlich Pregasina verläuft. Der Passo Rochetta ist glaube ich der Grenzstreifen.


----------



## ]:-> (26. Mai 2009)

> [...] Nichtsdestotrotz sehe ich die Sache nicht ganz so tragisch, da wir noch ziemlich glimpflich aus der Sache rauskamen.
> Unter der Woche, machen sie sich wahrscheinlich gar nicht die Mühe und laufen da hoch.
> Am letzten Wochenende waren aber so viele Biker unterwegs, da hat sich das schon gelohnt.


Stimmt schon, für euch ist das gut ausgegangen, das Problem sehe ich aber genau da:



MATTESM schrieb:


> lieber UncleHo,
> 
> nachdem deine arbeit in sachen inoffizieller schneewart des gardasee's nun langsam saisonschluss hat, könntest du mal versuchen in erfahrung zu bingen, ob es von den forstschützern aus (das sind die wohl wirklich, da die einigen mit grünstichigem outfit) hier derzeit eine initiative gestartet wurde? *bis dato hieß es in der region: die verordnung gibt es, sie wird aber nur als grundlage in der schublade belassen, tatsächliche sperrungen, die auch mit strafen belegt werden, würden durch schilder gekennzeichnet werden. *
> 
> ...



Wenn diese "Regelung" aber anscheinend nichtmehr angewedent wird weiß man eben nichtmehr wo man noch sicher/ungestraft fahren kann.


----------



## Beikomaniac (26. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht wird das ja der neue Trend am Lago: "Forbidden Trails"

Nee, wäre schon ganz gut wenn die Leute wieder wüßten woran sie sind.

Vielleicht bringen ja die Italienkenner Mattesm und Uncle Ho demnächst ein bißchen Licht ins Dunkel


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Das ist ja ganz bitter. Gerade der untere Teil ist einer meiner Lieblingstrails am Lago.



ja. ist auch einer meiner lieblingstrails. im ersten post von beikomaniac stand aber nur was von 422er - und das hätte ich als noch deutlich gravierender empfunden, denn dann wäre ja im prinzip die komplette runde erledigt gewesen...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (26. Mai 2009)

Also Leute, 
mal ganz ehrlich, warum regt ihr euch auf ?? 
ich behaupte mal über die Hälfte der Biker hier die am gardasee waren sind selbst schuld !!
ich komme auch seit 10 Jahren an den gardasee ( mitunter 2mal im Jahr ).
nenne auch einen freerider mein eigen.
Aber es gibt ,entschuldigun hierfür, immer irgendwelche Ars..lö...., die meinen Die trails gehören ihnen.
ich habe letzte woche selbst erlebt, wie ein paar Idioten auf der Ponalestraße mittags runtergeheizt sind, und dabei fast einen Vater und seine beiden 10jährigen Söhne ( sie fuhren hintereinander ) über den haufen fuhren.wir fuhren zu fünft hinter den Kiddies.
Anstatt sich zu entschuldigen, pöbelten sie noch rum.
und dieses verhalten nimmt leider mit den Jahren immer zu.
wann kapiert ihr es endlich, die trails und wege gehören allen und nicht nur ein paar Idioten, die anscheinend ihr hirn nachts in der Windsbar lassen.
wenn ihr heizen wollt, bitte gern, dann geht in einem Bikepark und gut is.
Mann muß sich echt nicht wundern, daß das trentino so reagiert.


----------



## dre (27. Mai 2009)

@RacingRalfi

yep, genau so sieht das aus. Wie ich es zuvor auch schon geschrieben hatte. Die Ar$chl0chdichte nimmt auch unter uns Bikern zu, leider.


----------



## MatzeRL (27. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
Da ich am Sonntag dieser Woche an den Gardasee nach Trentino reise (zum biken natürlich) und keine Zeit hatte den Thread vollständig zu lesen wollte ich nochmal genau wissen was verboten ist.
Wie ich das verstanden habe sind das Trails die...

... mehr als 20% abfallen
... schmaler als mein Bike, quergestellt, sind

War das schon alles oder gibts noch mehr zu beachten ?
Will möglichst verhindern das der Urlaub unnötig teuer wird.

LG Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. Mai 2009)

MatzeRL schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Da ich am Sonntag dieser Woche an den Gardasee nach Trentino reise (zum biken natürlich) und keine Zeit hatte den Thread vollständig zu lesen wollte ich nochmal genau wissen was verboten ist.
> Wie ich das verstanden habe sind das Trails die...
> 
> ...



Damit hast Du die Rechtslage im Wesentlichen erfasst. Das was Spaß macht, ist verboten  
Wir sind auch ab Samstag dort und planen unsere Touren in Richtung Lombardei und Venetien um. Damit fällt einiges direkt um Riva und Torbole halt weg. Aber es gibt ja auch jede Menge schöne Abfahrten & Richtung Limone, Tremosine, am Idrosee oder vom Monte Baldo (Achtung! der legendäre 601 vom Altissimo Richtung Nago liegt im Trentino und ich hatte vor 2 Jahren schon mal gehört, dass es dort Kontrollen gab) usw.


----------



## MatzeRL (28. Mai 2009)

Mist, hatte schon gehofft dass dieses Gesetz wieder gestrichen wurde in den 4 Jahren -.-
Dieses Limone, liegt das auserhalb von Trentino ? 
Vielleicht lohnt sich dann mal ein Abstecher dorthin.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2009)

MatzeRL schrieb:


> Dieses Limone, liegt das auserhalb von Trentino ?
> Vielleicht lohnt sich dann mal ein Abstecher dorthin.



Geh mal auf google-maps und schau dir die regionalen Grenzen an. Alles nördlich Passo Rochetta / Tremalzo ist Trentino.
Limone und die südwestlich liegenden Bereiche sind Lombardei und bedeutend weniger frequentiert als der Bereich um Torbole/Riva/Ledrosee. Da gibts auch schöne Touren, zb. die "Bocca di Cablone" ausm Moser.


----------



## UncleHo (28. Mai 2009)

Um nochmal Klarheit in die Angelegenheit zu bringen, da die Sache typischer sehr italienisch geregelt und gehandhabt wird:

Die Provinz Trient hat ein Bikeverbot auf allen Wegen eingeführt die folg. Charateristiken bezitzen: 

Mehr als 20% Gefälle/Steigung besitzen

oder

schmäler als das Bike von Radstand zu Radstand sind.

Da es sich wie gesagt um eine sehr italienische Lösung handelt gibt es etliche Ausnahmefälle.

So unterstand es den Gemeinden bestimmte Wegabschnitte, die zwar die oben genannten Kriterien erfüllen, doch nicht für Bikers zu speeren, insbesondere auf Druck der örtlichen Fremdenverkehrsverbände und Hoteliers, die um ihr Geschäft fürchteten.

Die Ausnahmeregelungen treffen insbesondere auf die Gegend um den Gardasee zu. Man hat dementsprechend auch eine Karte mit allen offenen Wegen pubbliziert, (4Land Gardatrentino), die in Riva, Torbole, Arco erhältlich ist. 

Frei befahrbar sind die zum Großteil von Normalbikern genutzten Routen im Raum Riva, Torbole und Arco. Zu den berühmteren Opfern der Sperrung gehören die Pianauratrails, Sen. 601 mittlerer und unterer Bereich. Die Trails am Monte Brione wurden z.T. schon vorher wegen eines eingeführten Biotops offiziell für Bikers gesperrt. 

Seit Einführung der Sperrung sind Kontrollen eher nur sporadisch durchgeführt worden. Bin selber am See seit Einführung der Regelung im Jahr 2006 noch nie angehalten worden und doch einiges an km abgefahren. 

Kontrolliert wurde erfahrungsgemäß bislang anscheinend nur an besonders betriebsreichen Tagen wie während des Bikefestivals, Christi Himmelfahrt und anderen Feiertagen an denen viele Bikers eben unterwegs sind. Die letzten Kontrollen fallen auch darunter (Brione während des Bikefestivals, Kostenpunkt 100 Euro wg. Biotops und der untere Bereich vom 422 der nach Pregasina führt und offiziell nicht für Biker freigegeben ist am Christi Himmelfahrt Wochenende  nicht zu verwechseln mit dem oberen Teilstück vom Passo Rocchetta runter bis kurz oberhalb der Malga Palaer der frei befahrbar ist). 

Die Kontrollen am 422 wurden mir auch durch Localguides bestätigt, anscheinend wurde auch am 422b kontrolliert, die Parallelroute vom Passo Rocchetta direkt zur Malga Palaer, die ebenfalls nicht freigegeben ist. 

Ob es bei Ermahnungen geblieben ist oder ob Strafen kassiert wurden konnte ich bislang noch nicht herausfinden, ebensowenig ob es sich dabei nur um eine sporadische Aktion gehandelt hat oder nun Direktiven vorliegen intensiver zu kontrollieren. Versuche weiter am Ball zu bleiben


----------



## bluemuc (28. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## flyingscot (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe hier diese 4Land-Karte mit den eingezeichneten MTB-Trails, gekauft vor 1 1/2 Monaten.  Demnach ist z.B. der 422B freigegeben, der 422 aber nur bis zur Schotterstraße, die zum Malga Palaer führt. 

Interessanterweise ist der 601 komplett, vom Altissimo bis Torbole freigegeben...

Heisst das jetzt, man kann sich auf gar nichts verlassen?


----------



## UncleHo (3. Juni 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Interessanterweise ist der 601 komplett, vom Altissimo bis Torbole freigegeben...



Steht auf der Karte, um welche Auflage es sich da handelt? Sicher, dass der 601 komplett gelb hinterlegt ist und nicht nur vom Rifugio D. Chiesa bis zum Beginn der Schotterstraße? 

422 und 422b ist so wie beschrieben und wie auf der Karte eingezeichnet freigegeben.


----------



## TTT (21. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der 301 vom Rif. Graffer nach Andalo befahren werden darf? Wir planen unseren Alpencross auf diesem Weg durch die Brenta.


----------



## UncleHo (22. Juni 2009)

TTT schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der 301 vom Rif. Graffer nach Andalo befahren werden darf? Wir planen unseren Alpencross auf diesem Weg durch die Brenta.


301 runter vom Grostè ist für Bikes nicht offen. Da der Weg zudem im Adamello-Brenta Naturpark liegt, besteht auch die Gefahr von der Forestale bzw. den Parkwächtern erwischt zu werden... Wäre bei der Tourenplanung durch die Brenta insgesamt sehr vorsichtig, da der Großteil der Gruppe im Naturpark liegt und dort eben auch kontrolliert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (22. Juni 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> 301 runter vom Grostè ist für Bikes nicht offen. Da der Weg zudem im Adamello-Brenta Naturpark liegt, besteht auch die Gefahr von der Forestale bzw. den Parkwächtern erwischt zu werden... Wäre bei der Tourenplanung durch die Brenta insgesamt sehr vorsichtig, da der Großteil der Gruppe im Naturpark liegt und dort eben auch kontrolliert wird.



Danke für die Antwort!
Ist der ganze Weg gesperrt oder nur ein relativ kurzer Abschnitt, den man evtl. schieben könnte?


----------



## flyingscot (22. Juni 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Steht auf der Karte, um welche Auflage es sich da handelt? Sicher, dass der 601 komplett gelb hinterlegt ist und nicht nur vom Rifugio D. Chiesa bis zum Beginn der Schotterstraße?


Sorry, habs gerade erst gesehen:

Die Karte die ich hier habe heißt 4LAND "ALTO GARDA VALLE DI LEDRO" Mountainbike 2008-09, 1:25000

Der 601 ist vom Rifugio bis zum Monte Varagna gelb hinterlegt (=mittelschwer), danach bis zur Teerstraße in der Nähe von Busatte grün hinterlegt (=schwer).

Alle blau, gelb oder grün hinterlegten Wege heißen laut Legende "Itinerari MTB Trails".


----------



## UncleHo (23. Juni 2009)

TTT schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Ist der ganze Weg gesperrt oder nur ein relativ kurzer Abschnitt, den man evtl. schieben könnte?



Der ganze Weg ist gesperrt, bis unterhalb Malga Spora, wo man auf eine Forststraße trifft.


----------



## Tilman (16. August 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Um nochmal Klarheit in die Angelegenheit zu bringen, da die Sache typischer sehr italienisch geregelt und gehandhabt wird:
> 
> Die Provinz Trient hat ein Bikeverbot auf allen Wegen eingeführt die folg. Charateristiken bezitzen:
> 
> ...



Um nochmal Klarheit in die Angelegenheit zu bringen (wie schon weiter vorn im Thread ausgeführt):

Es gibt und gab im Trentino schon lange ein Gesetz, das das Radfahren auf Wirtschaftswegen verbietet. Das Bikeverbot gibt und gab es also schon sehr lange. Es wurde dann eine Rechtsverordnung erlassen, die _bestimmte Ausnahmen von dem bestehenden Gesetz_ zuläßt. 

Nicht umgekehrt!

Und diese Ausnahmen der Rechtsverordnung sind so konfus wie die 2m Regel in Baden Württemberg (wobei dort Fahrradfahr-Zulässigeit und 2m Einschränkung in _einem_ Gesetz stecken).


----------



## kosh_hh (21. September 2009)

sind am Freitag auf dem 601 von einem "Forestrale-Mann" darauf hingewiesen worden, dass der Weg für Biker gesperrt ist. Eine gezielte Kontrolle war das nicht, der gute Mann kam mit seinem Auto gerade vorbei, als wir auf der Straße kurz angehalten hatten.

Fuhr vorbei, ging voll in die Eisen, machte uns auf die Sperrung aufmerksam und fuhr dann weiter den Berg hoch. Haben dann noch mal in eine 4Land Karte (die dort aktuell verkauft werden) geschaut. Der Weg war dort komplett als "Itinerari MTB Trail" eingezeichnet.

Entweder ist die Karte falsch oder die Forestrale Leute sind schlecht informiert.


----------



## Tilman (30. September 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> sind am Freitag auf dem 601 von einem "Forestrale-Mann" darauf hingewiesen worden, dass der Weg für Biker gesperrt ist. Eine gezielte Kontrolle war das nicht, der gute Mann kam mit seinem Auto gerade vorbei, als wir auf der Straße kurz angehalten hatten.
> 
> Fuhr vorbei, ging voll in die Eisen, machte uns auf die Sperrung aufmerksam und fuhr dann weiter den Berg hoch. Haben dann noch mal in eine 4Land Karte (die dort aktuell verkauft werden) geschaut. Der Weg war dort komplett als "Itinerari MTB Trail" eingezeichnet.
> 
> Entweder ist die Karte falsch oder die Forestrale Leute sind schlecht informiert.


 
Wenn die Eintragung auf der Grundlage einer amtlichen Karte als Overlay erfolgte, hat das rechtlich keinerlei Verbindlichkeit. Ist die Sache aber Teil der Grundkarte und deren Legende (so wie hierzulande in der TK25), dann würde das rechtlich spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (1. Oktober 2009)

Waren dieses Jahr 2 x dort und sind alles gefahren - nie Probleme. Wenn man den Leuten nett und freundlich begegnet und sich nicht rüpelhaft verhält ist alles im Grünen Bereich. Haben uns auch mit den Fortstmitarbeitern sehr gut verstanden. Nur da wo wirklich ausdrückliche Beschilderung steht sind wir nicht gefahren. Dieses "Bike-Verboten" Schilder haben wir aber nur 1 oder 2 Mal gesehen bei knapp 20 Touren. Alles locker IMHO. In Baden-Württemberg ist das viel viel schlimmer


----------



## ]:-> (5. Oktober 2009)

> Dieses "Bike-Verboten" Schilder haben wir aber nur 1 oder 2 Mal gesehen bei knapp 20 Touren.


Weil ich fast das Gleiche auch gerade im Skull-Thread gelesen habe: in der Gardasse-Region, von der hier gesprochen wird braucht es keine Schilder um einen Weg der den o.g. Regeln (20%/schmaler als ein quergestelltes Bike) entspricht zu verbieten, die sind offiziell auch ohne Schild Tabu


----------



## Whitey (5. Oktober 2009)

Das ist korrekt aber man wird tolleriert. Es gibt aber Strecken da ist das Biken ein absoluter no-go - dort findet man explizite Schilder ("NO MTB o.ä."). Alle anderen Trails kann man nach wie vor befahren wenn man sich normal verhält. 

Es gibt halt viele DH´ler die ohne Rücksicht die Berge runterbügeln - diese Leute bekommen von der Polizei und der Forstverwaltung Stress und das vollkommen berechtigt. Wir hatten nie Probleme. Egal wo wir waren.


----------



## ]:-> (5. Oktober 2009)

Jo, aber es wurde doch nun am Lago an einigen Stellen kontrolliert&kassiert wo keine solchen Schilder stehen (z.b. 422b vom Rochetta runter), oder hat sich da was getan bzgl. Beschilderung?
Schilder am Lago kenne ich überhaupt eigentlich nur am Brione also im Reservat, da is es aber auch noch teurer wenn man sich ned dran hält.

Im Prinzip will ich garnix anderes sagen, nur dass man sich am Gardasee nicht unbedingt auf Schilder verlassen sollte wie anderswo, wo man wirklich überall toleriert wird - im Sinne von nicht abkassiert wo es nicht durch ein Schild verboten ist. Eine gelegentliche Kontrolle  zählt bei mir nichtmehr zu toleriert.


----------



## kosh_hh (6. Oktober 2009)

Whitey schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt aber man wird tolleriert. Es gibt aber Strecken da ist das Biken ein absoluter no-go - dort findet man explizite Schilder ("NO MTB o.ä."). Alle anderen Trails kann man nach wie vor befahren wenn man sich normal verhält.
> 
> Es gibt halt viele DH´ler die ohne Rücksicht die Berge runterbügeln - diese Leute bekommen von der Polizei und der Forstverwaltung Stress und das vollkommen berechtigt. Wir hatten nie Probleme. Egal wo wir waren.



Genau, schuld sind immer die DH´ler. Wenn die nicht wären, gäb es bestimmt auch keine Trailsperrungen . Na ja, schließen wir mal die Schubladen.

Rücksichtnahme gegenüber Natur und anderen ist auch bei uns selbstverständlich. Zu sagen wenn man ganz lieb ist und sich rücksichtsvoll verhält passiert einem nichts, ist imo etwas naiv. Auch bei Behörden gibt es solche und solche.

Entgegen den Posts 1156 bis 1163 scheint der 601 wohl doch gesperrt zu sein. D.h. auch wenn du dort lieb und rücksichtsvoll fährst und dem richtigen (oder falschen) Forestrale begegnest, musst du zahlen.


----------



## UncleHo (6. Oktober 2009)

]:->;6404913 schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder hat sich da was getan bzgl. Beschilderung?
> Schilder am Lago kenne ich überhaupt eigentlich nur am Brione...



Bikeverbotschilder im Raum, Riva, Torbole und Arco gibt es nur:

a) Brione (Naturschutzgebiet)
b) Naturlehrpfad Pianaura (untere Teil, der bei den Grotten vorbei geht).

Hier sollte man sich nicht erwischen lassen, in der Regel sind die Herren in Graugrün da nicht sehr flexibel. 



kosh_hh schrieb:


> ... scheint der 601 wohl doch gesperrt zu sein.



Beim 601 ist nur der obere Teil vom Rifugio Damiano Chiesa bis zum Beginn der Altissimostraße, die von Nago rauf kommt frei. 

Der untere und mittlere Teil, ebenso wie der Sentiero della Pace sind auf Drängen der SAT (Trentiner Alpenverein) damals (2004, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), für Biker gesperrt worden. 

Auf der 4LAnd Karte Maßstab 1:25.000 der Gegend, Auflage 2008-09, ist der ganze 601 als Bikestrecke eingezeichnet. Auf welcher Informationsgrundlage dies beruht, entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.  Wie bei einigen Posts weiter oben schon berichtet, scheint auch die Forestale von der Freigebung dieser Strecke nichts zu wissen.


----------



## kosh_hh (6. Oktober 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Der untere und mittlere Teil, ebenso wie der Sentiero della Pace sind auf Drängen der SAT (Trentiner Alpenverein) damals (2004, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), für Biker gesperrt worden.



jau, das ist aufgrund der Massen von Wanderern, die einem auf den Trails so begegnen auch bitter nötig gewesen


----------



## Tilman (15. Oktober 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Auf der 4LAnd Karte Maßstab 1:25.000 der Gegend, Auflage 2008-09, ist der ganze 601 als Bikestrecke eingezeichnet. Auf welcher Informationsgrundlage dies beruht, entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.  Wie bei einigen Posts weiter oben schon berichtet, scheint auch die Forestale von der Freigebung dieser Strecke nichts zu wissen.



Ist die Karte "amtlich" oder ist die Strecke auf einer amtlichen Kartengrundlage als Overlay der Redaktion eingetragen? Im zweitgenannten Fall sagt die Eintragung nicht viel verbindlich aus.. Denn die Herausgeber von Karten scheren sich oft den Teufel drum, ob ihre Eintragungen mit den Gesetzen (bzw. am Gardasee mit der aktuellen RechtsVO) konform gehen.


----------



## MATTESM (16. Oktober 2009)

die eintragungen in der karte sind  -  zumindest war das damals das vorgehen  -  der offizielle output einer initiative, in der die beteiligten gemeinden der region in einer großangelegten planungsaktion in sehr detaillierten karten die zu öffnenden wege und routen vereinbart hatten und wird seitdem so verkauft, dass sie die "offiziellen" routen zeigt. ich hatte damals die detailkarten einsehen können, weiß aber nicht ob sich seitdem in sachen sperrungsdefinition etwas verändert hat, was im druck der karten noch nicht berücksichtigt ist.

..m..


----------



## Deleted 54516 (16. Oktober 2009)

Whitey schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt aber man wird tolleriert. Es gibt aber Strecken da ist das Biken ein absoluter no-go - dort findet man explizite Schilder ("NO MTB o.ä."). Alle anderen Trails kann man nach wie vor befahren wenn man sich normal verhält.
> 
> Es gibt halt viele DH´ler die ohne Rücksicht die Berge runterbügeln - diese Leute bekommen von der Polizei und der Forstverwaltung Stress und das vollkommen berechtigt. Wir hatten nie Probleme. Egal wo wir waren.



DEM gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.
bin im Jahr mindestens 2 mal unten, hatten noch nie Probleme, egal ob mit Marathonfeile oder Freeridehobel ! man muß sich halt ganz einfach BENEHMEN !
Manch ein Biker, denkt aber sobald er übder die Grenze fährt, kann er machen was er will !!
Diese Volld....... machen leider alles kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (17. Oktober 2009)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> DEM gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.
> bin im Jahr mindestens 2 mal unten, hatten noch nie Probleme, egal ob mit Marathonfeile oder Freeridehobel ! man muß sich halt ganz einfach BENEHMEN !
> Manch ein Biker, denkt aber sobald er übder die Grenze fährt, kann er machen was er will !!
> Diese Volld....... machen leider alles kaputt


 
Sehe ich genauso. Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland hängt (wie in AT) natürlich zusätzlich immer das Damoklesschwert des zugrundeliegenden Gesetzes über allen, das Radfahren erst mal gar nicht erlaubt. 

Wenn dann mehr Wege als die befahren werden, die durch RechtsVO (die mit der Fahrradlängen-Mindestwegebreite...) erlaubt sind, weil das aufgrund ziviliserten Verhaltens für vertretbar gehalten (und quasi geduldet) wird, ist das ein gutes Beispiel, wie so etwas funktionieren kann.


----------

